# Poor Responders: Part 114



## Ceri.

New Home everyone 
​​  ​


----------



## popsi

ooooohhhh me first !!!


OMG !!! shorts wow wow wow wow !!!!!! how do you feel darling when you going etc xx


----------



## beachgirl

Me second  x


----------



## shortie66

OOOOO me 3rd that means its gotta be triplets       


Popsi going hopefully  21st this month for 2/3 days as long as lining scan is ok     . I'll be back by the pr party night tho will now be drinking lemonade


----------



## Züri

can a mod go back to old thread and fix the link? when i clicked on it it took me to a create new thread link


----------



## shortie66

same here zuri


----------



## popsi

woo hoooo shorts i am so excited for you..... bring on the Lemonade... i will drink at home for you hun xx

yep link same here .. i was stressing as wanted to post to shorts lol x

zuri.... sounds like your close now to x


----------



## LV.

OMFG Shorts! Yippeeee! That's amazing news. Will you be back in time for the Xmas do?!

Xxxx


----------



## shortie66

LV ohhhhh yes       Will hopefully fly out on Sunday the 18th and back on either 20th or 21st.  Just       and        that lining is ok and that my frosties survive the thaw   


Popsi am having to have a malibu and coke to get over the shock.


----------



## Ceri.

Sorted with link


----------



## calypso-sky

me in too  
fab news shortie       omg that is super are you shocked      

lv what a bummer for your course there must be something you can do did you pay by credit card? you can get your money back from the card company in that case as they can file a chargeback otherwise if it was cash its a bit harder   

hola everyone been reading but not posting as im rubbish


----------



## calypso-sky

shortie youmean this month         superfantastic that was well quick


----------



## Züri

Shorts great news!! 


LV sorry about your course what a bummer  


Hello all xxx


----------



## shortie66

Calypso yep hunny this month       completely shocked, cannot believe it. Just hope lining is ok and frosties survive the thaw.  Oh and that it works and i finally get pregnant and have a baby


----------



## lucky_mum

Ginger - hoping so much that it is going to work out for you and that your levels will have risen nicely      - hang in there   

Shorts -  wooooo, go girl! rooting for you both and for those precious babies to defrost and become the stickiest sticky embryos that ever got stuck!   

LV- so sorry about your course, that sucks  

Driver - wishing you sooooo much     for testing 

Gonna have a crack at posting updated list, please let me know if any errors


----------



## calypso-sky

you do have a good spirit shortie i admire you for that        

its all so hectic on here these last few weeks can't remember the last time we got to 122 pages ooohhh lordie


----------



## popsi

ceri...thanks hun xx

shorts...you still freaking me out with this Malibu lark lol xx

lv...sorry bout your course hun thats sh1t xxxx hope you work it out xx

gb..         xxxx 

beach...hiya hun xxx

steph...    

all ok here...mixing cider with ibruprofen and co-codomol at the moment lol x be rude not to xx


----------



## Züri

Steph you can update mine with due date of 11th Dec  maybe sooner by the looks of things


----------



## LV.

Oh I hope you do too Shorts, I really do. Such amazing news

Thanks for your lovely words girls, alas I paid by bank transfer. The college is affiliated to the University of Portsmouth so will call the Dean tomorrow about whether we have any academic units to transfer to another course.  Gutted to lose the cash but even more gutted to lose 9 months of college work. Really feel for the 3rd years who are set to graduate in just a few months, gutting.


----------



## lucky_mum

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Shortie (Kate) * FET - returning for 2 frosties - starting Progynova 04/11/10 - fly out to Brno 18/11/10 (following 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  ) * ZahidaE * Starting FET after next AF (following 4th IVF/ICSI, this time with DE (from sister) - NHS DE cycle at Hammersmith - June 2010 - 9 eggs/6 fertilised/1 embryo transferred - tested negative 21/07/10  ) * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Driver 225 * FET - October 2010 - ET 22/10/10 - 3 embies transferred - testing 05/11/10 (following 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 -OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - - 1 OE blast transferred (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  ) * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * Almond * 3rd IVF - SIRM NY - July 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula transferred 24/07/10 - tested positive 04/08/10 - no heartbeat at scan 31/08/10 (following 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  ) * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Jerseyspuds * Natural surprise BFP July 2010 - first scan showed heartbeat but no heartbeat seen at 10 weeks (following 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - 4 eggs/2 embryos transferred - tested positive 25/06/10 but low levels - chemical pregnancy (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10 - miscarried at 9w  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - June 2010 - IL/IVIG - 4 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred - tested 14/07/10 - biochemical pregnancy (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Peewee55 * BFP on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - January 2010, Dogus Cyprus - miscarried at 18 weeks  (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * Natural surprise BFP in July 2010 but levels failed to rise  (following 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  ) * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * GIAToo * 3rd IVF - only one follie so converted to IUI - tested negative 06/10/10  * Heaps * Stimulated cycles - May/June 2010 - tested negative  * IzziLu * 3rd ICSI - September 2010 - Jinemed - 6 eggs - 2 fertilised /2 transferred - tested negative 02/11/10  (following 2nd IVF - November 2009 - one egg, not mature) * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 5th IVF/ICSI - SIRM Las Vegas - July 2010 - 2 eggs/2 fertilised /2 embies transferred - tested negative 09/08/10 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  ) * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * LittleMe * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2010, Dogue Cyprus - 14 eggs/10 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred 23/0610 - 8 frosts - tested negative 05/07/10  (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle - September - flying to Athens for LIT first - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 26/10/10  (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 - 1 egg, didn't fertilise  * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 3rd IVF - June 2010 - surrogacy with cousin - cancelled due to runaway follie/s  (following 2nd IVF surrogacy with cousin - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/1 transferred - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Terry * 13th IVF - April 2010 - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Donkey * Just completed the ITAC course to adopt a lovely 7 year old little girl (following 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  ) *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elinor *  on 7th IVF cycle, this time with DE/DS - April/May 2010 - 2 embryos but no ET as bleeding - FET July 2010 - tested positive 24/07/10 - first scan 20/08/10 (following unsuccessful IUIs after 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  ) * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak *  on 3rd IVF - Lister - LP - Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Ginger Baby * Natural surprise BFP - October 2010 - low levels, awaiting further tests  (following natural surprise BFP - June/July 2010 - first scan 15/07/10 showed heartbeat but none detected at 8w scan - miscarried  (following 2nd IVF (1st IVF converted to IUI) - May 2010 - 1 egg, failed fertilisation  ) * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza *  on 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Jo MacMillan *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - 16 eggs from donor/13 fertilised - 2 x blast transferred 20/10/10 - tested positive 29/10/10 (following 2nd IVF - recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister - June 2010 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - 2 cell embie transferred - tested negative 10/07/10  ) * Louises104 *  on 4th IVF - 7 eggs/4 mature/3 fertlised /2 transferred - tested positive 29/10/10 (following 3rd IVF- Lister - baseline scan 05/08/10 - EC 17/08/10 - 4 eggs - tested negative  ) * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Nicki70 *  on 4th ICSI - Lister - July 2010 - SP - 9 eggs/2 blasts transferred - tested positive - due ??/??/11 (following 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) *  on 10th IVF, this time with DE - Barbados October 2010 - 8 eggs - 1 blast/1 almost blast transferred 17/10/10 - tested positive 27/10/10 - first scan 10/11/10 (following 9th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred - tested negative 22/04/10  ) * Ophelia *  - natural surprise! June 2010 - due 05/02/11 (already has  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden) * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * Swinny *  on 7th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - October 2010 - DE x 14, 7 grade 1 embie, Day 4 ET - 3 embies transferred - tested positive 23/10/10 - due ??/??/11 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - due 11/12/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *
Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *
Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *
Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
Lightweight *  Toby Oliver born June 2nd 2010 after 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Adam - born May 29th 2010 - surprise natural BFP (also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '0 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Purple72 *  Isaac Gretton Sam - born September 3rd 2010 after natural surprise BFP! (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  Emilia Jessica Chloe born June 22nd 2010 (after 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (+ 3 frosties) *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
WishyWashy *  Sophia Freya Faith and  Tamara Isabelle Hope born 30th September 2010 - identical twins after surprise natural BFP! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## shortie66

Thanx Steph    im hoping so too.     


Popsi cannot stomach jd anymore    Dont know what happened but went right off it, tried one the other night and couldnt drink it.      


Zuri feet up sweetheart rest and take it easy       


Jo good luck for tomorrow sweetie


----------



## Züri

Thanks Steph for the update


Jo is it your scan tomorrow? Lots of luck xxx


GB sounds to me like you are very pregnant again - congrats


Driver are you testing Friday? sorry am rubbish remembering stuff but lots of luck, sure I read you were 


xxx


----------



## gilly80

hi all thanks for the support
still not sure whats is happening, but when i feel a bit more sorted i'm sure i will be back on here asking so many questions you will be throwing me out lol 

gilly xxx


----------



## shortie66

Zuri yep AM is due to test on friday with bloods i think. I popped her a little pressie in the post      


Hiya Gilly, you wont get thrown out of here hunny, once ur here your not allowed to ever leave. Mwahhahahaha


----------



## mag108

LV: that is such a shock.    So sorry to hear. Must be something can be done?


Shorts: well you certainly live by the edge! How fab is that!


GB: so hope those numbers keep rising hun 


Met lovely Heaps this eve. Great to meet you!


xxx


----------



## Han72

Hola

Insomnia strikes! So thought I'd pop in and say:

Shorts! That's flipping fantastic chick! No wonder AF disappeared, there WAS no lining to shed!  for the FET hon 

Lv - BUMMOCKS! Omg I don't believe it   I hope you can get your money back and transfer to another course! Surely the work you've done so far must be transferrable  Argh! Makes me so mad, this can't have happened overnight so why oh why did they continue taking people's money knowing they couldn't get thru the year?! I can't do the angry smiley cos on the BB but imagine it here:...  On the other hand, I do know how to do this one longhand so have some of these   

Sorry no more persos have totally lost the plot now, been awake since about 3am! Flipping bleeding brown blood again so I'm ignoring mrs secretary lady and will go for bloods later... And if she don't like it she can KMA! Imagine tongue pokey smiley here!

Xxx


----------



## Han72

Ps I know bleeding is common and al so not totally panicking, just a bit concerned and looking forward to a nice reassuring number on the bloods today cos the blood was a bit (tmi warning) gunky iyswim . Roll on the fliiping scan! If it doesn't stop by tomoz, I might see if I can have a scan on Fri or maybe Mon latest...

Which reminds me - jo you scanning/doing bloods today or have I got that totally wrapped round me neck  I'll say  in any case!

Right def gonna stop blethering and try to get some sleep now!
Xxx


----------



## Swinny

Whoo hoo you beauty Shortie....OMG OMG OMG!!   We'll have a PUPO Princess in our midst at the party. Too bad you have to be in my J20 drinking brigade, but I'm sure we'll still be able to cause a ruckuss without alcohol, plus we get to remind LM about all the daft things she did the morning after the night before.


Jo – Morning gorgeous, just wanted to bob on and say ooodles and oodles of luck for your scan this morning     


Popsi – How's your back sugar? Loving your cocktail, brufen, and cider....bet you slept well   


LV – Hope you can get sorted with one of the other colleges and they allow you to transfer the units that you've completed. I can't believe it hun, it's so upsetting   


Zuri – You might have LO on my birthday (13th). Are you getting any signs yet?? How you feeling? When do you finish for mat leave?   


Nix – Hope Mrs Secretary doesn't give you grief this morning    I know that you will be, but try and stay calm, easier said than done I know, but it's going to be fine    It'd be good if they could bring your scan forward a wee bit, set your mind at rest then. Sending my little bud loads of restful, nurturing     


Lou – Morning dolly hope you're feeling good xx


Mags & Heaps – Glad you had a lovely time last night    


Beachy – Morning petal


----------



## Züri

Swinny I might not make it to Dec let alone due date. At Docs yesterday been told to finish work NOW cervix are very low and he could feel the head or something! All got a bit confusing but in short he seems to think it could be imminent and would like me to now pretty much go on bed rest to try and hold off till 37 weeks. On top of that awaiting results and more tests Friday to rule out pre eclampsia, my blood pressure was high

So am feeling a little bit in a tiz now thinking WTF. Supposed to work till 30th Nov. Going in today to try and work out a plan to wrap things up and finish sooner. As I am freelance doctors notes and being signed off etc don't really count 

Good luck again today for Jo, and Nix hope those numbers have gone up again xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning

Shorts. what fabulous news....won't be long before you're PUPO x

Hello Swins, can't wait to see you xxxx

Nix, hope that you get the bloods done ok today, bet your numbers will be very high now...

AM, good luck for tomorrows bloods, will be sending lots of vibes to you tonight chick 

Zuri, glad that it won't be a problem for you to finish earlier than anticipated...hope you have lots of good books to read on your bed rest...

At home today, cleaning, tidying, cooking and pottering, weather looks horrid so glad I' haven't got to go anywhere...


----------



## Züri

Beachy do I have you of **? Have you just posted your status about being at home cooking, ironing etc... I have an FFer on ** but unsure who they are on FF


----------



## Kittycat104

Woo hoo Shorts - that's fab news 

Jo - loads of luck today

Nix - hope you get your bloods/scan sorted

LV - what a bu**er. Hope you can salvage something from it so all your lovely studies can continue

on phone so back later xx


----------



## H&amp;P

bookmarking

LV -  OMG that is so unfair, hope you get it sorted with minimal hassle.

Shorts - whho hooo, your off for your snow babies soon   

Nix -   

Swinny -    for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.   


*I'm coming to the party, I'm coming to the party   *


sorry for lack of personlas goota scoot to meeting sfor the day


----------



## AoC

Thanks for the new home and sorting the link, Ceri!  

SHORTIE!!! OMG!  You're snow babies are coming Hoooooooooome!!!  How exciting!  But are you sure you still want us descending on you

Nixy, love, brown is okay.  And as for gunky, you know pregnancy tend to result in a lot more discharge?  I remember a friend moaning she had to wear panty liners all the time, and I was laughing because I always do - I'm just made that way.

Being signed off does so count, Zuri - means your insurance is invalidated if you're working!  So get that stuff wrapped up, and what isn't wrappable leave!  *g*  Excuse my getting bullying.  Good luck, and don't worry!    Hugs, sweets.

ROCK N ROLL, DRIVER!!!  *happy wiggle*  I'll see you end of Nov, then.    I've 'known' you so long, it'll be lovely to finally meet you.

Good luck Nix today, and Jo, and Ginger.  I'm sorry if I'm forgetting someone!

Gotta run....


----------



## AoC

Today is going to be a GOOD day.  I decree it.

Those of us who are sad are going to find themselves less sad, and have at least one surprising smiley moment, and those of us who are happy are going to feel more so.

So there.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies! 
Nix hope bloods go ok sweetie im sure they will but can understand your fear xxxxx
Woo hoo AM will update the list when I get home, hope ur parcel has turned up tho did post it quite late tuesday xxxxx
I have ordered badges so we will know who each other is, can u please pm me ur real names even tho im pretty sure I know most of them already lol Still in a bit of shock and disbelief here feels live i've been waiting forever. 
Love to all 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

ooh AofC thats a good point? I assume you are referring to the fact I am not in UK and have health insurance here in Switzerland? never really thought of that will ask some questions. I really have an important project I have to get finished and am about 4 days off finishing it, will do mixture of days at home and half days in the office to complete then hopefully finish proper end of next week. Going into work now to discuss how to manage it, thy would let me go now it is just me not wanting to leave this project unfinished


thanks for the advice xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts - thank you for sending my pressie, our postie doesn't come until about 10 so not sure if they have arrived yet, I'm sorted until Sunday with what I have left (so maybe wishful thinking that I will need more than that anyway   )

Zuri - sounds like you are going to be a Mummy soon, you must be soooooo excited   

AOC - seems like forever ago that we both started posting on the Leeds thread    will be fab to finally meet up.


----------



## LV.

[/size]


AnnaofCumberland said:


> Being signed off does so count, Zuri - means your insurance is invalidated if you're working! So get that stuff wrapped up, and what isn't wrappable leave! *g* Excuse my getting bullying. Good luck, and don't worry!  Hugs, sweets.




Yeah, what she said!

Shorts - soooo excited for you sweetie! 

Driver - that is brill news sweetie! Yipppeee!!! 

Nix - good plan missy. We all know it's common but I bet it's freaky none the less. You're gonna be fine

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies, it really means a lot. I'm feeling much better today. There's been a bunch of communication throughout the student body 3rd years are leading the way and are contacting the British Acupuncture Council, the "mother" university and the other colleges to see what can be done for all of us. There's a couple of hundred students to rehome so I'm feeling much better that we'll get a decent outcome. It's the work more than the money I care about losing, I'll be gutted to lose 9 months of work for nowt but hopefully they will sort out any academic credits for us all en mass. It's just really sad, it was a great little college with a lovely feel to it. I'm meeting up with my class on Monday to chew the cud and have a group hug. It's a shame to think we might all be splintering. 

DH's interview went amazingly well yesterday for the Moscow job and he's been told he's favourite candidate so might not even have to enroll somewhere new just yet.   

What a whirlwind day!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Jo- scan today? lots of luck   

AM- YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! Really am pleased you're coming out to play    
Was that travel lodge info any use?
 

LV- jeez what a nightmare love but wow on hubbys interview   

Shorts - I'm excited for you love, let me know if you need any help with anything at all
When u booking flights?   

GB- good luck love    

Z- OMG how exciting hun, you're soon gonan be holding your bubba     

Morning all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

LM not gonna book flights or hotel till lining scan is done petal. Bit too scared and feel like im tempting fate lol xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie.  That is wonderful news.

LV.  I can't believe it about your course, I am glad you are sounding more positive about it today.  How are you feeling about Moscow?

Jo, I hope all has gone well at your scan.  Don't worry if you don't see a hb though - it is early days.

Zuri.  I hope you can hold onto bubba for a while longer.

GB.  I think I missed a post about your bloods.  Have your numbers come back ?

AFM.  I am not going to be able to make it to the curry night.  DH needs the car and I have worked out that the earliest I could get to Bham New St station is 7.50pm then I woudl have to get an early train back the next day.  And, all that assumes I could get someone to have Max overnight.  I am gutted.


----------



## elinor

Morning all!

Shortie -       Hurrah for FET and being back in time for Christmas meet-up! Delighted things are finally moving in the right direction, and hope you will be off the Malibu not just for the night but till.. oh... sometime next summer! (I am a big fan of FET - it has got me further along than anything else so far - hope it does the same for you)

LV - so sorry to hear about your course -   . But great that there are enough of you to hound the University and BAC into sorting something out - all that work should count for something, even if you take a year out to go to Moscow (exciting! - any Acu colleges there you can transfer to? Or would they need you to speak Russian fluently ... yeah, that might be a small problem.... ). Hope Monday gives a chance for more info, as well as group hugs for your class.

GB - hope EPU are reassuring, and if you don't have immune issues you don't need steroids etc, hopefully they will test for any other hormone problems, and if you are low on anything can then supplement. Remember, this IS a BFP, you are pregnant - you just need to stay that way! It is so hard, in my experience, after a miscarriage, to have faith that it will/might/could work out the next time.      and      for you.

Nix - go get more tests - think of it as a challenge to get past the receptionista. I had bits and pieces of bleeding (sometimes continuous, sometimes just spotting) for 9 weeks - freaked me out big time, but bubs is still there. Second scan was reassuring, but then I went home and had another bleed that afternoon! Now I'm 19 weeks and all is still well.

Zuri - hang in there sweetheart, and take work as easy as you can if you MUST do it. Bed rest the remainder of the time? (but you might be allowed your laptop in bed... as well as a book... and DH bringing you meals on a tray... with flowers... )

Driver - good luck for tomorrow. Sending        and        and will be on tenterhooks thinking about you! Hope meetings aren't too tiring - remember you are PUPO, so take good care of yourself...

Tracey - hope new house is settling into new home rapidly. Just seen you can't come to the curry night   . You will be missed!

Anna of C - I think today is going to be a good day too! thank you for your positivity.

Steph - thanks for keeping the list up to date. If you want (but don't stress as it is not urgent) you can delete stuff about my previous treatments and just put in my due date - 29/03/2011.

Everyone else, Louises, Swinny, Mags, Popsi, Jo, Anna SB, Jerseyspuds, Beachy, Ocelot Cub, Fishy, LauraB, LittleJ (I hope you are all still reading, even if taking a break from posting) sending   to all

best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## AoC

Zuri, I'd forgotten you weren't in UK *blushing* but yes, that could be an issue!  I just remember being told off (in the nicest possible way) for coming in to sort something out at work when I was signed off.  My line manager pointed out I wouldn't be covered by the work insurance if working while signed off, and I naturally thought that this would apply to your own insurance as a freelancer, and the insurance of the premises you're going to.  

ACtually, mostly I was trying to persuade you to rest.    Hope I didn't stress you out.  

PMd you, Shortie!  I've given you a pick of names, but they're all Anna... gmao!

LV, I'm sure the mother Uni and the BAC will get their heads together and at least sort the tranferable academic credits.  Hugs sweetie!  And wow on Moscow!  can we come visit you?  *g*

I'm gutted with you, Tracey!    Where are you based?

Morning Elinor!  

*waving to all*


----------



## Züri

Another good point Anna. Not sure I have insurance as a freelancer infect I don't think I do. And I am very chilled no stress here yet so don't worry. I am at work though (don't tell me off  ) x


----------



## AoC

Did anyone say what they're wearing to the 'do'?  I was watching out for answers with my usual sartorial paranoia.

Ahhhhh.  It's not often you get to use the phrase sartorial paranoia in conversation.  Excellent.

I have officially had too much coffee.

;-)

(I won't tell you off, Zuri, I'll just suck air between my teeth like a car mechanic who's been asked how much it's going to cost to fix it....)


----------



## Little Me

Ohhhhhhh Tracey, we will miss you         

AOC - I have a gold dress/ tunic thingy that I can just about sqqqqqqqqqquuuuueeeezzzee into that I'll stick on over some opaque tights 

You? xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Shorts - fantastic news


----------



## LV.

So we're glamming up then? God, feels like an ages since I got glammed up!


----------



## Han72

Hewo 

I went back to sleep and then went and had bloods and now watching SATC season 6 (again) LMAO when I read you were watching it too Drives!!!

LV - OMG can't believe I forgot to mention Moscow  Wow what an opportunity but I can def understand your misgivings... how do you feel about it now? Also hope the BAC can help out with the acu thing, I am so gutted mate cos I agree the college was such a nice place. Really hope you can carry over your credits and that you get to stick with at least some of your classmates    



AnnaofCumberland said:


> (I won't tell you off, Zuri, I'll just suck air between my teeth like a car mechanic who's been asked how much it's going to cost to fix it....)


 Yeah whut she said! Norty norty Zuri but I get why you wouldn't want to drop the project so close to completion

I sympathise with you Tracey.... I WANNA GO TO DA PARTY TOOOOOO      Boohooooo   

Shorts - stil soooo exciteeeed     

Sorry no more persos, gonna skim my boards and teen get on with lying down again! Thanks all for the reassurance

xxx


----------



## Little Me

You looked pretty bloody glam last year LV    
I am  always in jeans + nice top to go out but I've just ordered this dress from next so may as well eh!!

Morning Z   

Morning Zuri   

oooh 2 Z's now   

Nix


----------



## AoC

I'll bet you look stunning in that, LM!!

Well done, Nix, you keep on resting up, you hear?  

I've got a black and cream skirt, nice black top and cream crop cardi, which I tend to wear with red accessories.  It's a tried and tested outfit, and will cause least angst!  I thought I'd like to glam up, but then realised I don't really have anything suitable!  My wardrobe is all semi-casual work-wear, or cat-fluff covered don't-be-seen-in-public wear!


----------



## H&amp;P

I don't really do glam, will probably be smart jeans (but I might stretch to trousers, DH thinks I don't have legs   ), heels and nice top   

Nix - enjoy SATC, hope those bloods give you more reassurance.

Guys I feel sick with nerves, not slept properly for days, Friday is on my mind constantly and I cannot concentrate (and no not morning sickness), I am absolutely convinced it will be negative (still not bought any pee sticks   ), I still have sore (.)(.) but that's about all and I've had those on all 3 of my negative cycles.


----------



## Little Me

AM- babes, I am seriously     hard for you   
jeans / top is fine hun xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  I am based in Surrey.  If I were nearer a London station it would only be about an hour to Brum but it is 2.5 from where I am.  Car would have been a better option but DH needs it to transport toys from his shop to his stall on the Sat morning.
Whey don't you where the dress you have on in your profile pic - that's glam!

Driver.  There is nothing you can do but wait.  Ohter than get someone to hit you over the head so you are not concious until tomorrow morning.  It is agony isn't it.  I don't know how you haven't poas.  I would have got through the whole of boots supply by now.
I have absolutely everything crossed for you.


----------



## Züri

Driver I had zero morning sickness, no sore boobs at all, in fact I didn't really have any symptoms. I know it's agony this wait, just hang in there, rooting for you x


----------



## AoC

Oh Driver, lots of hugs for you.  It's a nightmare waiting, but it will pass.  Keep on with the DVD watching to make it pass quicker.  

LOL Tracey!  I would if we were fancy dressing, although it's not exactly what you'd call comfortable.  I wouldn't be able to eat!  Or bend.  ;-)


----------



## fishface

Shortie - that's fantastic news - a lovely xmas pressie   

LV - glad they are sorting your course out - and as you say you may not be needing it if moscow comes through anyway   

Tracey & Nix - i can't go to the party either, gutted   

Nix - waiting for those numbers   

Driver - really feel for your hunny, i remember the day before OTD well, it was the longest day of my life, this time tomorrow you will know     

Jo - waiting to hear about your scan   

AFM - with all of the success going on at the moment with DE on this thread, i'm now 90% certain that has to be my next route. Going to the Fertility Show on saturday and then will make some decisions. The major problem now is timings, if Dogus etc are so quick in matching etc, then i have the dilemma of travelling to Cyprus with work early in February and i wouldn't want to do that if PG and work would be so busy in January ready for the trip    Why is there always other things to consider!!!!! On the other hand, i don't want to wait any longer before getting going


----------



## Nicki W

Shorts -    great news on your snow babies! fingers crossed for you this time
Driver - hang in there     It's a really stressful time I know but keep that cool you will be fine. I always used to cave in if there was a peestick in the house (and I used to buy in bulk so there always was!    )
AOC - Hope you can be a happy one feeling a bit happier today then!    Will try and memorise what you are all wearing to the do and then put name to faces on **! Now who was the gold dress?? ....
Nix - try not to worry hun    Spect you HCg will be in the millions by today   
Love to Swinny, Louises, JoM xx
Izz    how are you doing?
Zuri - ah if only they could predict when these babies would make an appearance! I'm a bit of a cynic there......rest up and wait for a bit then (but not til 42 weeks!)
Fish - decisions decisions! Can you do to Cyprus with work and then stay there for treatment hence saving a plane fare?!   
LV - sorry about your course. Hopefully they will sort you out. Are you going to specialise in IF acupuncture? 
Heaps - hope you are OK   
tracey, LM -hi there   
GB - hope things are going OK. Your levels were great as Swinny said, you are pregnant! Stay positive my dear!!
Love to all
Nicks W


----------



## fishface

NickiW - don't think i haven't already thought of that    i'm afraid there is no way DH would be able to make his own way over, he hates flying as it is


----------



## Little Me

Hi Fishy n Nicki


----------



## Han72

Yo  

Drives hon        I genuinely DO NOT KNOW how the hell you're managing to hold out     you're a better woman than me chica!  Oh and I don't have any morning sickness and my boobs only hurt a teeny bit now and then... s'not that surprising thinking about it, the amount of HCG currently in my system is less than I'd have had in a trigger jab on an OE cycle  So symptoms schmymptoms my lovely stay          

Fish-wish go with the flow I say, time's a wastin' my love and you could put it off only to have something else come up to delay it later... but then I'm missus impatient so probably not a good person to ask  

LM - picture please!  or maybe a link to the dress on the next website...  How's GD? Still chewing everything in site?  Tish has graduated to nicking food off the kitchen counters now she can reach them  Last time it was butter, this morning she had the cheese.. And I mean a whole port salut    DH was fuuuuuuuming       She seems to have a bit of a thing for dairy, funny little dogbot     

Heaps hon  it's a real p1sser I know    But are you thinking about Athens now then     

Hey Mags - fab that you and Heaps could meet up!  I wish I was in Blighty   

GB        hon!

Hey Eli  how's yer bump  

Sorry no more persos gonna log off again in a minnit, but bloods came back at 4677 so I breathe again.  That's it now til Monday tho, gotta stop obsessing! 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Zuri...yes that's me...

All work done just catching up on Holby...


----------



## AoC

GOOD bloods, Nixy!

Sorry, Fishy, I didn't say hi!  Hi Fishy!  

*waving to all*


----------



## Little Me

Frickin heck Nix that one LARGE Hcg      - brilliiant news hin, so pleased for you.
GD is a little scallywag but a gorgeous boy really   

here is the link - it's much nicer in real life........ bit bloody short though    

beachy- I am jealous


----------



## Miranda7

Flippin Nora, you yakkers! New thread less than a day and six pages! gaaah.

Shorts - whoo! Soon be PUPO! Raaaaah.

Nix - how many babies? Guuuud bluuuuuds.   

Driver, you brave, brave laydeeee. Do the peestick fairies not whisper constantly to you? They did me.


----------



## Little Me

oh buggaring bullocks p!ss and sh!t...........
The girl who was selling my SIL the take That tickets has changed her mind..... what a stupid bint


----------



## H&amp;P

Miranda7 said:


> Driver, you brave, brave laydeeee. Do the peestick fairies not whisper constantly to you? They did me.


brave, nah just too scared of seeing one line so living in cloud cuckoo land until tomorrow


----------



## fishface

OMG Nix - how many have you got in there    Can't wait to find out    I agree with you on the what ifs, i don't have much patience either - anyone know if these clinics open over christmas - would be great to use the hols i've already got booked, if it worked out that way of course   

Anyone know what time JoM's scan was   

AoC, no worries hun, as you can see i'm actively thinking about IF again and pestering you all again, though its exhausting keeping up with you all - i think IF should be a full-time job   

LM - is this dress supposed to be a top    If its short on you hun   

Mir - hiya hun, long time no speak, how's the bobster?

Zuri - so much has happened since i was last on here more permanently, good job i've got ** to keep up-to-date with your all, lovely bump pic BTW   

Eli - not sure how far you are hun - congratulations   

Driver -


----------



## Little Me

It's a tunic Fishy   

Hi Mira


----------



## Han72

Mira PMSL at peestick fairies!!  Yeah man you like de bluuuds dem   

LM - I can't see the link   What a p1sser about the TT tickets!  WTF is my girl playing at? Tell her to watch out or I'll hit her with my hcg....     

Yes am still on here because my blasted internet keeps crashing so it's taking aaaages to check the boards   **** . I give up on board checking, net keeps flippin' crashin and head hurty now   Actually LV did you say you were having a similar prob lately?  Maybe it's the server rather than my pooter

Laters!
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Any good Nix?
I know, what a p1sser indeed, silly mad beatch 

http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/women-petite-collections/dresses/1/6

/links


----------



## beachgirl

Oh my...just seen your levels Nix...think you need to start talking to Laura....

LM>..oh no...why?


----------



## beachgirl

LM...like the dress.are you wearing leggings or heels?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

I am always reading although I am not your mod anymore, I love this thread!

Driver, Wanted to add my good luck for tomorrow... Your just amazing for not test early!! Well done you... I have everything crossed for you.         

Nix, loving those HCG results!!!!   

Shorts, Good luck with your FET hun, routing for you all the way. 

GB, thinking of you sweetie... Its no wonder you had a melt down, I would as well, with everything you have been through hun.. Be kind to yourself. I went into mothercare the other week for a pressy for a fertilie friends, I was a total mess after... I am   for you   


Lots of love PR ladies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

beachy- Killer heels and prob opaque tights or poss leggings...it comes about 2 inches above my knee so will see
 
God knows why- it was my SIL hairdressers mate and all of a sudden she's not selling, But I reckon she's had a better offer on them


----------



## beachgirl

LM....so not fair that is it...she should stick to her offer to you..I might have to copy you wiht the dress..is it generous fitting?


----------



## Little Me

It's very nipped in at the waist hun, go for it


----------



## beachgirl

Will see if I can locate one in store this weekend..x


----------



## Little Me

Ladies......... hair advice..............
very bored with my hair and was thinking of having some colours put it....... have had light browns etc so was thinking this time of maybe red or even purple just underneath so it's subtle

What do you think?


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


LM loving the dress    think i'll stick to top and leggings tho perhaps something a little more flattering than last year      


Nix bloody hell mrs how many u got in there           


Anyone heard from Jomac    


GB are you getting results today hunny        


Driver not long to wait now sweetheart        and         for ya       


Tracey so sorry u cant make it sweetheart was really looking forward to meeting up again      


Hiya aofc yes i am fine to still have you to stay    am hoping you will all help take my mind off things      


Fishy wooohooooo thought you had forgot about us    nice to see you posting again     


Beachy wish you were coming hunny       


Hello zahida mags mir laura steph purps izzi louises zuri elinor heaps lv spuds and everyone else    


Off for a nice long bath and a chill out 2nite i think, im well pooped


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts...me too...if I win the lottery between now and then I will x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hello all,

Aww, you've been thinking of me! Thank you. Sorry, had a busy day workwise delivering a seminar this afternoon.

Scan went ok - couldn't see a lot as expected as I'm only 4weeks and 6 days today. He saw a gestational sac, which was what he expected at this stage, so that's fine, I wasn't expecting to see a heartbeat. But they are going to scan me every week until my scan at CRM on the 23/11, and have been told that if I bleed at all anymore or anything I can phone the EPU at any time of the day, which is reassuring.

They have taken bloods to measure HCG today and are to repeat them on saturday. They said they need to double in 48 hours, but I thought it was 48 - 72 hours?? Anyway, of course, I am already stressing BIGTIME about what my HCG will be. I didn't want to have it done as I know I'll be comparing it to others, and getting stressed out if mine's a lot lower. But on the other hand, if they do increase nicely, it will be the reassurance I need. And maybe I'll be able to step away from the evil pee sticks (that's 7 now.   )

Sorry, am absolutely shagged now, and really need to take the doglets out for a walk. So only time for a couple of personals:

Shortie - I am SO excited for you. This WILL be your time, gorgeous, you've waited so long, not long to go now.   

Driver - oh lovely, I can really empathise with how you are feeling. I was feeling the same this time last week, really sick. However, it looks like mine WAS the start of morning sickness, not nerves as first thought, so yours could be too.     

GB - Congratulations   I really hope you get the reassuring numbers you are looking for and that you can start to enjoy this pregnancy. What dpo was your level of 145?   

love to you all,
jo x


----------



## shortie66

Jo phew at last       brilliant they have seen the gestational sac and even better they are gonna scan you every week    Dont be    about doing the peesticks but bloody hell they must be costing a forrrrtuuuuuuuuuneeeee      


Beachy    heres hoping hunny


----------



## Han72

Oooh Jo  you saw a sac faborooonie!!!!  Only 7 peesticks? Quite restrained really  (said she of the multiple blood tests    )  It is 48-72 hours doubling time so don't let them scare you silly about that, like I was!  When do you get the result hon I'm sure it'll be a good'un          

Drives                          

LM - I luuurve the dress   You're gonna look fab chick, re your hair, go red, I like red   But don't go to stupid TT ticket girl, not her fwiend anymore       

Hey you guys, can you send some positive vibes out to sausaaagio, it sounds like she's having a real mission getting home, floods and everyfink... she just tweeted that she's had to stop halfway cos the water was above her headlights     

Aah feel better now we've heard from Jojo   can switch off! If the blasted pooter lets me post this message that is....

xxx


----------



## Züri

Jo thats great news you saw the sac, as i said before i only saw the sac and no HB at my 5w2d scan. Hope the bloods are OK and don't go on numbers, look at Swinny and nix, a big difference between their numbers - my bloods on 14dpo were half of Nix's they are numbers  


Great they are going to give you regular scans  xx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Sorry for lack of persos but off for acu now to chill me the F out   

Nix - yay   wicked bluuuuddds dudette. So pleased   

Jo - you too, that's made my day   

Driver - Love ya hun, only one more sleep. Come on those chippers        

Zuri - Glad you said that about your symptoms, because I am actually feeling better than ever, no sign of MS and my boobs are a bit sore but not overly so.

Love to you all and sorry for lack of perso's but my head is in a spin for the scan tomoz


----------



## shortie66

Swinny enjoy acu hunny (dont know how cos i never did     )


Zuri hope ur resting     


Nix sausage as in aofc     im confused now


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Awwww, thanks Zuri, Shortie, Swinny and Nix.   

Swinny - good luck for tomorrow hon - I'll be thinking of you and   for you.   

Sausage - hope you're ok.


----------



## Han72

Wooo Swins!   for tomoz hon!  

Yeh Shorts, Aofc sees like she's having a proper struggle at the mo 
xxx


----------



## shortie66

OMG swins missed ur last bit of news    Bloody best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart           


Sausage hope u get home ok       


Finally going for me bath now


----------



## Züri

Swins lots of luck for your scan tomorrow xx I am pleased to hear you girls can get these early scans as I know they are a bit stingy on the NHS  I would have gone insane if I didn't have a scan every two weeks in the first 12 weeks. It was bad enough waiting two weeks  xxx


----------



## shortie66

Anyone watching the program on adoption on at the mo. Unbelievable, heatbreaking and heartwarming all at the same time


----------



## mag108

I am shorts. Very good.


----------



## shortie66

Cant believe ealing         WTF are they are on loopy juice


----------



## Malini

Me three. Norwood told me I wasn't brown enough:-(


----------



## fishface

Phew, good to hear it went well jo xx

Shortie - what is the programme Hun?

Swinny & driver - good luck tomorrow ladies xx

Nite nite xxxx


----------



## popsi

yep watched the programme...      makes me soooooooo angry !


----------



## mag108

tragic that they allow for kids to lose out on a good home over ethnicity.


----------



## fishface

Found it, bugger missed it!!! X


----------



## Miranda7

Twas great, that programme - made me really emotional. The minister really sounded like he was going to tackle the PC idiotry though. i bloody hope so.


----------



## Little Me

Jo- phew   so glad today was good Hun xxxx


Sarah- what can I say apart from zillions of good luck for your first scan so excited for you xxxxxxxxx

Well just been for  trim and I've ditched the red idea and am having subtle  highlighs done that will just make it chocolate brown with some shimmers- well that's the plan anyway!!
Having it done on 20th so if I turn up at the part in a hat you know it's been fffd up  

Xxxx


----------



## shortie66

I cant believe it tbh, what the hell does it matter what colour you are       Absolute bloody joke this country is, they  leave a 2 year old with different foster carers for 21/2 years before they decide he needs to be adopted. I mean WTF is going on      and the couple that had to go to mexico to adopt because ealing had their "share" of white couples waiting to adopt and only had black asian and mixed race children waiting. They wouldnt even let them apply.    FFS talk about idiocracy gone mad. 


Rant over


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver hun, hang on in there      ,I know its so hard to keep positive when you have had so much disappointment in the past. 

Swinny - good luck for tomorrow

JoMac -     for blood test, fantastic that EPU are going to keep such a close eye on you

Nix - dying to find out how many chippers u have in there

Zuri -    would it be possible to work from bed with a laptop? 

LM - love the dress, go red for the hair hun it'll be cool.  

Tracey such a shame you can't make it, you'll be missed.  we will have to have a london meet up to make up for it

GB - any news?

LV - to Russia with Love   

Hi fishface, mag, shortie, elinor, mal, beachy and everyone else

AFM - had an intereting couple of days.  Not sure if any of you remember that I am on secondment to another dept and they want me to stay, trouble is I am not sure I want to......talked to my old boss and he has suggested a role I could go back to, and my new manager is trying to sort out something for me....all so complicated


----------



## Spuds

Sorry girls am not managing to keep up  just wanted to send hugs to lv what a psser and live n luck to shorts xxxx

am sooooooo excited about birmingham ! arghhhhhhhhhhhh )

spudsy
xx


----------



## purple72

Just marking.

LV sorry to hear of your course sweetie, hope the 3rd years sort it out!
Jo good news on the scan hun
Nix good levels
Shorts so pleased for you hunny!
Sarah good luck for scan tomorrow, it will be fine hunny.
Zuri sweetie rest up!
Sausage hope you got through the floods!
LM lovely dress.
Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Driver, Sending you loads of         . xxx


----------



## Swinny

Morning gals

Goodness me Heaps and Leola you two nocturnal like me too   

Driver -       

Thanks for all your lovely texts and messages I reallly appreciate them


----------



## beachgirl

Driver, keeping everything crossed for you x

Swins, good luck for your scan, can't wait to hear how it went x


----------



## Miranda7

Good luck for today Driver!

And you Swins!

I'm crossing everything I have two of...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Just popping on to say that I have everything crossed for Driver and Swinny xx


----------



## Lilly7

Swinny, lots of          for you too lovely. x


----------



## AoC

Oh No, LM!  No Take That!  

Driver, I totally understand your not wanting to test.  I loathe that single line.  Hugs!  Not long now.  HAng on in there.

Loooovely dress, LM!  And LOL, I love hats!  *g*

We'll definitely take your mind off things, shortie!  

Congrats on seeing a sac, Jo!  Here's hoping the numbers come back good, but I'm certain they will.  

Geez, Malini, that's got uncomfortable echoes of apartheid.  Ugh.

I hate it when work gets complicated, Zahida.  Hugs!

Good luck with your scan, Swinny.  

Do you think there's something I could do to stop my minnie-kitty lovingly sucking my nail file?  I know she adores me, but this is just wrong....  *g*

Thanks for the good vibes, folks!  Living in Cumbria, I've done a good bit of adverse weather driving, but that's the first time my headlights went under the water driving through a flood.  And I wasn't pushing up a bow wave or anything, I was doing text-book flood driving, honest!  I thought, "well, that's that then," but my sweet little Golf kept on truckin' and we got through.  Phew.  Like Nixy says, I did have to stop and pull over until I stopped shaking, though!  When I finally got home, I immediately poured myself a stiff drink and then giggled all evening... ggg

I'm usually dead cautious, but the floods weren't in the usual places, and one started on a bend, so it was only round the corner you realised it was very deep and very long.  And of course, once you're in, you're committed.

Second time I've driven past multiple stuck cars in a flood, though.  Eeek!

We live on a hill, so it's just the roads that are an issue.    Should be mostly clear this morning.


----------



## beachgirl

AOC...oh my...you did really well you brave girl x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Manic at cafe but just wanted to pop on to wish AM best of luck for today. xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Wow its been busy in the past day! 

Driver      

Jo - seeing a sac this early is GREAT! 

Swinny      

Nix - can't wait for your scan, sure you have more than one on board.  Daisy is the same, nicks food by stealth!   

Malini - that's nuts!        

GB - certain nhs consultants will now give you cyclogest pessaries (progesterone) if you have a history of miscarrying. The old theory was if your progesterone is dropping there is nothing they can do. Now studies show cetain miscarriers may have a progesterone difficiency. Anyway good luck, hopefully your numbers will be great!   

Anna - how scary! Love the sound of your outfit. Will pm you later 

Leola - will pm you too 

Heaps     

Louise - you ok?

LM - fab outfit! Black opaques would look fab. Boots now do 100 denier which look fab. Sorry about the tickets, bummer! 

Shortie - OMG! How exciting!!   

LV - what a terrible thing to happen. Hope you can get sorted    Moscow!!!!! Flippin heck you'll need your thermals if you go there (lived in Russia for a few months as part of my degree)

Hi Beachey, Spuds, Mir, Popsi, Fishface, Zahida, Elinor, Purps and anyone I've missed   

Mad week. Did 5 hours of motorway driving with work Wednesday and was soo tired yesterday. 
Daisy is nearly 6 months and is going through a chewy and horney stage! DH is going mad as she has chewed through 4  cables    So she is back in her crate when we're not around. On a daily basis she is mounting Benj and dry humping him    What's that all about? Maybe its hormones and she'll be having her first season in a month or two? 
As for the party, not sure what I will wear yet, but will probably be a black number which has the illusion of knocking a few pounds off my podgy frame! 
Off to pick my mother up
Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Forgot to say for those who asked, face time is an iphone4 thing. Means you can speak to each other (provided you each have the phones) whilst seeing the other person on screen...ie turns the phone into an online video. Meant I could give dh a tour round the hotel room and he could put the doggies on for me to speak to


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Anna,


----------



## popsi

morning just quickie as back too painful to be on laptop really ,...

Driver HUGE amounts of love and luck for today darling i so hope your dreams are about to come true you truely deserve it xxx

swinny...good luck for the scan honey cant wait to hear about it xx

love to everyone else hope you all have lovely fridays xxx

all ok here other than pain, last day of adoption leave today as officially start work on Monday but on 6 weeks leave... feeling really sad about it but hey thats life  and i am grateful for what i have xx


----------



## Little Me

Morning ladies 

Am- been thinking about you so much     

Pops- your poor pain hun, blimey love, that's flown by.   

sarah                

Anna- What a horny beatch Daisy is      ..GreyD has been shaggin his bed   
Looking forward to seeing you in 21 sleeps   

Shorts when you having scan babes?


----------



## Ourturn

Morning Beachey

Pops - have you seen a physio? Will you be going back part time? I FANTASIZE over mat leave think I would not want to go back either   

LM - Benji did that from around 7 weeks old! Its a dominance thing apparantely. Since he's been done, he's been doing it a lot less! Oh and I've lost count of the amount of bed covers they have shredded between the two of them! Daisy likes to chew the zip    D calls Daisy a slapper but when Benj did it he was being a 'man' talk about double standards! 
Do you think you'll be tempted to get a second pup in a year or so?


----------



## LV.

Just logging on to see Driver's news... I hope no news is good news xx


God, I can't believe the humping is set to get worse! Rolfe is already way too fond of my arm when I'm playing with him and it's really hard to get him off! He has a vice like grip once he's on one. We've not done too well at the puppy crate I must say... he just cries when he's in there. Any tips? I'm sure it will be a life saver in a few months


----------



## popsi

AnnaSB... no just pain killers for now... but then maybe physio ... going back full time for now, but hoping for redundancy with the public sector cuts to be honest ! xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi guys, thanks for all the good luck wishes.

No news is in fact ....... no news.....bloods taken at 8am but not expecting results back until 4-5pm.

Still not got any pee sticks


----------



## Ourturn

LV - neither of mine liked the crate to begin with but do persist. Its invaluable for toilet training and for the prevention of a trashed house.  Pop some toys in too. Since we bought it back out of the garage for Daisy, we often find Benj in there having a snooze! 
The arm thing is a bit alarming...you don't want him doing that to visitors. How about shouting 'oww' very loudly to make him think he's hurting you? 

Don't think driver will get her results till she gets home from work tonight as she has meetings today. What willpower!


----------



## Ourturn

Driver  - posts crossed


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Drives and Swins      

Dinna - Tish is 7 months and keeps humping my leg  And she has totally destroyed umpteen toys. I keep telling DH we should just buy those Kong toys that are sposed to be indestructible but Mr Hard Ears won't listen and as a result we've spent a flipping fortune on a bunch of cheaper toys when probably 2 good quality ones would have done  And don't get me started on the bedding 

Hey Pops - must be a wrench to have to go back to work  hope it's not too tough and that this pain can be sorted out, sounds 'orrible    

Sausage - Sooo glad you got home safely chick! 

Shorts - can I have a bacon sarnie please?? 

Zahida - you are popular my love!!! Good luck with making the decision chick!    

LM - oooh that sounds even nicer! Surely they can't ff that up, it'll be lovely and subtle and go beautifully with the dress 

Gutted I missed that adoption programme, but I'd have been chucking stuff at the telly    How CAN they leave kids in care when there are people out there just dying to give them a good home, purely on the basis of race/ skin colour (can't _believe _what Norwood said to you Mal  I'd have sued for discrimination!!) In fact, I can't believe any of it is even legal, its an ff'in DISGRACE     Someone needs to start threatening legal action. You wouldn't be allowed to discriminate on the basis of race in any other situation, why should it be ok here? Surely the important thing is that the child is loved? Yes they need to be allowed to learn about their ethnic background etc but that shouldn't be a barrier to letting them go to a steady home with people that love them.... At the end of the day, DH is white and I'm black (as was the donor) Our kids could come out much lighter skinned than me or much darker skinned than Mike. So what? I fail to see why that should stop either of us being able to bring them up as balanced, happy individuals... it's racism pure and simple, kids are suffering as a result and that makes my blood BOOOOOOOIIIILLLLLLL 

Ahem... ok think I'd better go and calm down! Hormonal Me  Surely not!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Anna- 100000000000000000000000000%  no more dogs for us      

LV- Ok, the crate, I'm no expert but I do have some tips as GreyD is crated all day.he then has his feed from the people who come in at lunch time and they let him to wee and sometimes poo.

1, We entice him him with small treats- pets at home do tiny ones that are low in calories.
then when he's in he gets another small treat. he now goes in of his own accord    thsi is cos he associates the crate with nice things.
2, Leave a radio on low for him. And if it's dark. possibly a night plug in light
3, Toys - we leave about 6 toys in and rotate them them ever couple of days so he doesn't get bored.
4, A clip on water bowl 
5, Fill a small "Kong" with small treats and cover the top with peanut butter.  Don't worry if he hasn't a clue what to do initially - GreyD was well confused but now he LOVES it 





Hope this helps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning Nix   

AM- PLEASE GOD let this be your time


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - I bought a doggy toy plane on monarch once and benj destroyed it in a minute flat! Can't give him anything soft or cheap. He managed to destroy a deflated leather football he found in the park (finders keepers is his philiosphy!). He stripped the leather casing then shredded the rubber ball inside! 
Have you tried her on a big fresh bone from the butcher yet? Keeps mine occupied for hours and its a great way of cleaning their teeth. 

LM - you say that now, but wait until greyd is 1 year old and calmer!


----------



## Han72

Urrgh yeah she's got a smelly bone, I think it's narrsty cos DH keeps putting it in the fridge next to our food. Wish we had a garden...


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - that's grim...but I'm sure its fine as long as you have a bag around it


----------



## Little Me

I have a bone in the cupboard - gonna give him later


----------



## beachgirl

AM...sending you oodles and oddles of good luck x


----------



## LV.

Driver - you have such will power. I hope 5pm brings good news. Thinking of you today    

Thanks girls, good puppy tips. We were using treats and toys but he was still crying, wailing in fact, and I just felt soooo awful and didn't really persist. I know I've fallen in to the classic trap!! At the moment he's safe from the rest of the house as he's in the diner bit of our kitchen diner and there's no furniture in there atm except doggie stuff but he's worked out how to open the door in to the lounge now and it won't be long until he'll be able to jump the baby gate into the kitchen so we need a new puppy proof plan


I'm making a chocolate brownie cake and raspberry cheesecake atm and house smells divine! One of my very good (male) friends is over from Hong Kong and he's just had a baby and he's brought the bubba over so there's a soiree tomorrow (hence the baking). He's not together with the mum and is being very brave bringing the baby to meet everyone on his own (baby is only 4 months old!). I can't not go as he's such an old friend and I'm so excited to see him and he's come all this way but worried I'm going to make a t1t out of myself and get all emotional. Maybe I can just dress it up as being emotional about seeing my friend! 


I'm also having a drama about speaking to Penny, our landline is broken and Virgin are being USELESS. I can't call internationally on my mobile and she doesn't want to call me on my mobile as it's too expensive so we've just not spoken yet. Soooo frustrating. Does anyone use internet calling? Any recommendations?


xxx


----------



## Little Me

LV- Skype on your iphone hun...........


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang
Just checking in.  I have tried my best to read the 20 pages of posts.  I was still on the old thread.

Anyway my number on Monday was 146 and I think I will have been about 24 to 25 days past ovulation.  Got Wednesday's result yesterday and it is 286 so it has gone up but not doubled.  I rang Clinic and they told me to get another test done today.  Will probably not get them results till Monday.  Like the nurse at the doctors did say that she will tell the lab that it is urgent and to ring tonight at 18.00 to see if results have come in but she said I will probably have to wait till Monday.  I asked clinic about progestrone and they said they don't give to people when pregnancy is natural.  

Still think its all over.  Can't help it.  I have no symptoms.  Don't have sore boobs or anything.  They are not even bigger, don't even have a funny taste in my mouth or anything.  So preparing myself for the worst.  I think I have 1% of hope in me.  Even though i am prepared for the worst I know I am going to have a melt down and feel really depressed when the result comes in.

Shortie Whoop whoop, not long till you start your cycle
Ladyverte So Sorry to hear about your course.  Hope it gets sorted.
Izzilu How you doing honey     
Driver     for a miracle.  Good luck     
Nix Glad your bloods are fab
Swinny Good luck with your scan.  Hope you see a little HB
Zuri Hang in there not long now honey
Anna thanks for the pep talk.  I forgot that you were a fellow cumbrian too.
Tracey, Skbreeze, Beachey, Little Me, Shortie,Calypso, Sobroody and anyone I have missed thanks for all your support

  to eveyone  
Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

GB- it's looking good, try and enjoy it


----------



## Han72

GB that is well within the 48-72 doubling time thingie, you ARE pregnant!!!!     And no symptoms isn't so surprising, I don't have any of that either so don't let that fool you! I'd definitely start kicking up a stink about some progesterone support tho if you haven't already got it.... drink LOADS of milk cos that helps too

Have a look here for a doubling time calculator wotsit:
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

Dinna - yeah i's in a bag but I am missus OCD I want to put it in a tupperware dish with a lid with padlock. Preferably in someone else's fridge   

Swiiiiiiinnns!!! Wha' gwan gyal?! Come oooon!!!!

/links


----------



## Ginger Baby

Little Me Are you sure its looking good ?

I had sore boobs on Monday night and then woke up at 3am in the morning and boobs had stopped hurting.  No symptoms since then so thats why I am so worried.  If I had some symptoms I would not be bothered about HCG count.

Its so hard trying to be positive.  Jehovah witnesses called at my house on Wednesday night and I was in such a low way I asked them if they could tell me why God took away my first baby.  I did not mention to them the predicament I am in now.  They said that god wants me to be happy in this life and I will meet my baby when I die. They asked if they could pop round and see me later on in the week cos I might be feeling better them.  I felt insulted that they were dismissing what had happened to me.  I was so mad with them I told them that it is too long for me to wait to see my baby when I die and shut the down on them.
Afterwards I felt really bad cos they have their beliefs and probably thought what they were saying to me was helpful.  I have turned into a mental case     

Thanks again for your support

Ginger


----------



## AoC

GB!  Those are good numbers!  When I read them, I disturbed the hot desk room at work by muttering, "yeah, that's good enough, that is GOOD enough...."  ggg  So now they're even more convinced I'm mad.  What's new?  I totally understand where you're coming from.  I think if I ever got pregnant again I'd simply be waiting for it to fail.  That said, honey, please do yourself a favour and say to yourself, out loud, "I am pregnant."  Because you are.
Many, many (Cumbrian  ) hugs.


----------



## LV.

GB - Chin up chicken, you are preggers lady! I know it's hard not to expect the worst but try to enjoy it

LM - you legend, thank you! Just sorted Skype and called her, calling her back in an hour. Why didn't I ask last week, doh!

Nix - hola love!!


----------



## Little Me

GB- I'm just going on the HCG's that I've seen lately hun, you are preggers   

Ok ladies........ Sarah's asked me to post for her as she's in meetings etc at work and can't get on just yet...
Sarah's email....
So happy for her and P       

"Sonographer thinks that the size of the Gestational Sac would indicate that I am only 5.5 weeks rather than 6 weeks (going off EC dates). All looks good even though we didn't see a heartbeat and her main concern which she was able to rule out completely was the threat of an ectopic as there were 3 embies put back. Got to go back same time next week when fingers crossed we'll get to see a heartbeat. I am so relieved that things are looking "normal". I keep wanting to pinch myself"


----------



## Ginger Baby

Thanks Anna, Nix and Ladyverte.

I will try and convince myself that its all going to be okay.  Just too scarred.  Just wish I had sore boobs.  Wouldn't even care if the buggers where that sore that they felt like they were gonna drop off     .  Have asked about progestrone but to no avail.  Gonna go have a big glass of milk now.

What will be will be.

Ginger


----------



## Ginger Baby

A big Whoop for Swinny      You go girl


----------



## Little Me

GB- I believe Zuri had no symptoms at all for first 3 months.

Think that's right innit ladies?


----------



## Züri

woo great news from Swins


Yes LM I had zero symptoms hence why i was a bag of quiet nerves for 12 weeks  never sick, no sore boobs no AF type pains nada nothing 


GB you are preggers, try and relax x


----------



## beachgirl

Whoop Whoop Swins...we'll be celebrating tomorrow hun x

GB, your levels are good, you're pregnant...

Just waiitng for parents to pick me up then off to the supermarket..back later on x


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC – my previous cat used to go nuts for nail file, never found away to break the addiction.  You are one brave lady negotiating a flood….
Pops – are u having any other pain like ones shooting down your leg or numbness and tingling.  If so go see your GP again.  
GB – I agree with the others, you are definitely pregnant, can you ask your GP again to prescribe the progesterone given your history
Swinny – fabulous news, good luck for the next scan
Nix – totally agree with you about the state of the adoption process in the UK
Mal – I can’t believe someone said you weren’t brown enough
Driver – you are one strong lady, sending u lots of positive thoughts

AFM - PMI agreed to pay for hysteroscopy    but won't pay for Hidden C retest    but hey its better than nothing


----------



## IzziLu

Great scan news from Swinny   

... and from you too Jo   

Looking forward to hearing about your scans next Nix and Lou   

GB that's sounding really good for you   

Driver, wishing you so much luck for your results later, have been thinking about you all morning         

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

So sorry didn't get chance to get on earlier, I was ages at the hospital and then had team meetings.

Thanks LM for posting     

Well I feel happier now that I saw my little blob, hopefully when I get the bloods back today, they'll be in the 1000's and I'll start to breathe easier. Roll on next week when we'll hopefully get to see a heartbeat   

Driver - Hang in there kiddo     

Donkey - Gentle healing    for you gorgeous
Thanks for all the texts girls, really apprecaite them 

Gotta dash so I'll bob back on later xx


----------



## Züri

Driver thinking of you xx


----------



## fishface

Swinny - fab news hun, looking forward to hearing your numbers!!

Driver - routing for you mrs     roll on 5 oclock!

LV - you put us to shame with all your baking - other than popsi - my waistline widens at the thought of such yummy delights   

GB - keep your pecker up hun, as the girls say you ARE pregnant, you'd better start believing it   

It's my podgy pussycats birthday today - he's 7!!! He nearly didn't make it to 7 after waking me up at 3.30 this morning being very vocal outside with another cat - there was me in dressing gown and trainers breaking it up and carrying him indoors   

Getting a bit nervous about the Fertility Show tomorrow, why did i decide to travel up alone    There's taking independance to the extreme - didn't want anyone non IF savvy to come with me though and feel that all eyes were on me for the day


----------



## H&amp;P

Fishy - have you seen this thread?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236226.msg4110678#msg4110678

Swinny - fab news 

I am going slowly insane (I cried all over the nurse taking my bloods this morning  )


----------



## LV.

Woo hoo Swins! That's fab news


Driver


----------



## Little Me




----------



## Little Me

AM- god hun, I am wishing SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hard for you   

Fishy Happy b'day Twiggington    bless him   
hope tomorrow goes ok hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Just popping in to say hiya and see if any news from AM        


Swins great news on the scan hunny        for those bloods


GB bloods sound fine hunny      


Gotta go, kitchen is now a absolute bombsite will have to get used to have plaster dust in my tea for the next few weeks


----------



## Malini

I was being ever so slightly melodramatic (who me?) - they said that because between Dh and me there is only 1/4 Indian, we would struggle to be 'matched' with a child who was more Indian than that. It is insane. Having said that so is not doing more to encourage the BME communities to participate in adoption. Speaking from my own cultural background, adoption is not favoured but there is always room for change. I guess it is all about balance and that's incredibly hard to achieve but I hope these new initiatives bring it out into the open so that change can happen. Anyone know to whom I could discuss the merits of choosing an agency over LA and such first steps on a strictly confidential basis?

Hugs for you Swins.

And Driver I can imagine how you're feeling and it makes my stomach feel hollow.

M xxx


----------



## AoC

Hooray, Swins!  That's brilliant!!!  Excellent, excellent...

Lots of things crossed, Driver.


----------



## lucky_mum

Can't stop and haven't read back properly - just bobbing on to say - 
AM - am  for good news for you lovely, hoping so, so much that it is your turn    
GB - levels are good - hang in there! 
Swins - yay!!!  great news re scan


----------



## shortie66

Just checking in to see if any news    


God i am starving!!!!! Forgot to bring any bread back from cafe so i could have a sarnie. So have had to eat 2 bags of crisps and a weightwatchers chocolate bar instead.    


Kitchen ceiling now held up by new lintel and scaffold poles, dust, crap, plaster everywhere. Washing machine in middle of kitchen floor dog bowls outside full of plaster       All good fun, but if one more person says it'll be lovely when its finished i think im gonna screammmmmmmm


----------



## fishface

Thanks Driver - i've had a look, but don't recognise anyone    Any news yet


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooooo fishy    How u doing sweetie?


----------



## purple72

Holding my breath for AM xx


----------



## shortie66

Me too purps


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies,


I have been talking to Zuri on ** and she has asked me to post for her just to let you know she is going into hospital tonight. Will prob be in there 2/3 weeks or may have to get baby out in a few days.  Onset pre-eclampsia but not full blown yet thank god, but they do want to monitor her.  She will be back online later once settled in.


Zuri big           sweetheart i know this is the last thing you wanted, but it'll all be ok


----------



## Little Me

Oh Zuri- hugs hunny     

Shorts- I'm gonna have chippy for tea    

Me three holding my breath for AM   

off now but love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface

Hi Shorts - good thanks hun, its been good being back on here these last few days, trying to keep up    Looks like you've got an exciting couple of months coming up, so pleased that things are on the up for you, will be     for you all the way!!   

Thanks for letting us know about Zuri.

Zuri - good luck hun, take it easy   

So    for Driver!


----------



## AoC

I'm glad they've caught it, Zuri, and you're in good hands!  Hugs and more hugs - I know you don't need this stress, but soon you'll be holding your perfect baby and it won't matter a bit.  More hugs!


----------



## LV.

Just checking for news from Driver xx

Oh Zuri! Least you're in the right place, very exciting it could be so close

Mal - my mum used to work for LA doing adoption and fostering (SW for adults not the children) and now works for an agency. She mainly deals with fostering in the agency I think but I'm sure she would have useful info and would certainly be off the record. Let me know if you'd like me to hook you guys up

Can someone tell me what the adoption programme was called and which channel please? Hoping i can find it on demand somewhere as I missed it.

Spoke to Penny at last, what a fab lady. Few things to mull over but all seems pretty straight forward. We could go next month but it'd be testing around Christmas day! I think we'll wait for January! 

Xx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya LV program was called Adoption Crisis? and was on ITV yesterday at 7.30. Oooooo how exciting i would be tempted to say go for it but then im a bugger for having to hang around, the last 8 months of waiting has almost killed me     


Fishy exciting terrifying hopeful and more


----------



## Malini

Zuri - The stress is endless isn't it. Thinking of you.

That's kind LV. I appreciate it. So exciting for you to have momentum.

M xxx


----------



## mag108

Driver:    


GB: as long as the numbers go up by around 66% then it's ok. Remember, most people never get monitored so even that might not be totally the lowest %. xxx


Fishy: You are brave. I imagine once you get there it'll be all fine. Organisers seem to be very discreet. You could see yourself on a 'job'. I for one would be very interested in hearing any 'new' facts you may come back with!


xxx to everyone. Am not out of my habit of wine and choc most eves. Next week I will attempt excercise.


----------



## shortie66

Malini it is lovely to see you posting again, i have missed you         


Mag ahhhhh booze and chocolate, im having a couple of last little malibu's this weekend then im on the wagon    I may have to up my intake of chocolate to help me contend with the lack of alcohol tho    


I keep refreshing my screen to see if AM has posted. Im so       and        for good news


----------



## fishface

LV - i'm with you on the not testing over xmas, on my last cycle i tested on the 21st dec, it was the hardest and most emotional christmas i've ever had - on the other hand if it'd been a BFP then it would have been the best present ever    Glad you're getting going   

Shortie - enjoy those last FEW drinks then   

Mags - brave, me, nah    i'll get up tomorrow and will be thinking twice about even going, i so hope i don't talk myself out of it   

Driver -     will pop on later to find out your news   

Zuri - rest   

Have a great weekend girls, i'm off to buy my pussycat a card and a treat


----------



## Ourturn

GB - did my sums and if your hcg was 20, 14 dpo, and more or less doubled every 3 days then you ARE on track. As for symptoms they vary massively with each pregnancy so its not useful to compare. (I should know I've been pg 9 times    ) Impossible I know but try to believe this one will work     

Swinny - great news! Growth rates vary with every pregnancy to pregnancy so being dated 3.5 days behind the average at this stage means nothing.

Malini    

Need to watch the adoption program but I know it will make my blood boil.


----------



## calypso-sky

to driver         

for zuri     hope everthing goes well with your delivery    

shortieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   

GB chick thats such good news and do hope and pray for some more from you today or monday latest....    

hey sobroody how are you    
malini, fishface, tracey , LM (l love your dress its delishhh  )

nix how are you you lil nutter a pregnant nutter       loving your news darling so pleased for you hope you are ok   
hi AofC    
swinny, jo, lou and everyone else helllooooooooo


----------



## calypso-sky

next door's cat is trying to get in from the fireworks hell noooo so i called his owner to come and get him... one is allergic to kitty cats


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Driver - OMG, the wait is agonising (for us!) Can't imagine what it must be like for you.   I am hoping SO SO much for you.     

Zuri -   At least you'll be where they can monitor you lovely.   What are swiss hospitals like? Better than the nHS I expect.

Fishy - you'll be fine at the fertility show, hon. Hope you get a chance to speak with CRM. Thanks for the reply on ******** - mmm, just don't mention Pinot Grigio to me at the moment. I'm salivating at the thought.

Swinny - that's just the BEST news!!!! I'm so so pleased for you lovely. Great stuff.

Malini -    And more    for Big Boy.

LV - god, so sorry to hear about your course. Hope you can get something sorted.   

GB - as the others have said, you ARE pregnant! I would be very happy with that kind of increase in 48 hours. 

Hi LM, Calypso, ASB and everyone else,
Jo x


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies hope u dnt mind me poppin in .soz bout the post im usin phone .can i ask u a question i went for scan today an they said my antral follicle count was 2 she suggested i cancel an start again in january but its awkward for me as im on immune tx and it will have run out by jan .has anyone had only 2 and produced more wen starting stimms .i know i wont get loads as my amh was 4.5 in july .thanx girls any advice wld b appreciated .R x


----------



## shortie66

Cal ur not allergic to doggies are you hunny?


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - good luck. Thank goodness they caught it early!   

Calypso   Poor kitty cat. Mine is upstairs safe and sound

Fishface - will be interesting to see what you make of it

Rastsy - sorry to hear that   Penny told me I should only cycle with an antral count of 8 or better, but my old clinic never did antral scans so can't tell you what gave me how many eggs

Off to have some yummy m & s food for tea, being lazy tonight

x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Thanks again for all the reassurance.  Rang docs and lab had not got back with my results yet     .  So have an agonising wait til Monday.  I am such a wreck.  I wish I could shake the feeling off that somethings wrong.  I guess I am just too scarred.  Keep talking to my stomach asking for the baby to give me symptoms.  Going to be a long weekend of waiting.  Also you know last time my DH nicknamed the baby little Stan.  I have given the nick name for this one.  Called it Hope as in hope this little one stays.

Shortie thanks for keeping us all informed about Zuri

Zuri Hang in there my darling.  Won't be long now.

Calypso Hello my little Nutter.  I love cats but can't have one cos DH is allergic.  Thats why we have Harry the rabbit instead.

Anyone hear any news from Driver Yet.  I      its good news.

Hello to Ladyverte, Little Me, Malani, Mags, So Broody, Swinny, Jo and everyone else.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## popsi

oh thought we would have had news from AM by now... hope she is celebrating    

sorry not read back love to you all xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Just bobbing on to see if there was any news from Driver....    

Zuri -          enjoy the bed rest before the bubba comes

Fishy _ I am going to the Ferility show with a friend, have pmed you my number.  

Anna - have u made much progress with Serum?  

second Humira injection on Sunday and retest on the 15th November..... will know two weeks later if the TNF levels have dropped.


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls


Anna – Thanks honey. I was a little worried when she said that I was 5 ½ weeks as opposed to 6 weeks bob on, so that re-assures me    


GB – Oh hun that's great news, Mags was a little star with me on HCG meltdown last week, and she did lots of looking into it and as she said so long as the numbers are going up by 66% in 48-72 hours, its all good! Fingers crossed for some lovely numbers when you get them on Monday. I too don't really have any prego symptoms, my boobs were sore but now not so much, so try not to worry...easier said than done I know. Come on hope    


Zuri – I am so sorry that you've had to go into hospital, but I personally am soooo glad that they've picked this up quickly and you're now in very safe hands. Lots of love to you and you get those feet up, do as your told and rest. LO needs you ready to rock n roll when he/she decides to say hello to mummy and daddy     


LV – I spoke to acupuncturist yesterday about your predicament with the college going into liquidation, she did her post grad there so she was really sad and shocked too. She text me to tell you that if you are looking for a really good (and stable) college to try to transfer to she said that Reading is fantastic.
Glad that you got to chat to the lovely Penny and you've got a plan in mind. Lots of love honey   

Mags – Glad you're enjoying wine and choccie...it'd be rude not to on a Friday night    see you Sunday my little chickadee   

Beachy - One more sleep   


Malini -   


Fishy – Hope you get lots out of tomorrow my lovely. Big birthday kitty cuddles to your fur baby   


Jo – Oh how nerve wracking was that scan hey!! Thanks my lovely, when's your next one?     

AFM - Got the bluuuuudsss and they're now 1476 so


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Swinny - that's great news about the bloods honey, great number. Must be so reassuring.


----------



## Züri

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls, I am fine, a bit frustrated, i am not good at sitting still    but i am in my usual swish private hospital and it is comparable to a 5 star hotel so I am not too uncomfortable  just a bit emotional at the possibility this is going to end as annoyingly un normal as it started, you go through IVF and think OK can't conceive naturally but you want to experience the end result naturally, I am sad at the thought i might have to have a c section next week without ever experiencing labour but then hey i can't complain i know. Just weird little feelings in my head and mainly screaming arghhh not ready not bought everything yet   


I believe tho that with rest blood pressure will reduce pre eclampsia symptoms wont materialise and i might get to go home next week, this would be wonderful and i would promise to glue myself to the sofa 



Any news on Driver? I do hope its good news   


xx


----------



## Züri

Ooooh Swins just saw your bloods!! fantastic xxxxx


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Reading from BB but can't see owt from Driver, have I missed it? 

Swins - frickin fantastic honey!

Zuri -  take it easy hon!

Afm bit of a panic red bluuud etc. Had a scan, 1 sac but had clots since then. Bed rest for moi this wknd...

Love to all
Xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Nix - you rest up.  

Swinny - great news!

Zuri - hope all goes OK and that a C section isn't a must

anyone heard from Driver?  This is a long wait !


----------



## fishface

Hope drivers ok and it's good news preventing her from getting on here!!

Zahida, thanks hun got it, will txt if I get there!!

Swinny, great bloods Hun!

Nix, behave yourself and rest!! Xx

JoM, thanks Hun, I'll enjoy one for you! Will defo see CRM if I can!

Hope tomorrow is productive...


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Hey ladies I cannot get over how quickly the pages fill on this thread. I'm sure I only posted a few days ago and there is gazillions of pages to read through.

Driver hope everythings ok with you and the results xxx

GB mare that you have to wait until Monday - hope you manage to chill out somehow until then xx

Zuri - how disappointing but main thing is that you and your baby are going to be ok

Nix hope you have a lovely chilled weekend.

Hi everyone else!

I had EC today which went went amazingly well. Just hoping that I have survivors tomorrow

Fi xxx


----------



## AoC

Great bloods, Swins!  Go you!

I'm glad you're comfy, Zuri, but totally understand your angst.  Rest up and fingers crossed for it improving!

Nixy, lots and lots of hugs, sweetie.  I'm glad you saw a sac on your scan, and remember you've had brilliant numbers!  Hang on in there, sweetheart.

Off to bed - fingers crossed for good news from Driver in the am.


----------



## Swinny

Morning girls

Nix - You stay glued to that sofa this weekend, no doing anything at all!! I am so so pleased that you saw bubs on the scan, it's so reassuring isn't it   . Your umbers are fabaroonie and your little one is a strong baby just like his mum, so hang in there kiddo. Sending you lots of nurturing   

Zuri - you too babes. It sounds like they're looking after you well. feet up and chill     

Fi - Good luck for the call today    Hope there was lots of lurrrvveee action in the Barry White lab of lurrvvveee last night   

Anna - Did you manage to get home ok then the other night after all the flooding?? Hope all ok with you and you and your man are having a lovely weekend.

Beachy - Hauling my ass into the bath shortly to get preening for our lunch date. Yay!! Looking forward to seeing you my little bud    

Fishy & Zahida - Have a good day today my lovelies    

Jo & Lou - What you two up to this weekend then gals??


----------



## Little Me

Morning all

A very quick post from me on behalf of Driver.
Really gutted to say her bloods came back negative  
I offered to post if she needed me to and she's just asked if I could
She may be away for a while 
All my love n   to our lovely AM
Life can be so unfair eh ladies  

Having my nephews over later  

Sarah Hun great bloods 

Have a lovely day you n Beachy

Love to all
Xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh God, I can't believe it, poor poor AM, she deserved better than that. Please send her my love if you speak with her LM. My heart really goes out to her.


----------



## IzziLu

Ohhh noooooo         I am in floods for Driver, can't quite believe it    I think we were all so utterly convinced this was her time    Please pass on all my love LM


----------



## Swinny

I have been thinking about you all last night AM my love. I am so very very sad for you and J      This is cruel and I am gutted for the two of you. As we all did I'm sure we'd hoped and    so much that this was your time. Be kind to each other and take some time to grieve. We all love you very much and are sending all of our love and thoughts to you both    

Thanks LM for posting     

IzziLu -    for you too sweetie. how you doing??

xxxx


----------



## Züri

Gutted for you Driver  thinking of you lots xx Thanks for posting LM x


----------



## beachgirl

AM, I just wish there was something I could do to take away your hearbreak, I was so sad to hear your news and like Sarah have thought about you all night, big hugs to you and J and here when you're ready, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Huge hugs for you AM      This is So terribly unfair and sad     . Sending lots of Love and strength to you and DH. xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Driver, I'm so sorry.  Like the other girls have said, I felt that this should have been your time and had such high hopes.  Thinking of you   


LM - Thanks for posting.


----------



## beachgirl

Just having a quick ten minutes before I start getting ready to meet you Swins...can't wait for that hug xx


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Absolutely devastating - thinking of you


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver just read the news. I am absolutely gutted for u. I am holding back the tears . 

Everytime there is sad news on here a I hurt inside.

On way to fertility show to attend some seminars on immunes and new treatments. Will report back for u all.
Fi hope your eggs have had some lurve action


----------



## fishface

Just popped on to find out about driver, so sorry that it wasn't the result we were all praying for!! My heart goes out for you, take care hunny xx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - its so incredibly unfair, you don't deserve this             

Nix - feet up


----------



## popsi

popped on quickly hoping for good news from driver... I am absolutely gutted for you darling and your Dh , its such unfairness its not right... I was also thinking about you in the night, and had a horrible feeling that this was the news as your did not post yesterday       

LM... if you  text her please give her my love xx

love to everyone else on this sad day xxxx


----------



## purple72

AM sweetie, as I said yesterday sweetie, this is just so unfair! I wish we could take away your pain! Take care of each other and KNOW we are all thinking of you and sending lot's of love! Here for you if you need ANYTHING xxx


----------



## Nicki W

Have been thinking of you all night too AM, so so sorry and sad for you. Especially after so much good news here. Much love  
NW x


----------



## fishface

Couldn't go to the show alone in the end   so annoyed with myself


----------



## purple72

Oh fish hunny       Don't be so hard on yourself xxxx


----------



## mag108

big hugs to everyone:


Driver: I am so so sorry hun. Sending you a big hug. xxx 


Fish: Another day you may have felt up to it, today you didnt.    Read a review in the guardian about it. Have a look.


Swins: I am so chuffed that the scan went well and those bloods are doing +++. Cant wait to see you tomorrow, been AGES


NIX: Sweets,    take it easy...


Zuri: You too....for now you are in the best place.  


LM, short, annofc, sobroody, purps, pops, malini, gb, nicki, tracey, jersey, izzy, zahida, jo, littlejen, and all you other lovley ladies xxx


moi: a bit emotional again today. All the festivals I now avoid involved turning down two invites to bonfire nights (couldnt face happy families). Out tonight with Dh, he's treating me to dinner. Slowly drip feeding him the concept of a loan (for DE next yr)


Any of you tried cycling were you get a little help, monitoring etc maybe some drungs but not full on IVF? (Tracey I think you did?)


x


----------



## mag108

one of my sisters asked if I would come do a family visit while my brother and his 6mths preg girlfriend are there. I emailed honestly to say no, ......._.__Tempting, I always love coming back. But, you cant be surprised to know that being around pregnant women is tricky for me especially at the mo. I could handle it probably if DH was there too but we have his son that weekend. I was really upset when [brother] told us his news and I was on my own with it there and that was very hard. I am very happy for them, I have seen them since and I will of course see them before and after, but I need to feel like I am in a 'safe' space and supported, that I can come and go if I need to._
[/size]
[/size]My sisters did help and support through IVF but they dont seem to acknowledge the pain of IF even tho one of them has been through it all.[size=medium]


----------



## mag108

ps swins and everyone else on this thread, my last post doesnt apply to you, hard fought hard won bumps! You give me hope !


----------



## AoC

Driver, I'm sorry.  Please treat yourself gently and don't place any big expectations on yourself.  Lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## lucky_mum

Awww AM, am so upset for you    this is sooo unfair and you really don't deserve this     Absolutely gutted for you, I don't know what to say... sending lots of     

Nix, sorry you have been bleeding, take good care of yourself and rest up lovey


----------



## Miranda7

Oh, AM, I'm so very surry. xxxx


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

I've just spoken to the clinic and have 2 embies so if they're both still there in the morning I'll be having a 2 day transfer. Trying to keep my pma up. I've got a horrible feeling that they're going to disappear overnight


Fi xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Just wanted to send  mahhhosive           to Driver. 


FC keep that       up hunny


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Driver - hope you are looking after yourself and indulging in lots of lovely wine and chocolate.   

Nix - hope you're not reading this because you are taking it easy. You know it will be fine - loads of women bleed in pregnancy.   

Fishy - I agree with the others - don't be so hard on yourself. 

FC35 - great news about the embies! I'll keep everything crossed for you lovely. (Welcome to the thread by the way! Don't think I've said hello yet, very rude of me....)

Mags -   

It feels a bit insensitive posting this after Driver's sad news, and I wonder if I should start posting on the other thread instead of here...... Anyway, got my bloods back today and thursdays (20 dpo) were 621 and today's (22 dpo) were 1568! So I'm relieved and reassured...at least for the next day or so.....

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## calypso-sky

ahh AM so gutted for you darling so wishing this was your time sending you love and hugs


----------



## calypso-sky

hey Nix you take it easy petal and go to bed        its an order    

shortie i ain't allergic to doglets just kitty cats so your lil pooch and me will be fine.. trying to fit my blow up velvet number(bed) in my lil suitcase already lol     

hey jo this is your thread too good and bad news comes with the title of ivf im afraid so we have to all hang in here and support each other       don't worry about it sweets..   

GB hola      hope harry wasnt too scared last night and ate his carrot dinns

Sobroody hope your lil cat is fine as well after last night mega fireworks fest all over i bet all animals hate the 05th of november  

hola mags, popsi Aofc , purps LM and everyone


----------



## shortie66

Jo i second what Cal has said hunny, there has to be happiness on this thread too sweetheart it cannot be all sadness, for peoples happiness and good news is what gives us hope that one day it may be us.       


Cal cant wait to see ur little velvet number, i promise i will try to keep lewis on his best behaviour but cannot guarantee it.      


Nix darling i really hope you are resting up now       


AM sweetheart im thinking of you and hoping you are surrounded by love at this time. It is never easy to cope with and its just not fair.         


Anne lovely to see you and Jay today am looking forward to Jay's curry in a couple of weeks   


Scottie has had to go and take s-i-l down to sandwell hospital to pick up her hubby who has torn his ligaments playing footy. God knows what time he'll be back, think i may make a start on the ironing, then again perhaps not


----------



## shortie66

Bloody fireworks        Lewis on sofa trying to get on my lap again


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Just wanted to say I am so gutted for Driver.  Life is so unfair.  You take care honey.  Sending you loads of     


Ginger Baby


----------



## Ourturn

Mag      I think your response is very well put. You absolutely need to look after yourself right now. Might be worth sending her the empty arms link too. My BF whilst very supportive just doesn't seem to 'get' how painful IF and why I am down so much.The latest setback sent me into a bit of a downward spiral and I don't think she understands. probably because I 'seem' to cope so well, but news re dh was the straw that broke the camels back.
Why don't you set up a call to talk to Penny re natural IVF. You would probably need to find somewhere to follow her protocol locally (unless you had the holidays and £ to be going over there). Haven't looked into it properly but for me she recommended viagra pessaries, which by all accounts are a right B**** to get hold of.

AM been thinking of you all day     

Zuri - glad you are being looked after.  Hope you're blood pressure comes down   

Jo - great news! 

Nix - how are you

Evening all 

Daisy had a break through today...not really a good one. She has discovered she can go up and down our stairs! She chased the cat upstairs this morning and I was woken up by her bulk landing on the bed and smothering me in licks   . Now I need to face the likes of Mothercare to get a babygate. I'm presuming that's where I can get one? Just hope no one asks me how old my baby is   

Beef Wellington for tea tonight, yum! 

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - so unlike me you don't let your lab sit on your lap every evening?    My thighs usually sport a bruise or two from when he stands on me trying to get comfy. Spoilt? Maybe a little bit


----------



## shortie66

Anna no hun, i normally get on the floor with him      He keeps nudging my arm while im typing so i can put arm round him    Babygate, go to ebay, no questions asked           Thinking of you sweetheart, i know the news knocked you for six and you have been in my thoughts often


----------



## elinor

Driver - I am so sorry. I really hoped this would be your time. Nothing I can say to make it any better/ fairer/ less awful; but be gentle with yourself and I am sending hugs.    

love to all
Elinor x


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - bless you. Its not the end of the world I know, just sometimes feels like it! 

If anyone followed masterchef and needs cheering up I have posted a clip on ** which made me giggle.

Oh and found a cocktail dress I might wear to our curry, it was such a bargain will definately wear it at some point.  Probably a bit much for a curry but hey ho!


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Everyone.

Anna, You can get special dog gates that are a bit taller than baby gates (I think) and also lets the cat through. x
http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-22187-bettacare-dog-gate-plus-with-cat-flap-pet-gate-tall-41.aspx?CAWELAID=437270681

Theres also one without a catflap, http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_cages_carriers/carriers/barriers/140013/?gclid=CO6K0LjljKUCFdD-2AodDnBdOg

x


----------



## shortie66

Ah yes but Anna we going dancing after


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - the gate with a cat flap is genius! Thanks! 

Shorts - any excuse!


----------



## shortie66

Anna of course    tho how i'll dance with 2 dodgy knees and not a drop of alcohol in me god knows     


Will update the party list in a mo girls, once again if you think i dont know ur real name please pm me


----------



## shortie66

Here we are ladies 

We are doing a secret santa, but no more than £5.00 on the pressie tho please  


Defo
LM
Arsey
Spuds
LV
Elinor
Donks
AofC
Heaps
Annasob
Shortie
Driver
Leola
Louises
Sarah (Swinny)
Calypso
Ally
Zahida
Izzi

Maybe
Laura
Steph
Wazycat

If anyone would like to come please let me know, we had a ball last year down in london and hope to do the same again this year.


----------



## Little Me

On iPhone ladies so excuse no smiles etc

Shorts we are looking forward to having you both for dinner too - well, not "having you literally as in Shorts n scottie curry lol 
Only just hungry after my feed up this morning ;-)
Xxxx

Am thinking of you xxxxxx

Anna hunny- hugs lovely lady xxxx
And why not wear  the cocktail dress- you'll look great xxx



Jo- fab news love- and as shorts says we need nice news to spur us on xx
Nephews just gone so gonna order a curry now


----------



## Little Me

F in phone!

I wanted to give izz some hugs too- you're being amazingly brave xxxx

Had big tidy up of the junk room this avo so i can fit the blow up bed in for the Boys on party weekend
Took frickin hours lol

Wonder what s hite will be on xfactor later ;-)

Ps Shorts- wazycat is going to see Peter Kaye on 26th so wont be coming
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

. . . Just been catching up.

Mag, Big hugs. The isolation of IF is horrible.    I hope you have a nice meal out and      for the drip feed. 

Nix, sorry to hear of bleeding. I hope your resting up and that DH and Tish are looking after you.   

Fi, Lots of        for your precious embies

Swinny, So happy that your scan went well.   

Jo, Fab news on your levels    I'm with what Cal and Shortie wrote. x

Anna,    I've had my eye on the catflap gate for a while . . think I'll get it soon. 

Driver . . Still thinking of you lovely.     

Hi Shortie, LM, Elinor, Heaps, GB and anyone else who's around.

Not much news here. Having a cosy eve in with my fur babes watching Strictly and then X factor and then off for a brisk evening dog walk.
Off to London tomorrow ready for appt with Jaya on Mon.


----------



## Little Me

Sorry nix Hun- I meant to say hope you're chillin and I'm no an expert but I know many ladies who had the same and they are now mummies xxx

Hi leola- same here but no strictly just xf
Lots of luck Monday xxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

LM, who are your x factor faves? 
Thanks for the good luck.


----------



## Little Me

Quite like Matt yours? Xx


----------



## Ourturn

I'll be watching xfactor soon too though we do record it and wizz through any boring bits/acts. Cannot stand Cher, think Rebecca should win


----------



## shortie66

Dont like Cher either, reminds me of a mini Cheryl, aiden well freaks me out out too       Like Rebecca matt and one direction


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - nooooo One direction look about 8!    Aiden is rubbish...the positive judges comments leave me baffled!


----------



## Little Me

yeah Aiden freaks me out too - espicially when he does that joker like smile     

I skim past too Ania xx


----------



## Lilly7

Hmm . . . Rebecca, Matt . . and Aiden (sorry girls   ) . . I really liked his voice in auditions and Mad Word but he was too full on the last 2 live shows.


----------



## Züri

damn damn damn i only have poxy swiss TV in here and no X factor, how will I survive?


----------



## LV.

Oh AM, I'm so sorry to read your news petal. I'm devastated for you, sending you big hugs at this sad time. In my thoughts xx


----------



## LV.

For some reason FF no longer works on my iPhone, I get cyber patrolled with a message from Orange, anyone else having problems? I'm not sure how I'll cope!


----------



## shortie66

LV i had a problem with ff on my phone last week, telling me that the site was for over 18's only and they could not get varification i was over 18        i mean its not exactly redtube is it      


Katie was bloody awful     


Zuri oh bugger thats bloody awful


----------



## Ourturn

lv think its an orange issue. had the same message last week


----------



## shortie66

Leola sorry aiden still freaks me out    and he pulls some really strange faces when he's singing


----------



## popsi

aiden..is positively scary !!!!

hiya ladies


----------



## Lilly7

Oh no Shorts  and Pops . . poor Aiden   . . I'm afraid I'm still a fan    . . he does pulls some Very Very odd faces though


----------



## popsi

Leola  LOL xxxx


----------



## shortie66

See wagners still as sh 1te as usual


----------



## shortie66

OMFG Matt bloody brilliant


----------



## popsi

shorts...      amazing.. almost as good as Wagner


----------



## Little Me

Katie winds me the F up    
I know I'm behind but watchin on playback


----------



## shortie66

popsi said:


> shorts...     amazing.. almost as good as Wagner


        

Think katie mite go this week, or mary


----------



## Ourturn

LM - at the same point as you. I agree Katie needs to go!


----------



## Ourturn

OMG are the judges deaf! Aiden is horrendous!


----------



## Lilly7

Wow, Matt was Amazing!



popsi said:


> shorts...     amazing.. almost as good as Wagner


LOL


----------



## Lilly7

Not overkeen on Treyc   

I can see that I'm well and truly on my own with liking Aiden


----------



## Little Me

What the fcuk is blue rinse Louis Walsh going on about with saying Paige is like a mini lenny henry!!!!
He is such a c ock


----------



## Ourturn

Little Me said:


> What the fcuk is blue rinse Louis Walsh going on about with saying Paige is like a mini lenny henry!!!!
> He is such a c ock


     
have to leave the party no folks, my bed is calling
Anna x


----------



## shortie66

i'd have said nore of a young barry white


----------



## popsi

shorts..dont insult our Barry !!!      paige is bloody awful lol ... would not want him singing to the PR embies in the labs ! scare them half to death


----------



## shortie66

poor paige i dont think he's that bad popsi      and at least he's not trying for first place in a gurning competition like aiden is    (sorry leola)


----------



## popsi

LOL shorts....but whats with the sequin jackets he wears !!!! .... sorry he is bad LOL !


----------



## shortie66

must admit pops i didnt see paige tonight


----------



## AoC

I actually have an opinion on X factor for once....  I thought Matt was good, which surprised me, because that Roberta Flack song is a ***** to sing, and it's rarely covered because it's so blimmin perfect.  So, kudos to him.

So, so tired of the crowd screaming like a rabid mob, though...

Pass me my cardigan and slippers, I am SUCH an old biddy!  *g*

Jo - great numbers!!!


----------



## AoC

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhahhaahhahahaaaa!!!  The swears filter edits again.  I tried to say 'a b**** to sing', which is why it says woman... gmao


----------



## Han72

Hi just wanted to say  to Driver, I'm so sorry hon ;(

Afm I am resting, trying not to worry

Love to all
Xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just wanted to wish our super mum Laura a very happy birthday, have a lovely day and I hope you get lots of hugs, kisses and presents, especially presents from tim x


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Just about to watch XF on replay as at a bonfire night last night. I watched it last week and thought Cher was amazing though I like the song Stay anyway - I got goosebumps


Thanks for the good wishes - they definitely brought me luck! I've had a ET of a 4 cell embie this morning. So relieved to have got this far. They've also frozen the other embie which is a 2 cell but isn't that unlikely to survive thawing?


Hope everyone's doing ok


Fi xxx


----------



## LV.

Hope those embies are snuggling in tight Fi   


Driver and Mags    



Thanks for the Orange cyber patrol feedback girls, hopefully it'll just right itself then, soooo annoying!


xx


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Oh she raps - why?


Thanks hun - dh has named this embie Percy    but I've whispered to my belly, it's ok we'll change your name


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, 

Watched x-factor and Matt was amazing him....he is awesome

I have an orange phone too and occasionally get the orange blocking message, I found that disconnecting from the internet and turning phine on and off seems to get rid of it. I did ring orange to complain and they are trying to fix it but that was a week ago!!!

Fi        if the clinic froze you other embryo using vitrification then there is a increased chance that it would survive the thawing process. 

I went to the fertility road show and it was really worthwhile. Below is a 'match report.' I hope it makes sense and you all find it useful. The speaker from Create was amazing, she is advocating the use of natural ivf or mild ivf and the preganancy rates are pretty much the same as if you were to have a high dose stims cycle. Very passionate speaker and talked a lot of sense. I produced 3 eggs on my last cycle on 450iu of menopur so I am starting to think why bother doing that again if I can get 1-2 good quality eggs from a natural or mild ivf cycle. Something to think about

Fertility show 2010 report

New techniques

Blastocyst transfer 

IVM - immature eggs are collected and cultured to mature them. They are fertilised and resulting embryos transferred. 

Metalobomics - the media the embryos are cultured in is analysed for metabolic by-products (amino acids), the metabolic profile can then be used to grade the embryos. Randomised trial being conducted in Scandinavia - could increase pregnancy rate by 5-10% 

New techniques for diagnosing chromosomal abnormalities - could be done by analysing the characteristics of the culture media

IMSI - Intracytoplasmic morphological selected sperm injection, 6000 x magnification light microscope. Can detect subtle structural features and increases chances of selecting those sperm with morphologically normal nuclei. Therefore increasing preganancy rates and lowering miscarriage rates. Has been used in Israel and other parts of Europe

Vitrification freezing of eggs now possible - no significant difference between fresh and frozen eggs. No evidence of increased pregnancy rates. 

Natural IVF and IVM (Create) - The first IVF baby came about from a natural cycle, no stims drugs involved. 
Why stimulate women whose reason for IVF is male factor or a tubal issue? 
Natural IVF or low dose IVF is cheaper than stimulated IVF
Increased quality of eggs as naturally selected egg harvested. 
No age limit and importantly no hormone limits 
No data on long term effects of drugs a womens health, also drugs can affect quality of the lining of the womb
Stats - 90% of patients got 1 egg
www.ismaar.org for more info on mild or non stim ivf
CREATE - offer IVM with mild stimulated ivf, collect immature eggs with mature eggs. Immature eggs are cultured and fertilised, if not ready then frozen for a FET. 

Reproductive Immunology Centre - (www.RI-Centre.co.uk) does a lot of the chicago tests and can turn a NK assay within 48 hours. They told me Dr G is considering using them, also if you can test with them directly but you need a referral from a doctor. If you have a sympathetic GP&#8230;&#8230; 

Pros and cons of Immunes therapy - 
Unfortunatley missed the first 5 mins of the talk from the **** guy, but he was not advocating the use of corticosteroids stating that the use of them lead to increased chance if pre-eclampsia and pre-term delivery. He also said that the 'one size fits all' fits all approach of many UK clinics was appalling and the reason why clinics like ARGH were so successful was down to their attention to detail and individually tailoring treatment to each patient. 
Mr Tarranissi presented data looking at the use of Humira, Humira+IVIG vs corticosteroids on pregnancy rates. He showed that Humira and IVG did improve pregnancy rates. He also presented lots of literature references to other studies - its probably worth checking out his website.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,


I just wanted to post from Driver to say please can I thank you all from the bottom of her heart for all the texts and loving messages. If she hasn't replied as yet it's because she said she keeps breaking down in tears at all the lovely messages....I'm heartbroken for her and hubby      


Fi- Hi love, great news on your ikkle one   


Nix- keeping resting babes   


Z- Ta for the post hun    


Well ladies, I THINK we've made a decision on when  to go back to Cyprus. I'm thinking D/reg on Jan AF and travel Feb.
Was thinking of d/****** on December AF but I felt so s hite last time on d/reg that I want to enjoy Christmas and my time off with J ...rather than wanting to murder him      


Can I ask ladies your opinion on the pill? I took it last time ( HATED IT!!) but I'm pretty regular anyway so am I better off just taking Buserelin and letting Feb AF arrive roughy when it should?   


I went to a lovely garden centre today called Webbs of Wychbold and they had all the Christmas things out, bought a couple of tree decos to get in the spirit   


We got outside and there was a Greyhound Rescue / rehoming stall and OMG I fell head over heels with 2 retired greyhounds who needed homes.... I ended up in bloody tears on the way home. Too flippin soft I know and NO, I didn't get one     


love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

Zahida
Thks so much for the info, really helpful x


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Driver -      Take your time, we're here when you need us and feel strong enought to come on   

IzziLu -      How you doing? 

Beachy & Mags - Thanks so much girls for two very lovely afternoons. It was so lovely to get proper cuddles rather than virtual ones   

Zahida - You beauty, thanks so much for posting the highlights of the Roadshow, mad timing aswell as Mags and I were only discussing the merits of natural IVF this afternoon, so fab timing. Glad you got lots out of it    How you doing anyway my lovely??

Laura -    my lovely little friend. I sincerely hope you've been ruined      

Jo - Fab numbers kiddo, bet your ecstatic   

Fi -        

Nix - How goes it today after lots of TLC from hubby and feet firmly up    

Lou   

LM - Do you need us to bring pillows/duvets etc...I am so excited!! Me and Beachy went looking for your dress to have a gander yesterday but they didn't have it yet up here, you're just so cutting edge fashion darling   

Shortie - Are we on countdown then....how many sleeps till the off now??   

Zuri - how we doing in your swanky hospital?? Hope you're behaving    Gutted for you that there's no X Factor...what's a gal to do?

AFM - I have turned back into half woman/half sofa again now and my jammies are back on again    Had a lovely weekend of catching up and I am now trying to chill for the next 5 days in the run up to the next scan where we are praying that we'll see a heartbeat   

Hey to the rest of the gang AnnaOC, Anna SB, Fishy, Nicki W, Mirra, GB, Calypso, RC, Leola, Spuds, Elinor, Almond, Steph


----------



## calypso-sky

hey zahida thank you soo much for the post. i did not even know apart from dr g that there was a proper immunes centre here in the uk  .... thanks again chick   

hey LM i too hated the pill and it messed up my af .  microgynon the beast she was terrible spots and yucky naseau     ...

start jan as xmas will be disrupted and bless you for wanting to get em doglets ahhhhh you lil softie       


say hi to driver for me please i know its not easy on her at the moment              

evening shorts and the gang
, just had a baby aspirin cuz i could      and watching it melt in my glass ooh im soo bored. 
newcastle beat arsenal so that should make my life easier tonight hee haaa


----------



## Little Me

Sarah hi love - I have duvets and pillows and lovely cotton bed linen , got plenty of towels so just bring yourselves and your clobber  
That dress may be an online item 
Glad you're chillin 


Hi Cal xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Mag - create have an open day on the 20th November, it includes a 5 min consultation with Geeta Nahru (i think i have spelt her surname right) and best of all it is free!!!!!

Swinny -    , DH and bubbas (is there more than 1?) I am ok just had my second shot of Humira so lets hope it does what it supposed to do.....

Jo - I missed the post about your HCG levels but so happy for you it is good news hun

Louise - how are u?

LM - woop woop you are on your way, January will be here before u know it

Quick question - how long after a hysto can I cycle? for example if Dr Eskander removed scarring etc would i be able to cycle at the end of jan? planning on having hysto after next AF ~ 23rd November


----------



## fluffy jumper

i am so sad for A-M.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Still trying to decide here whether to bite the bullet and book hotel and flight before lining scan   


Zahida i think its next af after hysto but cannot be certain   


Swinny          for the scan darling      


LM        at you with the greyhounds 


Cant remember when im supposed to start baby aspirin and steroids      any ideas anyone


----------



## Swinny

Well 3am start for me this morning   lay there until 4ish but had to get up then as couldn't just lie there anymore. Think it's the Steroids giving me mild imsomnia   

Zahida - I had my surgical hysto in May and was told that I should give it at least 2/3 months inbetween tx   
Just one litlle being onboard with me hun, or that's what the first scan showed anyhow!

Shortie - I had to start my Prednisolone on Day 6 of stimms, so maybe about a week before proposed transfer with an FET??


----------



## Miranda7

Morning Swinny!

Oo, how I hate being awake at 3am.


----------



## Swinny

Morning Mirra    I am already starting to flag and could now close my eyes again, typical as I've got to be up in half an hour    How's little Boblet?


----------



## Ginger Baby

Morning all

I am off work today.  Took the day off to ring docs for my HCG results cos did not want the hassel of ringing at work.  Trying to find a quiet desk with no one around or rining on my mobile in the toilets.  But more of the results later.

Zahida Thanks again for the post.  Loads of info.  You are a little Star
LM you big softie wanting another doggie.  Can you send my love to Driver and let her know I am thinking of her.
Swinny, Jo, Nix Hope you are taking it easy and your babies are snuggling in nicely.
Hiya to Calypso, Shortie, Anna, Mags, Heaps, Beachey, Miranda, Tracey and anyone I have missed.
Also anyone heard any more form Zuri

AFM Got my HCG results.  They have gone up, not doubled but have gone up.  Also realised the other day I had caculated the DPO wrong.  So here are my full 3 days results as follows :-

Mon, time  9.20    17 DPO    146
Wed, time 10.30    19 DPO    286
Friday time 10.20  21 DPO    482

They are not going to do any more bloods now.  They said there is still hope cos they are going up. They have booked me in for a scan on 18 Nov to see if they can see anything.  So me and DH are going to try and be cautiously optimistic.

Thanks again for all your support
Ps sorry if this post it littered with typos and spelling errors.  Spell check won't work.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Jo Macmillan

GB - those bloods look fine to me!  I found a site with average HCG results for successful singleton pregnancies to compare my results. 20 dpo 500 was average, with the lowest being something like 100. (remember, these were SUCCESSFUL pregnancies!) Your results are very similar to mine and I'm ecstatic with mine! Remember they double every 48 - 72 hours. I understand why you are so anxious after last time though hun.        Morning all.  Jo x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Good results GB      


Swinny insomnia by any chance hunny         Poor darling      


Im having trouble getting off to sleep at the mo    mix of fear excitement and trying to plan things i think    Was about 2 oclock by the time i got to sleep    I think im gonna book flights and hotel and just hope everything works out, i booked them last time so dont see why this time shouldnt be any different     


What a crap day    have cleaned the lounge as best i can but cos of atrocious weather builders are gonna start on downstairs toilet so i have carrying all the xmas decorations upstairs and putting in back bedroom (after i cleared that out)      LV and Spuds i hope you realise said xmas decs will still be in there when you are here      


Im going to go and get family/friend xmas cards and my secret santa in a bit then back to start on the ironing. Hopefully i will be able to change curtains in back bedroom as well cos the ones that are up are circa 1960


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya

Jo Thanks for the reassurance.  I never had HGP done last time.  I can see why too cos it only stresses me out.  I am a born worrier.  But as DH says worrying will not help matters !!

Shortie I know the feeling.  I wish the sleep fairy would pay me a visit.  Get the flights booked cos you can always cancel them and it might stop you fretting from one worrier to another     .  Where you having treatment again ?  Is it Turkey or Create I forget.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Mornin all 

Shorts -I reckon yeah, why not book flights /hotel hun... it's gonna be ok   

Mornin Jo n GB    

what a f'in s hitty day eh


----------



## Lilly7

Morning everyone.  

GB, glad that your numbers are increasing. X

Shorts, hav you tried Valarian? It's a herb you can get as a tincture which helps me if I'm struggling to get off. X

Sitting at the lister, just had scan now waiting to see Jaya. Even though I should be well prepared after 2 years of this sh*t, it still brings me to tears every time I hear a Sonographer remark (with barely concealed surprise) on my only 2 or 3 Antrals . 

Better go am being called. X


----------



## Little Me

bless you Leola


----------



## shortie66

Leola         hope everything goes ok sweets      


GB going to reprofit czech


Morning LM    yep what a right sh 1tty day     think im coming down with a cold as well    what an absolute p1 sser    


Gotta work all through this week yep saturday and sunday as well    Our biggest customer has a stocktake twice a year and we supply all the sarnies. Ridiculously early starts as first order goes out for 8am    ah well 600 squid in the bank for it so i aint really complaining


----------



## calypso-sky

help

my af came on the 23rd of october lasted 3 days and went away/// sore (.) (.) and bloated since.... done hpt neg last week booked to see my doc today.. then last night sorry tmi the witch showed up again this time full blown went to walk in centre and she told me to go away as " this is a walk in centre for illness not  periods and the little nurse beside was telling her to calm down and here me out but she was having none of it. 
so i left gonna see doc at 12.30 today for some random tests she has prescribed so feeling bloated and sore now all of a sudden well fed up any ideas pleaseeeeeee


sorry to moan no other rat bag would help ie nhs


----------



## popsi

Morning all.. xx

Mondays come round so quickly .. who steals the weekends i want to know !!

Shorts I am with LM on this you should BOOK !! NOTHING is gonna go wrong honey xx (what better way to spend your £600   )

GB... All sounds good to me, i am not experienced in these things but these other ladies are xx

Leola...good luck honey xx

LM, Swinny, Beachy, Calypso, Mir, Mags, Malini, AnneofC, Heaps, and EVERYONE of you wonderful ladies sending you the biggest hugs ever xx

All ok here... I am now officially working again but on Annual Leave for 6 weeks... so off shopping to cheer myself up LOL ! after all i am now getting paid again LOL xx

Cold here but dry and sunny so will send some sunshine to those who need it xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Cal Sorry you are in pain my darling     .  Are you still bleeding today or as it stopped.  Also did AF show up on time.

I would do another HPT just in case.  Cos with my first test did not show positive till I was 10 days late.

Can't belive the drop in centre were so horrible.  I would put in a complaint.

Good luck for later.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me

Cal love, some people need a good       how bad of that centre, defo complain and meanwhile just over an hour to go till GP   

happyu shoppign Pops


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - get those flights booked, it'll be one less thing to stress about.  they can always be changed if neccessary

GB - those numbers look good,     for the scan

Swinny -     hope you can have a little power nap to make up for your sleepless night.  

Leola - good luck with the scan,   

Morning Mir  

LM - pls slet Driver know I am thinking of her


----------



## Little Me

Ladies18 sleeps to go till PARTY TIME !!!!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all   

I'm back and reading and just wanted to say once again thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all the love and support we have received over the last few days, it really has been overwhelming (though did nearly get me in the divorce court after my phone went off about 40 times in the space of 30 minutes  ), I am so sorry I have not replied to you all individually but please know that I cherish every single note that was sent.

Love to all, and I will be back to my old self and posting soon I promise.

ps. went mountain biking on Saturday (seemed like a good idea at the time but as we both had raging hangovers maybe not   ) and managed to unceremoniously fall off DH's new very expensive Mountain bike (it was a perfect slow motion You Tube moment) so now have a VERY scabby knee (no dress for me on the 26th   ) DH was more worried about the bike and left me on the floor while he carefully picked it up and propped it against a nearby tree


----------



## Little Me

Oh AM, bless you AND your knee scab    .
I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased you're coming on 26th    and have been thinking and shed a little    for you over the weekend


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh your welcome Driver.  You had so many message cos we all love and care for you so much.

Sorry about your knee but its good you are getting out and about.

Take Care

Ginger


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - lovely to see you back    You dh sound just like mine. He too has a very expensive mountain bike and another slightly less expensive one! Been trying to tell him to stop going out on it as its not good for sperm frag, but will he listen?   
Hope your knee is ok   

Shorts - I would book as long as everything was refundable. I take aspirin (75mg) through out my cycle, and the pred on day 5 on a ivf cycle o when ttc naturally. In your shoes I would take it from 10 days before fet to give the steroids a chance to kick in. NB to take them with nreakey to avoid insomnia
I am considering decorating early too! 

LM to you see xfactor last night? God know why the kept her in, the public clearly don't like her   

Leola      hope it goes ok 

Nix - how are you doing? Hope the bleeding has stopped   

Zahida - thanks for the info. Not decided when we are off to Serum yet but it will be next year. Have to work it around some big release dates DH has at work. Will either be April or August. We are leaning towards August as dh wants us to go to Thailand or thereabouts for two weeks and spring would be a better time. And age is not an issue as it will be de. Only thing is I want a baby know and don't know if I can wait that long   

Pops - I hope you treat yourself to something nice!

GB - most of us would love those numbers so do try to relax and enjoy it. Its difficult I know, but chances are you will not have a 2nd mc. Most women don't, ladies like me are in the minority (fortunately) 

Love to everyone, got to get on a conference call 
Anna x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh thanks Anna.  Miscarriage is so hard.  I still think about my first baby every day.  You are one strong lady having to deal with more than one M/C.  Nobody should have to deal with M/c at all.  Its just too painful.

I have got myself in a state again.  Cos first HCg was 146 and then second was 286 so that was up 95% but 3rd one of 482 is only up 68% (of 286) so worrying now that means they are decreasing.  I am driving myself mad.  I just     that this one is going to stick around.

Thanks again for your support.

Ginger (Liz)


----------



## shortie66

AM lovely to see you sweetheart, hope the scabby knees heals in time for the party        


LM omg thats come round sooooo quick      Im gonna go look for something new to wear tomorrow     


Anna thanks for the info hun, i will start on the steroids at end of the week    I mean obviously im not self medicating or anything here    but should i do 20mg or 25mg        and should i start the aspirin at the same time as steroids    


Zahida i have emailed reprofit for advice but think im just gonna book em and hope and    it all goes to plan


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- merry hill by any chance?   
ps- if I'm wearing a hat when you come over for a curry it means my new hair colour has been well n truly ffffd up     - I'm having it done at 10 that morning


----------



## shortie66

LM of course Merry Hill   they have loads of shortarse petite clothes down there     Im sure hair will be fine hunny, is it red ur having put in?


----------



## Han72

Hi all
Just a quickie to say

Z - what a wicked recap, nice one hon!

Swins  glad alls well thus far

Cal - can I BOX her?! Please? My GAHD what a stinkin' beeeyatch!  to you hon, hope you can get to the bottom of what's going on in there 

Drives  and your poor knee   your dh sounds like mine, sympathy and compassion not exactly his strong points but I spose he does his best...

Gawd sorry can't remember anyfink else I was sposed to be saying but the good news is my bloods were ok today so I guess bubs is hanging in there even after the scare on Thurs... TFFT!

Love to all and thanks for your lovely msgs of support!
Xxx


----------



## Little Me

yay Nix          

Shorts - having it sort of chocolate brown with some lighter golden bits in     I've nerver really had much done so it will be a change!

Right ladies off to counselling now- last session next Monday   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts -definately 25 mg. Certain ladies on Mr G's thread have uped the dose to 40mg for a couple of days around transfer and gone on to get bfps. I am not advocating self medication either    BUT wish I had done that.  I imagine Dr G will put me on 40mg    from a bfp anyway given my last mc.
I take aspirin in the morning too just so I don't forget it. 
Turmeric is supposed to be good for calming immunes down as are fish oils. I get my turmeric capsules from holland & baratt, they have buy one get one half price so need to get down there and stock up. Vitamin B complex might be a good one to add to the mix too.
I was very lax with my supplements after last mc, but have started being good again, amazed I don't rattle I take so many   

Nix - great news! When's your next scan?

Cal - sorry I missed you. I find Feminax ultra really helps bad af pain. But you should probably get some nfamic acid (sp?) from your GP. Definately complain about the centre   

GB - not at all, I am no braver than anyone else on here. There are ladies on here who women have lost children, husbands, parents or had a ridiculous number of cycles with no bfps, or cannot have anymore tx. I am humbled to count many as friends.  If I never have a baby at least I have been pregnant, there are ladies who have never get seen 2 lines on a test. You never know what you are capable of dealing with until it is thrown at you. 

LM - what colour is your hair then?

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna im on the Eskimo fish oil 5ml twice a day    (when i remember to take it  ) plus 1000mg vit c twice a day, 1000mg vit d twice a day, and 1000mg vit b complex twice a day. No wonder i rattle when i walk     


Nix great news about the bloods sweetheart, hope ur taking it easy       


LM ooooo sounds lovely, good luck with the counselling hunny


----------



## Ginger Baby

Sobroody wish I was as good with words as you are.  You are right of course.  I feel privileged to be talking to you all on here.

Ginger baby


----------



## shortie66

Bloody hell im freeezzzzziiiiiiinnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg       Already go a jumper on and just put a huuugggeeee woolly cardy over the top, OMG im turning into my mother.  I'll be in a twinset and polyester trousers before i know it


----------



## AoC

Driver, you're in my thoughts all the time.  Lovely to 'see' you again.  And your track record of injuries around tx is awful!  Stop doing dangerous things!  *g*  More hugs.

I love you for crying for the greyhounds, LM.  

Really interesting post, Zahida, thank you!

Love the half woman half sofa, approach, Swins!

Looking good, GB!!!

Leola, I hate that tone of detached surprise...  Many hugs.

Calypso, please make a complaint about that walk-in centre.  Please.  That's just awful and no member of the nhs should be allowed to get away with it.  Many hugs for you, sweets.

OMG, LM, I was so happy to see that 18 sleeps to go banner!!!

Stop getting worked up, Nix!  *g*  Hooray for good bloods!!!  

Those were beautiful words, Anna.  I think we're all in great company, although I wish it were for another reason.

LOL Shortie!  I'm already turning into my Dad - obsessive control of the thermostat and recommending putting another jumper on.... when you're already wearing two over thermals.... gggggg

I think my outfit is fine for dinner, but not quite right for a night out after.  *eyeroll*  I'll have to stick with it, though, and will try and supress clothing-related-angst!  I'm all packed anyway - bag for Madeira, bag for a few days at Mums and bag for Brum.  I think I'm setting a new record - I leave on Saturday....


----------



## Little Me

Erm shorts- what's wrong with a twinset and polyester? 
I'm wearing mine to our Do    

Anna hunny   
Not had hair done yet love- 20th nov.. Im a bore with my boring black hair so can't imagine it  being lighter!

Aoc you crack me up - can't wait to meet u and your Frock  

Back from docs and it is freeeeezzzzing yes shorts I have my miss naughty socks on


----------



## shortie66

Aofc i shouldnt worry about "after" we will be far toooooo p1 ssed to care what we are wearing by then     


LM nowt wrong with a twinset im just not a twinset type of girl........yet


----------



## AoC

This is a very good point, Shortie!  And, for me, too ****** to care probably means a glass of wine!  Ha!  I shall no longer care!  gmao...

LM, I think your hair's going to look gorgeous - with your colouring it'll be fantastic.


----------



## AoC

Oh no!  Just realised A/F is due then, so may not be able to drink.

OTOH, if that's the case, I will be too drugged to care instead, hooray!


----------



## shortie66

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Oh no! Just realised A/F is due then, so may not be able to drink.
> 
> OTOH, if that's the case, I will be too drugged to care instead, hooray!


          NOT DRINK


----------



## shortie66

What is going on with these bloody posts of mine        I blame the drugs obviously    


Haharrrrrr fixed it


----------



## T0PCAT

Anna - what lovely lady you are, your words were so moving.     

Shorts - nothing wrong with a twinset, it's all about the layering dahling

Can't believe its only 18 days till the party, so excited   

Cal - what a nasty lady you had to deal with, try and get mefanamic acid from GP.  I used to take it for really bad period pain

Driver hun - glad to have you back but ouch for those knees     

AFM have spoken to Dr G's secretary about hysteroscopy and trying to arrange it for after next AF and before my holiday.  I have also emailed Penny about possibly cycling with her, just waiting to hear back.  Had some sad news about a very good friend who cycled at the Lister, she only got 1 embie from 19  eggs and sadly tested -ve at the weekend.  I am gutted for her as after m/c last year she found out her tubes were blocked and IVF is the only option for her now.  I thought I had it bad.....


----------



## Jumanji

Sorry - have been away but wanted to say so sorry Driver.  Really gutted for you.  It is so unfair.


----------



## shortie66

Zahida     funny you should say that hunny, i ordered a layered top online from asda, jersey underlay, chiffon overlay, very sparkly and it looked lovely, it came today and its awful        The chiffon overlay is only on the front of the top and it ties at the back, it feels like im wearing an apron       Its going back   


Sorry to hear about your friend hunny, the sadness is sometimes too much.    Hope you hear back from Penny soon


----------



## H&amp;P

ooooh just remembered, think it was Jo who was wondering whether she should post levels after my news, OMG hun, post away, you, Nix and Swinny et all give me hope that maybe there is a ***** of light at the end of this long dark tunnel   , I can't see it today but I know it is there for some of us   

Cal - hope Dr has sorted you out, do you want me to go and see that nurse for you   

GB -     , hun I know it's hard but worrying is not going to cahnge anything so please don't drive your self insane   

Shortstuff - got everything crossed for you, hope you can get flights etc sorted soon     

LM - thank you again for posting for me   

SB - thanks for all your help hun, means the world, ooh and I need to let you know whether I'm staying over don't I, will get back to you this week   

AOC - yes it was quite nice not to do a 2WW on crutches   

Someone might have to look after me if I am drinking at the Xmas bash as I downed 3/4 bottle of white wine in about 30 minutes on Friday (before I ate) and was absolutely sozzled and then asleep on the sofa by 8pm and awake with a hangover by 9pm     I have turned into such a lightweight, best get practising. ooh and i better sort out my Secret santa gift as well   

Can't remember if there was someone that was hotelling it and needed a room buddy as will do that if it will save someone some money, drop me a PM as my head is a bit up my  at the moment   

on a totally different subject:-

Do you know that Friday is the first time I have ever seen my DH cry   , makes me fill back up just thinking about it


----------



## T0PCAT

shorts that top sounds truly disgusting


----------



## shortie66

AM         for you and DH sweetheart.  We will all look after you dont you worry, all for one and one for all, we are the pr musketeers        


The only time i have seen Scott cry was when we had to have our lovely Sandy mutt put to sleep    I called the vet out as no way could i take her there    Scott couldnt stay downstairs and had to disappear upstairs. He has never cried on any of our bfn's but then neither have i, its always after when it hits me, and i never let Scott see me cry either, perhaps that why my head is so screwed up   


Zahida yep it really is one of the worst


----------



## Little Me

Am hunny give hubs one of these from mr n mrs G  
And one for you of course xx
Is Zahida hotelling?  

Shorts the top sounds interesting . 

Charlie n Oscar have just had a scrap... On my lovely White clean duvet  
Charlie kicked oscars ****


----------



## shortie66

LM felt too much like being at the cafe with an apron on    took it out of wrapper and thought WTF is this    tis truly disgusting tho    


Off for a quick bath, got a friend coming round at 7pm with tickets for a clothes show on wednesday night   


P.S. name badges are here and i shall be buying crackers tomorrow for party


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - don't buy crackers I have a huge box full (bought in bulk last year from work as we sell them at work to go with our napkin range etc so got 2 boxes of 50), how many are we? Send me a text and I will check when I get home, I'm sure I've got about 50 left (we might need to shout bang when we pull them though, our house can be a bit damp   )


----------



## fishface

Bugger just lost a mammoth post - will have to do it again tomorrow - night ladies


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Its me again.  I know I am a pain in the Bum and have been doing all your heads in as well as my own about HCP levels.  I promise to be positive from now on cos I am so lucky to get this far.  No more me me me posts !!!!

Has anyone heard how Cal got on at docs.  I am going to e-mail on ** and see how she is.

Driver Thanks again for the good advice.  I only saw DH cry when they told us there was no HB.  It breaks your heart seeing your partner cry cos they act so touch.  Sending you and your DH lots of     .  And don't be too hard on yourself you are doing so well.

Shortie.  I wear bright pink fluffy socks when its cold and sometimes when its really cold DH nicks them     

Anna of Cumberland Maderia sounds lovely.

Zahidae So sorry for your friend.  Life is cruel.  Hope you hear back from Penny soon.

Hi to everyone else.  Logging off now cos DH wants on the computer.

Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - not hotelling DH works for FlyBE out of Birmingham and has room in a house in Tysely, so will stay there overnight.  

Driver - so glad you are coming after all, we will have to spoil u with drinks   

Ooh forgot to mention got tickets to see Peter Kay today in June next year, he released a few extra dates....very excited


----------



## shortie66

AM text you hun    You do realise ur spoiling my christmas fun tho        Ah well i need crackers for home anyway   


Fishy


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quick hello as been in the mad house from half seven till five, came home,cooked and just having 10 whilst DH has gone for petrol...big hugs to everyone esp AM xxx


----------



## Little Me

Z- I work on KIngs Road Tyseley   


Hi beachy   


Shorts- Let me share some of the costs hunny , I'll give you some ££££ at Chez Green


AM- I wish I had more bedrooms / beds / space - I feel awful but we've had to have the both boys too on the Friday. Sorry hunny   


J's had a letter to invite us to apply for Come Dine With Me           
As long as they don't mind chilli n mash potato followed by Ambrosia rice pudding we're in   


I'm just about to start putting some playlists together so I can copy from iPod to CD for our disco


----------



## Züri

just a note for AnnaSB. Never a truer word said and I really 100% agree with what you just wrote re all the different ladies in diff situations on here. Having many miscarriages, one miscarriage, no miscarriage but never seeing a positive result etc... its all IF and it hurts.


GB you really have to chill, you have got a lot further than many many women do on here, take heart in that. 2 natural BFP's in a short space of time is brilliant and so promising, there is more chance of it going to plan than not, keep positive and don't stress.



xx


----------



## beachgirl

LM..wow, are you going to accept?


----------



## fluffy jumper

i wish i was coming to the pr party.


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - love ambrosia rice....ooh ohh apply I don't know anyone famous


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - no worries hun, I have a lovely offer of a bed for the night, just didn't want anyone forking out for a hotel room on their own if we could split the cost.   

Tracey - I wish you were coming too, is no-one coming from down your way that you could car share with?


----------



## Ourturn

Driver sending you and Dh huge hug

Lm I was nearly on cdwm but it would have clashed with ivy tx

Sorry no more from me posting from bed on phone. Watching spooks wearing warm pjs and socks, it's cold!


----------



## Ourturn

Forgot to ask anyone know how Leola got on?


----------



## Kittycat104

Driver - glad to see you posting again.  Have been thinking of you    Look after that knee!


LM - I love Come Dine with Me - please go on it!  Plus you might win the money which would come in handy


Shortie - now you have tempted us by telling us about that luuuurvely top, you need to show it off at the party!


Zahida - sounds like you are getting your plan together for next cycle.  Have you got a lovely place booked in Marrakech?


AOC - That flood incident sounded terrible.  Impressed with your bravery!


GB - hope you are resting up now and trying to enjoy being pregnant!


Anna SB - such lovely words   


Nix - are you still chilling?


Jo - hope you are OK.


Leola - how did it go with Jaya?


Hugs to everyone else.


AFM - I'm OK - have been lying low a bit in a state of nervousness.  I feel so lucky to get this far, but just can't believe it won't be snatched away. Had quite bad cramps tonight and very worried.  Scan booked for next Tuesday.  Its going to be an anxious wait...


Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Zahida          thanks for the brilliant idea of what to get scottie for xmas. I've booked tickets to see Peter Kay at the LG Arena in brum   


Tracey i wish you were coming too, cant you ermmmmm pull a sickie or something        


Zuri          hunny, read ur other post and seen ur ** status. Enjoy the massage tomorrow i hope it relaxes you      


LM woooo hoooo Jays gonna be famous     


Louise im sorry but its already been packed up to go back       Unless i can find someone to give it to who i dont like very much


----------



## Little Me

Z- look after yourself love xx

Tracey :-(I am sad that I won't see you.... Is there NO way you might get a cunning plan? ;-) xx

Lou hugs hun xx

Nah I ain't going on cdwm - cant be dealing with any 3ds right now -I  only like my ffers


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi Louise - glad you ares till around, totally understand how nervous you are, I would be exactly the same.  Next tuesday will be here before u know it.  Stating in lovely Riad in the Medina - where all the action is, also planning a day trip to the atlas mountains

Shortie - me thinks the top cold be someones secret santa     .  I think Louise kinda fancies it....  .  Glad i could help with Scotties xmas present.

Tracey - wish you were coming too


----------



## Lilly7

Evening everyone

Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my appt   
What a difference going to a private clinic makes! 
I was really impressed with Jaya and hav decided to cycle at the Lister after crimbo (thanks for all your help and encouragement in getting there Malini and Louise)
My nhs clinic is very inflexible so it was a hugely refreshing change to meet a consultant who is more open minded.
Unfortunately I have a polyp And 2 cysts on my left ovary which needs to be sorted before tx and nk blood test and some others. Off to Gp on Thurs to see if I can get anything on the nhs . . . fingers crossed.

Arrived home from London to find nets not working so typing on iPhone which is a struggle so sorry for lack of personals.

More from me tomorrow when hopefully back online.

Love to everyone. x


----------



## fluffy jumper

what is cdwm?

Leola,  i'm gad you had a good apt at with the Lister

Louise.  I can understand how nervous you feel.


----------



## shortie66

Leola just google polyps and see if they can cause pain. If so, then obviously, you have been in pain and feeling sick blah blah blah and just thought it was a bit of IBS. It should then become a "medical" issue and should get treated on the nhs          


Zahida i could only give it someone im not keen on tho, and tbh i dont even buy pressies for the people im not keen on     Perhaps i should start hmmmmmm i know one or two 3d people who could get it     


Tracey its come dine with me


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Slept like a log last night      Went to bed before Scott and was off to sleep in a jiffy    Merry hill and christmas shopping today with my bf and another friend. Lets hope i manage to buy at least one present this time


----------



## Swinny

Morning girls

quick post to send you all a mahoosive      

Leola - Yay I loveit when a plan comes together

AM    Hey brave lady, lovely to see you back flower. I promise to look after you at the PR shindig, you can drink as much as you like flower   

LM _ Ohhh check you out on fancy "Come Dine with Me"   

Lou - I totally get the lying low, Tuesday will be here before you know it flower    In the meantime frett up and looads of cat cuddles with Mr Jinks   

GB - I know it's hard but so long as though numbers are on the up it's all good. Try and de-stress as that won't be doing you and LO any good at all. Believe in this pregnancy and take things as easy as possible. When are you back at the EPU??

Anna - Very wise words gorgeous   

Gotta go as half woman/half sofa needs to get her shiny backside into the shower and off to work....boo!!

Going out to see Jason Manford tonight so probs won't get on later.

Bye for now

Sarah xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Swinny said:


> Going out to see Jason Manford tonight so probs won't get on later.


we're off to see him on Saturday, can't wait, just hope he doesn't spend too much time talking about his new babies.

In Ireland for the day with work so just sneaking on before my meeting starts, love to all.

Leola - great news on the appointment glad you have a plan.

Anna(SB) - thank you so much for your kind bed/sofa offer but will split the cost of a hotel room with Izzy (I knew there was someone hoteling it but my brain still not working)


----------



## Little Me

Morning loves   

Leola- great news love   

AM- what hotel you staying at with Izz?    

Sarah enjoy JM...and you AM on Saturday   

love to ALL

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - think Izzy said she thought this one (Birmingham Central Broadway Plaza) was closest to the restaurant so she was going to book it, we might leave one car at the restaurant overnight though if they are OK with that so we don't have to pay to park both in the hotel car park.


----------



## Little Me

That's rather close yes love , as is Central and if you're stuck Newhall Street ain't more than a mile more
I've asked restaurant about cars and theat's fine   

17 sleeps to go ladies


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all - just wanted to say:    Louise - i have had bad tummy cramps on and off. (but no more spotting since the weekend i got the BFP.) My Gp and the EPU weren't concerned and said they're quite common around the 5-6 week mark. So I've stopped worrying about them. Although I do use them as an excuse to take to my bed as I find they ease off when I take it easy.


----------



## fishface

Ok ladies - i'm going to try again   

Boy you can talk...

Mags - thanks for the info about the guardian piece, i'll have a look    I understand your pain with your brothers situation, my three remaining best friends that don't have children are now ALL pg and i've been   , how i'm going to cope with being around them for the next 7 months i don't know    One of said friends was insensitive enough to let me know personally 8 hours after one of the others did, i didn't know what to do with myself    She also has endo and her consultant has been pressuring her for ages to start trying, he even started talking IVF as he thought she would have problems, but low and behold, she fell the first month of trying    She's now driving me mad as she's announced it already (7 weeks) and everytime she tells someone she mentions that she had started IVF (only had 1 blood test) and she can't get head around it    Plus she had a show and she's telling everyone she thought she'd had a miscarriage. Rant over ... calm ...

Purps - thanks hunny, still pretty pieved with myself, what a woos   

FC - good luck hunny   

JoM - great bloods hun, take to your bed as much as you need   

Zahida - good info hun, hope you had a good time, sorry i didn't get to see you   

LM - hey i'm in Cyprus in February with work    One of my friends has a group of friends that do cdwm between them - might be an idea to get some practice   

Nix - how were your levels hun?   

GB - its great that your levels are rising hun   

Shortie - get and book those flights hun    i think i've turned into my nan, taken to watching tv with a blanket over my knees   

Calypso - what an awful lady   

Driver - so glad you're back here hun where we can look after you    Sorry to say i had a bit of a    at your bike incident, hope your knees are ok though    The only time i see DH cry is when Chelsea wins the league   

Anna - lovely word hun, thankyou   

Tracey - i'm gutted i can't go to the PR party too   

Leola - glad your got on well at the Lister, i need to get my butt into gear and start this private malarchy, its just so daunting   

Louise - Tuesday will soon be here hun - the pains are the embies digging in aren't they   

AFM - think i'm going to email Dogus and CRM and get some details   
Just realised that i committed to modelling in a fashion show (NEXT & M&S clothes etc) at the local primary school my sister works at - WTF - ****ting myself now   
Twiggers brought in a live present last night, bless him, DH was not amused having to take it out in the rain    Then he woke me at 4.30 this morning, nothing like a wet pussy   

Phew - made it this time


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie, thanks for explaining cdwm. 

I am interviewing all day today so only have time to pop on for a second.

I am thinking of all of you waiting for your first post 6 wk scans. I remember how hard it is.

Driver, how are you holding up?

Fish.  I really like CRM.  I feel for you with all the pg annoucements, especially as they are your last 3d friends without babies


----------



## Little Me

Fishy   What the F is going on with your mate       
  and       at Twiggers

Tracey


----------



## Little Me

it's quiet today eh   

Hey ladies, do you any one you rememebr my stripper friend from ********?
We should get him to come join us on our night out


----------



## fishface

Hey LM - you better make sure you take lots of pics   

Thought you'd appreciate my fat furry friends antics - DH didn't   

Re my MATE - unfortunately she is close to having this status removed    i've been quietly interested with my 1st friends pregnancy, tried very hard with my 2nd mates pregnancy as she was on clomid and was about to go to IVF in the new year (and she has been very tactful with me), but with the 3rd i've not asked anything and whenever she emails me saying how she is 'SUFFERING' i don't reply to anything pregnancy related    she has to realise that saying these things is very insensitive and hurtful, i'm not a confrontational person but there will come a point when i will snap    My sis is planning on having a quiet word on my behalf - after all she has the other 2 to share PG symptoms with, i don't need to hear it   

Tracey - JoM said how much she liked CRM too, think i will drop them a line


----------



## Little Me

She needs a good slap love


----------



## shortie66

Little Me said:


> She needs a good slap love


or a poke in the eye    

Afternoon ladies 

Well i managed to get 2 presents and some tags this time  Have bought myself a nice top, leggings and some shoes tho     

Has been quiet on here today, where is everyone


----------



## Little Me

yay, shorts has gone new party gear


----------



## shortie66

Of course          P.S. was taking to marcus on ** yesterday was trying to get me to come to one of his "private parties"


----------



## Little Me

you going?


----------



## shortie66

nope


----------



## Little Me

Think I'd faint if I saw his parts       

I should ask him if he's free though to come to regards for a bevvy


----------



## shortie66

Ooooo yes you should     Where do you know him from hun? Sure u've already said but i cant remember


----------



## Little Me

Just from work years and years ago hun
I'm gonna ask if he's free.....


----------



## fishface

ooooooo LM - just had to go and look at 'Marcus', i was intrigued   

Yummy


----------



## Little Me




----------



## shortie66

Changing ur mind about coming now fishy       


LM hmmmm so how well did you get to "know" marcus


----------



## Little Me

nowt like that love just mates


----------



## shortie66

LM ahhh never mind hun     tbh it looks like u would have to fight marcus to get to the bathroom and the mirror before him


----------



## Little Me

Whats this ladies night then?
I've never seen a stripper before


----------



## fishface

Shortie - really wanted to come hun, but have these blasted tickets for AHA concert and i'm taking a friend


----------



## LV.

Wooo hoooo, yes! Let's get Marcus along if we can! That will certainly bring a smile to everyones face

I can't believe you've been Christmas shopping Shorts, super organised.

Fish - sounds like you're being very patient, what a saint!

xx


----------



## shortie66

LM told me it was a private party in Kings Norton somewhere and he had some tickets for his friends, cant remember the exact date but it was a sunday night. I've seen rebel red a couple of times in my younger days    


Fishy poo and double poo    


Im gonna run me a nice hot bath i think with loads and loads of bubbles, merry hill has done my knees in 2day. Ooooo and dont faint ladies but i may be wearing heels        Not mega high ones, but heels none the less     


LV yes but i still got loads more to get yet


----------



## T0PCAT

just checking in - mad day at work.  DH is cooking dinner the we are watching 'The Event' its new tv show on Channel 4 and akin to Lost


----------



## Kittycat104

LM - I am off to look at your ** friends in a minute   


Fishy - I really feel for you with the friends issue.  I found it so so hard this year when my last close non-pregnant friend announced her pregnancy,  I felt so lonely, and that I was drifting apart from my friends.  But I was lucky enough that my friends have been very tactful about announcing their news.  Yours needs a good poke with a sharp stick   


Swinny - Mr J is fast asleep next to me!  Hope you enjoyed the show.  


Driver -   


Leola - I am so glad you liked the Lister and Jaya.  She is fab, isn;t she?  What are your next steps?


Driver -   


Tracey - I will be driving up from London (I think) for the PR party - any way we can sort lifts so you can come?


Jo - thank you!   


AFM - Thanks for all your reassurances.  This IF business is just one nervous wait, followed by another.  Only 7 sleeps til scan.  Plus I am off work next week so really looking forward to a week of relaxation.


Louise xx


----------



## AoC

LOL @ Marcus chat.  I'm going to be quiet these next few days, I think - sudden overwhelming of pre-holiday stuff!

Don't laugh, but I forgot I needed to 'dress' the garlands for our winter morris dances, which means winding 24 metres of tinsel around half a dozen garlands.... off to play with tinsel....


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida - The Event is brilliant! 

LM - how do I find Marcus via your ** link? I wanna look! 

Anna   

Evening all


----------



## Ourturn

Fishy your 'friend' needs shortie's  poke in the eye!     

Louise      for the scan


----------



## shortie66

Im bored, f all on tele apart from footy again     


Anna name is marcus brett just look at lm's or mine friends lists


----------



## Little Me

I've come down with a surprise evil cold from hell
Feel rubbish  

Evening Anna Lou z and aoc and Tracey 
Xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Oiiiii LM dont forget me


----------



## Ourturn

LM - wrap up warm and drink lots of fluid   

Shortie, LM - Just checked out his pic, blimey


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - hope u feel better soon, have a hot toddy.......they at least knock you out so u can get a decent nights kip   

Ania - watched fridays Event....was so good can't wait for the next one

Louise - 7 more sleeps will fly by... be good to see u on the 26th

Leola - I am so glad you are feeling better after your appt at the Lister

Shortie - checked out your mate on **, hubba hubba


----------



## Little Me

Shorts oh sorry hunny I'm not with xxxxx

Off to bed night all xxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all - its fffffreeeezing today


----------



## shortie66

Z sure is hunny had to de-ice the car. xxx
LM hope ur feeling better petal xxx
Morning everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

just calling in to say morning...feeling poop at the moment but want you to know i am thinking about you all xx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all   

everyone ok?

what's up Pops?   

Morning Shorts    & Z   

feel out of it and rubbishy but defo better now than for the party


----------



## shortie66

LM get the paracetomol down ya hunny xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LM & Popsi -  get those drugs down you and wrap up warm.

anyone not dashing home fancy this the day after the curry, seeing as we are already in Brum 

http://www.bbcgoodfoodshow.com/home?gclid=CNPKxfuKlqUCFc0_4wodbwhBPA


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver - ordinarily I would but heading off on holiday on Staurday after party


----------



## AoC

oooh, it's a lovely idea, Driver, but I'm not sure the budget will stretch.    How are you doing?  Hugs for you.

*waving*


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Just popping on to give Driver      and to say I've been thinking of you.


Sounds like your night out will be a real laugh. I just hope Brum is ready for you!


Fi xxx


----------



## Little Me

AM- I'm going Christmas shopping with J and the boys I think on the Saturday.......but if I have a hangover I ain't shifting my **** from the sofa


----------



## Lilly7

Afternoon Everyone   

The internet at home is still Kaput so I'm sitting in Starbucks having a Mint and Tarragon tea as I write   
Writing on the iPhone is so laborious I can't face doing it again.

Shorts, thanks for the tip   
I'll present my doc with a host of severe (well researched  ) Polyp symptoms when I see him tomorrow. 

Driver, How are you lovely?      I'm so glad your coming to the do after all   

Fish,      Hugs for having to deal with all those pg friends. It's so hard especially if they are completely insensitive. x

Louise, How are you bearing up? I can imagine that once you finally get pg it's just the start of a whole new batch of worries. I hope the week flies by to your scan. x

AOC, How did the garland dressing go? Is the mission complete now? x

Pops, I hope you feel better soon. x

Hi and Love to everyone else.

AFM, my initial enthusiasm after my appt with Jaya has waned a little since I discovered the cost of having a  Saline Sonogram followed by a Hysteroscopic Polypectomy privately! This on top of all the other costs would mean that a try at the Lister would probably be my last shot at tx. 
While I have no doubt that I would get much better monitoring at the Lister, the protocol Jaya has suggested doesn't seem so different from my NHS clinic other than that I would take Clomid as well as Puregon. A cycle at my NHS clinic is literally a 3rd of the price of the Lister . . (Donor sperm at the Lister is £1500, at my clinic it's £300 . . . a private cycle of IVF including Stimms at NHS clinic is £2800 Regardless of your dose!!!!)
It's so hard to know what to do for the best


----------



## Little Me

Leola- I was looking at a hydro / saline sonogram privately (not going to now as had a scan on NHS) anyway, not sure what you were quoted for this but I was quoted £380.00....let me know if you want details
xx


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks LM    
Details would be great. Lister quoted £550+ for the Saline and the Hysteroscopic Polypectomy was about £2600.


----------



## H&amp;P

Leola7 said:


> . a private cycle of IVF including Stimms at NHS clinic is £2800 Regardless of your dose


wowsers thats amazingly cheap, at my NHS hospital the cost of treatment is about the same as that (£3k) but you have to pay for all the drugs you need on top, I don't know of any other clinic (not that I know the details of many, just what i have heard others say) in the UK that includes all the meds in with the one price.

It's very quiet on here today.

So who's first with the scans, is it Swinny on Friday? I think someone else is Friday as well, but can't think who......

Fingers crossed - thanks hun,    for your 2WW


----------



## Lilly7

LM, was it a Saline scan you managed to get on NHS?

Driver, It's amazing hey. http://www.jessopfertility.org.uk/costs.html
I keep re reading the cost page to see if I missed something. x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,

Just a quickie to give Driver a big   , and to say I'm thinking of you.

Hi LM and Leola -   Leola - somehting else to think about, is that the embryologists at the Lister are top notch, and have a great reputation. They play a huge role in getting you pg, so that needs to be considered too. I loved The Lister and Jaya and the NHS just aren't comparable in my humble opinion. Good luck hun. 

I have my next scan tomorrow, eeck.

jo x


----------



## Little Me

Leola- no hun, it was just a pelvic, womb and ovary scan but quite through.
I'll PM you now

hi Jo x


----------



## T0PCAT

Leola - I was quoted ~ £350 for a saline hysto at the FGA (Dr Gorgys clinic) and for hsyto under GA it was going to be around 2K.  Have u thought about treatment abroad, there are some excellent one such as Jinny, Serum and Reprofit.  My cycle at Jinny cost £2K including stims.....

i remember Penny at Serum quoting 1500 euro for a reparative Hysto but you would need to go to Athens


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Leola hysto at reprofit was only 350 euros hunny       


LM hi sweetie how many sleeps is it now, i've gone completely lala      


Jo good luck for scan sweetheart      


Trying to book flights and hotels etc now


----------



## Little Me

Shorts......

16 sleeps to go till we


----------



## elinor

Afternoon all

Leola - Don't know what to advise on costs, hunny, but definitely see if there is ANYTHING you can get through GP/ NHS preparatory to treatment (polypectomy/ hsyterothingummy meds...) Your NHS clinic was giving you a much better deal than mine - I got IVF for £4000, inc basic drugs, but extra (and guess who alwasy needed extra?) had to be paid separately. They stopped treating me after 3 goes, as they don't have enough donor sperm to 'waste it on someone whose chances were low'. At the private clinic I went to, their embryologist (and team) was lovely (had trained and done 5 years in London at AGRC), but sperm cost £175 per go, with a £750 fee for a 'pregnancy slot' with that donor. The 'pregnancy slot' is because HFEA regulate how many families a donor is allowed to help (10, at the moment), so you book a 'slot' to become one of the ten families - you only pay that once, though, then it is just the price per straw of sperm. Some of these costs are way lower abroad, because they don't have the same system/ limits etc (ie a donor can be used for many more than ten families). Lister do sound expensive - but if you could get some parts on the NHS (like the saline thing and the polypectomy) could you then think about gonig there? Or one of the clinics abroad others recommend? It's such a nightmare when finances become the deal-breaker, or you feel held hostage by lack of them. Sending     .

Shorts - I've asked on the other thread, but have you booked your flights then? When can we all start getting excited? already hoping and praying this is your time!             

Little Me - I love seeing your updates on how many days to go! But I can't look up the the site for your suggested male attraction for the evening (I'm at work - I'd get sacked!). Everyone is talking about their hairdos or outfits - I'm going to be turning up in whatever I can fit into!

Jo - good luck with scan tomorrow - hope it is reassuring.

Fingers crossed - Everything crossed for your 2ww.         

Popsi - are you feeling any better? Wrap up warm and take care of yourself!

Fishy - so sorry your 3d friends are being insensitive. It is cr*p when that happens, and sometimes people really do need to have it pointed out to them. But sometimes the approach of ignoring it works too. I had a couple of 3d friends have babies about the same time - one was brilliant, and had been really supportive of me for ages, she felt isolated and alone and totally alienated from all the 'mainstream' antenatal stuff because they knew early on that baby had a disability, so when everyone else was all happiness and nursery colours they were just praying that baby would make it to delivery, and then that surgery would work. (It did, she's fine now - will always be the smallest in the class, but they're thinking of nursery now). She still found time to support me through IVF and IUI and miscarriage, and she 'got it'. The other 'friend' thought I would sympathise with the fact that she hadn't expected to get pg again so quickly after number one, and really wasn't sure at all that they were ready for another one - for some reason she thought I was the one to open her heart to about this, since 'over fertility' and 'infertility' are pretty much similar?!!   Hope some of your 3d friends are better than the one Shorties going to poke in the eye. And we are here for you, if the 3d world lets you down. Sending     .

Driver, Zahida, Anna of C, Sobroody and everyone else I have missed out - hope all is well and looking forward to seeing some of you very soon now! 

Love and best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## LV.

Leola - I had a saline done at Dr Gorgy and it was only £350 plus if you have BUPA and use Dr Eskander there you can claim if you have insurance, or like the others said going abroad is often cheaper, even with the flights. 

Driver - I would have LOVED to have gone to that but alas I've already booked and paid for my train tickets and I'm outta Brum around 11am

LM - wow, is it only 16 sleeps?! Yiipeee!!!!

Shorts - Ooooo! So exciting! When do you fly?

Jo - good luck tomorrow honey xxx

Good news (I think) about my course girls.... I've just had a bare bones email, more details to follow later, but the swing of it is there's been a couple of meetings today and British Acupuncture Council are fully behind us all graduating as we should do... I think the University of Portsmouth are yet to commit but it's fab news the BAaC are behind it as hopefully that'll mean they help with some of the cost and assist with transfers to other colleges if we need to. We've had a couple of lecturers that have been amazing and have been fighting for us when really they didn't have to give up their time. It's been quite heart warming really how everyone has pulled together. 

DH has a 3rd interview for the Moscow job on Monday, ahhhhh!!! Although last interview they said it might be in London just with lots of travel which after everything I've read about Moscow recently sits much better with me. Moscow sounds hideous to live! The most unfriendly city in the world, one of the most expensive, temperatures averaging -20 in winter and the accommodation is just laughable... it's soooo expensive and most of the apartments look like your nan decorated them! 

LadyV xxx


----------



## Little Me

LV- thats good news hun      

El- Where you staying on party night? 
are you on ********?
pm your details if you are


----------



## AoC

Love you guys.  

Garlands done!  In the car to be dropped off at the secretary's house, round the corner.  Tonight I've got a critique to complete, tomorrow night I've got an evening meeting.

AnnaSB - were you going to PM me directions?


----------



## AoC

Oooh, and Shortie, good luck with flights and accommodation!!!

Leola, good luck with costs and decision making!!!

(((Driver)))

And.... no, brain fried, there's nothing left..... 

;-)


----------



## shortie66

Elinor pm me 3d name as well hunny?       


LM glad one of us knows when it is       


LV/Elinor/LM flights are booked hotel in stanstead in booked, just gotta book voronez in brno but will book that 2moz me thinks    Fly out on sunday 21st, but driving down saturday afternoon and stopping in hotel oernight cos im a scaredy cat and wanna make sure i dont miss the flight       Come back 23rd but late flight in so doing hotel overnight stay again. Scottie bless him is driving us down/staying the night and driving back, and ditto on the return journey. Dont think he trusts me and debbie duck to not get into trouble       


The closer its getting the more scared im getting. I hope to god it works as i really dont think there will be any more goes after this FET i think im all tried out


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- You know how much I'm hoping and    for you gorgeous lady


----------



## Little Me

oooops- Yo AOC


----------



## Züri

Shorts very exciting!! when are your flights booked for? I have everything crossed and good feelings  xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Züri said:


> when are your flights booked for?


Zuri - think that baby brain is kicking in  , not long now for you 



shortie66 said:


> Fly out on sunday 21st, Come back 23rd


----------



## Züri

Sorry Driver, my brain is whirring right now, struggling to take anything in     xx


Wow Shorts so soon!!


----------



## shortie66

No probs Zuri sweetheart, you have more than enough on your plate at the moment       Yes so soon     My bf says she is gonna take a tube of superglue with us and once my embies have been transferred she is going to " squirt the superglue up the muffin and make sure they bloody well stick this time"


----------



## Züri

fantastic idea by your best friend shorts


----------



## mag108

x


----------



## Han72

mag108 said:


> BLACK WOMEN:
> Tenth Date:
> She's pregnant by someone other than you.


or with someone else's eggs   



shortie66 said:


> My bf says she is gonna take a tube of superglue with us and once my embies have been transferred she is going to " squirt the superglue up the muffin and make sure they bloody well stick this time"


  

Guess wot?! We saw a heartbeat....   
xxx


----------



## Little Me

Nix how bloody amazing   
You must both be sooooo happy
So pleased for you


----------



## Swinny

Loving it Mags   

Nix - You go girlfriend, uber, uber chuffed for you and DH. Did you cry??   

Driver - JM's set was quite a lot to do with his homelife....think you'll be ok though as he was more whining about sleep deprivation and shi*8y nappies.

LM, Popsi and all those feeling under the weather, here's some big lempsip    

Shortstuff - Lovin the super glue idea    

Jo - Good luck with your scan tomoz hun, I'll be thinking about you.

Fishy - How Bl**dy insensitive is your friend!!    Let me at, let me at her (said in the voice of scrappy doo)

Hello to everyone, I'm off to bed now as I am a football widow tonight with it being Derby night and I just want to get cosy in bed and read my book...how exciting am I


----------



## mag108

Nix: very very happy for you hun! How fab is that!




LM:   


Swins my twin:    boots went back today no more leaks for me!x


----------



## Little Me

Sarah I KNOW how exciting you are... I still have the scars from August night out!!
I'm feeling too rough for proper food so j just got me a mcD's
Then off to bed too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Nix that's wonderful and amazing and just wow. Must seem even more real now xxx


----------



## bluedanube

Hello, 

mind if I join you?  
I'm new to these boards. First posted in the over 40s, then in the secondary infertility and then I was advised to try this section to find some ladies in the know about fsh and amh levels. 


3 years ago, after 5 years ttc, 4 x IUIs  and 3 x IVFs I finally had my wonderful little boy. He's now 3 and we're dreaming of a brother or sister for him. The problem is I'm now 41 and my tests results weren't great: 

FSH:  13
AMH: 0.24 

The dr wasn't too detailed with the diagnosis, only saying that the results weren't great but weren't dire either.  Does anyone know if these results are outrageously bad or is there a glimmer of hope?  

The dr was pretty dismissive because my husband had German measels 3 months ago and although I didn't catch it my body fought the illness which re-activated the rubella virus I'd been given as a teenager.  The dr said they won't go ahead with treatment until the rubella has left my blood as it's dangerous to catch/have rubella whilst pregnant.  So I have to wait a few months and be tested again. Meanwhile, the eggs just get older  

Is there anything I can do to improve my FSH scores and will that improve my chances? 
On the over 40s page I read that BFPs for the over 40s are usually down to natural conception and not treatment. I wasn't aware of that. With these results and my age, 41, is it worth having IVF? 

Any help very much appreciated! 
Poppy.


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh nix  - it must have been amazing, so chuffed for u. 
Shortie not long to go now, make sure u take a suitcase  full of superglue


----------



## Malini

Nix, That's super amazing!! So happy for you. Snuggle in little one;you're so treasured.

Malini xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - amazing news!

Sorry no personals off to bed

x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Mags loved the joke hunny       


Nix im so so pleased for you heres a few more            to celebrate    


Swinny i was actually thinking of contacting TNT to get a trunkload of superglue sent over       


Malini hope ur ok sweetheart?      


LM hope you feel better soon darling      


Swinny enjoy ur bed and book         


Hiya annasob hope ur ok petal


----------



## AoC

Welcome Bluedanube!  I'm sorry about your delays and concerns about your results - I'm afraid I'm no expert but I'm sure one of our more knowledgeable ladies will fill you in soon.    Hugs for you.

Nixy!!!  My toes curled when I read that.    

I was in bed by 8.30 last night and didn't finish that critique I needed to!  SO tired!  Better this morning, but a 13 hr day at work today, sigh.

*waving*


----------



## H&amp;P

Poppy -    and welcome, if you have a couple of months to wait anyway before treatment I would consider trying DHEA, it might not increase your egg count but should help with the quality, if you do a search there is loads of info on the site about it. Have you had an antral follicle scan? Sometimes that can give more of an indication as to how you will respond rather than just the FSH & AMH numbers on their own.

Nix - already said but that is fab news   

Jo -      for today

Swinny -      for tomorrow

Louise - when do you have a scan (sorry I should know but I'm being a bit   )

Shortie - whoo hoo on getting the flights booked, loving the superglue idea, might try that myself   

I have bad news    don't think I am going to make it to the PR party, we really want to go out to Serum for a consult with Penny and they like you to go in the first half of your monthly cycle to do the hysteroscopy, now we could go next Thu 18th to Sun 21st but the flights are £200 more expensive than the week after    and I am struggling to justify that extra cost to James for the sake of a curry    I am worried that if I don't go this month my AF might go AWOL again and then it would be really difficult to plan when we could go again, I need to get back on the horse quickly as we wasted most of this year only fitting in 2 TX's and that clock is a ticking.

Izzy - I will still pay my half of the hotel room   
Shortie - I will get the crackers to Katherine or Swinny for them to bring down.


----------



## fluffy jumper

nix, yay, wonderful news


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...what's happened with the weather, it's so wet...


----------



## popsi

Morning and     all round xx

I agree with Beach what has happened the weather is dreadful ! dont intend leaving the house today x


----------



## AoC

Driver, I'm so sorry you won't be there, but you absolutely must do the right thing for YOU!  We'll miss you, but we'll toast your absense and send lots of good luck wishes.  

The weather is dire!


----------



## beachgirl

Morning ASB, mrs jet setter x

Pops. think it's one of those days to stay home

Driver, we need to have a coffee and a hug and chat x

Hi Tracey


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

AM- You'll be missed but in your shoes, I would do exactly the same... we all understand   

Morning Beachy & Aoc, Pops n Tracey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning LM, how are you?


----------



## Little Me

Crap Beachy, just a cold but feel really irritable and rubbish     
You ok?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Driver - great that you have a plan. But not so great that you have to miss the curry. Still, will be worth it though.   

LV - great news about your course - sounding promising. I really felt for you when you thought you might lose all your hard work.

Nix - that's just BRILLIANT news! So pleased for you.

Swinny - ooh, your next scan tomorrow? I will be   for you, but I'm sure all will be ok.

GB - just to let you know I am thinking of you.

LM and Shortie - so pleased you have plans for going back for your frosties.   Shortie - that's so soon too! I have to admit, I was getting concerned about Scottie not going with you, I was thinking, "but he has to do his bit!" Then I remembered it's a FET. Doh.   Anyway, I have everything crossed for you. I really think this will be your time.   

Mal - if you're reading, I'm thinking of you lots, hoping you can get a plan for a way forward sorted soon. Hope Big Boy is getting back to himself too.   

Gotta go, DP just phoned to say he's in the village, he's coming to pick me up for the scan. 

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## beachgirl

Lm, big hugs... I feel really sad today for what we've lost and won't have but glad that we have our wonderful friends made through this horrid journey...

Jo, good luck x x x


----------



## Little Me

Good luck Jo   

Ahhh beachy     
I'm on the flu tablets now but I've got awful poops so I think the cold capsules are giving me a dodgy tummy


----------



## beachgirl

LM..oh no.. think you need to be at homex


----------



## T0PCAT

Driver hun - of course you have to go to Athens, there will other get togethers.  I hope Penny will work her magic on you.


----------



## popsi

Beachy... i think this miserable weather makes us feel even lower honey and not being able to do much gives too much time to think ..      


LM.. hope your feeling better soon darling, its horrible feeling poorly xxx   

jo.. good luck honey cant wait to hear your news   

zahida... morning hun xx

AnneofC...Hiya hows the reading going    xx

hmmm we just had a little bit of sun peep through !!! .. should put washer on but know that will mean rain LOL !!


----------



## Little Me

15 sleeps to go


----------



## popsi

Little Me said:


> 15 sleeps to go


Awwwww I wish i could be there ladies xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hope your back gets better Pops   
I wish you could be too Pops.    
mornin Z


----------



## popsi

THanks LM... beginning to worry me a bit now    x


----------



## Little Me

what's doc said ?
Could it be sciatica?


----------



## popsi

not said a lot just pain killers... it could be sciatica had it before but not as painful as this .. see by next week now then back xx


----------



## Little Me

Ladies,

I've just texted Donkey and she's unfortunately still in hospital 7 weeks on.
She's asked me to send you all her     and     and love
She may be up for the curry but she'll see how she feels nearer the day 

"get well soon lovely Donkey"


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey,get well soon


----------



## Züri

oh no whats up with Donks? I didn't even know she was in hospital? She has my sympathies, A week is proving enough for me but 7 weeks! I hope it's not serious


Girls I posted over on the bumps thread yesterday - wasn't sure about posting over here really but I am booked in for a c section at 3.30 my time on Saturday exactly 4 weeks early. I am still unsure how I feel, I have a mixture of emotions going round my head main one being fear   


But anyway I will update on further news when I can, I am sure it will be on ** 


xxx


----------



## Little Me

Donks I believe had cycts to be removed and possibly a tube bless her.

Z- wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## AoC

Yikes, 7 weeks    Poor Donks.

Zuri, best of luck!  Soon you'll be meeting your little 'un- focus on that thought.


----------



## T0PCAT

Aw poor Donks - I have been wondering about her.  LM let her know that I am thinking of her and I hope she gets out of hospital soon.    

Zuri -     for your C-section.  I hope it all goes well and little buuba arrives safe and sound.  

Popsi - hassle your GP again, are u seeing a physio or chiropracter?


----------



## beachgirl

Zuri, wishing you all the luck in the world, you must be so excited x


----------



## popsi

oh poor donkey... give her my love 7 weeks is a long time love her xx LM thanks for the update xx

zahida..i can self refer to physio when i want.. so may do that


----------



## Han72

Hi all!

Thanks everyone!

Drives it's a no-brainer mate, totally gutting to miss the curry but.....                       

WTF is going on with Donks? I have totally lost the plot  how can she still be in hossie 7 weeks after a salpingectomy?! Whaddidimiss  Donks if you're reading hon, these are special get well soon hugs for you             

POPSIIIIIII - NOOOOOO! This is not on! Please, can you not go to your doc and insist on a referral to a specialist, surely this has been going on for too long now!

Zuri -              

FYI - Thought you might like to know that an occasional visitor to the PR board, fellow Parisian ex-pat Sarahev gave birth yesterday to a little girl, Isabella . She's WELL early, 34 weeks if I recall correctly but mama and baba doing well. Isabelle is in a neo natal unit but her weight was good at 5lb2, she's breathing on her own and apart from an infection she's fine as is Sarah. May I point out this was from a cycle which was almost cancelled, one solitary 2cell emby transferred! PR's prove em wrong yet again!!! HA!!! 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Malini

hello all,

Popsi - even sceptics re acu have been surprised when it has helped them with back pain (and I am only a cautious advocate myself) but it may be worth a whirl. Back pain is awful. I feel for you.

And Donks - I send you so much care. A hospital stay of that duration is horrendous. 

Jo and other soon to be scanned PRs - wishing for only happy outcomes and here's a little reinforcement for your nerves.

LM - Take care.

Beach - Me too today. Sometimes it is all too much to endure.

Shorts - Doing ok, not great, but ok.

Love to all of you. I dash in and out of FF atm because cannot think a lot about the past year or the future without bringing about a panic attack. That SOOOOO doesn't mean I don't care and wish you all your dreams.

Malini xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Malini    need to give you a few of these


----------



## LV.

Nix - oooo I am excited for you! Treasure very moment. So hpy for you

Driver - absolutely girl! We will miss you but it's the right thing to do

Zuri - will be thinking of you Saturday, lots of love and good wishes and looking forward to the piccies. Just lovely xx

I had no idea Donks was in hospital either, LM please send her my love

Xxx


----------



## Han72

Malliiiiinniiiiiii       and extra       for Charlie Chops!

And can't believe I forgot to say         Jo!

xxx


----------



## LV.

God I'm rubbish....

Jo -    Good luck sweetheart

Mal -


----------



## Züri

Nix did she go into natural labour at 34 weeks? glad to hear all is well with the birth at 34 weeks, makes my 36 weeks not seems so early 


Lots of luck to Jo today, cant wait to hear your news


x


----------



## H&amp;P

We're off to Serum next Thursday    , consult, blood tests, aqua scan and possible Hysteroscopy with view to a fresh DE cycle in the New Year (well basically as quick as we can, before DH changes his mind)

  So I'm still coming out to play on the 26th    

I didn't know Donkey was in hospital either, please send her my love too.   

Jo -     

Nix - fab news for your friend, I do remember her as we were cycling at around the same time once.

Mal -   , you know where I am missus, see you soon.

Beachie - coffee sounds great, maybe when I get back from Serum, W/C 22nd Nov? Drop me an email with your availability.


----------



## Little Me

YIPPEEEEEE, AM is coming out to PAAARRRRRTTTYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Little Me

and lots of luck hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - thanks hun, you just made me laugh out loud, you gals really are the best


----------



## beachgirl

Great news Driver, I'll send some dates so we can have a good catch up.


----------



## AoC

Mal, I have this almost physical need to give you a hug and talk to you in person.  Wish I could.  Here's a hug through FF anyway.  ((((Malini))))

Good luck Jo!!!

POPSI!!!  (I'm shouting so you definitely hear!)  Self-refer to a physio NOW.  They can do wonders very, very quickly.  I had a back problem earlier in the year - not severe like yours, but constant, and waking me up at night.  After a couple of treatments and a few easy stretches it was completely banished, after years of off and on trouble.  Do it now - why wait?  ((hugs))    Pain is debilitating and can make it harder to make decisions and do things that are positive to help deal with the pain.  So don't worry about whether you should, just do as you're told by your friends.  K?  (((more hugs)))

YEEEE HAAAAAAAA, Driver!  Best of both worlds!!!

That's brilliant news, Nix!  Well done Sarahev.   

(Popsi - do it now.  K?)


----------



## beachgirl

Hi Anna, hope work is flying by..what's the waether like in the Lakes today?


----------



## fishface

Afternoon ladies   

Zahida - The Event is fab - although we are Lost fans, so not surprising we like it so much   

Elinor - i suppose its times like this that you find out who your friends are really, i've lost all respect in her now, and she's the one that will lose out, not having me to lean on anymore   

Shortie - fab news that you're all set now. Are you sure scottie knows what he's doing letting you loose in another country with debbie duck    The images that superglue conjured up   

Nix - whhhoooooppppppppeeeeee - one heartbeat or two    Fab news about Sarahev   

Driver - you are one brave lady hun - so impressed you are onto the next chapter   

Beachy/Malini -   

Zuri - not long now hun, i'll be thinking or you on saturday hun   

Donkey - hope you're ok hun, worried about you now     

Jo - any news, any news, we're waiting   

LM - are you feeling any better hun   

Pops - do as you're told   

AFM - thanks so much ladies for your support, i saw said 'friend' last night, and staight away she started on about how shattered she was as she was late home from work - I DON'T NEED TO KNOW    i politely nodded and imagined poking her in the eye - worked a treat   

Managed the fashion show - i have never felt like bricking it like i did as i walked onto that stage    Did buy the jeans, trousers and one of the tops i modelled though   

Still haven't contacted Dogus or CRM, must do it..........


----------



## Züri

Driver thats brilliant news! wow all so fast!


Pops get yourself to a chiro. I have never had luck with physio and just recently with a pelvis issue in pregnancy had 9 physio sessions and no good, 3 chiro sessions and right as rain. Its come back now while I am laid up in hospital and physio is visiting me and its making it worse. I cant recommend chiros enough they have ALWAYS fixed my back problems. Get it sorted though whether physio or chiro xx


----------



## Malini

I second the chiro rec and my top tip is to track down an Aussie trained one as apart from NY state they have the most thorough training and knowledge.

Thanks all of you and AOC chatting to you in person is high on my wish list for this life.

Luck to you all,
Malini xxx

PS Anyone know an easy way to start a blog; I feel I need to start writing again although saying that have a Philosophy essay due next week and have just made a chicken curry marinade to avoid getting started.


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Just popping to send          vibes to Jo for scan 


and to wish AM good luck         glad ur can come to party hunny       


Will post properly later, is madness here at the mo. I cleaned all the lounge on monday but they have knocked through walls to new kitchen now and EVERYTHING is now covered in a light layer of plaster dust. I give up.     Got bags to write out for tomorrow and about 350 bags to write out for saturday and sunday. Will have no washing machine after tomorrow so need to wash everyhthing i need for going away and get all other washing done too


----------



## AoC

That sounds bonkers, Shortie - good luck!



beachgirl said:


> Hi Anna, hope work is flying by..what's the waether like in the Lakes today?


It's flying by..... *g* Lots of wind and rain, but it's fine. Apparently we're due 80mph winds this eve - guess who's got an evening meeting in the middle of nowhere? *eyeroll* It'll be fine, though.  And I've got LOADS done at work today! (This is a rare and wonderful thing *g*)

YAY Fishy Fashion Queen!!!

Malini, you will tell me any time you're passing through Cumbria with spare time, right? Try blogger for a blog - I'm on Word Press now, but that's a bit more complicated, I think. Just google blogger and get going. 

Going point, Zuri re Chiros! Although *g*, just to be awkward, I saw a chiro on and off for years without much joy... I imagine a lot depends on getting a good one of either physio or chiro!


----------



## LV.

Mal - as anna says, Blogger is very easy and nice and intuitive. I hear you re distraction techniques

AM - that's fab news on all counts.

xx


----------



## Malini

Thanks AOC and LV I'll try that.  And yes Anna will definitely do that and likewise let me know if you're in the Peaks. And that's the case for all of you.

Shorts - pls do not run yourself ragged before this all important, special trip. Best friends have laundry machines and only clean building dust from where you have to or it'll settle again the next day. X

I think the osteo, chiro, physio debate must be a question of finding the right specialist for the particular complaint. I hope you get healed soon Popsi.

M xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello again   


Malini all clean again       washing machine going full pelt on fast wash and only another 2 loads left to do    


To all the ladies staying with me on the 26th, i must make you aware that you will be staying at a building site    I will not have time to clean properly after coming back from brno but i will do my best. Our builders will put us up a temporary sink in the kitchen so at least we can wash up cups etc. HOWEVER we will only have a bath and toilet, we wont have a bathroom basin as it isnt connected and not likely to be for the next 3/4 weeks as new pipework has got to be put in for the new bathroom whcih isnt going in till after xmas, so at the mo we are using the bath to clean teeth wash hands as well    We have 26 boxes of tiles (with microwave on top) and 3 kitchen worktops in the hall. The new kitchen is stored in the lounge along with glasses mugs cups and cutlery on dining table and everywhere will probably be covered in layer of dust as i cannot see scott cleaning the whole place like i would.  If anyone staying thinks its a bit too much to put up with and would prefer a hotel room i would not be in the least offended, i just feel like i have to let you now what you are letting yourselves in for. I just feel a bit of a crap host cos everywhere is gonna be such a tip


----------



## LV.

Shorts, I must insist that you don't clean anything thoroughly (or otherwise!) after you get back from Brno and please don't fret about hosting! You should be on feet up only duty  to look after your precious cargo. Rest, rest and more rest please lady and I really don't want you worrying about how your house is... I'm not fussed about building work, dust or upside down kitchens (feels like second nature to me to be honest) but I AM fussed about you worrying and putting yourself out at this most important time. I don't want you to stress it and I know you won't be able to help yourself with guests so I'm thinking it's best to take the hotel option. I really don't want to think of you worrying, it's not the right time for any of that. 


xxxx


----------



## AoC

DO NOT STRESS OR CLEAN!  I'm sure we've all got building site horror stories to tell, and if we can cope in our own home, we can cope in yours!!!  It will be fine, and we'll just be happy to be with yuo!


----------



## shortie66

LV i would really prefer you all to come tho, im so so looking forward to having you all.    I promise i wont clean or even hoover    but if you are all wearing black please dont throw ur clothes on the floor they will covered in lewis hairs     


Anna i wont hunny, i will do most of it before i go


----------



## Han72

Hi all, me post coming up - I'm bleeding again, floods of red blood. Now literally flat out with feet up, extra gestone on board and more bloods tomorrow. This is hellish 

Xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh Nix - gosh I hope its nothing serious, you poor thing you must be so worried.


----------



## mag108

oh Nix!
You really dont need this. what everyone said before, last time, still stands. The bleeding seems to happen quite a bit. Not belittling the experience or the horrible fear that goes along with it  




Feeling blue blue blue. The battling for things continues and I dont feel like it at all. Any of it.


----------



## shortie66

Nix oh darling what a fcuker, make sure u dont move tonight sweetheart


----------



## T0PCAT

Mag - sweetheart     I feel for u hun, just when u think you are ok you have a major downer  Give yourself a break hun


----------



## AoC

Oh Nix, that sucks!  I'm so sorry you're having this rollercoaster when you should be enjoying your BFP.  Sounds like you're doing all the right things.  I take it you've spoken to a doc?  Many, manyhugs for the fear and horribleness.

And hugs for you, too, Mags - wish I could make the blues go away.


----------



## shortie66

Mags darling         for you too, is there no way you can make the christmas party hunny, i prob have a bit of dusty floor space left somewhere for you to lay your head


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Nix - I do hope it all turns out ok. Are you getting a scan tomorrow? Tonight?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh Nix - I'm sure it will be ok sweetheart, but I can imagine how terrifying it must be. Keep your feet up. Thinking of you.   

Zuri - so sorry, my brain's gone to mush, I can't remember whether I wrote a message to you or not when I heard about the c section. I've been thinking of you, as I know this isn't what you wanted.   But as the girls have said, at least you'll be out of hospital soon, and    your little one will be out in time for you all to be home with your parents over christmas.   

Donkey - gawd, what a nightmare. Hope you are on the mend now.   

Mags -   

AFM, the scan was fine. Details on the other thread if anyone wants to know them. Thanks for all your good wishes and thoughts today, they mean a lot.

Jo x


----------



## Malini

Oh Nix. No! I am praying.
And well done Jo. What a relief. I hate how this whole game is an evil, sinister mindbender.

And (((Mag)) so know where you're at.

Malini xxx


----------



## LV.

Oh Nix - As much as you hear this happens in early pregnancy I know you must be worried sick. I'm going to PM you an acu thing xx


Shorts - I would much rather stay at yours as I'll get to spend more time with the lovely you and the other girls staying at yours but really don't want you to stress out. Only if you're sure?


xxx


----------



## Little Me

Nix I am praying for you lovely. This is hell for you after all these years I just wish to F that you could enjoy being preggers without this worry and stress
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Shorts pls let me know if u need me for anything when ur back but please dont start stressing over cleaning
Xxxxxx

Jo great news xxxx

Sarah prayi g for best scan news tomorrow xxxx

Mags huge hugs for you xxxx

Soz on iPhone so soz fir no hugs etc

Xxxxxx


----------



## mag108

thks ladies


Swins: for tomorrow  


jo: so happy for you hun   


Shorts: have been wondering about par teeeee ..finances a bit tight....but maybe


xx's to everyone


off to the sewing machine. It is VERRRRRRRRRRRY windy here and I am glad to be inside.


x


----------



## beachgirl

Nix, keep your feet up and rest x


----------



## Züri

Nix thinking of you. My friend bled all through her 12 weeks and beyond. I wont say don't worry as i know it makes no difference as you will be but I am sending positive thoughts   


Thanks Jo I am feeling OK now it was just a wobble and a shock yesterday to realise it was going to happen so soon - but today I am impatient and thinking will sat come soon enough  great news on your scan xx


Big hugs Mags   x


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo - glad the scan went well  

Malini - glad you are still lurking, I think of you often

Swinny - lots       for tomorrows scan

Nix       keep those feet up

Mag - be lovely to see u in the 26th if you can make it

Hi shortie, LM, beachy, LV, AOC

AFM - rang Dr G to push along hysto.  I originally asked for the 22nd November DH is on day off and 2 days after AF would finish.  Got paperwork thru and they have booked it for the 17th November when I will be mid AF aaaagh...going have to call to get them to change, wanted it all done and dusted before holiday.  

I have also heard back from Jinny, they are recommending Intralipids as immunes therepy prior to and during treatment.  I retest my TNF alpha on monday, will be interesting to find out what Dr G suggests for next tx cycle.


----------



## Nicki W

Nix - rest up hun, you've bled before and its still fine so you just might be one of those who keep doing it. Wish it could be all straight forward for you though chick     
Swins - good luck for tom   
Love and hugs to everyone else
Nicks


----------



## Kittycat104

Jo - am so pleased for you that the scan went well 

Nix - hope that the bleeding has eased up.  I know lots of the girls have sad how common it is, but can imagine how worried you are.  Hope the bloods reassure you tomorrow  

Driver - a plan!  I always love a plan - you will be off to Athens in a flash

Swinny - lots of luck tomorrow

lots of hugs to those who need it

last day at work tomorrow then week off.  Can't wait to catch up on sleep and sky plus!

Louise xx


----------



## LV.

Swins - good luck for tomorrow honey xx

Mags - hugs for you m'lady 

Zahida - interesting that the Jin are now looking at immunes

AFM - spoken to Penny tonight and we are off to Athens next month! I wasn't keen on testing around Christmas day but after considering all the options we've decided to bite the bullet and we're off next month. Our donor is 24, has dark blonde/ light brown hair, blue eyes and has cycled 4 times and all 4 cycles have resulted in twins  

So odd writing the characteristics of our donor! VERY excited

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Woooooo hooooooo LV way to go girl this calls for the....yes you guessed it                    


Swinny good luck for tomorrow sweetheart          


Jo good news sweetheart, so so pleased for you.        


Donks get well soon petal, hope you can make the night out        


Nix hope ur resting up hunny       


Not much going on here tonight now


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts...are you on th wagon?


----------



## shortie66

Beachy yes i am    well apart from the odd lemonade with a dash of lager in it.    Not had jd for months either, went right off it and cant stand the taste now, very weird      Started drinking malibu and coke but not had any for the last week or so    would love one tonight as well


----------



## beachgirl

I've had a couple of Jim Bean for you chick x


----------



## shortie66

Cheers beachy


----------



## beachgirl

TV is rubbish tonight isn't it....


----------



## shortie66

yep total crap    tuesdays is rubbish as well


----------



## mag108

thats why I was sewing....shiny metallic morph type suits...dont ask...DH is an artist and it all gets a bit messy (but fun) at times....


----------



## LV.

Jo - How did I miss your news? Congrats! Which is the other thread?

Thanks Shorts, I feel like those nanas  we'll be preggers partners hey?!

Xxx


----------



## popsi

night all xxxx


----------



## shortie66

LV heres hoping hunny           


Mags thats why im on here and **       


Night popsi hope u feel better soon


----------



## mag108

LV: forgot to say HOW FAB IS THAT! I LOVE that there are some of us going to serum....very impressed with you and with DRIVER for getting there.....xxxxxxxxxxxx (and you ladies can pass on a thing or two to me for when I go early next year) XXXX


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh tv is rubbish tonight watched have i got news for you whislt eating a fizzy percy pig       anyone ever tried those they are fab i made dh get addicted he does not even like sweets .....

zahida that is fab re the jinny would they give you the treatment before you got there or whislt you were there?

Nix ooh babes oohhh rest up darling I know its very worrying time for you      

shorts what size shoes are you... and do we just do random secret santas and evryone pick ?

afm ... ooh met the customer from  babyfarm she asked me if she could set up life insurance and i said ooh yes cuz she has kids then i asked how much she said 11 yeahhh 11 children 11 , like wtf,,,, i asked her for birth cert to prove it and she did        ... checked her bank account and there was a mega £2580.00 per week for all sorts .... well not impressed i just want one      

beachgirl  i love rummmmmm      

maga sounds fun your sewing i can just imagine you pressing the lil foot thing and the shiny stuff whizzing thru ....


----------



## shortie66

Cal yep hun its random santas and we all pick one outta the bag    Im a size 2, same as LM.      Bought some booty shoe type things a size 3 but i can wear socks under em


----------



## Swinny

Morning girls


Mags – Yay!! No more soggy feet then!! I've seen a really gorgeous pair that I want from next, they're neutral/camel leather with a wedge heel. Might have to get them at the weekend. I am around all weekend for hugs and help if you need me flower, can't be having my twinnie all   

Beachy - Could do with a few Jim Beams myself now   


Nix        Oh sweetheart I know that you will be out of your mind with worry and there's very little anybody can say to re-assure you. All I have for you is one of my best friend's stories, she had massive bleeds in her first twelve weeks, and her gorgeous twins are now nearly 3. feet up and do nothing, nothing, nothing. Will they scan you again maybe??


Driver – Hey my little lovely, I am so so pleased that you've got a plan and you're getting straight back on the horse. How organised are you!! Penny is an amazing lady and I'm glad you're getting out there to see her. How mad is that, that you've got on the same flight as Heaps!! Anyhow, I've got a guide book for you so I'll post it off to you today my lovely   


Shortie – At least you'd get a good discount for buying a truckload of superglue   . Not long now hey, Brno here you come   


Pops – How's your back flower? I would so advocate Acu for your back, I have a friend who has had an horrendous time with her back and the acu really helped   


Donkey – texted you yesterday honey and then got on here to see LM's post. Get better soon gorgeous and I really hope we get to see you at the do     

Zuri – I know it's scary for you, but the OB's know what they're doing and just think, you get to say hello to LO that bit quicker. Can't wait to hear from you. Good luck gorgeous, we'll all be thinking about you     


LM – Yeah it was septic cysts that Donkey had to have removed, I was in touch with her last week.


Malini     Thanks for your lovely post. I really hope that this coming year brings a plan and a way forward for you honey. You so deserve your happiness. How's our little Charlie boy now? Oh and procrastination....a girl after my own heart, I'll even do the ironing to get out of work


Zahida & Fishy – Yep we too are now thoroughly addicted to The Event. Paul was obsessed with Lost and Flash Forward so he's now really chuffed with this replacement. 


Zahida – good luck with re-tests and seeing Dr G   


Nicki W – Thanks petal   


Lou – Yay a week off, how nice. Hope you and bubs doing ok hun   


AnnaOC – Hey hun, It feels like Kansas here in Bury and I keep seeing the wicked witch of the west flying past my window on her broomstick. Whereabouts are you in the Lakes hun? That's mine and Paul's fave place.


LV – How exciting, and you're on the starting blocks...yippee!!  Way to go girlfriend .Any more news on your course flowerpot? Did you see my post from last week for you?? My acupuncturist did her Postgrad at your college and she said that probs one of the best for you down south and one of the more stable colleges would be Reading. On a separate subject how is DH getting on with the Moscow job possibility? Any news?


Jo – Big cuddles    lovely and I am so pleased that the scan went well...Phew!!!


Cal – 11 that's just showing off    Hope you are ok dolly xx

AFM - Up at 4am bolt awake...quel surprise today though hey!! I am sooooooooo nervous for the scan today. I'll bob on as soon as I can to let you know how i got on


----------



## AoC

Exciting, LV!  That's brilliant!

Nix, thinking of you!

Jo, great news.  

Heaps, we're up in the NW of Cumbria - drive on up past the east side of Bassenthwaite Lake and keep going...  

Woken up early by gales.  Sgh.


----------



## Züri

Morning girls


Swinny thinking of you today xxx


11 kids Calypso? thats just greedy and irresponsible   


Nix hope you are hanging in there and not going insane. Your numbers are so strong and you saw a heart beat so early I really think they are good signs, its just this little one is not going to make it easy for you like nothing has throughout for us all, there always has to be some little hiccup and scares along the way  xx


Great news for all the girls going off to Serum, looking forward to the next round of BFP's  


xx


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Just popping on to say Nix I'm thinking of you an hope you get reassurance quickly xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Swins. can't wait to hear your update...will be sat by my phone this morning..

Woke up to three overturned plant pots, chairs at bottom of garden and fascia of garage had blown off...planning another day at home then off to Blood Brothers tonight at our local theatre


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Cant read back properly as on phone, just wanted nix to know im thinking of her 2day and hope everything goes ok xxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Thinking of you Nix.   

And Swinny for your scan today. X


----------



## AoC

Lots of positive vibes coming to our PR ladies today.  

Surprisingly little damage here, in spite of horrendous winds.  The arch over our front gate worked loose, but I just took it down when I got home and weighed it down.  So far no slates off, as far as I can tell, and all chimneys still intact, which is always a bonus!!!

LAST DAY AT WORK FOR TWO WEEKS!!!


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - hope you have a fab break away you so desereve, can't wait to meet you.   

Nix -    how are you this morning   , thinking of you loads and hoping the bleeding ahs stopped.

Jo - fab news on your scan.

Swinny - woke up thinking of you this morning, thatnks for sending the books   , we are also into The Event, just hoping it isn't another flash forward that canned after series 1 without tying everything together.

Mag - please come to the party, Izzy and I will sneak you into our hotel room if you can steal a blow up bed or camping mattress from somewhere.

LV - wow you go girl, here's hoping you are the start of a team PR run of luck at Serum     

Heaps - look forward to having a catch up either on the flight or in Athens   

LM, Beachie, SB, Leola, Mal, GB, Calypso, Jersey, Steph, LW, RC, Zahida, Zuri, louise, Shortie, Popsi et al -


----------



## Little Me

Morning all

Nix - thinking of you  

Sarah- you too  

LV- excellent news hun 


14 sleeps to gooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Spuds

Morning ladies xxx

still only got phone so reaaly hard to keep up but just wanted to send my love to Nix - thinking of you and saying a little prayer x loads of love 

Spuds
xx

no good news from me I'm afraid  AF arrived early and was really really down last wkend : feeling better this week bu feels like IF is crushing me if that makes sense  anyway off for a lovely lunch with jersey ffr -so lucky I found this site and u lovely lot ) 


Izz the whizz  cu soon XXXXXXX


----------



## Ourturn

Nix -         

Jo - glad the scan went well   

Driver - how quick is that! Will be following you with great intrest! 

LV - how exciting! 

Zuri - you'll be meeting your little one soon! I know being in hospital must be a pain but I'm sure you wouldn't want to take any risk   

Poor Donkey! Hope she is ok

Shorts - how exciting! 

LM   

Anna - resent the e-mails 

Leola - DH is happy to have another doggy in the house   

Mag - you could always stay at mine as long as you don't mind being over run by dogs! 

Spuds       

Sorry no more personals, loads to do

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Got 'em, thanks Anna!


----------



## popsi

morning gorgeous ladies...glad you all managed to avoid to much damage in the awful weather ! xx

nix darling hope your holding up xxx 

Swinny ... good luck with your scan honey xx

jersey     it sucks hun xx

shorts, LM, mags, LV, AnnaofC, driver, malini, beachgirl and EVERYONE hope you all have a good friday xx

same here no change in back will go back to GP next week and then refer to physio or some other option, just had a million deliverys now been christmas shopping on the internet its great !!! so off to open them now xx back later


----------



## beachgirl

Pops. it's great when the door goes and there's parcels to be signed for..x


----------



## popsi

beachgirl... I know 3 so far       ... DH is gonna have a shock when he gets up from bed as on nights LOL ! xx, how are you today hun


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix        

Swinny -      for the scan 

Morning all


----------



## elinor

Morning all!

Nix - sending     and     that all is well with bubs, despite bleeding. Hope you have got an extra scan lined up. I won't say 'don't worry', coz I know that's impossible, but you have seen a good heartbeat and your numbers are fab. Hope the bleeding stops soon, and you can relax... after you have learnt to stop holding your breath every time you go to the loo... Really feel for you. xx

Swins - hope all goes well with today's scan. I will be keeping an eye out.

LV - so pleased to here about (a) college and BAaC sorting something out about your course and (b) new treatment plans! We need a second wave of BFPs for the thread... do you fancy leading the way?

Shorts - I hope you are not stressing out about cleaning when you should be relaxing and focussing on this cycle. Everyone can cope! I need to go sort out my secret santa gift, so I'd better not stay on too long.... It's exciting to think about meeting up so soon, and that you will be PUPO by then!

Jersey - sending   . you have been through such a tough time, and grieving isn't ever 'done' quickly - things come back and remind you when you least expect them. And AF is always a reminder .... Hope that you are being gentle to yourself.

Popsi - impressed by the early prep for christmas! And all this when you are about to go back to work and have a little one!

Hi Beachy!  Hope the storm damage is repairable.

Anna of C - glad to hear you weren't hit too badly by the weather - you've had enough storm/flood/ natural disasters for a while!

Heaps and Driver - delighted to hear you will have each other for company with next treatments. Hope it all goes to plan.

Mags - hope you can get to the parteee. Would be lovely to meet you.

Donkey - sending love and    to you. Hope you are up and about again soon. You have had a hard time of it, and I hope you feel properly well soon. 
Anna (SB), Little Me, Zuri, Leola, Fingers Crossed (  and   for you!), Zahida, Fishy and everyone I have forgotten - sending love and best wishes to all.

Counting the days till our meet-up!
Elinor xx


----------



## Little Me

Ladies, I am posting for Sarah andd I can barely see for the tears     
Scan showed no haertbeat and no sign of a fetal pole and I can barely say the M word but they've said it looks like she's miscarrying       

No words , just numb for her and P


----------



## Züri

oh f&%ing hell    why does this keep happening? 


Sarah I am so so sorry, absolutely gutted for you really am


----------



## shortie66

Oh god no! Just  isn't fcuking fair. Heartbreaking xxxxx


----------



## AoC

You're right, it's so unfair.  Swins, sweetheart, I am so, so sorry.  None of us deserve this.  Hugs for all.


----------



## elinor

Oh Swins, I am so so sorry. Sending      .
This is so unfair.

elinor xx


----------



## popsi

oh NOOOO !!!       ... why why why !! xxx LM thank you darling can you please send her our love xx


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah, I'm so so sorry, I can't believe this is happening to you my dear friend, I wish I could make everything right for you and Paul xx


----------



## LV.

Oh Sarah my lovely... I'm devastated for you both. This is so incredibly unfair and cruel... wish I could take it away. Lots of love and you're in my thoughts xx


----------



## Little Me

I feel soooooooo  fcuking angry. The fact that our dear friend (and all our other friends this has happened to)  is suffering like this makes me want to smash someones face in.


----------



## beachgirl

LM.. I agree, I feel sad, angry, cheated and let down..life isn't fair..hugs hun x


----------



## Little Me

beachy


----------



## fishface

LM - i sooo wasn't expecting that    Thanks for letting us know   

Swinny - hun, i don't know what to say to help, just want to let you know that our hearts go out to you, and we're here when you need us    

Cal - its so irresponsible to have 11 - how can you give each child the love and time they need   

Nix - i'm not expecting you on here, because you should be resting    hope everythings calmed down now, maybe its just one of the embies coming away, that would answer why   

ladyverte - sounds so exciting discussing your donor - the lovely lady that she is donating something so precious   

JoM - phew, you had me worried that we hadn;t heard from you hun   

AoC - enjoy your two week break hun   

Jersey - IF is a right b!tch, we're with you on that one!   

Pops - parcel number 5 has just arrived - this one's for me though - clothes   

AFM - emailed Dogus and CRM last night like i promised. OMG the price difference is mega!!!! The CRM have a 6-8 month waiting list for DE and Dogus have them available now, depending on what you want    Looks like we have some decisions to make


----------



## IzziLu

OMG Swinny nooooooooo! I just can't believe it       This is never right, why do such lovely ladies have to go through such f***ing cr&p    There are no words Swinny darling but


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny     I am devastated for u and DH.  This is really unfaie considering all the heartache you have already had.  

Spuds - IF really sucks,


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - thanks for posting hun   

Swinny - you have been my thoughts and prayers all morning and I am utterly devastated for you and Paul that you are having to go through this    . We are here for you when you are ready and please shout if there is anything at all we can do. Look after each other   

F*ck this IF ****e even when we get good news, why can't it last.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Swinny my darling I can't believe it.  I don't know what to say.  There are no words to describe how unfair this life is.  YOu and Paul will be in my thoughts.

I am sititing here just wondering what's the point of any of this ****.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I didnt say poop!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh my God, Sarah -        Maybe I'm being a bit thick here - but how far gone is Sarah? I didn't think she was much further forward than me - maybe 7 weeks? Isn't it still a bit early for a heartbeat - it can be 8 weeks before they're detected can't it? I don't think she's heard one yet has she?      I hope they're wrong Sarah.


----------



## Little Me

6.6 weeks Jo 

Tracey - I should hope you said S H I T bacause it is, and I know you know from bitter experience how fcuking vile this whole crap is  

AM- I hear you. The highs and happiness followed by utter devastation is crippling 

Z, Fishy n AOC


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jo, even if they hadn't seen a hb they should have been able to see a foetal pole by now.  

Nix.  Remember how much Lainey bled.  And last time I had a scan the sonographer told me she had a lady in who was constantly bleeding masses of red blood and it was still OK.  I have been there though so I know how scared you feel.  I have everything crossed for you.  try and get another scan asap


----------



## laurab

Swins - I'm so sorry... i have no words.


----------



## Little Me

Days like today really do hit hard


----------



## H&amp;P

LM -    it's cos we all care so much   

Anyone heard from Nix today?


----------



## beachgirl

Driver, I've sent her a message but think she must be resting x


----------



## Swinny

I just wanted to come on and say how very, very touched Paul and I are for all of your lovely support, so thank you from the bottom of our hearts   

Thank you LM for posting, I was too upset to even see straight earlier     

We are both just numb to be honest. I never for one minute expected that news this morning as up to now everything has been fine, no bleeding, no pain, no nothing if I'm honest.

When the sonographer was scanning me I could see from her face, then she asked me whether it was a fresh or an FET and that was it then, I just knew. She asked her colleague to come in then and she scanned me. They both said that although the sac had grown a little, there was no sign of a fetal pole, nor a yolk sac and more importantly no heartbeat      and at 6+6 there would be evidence of the fetal pole.
It was utterly devastating and the poor nurse who'd been looking after me (she looked after me with both of my ectopics too) had to take 5 minutes before she could come in and talk to us because she was crying too. The week before we'd been hugging with joy that it was all going the right way this time....yeah fat chance!!
Anyway, she said that the scan showed a lot of bleeding around the sac and that they needed to scan me again same time next week, but that inbetween they fully expect me to start bleeding.

I am so so sad    We've been to the end of the earth and back to make this work leaving no stone unturned. Not sure whether we can go through anymore of this, I'm just not able to bounce back like I used to.


----------



## laurab

Oh swins. its just so unfair. Im just so gutted for you. wish like we all do we could do soemthing to make it all ok for you.


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny        I am so sad for you.


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- it breaks my heart that my beautiful, kind, lovely friend is going through this
knocked us all for 6 this has     
Please hug Paul from us too      
Love you hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Swinny - absolutely gutted for you.  Can't even begin to imagine how you must both be feeling.  Wish there was something I could do or say.  Sending you my love  

Louise xxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Swinny - I'm in tears for you here. I so wish I could make things better for you. You don't deserve this.  It's beyond cruel.


----------



## beachgirl

Swins, you know how much I care, I wish I could take this pain away from you and Paul, it's broke my heart knowing that you're going through this sadness xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Swinny I am so sorry darling.  I know how heart breaking it.  I know how devastated you must feel.  Its crap that crap just keeps happening to us girls.  Sending you loads and loads of     .

Sorry no more personals, too sad.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Han72

Oh please no no no make it be wrong, make it be a late implanter ;( ;( is there really no hope? What about gorgy? Intralips/ivig something

I can't believe this


----------



## popsi

oh Sarah your post has made me      xxxx i cant say i understand because quite simply i dont honey as never been in your situation darling, but i have so much sadeness for you and Paul xxxx

love to everyone on this very very sad day xxxx


----------



## mag108

Swinny: so sorry hun, it is a tragedy. when you texted I was expecting the joy of more good news. I am so sorry you and P have had to go through this. I am here all weekend if you want me to pop up and around all night for a chat. x


----------



## shortie66

Swinny darling im so so gutted for you both, its heartbreaking, you have fought so long and so hard for this. There is no fairness in the world       Always here for you sweet,, whenever       


Cannot stop myself      


Such sh it we shouldnt have to go through


----------



## shortie66

I cant, dont want to believe it


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - I am so very very sorry. Its bloody unfair, words are not enough         


Anna x


----------



## purple72

Oh Sarah darling, I'm so very very sorry to hear your news today! my heart bleeds for you and Paul! This is just so unfair! Sending you both the biggest of hugs!

Love S xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinny and DH  - I wish there was something I could say but I am lost for words on the cruelty and unjustness of it all. Please look after yourselves and take time. Sending you both so many


----------



## Nicki W

Swinny my dear friend, I am crying too. How utterly devastating and unfair. I feel so sad and yet I know it must be a millionenth of what you must be going through. I don't know what else to say, it is awful, I have no idea how anyone copes with anything like this but I am sure you will. Be strong. Love to you both   
NW


----------



## Züri

So so sorry Swinny. Just gutted for you and feel so bloody angry at all this


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Swinny - I can't express how sad I am for you.

You poor darling.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle

Swinny that is just awful- so sorry - life seems to be so cruel and unfair, sending


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Swinny, words completely fail me and all I could do was cry when I heard your news. I'm so, so very sorry. Just don't understand why this had to happen. So damn screwy


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Swinny you beautiful gorgeous courageous woman, I am shocked to the core and so incredibly sorry. I too have felt so upset and angry on your behalf since LM sent me the very sad text earlier today. You should not have had to go through all of this, it is too cruel for words. To be so high and then have all of those inevitable dreams taken from you must be utterly devastating. Like everyone else I wish there was something I could do to take the pain away or change things for you, think I would walk over hot coals right now if I thought it would change things    . Am drinking a huge glass of wine and even making a makeshift roll up and wishing we could be there to .give you a huge cuddle and let you sob your little heart out as I know that is what you will be needing to do         . 


We have all known each other in this hell for far too long    


Love to all my amazing FFers. Your strength and love floors me.


A xxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Swinny,      
There are no words to do justice. I am so so sorry.      
Sending Love and Strength to you.
xxx


----------



## Malini

Swinny and Paul, Although I reckon you're beyond comfort at the moment I want to express my despair and bewilderment that this pain and loss has happened. I am sincerely sorry.
Malini xxx


----------



## almond

Swinny, I am so so sorry this has happened to you. I feel sick. Thinking of you both
xxx


----------



## wishy-washy

swinny, jjust sending some     so so sad for you and dh. it is just not fair


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Swinny - wanted to let you know I have woken up this morning thinking of you and I am sending all my love


----------



## Züri

Thanks Heaps


Shorts is on the text list so hopefully she'll be on here to update later  very strange day, feels like any other this morning yet I know it isn't! 


Swins I am thinking of you lots and lots   


xx


----------



## Little Me

Sarah    
I'm rubbish with words xxxxx

Hi heaps  

Z- all the luck in the world


----------



## AoC

Good luck today, Zuri!  

Thinking of you, Swin.  Lots of hugs.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Thinking of you today Zuri - you'll be fine.   

Swinny and Paul -


----------



## LV.

Much love Sarah and Paul   


Zuri - good luck petal xx


----------



## popsi

Sarah and Paul... please know your in my thoughts today        look after each other and do what you have to to get through xxx

zuri...good luck honey xx


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah, sending you lots of hugs, thinking of you both x

Zuri x


----------



## lainey-lou

Hi everyone

Just popping in to say how sorry I am to hear Swinny's news.  Life can be so cruel.  There are just no words at times like these.    

Zuri - good luck lovely   

Hello to all my old pals.  Lots of    and    all round

My babies are 14 months now    it has gone so quick.

Lainey x


----------



## mag108

like a lot of you I have woken up with the same two people on my mind . Sarah and Paul.     sending you both hugs and love at this difficult time. Real hugs on the way.


In my usual cant decide, wont commit sort of way, I have decided I WANT TO COME TO THE XMAS PARTY.
Since meeting Swinny last weekend it has been on my mind. My excuse for not coming was finances but I need some fun and I really want to meet you all SO, b***ger it I am coming! (if thats ok and it's not tooooooo late).


----------



## beachgirl

Mags, sounds like a good idea...you'll have a ball and I can't wait to see the pics..

Hi Lainey x


----------



## Kittycat104

Swinny - I am thinking about you too.  Hoping you are finding some kind of way to make it through the day knowing we are all here alongside you


----------



## laurab

Yup me too. Sitting here completely unmotivated.    Cant get lovely Sarah out of my head. 


Thinking of you all too.


----------



## Little Me

Me too- just feel so sad for them xxx

Mag- seriously / that's just fantastic that you're coming really pleased
F the £££ that's my motto  
Xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya

First and foremost I just want to wish Zuri all the love and luck in the world today. This is a very exciting day my lovely and I can't wait to hear some good news      


I am totally overwhelmed by the love and support from each and every one of you. I am making progress, was awake at 5am instead of 3am today    Had a bl**dy good cry again in bed together    and then had a cuppa and another    when we got up. Had to pull myself together a bit as I had to speak to Dr G, he wants me to continue with the meds until they re-scan me next Friday assuming that nature has taken it's course beforehand (which for me is just prolonging the bl*8dy heartache) and then go down the surgical intervention route so that we can have further testing.

Beachy - Thanks for being you    you will never know how much I am grateful.

LM - You too my gorgeous little friend it means the world to me    

Mags - Even in the face of adversity you and I can still laugh and I love that about our relationship   My little twinnie, I am sooooooooooooooooooo pleased that you're coming. I promise not to get all whingy and maudlin and to have a great time in Brum. Think we could both do with some laughter    I'd love to see you tomoz if you're around. Give you a call later   

Thanks you for all of your lovely texts too, even if I am not replying to them all I am reading and it makes this all a little easier to know that you are all with us both, so thanks a million              

Nix - Thanks gorgeousness    I hope you are resting up   

Lou & Jo -    

Lainey - Thanks my love and it's lovely to hear that you are all doing well. Can you just remind me again what happened with your scans?? Thanks honey xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Good luck today Zuri     

Swinny and Paul


----------



## Nicki W

Swinny - you are still in my thoughts today my love    hope you and Paul are OK
NW


----------



## lainey-lou

Swinny - I have pm'd you


----------



## shortie66

I give up trying to do a fancy post, these fonts and colours are playing up      


Its a boy             

Baby Nathaniel Patrick Taylor (Nate) born at 3.45pm weighing 5.7lbs.  Mother and baby doing fine 


Made me           happy tears that has


----------



## LV.

Congrats Zuri and DH at the safe arrival of Nate Patrick. Welcome little man xxx


----------



## Little Me

Congratulations Zuri hun on your new angel
Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx

Shorts ta for posting Hun
Xxxxxx


Love to all
Xxxxx


----------



## mag108

Congrats to you Auri! I am very very happy for you and cannot wait to see a photo! So glad it's gone ok and everyone is safe and sound   




x's    to everyone. Lovely to see old faces bobbin on.
Wishing donkey all the very best, I was disturbed to see she is still in hospital. 


Swinny:    to you hun. Give us a call later if you up to it. The boys are off to the cinema tomorrow and I am on car duty cos trams are off. Once I check cinema times and get the ok from them we can make a plan, most likely late afternoon? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Congratulations Zuri - great news!!


----------



## T0PCAT

Zuri congrats on the safe arrival of nate. God knows we need some good news on the pr thread. 
Mag - give Swinny a mahoosive hug from me if u see her tomorrow. 
Jo , nix hope u are both ok. 

Afm - hysto is going ahead on Wednesday and I am pooing myself a bit


----------



## lainey-lou

big congrats to Zuri - may baby Nate bring you lots and lots of happiness   

Blimey!  I am confuddled!  A few of the old regulars have changed their names so it has taken me ages to work out who is who.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Congrats to Zuri xx


Lainey - sorry honey guilty as charged!! Got it yet    please don't say my old name though!! Trying to stay under the radar these days   


Swins - me lovely - big kisses and cuddles      


Its been a medley of Strictly/  Xfactor and now Take That in my house. B is hiding in the bedroom. Its perfect for me tonight though.


----------



## lainey-lou

Ha ha!  Yes OC, worked out who u r and little me and shortie. Took me a while though.  How u doing?


----------



## Malini

Congrats Zuri. X


----------



## Han72

Morning! 

Congrats to Zuri and DH on the safe arrival of baby Nate - welcome to the world little man 

Swins - still fcuking gutted on your and Paul's behalf 

Can you believe brain is fried to such an extent that I can't remember what the hell else I wanted to say except thanks for all the reassuring messages re the bleeding which has now thankfully stopped again. In all the time I've been modding and telling people that bleeding is normal I never realised that definition included  (tmi alert) such copious amounts that it looks just like af, hence the panic. But have now promised myself not to freak out everytime it happens cos it looks like it could well be a regular occurance and frankly I can't maintain such a high level of  for an entire pregnancy! They'd have to design me a maternity strait jacket 

Love to all from a Zen-like Nix (yeah I know its only 6.30 which doesn't indicate a particularly relaxed state of mind but I got up early to stuff my fa... Er I mean meditate 
Xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - congratulations on the safe arrival of beautiful Nate! See the pic and his a soo cute.

Nix - glad its stopped    I would be totally freaked too. 

Swinny     

Morning everyone, went to a bonfire party last night. Ended up leaving early which I was greatful for. We were the only young couple there without kids and ended up hanging out with the oldies. 
Had a very large baileys on returning home and caught uo on xfactor. Only watched the 1st 70 minutes as it stopped recording!  

Anna x


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Ladies  

Zuri, a huge congrats to you and DH.  

Swinny, thinking of you Lovely.    

Nix,   So glad it's stopped. x

Morning Anna,  those situations are so horrible.  
Who was your fave on the Xfactor last night?

Hi Heaps. x

I just wanted to say thanks for the support and ideas when I had a gloomy spell a few days back. Still no Internet at home (offline til the 26th Grrr ) so on phone again which takes forever to read back on and I really can't do proper posts on. Sorry if I've missed anything.

Love to all. xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Morning Leola. Didn't see Rebecca perform but I really like her and hers is probably the only album I would buy. Matt did well. Rubber face was terrible (sorry!) as was Katie and I do not understand the fuss about Cher! Cher totally ruined my favourite Elton John song!


----------



## beachgirl

Congratulations zuri and dh on the birth of baby nathaniel x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Nix - great that the bleeding has stopped, I've been thinking of you.

We had an awful shock last night, DP phoned his dad to tell him our good news, which he was very happy about. His dad was then on the phone to DP's sister saying how happy he was as he was going to be a grandfather for the first time, and that he's been waiting years for this, when he collapsed and died of a massive heart attack. He hadn't even been ill.

DP and his family are in shock but utterly distraught. Watching DP sobbing was heartbreaking - I just didn't know what to do. We'd had a conversation earlier yesterday when we'd both said how happy and how lucky we were as everything was going do well for us (DP bought me an engagement ring yesterday), and that something bad was bound to happen. Well it did, and we feel like we tempted fate somehow. Which is silly, I know.

Anyway, we're going up to Kent to be with the family today, not sure how long for, but probably won't be able to get online.

Louise - good luck for your scan on tuesday - I'll look forward to catching up with your good news when I get back.

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## Kittycat104

Jo - I'm so sorry.  What an awful shock and sadness for you both.  I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - I am so sorry for you, DP and your family      My dear Dad died the same way when he was 39 and I understand how devestating it is to have a seemingly healthy loved one taken away so suddenly            

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Jo so sorry to hear such sad news sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## Züri

oh Jo that is so sad thinking of you x


----------



## Swinny

Zuri    Congratulations sweetheart. Welcome Nate you gorgeous little man    Be good for mummy, she's waited a long time to see you   

Jo -      There literally are no words, I am sat here wondering why so many bad things happen to such good people. I am totally devastated for you and DP. This is so cruel. Sending you both lots of love and strength to get through this. It's beyond awful   

Nix -       So glad that things are calming down. Keep doing what you're doing my gorgeous little pal and everything will be ok    

So so sad , life is so f***ing cruel, I just feel so angry


----------



## Han72

Oh God Jo and DP I'm so sorry to hear this dreadful news    what a terrible shock ;( but you do realise this wasn't anything to do with tempting fate. If all this tx crap has taught me anything its that crappy things happen to lovely people who've done nothing whatsoever to deserve it. Nobody deserves sh1t like this ;(  please please try to stay calm if you can, for bubs sake. And know that DP's dad died knowing that you guys had finally succeeded in this everlasting battle. Its **** poor comfort now I know but hopefully it will help in the days and months to come...
Xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh Jo - this news is truly awful, I am so sorry for you, DP and his familiy.


----------



## mag108

jo: sending you and your Dp and family a huge


----------



## Little Me

Oh my god Jo, I don't believe what's happened
Utterly shocking and devastating 
I am angered and saddened by the cruelty of life
Why?
The biggest amount of love and     to you DP and the family


Sarah


----------



## beachgirl

Jo    I'm so sorry to hear about DP dad, it must be a shock but do take comfort in knowing that he would have been so proud of you both x


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Jo, that's so awful I'm so so sad for you and DP. He didn't suffer and he parted this life in such happiness and love. He'll be looking down on you both with your guardian angels watching over you proudly and seeing the joy and love you will have from his grandchild. If there's anything I can do to help with the grief, please just ask.   


Swinny, just heartbroken for you   


LW xxx


----------



## Nicki W

Jo - how awful    and so sudden. Much love to you both   
NW


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Was just logging on to see if there was any news on Zuir and sadden to see more bad news.

Jo I am so sorry my little darling.  Life is cruel.  At least your DH's dad died happy in the knowledge that you had finally succeeded.  I hope in time you can both take comfort from that.  Sending you loads of     

Swinny Stupid question but how you doing ?  Sending you loads of     .

Zuri congratulations.  Well done.  You are a mammy at last.

Ginger Baby


----------



## popsi

oh jo i am so sorry to hear this very sad news...      but please know that his last memory on this earth was such happiness with the wonderful news you and DP had given him xxxxx 

love to everyone else... so much sadness in team PR WHY !!!!


----------



## Miranda7

Oh God Jo, how utterly dreadful.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh Jo.  You poor things, how awful.  I wish that having lost someone gave you the words to comfort others but it doesn't.  I don't know what to say honey.  just big hugs.

Zuri.  Congrats on the safe arrival of baby Nate. 

Swinns.  How are you my love - stupid question really.  Big hugs

Nix.  I'm glad things have settled down, will you get another scan this week?

AFM.  Finally getting round to doing some change of addresses - only  6 weeks late.  At least I arranged for my mail to be redirected for a year - i knew how crap I would be.


----------



## Spuds

Swinny xxxxxx my heart goes out to you and dh ( I was devastated to see your news and just wish I could do or say something to make things better xxxx all I can say is to take your time and I am here for you love xxxxxx

Jo xxxx my God what a dreadful shock - we are thinking of you and sending love and prayers to all of you xx I hope you can take some comfort like nix said xxxxxx god bless xxxx

Zuri xxxxx a million congrats to you my love xxxxx in amongst such sadness you are that ray of sunshine XXXXXXX

afm still on phone  thinking of u all - bit better than last week thank god though kind of dispondant at the min  watching Garfield n eating cake )))

love to all you wonderful ladies wherever u are on thus gravy train 

spuds
XXXXXXX


----------



## Donkey

Remember me??   

  
Hello lovely ladies, I'm sorry i'm not  really up to speed with what's happening – I've read back a little  but I can't do 7 ½ weeks worth!!   

  
Swinny, there are no words and every  one of us feels your pain   

  
Jo and Nix what fantastic news to read.  Nix try not to worry, easier said than done I know.  Jo was this  your free go at the Lister?   

  
Zuri more fab news.  I love the name  Nathaniel, it is on my list of names.  I saw from your signature  you're not due until 11th Dec so why did you have a c  section early?   

  

  
Well my life has been a disaster.  I've  still not been discharged but I'm on day release. I shall tell you  the full story but if you're not into the gory details please skip  the next bit!!!   

  

  
On 23rd September I had a  10cm ovarian cyst and my ovary removed. The cyst turned out to be septic. We knew it would be a tricky  operation as I have had several previous surgeries and my bowel was  cut during a lap and I had a colostomy for a few months.  However the  cyst removal went went and no injuries which was the big worry!!!  But it just went down hill from there.  I had 4 blood transfusions in  the first 72 hours, I got fluid on my lungs and couldn't breathe  properly so was on oxygen for days and I vomited constantly...for 3 ½  weeks. I couldn't eat or keep anything down.  They then found a huge  abscess in my abdomen (so large they couldn't measure it) and put in  a drain.  I still have this drain as I have still have an abscess  although it has reduced. I have to have my abdomen flushed out and  aspirated twice a day and I have a bag attached to a tube in my  abdomen that collects pus.  I don't know how long it's going to take  for all the pus to clear but until the drain is removed I can't heal  properly.

  
I can't describe how ill I have been.  The doctors and nurses now admit to me how worried they have been.  I  can honestly say I wanted to die (I hope that doesn't offend anyone)  but I was a mess.  I have had every kind of test, scan and x ray you  can imagine the majority of which are very painful and undignified.  Even blood tests have become a nightmare as my veins collapsed and  they couldn't get blood or put in venflons. But I had to have bloods  to monitor my infection levels (the marker was meant to be 5 at a  maximum and mine went to 550).

  
I have lost so much weight, I went down  to 7st 4lbs but thankfully I have put on a pound in the last 10 days.  That is a huge achievement.  My boobs have shrunk sooooo much!

  
I am feeling so much better now but I  am very fragile and weak and still have this bl00dy abscess/drain.  When that goes life can resume.

  
I really want to come to the christmas  party but I don't know if I will be strong enough to drive.  Also I  know I will want to come home as I won't be up to any after meal  partying.  I am trying to persuade dh to drive me!!

  
Anyway take care.  I will try and get  on line but it is tricky in hospital...I have to go back soon.

  
So much love to you all          

  
Donkey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mag108

Jo: To you and Dp's family I offer my sincerest condolences. Losing someone close is all the more tragic when there hasnt been time to say goodbye.


Donkey: You poor thing. I am totally shocked you have been through so so much. It is baffling. I hope you are now on the mend. sending you a big hug. x


----------



## T0PCAT

Donks hun - good to see you back in the thread, so sorry the surgery and the after effects have been so awful   .  I have sent you a pm about the christmas meal


----------



## Ourturn

Donkey - you poor thing! There must be virtually nothing left of you             

Anna x


----------



## LV.

OMG I can't believe what I've just read

Jo - I'm so sorry sweetheart. You must feel in a strange place right now... Joy of your beloved BFP and then followed by such a shock. As the girls have already said you really mustn't think you tempted fate in anyway. Guilt is often a natural emotion in the grieving process but please leave those thoughts behind move as it's just not true. My heart goes out to you and your DF xxx

Donkey - I'm stunned at what you've been through. You've been so brave and I'm heartened to hear you are on the mend, sounds like a great achievement to be out on day release and with the weight gain. I'm totally gobsmacked at your story and think you're amazing to sound so good humoured, what a fighter. I hope you're proud of yourself, I certainly am. Much love. 

I feel totally humbled by what Ive just read. I went to an open day at a new college and have found out some things which cast doubt on whether my old college affairs have been conducted above board and was livid  but reading your stories put things in perspective.

Swins - still in my thoughts

Love to all

Xxx


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Jo, I'm so very sorry for you, your dh and his family. What an awful shock after being on such a high.  

Donkey on dear God, what a bl00dy nightmare! That sounds absolutely terrifying. Hope it all goes smoothly from now on and you make a great and speedy recovery.

Swinny    Thinking of you hun

Nix that's good news - hope the remaining months are stress free.

Zuri - Congratulations and welcome to little Nate xx

Thanks for the good wishes. I'm now 6dp2dt and today I had some fresh spotting. Not going crazy yet but obviously I have plenty of time to do that.

Fi xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Donkey, you poor thing, you've been through the mill and back, sending you lots of hugs and lovely to hear from you x


----------



## fishface

OMG - what an awful weekend this has turned out for our lovely ladies   

JoM - can't believe your news, please give DH a hug from us. I just wanted to congratulate you on your engagement too, i know everything is going to be overshadowed for a while - but we're here for you   

Swinny - lovely to hear from you hunny, please take care and i hope seeing the girls at the xmas party is the support you need at this time   

Nix - you had us worried hun - you rest up and rest up some more   

FC - still routing for you sweetie   

Donkey - firstly, lovely to hear from you hunny, its been a while    can't believe what you've been through lately and we didn't know    Hoping you put on loads of weight - not often i get to say that to a woman    I'm sure DH will see the importance to you getting to the party too - just wish i could be there too, to give you and swinny a   

Zuri - Nate is beautiful - well done you   

Let's hope this week gets better


----------



## Little Me

As fishy said, what an awful weekend for some of our lovely ladies  

Donks- hunny I know we've texted but my god, you are one brave lady - amazing
You've been through hell the  last year or so with everything else and this to top it off - simply awful  
Get better soon and I'm just a phone call away if you need me


Evening z, lv, beachy fishy mag

Fi- lots of luck n   love xxxx

Jo n Sarah special


----------



## shortie66

Donks bloody hell sweetheart what a hell of a time u've had          Really hope you start to feel better now and that the worst of it is behind you.       


Jo and swins thinking of you both my darlings         


Sorry ladies if i go quiet the next week or so    i am thinking of you all but i just tend to isolate myself a bit when going through it. No-one knows this time apart from family and my 2 friends. One is running cafe with scott while im away and the other is coming with me.


----------



## popsi

just a small post... xx

Donkey.. OMG you have been through hell darling, hope your slowly coming out the other side now, you are one brave lady    

swins...    

shorts... bless you honey we are here whenever you need us... Did you get my tel number honey xx

Nix... how are you darling xx

LM, Tracey, Beachy, Mags and every one huge


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - you do what you need to do. I'll be thinking of you and sending you


----------



## almond

Zuri - massive congratulations to you and DH and welcome to your little boy xxx

Jo - I read your news with horror, crying for you and DP and his family. Devastating. Words are inadequate. I am thinking of all of you   

Donkey - It is wonderful to hear from you, but the absolute opposite of wonderful to hear what you have been through over the past couple of months, when you had already been through so much already. I hope you start to get your strength back very soon, and that this is the last time you endure anything like this   

Swinny -   Thinking of you all weekend x

Shortie - you go as quiet or as loud as you want to. I will be thinking of you over the next couple of weeks and praying this is your time   

Love to all of you
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie     

Jo hunny - hope u are ok during this difficult time.

Swinny -


----------



## Miranda7

Oh no, Donks - blimey. God, how awful. I bloody hope that's you on the mend - what a terrible time it's been for you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Fingers crossed - that sounds like the perfect time for implantation bleeding      

Almond - hello lovely, how are you bearing up?   

Jo - agree with what the ladies have said here. Think its lovely that your fil got to hear your good news before he passed.       

What a mixed weekend


----------



## Spuds

Donks xxxxxxxxx I can't believe what u are going through xxxxxxxxxx bloody hell !!!! Sending u my love sweetheart xxx hope u r fighting fit soon xxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Swinny - wrote to you on the bumps thread already, but sending some more      here.

Jo - I am so sorry to read your dreadful news re DH's Dad, how awful  there are no words.   Can only echo others in saying that I hope that one day you can both take comfort that he died knowing your wonderful news, I know he will be so proud of you   

Donks - am amazed at how much awful stuff you have had to endure with your health since we met you  it's so unfair. I know from how ill my DH was how long it can take to get better again after going through so much/feeling almost institutionalised by hospital stays, and losing a lot of weight like that (he also went down to 7st), wishing you as quick a recovery as possible, with no further complications, you poor love   

Lots and lots of love to everybody else


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all on train to London for repeat tnf bloods after humira. 
Just wanted to send    to jo, Swinny and donks - you are allw
in my thoughts


----------



## Han72

Jo and Swins    thinking of you guys constantly!

Jaysus Donks  what a mare!    this poxy infection clears up quickly now! Poor you, I want to feed you chicken soup and stew and lots of yummy things but I guess your appetite must be totally banjaxed now Awww hon, I'm just glad you're up for the crimbo party (even if I can't come   and if dh won't drive you well give us his email addy and we'll all bombard him with bullyi... Er I mean begging mails til he sez yes!

Shorts - keep meaning to ask, what meds have you been prescribed lovey? When do you go again? Sorry if you said, I can barely remember me own name at the mo!
Sorry no more persos, goldfish brain kicked in again! Mad weekend here, my parents came over from blighty and DH's dad and step mum came up from Aix to meet for the first time  (it was Meet the Fokkers! Well very nearly if you know my married name you'll get it! And FIL is very Bob de Niro with his "circle of trust" v funny ) can't believe its taken so long, I mean we've only been together like 11 years ffs  ! It went really well tho, despite the language barrier (copious amounts of alcohol definitely helped  shame I couldn't join them but it was still hilarious! Mum was totally hammered  But mums got the flu so I've spent the weekend dodging germs and making her cups of tea  However my requests for her not to do the French thing and snog everyone she meets on both cheeks have been completely ignored so now FIL and DH (who rarely gets ill) are both coming down with the lurgy. Dh kindly informed me that he wasn't feeling well right after he kissed me. They all know I'm asthmatic and prone to chest infections and that I'm about to do another shot of intralipids which will mashup my immune system even more... Is it me overreacting or is everyone being really fick  I just don't get it  Meh!

Heyho ennuff moaning from moi, better boil the kettle for the next round of tea for the invalids! So much for bed rest 

Love to all!
Xxx


----------



## LV.

He he Nix that's hilarious! Glad the meeting of the Super Powers went well, sloshed affairs with the oldies.... Wish I could have been a fly on the wall

Jo & Donkey - been thinking about you, lots of love

Shorts - when do you fly petal? Did I miss that?

AFM - My anger levels have come down from livid to just plain seething about my college. I went to visit Reading college yesterday and it was absolutely gorgeous and I loved it, alas they have no places and the next time I could start would be next September! Uni of Portsmouth are being ridiculously slow in making their position clear but have categorically said they won't accredit anything further from our lecturers as it's no longer under the proper college banner so bang goes me finishing the year and getting my credits, my best hope for not losing the year's work is if another college can fold us in and I'm seeing another today so I'm praying they can accomodate. The uni may well refund our course fees which would be great but it's the thought of all that work going down the pan and having to re-do the last 9 months of work. The absolute WORSE thing though is there are dribs and drabs of info coming out about the college acting less than above board. Nothing concrete yet but there is a series of odd events that don't stack up so they want to hire a corporate investigator to dig properly. This will obviously have to be funded by students and lecturers. I just can't believe that this has happened at a  acupuncture college! One where we're taught about living the way of the Dao and all things zen and then they might be on the fricking take! I thought I left all that behind in the City but it seems there are crooks even in the most unlikely places. I feel so betrayed, cheated, angry and stupid.


----------



## Swinny

Morning my lovelies

Zuri - Hope you had a good night with baby Nate   


Thank you so much for all your love and support, I really don't know what i'd do without you guys.


Donkey    Oh my gorgeous lovely friend I am so, so sorry to hear your news about how poorly you've been. How terrifying for you and for DH to see you go through that. I am astounded at your bravery and I wish with all my heart for a very speedy recovery for you now. Amazing that you can even contemplate the party but so, so glad that you are. If you fancy a chat I am off and at home so we can cheer each other up. Love you lots and sending you lots of healing and speedy recovery vibes.


Jo – I cried so hard at your news yesterday my lovely and have been thinking about you constantly. I hope you guys are ok. Please know that your lovely FIL left with the happy knowledge that you had achieved your dream and that you were happier than you've ever been before.
I also meant to say yesterday congratulations on your engagement gorgeous girl. I know that you won't be celebrating it now, but your life is changing so much now and in months to come you'll take comfort in that and know that your FIL could not have been happier for you both      


Mags – Thank you so much for coming over last night I really needed that hug and to talk things through. My flowers are beautiful   


LM, Beachy and Wazycat thanks for being there for me to talk when I felt able     


Laura – Your text yesterday meant a lot to me and you are right all of this devastation and pain does make the end result all the more sweet. I know that given the time to get over this I will come back fighting. I just worry that Paul won't go through this again   


Shortie – I am routing for you my love and I totally get why you need some quiet time this week. Good luck gorgeous   


Nix – You get a face mask on you dolly....no nasty germies!!!!   

Lou – Good luck with your scan tomorrow flower       


LV – Glad that you went to Reading hun as that's where my acu lady said was one of the strongest colleges. That's an absolute pi**er about the under hand goings on. 


Ginger – Hope you're ok hun?? Thanks for your PM it was lovely    


Tracey – Thank you my lovely. I am ok, or I will be. I just feel as though I must have been a very bad person in a former life. Feel so, so worn out with it all   


Jersey – Thank you for your kind words. I really appreciate your support. Hope you are ok and I am sorry to hear how down you've been. I totally get it hun and I am sending you lots of love back   


Almond – Wishing that me, you and Jersey were in a different space right now   


Zahida – Good luck with the G Man flower   


Ocelot -   


Malini – Thank you for your kind words. Paul and I have been really touched by all of the love that we've received. If there's one good thing that comes from this evil bl*8dy nightmare is the lovely friends that we have right here.


AFM – I thought nature was going to take it's course yesterday but now nothing, I had crampy pains and a little bit of brown discharge (TMI I know!). I am ranging between weepy and then I have wild thoughts about maybe they were wrong and when I go on Friday they'll see something....daft I know as 2 sonographers couldn't have got it so badly wrong. Been Dr googling misdiagnosed miscarriage and there's loads of tales of ladies with Bicornate or tilted uterus's being misdiagnosed and I've got both.    I know but just can't take it in. Going to be completely loopy by Friday I'm sure   
Feeling rubbish today as Paul has had to go into work and I am on my own. My mum is coming down in a bit though 


Spuds, Fishy, Shortie, Mirra, Anna, Steph, Popsi, Nicki, LW, Heaps, Leola, Wishy Washy, AnnaOC, Purps, RC, Bugle, Fingers Crossed, Driver, lots of love to you all


----------



## Jumanji

Donkey - so sorry you are been through so much; really hope you get better soon.    

JoM - there are no words.          

Swinny - I am so sorry; this is just so terribly unfair.     

Lv -   

but...

Zuri - many congratulations on the birth of baby Nate!!


----------



## lainey-lou

Hey girls 

Gosh!  So much going on (as always).

Jo - I am so sorry to hear your news, what awful timing    But so pleased to hear about your BFP and engagement.  IF can make you feel you are being punished in some way but it really is just bad luck and you mustn't think that way cos it aint true   

Nix - WOW!  I missed that too.  Congrats on your BFP.  Please try to remember that bleeding is so common in early pg - I had some massive bleeds with the twins and was utterly convinced it was all over so many times.  I am not going to say try not to worry, cos of course, you will    but just remember it doesn't mean the end is nigh    

Shortie - I so hope this is your time.  Completely understand your desire to focus and lay low.  I have everything crossed for you.

Hello LM - how are you?

Swinny - I double checked and I didn't see a hb for Cecily until 7wk 5, until then they had only ever seen one and I had LOADS of scans.  So, wait and see what the scan this week brings, it is possible things get missed.   

Donkey - OMG!  What a terrible time you have had.  I hope you are on the mend soon.  If you want to go to the Christmas party, I could always drive you (that's if I am allowed to come   ).  You live very near me, don't you.

Z - good luck today, we don't know each other yet x

LJ - how is the little man?  Getting big now I expect.

LW - hello lovely.  Your boy is gorgeous, glad things came right for you after all your terrible luck.

Tracey - good to see you here.  See you are going again soon, really routing for you.

Hi to Malini, Mag, Mira, Laura, Steph and all the other oldies (and newbies) who are far better at posting than me.

Right, confession time.  I just want to explain my disappearance.  I am not looking for sympathy cos I know I am lucky, lucky lucky but I just want to let you know what happened.

I had have pretty terrible PND (I planned how to end it all and how I could run away and start a new life on many occasions).  I have really not had the best year, which is such a shame because I love my babies sooo much and after everything we went through it seems ridiculous that I was so depressed and anxious, but there it is, hormones are funny, unpredictable things (as we all know) and I couldn't help it.  The long and the short of it is that I was embarrassed and ashamed to admit to you lot that I was miserable because I knew you would swap with me in a heartbeat.  God, this is hard!  I hope you can all forgive me, I feel I really let you all down because I wasn't there for you and couldn't share my pain.

I am going to end now, there is loads more I could say but I don't want this to sound any more self indulgent   The good news is that I feel a lot better these days, thanks to my huge dose of antidepressants and my psychiatrist    I really have been thinking of you all and have tried to pop in and will try harder now 

Love to everyone

Lainey xx


----------



## elinor

Morning everyone - no time for major personals (work!!) but just popped on to say:

JoM - so sorry to hear your news. What a roller-coaster of emotions for you and DP. Sending  .

Swinny - I don't know what to say! I totally understand the need to hope they have got it all wrong, at the same time as trying to accept what the 'experts' say. Can't be a good place to be - but glad you mum is coming for a while. More   for you.

Donkey - it is so good to have you back posting, and you have been through a nightmare of a time! Really hope you are properly on the mend now  and also that you can bully persuade DP to bring you to the PR curry night!

LV - sorry that things with college are not easy. Hope you have friends amongst the other students so you can find a way forward (or just people to moan with!) together.

Shortie - whether you are posting or not, we will be thinking of you. Do whatever you need to do -       hoping and praying that this is your time.

And Zuri - congratulations on your little boy! Nathaniel is a beautiful name, and I hope you are both doing well despite his early arrival.

Hello to everyone else - sorry this is a short post, but hope you are all well. things fine here, but getting tired very easily....
love and best wishes
Elinor xx

Lainey - just seen your post, and can't ignore it. Don't worry about not having posted sooner - PND can affect anyone, and if folk on here don't understand hormonal rollercoasters no-one does.   So sorry you have had a hard time with it - like other forms of depression it is not a rational thing, you can know that you have stuff you want, your babies are perfect, finally treatment worked, but still feel depressed. Glad you have found the right treatment for you, and hope that things are getting easier. I am sure I am not the only one on here who has had needed treatment for depression, and whilst every situation is different, and PND has a whole range of aspects unique to itself, if you haven't been around because you have needed time to deal with stuff that is just fine. I (and_,_ I am sure, we) all welcome you back! You haven't let anyone down, and you don't need to be forgiven. I am just pleased to see you back again.  
Love
Elinor x


----------



## purple72

Oh Lainey Sweetie,

I'm so sorry you have suffered so badly with PND. It's a terrible curse hunny and does not discriminate unfortunately so even the sweetest, most amazing mummies who have always wanted children get struck down too. You have nothing to be sorry about or need our forgiveness for. I'm just so sorry that you went through this without our support. And am glad you can post again here now! Big hugs xxxx

Donks have PM'ed you 

Jo D have messaged you on PR bumps and babes x


----------



## lainey-lou

Elinor/Purple - thank you soo much for the lovely messages.  They have made me cry.  It is so true that depression is irrational, I kept looking at my beautiful, perfect girls and feeling empty and lonely and unworthy.  Now I look at them and want to burst with pride but it was a difficult time and I appreciate the lovely words.

Purps - how is your gorgeous boy.  I am so thrilled for you and DH.  I remember being absolutely distraught for you both when your last IVF failed, when you had those beautiful blasts.  It made your BFP all the more sweet and I was so overjoyed for you.  You deserve it so much xx

Elinor - wow!  Another pg lady.  It's so lovely to see so many of you having success xx


----------



## purple72

Lainey sweetie, will PM you x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

 
11 sleeps to go .....
Can't wait to see my friends   

Qick one cos rushed off my size 2's 

Sarah-    

Jo 

lainey- so sorry you've been suffering 

Donks- yeah, I echo what Elinor said about DH  

Shorts - 

Purps- hi love 

Elinor- you sorted with hotel for next Friday love?


----------



## purple72

Lainey sweetie your inbox is full so cannot PM you. I don't post on this main board much anymore so will PM you via F/book xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jo M - I was so sad to read your news, you and DH and family must be heartbroken, why does sadness seem to follow team PR around, I agree with the girls though and he passed away after hearing the most amazing news. 

Nix - sorry for stalking you, we just worry 

Swinny - more love and  for you and P. You are an amazing strong woman and I feeled priviledged to know you 

Lainey -  good to have you back posting.   one each for the twins

LM - 11 days  , wowsers where is the time going, I bought a dress (yes a dress!!!!) on Saturday, though I think you could wear it with jeans & heels as well, would post a link but it looks vile on their website 

Donkey - huge hugs to you  , you really have been through the mill, where do you live hun, can we arrange for one of team PR to pick you up and bring you to the party and then DH could maybe take you home afterwards?

Mag - so pleased you are coming partying, are you Ok with which hotel we are staying in as there are a few with similar names (Broadway Plaza £51.65 room only )


----------



## Little Me

AM- link please    wanna see it 
mag is sharing a bed with sarah at mine (sarah bringing a blow up extra bed   )


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - it's much nicer in real life though (they had a one day sale on on Saturday) 

http://www.coast-stores.com/NICOLA-DIP-DYE-DRESS/Dresses/coast/fcp-product/2224716270


----------



## Little Me

wow AM- that's stunning really gorgeous xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I can't believe what some you wonderful women have had to go through.

Donks.  I was shocked when I read your post.  I remember your previous bad experienced in hospital and thought that this time it would go smoothly for you.  I'm so glad that you are on the mend.

Jo, I forgot to congratulate you on your engagement when I responded to your previous post.  How are you, DP and the family bearing up.  

Swinns.  Big hugs to you and Paul.  I know what you mean when you were talking about the sonographers being wrong.  I felt exactly the same.  Even after it was triple confirme and I had AF I still held on to that hope.  This MC lark is awful, you feel a tiny bit better after a few days then you have to have another scan or nature takes its course a while later and you go back to square one again.   

Lainey.  Lovely to hear from you.  I am sorry you have been feeling so bad.  We know that PND doesn't choose who it is going to effect.  It must just make you feel even worse when you think you should be so happy because you tried so hard.   

Shorts. I'm glad you have a friend going with you.  

Jersey.  I hope you are feeling a little bit brighter?

Nix.  Your family weekend sounds hilarious/exhausting.  I hope you are managing to get lots of rest.

LV.  You have every right to feel confused and angry but definately not stupid  

I am running out of lunch hour.


----------



## fishface

Hiya ladies - just a quickie - taken a while to read through   

Driver - wow lush dress - look forward to seeing the pics hun   

Shortie - you know we all understand hun, we are all routing for you   

Nix - oy mrs, you're supposed to be resting, your mum and mil should be running around after you   

LV - hope you get the course sorted soon hun   

Swinny, JoM -   

Lainey - hello lovely lady, so nice to hear from you - your girls are georgeous    no one here is ever going to judge you hun, after all you've been through, don't put yourself through more by thinking that - don't be a stranger now   

Bye from me for now


----------



## elinor

Little Me - yes I am sorted for accommodation on Friday. I probably won't be up for partying late (my normal bedtime is a distant memory - first trimester I was lucky if I made it to 9pm, now I can usually stay awake till 9.30, or sometimes even 10pm!), and have nothing to wear (that fits anyway), let alone a nice party outfit... but maybe I can work on that next weekend and finally get myself into maternity shopping? 

Hi Fishy, Driver, Tracey, Purple, LittleJ, Donkey, Lainey (special  ) and everyone else.

Can't remember who asked me, but I didn't find out the flavour at my scan last week. I said I'd rather have a surprise, as long as everything was normal, and it was.... so if people ask 'what are you having?' I just say 'a baby!'... since the scan I am starting to feel a bit positive about it, it seems like it is really happening, finally. 

All best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## T0PCAT

Lainey - PND is indiscriminate so please don't feel emarassed or ashamed, all those hormeones sloshing around I am suprised it isn't more common.  So glad you are on the mend.  

Swinny hun - take it one day at a time hun, you will come out of this fighting.  

Jo M - like the others have said, I am sure you FIL is watching over you, DH and bump.  

LV - I am suprised you are only still seething, what a royal mess you college have made, I really hope you can get it sorted out.  Be a terrible shame if all that hard work went to shame......

Nix meet the 'Focckers' would have loved to have seen that.  hope your mum did not give u the lurgy.  

Hi LM, Elinor, heaps, driver spuds...I can't remember any more my head is up my a*** soooo tired after early start for London this morning...love u all and can't wait for the 26th November


----------



## Little Me

Elinor - it'll just be great to meet   

Z hugs love   

LV what a nigthmare love        

Well ladies, I have found tickets to Take That     
My cousin has 2 spare but for Wembly but it's just one train journey so well pleased


----------



## Ourturn

Lainey - I am so sorry you had to go through that, so cruel after everything you have been through. You really have nothing to be embarrassed about, PND is an illness  

Jo - I too forgot to congratulate you. Hope you are all doing as well as anyone can during this time 

LadyV - what an absolute nightmare! I really hope something can be sorted out for you 

Driver - fab dress! I got a coast dress too when the offer was on too....spooky! I even have shoes to match (from the summer sale), but the dress I got from Debenhams is much cheaper. Not sure I can justify keeping both!

Swinny - you are going through a hellish time, I am so sorry. Can the scan not be bought foward at all?  

Nix - You crack me up! I think you should have gotten one of the full on face masks they wore in Hong Kong when they had that flu epidemic! Maybe then they might have gotten the hint. Can you get IL's easily in france then?

Donks - it would be soooo lovely to see you if you could come. I am willing you to recover soon 

Leola - my puppy is going through a really naughty phase, hope she's not a bad influence on L! I am looking forward to the madness though 

Elinor - will be lovely to meet you and your bump 

LM - love your reminders! 

Zahida - good luck with the retest 

Spuds - 

Love to everyone I've not mentioned. Sneaking on at work 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Anna    

Off to my last counselling session in a bit ladies   
I'll probably have one follow up in January


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - well done on completing the counselling, have you found it useful?

I'm off to see this tonight with some Leeds FF'ers :-

http://www.theatre-productions.com/Shows/naked_truth/cast.htm

SB - keep them both  , have we seen photo's?


----------



## Ourturn

Driver

I have royal blue suede shoes that go well with this one:

http://www.coast-stores.com/DESREY-DIP-DYE-DUTCHESS-SATIN-DRESS/Dresses/coast/fcp-product/2143407415

This one looks much better on in the flesh as the model does not fill it out, and the pic makes it look a little cheap:

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_018010388397_-1?breadcrumb=Home%7EWomen%7EDresses


----------



## Little Me

yeah Anna, keep em both   

AM - I guess I have yes, BUT, it wasn't fertility counselling - sayign that- she's helped with my excessive (almost feeling terrified something bad was gonna happen) worrying. and in general, how I feel about myself .ie I'm not a usless failure etc etc so yeah, she's helped


----------



## Little Me

flippin eck you lot are gonna look stunning     

Love it Anna xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

SB - definately keep both, they both look stunning, wish I could wear something fitted like that, notice on mine its all lovely and flowy and floaty and hides a multitude of sins. Which are you wearing to the party?

Elinor - you will look stunning with your lovely little bump no matter what you are wearing.

I will probably chicken out of wearing the dress (even with trousers) and be in jeans and a nice top. Plus if we have to walk anywhere I can only just wear (not walk) in heels after my 2 broken foot incidents so will be bringing flats   

Izzy - Did you decide about Good Food?

LM - do you have a full list as to whose coming (and whose staying where) cos I've forgotten, need to make sure I've got the right number of crackers for the PR crackers   

Shortie - is there anything that needs doing for the party, let one of us know we don't want you worrying about anything during your FET.


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Just a quick pop in to say hello      


AM just gotta do name badges and think everything is else is sorted


----------



## shortie66

Gonna do a new list for the party with ff names and real names, can you please let me know if everyone has the right name as there is a massive jackhammer going full blast in the kitchen and feel like my head is about to fall off 

Secret santa present of no more than £5.00 please  
Defo
LM 
Rural Chick 
Spuds 
LV 
Elinor 
Donkey 
AofC 
Heaps 
Annasob 
Shortie 
Driver 
Leola 
Louises 
Swinny 
Calypso 
Ocelot Cub 
Zahida 
Izzi 
Mag108 
Lainey-Lou 
Think thats everyone  LM let me know if i've missed anyone off please, this bloody noise is doing my sodding head in


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - the blue dress sucks me in and the silver one creats an illusion! Fitted things can make you look slimmer if the cut is right, I think. I have been to the Good Show loads in the past, its a good day out, lots of frebbies and free wine tasting (used to come home wrecked!) 
Not sure which one yet.

Is Donks comming then? Yeah   

Tracey - hos the new house?

Shorts - is there no where you can go? I remember having our kitchen done...nightmare! 

LM - great news re TT tickets!

Hi Heaps


----------



## Ourturn

Ladies - I feel bad posting this in light of all the sad news we have had lately but if all goes well I will not be drinking next week. Started pink spotting on Friday, odd as period not due until Tuesday (tomorrow). Took a hpt and got a strong bfp Sunday, Had my first blood hcg back and the number is 402  . Think I am 14 or 15 dpo. Feel shocked, terrified but happy and hopeful, maybe clearing C and the pooled donor LIT's did the trick and this will be 10th time lucky.


----------



## shortie66

OMFG              

what am i doing wrong here      why does my foo kin font never change foo kin size


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh Ania        I really hope this your time.  Thank you for sharing your news with us - we are all here together thru good and bad.


----------



## lainey-lou

LM - lucky you, I wish I had some tickets    You are most certainly not a failure, IF makes you feel that way but u r a special lady   

SB - wow!  you are going to look amazing.   

Fingers Crossed      

LV - I haven't read back far enough to know what is going on re: studies but I am still outraged on your behalf    I will try and read back so I be properly outraged x

Tracey - lovely to hear from you.  You have moved?  Still in the same area or was it a long distance move?

Shortie - you are very organised, badges and everything.   

Thank you so much for your lovely comments.  It's hard to explain but I think you either have IF or you don't and if you do have it then you always have it.  Even having had my bubbas I still feel that this is where I belong because noone in the real world understands the pain of IF, which is a pain I still feel and remember so well, it is part of me and will never go away.

When Lily Allen lost her baby I felt real pain for her and my stomach was in knots because I remember that feeling and the massive sense of emptiness and loss.  It is something smug fertiles will never understand, they may empathise but they will never REALLY get it.  

Does this make any sense or am I talking out of my    as usual.   

Oooh SB!  Just seen your post.  A tentative and subdued woohoo (if that's possible).  Those numbers are gooooood.  Have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Swinny

Oh SB that's bl*8dy fantastic news my lovely friend.    that this is it for you sweetie    

LM - Thank you so very much for the lovely bouquet it's so gorgeous and all my faves. It made me cry    but in a good way so thank you, thank you, thank you      

Lainey - I am so very sad for the pain that you've endured since the girls. There is not a sole on here who would be anything but supportive, PND is a terrible illness and one that is indiscriminate. I am glad that you're back with us and have shared this with us, I think that's very brave   

Beachy   

Mag


----------



## shortie66

Lainey i wanted to say earlier but forgot    just because you have struggled to have your babies does not mean that you are then immune to pnd sweetheart. I for one certainly do not feel less of you for having had it, in fact i feel immensely proud of you for admitting it and just sad that you didnt have our support to help you through it


----------



## shortie66

Swinny          for you babe.


----------



## fishface

SB - whhhhhoooooppppppppeeeeeeeeee - well done guys ... at least this week is looking up already, enjoy


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  that's wonderful news.  I am sure that even those who have had bad news recently would want you to share your good news.

the selfish part of me sometimes wonders if I can take any more of other people's pain on here.  It has been so sad lately but the non selfish part of me wants to support you all.

We need good news to keep us going.

Lainey.  I moved about 1/3 of a mile away !  House about the same size but a bigger garden and we are going to add a conservatory to make a dining room which will mean we have more space overall.

On that note, we had three quotes from conservatory companies.  the first one was £50k    so we politely declined then the second one (after they said 'we don't do conservatories, only glass houses' in a very posh voice) was £75k    .
Happily the third quote was a more reasonable £25k and they didn't look down their nose while talking to us.

Heaps.  I have kind of started my DE tx.  I had downreg jab a couple of weeks ago but might need another as my donor is behind me.  They are even talking of it ending up after Xmas if the timing goes wrong    Might be coincidence but downreg jab seems to have givem me two massive spots which won't go away and ongoing bleeding which is now slowing down.

I really really really want to come to the party, there are too many of you who need in person hugs.  I am going to try a couple more options of overnight babysitters.  If I could swing it woudl there be room for me at the table?


----------



## Züri

wow wow wow wow Anna SB thats fantastic news   


Lainey so lovely to hear from you and PND can affect anyone, it doesn't bypass people who struggled to conceive. Glad you are feeling better and thanks for sharing xxx


Oh and Elinor lovely you not found out, surprises are much better. I'd have been gutted if we knew - especially when everything else became planned down to an exact day and time  xx


Love to everyone else, got to turf my husband out of my hospital bed now and get back in it. Can you believe i am supposed to be here recovering and he is sprawled out in my bed    


xx


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - were they quoting for a conservatory or a house!   

Lainey - know what you mean about Liily Allen    The news made me feel physically sick, so so sad. I will put money on the fact she probably has sticky blood syndrome

Zuri - has he had his middle cut into? No, chuck him out!!   

Shorts - fookin is what my inlaws from Ireland

Thanks ladies. Need to step away from Dr Google. Went from thinking its twins, to thinking it may be molar. 
Quick favour, please can you mention my real name on here, as its unusal and I don't want work finding out, ta!


----------



## popsi

SB... thats great news hun... well done you and DH.. nice to have some happy news after a horrid week xx

lainey..the girls are right there is no right or wrong to an illness honey its just so sad that after the struggle you had to get them you were dealt another horrid blow and had PND too xx

jo.. hugs to you and DP honey xx

swinny... how are you my lovely xx

LM... great the counselling seems to have helped a little hun well done xx

shorts...how are you honey xxx

tracey... hope you get your dates sorted soon hun waiting is awful xx

purps... lovely to see you here honey xx

sorry run out of steam and time now, off to make a sandwich for myself ... all a bit manic in my house when DH is afternoons xxxx thinking of you all even though i dont do full personals xxx


----------



## shortie66

Asob have changed name on list hunny    


Tracey hope you can make it sweetie      


We have no hot water    no idea whats happened plumber should be out in a bit. No kitchen ceiling either now, and place is covered in yet another layer of dust    


LM thanks for doing the badges hun, c ya 2moz     


Getting stressed now


----------



## mag108

Lainey:   you poor thing! I am so sad to think of you going through pnd and not feeling you could come on here. But then I know how irrational depression can be. I am glad you are moving on from it. sending you a big hug and welcome back sweetie.  


Annsob: So happy for you and I really hope you WILL NOT be drinking at the party. Hoping it's your time hun. Are you going to see Dr G?
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Kate my pleasure love   


Anna- absolutely friggin marvellous lovely   


Sarah- you're welcome lovely       

Hi Mag   

Tracey- I added a couple more spaces in case there was any way you could come      
I REALLY hope you can        


Lainey- you too mrs    
and Donks   


Zuri- hows you and little Nate?   


Pops hi lovely   


right, gotta dash- off to Tesco xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just logged on and had to post to say congratulations SB...keeping everything crossed..x

Lainey, couldn't go without giving you a big hug and saying that although I haven't been through what you have I can understand how you felt and glad that you managed to get help x

Will try and get back later..got another early start tomorrow so need a pretty earlyish night..x


----------



## purple72

Many Congrats SB keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## shortie66

Woooohoooo hot water is back on    Builders had reconnected hot and cold water pipes wrong way round and wouldnt work properly cos of the pressure of somat like that       Off for a lovely hot bath, kitchen far too dusty to cook in tonight so an indian it is


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - that's fab news!  I understand your caution but think 10th time lucky has a certain ring to it.  You back for bloods in two days?   


Shortie - you have got a lot on your plate at the moment.  When you do fly out?  Totally understand the lying low thing, you need to do what is right for you knowing we are rooting for you.


Zuri - Nate is such a cutie!  We want more piccies on **?  How are you feeling after the C-section?


Tracey - offer of a lift still stands if we can sort out timings


Lainey - we haven't properly 'met' really but just wanted to say that although I haven't been through PND, my best friend suffered very badly with it for many months last year.  It was horrid seeing her turn from a capable, confident woman to someone I hardly knew.  Thankfully she is through it now, but I saw how tough it can be.  Glad you are through it.


Swinny - I am thinking of you and wishing there were some words of comfort.  I can only imagine what an agonising wait it will be til Friday.   


Donkey - good to see you posting but what an awful time you have had.  Sounds awful.  I am glad you are on the mend and looking forward to hopefully seeing you on 26th.


Nix - your meal sounded very amusing.  Hope you are resting up now.


Jo - thinking of you   


AFM - have had a rather worrying 24 hours.  Look away now....TMI alert coming up...  last night I found quite a lot of grotty grey/brown and white crinone lumps.  Panicked about the grey/brown stuff and consulted Dr Google.  Just about managed to calm myself, then decided I needed to have a clear out (I did warn you about the TMI!).  Then inserted some more Crinone and there was fresh red blood on the applicator and then more spots this morning.  Went into major panic mode and rang clinic.  However, no spotting since and no cramps so still sticking with scan date tomorrow.  Just one sleepless night to go.....


Louise xx


----------



## shortie66

Louise good luck for tomorrow sweetheart              Fly out on sunday and back on tuesday


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise -        for scan tomorrow


----------



## beachgirl

Lousie, good luck for tomorrow...

Isn't it cold!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Louise      How far along are you? I have read that some women get spotting/small bleeds when af would normally have been due, 4 weeks, 8 weeks etc    your scan brings good news tomorrow.  Also might the gel/applicator not be agrivating your linning and that's causing the spotting?

Yes bloods Wednesday pm so won't get results until Thursday

Mag - have a telephone consult with the G man Wednesday am. He was booked out for tomorrow. Need to know whether I should raise steroids to 40mg and sort IL's and double check about antib's (thankfully had a stash and have started those) 

Shorts - good news! Enjoy your bath. Can't belive you fly so soon! Wrap up warm, bound to be chilly! My accu belives in keeping feet warm when ttc! 

Thanks everyone   

Came home, close to freezing outside and dh had not turned the heat on! Wrapped up in dressing gown, woolly socks, uggs and only just warming up.

x


----------



## Spuds

Still on phone Grrrr  !!!

Hugs to asb )))))) and shorts n swinns n Jo xxxxx

freezing ere in jersey !!!!


----------



## lucky_mum

Can't stop long, just a quickie to say:

AnnaSOB - wooo  I am so pleased for you hon, tentative  and lots of    and    hope so much that all will be well 

Louise - hope you just nicked yourself with the applicator  Crinone does cause some really weird clumpy stuff, which is often an odd peachy or browny colour due to some chemical reaction, I got on fine with it, apart from (sorry TMI  ) having to clear out the clumps now and then, but I know some others prefer the pessaries (I didn't like these so much as they gave me a lot more side effects) - sending  and hope you will soon be reassured that all is well   

Lainey - I feel really bad that you never said anything when we met a few months ago with Amanda  and so didn't know what you was going through - huge  hon, and I am so glad you you are now feeling better   

I hope all those going will have a fabulous night out next week 

As for me, off on Wednesday for a few days in Warwick, back at the weekend - lots of love to all


----------



## Little Me

Louise hun for today 

Anna- I'm still smiling


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna(SB) - OMG, how amazing is that, I am saving my jumping pom pom's for your official announcement but those blood results sound fantastic   

Louise -      for today   

Better get on with some work and trying to sort out finances as just found out we have to pay cash if we have hysto in Athens and I don't get paid until the day after we go....


----------



## LV.

Wow Anna - I wasn't expecting that news, fabaroonie!

Lainey - Everyone has already said it so eloquently... big hugd xx


----------



## lainey-lou

Ahhh, girls, u r lovely x

louise - good luck today xxx

steph - thanks hun, I hid it well. People would say how brilliantly they thought I was coping,little did they know xx

sb - x

I am going to come next Friday. I just need to book a room. Woohoo!  Can someone pm me with donkey's number or even better (probably) can someone text her my number so I can offer her a lift. She lives ten minutes away from me


----------



## T0PCAT

Lainey - I have texted Donks and offered her a lift too....she say it all depends if she gets discharged from hospital.


----------



## LV.

Wow, it's going to be such a good night..... yipppeeee!


----------



## LV.

Girls, anyone had Fillicine before? I got my meds list from Serum today and it's the only one I've not fathomed out

xx


----------



## Ourturn

LM -   

Driver - can you not pay by credit card? Or does it have to be a bank transfer?

Lainey - great news that you can come! 

Ladyv - sorry that's a new one. Have you tried the serum thread?

Morning Zahida 

Steph - I work in Warwick on certain days, pm me if you fancy meeting for a coffee

I'm in lancashire today in the coldest office in the world brrrrrr


----------



## LV.

Anna - hope you're keeping warm... Yes did post on Serum and apparently it's uber strength folic acid. How are you feeling? Smiling for you here

Driver - Explain to Penny, from what I've read on the Greece threads it sounds like they can be super accommodating and if you flag it up front then they may let you pay by bank transfer the day after. It's certainly worth an ask. They have already posted out my meds without any payment xx


----------



## Han72

ooooh Dinna can I just do a little mini woop woop!  Have you spoken to the Gorgon What's he saying               Oops just looked again and seen you're booked for tomoz        even he cant be negative with that lovely high number! Now she said, changing the subject rapidly,  I LOVE that blue dress! 

Lainey -       bless you darling, PND is nothing to be ashamed of and I hold my hands up to being someone who's been treated for depression in the past and I'm a bit worried about it myself tbh.... Im so sorry you didn't feel able to share previously so here are some of the hugs you missed out on while you were in hiding         So happy you're feeling better now but pretty please promise not to run away and hide when things get tough, we luv you you know!     Oh and squishes to the girls!     

LV - I'd be wanting to rip someone's head off too matey, zen or no flipping zen!  Really hope you can sort this out and not lose all the hard graft you've put in up until now!  BTW the girlie who did  my acu in barbiedolsls got her quallie from Middlesex Uni   Sorry never heard of filithing..... Ah hang on... Dr Google seems to be saying it's good ole folic acid   

Wheezy       hon!  Don't worry aout the brown stuff. And apparently you should't even worry about loads of red either    Gawd I wish there was a way to check hcg at home    

Swins                  for Friday? I don;t want to raise false hope but stranger things have happened....

Ginge - wha'ping gyal?! You ok?      

Shorts - tell me about you meds chick! Have you got them all yet    ahem...

Drives      no stalking, it's so lovely that so many people actually care, this board and the truly beautiful people on it totally restore my faith in human nature every single day    Group huuuuuug!!!!!    Hope you can sort out the payment but I et if you can show you've set up the bank transfer for the following day it'll be cool and the gang!  

So jealous of all the clothes comparisons for the party!  I wanna go!  DH doesn't even wanna let me come to London for intralips so I guess a party's definitely out of the question  


Ok Shutting up now as 2 new replies already posted while Ive been blethering on!  The good news is DH now has man-flu so guess who's on nursing duty   

xxx


----------



## LV.

Thanks Nix love - I've checked out Middlesex and it's a year longer and you learn Mandarin. I have trouble enuff with English! 

I saw another college yesterday, close to my house, course all good and they have places and I can start now but would mean repeating 3/4 of my 1st year and they need £4k by 1st December (some uni stupid registration rule) and the uni of Portsmouth haven't said if they are refunding us or anything. SUCKS! I've gone from mad to sad, the money we have is for DE next month  so not enough for course fees. Soooo gutted cos I've already paid them once this year   

DH went for 3rd interview for the Moscow job yesterday (which had turned into London job but with travel - would have been perfect) to be told he was too experienced for that job and they want him to interview for a much bigger role but it's based in Moscow FULL TIME!!! It's an amazing job for him but Moscow sounds like an absolutely awful place to live from all I've read.

I just don't know if I'm coming or going at the moment, head's all over the place


----------



## Ourturn

Lady v - I get high dose folic acid on prescription, think its 5mg...I spent a little time in Moscow, was heaven compared to Minsk were I lived for 3 months as part of my degree...now that was a DUMP! 

Nix - Gorgon!   Have you had any dealings with the Gorgon yourself with this pg? Wish you were comming to the party, boo to dh!


----------



## Little Me

LV- blimey hun, what a head screw foryou. I can imagine you're well confused Big hugs    

Yo AM- Credit card hun then pay it stright off when pay day?   

Nix    

Glad you can make it Lainey, I'll text u now with Donks number   

And ladies..............................................................


----------



## Little Me

10 sleeps to go


----------



## H&amp;P

Little Me said:


> Yo AM- Credit card hun then pay it stright off when pay day?


they won't do credit card for the hysto or it would all be going on there, we will sort it before we get there, one way or another......

LV - thanks for the tip, will speak to them and see what they say, do you have dates to go out there or are you waiting for scans etc? Still hoping everything works out with your course and you don't end up out of pocket and losing all that work. 

OMG 10 sleeps.....whooo hooooooo.


----------



## Han72

Dinna - nah mate, am avoiding him, can't stand the negativity   I need shiny happy people about me so the gynie here's about to get sacked if he doesn't sort himself out. If he tells me he wouldn't have gone ahead with this fibroid one more time I'm likely to take his dildo cam, take down his pantalon and insert it where the soleil don't brille iyswim   

LM     right back atcha!  I do love the party countdown even if I can't come out to play   

LV -      Ok one thing at a time. What's the priority right now? Dh's job, or the course?  I think that in your position I'd pick one and concentrate on that or it just feels like your head's gonna fly off! Then I'd try and break it down a bit more:

Re the job: If you go to Moscow and hate it, is there some kind of get-out clause  Surely you wouldn't be totally trapped there against your will?

Re the fees, hang on hon, I'm sure even if you do have to pay anything, it won't be yet and     that Portsmouth will come good and give you a refund... and would you not defer until the Moscow thang is sorted anyway   

This is just me jotting things down as they come to mind, you've probably thought about these things already so feel free to tell me to shut the hell up!

xxx


----------



## LV.

Would love to hear some Moscow tales Anna! From what I've read it's one of the most expensive cities in the world, one of the unfriendliest, people are rude, it's incomprehensibly (well to me!) COLD in the winter, apartments are mega expensive and are chintz-tastic, everyone is on the take and out to rip you off and people fight in the supermarkets! Any wonder I'm not sold on the idea?! DH said we don't have to go but he'd be silly not to take this job if he gets it, it'll really make his career.


Nix - Wow, orderly thoughts.... on paper too... this is what I am missing! I literally start thinking about it all and my head implodes and I give up and make a cup of tea. I think it's an overwhelming feeling of all these major things buzzing around but having zero control over any of them. I have an interview with the college on Monday so I'm hoping there may be a get out clause for the fees some how, if not then we just don't have the money for the course fees unless we sacrifice DE cycle which I'm just not going to do. It all becomes irrelevant if he gets the job but then I wonder what the hell I'd do in awful Moscow whilst he's at work if I'm not preggers and if I'm lucky enough to be preggers then it'll be even worse being in Mosocow away from my mum and my friends. I'll have a spousal visa to come and go to Moscow but then that's being away from DH. It's just all made worse as all of these things are just maybes. There, head gone again... time for a cuppa! Wow, that was a rant... sorry!

LM - only 10 more sleeps?! yippeeee! Better sort a secret santa and my outfit me thinks


----------



## Han72

Hey LV well I think you've got one bit sorted out straightaway. If Portsmouth won't cough up then the acu goes on the backburner - end of!  Cos the tx takes priority.... So you know what to do about that situation if it occurs - therefore you can stop thinking about it (haha said she, the ace worrier!)

Re life in Moscow - is there not some kind of ex-pats forum where you can chat to others who're already there and can tell you what it's really like?  I'm willing to bet it's a bit different for the ex-pats than the locals and nowhere near as bad as it's been painted for you there        
And chintz schminz who gives a flyer! I bet you'll be able to change things around a bit and I'm pretty sure your DH will be able to screw a good deal out of his employers as they're clearly desperate to get  him out there. Wouldn't your rent be paid for example...? If not, tell him to make them pay it!  And to make sure they get you a nice flat in a good area rather than flinging you guys in at the deep end and letting you do it all yourselves. There must be agencies that specialise in this kind if thing, da  

You can do this chickie even if it looks like a big huge pile of poo that you'll never be able to shovel through, just start somewhere, anywhere and bit by bit the pile will go down and you'll be able to see over the top!  So you rant away and have a cuppa. And then break it down, bit at a time and you'll be able to work your way through it cos you're... dah dah daaaaaahhh super LV!!!!  

Whoops forgot to say re what happens if you're preg while you're out there... cross that bridge when you come to it matey!  I'm just trying to find my way across that one now, I'll let you know how I get on!
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Ladyv - I was there years ago and yes it was expensive, and the people were very rude. I used to get several marriage proposals a day. I stood out as a westerner (probably because I didn't have bleached hair with black roots and didn't wear sky scrapper heels and mini skirt despite it snowing and the temp being around -20. If I had to spend a year our there I'm sure I would socialise mainly with expats. We got invited to the queens b-day party in Minsk as they had only just set up a British embassy there and didn't have many brits to invite...it was brill! 
Just seen Nix's post...agree your dh should negotiate hard and get your rent paid for. 

Nix - not suprised, I'd want to do the same! Is he saying the bleeding was comming from the fibroid then? Bit annoyed with Gorgon in that last consult I had with him (when pg in August) he did not  mention I should be on antib's for week 4 and 6 of pg even after clearing c (its too stop a flare), luckily Penny told me and I got a stash after exhagerating (cough) about an infection with the GP!


----------



## Nicki W

ASB - congrats! Wow I love it when we just get a PR preg out of the blue    Are you having another HCG today?
Louises - good luck for the scan hun   
Swin - big hugs again hun. As others have said anything is possible and there have been a number of cases recently where they got it wrong    
LV -    it will all come together I'm sure
Lainey -    lovely to see you again. Sorry you have had a hard time of it. 
LM, Shorts, Steph, Pops, Z, Driver, AOC   
Love to all 
NicksW


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just popping on to see if Louise has posted yet


----------



## Springflower

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me posting here.  I'm just wondering what counts as a poor responder?  For my 1st ICSI attempt we got 3 eggs and for my 2nd we got 5 eggs.  Is that classed as a poor responder?  

I'm currently on my 3rd cycle and it looks like I have 5 follies and 2 smaller ones.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## LV.

Nix – thank so much for taking the time to reply to my dribblings. You’re right, acu has to go on the back burner, I knew this it just makes my blood boil to be in this position, feels so fricking unfair to have to start again. Just taken Rolfie for a nice walk in the woods to clear my head and decided that half of this is not real yet. I’m not preggers and he’s not got the job yet so the thing to do is just think about the concrete stuff which atm means trying to find away to get out of paying the course fees, or at least delaying until Portsmouth pipe/ cough up and DE cycle next month.  Thank you my love… that was a big help. How are you feeling? Shedloads calmer I hope. Are you coming over to Blighty for anymore immune stuff? Can understand wanting to give Gorgonzola a wide berth, I can’t even understand what he says

Driver – Sorry I missed your post for a min… I’m sure Penny will accommodate, when I asked her about how to pay for tx she was very blazee and said it was the least bit to worry about! They don’t take credit cards because of the Greek economy dramas and it’s cash or bank transfer but she told me not to worry too much about it all (!). I have read stories about ladies not being able to draw money out of the bank when they are there and Penny being cool and them just paying at a later date, precious cargo on board and all so I’m sure it’ll be cool if you have a chat with her.  I don’t have exact dates yet but they are trying for me to have an unmedicated cycle so I can have a tandem. I won’t be stimming, it’ll be a natural ivf tandem  for my OE attempt so the donor is down regging. Watching CBFM and praying to God I ov this month (haven’t  had a peak for the past 2).  AF played up last month too so not sure what will happen if it goes Pete Tong. Will book travel and hotels when we know. Are you staying over this time? Any idea when you’ll be cycling? 

Anna – I’ve read about the mini skirts and high heels… I plan on wearing snow boots and thermal long johns! It sounds a bit bonkers. Check you and the Queen… Are you getting an immune tx boost soon? 

Springflower – welcome to the thread and you’re in the right place. 5 eggs is classed by the docs as a poor response but it’s a fab number that is celebrated in these parts cos you only need one no matter what they say 

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - think the hysteroscopy is a bit different as it is done at a different hospital to Serum so you have to pay the surgeon at the hospital and the hospital (weirdly you can pay the hospital on Visa but the surgeon has to be cash   ), think we will be able to get enough cash out of cash points over a 2 day period between the 2 of us just hate having to pay the extra they charge you when you withdraw cash abroad.

Springflower - your welcome to join us, most of us are lucky to get one or 2 eggs at EC but there are a few on here that get around the same amount as you seem to be getting. Hope it's going to be 3rd time lucky for you


----------



## LV.

Driver - ah didn't realise it was with someone different. Sounds like you have a plan. Suppose they like cash if their banking system is a little on the wobbly side. Where are you staying?xx


----------



## Han72

Hey LV yep I'm over for intralips on Thurs am   I'd say let's hook up but I'm literally under orders to go to te clininc, do the damn thing and then go back to where I'm staying and LIE DOWN!!!  PMSL at Gorgonzola!  And you can tell I'm more relaxed about my situation when I start poking my nose into everyone else's business and offering unsolicited advice... ahem      

Driver I'm sure this must happen all the time, there'll be a way to get round it, don't worry!  Sounds a bit like France where you have to pay different people by different methods -  when I had EC, the doc wanted a check for the science bit,, the clinic wanted a credit card for the hospitalisation fees and the anesthetist would take either...  all very bizarre  

Hello Springflower  Welcome to the nuthouse  

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - cheap and cheerful for us (had to talk DH round somehow into the more expensive flights  ), 3 nights for the price of 2 as well so €190 total for the 3 nights B&B a bargain as far as I'm concerned.
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_Review-g189400-d258819-Reviews-Hermes_Hotel-Athens_Attica.html


----------



## LV.

Driver - that is an absolute bargain, looks nice too! Is it near to the clinic? Did you get direct flights to Athens ok? I know it was more of a pain for you

Nix - do you have a bed on the Eurostar too Ms Horizontal? The luggage racks might be a stretch but Im sure it's possible  Bless your orders though, very cute (and sensible)

I'm meeting the lovely Almond for din dins tonight, very excited! Best go and tidy up otherwise DH will think we've been burgled when he gets back


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - we decided we wanted to stay in central Athens this time (3 metro stops from clinic and on direct metro line from airport), flying direct with Easyjet from Manchester they fly 3 times a week (Tue, Thu, Sun) so not too bad. Say Hi to Almond from me


----------



## Kittycat104

Just a quick post from me as on phone but just wanted to let you all know that scan was fine and we saw a tiny little heartbeat!  Very relieved and stopped worrying for at least a few minutes...

Louise xx


----------



## Malini

Congratulations Louise. X


----------



## Little Me

Louise - wonderful news, very happy for you       

Mal- hi love


----------



## T0PCAT

Congrats Louise


----------



## H&amp;P

Louise - fab news hun, so please for you   

I've done sod all work today


----------



## LV.

Fab news Louise, congrats


Driver - sure you deserve it


----------



## Little Me

Off to see Shorts later ladies, I'll give her a hug from us all    

Shorts - Now I know I'm bringing chippy goodies for tea  I'm god damn STARVING          

LV- How's ikkle Rolfie? xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

LM i will dust the sofa down before you come hunny.  P.S. im starving too   

Woooohooooo louise brilliant news hunny.     

Quick one from me had lining scan 6.9mm triple thickness so just about scraped in there. Might chuck an extra progynova in cos i might think i have forgotten to take one tomorrow and have to double up on the dose just i case 

Nix im taking 6mm progynova per day, 800mm utrogestan or maybe crinone (havent decided yet) 75mg baby aspirin, 25mg steroids, oh and a short course of antibiotics (tetracycline). I mean obviously im not self medicating here or anything cos we all know that......

fertility friends does not advocate self medication


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - I was on 4 progynova a day (2 morning and 2 evening) from 7 days before ET and my lining got to over 11 after a very slow start


----------



## Little Me

Shorts...........forgot to ask....erm, what road is your local chippy on?


----------



## shortie66

LM not sure which way ur coming here but if you come up hagley road, its on the right hand side just before tesco's and its called the hasbury chippie or somat.     


AM oh well thats it then, i can easily see me thinking i have forgot to take a couple of doses and having to double up


----------



## mag108

hi everyone


Swins: xxx to you. Gr8 to see you Sunday. Looking forward to our little escapade to Brum with Heaps, Thelma & Louise! My goodness your cats are so so cute! (did u seem me trying to get one in my bag!)  


LV: glad your head is a bit more sorted. No wonder it was spinning.   that college!
Nix is totally right. TX is the thing to concentrate on. If it works you'd be taking time out of acu anyway. x


LAiney: fab u coming to xmas party too. I too am a late booker!


Shorts & Anne have fun tonight!




Driver: hope u get finances sorted. Hotel looks good, have saved to my favourites!


Louise; So glad for you hun
kisses to everyone, Ocean, nix, purps, annsob, annofc, pops, malini, GB, zahida, leola, littlejen, tracey, izzi, Donkey, and everyone and all the newcomers I dont even think I have said hello to!


afm just had my follow up phone consult with Jaya, didnt really learn anything new, 4 eggs collected, one empty, two mature. They expected 5-6 etc etc. She was kind and sweet but I am very clear that is my last go with my own eggs. Still working on DH.
Work slow and boring! Need excercise but I am LAZY and a bit unmotivated! XMAS party here I come!
x


----------



## shortie66

mag108 said:


> Need excercise but I am LAZY and a bit unmotivated! XMAS party here I come!


Wanna join my exercise class Mag 

Lift left arm to mouth, put in chips/biscuits/chocolate/cake

Lift right arm to mouth put in whatever alcohol you fancy.

Alternate arms for remote control channel hopping/turning pages of current book

Works a treat for me


----------



## mag108

shorts thats the class I want! Sit ups from lying on sofa included!?


----------



## Little Me

Shorts, Mag- have you both been spying on me ....that sounds exactly like my exercise routine but mine includes lifting
LARGE pizza, chips, chinese n Indian takeaways


----------



## shortie66

LM and Mag oh most obviously. Regime also includes walking into kitchen to open fridge/biscuit tin/alcohol bottle for more of whatever you fancy


----------



## Han72

Did you guys see that article about the dietitician (crap I can't spell!) that lived on junk food and lost weight?!     Now that's MY kinda diet LOL!!!!


----------



## Ourturn

Louise - fantastic news! What a relief that must be, one major milestone met   

Shortie, Mag, LM - your crack me up   

Nix - did you mention you were happy about the royal engagement? I am too    She will make a stunning bride, wonder what her dress will be like......oh we may get the wedding day as a day of work in the uk too....bonus! 
WIth cyclogest if you lie down for 10 mins it will absorb...if indoubt I would take an extra one. 

Driver - if you are staying in the old town, near the acropolis (sp), there are lots of fab coffee shops and restaurants. If you have time its worth checking the acropolis ou. Views are stunning from the top

Springflower - its a good response by our standards but yes it is a poor response. Welcome   

LV - telephone consult withthe gorgon (nix that will stick) tomorrowwith a view to having il's friday and potentially a higher dose of steroids.


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix _ I saw that article about the dietician, he ate restricted his calorie intake to 1800 and believe me that is not an awful lot of crap food.....

Driver - hope you can sort out paying for the hysto, is it this weekend u are going?  

Shortie - glad to heart your lining is thickening up, hopefully a few more mm for sunday

Mag - keep working on DH re: exsercise been running twice this week but spoilt it all with a huge slice of cake everynight.....its these cold winter days, I need the insultation.  

LV - as Nix said, break everything down and focus on one thing at a time, easier said than done I know.  

Springflower - you are in the right place, you would be regarded as a poor responder by the medics.  

AFM - having hysto tomorrow and need to be in London at 7.30am so going to be up with the sparrows to get there.  Spoke to one of the ladies on immunes thread and was told TNF re-test takes 3 days to come back so will know on Friday if the Humira has worked      .  I have also been in touch with Jinny and they are recommnending IL's the month before tx cycle and during stims.....Not too sure how we are going to fund it, hadn't factored in costs of the immunesd drugs


----------



## Swinny

Hi girls

Louise – I am so so happy that all is well and what a magical moment that must have been to see his/her little heartbeat. Lots of love to you and DH      

I spoke to Donkey this morning and she is doing well. Still very tired but mending day by day. Zahida has offered to give her a lift there and back for the party ( and she said that so long as she's feeling well enough and can come out of hospital for the day) she'll be coming, so maybe Lainey, you could go with them too? 

LV – Oh no head F!! Wish I was closer as my kettle has been permanently bubbling since Friday and we could share a cuppa or ten.
Can I ask you for a favour hun, could you email me with some info re costs for DE @ Serum, timing etc?

Nix – You aint saying anything that I'm not thinking my gorgeous friend   I have now gone into complete denial that any of this is happening after finding the misdiagnosed miscarriage website. I have both the tilted uterus and bicornate so I am praying that the sonographer (and her colleague) were wrong diddly wrong, wrong!! Stoopid really but it's getting me through this week. 
Don't blame you with the negativity embargo....PMA rules!! Sending you lots of lovely growing    


SB – Still smiling hun   The Gorgon hasn't mentioned more antiB's for me either and I actually asked him did I need anymore when I had IVIG after BFP Good luck with your phone consult   


Driver – Dress looks lovely hun...wit woo sexy lady x I realised as I'm typing I have completely forgotten to post the guide book. I will try and get to the post office tomoz, can you text me your address again?   


Short stuff – I am sending you lots and lots of love hun and give LM a big   for me. I was on (and still am on) 
6mg of Estrofem (which is the same as Progynova) a day


Mags – I've never actually seen Ellie so inquisitive, she really took to you. You can come and have fur cuddles with my babies anytime. I loved seeing you on Sunday it really lifted my spirits my little twinnie     


Springflower – Hi and welcome to the gang


Zahida – Good luck tomorrow petal    Hope it all goes well. Know what you mean about costs of immunes, it's exhorborant. I've spent £4K just on IVIG.


Had a lovely distraction today as my BF came over. Only 2 more days to endure. I know that I probably am grasping at straws but to be honest it's no further to fall as I am going to be devastated even without hanging onto this glimmer of hope.


----------



## Nicki W

Swins    do you still feel pregnant? You obviously havent MC'ed so I am    for you too 
NW xx


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - Diane mentioned it on the other board, and when I spoke to Penny she said any one who cleared C still needed to take antib's with a bfp incase the infection reactivates. She told me 250 mg eurythromycin x2 daily for 7 days from bfp then another week (I think) at 6 weeks. Even if gorgon disagrees I will follow Penny's advice.
Will be    for you on Friday 

Zahida - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just wanted to say how relieved I am for Louise.


----------



## beachgirl

Great news Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Does anyone know if steroids should be taken with food or on empty tum or whatever?


----------



## lainey-lou

Shortie - sorry love, can't remember   

Louise - Woohoo!  Another hurdle tackled, I am so pleased for you   

Nix - LMAO at Gorgon and Gorgonzola - that man does not have a very good bedside manner, he had me in tears several times (although I was on steroids and stims at the time   ).  Glad you are feeling a bit more relaxed now xx

Z -      for today.

Swinny -     can't do any harm.  As you say, it won't change the outcome so let's just wait and see.  Remember, I didn't see DD's hb until 7 + 5 so it CAN happen.   

I have booked my hotel for next Friday   I am really excited, can't wait to see you all.  Donkey is going to see how she is next week and let me know.  As I am staying I don't know if she will want to come with me as she may only be allowed out for the day.  She could always come with me and go back with someone else??

Hello to everyone I've missed 

L x


----------



## Han72

Hey shorts, take the pred in the morning, with or after brekkie. Best to take it early as it can cause insomnia 

Hi all 

Xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all

Zahida- lots of luck today hunny    

Shorts- lovely to see you all last night   

Heaps- your poor mom hun     

Sarah    

Hi Nixy     

lainey - which hotel you staying at love?   

Tracey- any chance at all you could swing it yet and join us?   

28 years ago today my lovely mom joined the angels   
I must admit - I'm choking back tears - it does get easier but I would so love to see her again    

Gotta say ladies- the support on here is quote simply amazing.  I love the Southern ladies for their offers of lifts etc for our Donkey   

xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Oh Anne big hugs Hun. I expect that with everything u have been through in recent times u could have done with ur mum around for a hug. My dad died in 1992 and I still think of him all the time hut there is noone like ur mum for these times. Thinking of u lovely and sending u a virtual hug xx

I am staying at the first hotel on ur list. What's this abouta secret Santa?  What do I do?


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Lainey  

Secret santa - oh yeah........We're jus spending £5.00 on a gift then it just gets wrapped up and put in a bag and someone gets a secret gift 

oh yeah ladies............

 
9 Sleeps to go


----------



## H&amp;P

LM -   

Shortie - are you all ready for the off?     

Getting nervous about the 2 procedures I will be having while in Athens    read lots of different reviews about good and bad experiences, early start tomorrow as flight is at 6:30, think I better warn Heaps and her DH that my DH is NOT a morning person and isn't normally that grumpy   

I'm gonna try to pick out my own Secret santa present, dropped hints to DH that I want one for Xmas


----------



## Acropolis

Hello ladies, 

I have been in contact with lovely LV and she has suggested I join this thread. Would that be OK with you?

Elenaxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Elena and welcome 
yes LV is lovely   

You don't have a signature hun, where are you with all this crap at the moment then?

xxxx


----------



## popsi

hiya friends

just quickly calling through to give each and everyone of you a big      , sorry rubbish poster at moment


----------



## Acropolis

Hi Little Me (Anne?), 

Thank you for the welcome.   

I have just had my 7th ICSI, this time at the ARGC (all the previous ones in SK). The last one ended in a complete disaster with no embryos.   

I don't know what happened to my signature. It was there a couple of years ago but seems to have disappeared. I will try and create a new one.

I have read the post you have sent earlier on today and it makes me want to cry.   I don't know what I would do without my mum. 

Lots of love,

Exxx


----------



## LV.

Hi Elena - fab you've found us here... There are lots of lovely ladies that understand how you're feeling. Hope you're doing ok today xxx


----------



## fishface

Afternoon ladies   

Shortie - not long now hun, will be thinking of you constantly   

LM - can't imagine how hard today must be for you hun, my mum is currently off work with depression and it makes me    everytime i think about her suffering at the moment    Your mum would be so proud of the lovely lady you have become   

Nix - hope you're resting now hun and have that facemask on   

Louise - so pleased for your hunny, hope you can start to enjoy this time soon   

Driver and Heaps - good luck in Athens girls   

LV - i hope you are now taking things one step at a time   

Mags - sounds like you are also in the same place as me at the moment, about to make the move into DE, but not got there yet   

Swinny -    that you get the answer you deserve on friday   

Z - good luck today hun   

Elena and SpringFlower - welcome   

Sobroody - did you have your bloods done today     

Tracey - how are you feeling about t/x, you're closer than i realised   

Pops - you've got alot on hun, we don't mind at all   

If anyone hears from JoM can you give her my love please   

AFM - after starting to make plans to go to DE, i now have to go to Munich in Dec, San Jose in Jan and Cyprus in Feb, all for nearly a week, so i'm now grounded for a while - can't fit t/x in around all three it would be impossible


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops-you are not crap hun   

Elena- yep, that's me   
My gosh I am so sorry for your heartache,     
7 trys, where will this all end eh   
I'm now on to DE myself as my eggs (egg) gave up on me last year.   
You're in the right place for lots of support ..... plenty of laughter and of course the sad days when we all     together

Fishy- might see you in Feb then     
So sorry about your mum   

yo LV


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anne, sending you lots of love and hugs sweetie.  Back later


----------



## fishface

LM - i'm going to be in the south hun, otherwise i would have tried to get an hour to come see you if we're there at the same time   
Feeling so guilty about my mum at the mo, after having a mini meltdown    with my three friends all announcing their pregnancies, i know my mum is worrying like mad about me, my dad had heart surgery last month and my sister is having problems with my neice again - i know that's what mums are for, but i hate thinking i've contributed to her hurt   

Elena - i'm sure you'll soon feel part of the crew


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Bloody lucky I just logged on, SECRET SANTA!! I DIDN'T KNOW!! Someone would have gone without!! Okay I will sort this now!!


CANNOT WAIT!!!!!! 



Love and cuddles to you all.



A xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Fishy       

Oi Alls- PM'd you     

Tracey- Love ya


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Do I need to remember to do anything else LM? Don't want to be    disgraced by my lack of organisation!! OC xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Just yourself love
No need for towells,  GHD's, hairdryer, anything like that

Oh...and your drinking head


----------



## LV.

Fish - so funny... I was catching up on the thread and my puss cat jumped on to the desk and was mesmerised by the screen and then started to paw the fish gif in your signature - cute! 

LM - Big hugs for you today... your mum will be watching over you bursting with pride at what a wonderful woman you are

OC - can't WAIT to see you missus! It's been too long

Swins - did you get my message? It came up differently from a normal PM so hope you got Serum info ok

Driver - good luck for tomorrow, hope you get DH up on time!!

Heaps - and you! Fab you get to go together

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi LV   

Want to wish Heaps and AM lots of luck for tomorrow


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - thanks hun, will have no internet access while away (travelling with handluggage only so it's laptop or clothes and clothes win   ) so you won't hear from me until Monday at the earliest so don't think i have been kidnapped or anything   

OC -     nobody would have gone without hun, just you   , now get shopping.

Elena - so sorry you have just had such a rubbish cycle at the argy bargy   , are you thinking of another try somewhere else or still in recovery mode   

So looking forward to putting faces to all the names (well the ones I haven't already met)next week


----------



## lainey-lou

Driver     you will be fine, too much reading is definitely a bad thing sometimes.  Have a good trip and look forward to seeing you when it's all over   

Heaps - ditto   

OC - I am really looking forward to seeing you again, it has been a loooooong time   

Fishy    Ahhh, don't blame yourself.  Your mum has obviously just got a lot on her plate at the moment and needs some time out.      

Shortie - not long now     

Welcome Elena x


----------



## Acropolis

Thank you, girls, for your kind words. I am feeling a bit better but still don't know if I will try again. Yes, I am still in recovery mode, I suppose. 

Zahida - I have ILs at home and would be happy to send them to you but sadly, it's the administration of ILs that is the problem (and expensive!). My mum came over 2 weeks ago (during the treatment) and was supposed to administer them but my immune retest was fine and so there was no need for it.   

Exxx


----------



## fishface

LV - posting again for your pussycat   

OC - long time no speak hun


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - i feel for you today, I lost my mum 7 yrs ago come January and I really miss her.  I am sure both ours mums are watching over us.    

Fishy - having a parent with depression is heartbreaking, you want to make it better for them but its not always possible.  As long as your mum is having treatment there is hope   

Elena - welcome to the thread, 7 cycle? Yikes.  I am about to go for my 5th, can't quite believe it.....I hope that we can support you.  Thanks for the offer of the IL's - it the administration that cost the most.  We are going to see the GP and see if he will administer them for us, try for some sympathy.....I noticed from your signature that you have had mix of long and short protocols - generally short protocols work best for poor responders except for AnnaSoBroody (I think).  if you are thining of havinng another go the the Lister in London are good with poor responders but v. expensive.  The other option in the Jinemed in Istanbul or Serum in Athens both excellent clinics and supportive of immunes therapies.  

Swinny my darling - I am hoping for something miraculous for you tomorrow      

Driver, Heaps - is Athens ready for you both?  I hope it all goes well    

Shortie thinking of you loads      

Hi to eveyone else 

AFM back from hysto - I had a small polyp that DR E removed, he also said my uterus slopes backwards (not sure about the significance of that).  Anyone know if polyps affect fertility?  The good news was there is no scarring which I was worried about given my recent hidden C diagnosis.  Got some photos and DVD of the procedure (think we will file those away).  So will follow up with Dr G nextweek and get immunes protocol for January - I hope!


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Just a quick one as trying to get banking/accounts up to date before friday its driving me sodding       


Zahida it is probably just a tilted uterus sweetheart which im almost certain has no significance       Hope the hysto wasnt too bad       


Welcome Elena       


Nix good luck for scan 2moz sweetie             


Will be back later for long overdue personals   


Ooooo just gotta say tho, the girl who i used to be really good friends with till she stabbed me in the back a couple of times is trying to find out what is going on in my life. She has ased one of our mutual friends if my bf is going to be my surrogate       
cheeky b  i  t  c  h


----------



## Acropolis

Zahida, polyps can affect fertility so it's a good thing it's been removed. I had a small one removed last month, too. 

Yes, this is why I am so upset, they put me on a LP (it did not work 3 years ago so why try it again?) and the empty follicle syndrome (the disastrous outcome of last Sunday) happens only (or almost only) with a LP!   

Thank you for the tips, however, I will take a break before I start making decisions.

Ex


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie, Elena thanks for your reassurances.  Hysto was ok no pain but still a bot zonked after the GA, they had to give me extra to get me under.....so didn't leave hospital till 3pm!!!!

Elena - definately take sometime out, the ladies on here are full of great advice.  

DH gone out to get pizza - neither of use can face cooking tonight


----------



## Acropolis

I had two sets of GA last Sunday and still feel crap.


----------



## Ourturn

LM - Huge hugs, it must be a hard day for you, I am sure she is looking down and is super proud of her girl     

Zahida - good news re the hysto..I had no scaring either..certain ladies don't, its down to wether or not you are prone (in your dna)   

Driver - same journey! I'll be thinking of you   

Swinny - will be thinking of you tomorrow too   

Fishface - You shouldn't feel bad    2nd bloods today, results will be in around lunch tomorrow (gulp!) 

Shorts - would you like me to give her a slap?!!

Elena - sorry you have had such a hard time    I too have normal fsh but low amh (not the lowest but low) have you ever had amh tested? Also a lot of ladies here take dhea to improve egg quality (won't help with numbers though)
I too do badly on the SP. Only got two eggs, one embryo and did not make it to transfer. Have you thought about more gentle/natural ivf? You would only get 1-2 eggs but the theory is the quality might be better.

Evening everyone   

Anna x


----------



## Acropolis

Hi Anna, 

Thank you for your support. No, I haven't had my AMH tested. I was told my low FSH is masked by high E2, so I guess that's where the evidence of my POF is.   I took some DHEA last year but it didn't work for me (my DHEAS levels were slightly elevated anyway). 

I will probably consider natural IVF, my DH likes the idea and has been suggesting it for a while. Do you know of anyone who has tried it?

Exxx


----------



## shortie66

Anna she aint worth it      She has caused so much trouble for other people the last 2 weeks you would not believe. Cannot believe she still thinks she has the right to know what is still going on in my life


----------



## Ourturn

Elena - I can't take dhea either. Some ladies have been to sher in the states who belives in knocking all lh out of the systems....ladies correct me if I'm wrong.
Thing with natural ivf is that its cheaper (less stimms) but may take more cycles to work

Shorts - she must have a sad and empty life. You should spread a rumour that you have won the lotto and will going around the world adopting children as you go!


----------



## Acropolis

Yes, Dr Sher said the same thing to me, he thinks it increases testosterone which is not good for egg quality. 

I can see you have gone through a pretty tough journey yourself, Anna.


----------



## LV.

Elena - as you know I've decided against natural ivf but best place for it in the UK is Create Health or you can try speaking to Penny at Serum in Athens who's a bit of a legend. She offered me natural ivf (odds 10-12%) or DE (odds 60-70%). I just can't face much more emotionally and ready for DE now but it's taken a while to get there. I think Penny also offered Anna natural ivf too (that's right isn't it Anna?)

Xx


----------



## mag108

just bobbin on quickly to wish Driver and Heaps all the best for Athens!


x


----------



## Ourturn

Hi Mag   

Lady V - yes Penny suggested natural ivf for before moving onto de next year

Elena - Penny at Serum is lovely. Might be worth checking out the thread? Where do you live? Are you abroad?


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - sorry hun best of luck to you! Are you cycling or having an op?


----------



## T0PCAT

Elena - I am going to have low dose ivf for my next cycle, the idea being to get fewer eggs but of better quality


----------



## mag108

footies on and it was tools down on the wallpaper stripping (only started at 5pm!) anyway have just had a word and TV off, radio on and stripping away (wallpaper that is)....it's been half stripped since Feb


----------



## beachgirl

Driver. good luck for your trip, will text you and make sure you're there safely, hope to see you next week x


----------



## Acropolis

LV, Anna - Only 10-15%? Auch! Unfortunately, I am not ready for DE yet, it will probably take some time for me to accept the idea.   

Zahida - my doc in SK was giving me low doses of meds (ARGC gave me 4 times more!).  Where are you going to have your cycle?

Ex


----------



## IzziLu

Morning girlies, sorry I haven't been around for a few days and skimming back I seem to have missed loads so if I've missed anything major I apologise   

Firstly best of luck to Heaps and Driver for safe and fruitful journeys, I'm sorry I've probably missed you girls but I'll be thinking of you       Btw Driver, yep still up for good food show, will be in touch when you're back   

Zuri very belated congratulations on the arrival of darling Nathaniel,  hope you are both well and DH is looking after you   

AnnaSB fantastic news from you and    that those results are good when they come back today   

Shortie       for your forthcoming trip, it's getting so close now   

JoM just wanted to wish you congrats on your engagement but also send lots of       for you and DF and family at this difficult time   

Louise - so glad your scan went well this week, hope you're relaxing a bit more now   

Nix    at the fockers visit - are they still there or are you getting to chill a bit now? Hope all's well   

Swinny, really    that they've got it wrong and you get great news tomorow, it must be really tough being in this limbo land at the moment        

Mags    gmao at the paper stripping last night, so glad you're coming to the curry   

LV, OMG what a confusing few days you've had, working through piece by piece is good advice, hope it's all becoming clearer now   

LM lots of      for your difficult day yesterday, anniversaries are so hard    Thanks for the countdown by the way, loving it!   

Lainey-Lou    don't think we've 'met' before, so sorry you've had such a difficult time but great that you're back posting and getting support from all these lovely girlies   

Elena - welcome    you've been through the mill a bit, hope being here helps you decide on your next move when you're ready   

FC - any news from you     

Oh brain's running out of capacity    So    to Beachy, Zahida, Tracey, Popsi, AoC, GB, Malini, Elinor, Fishy, RC, LW, Steph, Spuds and everyone else   

Carnage down here in Cornwall at the moment    Thankful that there was no more damage last night!

Looking forward to meeting you all next week (and seeing you again Spuds   ) Do I gather everyone is glamming it up... spangly dresses 'n' all, I was just going to wear jeans and a nice top   

Love to everyone   

Izzi xXx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Just popping on to wish AM and heaps good luck for the trip.
Everyone ok? xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Izzi and Shorts....at least it seems a little warmer today...


----------



## LV.

Morning Beach, Shorts, Iz...

Iz - I think there's a mixture. Some people are wearing jeans, others dresses. I think I'm going to wear a dress but I need to try it on and check it still fits! Just wear whatever you're going to be comfortable in and let's face it.... we won't care after a few glasses of vino! 

I locked one of our kitties in the garage last night, bless her! Feel very bad and she is in a real stinky mood this morning.

xx


----------



## Kittycat104

jUst quickly popping on to say am away at the moment so have very limited Internet access but am thinking of you all.

Loads of luck for Heaps, Driver, Shortie,Anna and Swinny

Back in the land of the lap top on Friday

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - thinking of you      

Results are back already and its good news. HCG from up from 402 to 1145 and progesterone is 161 (Gorgon wanted it to be over 80) So far so good

Anna x


----------



## LV.

Fab news Anna! xxx


----------



## shortie66

Anna thats bloody brilliant news sweetheart! Im praying my size 2's off and I hope with all my heart this is the one! xxxxx
LV i'll be wearing stomach holding in leggings a dressy top and wait for it.......booty shoe type things with heels. 
Just thinking girls if no one fancies the trek into broad street there is a big pub really close to the restaurant. Will check out the closing time today just in case hahaha xxxxx


----------



## LV.

Shorts - Yes I'm sure I'll be sporting some rather attractive Spanx and praying it's not windy. A gust in the wrong direction could be highly embarrassing! I'm happy with wherever... so long as we can natter and all be together that's the main thing xx


----------



## Little Me

Morning ladies,

Firstly Anna that's absolutely wonderful news love      

heaps n AM- good luck girls   

Shorts Morning love   
u ok?

LV ahhh poor puss     

Izz- You wear what you feel happy with love, jeans , dress, ball gown whatever     

Sarah- lovely chatting last night and you know I'm    for tomorrow   

back in a mo.................


----------



## Little Me

ladies,

       

 
8 Sleeps to go...............
WHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## beachgirl

Anna, what wonderful news,...glad we have seats for the concert next year x...

Morning everyone


----------



## Acropolis

Good morning lovely ladies, 
Anna - So happy for you!   

AM, Heaps - good luck!   

Ex


----------



## IzziLu

Morning Shortie, Beachy, LV, Louise, Anna, LM & Elena, wow busy morning already!

Anna those results were speedy, fantastic news hun         it all keeps going in the right direction for you   

LV, poor kitty, you mean mummy     

Shortie, I'm with LV... wherever we can natter is fine   

LM only 8 sleeps.... wohoo    Think I'm gonna stick with me jeans   

Made it into my office today (it's in Lostwithiel which is one of the worst affected places) many roads are still closed and those that are open are inches deep in mud, it was like driving to work through fields


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all, 

ASB - those numbers look great, I am      this is your time.  

Izz my Jinny buddy - glad to see you back.  Been watching the images of cornwall on the news, I can't imagine how awful it is there at the moment.  

LV - I hope your kitty is ok, one of mine is a a curious girl and gets looked in cupboards all the time....

Elena - I produced bertween 3-6 eggs on high dose stims and decided what was the point of subjecting my body to high doses if that was all I would get.  I am going to Jinemed in istanbul for my treatment, I went there last year and they were fantastic.  They have an option now of starting treatment in the UK and completing it in istanbul which means I only need to be out the country for up to 8 days.  

swinny - how are u holding up?  

Beachy, LM, Shortie, driver, heaps, louise, mag - hope u are all well

AFM - was in bed by 9pm back in work today and feeling ok


----------



## Jumanji

Anna - I am    so hard that this is your time; you have been through so much...


----------



## fishface

Afternoon ladies   

Zahida - glad your op went well yesterday hun and you aren't feeling too sore today    Just heard from my mum, she's been signed off for another 2 weeks, which i'm very happy about, she needs some time off, she's a teaching assistant at our local comp and gets put on big time    Hopefully she'll get to relax a bit with my dad and take stock of what's important   

Shortie - must be killing your friend not knowing your business now, don't know what happened, but it obviously serves her right, no-one upsets our little shorts and gets away with it   

Sobroody - fantastic results hun   

Elena - one of our girls was doing natural IVF at CARE health    I tried DHEA for 6 months but it wasn't for me, headaches and very hormonal   

LV - i have a pussy cat that likes garages, and car boots, and cupboards


----------



## shortie66

F-me we haven't stopped 2day im bleeding knackered!


----------



## Little Me

Have a rest Shorts   

Yo Fishy   

Well, I'm borrowing my nephews Now seventy something CD's as part of my music line for the party   
DJ Annester


----------



## Acropolis

Zahida - that's my SK doctor's theory, minimum intervention, and it has given me the best results

fishface - What is your fish on? It's a bit hyper. I feel like pawing it myself.   Thank you for the tip, I will have a look at their website.

If we ever try again, it will either be the UK or SK (our second home) because that's where my DH's swimmers are. There is no way I will let him go under the knife again.

Ex


----------



## Little Me

Elena       where's SK?


----------



## Acropolis

Shorts -   
LM - Slovakia
Ex


----------



## IzziLu

LM - Now 70 something    I had Now 2    Anything on that us oldies will recognise.... can't we have a bit of Val Doonican     

Yep Shortie, sounds like you need to rest those size 2s   

Fishy, glad your mum's got some time off it sounds like she needs it, hopefully it'll do her the world of good   

Zahida, Jinny buddy, glad the hysto was successful and you're doing ok today, not surprised you needed an early night, I always feel like that after GA     

Elena - thanks for clearing that up, I think SK had a few of us puzzled


----------



## Little Me

Izz- I've got 80's, 90's and now 2000's


----------



## popsi

Hiya ladies....reading but not much time to post as still in lot of pain (drs appt next week) and busy too ... xxxxxx 

asb... great news on the levels honey xx

love to eveyone, 

shorts... i agree with LM have a rest lady xx


----------



## IzziLu

LM - sounds like you've got it all covered babe     

Popsi - look after that back girl, hope the doc can do something for you, it's been going on far too long


----------



## Little Me

Pops   

Izz- u on ********? think I've asked before


----------



## Acropolis

Sorry.   
Ex


----------



## IzziLu

E - no need to apologise hun   

LM - no I'm not, everybody asks but I have trouble enough keeping up with FF sometimes


----------



## Han72

Helloooo! Just bobbing on to send a little "woopwoop!" to Dinna! Looking good chica!

Sorry can't type loads as hooked up to intralips atm! 

Love to all!
Xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hi girls


Driver and Heaps – Good luck in Athenia    

Jo Mc – Not sure if you are able to get on and read at the mo, but I am thinking of you both and of DP's family   

Nix – How's the lurgy household, gald to be away from it for a wee while?? Were you with the Gorgon for IL's today? Hope you are now back at your hotel with feet firmly up. Give your belly a lovely rub from me   

Elena – Hello and welcome to the thread. I am so sad to hear of yet another long and hard journey from yet another lovely lady. Hope you find lots of help and support from all of team PR   


IzziLu   Hey flower, yeah it's been a rough, rough week. Roll on 9am....and in some ways not as I am dreading the same story as last week as then it'll be tough decision time.
Nightmare with those floods hun, have you guys been affected??


SB   Yay!! Bet even the Gorgon cracked a smile with those numbers. Come on baby SB, grow, grow, grow!!


LV   Hey hun, my kitty got screeched at today...very naughty. I have been trying to get rid of the litter box and we managed to get the litter box out and into the yard, and so at weekend I thought we live with loads of fields and greenery around us, we'll get rid full stop as they come in and out of the cat flap anyhow, so I emptied the litter box, cleaned it and put it away and Bettie the brat decided yesterday to wee on my bottom stair and then today she left me a big steamy poop in my living room. The air was blue!!


Shortie   My Bridget Jones knickers will defo be getting a trot out next week. I've got plenty of rage to take out on somebody, would you like me to open a big can of whoop a**    on your nasty nosey ex friend??


Zahida   Surprisingly I am ok today. I've got a team of friends who I think are doing shifts on visits so i've not been allowed to sit and wallow today. Glad to hear you were tucked up early last night and feeling ok today xxx


Popsi – Sending you a mahoosive gentle cuddle for your back pain sweetie   

Fishy – Glad to hear that your mum is going to taking it easy for a few weeks longer   

Beachy    It's bl*8dy baltic in Bury hun, how is it there?

AFM – One of my best friends works with me and today she was on a train down to London with our boss so she text me. The text was lovely from her, but then she said “Manager is with me and she was just wondering if you know when you'll be back to work. But obviously no rush and take the time that you need” I am so, so upset at this as I've texted my manager (female with 2 grown up daughters of her own) now twice and asked her to ring me and she hasn't and now this.


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Just a quickie from me

Swinny Manager needs      and some training on how to be a good manager!


Anna - amazing numbers and great to hear some lovely news!


I am lurking and trying to keep up with reading - this is a very lively thread! I was bad and tested today using first resp which was a bfn. My OTD is Tuesday so it's a little early but AF would be due tomorrow so I know the odds are not in my favour.   


Fi xxx


----------



## shortie66

Swinny text said friend and tell her to get boss to ring you and ask you herself some people make me f-in fume


----------



## lainey-lou

Swinny - I am    that you will get some good news tomorrow.  Thinking of you xx

Shorts -      to your ex-friend.  Sad cow 

SB - woo hoo!  Those numbers are hiiiiiiiiiiiigh.  Looking good   

Z - put your feet up and take it easy.  Good news on the scarring.  I had/have a tilted uterus, didn't stop me having twins   

Driver/Heaps - sending    

FC - hold your horses!!  I'll be sending the    round.  It is toooo early yet   

Nix - say hi to the Gorgon for me   

Hi  to everyone else - LM, OC, Tracey, Beach, Elena, Izzilu, Fish, popsi and all the other people I've missed.

Have raging PMT at the mo so am liable to kill anyone who gets in my way    Seems to get worse as I get older, poor DH


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - sorry to hear your manager has upset you, maybe she doesn't know what to say to you.  My manager is awful, I came back to work the day after my BNF and it business as usual....  

Fingers crossed - step away from the peesticks, there are a couple of ladies who tested -ve on OTD day but tested +ve a few days later, so hang on in there.    

AFM - had a kitty drama a nice pile of cat sick with what looked like the remains of a half digested bird....DH is away so I had to deal with it.


----------



## Nicki W

Swinny -     for tomorrow hun. Your boss sounds like she is on another planet   
lots of naughty cats today! Ours is behaving himself at present - normally waits til we go on holiday and hides in the garage so he's trapped for days!
ASB - glad your numbers are increasing nicely   
Fingers crossed - still early days yet so hang in there   
AM and Heaps   
pops is your back any better yet hun?  
love to all
NicksW


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - DJ Annester indeed!   

Swinny - your boss needs a slap!     

Fingers crossed - Hope its too early!     

Beachey - absolutely! 

Elena - slovakia, how lovely! Are you from there originally or an expat? 

Thanks for all of your lovely messages. Scan booked with my nhs recurrent miscarriage consultant on 2nd December, feel very special as its always been a midwife! Passed my results onto Gorgon and Akvill said he was happy and to continue with all my meds. 

Catching up on the apprentice 

Anna x


----------



## mag108

sobroo: really happy for you hun.  


TG its Friday tomorrow thats all I can say. Dining at a real live vicarage tomorrow night. Now that'll be fun with me an ex catholic buddhist athiest and DH jewish.....


Swins: for tomorrow


----------



## purple72

mag108 said:


> Dining at a real live vicarage tomorrow night. Now that'll be fun with me an ex catholic buddhist athiest and DH jewish.....


Sorry but that just made me laugh so much a bit of wee escaped


----------



## Acropolis

Anna - I am Slovakian, I moved to the UK 13 years ago but frequently go to SK for a respite and fresh air.   Our chalet is in the woods and yet only 20 km from the airport! Love it!

Swinny - good luck for tomorrow.   

Ex


----------



## shortie66

Swins          for tomoz for you sweetheart       


Sorry ladies no time to post personals too much going on


----------



## Miranda7

Good luck for today Swins!

Just a thought, in case you watch The Apprentice - at least your boss isn't Stuart Baggs the Brand... that's got to make anyone feel better about their boss I reckon.

I am crossing absolutely everything the sonographer got it wrong last week - that would be the best news ever.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thinking of you swinny


----------



## beachgirl

Thinking of you Swins, xxxx


----------



## Han72

Mornin!

Swins    I've witnessed first hand how they can get it totally wrong so I really hope that's what happened with you! 

Mags and Purps -  

Dinna - so pleased for you and not even the Gorgon can put a damper on this!

Shorts - deep breaths hon!!! 

Pops - pls tell me you've asked for a referral hon! 

Yo Miraaaaa - watched the apprentice for the first time this year, that boy is bloody awful!

Sorry no more persos, woke up at 5 now running out of steam again! I'm in London til tomoz and thank gawd I came! I had more bleeding on Weds. And finally went to the local matty unit for an urgent scan. Unfortunately twas the night of France vs Eng so the sonographer was clearly more interested in the goings on at wembley than my womb. The muppet measured bubs at 5 wks when I was 7+2, mumbled summink about a loose sac, didn't even mention my fibroid, if he even saw it, and told me it was far too dangerous to travel to London. I was scared sh1tless. I called the barbadian clinic, they said did you hear the h/b? I sed yes and they said it sounds like you're ok, just  go ahead and get the inralips, they HAD to be done.

So that reassured me a bit  it only occurred to me later that if bubs was really only measuring 5wks then it would be faaaar too early to hear a h/b! And when I went to get my intralips here in London, they scanned me and it turns out the bleeding is due to a bludclaaart which is nowhere near bubs and should just resolve itself in time, nothing sinister at all! TFFT

The temptation to go back and kick that alleged dr in the nads is almost overwhelming me... Our 10 wk scan's booked for next week with my regular gynie who at least knows what he's doing even if he is refusing to sort out intralips for me. Then we have to move to a local obs for the 12wk its already booked with some bloke who apparently works out of the hossie we went to on Weds nite. I hope he works somewhere else too cos there is no frickin way I'm going back there (unless its to kick aforementioned doc in the nads of course!)

Anyhoo one more day of civilisation then its back to the land of NON tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## Züri

Swins wishing you lots of luck today


Nix you really are on a rollercoaster right now! It's all sounding good though 


I am hoping to go home today, just waiting for Nates Jaundice blood results to come back today and if they are OK we can go home otherwise he's back on the sun bed. I unfortunately split my wound open last night scratching  doesn't hurt at all which is weird but it's likely to leave a right mess healing now, awaiting to hear if Doc is still Ok for me to go home with it taped together    after 2 weeks in here I am desperate to get home but I am also a little institutionalised and felt my self welling up and struggling to hold back tears saying good bye to all the lovely nurses last night, i have turned into a soppy quivering bag of hormones, I need my tough northern bird exterior back soon!!


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix - i am in London tomorrow - do you want me to go open a six pack of whoop ass on the doctor at the maternity unit?  Just tell me when and where

Zuri - good to hear from you, ouch about your wound.  I hope the hossy let you and nate go home soon...

i watched the apprentice last night - Stuart Bragg the brand? what a muppet


----------



## shortie66

Just wanted to send swins a bit of extra magical fairy dust for later. Hoping and praying for ya hunny xxxxx


----------



## LV.

Swins - wishing you every blooming piece of good stuff there is xxx


----------



## popsi

just want to send swinny lots of love and luck for today darling .. so hope they have got it wrong for you    

love to everyone... for those that asked nope back no better if anything its worse... back to GP on Monday afternoon xx, thanks for caring girls when you all have your own problems xxx


----------



## Han72

lol at Zahida! Naw honey the stupid doc is in France! But thanks hon!

Zuri - didnt you have something done to the nerve endings on your tum that reduces sensation  I seem to remember you mentioning it cos you got a burn when you were trying to keep your tum warm for stims cos you couldnt feel the heat Or did I totally dream it  But maybe thats why you didn't feel the wound go?

What time is Swins appy


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - that sonographer needs a good slap      He was clearly not concentrating. Glad you got your IL's sorted out. Hope you're taking it easy   
Gorgon seems to be cautious no matter what. However I e-mailed Penny yesterday and she mailed straight back telling me she was sure I would make it to term this time. 

Anyone who has cleared C...make sure you ask Gorgon about antib's...it was only when I asked that he agreed I should take them (in case pg reactivates the infection). He said to take 2nd lot at 8 weeks, but Penny said at 6 weeks, so will be following her advice. 

Miranda and Zahida - I watched it last night too...OMG what a total muppet! 

Zuri - hope you both get discharged today   

Elena - sounds lovely!

Swinny - again you are in my thoughts     

Pops - back ache is the absolute pitts      

Morning lady V and shorts   

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Nix, 9.15 xxx


----------



## Spuds

Nixxxy XXXXXXX what a [email protected] of a dr !!! Let me at him so I can kick his rse !!!!!! So pleased that everything is going well my love I am rooting for you 110% and soooo excited ) 

Zuri wow !!!when you get home I bet you will be in 7th heaven my love and don't u worry us northern birds are made of strong stuff and it always comes back  have a bottle of newky brown lol 

Swins xxxxxx hope it went ok this am xxx 

Shorts xxxx can't wait to cu xxxx

all I want for Christmas is a flippin computer that works arghhhhhh !!!!

Spuds
XXXXXXX


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

First of all Sarah- I am as you know hoping and    for you     

Second of all- Nix, all the luck in the world for your London trip hun   

Thirdly I'd like to hand out some slaps and some      and some        to a few said people:

1, Sarahs boss     
2, Shoties fff'd up friend     
3, And Nix's silly sonographer     

OOoh, feel better now for battering a few people    

Zuri- You'll be home soon love    

Morning all, 
Gonna get started on the CD's and badges the weekend   

and ladies..............................


----------



## Little Me

.......................

7 Sleeps to go till PARTY TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## lainey-lou

Swinny - thinking of you and  they got it wrong. Take it still no bleeding?? 

Nix - what a [email protected]. Sometimes sonographers forget that a scan is kind of important to you  I had one casually say to me (when I had lost a baby) "no, I can't see a heartbeat, this isn't a viable pregnancy", like she was telling me the book I wanted wasn't in stock. They forget that it actually matters quite a lot to you whether there is a baby in there or not. It makes me mad  (mind you, I have got chronic pmt so it could be that  )

Popsi - sorry your back is playing you up. Being in pain sucks x

Zuri - I think you can't feel pain because they cut through all the nerve endings. My scar is still numb to the touch. Hope you get to come home today and  for you and Nate.

Hi to everyone else.

L x


----------



## LV.

Just bobbing on dead quickly today cos I've got loads to do as it's hubby's birthday tomorrow but just to says LM/ Shorts can you post details of the party again for Elena as she's thinking of coming and I have to wash cake mix out of my hair!


----------



## Ourturn

lainey - I had a similar experience. When the Midwife casually told me there was no longer a hb, I asked 'are you sure?' she took it as if I was questioning her ability said the following in an irritated tone ' well I saw a hb on a 4mm pole this morning, so I would see one on a 9mm pole....anyway this pregnancy didn't look good from the start'    She has since left the unit I think but I will never let that Beatch anyway near me ever again.


----------



## Acropolis

Lainey, Anna - That's just too cruel for words! I would kick people like that. Insensitive cows! 

Good morning ladies. So many new names, aaaah!   

Exxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Elena,
Sounds like you could do with a night out so, here are the details;

Friday 26th November

Venue 7pm here....
http://www.regardsedgbaston.co.uk/

Possible hotels local to restaurant ...

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/
Birmingham- Central Broadway Plaza ...... A few of the ladies are staying here so this will probably be the best for you 
Birmingham -Central Broad Street

We are doing a Secret Santa with a small spend of £5.00 so everyone gets a wrapped suprise  
I'll do you a name badge just incase

Anything else, PM me
xxxxx


----------



## Han72

hey btw if you're stuckj for secret santa ideas i always found this site fantastic

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com//elysium.search?search=&searchFilters=cHJpY2UjaXdvb3RfR0JQX3ByaWNlOlswIFRPIDE5Ljk5XQ==

/links


----------



## purple72

Swinny hunny thinking of you xxx


----------



## Acropolis

Thank you, LM! Count me in! Oh, I love curry!

Thank you for the tip, Nix. My hubby got me something this morning that made me   . I am considering buying the same thing for a secret lady and hope it will make her smile, too.   

Exxx


----------



## Han72

firkin ell re the sonographers!!! I cant believe some of these people! Why the hell would you go into a job like that if you cant even summon up a minimum of empathy  

Elena - the mind boggles        

xxx


----------



## Acropolis

Why everything that comes out of my mouth sounds dirty?!


----------



## pinkbabe

Hello ladies

Sorry to gate crash, but could i just ask you all a question. I have just had hormone blood results from my GP in preparation to start treatment for IVF. My FSH is 18, will my clinic still let me have ivf do you know, i know some clinics wont treat if FSH over 12. We are at Guys in London.

Thanks in advance ladies, im just so worried now   

Karen x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

I have tried to read back as much as I can.  You girls have been very busy    

Swinny Loads of luck today.  I hope it goes okay today, well as okay as it can go if you know what I mean.  I will be thinking of you.     

Laniey Lou No need to explain yourself on here on my lovely.  PND is a horrible thing to have to go through.

Donkey God what a nightmare you have had.  Hope things start getting better for you now

Jo How you bearing up girl     

SoBroody Congrats when do you have your scan

Louise OH well done on seeing a little HB

Zahidae Glad the hysto went well

Hi and     to eveyone else.

AFM Had my scan yesterday the good news is after much routing around with the probe they found a heartbeat.  It was so tiny.  The bad news is the sac is too small.  They said I have just got to hope and pray that the baby and sac grow so still not out of the woods yet.  So think it could go either way.  They said I was at 6 weeks.  Still have no symptoms, was convinced yesterday they were not going to find anything.  Go back for another scan in two weeks time.  Will be terrified cos last time at 8 weeks it was cruelly snatched away.  

Also sorry I have not been on here for a while DH banded me from using the computer when I convinced myself I had a blighted ovum.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Han72

Elena     actually maybe its more my dirty mind than what you said     

Hi Pinkbabe - sorry I dont know anything about Guys I was just about to suggest you post on the board for the clinic but I see you already have... dont panic if they wont treat you, the lister will and so will many of the foreign clinics     

xxx


----------



## Han72

Oh hey Ginger! So glad re the h/b - come ooon bubs hang in there!      but are they still refusing to give you prog and steroids


----------



## Ginger Baby

Nix Yeah I asked for some progestrone and they said no.  They said low hormones is just a symtom of miscarriage and not the cause.  So they would not give me anything.  They said nothing they can do will help and its just a waiting game.  Like if this does all go pear shaped me and DH are going to see about getting some tests done privately if they won't do any.

Ginger Baby


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Nix, but im being NHS funded, and have been referred to Guys    x


----------



## Ourturn

GB - great news re the hb! Re progesterone..OLD studies said giving extra progesterone would not prevent miscarriage BUT the latest studies including one from St Marys the NHS' leading miscarriage clinic it is now saying that some ladies are defficient in progesterone and giving extra CAN help prevent miscarriage. This is why my nhs consultant agrees I should be on progesterone even with a natural pregnancy.
Hope the next scan brings good news


----------



## Ourturn

Pinkbabe - may be worth checking your fsh more than once as it the number can change from month to month. Welcome


----------



## ireti2009

Hello everyone, 
Hope you don't mind me jumping in.  I am a Virgin on this site and I hope my post appears where intended.

I have been living on this site for the last few days - what I coincidence that I got my AMH results 2 days ago and stumbled on the site only a few days earlier.  I followed sam22's discreet prompts from another site. Don't know what I would have done.  I was given the Donor Egg spill and written off.

I am so excited about DHEA.  I have a plan - I have ordered it from Biovera.  I am sourcing for the Adrenaline Stress Test to get a baseline before I start using DHEA.  I will also be doing the Liver toxicity test.  I will continue with my pregnacare (preconception variant) except I find something better.  Anyone about to start using DHEA? Any suggestions or comments welcome.

I am not going down without a fight.


----------



## pinkbabe

thanks sobroody x


----------



## Little Me

Ladies,

I'm posting for our Sarah.  Sadly, there's no miracle for her and P.     
She's got to stop all meds now and let nature take it's course.

All my love to you both hunny


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you and dh


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny sweetheart - I was hoping for a miracle, I am so so sorry


----------



## Little Me

She's out having a little lunch and a drink with Paul. 
Bless them both   

Hi Anna & Z


----------



## popsi

LM..thank you for letting us know darling xx

Swinny... we all hoped for the best and so gutted for you there was no miracle... glad your spending the afternoon with P honey xxxx

     all round xxx


----------



## Nicki W

Oh Swinny I'm so sorry             Love to you both
NW


----------



## lainey-lou

don't know what to say.  Poor S and P


----------



## Acropolis

Swinny        
Exxx


----------



## fishface

Afternoon ladies   

LM - thanks for letting us know about swinny   

Swinny - oh hunny really don't know what to say, we were all    that last weeks scan was wrong    Hope you can bounce back from this eventually and carry on, so glad you'll be with the girls next week and they can all 
give you some big   , here's a little one from me   

FC - don't give up just yet hun - its not over yet   

Lainey - with you on the PMT hun, i've had the AF from hell this week, lots of f'ing and blinding been going on here and could    at anything    Have a rant on here hun, we're listening   

Nix -    to that hospital, you should complain hun, wouldn't want someone else to have to go through that too    Glad you have some answers now, now you can calm down a bit   

Zuri - glad to hear you're going home hun, enjoy your first sleepless night   

Ginger -    that everything grows for you hun, you must have been might relieved to see that heartbeat   

pinkbabe - i had an NHS cycle hun with a FSH of 12.2, mine has now risen to 20.6 so i'm looking at DE now. I hope you get a favourable answer   

ireti - hi hun    if you've been been sent here by sam22, then you must already have been given the wealth of her knowledge, you were in good company there    I'm afraid DHEA didn't agree with me, but alot of the ladies on here have had good results with it   

AFM - did my bl**dy shoulder in yesterday humping boxes, doing my hair one handed this morning was a nightmare    i'm fine to drive in straight lines, but corners are agony    meant to be going bowling tomorrow, this could be interesting   

Has anyone been watching Animal Madhouse - thought the alpaca's were great last week with their fertility issues    and i was very interested in the elephant that had been artificially inseminated at a cost of £10,000    Do you think that IF has taken over my life... Did feel myself heating up when they were talking about obese pets, my tubby twiggers had to go without his normal treats this morning, i couldn't look him in the face   

Have a fab weekend ladies


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks for your reply ff    x


----------



## Little Me

Fishy    for your AF from hell but you have cracked me up about Twiggers   
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface

LM - thanks hun should be used to them by now hey    
Bless twiggers and i put his flea stuff on too this morning   

I spent the whole of the program with DH telling me off and making me even more guilty, good job twiggers was out while i was eating my icecream, how could i have not given him the bowl to lick out    

My friends cat died yesterday, she was so pleased that she'd had birthday cake the night before with the family    and then died on her DH's lap in the morning of a natural heart attack, what a lovely way to go


----------



## Little Me

AHHHHHHHH Fishy, poor pusskins


----------



## Little Me

AHHHHHHHH Fishy, poor pusskins


----------



## T0PCAT

Fishy - i chucked my tubby tabby out this morning, he never goes out in the winter months, just sleeps and gets fat......


----------



## Little Me

Having my hair coloured tomorrow ladies    
Please don't take the p!ss next week if I'm wearing a Balaclava


----------



## Acropolis

What colour?


----------



## Little Me

Heaps . love to you and AM   

El- It's aparantly gonna be chocolate brown with goldish strands. We'll see eh


----------



## purple72

S & P so very sorry for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - how nice that you have company over there! 

LM - sure your hair will look fab!

Hooked up to my IL drip which is sooo cold. But Benji is on my lap and Daisy on feet keeping me warm    The male nurse is lovely, his wife had several mc's before having their boy.

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

Just heard there's been a air plane crash at Birmingham airport   
Not sure of any more info just heard on radio
Hope it's not serious


----------



## fishface

Heaps & Driver - glad its going well for you both   

LM - photos on ******** tomorrow please    Light plane crash, at least 2 casulties, airport closed   

Sobroody - ah bless   

Zahida - i usually get a lovely wet pussy led next to me at 4 in the morning    most men would love to say that   

Sorry


----------



## Little Me

Fishy- you dirty girl


----------



## Ourturn

Fishey 10 k for elephant iui!    You would think they would do ivf for that! Bless your tubby pussy!


----------



## lainey-lou

You lot are so funny

Fish - LMAO at you not being able to look Twiggers in the face.  Are you a feeder?    I definitely want to go like your friends cat - big slice of cake, getting stroked and having a nap, can't get better than that .

Anne - good luck with the hair.  Are you going to be spinning some choons next week?  Have we got a private room? 

Swinny - will give you a real hug next week but until then here is a virtual one   

x


----------



## shortie66

Swins so so sorry sweetheart       


Whats all this pussy talk         Dirty girls


----------



## Ronniecat

Hiya ladies

Just crashing over from the Dogus board   

Could anyone you translate my cycle day 2 blood results from today please:-

FSH 23.5  IU/L - I know this one is rubbish!!!
Prolactin  283 mIU/L
Oestrodial  77  pmol/L

Swinny - text you   

AM - if you're at Penny's - hope all is going well   

Mags - hello my dear, hope you are doing ok   

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Fishy my pussy has a wet nose   
Lm - I am.sure the hair will.be amazing
Driver, heaps - hope it going well in  Athens


----------



## Acropolis

You make me laugh, girls.


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Ladies,

Swinny, Big hugs for you. x

Still no internet at home but hopefully all will be sorted on Wed and I'll be able to have a proper catch up. In the meantime Love to everyone and     to those who need them. Xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinny - so sorry for you and Paul           

ASB - so delighted that you'll be on the soft drinks next week.

Shorts -         for those ice babies.

          to everyone. Sorry for being such a rubbish poster at the moment. Really looking forward to next Friday.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## breweryb

Hi There,

I'm new here, Been lurking on the boards for a bit. I'm not sure if I'm posting in the correct place either but here goes .. if any one has any advice i would really appreciate it !



I had a six day scan today and I only had 3 Follicles which I though was a very bad result.

I thought I should not go ahead this month and wait till January and try some different drugs. 

The doctor said that my ovarian reserve is very low and changing medication won't make a big difference. She said to stay on the drugs until Monday and they would see if I have any eggs by then.

I am very new to all this and the low follicle count was a bit of a shock - I did go out last Saturday and had a few drinks etc - then I started taking Gonal f and menopur on Monday - I'm wondering if the drinks would have had an impact on the low follicle count and if I go on a very healthily regime for the next two months would this mean I would increase my follicle count chances etc

many thanks


----------



## Ourturn

Ronniecat - obviously you know your FSH is very high, don't know much about the other results sorry. 

Breweryb - a healthy regime can only help but drinking would not have caused a poor count I'm sure. I was told only to go ahead with an ivf tx cycle on a month were the antral follicle count was 8 or better.  Remember my embryologist telling me some months you simply don't recruit many follicles. So personally, knowing what I know I would only commence on a month were the count was good, as I wouldn't want to waste money the money on stimms, not to mention the emotional expense.

Anna x


----------



## Züri

Swinny I am so sorry I was hoping for a miracle for you also    


Fishy sorry about your cat 


Nix you aren't dreaming it yes I had a numb tummy from my laparotomy which i had 2 years ago and then lost all feeling in tummy hence 3rd degree burn from a hot water bottle    and I think now with the same scar being cut open again there are probably zero nerves left so yep I feel nothing   


Got home about noon today, had a weird few hours, I am full of emotions and hormones at the moment. Anyway had a few hours then had to trek across town to my docs to see dress my wound, i have to just leave it to heal now and get a lot of air to it and hope it doesn't get infected - wit my track record with this pregnancy I predict that will be the next drama   


So anyway it is lovely to be home, feel very strange, I definitely became institutionalised in there   


Nate is doing OK (I think)  still pumping like mad and think I am getting a little bit more milk - persevering and hopefully it will come


More hugs for Swinny xx


----------



## shortie66

Zuri soooo glad you are home at last with your little Natey        


Sorry ladies i never did get to do those personals       just ran out of time, didnt help that it took us nearly 2 hours of searching to find the sodding suitcases   


Thinking of you all          for all who need them, love you all loads


----------



## Ocelot Cub

BIG BIG LOVE to Swinny        Wish it could have been a different day for you both    


AFM - Just STUFFED my face - can barely move. Just baked brownies and ate half of them (that was on top of my 5 fishfingers and baked potato and beans). They are for tomorrow. Going to visit my lovely friends grave and her mum. Its going to be lovely to be close to her but so hard. Cannot believe she isn't here anymore, miss her MORE not LESS as the days, weeks and Months pass.   


Don't know if I am coming or going at the moment. No plans in place at all. 


Can't wait for next week.


Love you all 


A xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Just bobbing in to see how Swins got on. I'm really, so very sorry petal. I had hoped...

Christ almighty, I wish I could do magic. You had a little bit of magic though - it can't be much longer till your miracle.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Well im all packed and ready to go, will try and pop on to update if i can not taking pooter with me, but should be able to post from phone    Hope you all have  lovely weekend, cant wait for next friday       


Ally hugs for you sweetheart


----------



## mag108

shorts all the very best hun!


Ronnie: I am terrible with numbers!   


Zuri: so glad you are back home. No wonder it feels odd, you have been through a MAJOR life exp! Hope all is well with the gorgeous Nate.


was out this eve so will have proper catch up tmz


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Swinns I'm so, so sorry hun. I was praying so hard that this wouldn't happen    

Zuri I hope you heal well and quickly and that life begins to be wonderful without all the worrying xx

OC thinking about you tomorrow that's so sad 

Ginger - keeping everything crossed for you

Fishy tough love will be worth it in the end and maybe Twiggers can find some other interests other than comfort eating. I do have sympathy though, I pulled the same face as Twiggers yesterday to my dh when he cut off my chocolate supply 

Unfortunately af looks like she's arrived so although I'll still be testing on Tuesday it looks like it's over for me. I had a few tears yesterday but I'm not surprised. I just don't think my eggs are very good quality. At the moment I have funding for another go but my clinic don't do immunes or anything more specific with poor responders. I won't be able to have loads of trys at this so my plan was after my next cycle I would go for donor embies. I spoke about this to my best friend yesterday which was so stupid. She said if it wasn't going to be either mine or dh's why don't I adopt grrr. On my med history I have depression and my dh has an unpredictable physical illness and we don't have much of a local support network - yes funnily enough we've already looked at adoption - she just thinks I'm not trying hard enough! I just want a family - why is it so hard   
I was also thinking about DHEA but not sure where to start - has anyone any pointers for me please?

Fi xxx


----------



## shortie66

Mags thanks hunny      


Fingers darling so sorry        and        to your insensitive friend, think we all have one of those on here


----------



## Han72

Hi all

sorry not loads of persos but in transit back to the land of no immune tx 

Just wanted to send more    to Sarah and Paul, we were all so hoping for a different result darlings    

Ginger - could you have a look at this link, print it out and take it either to your gp or local maternity unit and basically stage a sit in until someone gives you some blasted progesterone!

http://repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=12

OC -     

Sorry that's it, Im dun for now! Love to all

xxx

/links


----------



## shortie66

Nix brilliant bit of info, think i might have to add a couple more fandango bullets just to be sure      


Better go change the bed, my mate is staying here tonight looking after the dog for us. Just cant seem to get my **** up off the sofa at the moment tho


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - same journey hun!     

Is anyone doing a collection for Zuri? If not I'm happy to. Please PM me 
Thanks 
Anna x


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls


LM – Thanks so much for posting for me again      

Yesterday was a blur of tears and cuddles with Paul. We spent most of the morning in the EPU. Had the most chirpy sonographer (who was about 12), who appeared to have no feckin clue that we were there to confirm that our baby was on his way to heaven. She was all “oohh we'll give you a full MOT while you're here and check your ovaries and everything” and “your bladder's filling up again” ....great thanks for that, we really appreciate it and I'm sorry my body isn't behaving so that you can scan me. I thought Paul was going to launch her. She had to call for a 2nd opinion and her colleague who was much older and obviously more adept at dealing with grieving couples, arrived to scan me, she was really kind and explained everything to us in lots of detail. My baby was a baby and not a blighted ovum, as they found a yolk sac. The gestational sac, although it had doubled in size from 4mm to 8mm was collapsing and there was bleeding around the yolk sac. 
They then took us into the quite room and my lovely nurse Katie came in to talk to us. We have opted to just let things happen naturally as I don't want to have to go through another GA unless I really have to. She has recommended counselling for me and I now think it's time that I did that instead of just trying to cope. I was told to stop all meds now as that'll be delaying the inevitable, so now just got to ween myself off the Prednisolone.
I have to go back again for another scan next Friday again, just so that they can monitor me and make sure I'm ok.
I feel completely empty and so, so sad       I spent most of the day yesterday crying. We went out for lunch but I just wasn't up to being out, so we came home and opened a bottle of wine. Didn't really help, but then I didn't expect that it would but gave it a go anyhow. Stayed up until about 2am this morning so that I'd be exhausted and get some sleep and I did.


Nix – Thanks for the texts lovely. I am so flaming angry at your sonographer, that's cr*p!! Do they not understand how important this is to us and that they need to get it right!! Hope you're doing well after the IL's and back home safe and sound with hubby to look after you   


Jersey – Gotta agree with ya on the old Northern Bird strength.....gonna find mine hopefully at some point this week!!  


Zuri – Glad to hear that you are home with our new little man. Hope Nate's jaundice resolves quickly, bet he's got a fab little tan from the sunbed   


Anna – I am so pleased to hear your news and thank you for the heads up on the C. Wonder whether that's had anything to do with what happened with me?   


Pinkbabe – Hello Dolly, fancy seeing you over here. Sorry can't help re question about Guys.   

GB – Thank you so much for your lovely PM. I so know what you're going through. I am praying that little Hope grows strong for her mum and that your scan in 2 weeks time will be a happy one. We are all routing for you      

Fi   I am so sorry sweetheart, take some time to heal honey. Just a thought but could you maybe have the immunes tests privately and then have your last funded go, with immune tx if necessary?  


Shortie – I will be with you tomoz hun while you're on your way to collect your snowbabies. Love ya lots.       


Popsi, Shortie, Mirra, Nicki W, Lainey, Elena, Purps, Zahida, Fishy, Heaps, Driver, Leola, RC, Ocelot – Thanks girls for all of your support and well wishes and I only wish things were different. If things could have been turned around by positive energy then I'm sure I'd have been smiling today.


----------



## shortie66

Oh Swins darling        i so wish the outcome had been different         Thinking of you and Paul, draw the strength and love you need from each other, and we'll always always be here for you


----------



## Spuds

Swins I am so very sorry love 
have pmd you xxx

GB praying praying praying xxxxxx

love to u all - still on phone n
but trying to keep up xxx apologies If I miss anything xxxxx

have been a bit down but coming out of it again  have freaked 'normals' mates in London with my comments on ******** about going to Malawi to adopt like madonna or nicking a pram from tescos WTF. I was of course only joking but they are expecting me back from Malawi and/or on the news soon ffs !!!!! 

In reality we are still trying au naturel but cannot begin to tell you how fabulous the old pipette trick is when you can't be bothered with another mechanical bonk (sorry tmi  lol

expect to cycle next feb/march and put name down at crm for de then if needed - fealing more positive about this - heard an 18 year old girl on radio 2 who was a donor baby and she sounded so wise and grounded - certainly not phased by it at all  

So ladies - can't wait to see u at the Birmingham party and can't wait to get a flippin computer so I can keep in touch properly !!!

Loads of love
spuds
xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - posted on the other board but huge          If the problem with this pg was chromosonal remember no amount of immune tx or antib's would have helped       You will never forget but it does get easier to handle eventually I promise   

Fingerscrossed - are you sure its not implantation bleeding?     

Spuds    

Zuri - love your ** pics.


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - just read you post and I have tears in my eyes, you will get your smile back again.  I think some counselling is a brilliant idea, it can help so much.  I know you are feeling alone at the moment but we are all here for you

Shortie - I am       so hard for you sweetie, I hope it all goes well

GB- try and keep positive and have some hope, miracles do happen

ASB -       .  I am praying that beating the dreaded C has done the trick for you this time.  

Fiona - so sorry to hear your news, can you get some of the immunes done by your GP? 

Zuri - glad to hear you are home now and Nate is ok too

OC - take it one day at a time hun, you'll come with a plan when u are ready

Ronnie - your FSH is high, I know that some clinics try and wait for a month when the levels are below 10 before starting stims.

Hi Brew - I personally would carry on with the cycle, you might get a couple of good quality eggs......you could try DHEA if this cycle doesn't pwrk out.  I didn't like it as it messed my AF up but a few ladies have had natural BFP whilst taking it


----------



## T0PCAT

Jersey - what has life come to when you have to use a pipette, I too gave in and bought some sterile syringes.  Desperate measures


----------



## Spuds

Z lol I know ) what's really sad is the relief that there are three ways to a baby lol bms ivf and p !! Lol xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Swinny love - I am so sorry for you.  Your pain is tangible    I wish I could make it happen for you (and the rest of the girls), it is just too cruel for words.  So near and yet so, so far.  Counselling is a very good idea.  I saw a great lady when I was at my lowest and she helped me loads.  Just having someone to let off steam to, who won't judge you or get bored of hearing it   .  Lots of hugs to you and P x

FC -    and    to your friend.  People will never understand unless they have been here and it is your choice, not hers xx

Shorts - have a safe trip lovely and bring back a baby   

OC - sorry you are having a rough time   

Love to everyone else.

L x


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Just a quick post to let you all know my cr*p news.  Been brown spotting since last night.  Its getting worst.  There was a bit of red blood in it before.

Still no pain yet but this is how my miscarriage started last time. Doc was not too hopeful when I had my scan with the other day with the sac being too small.

Can't stop     .

    to all that need them.

Ginger Baby


----------



## lainey-lou

GB - oh dear, I am so sorry to hear that.  Is there much blood?  I bled all the way through the first trimester with the twins so it isn't always the end but here are some    

FC - another    for you xx

Swinny - thinking of you too


----------



## Ourturn

GB    I know its terrifying but it doesn't mean its over. Are you under the care of an early pregnancy unit at your hospital? Can you give them a call? If they are shut on a sunday try calling the gynea ward at your local ward (my epu tells us to call the gynea ward out of hours/weekends).


----------



## Züri

GB so sorry


----------



## Spuds

GB xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx can you call the hospital and demand some attention my love ? Can they do an emergency scan ? xxxxxxxxx I know how tough it is right now but I am praying that things turn around xxxx please get on the phone if u can and get some advice my love XXXXXXX


----------



## mag108

GB  :  sending u a big hug.


----------



## bugle

GB sending you lots of    and a lot of     maybe like the others have said call the hospital....


----------



## Ginger Baby

hi all

Thanks for all the support.  Have not rang local hospital cos last time they were unhelpful and said there was no point coming in as there was nothing they could do,  they said only go to casultry if in extreme pain

Bleeding really heavy now like a heavy period.  Can't believe this happening again.  Why why why

As always take care.  This trying 2 have a baby journey is so hard for us all what ever stage you are at.
Ginger


----------



## purple72

Oh GB sweetie, sending you so many     

This journey is just Sh1te and so very unfair xxx


----------



## Spuds

GB my love XXXXXXX sending you loads and loads of hugs xxxxxxxxx here if u need me xxx


----------



## Swinny

Ginger Baby -      Christ how much do we have to go through before somebody will help. Your medical support (or lack of it) has been appalling. I know exactly how you're feeling and I wish there was something that I could do to ease our pain. This is too cruel. I was told that if the bleeding is too heavy or the pain doesn't subside with painkillers that I should go into hopsital so the same applies for you, if it gets too much you need to go in my lovely. I can't tell you how sorry I am and please know if there's anything that I can do (even if it's just a chat) I am here        

Heaps - OMG OMG sounds like Penny has come up trumps for you and Driver. Can't wait to hear all about it    Safe journey back   

Mags - Sorry had to go off the phone last night, my friend Nicola turned up. Hope you had a lovely evening   

Short stuff - Bon Voyage my gorgeous little friend


----------



## shortie66

GB oh god darling im so sorry ur having to go through this with no help or support, it is just far too cruel. xxxxx


----------



## popsi

GB... I am so so sorry to hear this, life is just too cruel     

Heaps...glad you are happy with your plans honey xxx

Shorts... You know how much i am     for you darling xxx

swins.. how are you honey    

LM, beachy, tracey, spuds, lv, annasb, louise, mir, calypso, mags, driver, nix, lainey and everyone of you lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Thanx popsi and swins xxx Scottie heading home now just me and debbie duck left. Feels very strange without him like the other half of me is missing  just a tiny bit emotional at the mo lol xxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Shortie hun,       that this is your time, so much good luck to you babe and have a safe journey          

GB       I'm so sorry, not just that you are going through this but also that you have had such non-existent support from the supposed caring professions, I have no words but know that I'm thinking of you      

And Swinny, likewise, I am so so sorry for your news on Friday       I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling at the moment, this is just so cruel, but I really hope that when you are ready the counselling will help      

Heaps - such great news that Penny has come through for you and delighted that you have tested -ve for the hidden C curse - you've got a busy couple of weeks ahead   

Sorry, out the door in a mo so no more persos but thinking of you all and sending you all buckets of love   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Kittycat104

Swinny - so sad that Friday didn't bring you the miracle that we were all hoping for.  I so wish it could have been different for you.  It sounds like you are surrounded by people that love and care about you and I hope that is bringing you both a little bit of comfort.     


GB - If I was you, I would pitch up at the hospital and stay there until someone sees you.  Its easy for them to be unhelpful on the phone, much less in person.  Hoping it is just a false alarm   


Shorts - this MUST be your time.    Think its only natural that you feel emotional.  Glad you have your friend with you.


Heaps - good news!  Lovely to hear you sounding so positive - and great you can squeeze in an ET before Xmas.


Driver - how was Athens for you?


Jersey - you made me laugh with your description of mechanical bonk.  I have so been there.  Not sure I will ever feel quite the same about sex any more after 4 years of TTC.


Fi - I would say its a bit soon to write off your eggs.  Although there aren't many of them, it doesn;t necessarily mean that they are poor ones.  You can buy DHEA online - there is loads of info on it on the PR research thread.  I took it for three months plus and apart from giving me awful skin and making my hair fall out, it didn't improve egg quality at all.  But there are others who swear by it.  


Brewery - drinking a few drinks wouldn't have made any difference to your follie count.  I was drinking up to my most recent cycle and even had the odd glass while stimming.  Sadly if you have low reserve, you are stuck with it.  But I don't believe that changing medication won't make a difference.  If you look at my signature, you can see the difference it made for me - I was on different meds each cycle.


LM - How is the hair?  Can we see piccies on ** please?


Nix - how are you?  Hope you are home resting up after all your dramas and travels of the last few days.  


Jo M - if you are reading, hope you are OK   


Hugs to everyone else - far too many to mention, given that I have been away for a few days.


All OK with me.  DH and I had a nice few days away in Devon which was lovely - did a couple of walks and generally ate far too much.  Just trying not to fret too much on the 3ww til the next scan and looking forward to Friday.


Louise xx


----------



## T0PCAT

GB - please go to your local hospital and don't leave until someone sees u. 

Shortie - hope the journey to Cyprus was ok. 

Heaps so pleased u tested negative for hidden c and amazing news that u can fit a get in this year  

Driver how did u get on?

Lm hope the new hair colour is groovy

Afm - had one too many woo woos lastnight, sitting in a curry house waiting for chicken burger and chips whilst dh is waiting for a curry


----------



## calypso-sky

helloooo sorry i have not been here for the last few days i have been hiding from myself as well     ... i know its no excuse.....

GB you seem so far away over there and your hospital sounds rubbish i do hope you can contact someone out of hours how about your GP ? its quite serious i would be hammering on his door. sending you buckets of hugs Lizzzzz do hope you are looking after yourself     

shortie soo sorry darling i have not been in touch re friday i am still coming down gonna go buy a dress tomorrow after aqua gym... thanks for sending me the message.. 
do hope you are settling in cyprus ok and wishing and sending you laoaddds of love and luck        

hey izzi how are you cant wait to see you all on friday night will be brilliant......             

zahida you lil drunken monkey lol        woo woo are bad so are squashed frogs and skittles yummy tho    

hey louises chick nothing wrong with eating for two     

hey LM are we all meeting at the restaurant or somewhere else before we eat?

nix darling        

afm has to go to late pharmacy as endo was trying to make me angry so some solpadene later and i felt fine going to docs for swab results still don't know what for yet... and some codene tomorrow... gonna do some uni homework now got to present on quality systems used in workplaces boring,...........

popsi, purps, tracey and Zuri, AsB , driver mags, swinney ,jersey, heaps, bugle and everyone else





































I SOLEMLY PROMISE TO BE HERE ALWAYS FROM NOW ON


----------



## shortie66

Lol at Zahida and calypso im in brno in the czech republic not cyprus. Had me worried for a minute there! xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - its a good thing you know where u are suposed to be     , be amazed if i find my way to Brum on Friday


----------



## Spuds

Shorts lol !!!! U keep away from those vodka bars my love and will see u soon with that bubba on board )) can't believe u are there already and u am sooooo excited. !!! Xx see you n Scottie at Birmingham international 1.30 xxxx wot international jet sets ) 

Swinns xxxx tried to pm you back but my phone has somehow got stuck ?!? Anyhow just to say will give you a big hug next wkend and catch up properly but u always have us Hun XXXXXXX take it day by day xxxxxx

GB xxxxx hope u got some sleep and some sense out of the hospital xxxx wish I was there and I would drive u there myself a d demand some flippin care from them - can u get to your gynae tomorrow ? just turn up Hun and be hormonal xxx sometimes it's the only way to get what u need xxxx thinking of you love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Louise  lol - not sure even if barry White himself could bring back the romance lol xxxxx

love to all xxx can't wait till next week LV bring your earplugs )

RC xxxxxx soooo excited to be seeing u again and all the girls

xxxxx

spuds xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

ZahidaE said:


> Shortie - its a good thing you know where u are suposed to be    , be amazed if i find my way to Brum on Friday


aye zahida bet i get lost too even tho shorts has provided me with exact navigation ....


----------



## Ourturn

GB -      I agree you need to be seen! If you are feeling too fragile to argue with them, how about getting DH to insist you are seen. Hope you get some answers tomorrow. 

Shorts - wishing you a safe and productive journey        

Heaps - glad Athens went well   

Lou -   

Swinny - thinking of you     

Hi Spuds, Calpso, Mag, Zahida and anyone else on here 

Anyone wanting to contribute to Zuri's collection please PM me, anyone attending on Friday can sort me out then

Making a chicken tagine for tea, yum! 

Who's leaving x factor tonight then?

Thanks 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Hi anna xxxx can't wait to see u xxxx will sort cash out for zuri then if thats ok xxxx I've not been off the island for months and getting cabin fever lol xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - surely Wagner has got to go this week?


----------



## shortie66

We haven't got a kettle in our room! Lol thought Ducky was gonna faint with shock. Disaster avoided tho hot water available at the bar free of charge. xxx


----------



## calypso-sky

shorts who is duckie? my mind is telling me as i should have been blonde that duckie is a real duck you took with u then something else says no it might be a person .. serves me right for not being on here..

HOla AsB and Jersey 
  AsB I will give you zuri's dosh on friday im soo excited to meet everyone


----------



## shortie66

Cal Ducky is my best friend debbie she is a proper tea belly, even worse than me.


----------



## T0PCAT

Anna - can I sort you out on friday?

I hope Wagner goes tonight - he murdered 'Hey Jude', unforgivable


----------



## Spuds

Hi zahide duckie shorts n calypso n asb )

looking forward to mtg u calypso )

shorts - pleased ducks got her tea lol  always take tetleys abroad ) xxx


----------



## Acropolis

Good evening ladies, 

GB, Fi, Swinny - I hope you are OK. Give yourself     from me. 

Fi, please ignore your friend, she has no clue. Talking about insensitive friends, last year I was really down over my failed cycle, told my friend about it (by email), she got back to me a couple of days later saying: "Sorry I didn't get back to you earlier, I have been very busy. Don't worry, it will work for you one day. Eli, can you help me translate this sentence, I am having real difficulties...".  

Shortie - Dobrý večer. I hope our brothers (Czechs) will look after you properly and give you what you desire. Good luck!     

Anna - I will give you some dosh on Friday.

Lots of love to everyone! 

Ex


----------



## H&amp;P

GB -  hope someone will agree to see you and get another scan and put your mind at rest 

Shortie -   

Ronnie - sorry I only ever had FSH so not sure what the other should be. Hope you are all sorted with your prescription now and ready to start your cycle?

Swinny - more gentle  for you and P.

Heaps - was lovely to see you in Athens, so excited that you can get going straight away. You never mentioned your C result so am pleased that was negative for you.

Sorry I know there is so much more to say but my head is frazzled and I have hundreds of emails to catch up on, you would think I had been off a fortnight not 2 days 

AFM Athens went Ok but not the best results for either of us, DH's sperm was so crap that when they did a sample freeze and thaw non of them survived so when we go back we will have to go out for longer and both of us will have to go, plus I am still testing positive for hidden C and myco









Hysteroscopy & D&C was done and they found loads of scar tissue that they removed and it was also totally blocking one of my tubes (very bizarre watching the op back on DVD afterwards, the scar tissue just looks like loads of bits of cotton wool and you can see the surgeon snipping away at it all and then pulling this long bit out of my tube







I'm trying to upload onto youtube for any of you thinking of having one so you can see what i mean, PM me if you are interested in seeing it  ), quite sore afterwards and still feeling a bit tender now, but at least I have had it done and hopefully next time those embryos will have somewhere to actually implant. We won't be able to go back until Jan as need time to heal.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

AM- sorry about the results not being as you'd hoped hunny   
You feeling ok ?

GB- Hope that this si just a scare love    

Shorts- glad you arrievd safe hunny. Transfer today I think isn't it   

Sarah     

Well ladies, hair colouring was a bit of an ordeal...took 2.5 hours to actually lighten/ lift  it cos it's so black naturally and end effect is a bit more copper than I wanted. Everyone really likes it but I'm not 100% so, called hairdresser today and gonna go back tomorrow to get it toned down.


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Well at least things haven't dragged out for too long. Woke up at 4am this morning in a lot of pain and then started bleeding. Strangely enough I feel a bit better today and maybe it's because I can now start to get over things.

Shortie - Glad you and Ducky arrived safely. Sending you lots and lots of love and luck   

LM - Yo dudette you go girl, get that hairdresser told    

AM - Glad that you are back safely. I am so sorry that things aren't straight forward for you and J, but it sounds like you've moved about 50 paces forward so that's a good thing. So what's the verdict with the   C? More antiB's?? Looking forward to catching up properly on Friday flower and you rest up   

Sorry for lack of perso's girls but I am more than a little bombed out on painkillers today.

Lots of love to you all
Sarah xx


----------



## Little Me

Ah Sarah hunny   , well, I guess like you say, maybe now your can try and gently get over things but please hunny, don't put yourself under pressure to just be brave & strong.you've done amazingly and I'm proud of you but you're still grieving so be kind to yourself    

Hairdressers bosss answered who's lovely and when he asked how are you I just said errrmm.........and he just said "you don't like your hair" and I said , bit too copper for me (eventhough bro, SIl and J all really like it) and he just said come in tomorrow at 6 and we'll have a look.

can't wait to see you Friday


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies just a quick update. Im pupo with one hatching blast other one didn't survive. Very happy with the one I have on board tho and am very grateful Swins hope u r ok sweetheart xxx
Anne hope u get the hair sorted xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - whoo hoo PUPO lady, fab that you have a hatching blast on board, you've got a real fighter there and hope it is snuggling in for the long haul      , now rest up and have a nice cup of tea. Hope you have a smooth trip home.   

LM - hope they can sort your hair so you are happy with it, though I am sure if everyone says it looks good it actually does, usually you find people don't say owt if they don't like it   

Swinny -


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- ta for text hunny, so pleased for you   

Can't wait to see you Friday.   
And you AM   

My hairs growing on me


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny -      I hope it isn't to awful, maybe now u can start to grieve

shorts -     congrats on being pupo    

Lm - I am the hair is lovely


----------



## H&amp;P

Ok here it is, a bit long and dull but check out around the 3 minute to 3:30 mark for my miraculous tube reopening  






LM - can we see a photo on ** to help you decide?

Hi Z


----------



## Little Me

Hi Z   

AM that's amazing!!!!!   

I took a pic but deleted it in anger      
Might take another


----------



## Lilly7

Wooo Shortie that's fab news. Congrats on being Pupo.  

Ladies I need a bit of advice. I've been thinking of having hidden C test but haven't arranged anything or looked into how it's done. 
AF has unexpectedly arrived (wasn't expecting her for another 3 or 4 wks) and as I may not bleed again for another couple of months I'm wondering if I should seize the moment. Can anyone give me advice on the best way to arrange for it to be done? I would need to take a sample tomorrow so may be cutting it a bit fine. 

Internet hopefully back on Wednesday so looking forwards to catching up properly then. 

Love to everyone. x


----------



## H&amp;P

Leola - Can't advise on whether you should or shouldn't do it but to get sample you need a sterile container with a few drops of either saline solution or boiled (then cooled) water, best way to get sample is to squeeze tampon or use a mooncup (I did tampon). You can do the test direct with Locus, will find their address and email it to you later (just trying to finish a presentation I need to do for tomorrow) I just sent mine ordinary post both times at a cost of about £1.50, you do need to chase them after a few days and I will also email you the phone number, and you have to put in with the sample an authorisation with your neame card details and your signature for them to be able to charge your card, the test is €90 if done direct with them, €200 if done through Serum or Dr G.


----------



## Little Me

Ladies....

If anyone needs info etc for Friday, PM me and I'll give you my mobile No (if you haven't already got it)


----------



## shortie66

Thanx ladies  
Just had a lovely nap still in nightie and reading a trashy novel. For some reason am feeling very relaxed. Cant wait to get back and see scottie 2moz night, bet my mobile bill will be mahooosive this month. Haha xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

rest up Shorts   

Off home now ladies, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say thanks so much for all of your lovely messages of support re DP's dad's death. It's been a horrendous week or so, but we are back home now, and even managed to get our weekend away for my birthday, which we both needed. We're both exhausted, and have to go back to Kent on thursday for the funeral, but DP is doing ok, although very up and down understandably.

Have only had a very quick read back and don't have time for many personals as I need to get sorted to get back to work tomorrow and really need an early night.... but..

Shortie - congratulations on being PUPO! Hatching blast - that's fab. I can't tell you how pleased I will be for you when you get that positive pregnancy test.

ASB - wow - great news! Congratulations! I know you'll be feeling cautious about it, but those HCG levels are much better than any you've had before aren't they? Did you decide to go for the early scan or not? (sorry if I've missed that bit.) I'm just thrilled for you, after everything you've been through.

Swinny - lovely lovely woman, I was so sorry to read that you didn't get the miracle that we were all hoping for for you. I can['t imagine how the two of you must be feeling now. I hope the pain isn't too bad, and that it's over quickly. I've been thinking of you.

Driver - sorry the test results weren't as positive as you hoped, but it sounds positive that the surgery has actually achieved something and has hopefully paved the way for implantation next time.

GB - Oh, I so hope the bleeding isn't what you think it is, and that you managed to get seen. I was so excited for you when I read they'd seen a heartbeat.

Fi - I just wanted to send you a big hug.

Sorry, I've probably missed loads of you, but I've run out of steam. Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - congrats on being Pupo, a hatching blast is amazing I've heard!   

Leola - you need to get two sterile pots from the chemist and some saline. If you can't get saline you can use a little boiled, cooled filtered water. I found it easiest to use a teaspoon, literally spoon some of the blood and you may need a second teaspoon to pop it in the container. Make sure you have added a drop or two of saline/sterile water to the pot. 
Its best to do two pots in case one gets lost, then you have a back up.

You can go direct via the lab, Locus Medicus but I did not do it this way and I'm not sure how you would pay them. You can get advise on the C thread here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190643.msg4144437#msg4144437

and more info on on contact details for locus on Agate's FAQ, look under C for Chlamydia

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

You can either post of dhl the sample. It took one week when I posted it and 3 days when I used DHL via Dr G. Other ladies had lost samples using both methods which is why its best to keep one sample in the fridge as a back up.

Driver - amazing video! Really does look like cotton wool. Will pm you re the supplements

LM - bet copper suits you!

Swinny - hope you are being well looked after 

Jo -    Yes never had levels like these so hoping its a sign I have a fighter. But this is the stage things normally go wrong so I am being paranoid. Should really have a 3rd hcg tomorrow, but as an early pg scan only costs an extra £20, doing that instead in the morning. Just want to see a sac in the right place.

Evening all

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

Jo    good to see u back, I am glad you were able to get away for your birthday.  

ASB - If it were me I would be having scans everyday, hope it all goes well tomorrow.

AFM - TNF result came back and it has increased to 36.7 from 32.1 after taking the Humira.  I am sooo p**** off and upset, be talking to the Gorgon tomorrow on what to do next.  Just wish I could get a break for one in my life


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida - same thing happened to me with Humira        responded to you on Gorgon's thread.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Zahida - so sorry honey. Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## shortie66

Jo hugs for you and dp sweetheart, my heart goes out to you both. xxx
Zahida sorry about the results hunny hope you manage to get some answers xxx
Anna hope scan goes ok 2moz sweetheart xxx
Just had a lovely steak for tea only need to decide whats for pudding now! ;-)
Love to all, cannot wait for friday xxxxx


----------



## Züri

Wow  Shorts completely lost track of time and forgot you were off for your FET. Fantastic news that you have a hatching blast on board, wishing you so much luck when do you come home? Xxx


----------



## mag108

shorts: big congrats on being PUPO     


swins: hugs and kisses. hope it's not too painful hun,


jo:  


Anne:  hope that hair gets sorted!


Leola: my sample got lost, so if were you, get two sterile pots and do it twice. Save one in case the other gets lost.


Heaps: wow that is faaaaaaaast! So happy for you hun.


Driver:  Sorry the nasty c is still there, I know how you feel hun. Is that your first hysteroscopy?


xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Shorts - PUPO- hurrah!  Safe journey home and enjoy seeing Scott again

Zahida - that's a bum*er.  It's all a bit of a foreign language to me though - does it basically mean the meds haven't worked?  Are there any alternatives?

Jo - glad you are OK. Hope you aren't rushing around too much

LM - copper sounds nice.  Please let us see a piccie

L xx


----------



## shortie66

Thanx zuri louises and mags I must admit i've already had a few words with bean lycett and said make sure you stick around as mommy and daddy love u so much already and you have so many lovely people who want to meet you. I feel more emotional than ever before, perhaps its cos scott isn't here.
Zuri fly home 2moz evening scott meeting us at airport overnight stay at hotel there and back to halesowen wednesday morning xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Just popping to say well doen Shorts on being PUPO x x x


----------



## Nicki W

Shorts - well done my dear!    Hope you get home safe soon with your precious cargo. REst up.
Driver - interesting video! Glad you had some things sorted but sorry it didn't all go to plan   
Swinny    hope you are OK 
LM - are you wavering then with the hair? Amazing how quickly you get used to things eg a too short fringe - I always find it feels better in a day or two but it can't have grown much!   
Bet it looks lovely   
Leola - don't know anything about hidden C but I'm sure the girls have given you good advice   
Jo M - glad you are OK and you have made it through last week
Louise and Nix   
Love to everyone else     


    
For those who don't know the PR thread is now 4 years old    Birthday was last week. Although to some of you I might be just someone who posts occasionally my first post here (when the PR thread was born!) was due to a poor response to my first IVF all those years ago. I have had so much help and advice on this thread since and made many friends along the way.
Let's keep up the good work girls! And have another 4 years at least (obviously everyone will be on the other thread by then    ) 
NicksW


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Just want to say a big thanks for all your support over the past couple of days.  It really means alot.  Sorry I have not been on here much.  Been lying on the sofa.  Just so tired at the moment cos having trouble sleeping at night.

Swinny sending you loads of     .  Hope the pain subsides soon.  I don't know what to say to make you feel better apart from I know the pain of M/c so well.  Its beyond cruel to get so far and to have it cruelly snatched away.  It really means alot that you sent me a PM when you are going through so much yourself right now.  

Fingers Crossed Sending you some     .  Also so sorry to hear that your friend was insensitive.  I have had so many people say stupid things to me and throw away remarks.  But its not their fault, you have to go through this journey to gain empathy and understanding.

Sobroody Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Zahidae So sorry about your results.

Little Me Are you trying to have ginger hair like me     

Cal Welcome back girlfriend

AFM Still very up and down at the moment.  Even though I know whats happening think my mind and heart doesn't want to believe it.  I have not had any pain. Last time I was in so much pain and saw everything pass.  I know you all advised me to go to my local hospital but just couldn't face going there.  Just couldn't be bothered fighting them.  Not had good experiences at that hospital and part of me just wanted to stay at home and pretend it wasn't happening.  I still can't quite believe its happened again.  I rang Gateshead today and I am going for a scan tomorrow so will have to finally accept whats happened tomorrow. Can I just say thanks again for all your support.

Ginger Baby
Ps my real name is Liz.


----------



## T0PCAT

Liz - so sorry this has happended to you again, I hope the scan tomorrow brings u some resolution


----------



## Lilly7

Liz, Big hugs for you. xxx

Swinny and FC,    

Zahida, I'm sorry about your results . . that really sucks. I hope the conversation tomorrow is helpful. x

AM and Anna and Mag, thanks so much for all the info  
Alas I don't have a mooncup so will have to try with a tampon . . (can't find a smiley that matches the prospect of this  )

Night all. x


----------



## IzziLu

Wehay Shortie, congrats on being PUPO    safe journey home with your precious cargo sweets   

AnnaSB - hope the scan goes well tomorrow, look forward to hearing your news     

Liz hun, so very sorry that you are having to go through this again, it's so cruel   

Zahida you must be so frustrated with those results babe, what's the next move?     

Swinny, how're you doing sweetie? Hope the painkillers have been helping in some little way       

Jo, lovely to see you back, no wonder you're exhausted after the time you and DP have had, look after yourselves and hope Thursday goes as well as can be expected     

Leola, good luck with the tampon squeezing    

Any news from Donks? Is she going to be well enough for Friday?   

Driver, replied to your e-mail but got auto-office reply so obviously missed you    Thanks very much for sorting tickets - should be good    Thanks also for posting your Youtube link, that's a real eye opener!   

Nikki - 4 years, wow, just look at what you started! Good on ya gal and may I offer you personal thanks for the lifeline this thread has been to me   

LM, is your hair still growing on you, sometimes it takes a bit of getting used to hey    Missing the countdown   

Popsi, how's your back doing? Have you seen the doc yet?   

  Beachy, Louise, Mags, Zuri, Cal, Nix, Spuds, Heaps, Lainey, RC ooh and everyone   

Getting really excited about Friday


----------



## calypso-sky

woohoo shortie      congrats on being pupo some bananas for yah ..enjoy your pudding darling...    

oh zahida that  [email protected]* arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh hope you can speak to dr g soon   

driver that was amazing on you tube ... 

gb hope you are taking care of yourself darling      
hello everyone  
afm doctor was nice today she has read all my notes and says she understands why im exploring every avenue.. she has reffered me back to the gyne to scan to look for more endo and remove any blockages. she also says she will have a word with ivf clinic on appealing my first nhs go as it was rubbish and i was on prostap so nothing would have happened any way .. the test she did was her " c" test she says which were negative like dohhhh i already knew that    .. gonna take some codene off to bed


love to everyone      
cal


----------



## IzziLu

Ooh Cal, big      that you're still in pain. When do you do your hidden C retest    Glad your doctor was helpful today its so good to have a GP on side - sleep tite hunny


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

not managed to read back properly as have been away (had a nice time and V loved it  sorry Anna that I didn't see your message till I got back   ) - just wanted to pop on and say

Well done Shortie for being PUPO  - been thinking of you lots and hope so much that you will soon have that BFP    

Also, Swinny, so sorry hon    

And Ginger, will be thinking of you tomorrow    

Anna - good luck for scan tomorrow   

Nicks - yay! to four years  am sooo glad you started it when you did  and as you say, I hope it's still around helping PRs in another 4 years, but that all of you here now are on the other thread   

Gotta go - if I don't speak before then, hope you all have a fab night out  and that it's as much fun as last year 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## breweryb

Hi there again ..

I just got my cycle cancelled today by reprofit. 
I was on day 8 of a 10 day protocol taking gonal-f and menopur. supposed to fly there on Wednesday - this was my first attempt at IVF

My scan showed the left ovary with a 10mm follicle, the right: 13, 10, 8, 6, + 2 smaller).

They said the  result was not good enough for egg collection and to abandon this  cycle / stop stimulation for poor  response.
They said I can try again, but the response will probably be the same again. 
has anyone else been in this situation .. any advice on what to do next .. reprofit seem to think donor eggs is the only realistic next step?


Cheers
Denise


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi Denise, can't stop as bed is calling but didn't want to read and run - I had tx at Reprofit myself, but with DE.

They are a great clinic, but they do specialise in DE tx over standard IVF, even though they offer both.... and they do push DE as your best chance of getting pregnant with them. The reality is that anybody who uses the eggs of a much younger woman, at any clinic, has a much better chance of success... using donor eggs is a huge decision though and takes a lot of getting your head around.  I really don't think that that using donor eggs is the_ only _realistic next step for you if you are prepared to keep trying for a pregnancy with your own eggs, and have the money to do so. 

You don't say how old you are, but 5-7 total follicles really, really isn't the worst response in the world (especially for somebody older) - several of the girls on this thread would be delighted with that many, and are still trying with own eggs with fewer follicles, with some success stories.

I would imagine they want to cancel you because they feel you wouldn't want to lose lots of money by travelling to another country etc on a poor response this cycle. But to be honest (and I hope this doesn't upset you) this may be the best response you can get (speaking from experience!) and I think that if really want to go ahead then you should push it with them, tell them you understand that with a poor (and it's not that poor) response you won't have such a high chance of success, but that you would still like to try, if only to gain information from the cycle if it is negative to decide what to do next - whether that be another cycle, maybe with a different protocol , maybe at another clinic? or maybe with them but with DE.

If they really won't take you to EC, I know it's a long shot but do you have any contacts at any UK clinics (where did you have your scan?) who might be prepared to help you out?

If you chose to go abroad in order to save some money, and are happy to go away for tx, then another clinic worth looking in the future if you do want to try again with OE, at is the Jinemed in Istanbul, they don't offer DE tx but do specialise in treating "difficult" cases incl poor responders, and give very close monitoring, which can really help get a few more eggs.

Hope this helps a little and is not too garbled (am very tired!) the other girls will be along later to give more advice, big hugs   

Lots of luck, whatever you decide to do XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Liz hugs hunny hope u get some help 2day xxx
Cal hope the pain eases xxx
Brewery so sorry about the cycle being cancelled sweetheart xxx
Had a bit of a scare last night tried ringing home twice to speak to scott but there was no answer. Rang his mobile and he was in the vets with lewis who had been excessively dribbling for a couple of hours. Threw me into a wild panic as I know it can be a sign of poisoning  he was checked but over tho temp heart and tummy all fine thank god. Does have a tender bit where his lips meet and join his nose. Had a couple of injections and seems to be fine now I hope tho scott taking him for another check up this morning just to be extra safe. Just felt bloody awful not being there tho and so scary :-( cant wait to get home now xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - how worrying about Lewis, its sounds as tho he is ok.....I worry about my kitties incessantly when I am away.  drives DH mad   

Denise - don't give up on your own eggs just yet, 5-6 follies is pretty good for a poor responder and there are other protccols.  As Steph has said 5-6 follies is most likey to be your best response.  There are other clinics that will treat you such as Jinemed which are fantastic and there are a few ladies who had a worse response than you and have gone on to have babies.  Moving on to DEs is a big decision and one you really have to be sure about.  There is no doubt that you have a much higher chance of success with a youger womens eggs

AFM - have an telephone consult with the Gorgon this morning, more Humira i am guessing and maybe IVIG (in denial about who it will cost)

Love to everyone will try and cheer myself up before friday


----------



## LV.

Z - am I right in remembering that if you clear hidden C your immunes should come down as a matter of course? I can't remember if yours has cleared or not? Just a thought... Also I'm taking herbal stuff to combat my immunes. Due to retest them in a few weeks so I'll see if they have helped but the Doc is happy to have tests before and after the tx so happy to put his money where his mouth is and said he's seen good results. Just a thought as immune tx is soooo costly and harsh on your body


Morning all


xx


----------



## LV.

Aw shorts.... big hugs for you and Lewis xx


----------



## Little Me

Morning lovlies   

Oh poor Lewis Shorts    , bless his little moomoo chops  
I worry so much about all our animals. it's horrible to see them in pain 
Safe journey gorgeous   

Z hunny- a hug for you babe   

GB- No words, this is simply cruel hunny       

Cal- hun, sorry you're in pain   

Brewery-   

Anna- Lots of luck lovely     

LV- hi love   

Still looking a bit copper and will go back to h.dressers later to see what they can do to just tone it down...but it ain't so bad I guess   

Ok, ladies, I am BEYOND excited about Friday       
We're gonna have the best time    

And  ladies........


----------



## Little Me

.................................................................

 
3 Sleeps to go WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## popsi

morning all

shorts... you know how happy i am for you being PUPO darling xxx aww poor Lewis he sounds ok now so try not to worry, he will super enjoy a cuddle from his mummy when you come home xx

GB.. so sorry honey xxx hope you get answers soonxx

LM... put a pic of your hair on ** honey i bet its lush ! xx

sorry i have not time for personals, trying to prepare the house as we shampooing carpet later ready for christmas tree on the weekend, we are all full of cold and my back still in agony, trying to ring physio as told by doctor yesterday... but guess what there no bl00dy answer ... so feeling bit fed up as want to do so much but stuggling... sorry ladies i knwo i have no reason to complain


----------



## Little Me

Hi Pops, your poor back hun, not good   
And I hate colds   
J vax'd our lounge carpet on Saturday..... why oh why have I got a light cream carpet with 1 x dog and 3 x cats?


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - poor Lewis hope he is OK   

Liz - hope the scan brings better news than you are expecting     

Denise - my clinic would not have cancelled you with those follies, its really not a bad response.

Morning everyone

Scan went well, saw a 5mm sac. Consultant said it was perfect for this early stage. Hopefully our splodge will keep on growing and we will see more on the 2nd Dec. However he did tell me that I have quite a lot of thumb nail sized fibroids in the wall of my uterus (previous scans only picked up one). Said they shouldn't cause a problem.


----------



## Little Me

Anna that's great news


----------



## Acropolis

That's excellent, Anna!!!

Denise - that's not a bad response! I wouldn't give up if I were you, especially as it is your first cycle. They might be of excellent quality.

Good morning everyone!

Exxx


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo anna great news hunny xxx
Lewis had clean bill of health from vets earlier phew! 
Haven't moved from hotel since getting back from transfer yesterday, stepan said embryo was ready to implant and would do so yesterday or today latest. Steroids making me feel a bit sicky but nothing too bad xxxxx
P.S. Cant wait for friday!!


----------



## Little Me

Morning Elena   
You travelling with LV on Friday ?

Wow Shorts, I just went all tingly then when I read about your embie being ready   
So glad about Lewis


----------



## LV.

Anna - FAB news sweetie!

Shorts - good to hear all is well with Lewis and you're keeping nice and still and horizontal! 

Elena - we can travel up if you fancy, I have already got my train tickets... I'm on the 12.43 from Euston. Sorry I've not replied to your mail as yet, been a hectic few days

LM - bet your do looks lovely... I'm having mine done tomorrow. Figured Friday warranted a bit of barnet attention!

Heaps - how are things going for you? Can't believe you're cycling already!

Driver - hope you're less sore. How are you feeling?

Popsi - poor you and your back. Is rest the best thing or is it better for moving? Will pilates or something like that help strengthen if it's muscular?

AFM - hubby got the Moscow job!!!!! Only BEST news it's based in London with lots of travel to Moscow and other places. He got the contract through this morning and is about to resign (he hates his boss as he's such a [email protected] so is sooooo looking forward to it). I'm not really sure what to do about my course, they halved the course fees as I wrote them a rather polite begging email (for me and for all the other students - result!) but DH wants me to be free to travel with him but is leaving it up to me. Sounds very glam travelling but in reality it often turns out to be sat in a hotel room waiting around for DH but staying here I think I'd be quite lonely. Something to mull over....  All in all it's all worked out rather well, all I need now is for Athens to come up trumps. So nice to have good news for a change!

My meds arrived from Penny yesterday too... blinking eck

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Little Me

LV fantastic news!!!!


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo LV fantastic news hunny, u have got my address haven't u? xxx just off to hotel bar for a latte and a bit of food im starving as per usual xxx


----------



## Little Me

badges and music all done Shorts, it's gonna be fab


----------



## Little Me

OOh, I forgot to say yesterday girls,  I won a 32" LCD TV yesterday from work for getting the most new accounts


----------



## Acropolis

LM - It didn't even cross my mind that we could travel together.

LV - Result! That's excellent!!! That's the best outcome, isn't it? Can't you sign up for the course and still travel with your DH when it suits you/you feel like it? It would be a shame to waste all that hard work but would be nice to travel the world.   
It's a pity we didn't think of discussing our travel to B. I am planning to drive up there (and embarrassed to say this - with my DH   - however, he will be in our hotel room waiting for me and we might spend the weekend in lovely Birmingham.   ) That's the current plan. We are more than happy to give you a lift, if you wish.

AFM - I have just spoken to Reprofit about DE/DS cycles. C'oh blimey, not cheap!   I am not surprised they push for DE, DS, Deverything.   

Exxx


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo well done LM xxx doubt if I will get time to have much pampering done tho might manage 2 straighten hair and put some slap on Haha xxx


----------



## Acropolis

LM - that' brilliant!!! Congratulations, busy little bee!


----------



## shortie66

Elena they do a lovely latte over here tho for about a quid ;-) xxx
Just got some little ham cheese and lettuce rolls from the bar too lol


----------



## Acropolis

Our chalet is 1.5-hour drive from Brno. I would come over and have lunch with you but sadly (?) I am in the UK at the moment.   
Sending you lots of     .

Ex


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - do you have final numbers so I know how many crackers to bring


----------



## T0PCAT

LV - I did test +ve for hidden and mycoplasma and I am waiting to retest in Dec after course of AB's.  There is a school of thought that clearing the infections will bring down TFN, to be honest I find it all confusing.  i would be interested in finding out more about your herbs.  congrats to DH about job, even better its based in the UK.....

Shorts      for your embie, lots of sticky vibes

ASB - wonderful news about your scan, lets hope beating hidden C has done the trick.  

Had consult with the Gorgon this morning, he has suggested Humira + ILs followed by a retest.  He seems to think if Hidden C and mycoplasma are gone the no reason why we can't cycle in January but I am worried that the reason why TNF is high is becuase I still have the infection.  I won't this know until december cycle.  I got him to define the immunes protocol for tx, looking at clexane, predisnolone and possibly IL's depending on TNF retest.


----------



## shortie66

I have 24 cupcakes but if we need more I can snaffle a few from the cafe ;-) xxx
Elena lunch has been eaten time for the biscuits to come out Haha xxx
Hiya AM Ooo crackers we are gonna be like a bunch of big school kids lol cannot wait xxx


----------



## Acropolis

Driver - I really enjoyed watching your hysteroscopy. I have watched it twice, to the end. I found it fascinating! It's a bit 'windy' there, isn't it?   Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## popsi

woo hoo...shorts glad lewis is better, LM.. fab winning the tv...LV .. great news on the job... looks like thing are picking up for PR ladies     

love to everyone xx, wish I was coming Friday ladies xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi - just wanted to say fab news on your scan Anna - I am so pleased.

LV - great news on the job!

Shortie - hope you are taking it easy.

love to you all,
jo x


----------



## T0PCAT

driver - I got given a DVD of my hysto too, can't bring myself to watch it

Congrats LM on winning the TV


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - that's great news.  You must be very happy - and relieved

LV - how exciting about the job!  Will there be travel to anywhere else outside Moscow?


----------



## shortie66

Jo I am taking it suprisingly easy at the mo ;-) xxx
Hiya Zahida and louises cant wait to meet you both on friday xxx
Popsi wish you were coming too hunny xxx
Soon be off to airport gonna get there early and do some duty free shopping Haha xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Jo- been thinking aboout you and the family   

AM- 21 peeps in Friday


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - duty free perfume I hope?


----------



## Little Me

Has everyone got all the info they need?

Just to confirm......

7Pm at Regards Edgbaston - Booked under my full name
http://www.regardsedgbaston.co.uk/

Secret Santa small £5 pressie


----------



## IzziLu

Anna - that's great news on your scan     that bubs keeps on doing well in there   

Shortie, so glad that Lewis is ok, our fur babies are such a worry when we're away    good that you're taking it easy and looking after that 'itching to implant' blast, have fun at the duty frees   

LV, wow what fantastic news on DHs job, bet he's over the moon to be handing in his notice   

LM well done for earning (not winning) that TV    Great to see the countdown again - can't believe it's only 3 sleeps to go    

Zahida     can't believe you've got to got through more of the same, really hope it does the trick this time   

Brewery, so sorry your tx has been cancelled    If this is your first try at IVF I would say it's way too early to give up on your own eggs, it seems you have a fair number of starters there they just didn't develop quickly enough.  We're all different of course byt on my last cycle at the Jinny I was on the Letrozole protocol which is supposed to give the eggies a boost at the beginning of stimms and it was by far my best tx to date - we didn't get the final result to show for it but got to ET for the first time in 3 attempts - so as Steph says, might be worth considering   

  Driver, Jo, Elena, Popsi, Louise and everyone else   

Izzi xXx


----------



## fishface

Just a quickie girls - taken me ages to read back   

Sobroody - fab news on the scan hun, sounds like you're getting used to the idea that you're pg at last   

Shorts - ooooo hun, sending you lots and lots of               that little embie is sticking right now - don;t move    Glad to hear Lewis is ok, i'm sure Scottie is missing you and can't wait for you to get home   

FC - your friend needs a good   

Swinny, OC, Ginger -   

Heaps - great news hun   

Driver - the video was amazing   

LM - i'm sure you hair looks lovely hun, looking forward to seeing the pics at the weekend    You deserve the TV hun   

JoM - so glad you managed to remember to celebrate your birthday hun, my FIL died near my bday a few years back and i felt too guilty to even open my cards    Hope thursday goes ok   

Zahida -    hope you get a break soon hun   

NickyW - thanks for starting the thread, we all appreciate it   

Pops - please get your back sorted soon, i hate to think of you suffering   

LV - fab news on the job hun, so pleased everything is now working out   


Nothing to report here, the second PG friends mum has now announced her PG on ********, so having to read all the congratulations    she had her scan yesterday, all is good    the third PG friend (the insensitive one) has her scan on monday   .

Off to AHA on friday and horse racing on saturday - want to come to brum though


----------



## Little Me

Fishy - Morten Harket          

Hi Izz


----------



## AoC

Morten's niiiiiiiiice.....

Gosh, such a lot to catch up on!

Liz, I'm so totally sorry this is happening to you again, so sorry.  Many, many hugs to you.

Driver, I'm sorry it wasn't so good in Athens.  :-/  Hugs for you, in person on Friday?

Anna SB - OMG!  BFP!!!  I've got so many things crossed for you, I can hardly type!  Congratulations, my lovely.  FAB news at the scan, too!

Swins, there aren't any right words, are there?  So many hugs.  You don't deserve this, none of us do.

Hugs, Jo - good to see you back, sweetie.

I'm sorry you results came back bad for the TNF, Zahida.  

Hooray for being Pupo, Shorts!!!  And sorry for the scare with Lewis - kudos to Scottie for doing all the right things.  

Hugs for the pain, Cal.  :-(

Denise, I'm sorry you've been told that's a poor response - to me, it looks great!  Hope you find a good way forward - hugs.

Popsi, if you feel bad you're entitled to a moan!  Gentle hugs for you, I'm sorry you're having a rubbish time.  :-(

Congrats to your hubby, LV!  Is there some way you can do a bit of travelling and a bit of studying?  Part-time the course or something?

AFM, I'm back from Madeira and looking forward to Fri as a reward for not murdering my mother who is lovely, generous, kind, and has no sense of personal space or privacy.  And snores.

I Want My Husband.  I'll be going home on Sat after our night out.    AF's here, but behaving herself, so should be drug free by Fri night!!!

We did have a lovely time on hol, though.    Lots of lovely views, flowers, and hair-raising bus rides.

*waving*

Because I'm at Mum's I might not be on much, but I'll see you on Fri, if you're able to go!


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks ladies, still not out of the woods but I am daring to hope! 

Shorts - I have a good feeling      So glad Lewis is ok

Anna -thanks and  looking foward to seeing you friday. What time do you plan to come over?  Will be making lunch if you are early enough? Please can you pm me your mobile number?

LM - I'm very excited! 

DH weighed the doggies yesterday, Daisy is now 20 kilos (and still growing) and Benj has put on 3.5 kilos since being done, at 37.5 kilos    DH is putting him on a diet..poor Benj! 
Was so good at lunch..steamed fish with pickled veggies in our canteen but just wrecked that by scoffing a pack of crisps, aero and a couple of percy pigs which I didn't even enjoy...I blame it on the steroids! 

Anna x


----------



## fishface

anna - you are eating for two hun


----------



## Nicki W

ASB - great news on your scan hun! Grow little sac!   
GB- hope you have some good news today    
AOC - glad you have had a nice hol   
Its gonna be quiet on here on friday nite!       I am working anyway.... 
Love ya all
NW


----------



## Ourturn

Fishey - not at all, I just have no self control    

Nicki - thanks 

Anyone heard from GB?


----------



## shortie66

Anna I blame all the eating on the steroids too ;-) I am eating 45 small meals a day at the mo most of it is bread based! xxx
Aofc good to have u back hunny and glad ur mother is still alive lol. Can you remind me are you driving straight to restaurant on friday or are coming to mine and getting in the taxi with us? xxx
At airport now flight can not come quick enough I need more food Haha xxxxx


----------



## fishface

Safe journey Shorts, i'm sure you can find some choccies in duty free to satisfy you until you land


----------



## mag108

Annsobroo: really happy for you hun!


Anne: well done you!


Shorts: no more shocks or surprises! 


Heaps: catch up re travelling fri!


x


----------



## T0PCAT

I agree Heaps - I wouldn't have a clue without this thread.  

Looking forward to meeting everyone on Friday - have my map so know where to be


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies
Back in england, gotta go eat. Catch up with all the news later xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies
Back in england, gotta go eat. Catch up with all the news later xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

WTFF is going on with snow forecast for Thursday/ friday?
Noooooooooooooo


----------



## fifilou

hi there .. new to this and don't know any of the lingo. i just had my first ivf abandoned due to no resonse to stims..anyone else had same .. how long does it usually take to get AF?


----------



## beachgirl

Just a quick hello from me...not going into work today as started with a really bad sore throat onSunday that has got worse the last couple of days..don't think it'll go down well at work but I'd be no good the way I feel..

Shorts, hope that you're home safe, congratulations on being PUPO..

Anna, glad that your scan went well, will PM you shortly about TT..

Hi to everyone, hugs to all those that need them and hope to be back later on today x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies.
Just had the best nights sleep in days. Need breakfast already lol xxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

Sorry been AWOL for a few days. I had an Ok day on Monday as I thought things had started, it all stopped again Monday pm and then yesterday I felt really down and very weepy, low and behold it came back with a vengeance last night at about teatime and no amount of painkillers helped. I am now hoping that I am over the worst of it    

Going to go and stay with my BF today and tonight to get out of these four walls. Think I am getting on Paul's nerves with my droopy face. 

GB - I am so so sad that this is happening to you again. Sending you a huge   

Shortstuff - Yay, Blast onboard, well done my lovely PUPO Princess       Bet it was lovely to see S again   

Anna - I am so, so happy that you saw the sac and everything is looking good. I've got a good feeling about this     

Beachy - Sending you a big lemsip   get tucked up gorgeous

Heaps - I am not in work this week, so I am going to get the tram into town to meet up with you and Mags. Looking forward to seeing you lovely   

Lots of love to everybody and sorry for lack of perso's, still on painkillers so bit bombed out 

S xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I have tried everything to be able to come on Friday but unfortuantely I can't.  I hope you all have a fab time and I am so sorry I can't get those of you who need it a proper hug.

Work is madly busy so I have just skimmed to see that
Anna, you have had good news for your scan.  I so hope for you that all continues to go well.  Are you still on 25mg of pred or did you increase it to 40mg?  Are you doing anything else?

Shortie, welcome back.  I will keep everything crossed for you.  It just has to be your time.

Has Nix posted any recent news.  Any more scans?

I will try and get back later


----------



## IzziLu

LM - mild panic set in this morning when I heard about the snow on the radio    but I've just checked met office and BBC websites and the forecast doesn't seem to be as bad as the media are suggesting, don't know what to believe or expect now   

Shortie - so glad you're home safe and sound, make sure you keep on resting up gal... at least until Friday night   

Swinny       I'm so sorry for what you're going through at the moment, I really hope seeing your BF helps but I don't for one minute believe that you could possibly be getting on Pauls nerves    

fifiLou    as Heaps said, having a cycle cancelled is definitely not the end of the line, as far as AF is concerned every individual is different but if you've had no intervention other than stimming drugs your cycle shouldn't be disrupted too much   

Beachy - poor you with your nasty sore throat    Have you tried Manuka (sp?) honey in Swinnys lemsip, it can really help   

Heaps - do you need some matchsticks to get through the day     

Tracey - so sorry you're not going to be able to make it on Friday (that's if any of us can!)   

Morning all


----------



## beachgirl

Swins, big hugs right back at ya x

Tracey, sorry you can't get to the ball...what about skype on a Iphone to say hello to everyone?

Izzili, will try the honey with next lemsip..am sat watching JK and fertility treatment with curtains drawn...

Shorts, glad you slept well x


----------



## Little Me

Oh Sarah, sorry hunny, I read this after I sent you a text               

Tracey- I will miss you gorgeous lady   
I'll have a birthday drink for you of course   

Shorts glad you had a nice sleep love   

Morning beachy, heaps, Izz

soz for shi te personals .....just in process of packing up all the office ready to move office. It's only over the road but still HATE moving         

Love to alll

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

KM..hope that the move goes well, well done on the tv win x


----------



## popsi

morning all... big hugs all round, sorry no more at moment as feeling really rough, back is so painful and throat and chest feel like they are covered in broken glass, full of cold and been sick !! so a bit of a misery i am afraid xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Oh no Pops...sounds like you have the same as me...x


----------



## popsi

beachy..yep lets cuddle up and keep warm together


----------



## Little Me

Fell better Beach n Pops


----------



## elinor

Morning all

Sorry I have been absent for so long... I am struggling to get on here at work (everything takes longer with wrist splints on - and now gp has said I can't drive so am using public transport, which again takes longer....) since although not any more busy than before pg, I just can't get through work the same. I am NOT complaining, though. Pelvic pain and carpal tunnel are both temporary, and rest of pregnancy is going fine. 

I have caught up on 15 pages or so of the thread - things stay busy on here!! As well as no time at work, I had a friend (hopefully birth partner) visiting at weekend, so didn't get a chance to log on (but did see Friday's    news from Swinny).

Swinny - I can only add my sympathy and sadness and send   . So so sorry you are going through this. There is no easy way to lose a longed for and loved baby, and I just hope that DP and friends are being as understanding as you need and deserve. 

GB/ Liz - so sorry that you are suffering this awful process again. I know this is dreadful, and my heart goes out to you. This might not be a good time to say it, and I appreciate it may be too soon, so please forgive me but I just feel that having been through this twice in such a short time you need better medical support in future. So I hope you will take time, after the grieving, once you are feeling stronger, to print out the info that Nix sent about progesterone support and harass your GP (or find a new one - none of your medical organisations seem to have offered any decent support to you through this...) into agreeing to prescribe it next time. Sending   .

Jo - glad you could still take time out for birthday, despite all you are going through. Sending    for you and DP.

Sobroody - will settle with you Friday re collection for Z. Delighted to hear about scan, and don't worry about the eating for two... yes, they say you shouldn't but the prednisilone made me SO hungry (at the same time the MS made me feel nauseous - great combo), I definitely put on weight to start with... then lost 3 kg by 18 week midwife appointment (I stopped steroids at 13 weeks, in stages) 

Shorts - hope the regular meals and lots of sleep are all good signs... Prednisilone made me hungry all the time, but when not pg steroids inhibit sleep, so feeling v tired is a very good sign. I have everything crossed that this little one is snuggling in tight right now.          Pleased you are home safe and sound and that Lewis is doing ok, after the scare.

NickiW - Wow! 4 years of Team PR! what an amazing thing. I am so glad I found this thread, I have gained so much knowledge, support and inspiration from everyone on here.    for everyone on here now, and those who find us in the future.

LV - massive congrats about DP job in Moscow (but based in London). Hope things work out with Athens so that you don't care about course for a while... or can you look into part time? Great that you have got fees reduced - no easy task in these financial climes...

Fifilou - sorry to hear about cancelled cycle. Not sure what to advise - if you are not ready to go to DE yet, then don't. It is important to feel ready for the steps you take - it is emotionally draining enough, without starting something you don't feel fully ready for. I have gone ahead with poorer odds than that (also tried IUI, and that nearly worked and was much less draining than full IVF - but you need to have tubes intact for that, and few or no MF issues and I am not sure the reason you went to IVF).

Beachy -    get well soon!

Popsi -    same to you! 

Tracey - sorry you can't make Friday.   Would be lovely to meet you! 

Izzilu - hope this snow/weather warning isn't as serious as your recent floods... I also hope it isn't as bad as they say, since I am having my hall painted, so whole flat stinks and I'll be sleeping with windows wide open again tonight - as long as no chance of snowdrifts on the duvet   . Shouldn't stop us having fun on Friday though!

Driver - sorry it wasn't all good news with recent trip. At least you have achieved a lot - hopefully the op will mean embies have the best possible chance in the new year. I haven't watched it yet (at work, so can't access lots of sites), but will do - thanks for posting it.

Zahida, Leola, Nix, Louise, Heaps, Little Me, Purple, Donkey and everyone else - sorry I am not doing great persos and forgetting people. I am trying to keep up, and do hold you all in my heart, but sometimes getting that down in black and white is a bit much. Wrist splints really slow the typing down...

Looking forward to Friday (only 2 more sleeps!) and meeting up in real life - sometimes our other 3d friends can completely fail to 'get' IF, and I know that has been hard for a few folk on here recently (Ocelot, Fishy    and everyone else who relates to that scenario). Really hope no-one is put off by weather or anything else.
Love and best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## T0PCAT

swinny - so sorry you are still in pain, its good you are going to meet your friend, it'll be good for you to get out.  I am sure Paul is not fed up of your droopy face - he is worried about you and want the best for you hun.     

Popsi, beachy - snap with the sore throat and sniffles, I feel rubbish.  
Pops - you need to get onto your GP and get a referral to a specialist.  I sufferred for a couple of years - turned out I was on my way to a ruptured disc....not that I am suggesting this is the case for you.   

Fifilou - don't give up, cycles can vary from month to month.  can you give us more information about your cycle history etc?

Lm - moving sounds fun - not

shortie - you must ffffreeezing being back in Blighty, keep you tum covered up.    

Tracey - sorry we won't see you on friday, maybe we can have London meet up after christmas?

Izz - i hope the snow stays away till at least sunday

no persos - have to go back to work


----------



## H&amp;P

elinor said:


> Really hope no-one is put off by weather or anything else.


It would have to be Armageddon to stop us girls getting there, we are used to fighting to get to where and what we want 

Beachie / Popsi -  , hope you are both feeling better soon.

Swinny - more  for you

Beachie - let me know when you are feeling up to a coffee, I am back in my manic bit at work from next Wednesday 

LM - well done, you so deserve your TV, bet you worked really hard for it, hope the move goes smoothly.

Tracey -  sad you won't be with us on Friday 

AOC - good to have you back, madeira is a stunning place  see ya soon.

Shorts - glad you are home safe, hope you are resting up now.    When is OTD?

2 sleeps  , best start getting sorted, need to buy tights, having hair cut and coloured Friday morning, so I might be wearing a hat on Friday  
I have started a pile near the front door so I don't forget anything, need a list to check off, camera, crackers, tickets for good food, my redfoot shoes for when I need to take my heels off  , some CD's


----------



## Little Me

Morning Z  

AM- I've got 7 hours worth of a mix of muscis - all stuff that we can dance to but no cheesey stuff    
xx


----------



## Züri

Girls can't believe your xmas party has come round so fast and is this Friday! looking forward to seeing lot of pics of drunkenness and debauchery    obviously not for Shorts and the prego ladies, you girlies have to behave yourselves and keep the other in line  


Swinny sorry to hear how much pain you are in physically now as well as emotionally lots of hugs to you xx    

Well I am finally happy to report that after much perseverance on the pumping and breast feeding front I now resemble Pamela Anderson - hubby is gutted he can't come near them but he is happy that he gets to ogle them as they are out pretty much all day long    




xx


----------



## T0PCAT

Zuri - you are one bountiful lady


----------



## beachgirl

Driver...you sound very organised..would have loved to meet up this week but don't want to pass my germs on and I'm not even getting dressed today!!!

Thanks Zahida, Elinor and LM x


Zuri...dont' make me laugh...it hurts..x


----------



## AoC

Thanks everyone!  

Fifi, I'm sorry to see you here, if you see what I mean.  Hugs for the abandoned IVF.  I can't remember how long my A/F took - I think it was late, but not scarily so.

Swins, hon, many hugs for you.  I, too, hope you are over the worst.

Geez, Pops, you are having no fun at all!!!  Hugs, sweetie.

Beachy, hugs!!!

Zuri, ROLF @ Pamela!

AnnaSB, lunch would be lovely!  I'll PM you.  

Shortie, me and my car full are planning to come to yours and taxi it in, if that's okay with everyone involved?  

And LM, fret not about the forecast.  We'll make it through anyway, you'll see!  And it'll probably just be a dusting, pfft.  I drive in CUMBRIA baby.... ggg  (LOL, Driver, at Armageddon - I'm with ya!)


----------



## beachgirl

AoC...you can always call in and mine enroute if you get stuck....


----------



## Little Me

Z- Look at your with your knockers out and about


----------



## Acropolis

Hello girls,
Just a quick one.
If you are travelling from London (or a nearby area) on Friday and want a lift, let me know. (I will be travelling on my own.)

Exxx


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooo
Back at friends having a quick cuppa then home to see my moo moo chops. Aofc no probs there hunny I will book taxi for 8 at about 6.30 xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Elena, have you got my mobile number ? can't remember if I gave it you
In case you need me xx

Shorts - bet Lewis has missed his mom xxx


----------



## Little Me

oooh nearly forgot..............

....................

2 Sleeps to go till party time


----------



## IzziLu




----------



## Ourturn

Anna, Shortie 
Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, I am now planning to drive as I can't drink, it will be much easier to drive Leola and me back home rather than worrying about trains. So we have a couple of options. 
Anna/Shorts, let me know what you'd like to do
Anna:
Option 1: you follow me to Shorties with Leola. leave your car there and I can drive you, leola and two others to the restaurant. this will mean we will have to leave by 5pm to get to Shorts for 6pm 
Option 2 I lend you my sat nav to get to shorts, and Leola and I will drive to the restaurant directly. 
Option 3 we drive directly to restaurant and you leave car there overnight, but understand you may not want to do this
What do you think?

Tracey - Gorgon said 25mg of pred was pleanty. i am also having Intralipid drips (first one was on Friday should have another after a hb has been detected), also on cyclogest x2, clexane 40mg, was on antib's for one week and take another weeks worth at 6 weeks as well as the baby aspirin etc. 
Hi everyone


----------



## Little Me

Hi Anna   

I'm p1ssing myself laughing here ..and it's not really that funny but, I've just literally blown the microwave up at work     
I put my wheatpack in to put on my shoulder blade as it's a bit sore and heard a massive bang.... and flashes ,smoke etc ....turns out there was a paper clip  stuck to it


----------



## AoC

I can't stop laughing at LM turning her works microwave into an impromptu bomb!  Very MacGuyver!  LOL!

No spanner, Anna, totally understand!  Umm.... I'd like to leave my car at Shorts, so I'm not faffing in the morning, so either option 1 or 2 suits me best.  How about we finalise it when I see you and Leola on Fri?

Of course option 4 would be I navigate myself to Shorts and you guys go direct to the restaurant!  I have maps and directions, and am usually a pretty good navigator.    *rushes around looking for wood to touch*

I'm very excited.


----------



## LV.

Yippeee!!! Me too! Exciiiiiiiitteeedddd. What's all this talk of snow? I have shoes that are VERY unsuitable for walking in any kind of adverse weather conditions. (In fact they're not that suited for walking generally but I heart them so they have made the grade)

xxx


----------



## Little Me

AOC   , I'm still laughing.....smells like I've had a small fire in the office    

LV- what u wearing then love?


----------



## elinor

Little Me - I know you don't want to leave your office, but blowing things up probably won't help! But thanks for sharing that with us   ...
Elinor x


----------



## LV.

LM - hehe to you burning the place down, best not sit near any candles on Friday! I'm wearing an emerald green dress, it's kinda a bit 50s style. I don't have a link as it's an old one 

Soooo can't wait!
xx


----------



## calypso-sky

ahh lm you mad lady        

all this excitment is making me have heart palps can't deal with it... one more day at work its snowing here as well arghhhh.....

hey Asb nice one one viewing your lil bubs        

love to you all im packed so there    heeeeeeeheeeee


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Back home at last      Had to pop to cafe then up to sainsburys as we have a buffet to do tomorrow. Scott is going to hoover what he can of the house tomorrow afternoon for me.    Back bedroom is ready for LV and Spuds.    Sofas are dust free for aofc and calypso    Bathroom is clean cos i have done it myself       Kitchen is half plasterboarded and conservatory is nearly up    Scott's been telling builders he is outnumbered by a houseful of 5 women friday night        


New kitchen is still in lounge, and we have an oven full of dust now so looks like takeaway for tea later    


As we will have no cooker/kitchen for weekend if anyone fancies breakfast on the saturday morning we can all go up the cafe and scottie will cook it for us       


LM i know u didnt wanna move offices but was there really any need to set it on fire


----------



## Little Me

Shorts - Oi, you're meant to be resting as much as possible Mrs   
 

Hi cal    looking forward to meeting you Friday 

LV dress sounds lovely


----------



## shortie66

LM i only cleaned the toilet and the basin, thats the extent of my "cleaning" im afraid


----------



## fishface

LM - was there anybody else in the building    you nutter   

Shorts - so glad you're home hunny, hope you get a good slobber from lewis    Now sit down and relax mrs   

I'm sooooooo jealous i'm not coming


----------



## H&amp;P

FF - Will miss you    but your off to see Morten Harket   , 

LM - Don't burn anything else down will you   

Shortie - do you understand the meaning of rest


----------



## Ourturn

Just started bright pink spotting when I wipe    Booked in for a bhcg with nhc clinic first thing, but they won't do second level until Monday. 
NHS consultant said to stay on clexane for now. Akville is calling Gorgon on his mobile to ask what he wants me to do re the clexane.


----------



## H&amp;P

ASB - noooooooooo, sending every last ounce of positivity I can muster your way, you have my number if you want to scream at someone down the phone.


----------



## Little Me

Anna, Must be very scary hunny so I am echoing what AM says.  Rest lots hun and I will be    for you


----------



## shortie66

Anna                            and loads of                           for you sweetheart, lie on sofa feet up and rest.


Yes i know im a fine one to talk    but im the kinda girl that gives out good advice but cant fookin take it.


----------



## Acropolis

for you, Anna, and the little one.     
Exxxx


----------



## purple72

Anna pop another cylogest in sweetie thinking of you


----------



## Lilly7

Anna,         for you. x


----------



## fishface

Anna - take care hunny and please try not to worry


----------



## T0PCAT

Anna


----------



## Miranda7

Hi chaps.

I'm really so very sorry to tell you that Nix has lost her baby. there was no heartbeat today at eight weeks.

She's having an ERPC next week.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

oh god no                 absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## purple72

Oh Darling Nix        This is so f**king unfair!! I'm so angry foy you darling!! no words can ease your pain, but know your in my thoughts and prayers xxxxxx


----------



## Acropolis

This is just too cruel for words.       

So not fair!     , Nix.


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - I am beyond sorry


----------



## AoC

Oh no.  Oh no.  Oh please.  I'm so sad for Nix.  Mir, thank you so much for posting, I'm so sorry you had to.  Nix, sweetheart, lots of hugs and warm wishes to you.  

Anna take it easy and take it step by step.  Lots of positive and sticky vibes coming your way!  ((((hugs))))

Shortie - SIT DOWN!


----------



## shortie66

Aofc im sat down and dont intend to move.    I would ideally love to do nothing at all for the next two weeks (and nine months after   ) but unfortunately i dont live in an ideal world at the mo.       Scott is doing whatever he can to help and is being an absolute sweetheart BUT we do have the cafe to run and cannot afford full time help. Im taking it nice and easy tho dont you worry    friend is working at cafe with us next few days and the heaviest thing i'll be lifting is a bacon sandwich and that'll probably be to my own mouth     


Nix darling i am thinking of you and       for you.        


Anna


----------



## AoC

Shortie, I'm sorry I didn't mean to tell you off.    I know what it's like when things aren't exactly.... um.... completely under your control.    

And btw, I've been dreaming of going to the cafe for breakfast on Sat am!  *wiggle*

It's funny how you can be absolutely excited and looking forward to a thing, and at the same time bursting with grief and sadness and fear for all our sufferings.  

I'm proud to know you guys.


----------



## shortie66

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Shortie, I'm sorry I didn't mean to tell you off.  I know what it's like when things aren't exactly.... um.... completely under your control.


       

I'll put the bottom lip back in now then     Get exactly what you mean sweetheart such sadness, far too much of it, just not fair is it


----------



## elinor

Nix - so sorry. Have said it on the other thread, but words are not enough and can't make this right.          Sending massive     your way. Wish this wasn't happening. x

Anna - hope you are taking all the advice, trying not to stress and lying down (or at least sitting still for a bit). sending        and       to you and little one.

Shortie - I don't think Anna of C was bullying you, just saying exactly what you'd say to any other PUPO lady yourself - _try_ to take it easy! Hoping and praying for your little blasto to be snuggling in tight right now.

Love to everyone else
Elinor xx


----------



## LV.

N-n-n-n-n-nooooooo  Nix darling, Im devastated for you. This is heartbreaking xxx


----------



## LV.

Anna - I'm going to PM you some acu stuff. Feet up now please xx

Shorts - bless you

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Oh my goodness Nix...I can't begin to even say how sorry I am....oh sweetheart, this is just heartbreaking x


----------



## mag108

Nix: I am so so sorry to hear your news. How bloody unfair, sad, tragic it is. I had every hope for you hun. I am so sorry. Sending you and DH a huge hug   .   for the difficult days and weeks ahead. There is no way round the pain only through it. It may not fell like it now but you WILL move beyond how you feel now.  


Sobroo: oh sweetheart   let's hope it will all be ok.     




am a bit distracted, confused/ little upset from 2 consults with 2 different people in 24hrs. Penny in Serum who was fab but contradicts Gorgys tx. And today Dr at St Marys NHS who is also fab but kinda upset my thinking on where to have donor tx. Also he has finally got DH thinking of what is entailed with Donor tx (consequences for child and growing up etc) which is important for DH to get to grips with but disturbing for me on some level cos I am afraid he will change his mind. Still not worked out how to pay for it either. REALLY cannot face the battling, the fighting for every single thing at the mo and want to bury my head deeeeeeeeep in a bowl of alcohol. ROLL ON FRI NIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Little Me

Why. :'-(
Gutted Nix, heartbreaking  
So very sorry   

Shorts  

Mira


----------



## Little Me

Mag  

Beach  

So sad that my friends suffer like this
Xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Nix - words fail me really but I am just so sad to read your news.  Take care of yourself, we are all thinking of you XXXXXXXX


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - hope the spotting has stopped but if not, can you get somewhere for a scan tomorrow?


----------



## Nicki W

Oh Nix - no no no no no no!    How cruel and so unexpected - that has just knocked me for 6. Im so sorry Nix hun     Don't know what else to say. Take care and love to you both   
NW


----------



## Züri

Nix I posted on ten other thread. So very sorry this is just sh!t makes me so sad and angry, really thought this was your time finally. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Nix - I just can't believe it. I am absolutely devastated for you.     

ASB - I have everything crossed for you. I had a fairly heavy bleed (and even bad cramps) at about the same stage you are at now, and all was ok.


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Nix I can't bl**dy believe it, why is life so    cruel             I am so upset and frustrated for you all rolled into one I don't know what else to say           

Anna          for you hun   

Shortie - in the words of the Cadburys Caramel bunny 'take it easy'


----------



## popsi

Oh no nix darling     , i came on and could see 6 new pages since this moring and had a horrid feeling that it was the ladies comforting another one of us... but was so praying I was wrong... i have no words darling just


----------



## popsi

SB... hope your resting honey xx

love and gentle      to everyone on another sad day in PR world xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Oh Nix, I can't believe this! I'm so very very sorry      . . . words are completely inadequate . .


----------



## T0PCAT

Just popped on to check in and I can't quite believe the news about Nix.  I am so so sorry Nix, I am so upset for you.       this is so cruel and unfair and I feel so angry at life for you, swinny and GB.  

Mag - I feel your pain, its so hard to keep your head up and not just curl up in a corner somewhere.  Your DH needs to get his head round DE route, pls go have some counselling it helped my DH to get his head round about going down DE.  The money thing will work itself out - we converted our mortgage to interest only and virgin credit cards offer interest free for 14 months, maybe these options are a possibility for you?


----------



## calypso-sky

oooh nix  omg absolutely gutted sweetheart       so many of us it just keeps happening so unfair this is really getting to the end of my wick now really ..... life is so cruel nix, sending you loads of these                

GB and swinny too  and for all of us on here ooh what are we to do we only we only want one thing and it just seems to be slippin away all the time so sad this is for us all      


mag I know how you feel darling re the donor thing its so hard to decide you feel like everyone is giving you info from every angle and you can't decide what to do  as Zahida says try counselling it may help you whichever way you choose to go,,

AsB take it easy darling sending you all the          in the world      

short one two more sleeps  but until then be good to yourself,, i saw on ** you were gonna take on some edibles leave some for me please ... ganet here will bring percy piglets by the ton .. can't wait 


to all that need some of these                    

take care
Cal


----------



## lucky_mum

Nix - have written on the other thread, but just wanted to send you some     here too, am so, so sad for you sweetie      it's so unfair     xxxxx


----------



## wishy-washy

oh Nix that is so unfair, my heart goes out to you and your  dh,    gutted for you 
Anna, keeping everything crossed for you and    so hard for you    

GB, Swinny,    

Heaps   , Shortie   Driver   welcome home

Zahida


----------



## wishy-washy

I just wanted to wish you all the loveliest evening together on Friday  night. Have fun, you're a fab group of girls    ans xxx to you all

Looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## T0PCAT

Lots of hugs this morning for team PR but especially for NIx, Anna, swinny and GB

I heard back from Donks - she has is seeing her consultant today but thinks it is unlikely she will be coming to the meal tomorrow


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

just about to go see a local customer but wanted to pop in and just give all my love and hugs to everyone -the moment Nix, Anna ,Sarah - just can' t stop thinking about you girls     

Feel angry and sad and it's just not f'ing fair      

Z-Ahhh, we will miss Donks


----------



## beachgirl

Hugs from me too


----------



## H&amp;P

Of for [email protected] sake, when is someone on here going to get a break. 

Nix -  my heart is breaking for you and your DH, I hope you are all looking after each other, there are no words, I am so sad for you. Huge gentle hugs coming your way. 

ASB - Hope the bleeding has stopped for you


----------



## AoC

LOL shortie @ bottom lip....  ggg    'Twas said will all affection and humour.  

Oh Mags, I completely understand that over-consulted feeling!  Many hugs - it'll take time, I'm afraid, both to let it settle in your own mind, and probably a little more for DH to 'get' it.  You know what men are like...    But when they DO get it, they're usually a force of nature!  Hugs again.  

Thinking of you, Beachy love.  Hope the physical pain is past.

Nix, beloved - what Mags said.  No way round, just through, and there will be joy in your life again.  I promise.

How are you feeling, Popsi?

GB, I'm thinking of you, too, hon.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Just logged on hoping for some happy news.

I just can't believe this has happend to one of us girls again.  I just don't understand.  Its not f*cking fair.  Can't stop     for sarah, Nix and myself.  When are we gonna get a break !!!

Nix I know nothing I can say will make you feel better.  I know the raw pain you and your Dh will be going through.  I will be thinking of you darling.    

Anna hope the bleeding has stopped     you will be okay

Shortie     that you are resting more and get some good news soon.

Liz


----------



## beachgirl

AoC...it's worsened...DH is at work and I'm home alone.....eyes are streaming and my cough sounds like I've been smoking for 60 yrs...


----------



## JBox

can i jump in here? am about to start my 6th IVF cycle. probably my last... starting to realise that being a poor responder and having pof, i am probably not ever going to get pg again... but i would love some support. starting off on 6xamps of menopur for 6 days then scan / bts on day 2 of period which will prob be saturday.... 
here we go again


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just logged on     


Nix - sweetheart I am shocked to the core and so so sad for you, this is the worst news ever. Absolutely devastated for you.            


SoBroody - Darling what a worry, I hope that you can get some reassurance very very soon           


Sarah - of course you are still very much in my thoughts xxxxx


----------



## fishface

I can't believe it, what started out as such a    month for team PR has ended so devastatingly, why oh why does this happen to people that deserve the world         

Nix - i just don't know what to say - you brighten all of our lives on here and to think of the suffering that you are going through, just rips my heart out     

Anna - i hope you got a scan today and things are ok   

Donks - hope you get a good bill of health today, but i can imagine friday night would be too much for you so soon   

Mags - we're in the same boat at the mo hun, i want to get and start DE, but cost and just that drive to go ahead and do it are missing    DH is onboard but very pessamistic about the cost and it still not working    I want to stay in the UK but the cost is so much more than abroad, that is my dilemma at the mo, good luck hun   

  to all my lovely ladies - i think the world of you


----------



## AoC

Oh Beachy, you poor love!  Do you need to get to a doc's?  Hugs for you!

Hugs, GB, although I'm glad to see you here.  Thinking of you.

JBox, welcome.    You've joined us at a sad time, but we all know this journey is all about highs and lows - hoping your story hits a high very soon!  Good luck with your stims.


----------



## Han72

Hi

Just a quickie to say thanks Mira for posting the sh1tty news and to all for your lovely messages and apols if I don't manage to reply to all the PMs individually. Still a bit numb really apart from the odd bout of sobbing so I think you guys are actually more upset than I am at the mo! Which is weird but I'm sure will change as Tues approaches. Just had a pre-op appointment and was chatting away with the receptionist and her mate who looked 7months gone - didn't feel a thing. I gave her some sweets actually  But then I couldn't look the doctor in the face and nearly smacked him when he kept repeating what I was there for  go figure

Dinna -  that all is well and the spotting stops

LM am still pmsl at your attempt to escape the move by blowing up the office 

Shorts - SIT DOWN   

Have several bevvies for me at the paaaarty!!!

Love to all


----------



## beachgirl

Thanks AOC, good job I can only give virtual hugs as at least you can't catch my cold...

Hi OC, GB and Fishy x

Sending Anna lots of positive thoughts x x x x

Nix, what can I say apart from big hugs and thinking of you xx


----------



## popsi

just calling in to give more hugs to Nix, Swinny and GB    

Beachy you sound like me hun rapidly declining this end too... cough, throat and shivery and aches !

been to physio today said lots of inflamation around joints gave me some excercises to do, tablest to take and back in a week... dont know if i was happy or not ... we will see xx


----------



## JBox

I am so sorry for everyones bad news here I know how it feels coz I am jumping into my sixth cycle having just got my bfn last monday. Its the only way I can cope by month ing straight into the next. Financially emotionally and physically draining but has to be done.


----------



## popsi

jbox.. welcome honey .. your in the right place for support and advice... these ladies are the BEST ! xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jbox - welcome to the thread but also sorry you have had to join us, we have had a couple of weeks of bad news (with some good in the mix as well). I am also trying to jump back into another cycle after getting another BFN on 5th Nov, I jumped straight on a plane for a consult at Serum (I have moved onto DE after exhausting opportunities with OE) Good luck for this cycle, hoping it is the one for you      Where are you having TX?

Nix - more gentle    for you, I hope Tish is looking after you   

Popsi - hope the painkillers and exercises will help   

GB -   saw your post on another thread    was hoping for different news from you.

LM - Hope you get on Ok at the hairdressers


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


I am resting and sitting down as much as is humanly possible i promise you    I am also eating probably more than is humanly possible   


Nix my darling          you do whatever you have to do to get you through you are bound to be numb sweetheart         


Beachy have you app for docs yet hunny?        


Popsi glad hat you are seeing someone at last, hope the tablets work and you are pain free soon my darling      


JBox welcome to the thread hunny       


GB huge          for you sweetie


Donks will miss you tomorrow night    get well soon sweetheart        


Aofc im booking taxi later hunny        


Has anyone heard from Anna so broody today?        


LM everything safe in the office today or have you managed to set fire to the photocopier yet        


Hello fishy OC ermmmm sorry minds gone lala back later


----------



## fishface

Wasn't ASB having a scan this morning   I hope she's ok   

Beachy, Popsi - hope you both start feeling better soon   

Popsi - glad you've had an appointment at last, that sounds like its going to be a slow process though   

Nix - hiya hunny, i'm sure you must be numb, we just want you to know we're here when you need us    

Shorts - glad to hear you're doing as you're told   

JBox - welcome - lots of    for your next t/x


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie / Fishy - ASB was having bHCG this morning but wasn't expecting the results back until Monday, so lets continue        for them.


----------



## lainey-lou

Omg!  Just caught up on iPhone (no broadband) and can't believe it. 

Nix - I am so sorry hun,really shocked this has happened. So sad . Sending hugs xx

Anna - hope those results are good and the spotting has stopped. Praying for a positive outcome. Bleeding doesn't have to mean the end xx

Gb - so sorry to hear u r bleeding. R u sure it's all over?  Can u get a scan?  Hugs to u

Shortie - so praying it's ur time, it's certainly looking good. 

Looking forward to tomorrow. Can u pm me if u r staying at the same hotel as me?  I am staying at the travelodge something plaza or broadway??  Wanted to know what time people r arriving and meeting up 

Love to everyone

L x


----------



## H&amp;P

Lainey - PM'ing you now


----------



## shortie66

AM yep i have got everything crossed for ASB                 


LM has txt me and said she is mid office move at the mo with no internet so cant get online to post. If anyone needs any info please txt her.       


Lainey we are getting there for about 6.45 i think, i believe there is a bar downstairs but not 100% certain


----------



## shortie66

P.S. i have 24 cupcakes in the back of the car and they are goooooorrrrggggeous


----------



## H&amp;P

Shorts -    yummy cupcakes, don't let scottie or lewis near them


----------



## fishface

ASB -


----------



## shortie66

AM they are more at risk from meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ourturn

Nix         

Swinny and GB - thinking of you too        

Sorry ladies have not had much access to interweb today. Just been for an accupuncture session which was calming and reassuring. She said she felt a strong pregnancy pulse which she did not feel at the same stage (5 weeks) with the pg that ended in mc (she keeps detailed notes). 
E-mailed Penny and she said not to worry, that spotting is common, but to start 2nd lot of antibiotics now if I want to. Gorgon called last night and said  he thinks the pg is ok, but my immunes are probably inbablanced. He said I can reduce clexane dose by half if a want to otherwise ok to continue.
HCG has just come back 11,143 which is at the well above average for 25 dpo, but my doubling time seems to have slowed right down. Nurse needs to speak to consultant and see if he wants another hcg on Monday...I'm hoping they might bring my scan foward.
Anyway trying to be positive. Only had one bit of pink spotting before it turned brown, and touch wood have had no more since this am


----------



## shortie66

ASB  phewwiiiiieeeee             i will try and find a post out for you about hcg numbers hunny bear with me a bit


----------



## fishface

So good to hear from you ASB,    everything is ok now


----------



## shortie66

Here you go hunny, looks all good so far, hope it manages to put your mind at rest if only just a little bit    

* At 14 DPO, the average HCG level is 48 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-119 mIU/ml. 
* At 15 DPO, the average HCG level is 59 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-147 mIU/ml. 
* At 16 DPO, the average HCG level is 95 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 33-223 mIU/ml. 
* At 17 DPO, the average HCG level is 132 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 17-429 mIU/ml. 
* At 18 DPO, the average HCG level is 292 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 70-758 mIU/ml. 
* At 19 DPO, the average HCG level is 303 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 111-514 mIU/ml. 
* At 20 DPO, the average HCG level is 522 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 135-1690 mIU/ml. 
* At 21 DPO, the average HCG level is 1061 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 324-4130 mIU/ml. 
* At 22 DPO, the average HCG level is 1287 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 185-3279 mIU/ml. 
* At 23 DPO, the average HCG level is 2034 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 506-4660 mIU/ml. 
* At 24 DPO, the average HCG level is 2637 mIU/ml, with a typical range of 540-10,000 mIU/ml.

Accordingly, the key to interpreting the true value of HCG measurements is to look at their progression. 
In general, the HCG level will double every two to three days in early pregnancy. Approximately 85 
percent of normal pregnancies will have the HCG level double every 72 hours. However, as you get 
further along in your pregnancy and the HCG levels get higher, the expected doubling time increases. 

* For HCG levels <1200 mIU/ml, the expected doubling time is 48-72 hours. 
* For HCG levels 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml, the expected doubling time is 72-96 hours. 
* For HCG levels >6000 mIU/ml, the expected doubling time is >96 hours. 

HCG levels peak at about eight to 10 weeks of pregnancy and then decline, remaining at lower levels 
for the rest of the pregnancy. Here is a sample listing of expected HCG levels based on time after conception: 

* 0-1 week: 0-50 mIU/ml 
* 1-2 weeks: 40-300 mIU/ml 
* 3-4 weeks: 500-6,000 mIU/ml 
* 1-2 months: 5,000-200,000 mIU/ml 
* 2-3 months: 10,000-100,000 mIU/ml 
* 2nd trimester: 3,000-50,000 mIU/ml 
* 3rd trimester: 1,000-50,000 mIU/ml 
* Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - this is brilliant thank you! According to this I have nothing to worry about!


----------



## purple72

Anna sweetie, those numbers are fab when you look at shorts chart!!  Stay positive sweetie we all are keeping up the orange vibes for you


----------



## purple72

Nix Sweetie it's no wonder you feel numb! My heart is aching for you, sending yuo the biggest of hugs and hope tish is giving you lot's of sloppy cuddles!

GB & Sarah my heart goes out to you both too!!


----------



## AoC

GREAT numbers, Anna!  And thanks for the facts, Shortie, you precious!

Nixy, I love you loads.  Just that.   

Okay, reaching the inhumanly excited stage about Fri.  Do you KNOW how rarely I party  Once a year at the Romantic Novelists'  Association Conference (No-ONE puts away wine like romantic novelists, trust me) and then maybe a works Christmas party.  And the last works Christmas party I went to was in 2007.


----------



## Acropolis

That's perfect, Anna!!!


----------



## JBox

Thanks everyone for ur welcomes.TBH and without intending on offending anyone here, I have been on this site for ages but couldn't face coming onto the poor responders thread coz it upsets me so much that that's what I am. I have friends doing the same as me and getting 13 eggs etc I have never had more than 3 follies and never more than 2 eggs fertilized. I am not in uk and treatment here seems v diff to u there. Haven't even had my fsh checked was told  the health insurance that pays for all my txs would stop paying for me if they saw my nos!!!! I am really on my last shot of own eggs before going onto to using DE and I find that really hard to get my head round. Really looking to hear as well from anyone who has had a second or third child with DE but already has a biological child and how they feel bout it all. Really hope u don't mind me jumping in here I feel that I fit into so many diff threads here but still doesn't make it easier! Hugs to u all and looking forward to getting to know u all. Xx


----------



## Ourturn

JBox - think we all now how you feel. Its why this thread is so great..we all think women who get 13 eggs are down right freaky    (unless they are a donor or course). A lady called Tracey might be a good person for you to chat too. Many on here have improved egg quality by taking dhea, but it doesn't work for everyone if you have higfh testosterone levels, like me for example.

Had a bit of a shock last night. Woke up to a loud thud. The inner part of one of our bathroom velux windows had shattered. Called Velux and they are going to replace both windows...sounds like there's a fault with the model we have. 
So Anna and Leola please excuse the state of the bathrom and the house for that matter. Wanted to give it a deep clean but not been able too.

Looking foward to the partey!


----------



## Swinny

Hey my gorgeous friends   

I had another good old cry last night whilst I was at my BF's as I got the terrible news about Nix. 

Nix - I am so, so sad that we got this far and then it's been cruelly ripped away from us. This has by far been the hardest thing I've ever had to cope with and I so, so wish I was on my own with it and you and GB were both bobbling happily along. It's hard as I know for the past month or so we'd been on cloud nine and dared to visualise our babies. Bad things happen to good people    I am finding that I am having good days and bad. My heart breaks for you both. The only positive that I can take from this evil experience is that we were pregnant and so that has given me some hope for the future. Slim consolation at this stage but I need something to come from this otherwise it all seems too much to bare.
You are being so brave and together about this and I admire your strength my gorgeous friend. You've got my number and you know that I know what you're going through so if you fancy a cry/scream/rant feel free to call anytime. There's nothing that anybody can physically do to help us, but knowing that you've got all the love and support really helps. It's what's got me through the past few weeks      and loads more       and some more      I am going to sink lots of red wine for us both tomoz flower.

ASB - Oh honey, I am praying that it's all going to be ok       Glad that the spotting has stopped my lovely and that you are getting lots of help from the medical guys. Looking forward to seeing you tomoz hun   

Girls I just wanted to say that your care, love and support has kept me going over the past weeks and I know that GB, Nix and Anna will appreciate it just as much as I do. I couldn't wish for a lovelier set of friends.  and I am looking forward so much to getting some proper hugs from you all tomorrow night. 

I have been at my BF's since yesterday afternoon, so I am sorry that I haven't been on sooner.

I am just waiting now for Penny to call, so I am hoping that she does so before Paul gets back from work. I have to be all cloak and dagger about contacting clinics and finding out what may be next for us, as Paul's shutters have come down and he won't talk about any of it . He keeps saying we need to get over this first. I have to manage him carefully (so that he will agree to further tx next year) aswell as coping with the m/c....not good!! The only way that I can help myself in terms of my mental health is by formulating a plan, and that means looking at what my options are in terms of further tx. I'd love to have the luxury of giving myself 6 months off to get myself together, but half of my immune therapy only has a shelf-life of about another 4-5 months (LIT), so if we don't organise ourselves soon, I'll have to start from scratch with that again and that's more stress, money and travel    

Only 1 more sleep


----------



## Jumanji

Nix - my heart is truly breaking for you; i am so very sorry.     

Ginger, Swinny, Spuds - still thinking of you too.    

AnnaSB - I know others have said it but bleeding is incredibly common; i had it with Monty.  Also, i think the doubling is meant to slow down gradually isn't it?


----------



## roo

Hello Ladies, - sorry to barge in but I wanted to respond to JBox...

  Firstly though, big hugs to all the ladies on this thread who have had sad times recently xx

I have ben a poor reposnder ( unexplained infertility) for many years, my history - ivf x3 ( age 31)  in 2000/2001 which eventually  ended up in the birth of my DD, I never produced more than 5 eggs and never had any frosties..when DD was about 2 we started again and for 6 years had multiple attempts ( approx ) at various clinics around the country and tried  all diferent protocols and supplements, I never produced more then 3 eggs and ranged from zero fertilisation to  average of grade 2 slow dividers, all attempts resulted in BFN'S... after lots of heartache and  emotional trauma we decided to finally give up with my eggs and we went down DE route. This was not an easy decision as I worried that I would not bond with a ' non- biological' as much as DD.However our desire to have another child was very strong for various reasons  so we went ahead with DE IVF. 

We were very lucky and fell pregnant on the first attempt and we were very blessed to have a healthy little boy. I can honestly say that I love my DS completely and fiercely and there is no difference to how I love my DD. I do however  look at him sometimes and wonder who he looks like, we also chose not to tell family about the DE's so I sometimes quietly chuckle when my relatives comment on how he has my eyes etc!!  

I hope you don't mind me sharing our story here, but I wanted to respond to JBox with our experience.... love and hugs to everyone going through difficult times here xx


----------



## shortie66

Anna you shouldnt be doing any cleaning anyways hunny        not that im telling you off or anything        


Bless scottie he has hoovered what he can of the house for tomorrow but could have done with hoovering the dog as well me thinks    


Keep thinking hmmmm what shall i have to eat/drink tomorrow then remember i shouldnt really be drinking....dont suppose the odd one will hurt tho   


Swinny hope you get the call before Paul gets home sweetheart.            Im already planning my next moves, tho what they'll be yet i have no idea


----------



## purple72

Oh Ladies, in amongst all this sadness is wonderful friendships that thanks to nicky starting this thread 4 years ago has been made possible! I wish you all a wonderful night tomorrow full of love laughter and support, as I know after being priviledged enough to go last year it will be!

Shorts hunny a little of waht you fancy does you good, and remember all those lucky 'fertiles' who've never seen the inside of a fertility clinis, or experienced the joys (joke) of the dildo cam, or seen pictures of their embryo's/ovaries/womb or even know what a 2ww is! They don't even know they are pregnant at the stage you are at. In fact with Isaac, I had aparty night on vodka on xmas eve (period due boxing night) and a bottle of champagne and 2 cocktails NYE before seeing the 2 lines on New years day. Just some food for thought xxxx

HAve fun and will be thinking of you all, and I'll be there in spirit partying with you all xx


----------



## shortie66

Be careful there Purps you are almost convincing me to have a few         I know you are right tho sweetheart, i abstained from booze **** and almost everything apart from breathing  the last 3 times and it made sod all difference.


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - Nix and GB I am so sorry               

Big           to Swinny as well - real ones will be delivered tomorrow.

Popsi, Beachy and Donkey - hope you get better soon.    

Shorts - sending your embie loads of         

ASB - I've just checked and at 5 weeks I had pink spotting, 5+2 it was red and brown and at 25 dpo my HCG was 5601 so keeping everything crossed for you.        .

LM -     at the microwave story.

Nicks - thanks so much for starting this thread - it has been a life saver and I have made some truly wonderful friends through it.   

Welcome to all the newbies and      to everyone else. Sorry my persos are so rubbish - I just can't keep up at the moment    .

Can't wait til tomorrow - I'll bring my camera.

Love and            

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Thank you **** y         cant wait to see you tomorrow       


Off for a quick bath now, oooooo im getting all excitimicated about tomorrow night. Must try and find me camera, god knows where that is, if its on the dining table its gonna be covered in one hell of a layer of dust


----------



## H&amp;P

Purps - will miss you tomorrow (will miss all the lovely team PR ladies who have kept me sane over the last 2 years, I have no idea how deep a hole I would be in now wothout all of you)   

RC - my camera is charged and ready as well, hope you have some photo's of E to bring with you.

Shortie - I'm not even cycling and won't be able to drink as am on really strong antib's after the hysto....gutted   , a bit of what you fancy most certainly does you good (but please don't let that be 24 cup cakes   )

ASB - fab news (sorry for stalking you   )

Roo - lovely story thank you for posting.

Right eyebrows waxed, just need to wrap secret santa, decide what I am having done with my hair tomorrow and what colour to do my nails (not had this much pampering since I got married) and start to pack    then go out in the cold to pick DH up from his 2nd Xmas party in 2 days, I hope he's not weeing in the wardrobe drunk (they've been out since 2pm)    and then I have to get up early to take him back into work tomorrow on my day off   , must be love    I'm so excited I could pee my pants


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - I am looking foward to giving you a big hug in person tomorrow     

LJ - yes you are right, Shortie's info reassured me 

RC - that's reassuring thanks   

Purps - sorry you can't come 

Thanks everyone so much for your care and reassurance, you really are the best. Looking foward to seeing many of you tomorrow   

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix, swinny lots and lots      for you both.  Swinny we are so alike I have to have a plan otherwise I'd go mad    

Shortie - I hope u are sitting with your feet up   

ASB - those numbers sound encouraging, let hope those ILs LITs and everything else have done the trick.  

I am looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow - 1 more sleep woop woop


----------



## breweryb

Help!

Hi There - I'm back again looking for some more advice - anyone in this position

Was with reprofit today - Did the 10 day proctocal on 300 gonal -f amd menopur

Scan says my Folicles only 10mm ( My scan showed ones of 13 mm a few days ago! - they must have left)
Barbora - say no point in Trying high drug doses again but could try lower dose stimulation - but she does not see much hope for this

They took a test for AMH but the results will take 3 week

She offered donor embryos which they would implant before I go home
Trying to decide if I should do low dose drugs in Jan or go for the Embyros in a few days  !!!!!


Any thoughts appreciated 

Many Thanks
Denise


----------



## Rural Chick

Denise - IMHO I think it would take more than a couple of days to get your head round DE if you've not already decided to go that route, so if it were me, I'd want longer to think through everything. Good luck with whatever you decide.  

Shorts sweetheart - can't wait either - please try to rest up as much as you can      
Driver - I have 1538   piccies on my camera, so I'm not sure the evening will be long enough to show them all    .   

Am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited about tomorrow and really pleased I won't be on my own on the orange juice.


----------



## Acropolis

Hi Breweryb, 

How old are you, if I may ask? 

Apart from the gonadotropins, have you used any antagonists (e.g. Cetrotide)? I take it your cycle hasn't been monitored, right?

Ex


----------



## popsi

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all the most truely amazing night tomorrow, i am sure there will be hugs, tears (both of sadness and joy) and hopefully more laughter than anything, i hope you all have aching sides on Saturday from the giggling, I so wish that I could be there, but buy a strange twist of fate if i had been brave enough to leave my Princess i would still have been too poorly to attend.... much love to you all, cant wait to see all the photos on ** xxx

shorts... i believe what wil be will be hun, a little of what you fancy wont harm I am sure


----------



## LV.

Anna - check those numbers, oooo faberoonie!!

So, so, so excited! Dress ironed, secret Santa wrapped and nails painted, feeling ahead of the game for once (and wishing I'd had my brows done now Driver!). Need to pack but will do that in the morning as my train isn't until 11am. 

Soooo... Shorts I will meet you at yours! What time will we head in to meet the girls?

Xxx


----------



## shortie66

LV taxi is booked for 6.15    Let urself in if were not back, builders will make u a cuppa    Bugger havent wrapped my pressie yet    


Popsi next year and NO excuses       hope you feel better soon sweetheart


----------



## calypso-sky

hey lv i knew in my heart it had to be you that ** me i just knew it somehow im a pschic or a psycho lol      is that how its spelt i have not consulted google  

secret santa done blow up bed out more space in my lil suitcase for more stuff bringing cupcakes too omg soo excited i do hope the trains are ok tomorrow from newcastle its a blizzard here ...

love to all one more sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## shortie66

calypso-sky said:


> secret santa done blow up bed out more space in my lil suitcase for more stuff bringing cupcakes too omg soo excited i do hope the trains are ok tomorrow from newcastle its a blizzard here ...


your secret santa is a blow up bed


----------



## calypso-sky

yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh      someone can take it home its horrid lol im in pain from laughing you are nutssss ... 
gonna ring  you in the morrow when one is almost on ur doorstep.. will i have time for a shower   my dress is bland as cabbage water could only find that to fit wrnt out to  debenhams and  they had a black dress in so i hurridly took it now i look like im going to a presidential tea party its so not glam so bringing everthing i think might work might need help


----------



## Rural Chick

shortie66 said:


> your secret santa is a blow up bed


       

Just think, in 21 hours time we'll be partying.


----------



## Little Me

Evening ladies   


Wanted to pop on to say....


Nix- You're one amazing lady hunny. I hate the fact that you're suffering..along with other special ladies. It breaks my heart.
I'm going to raise a glass to you tomorrow night love and pray that 2011 is Nix's year.... FFS, you SO deserve it               


denise- Big decision hun, it took me a while (about 10 months) I had some counselling just to try and straighten out my head ( a VERY big task      ) Be kind to yourself and take your time, good luck   


Sarah- I know we've chatted loads on the phone chick but I am BEYOND excited to see you tomorrow       
Loves ya   


Anna- Completely made up for you hunny      


Pops    , I would so love to meet you....one of these days me and J are gonna pop to see you....feel better soon gorgeous lady    


AM- I actually nearly peed my pants when I ready you could Pee yours with excitement      
Any hair decisions? 
What colours you done your nails?  


LV- Look at you Mrs Organised   so looking forward to seeing you....and everyone else of course    


Cal, **** y , Z, Elena, AOC..........and all the others safe journeys tomorrow ladies   


Soz not been around today...went to see a customer and when I got back to the office I had to move office....we're pretty much all in now (only over the road ) but had no internet for a few hours.


So- me.....well, I've painted my nails , got my dress out , cleaned the kitchen floor and done some other house workey bits.
I've just finished copying my "Party Playlist" to 6 CD's....
We've got some classics ladies, hope you enjoy the tunes.  


Jason out walking dog and then he's gonna put a stairgate up to stop the mad dog legging it up the stairs every time I go up
I'm just looking at Compare for some Insurance car quotes.....extremely boring


----------



## Little Me

.....and ladies......

Buggar it....I can't do my large sleep countdown


----------



## Little Me

1 sleep to go....whooofoooookinHOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## shortie66

Cal well you would have time for a shower if we had one that worked properly       Can run you a bath tho if you want petal so its done for when for when you get here? Would not be a problem at all sweetie.          What time did you say ur train get into brum?    


LM i have done no house workey bits at all apart from washing up      Havent painted nails (cant yet cos of working with food) will have to do em tomoz if i get time


----------



## Little Me

Evening shorts


WTFFFFF has happened to my sleep countdown


----------



## shortie66

LM I had same problem when i was trying to do congratulations message for zuri. Really p 1ssed me off cos i wanted to do an all singing dancing one an the foo kin thing wouldnt work


----------



## IzziLu

Shortie, Cal   

Shortie - still got 24 cupcakes?   

Anna those figures sound fab against Shorties table          

Nix    thinking of you sweetie   

GB    for you too hun   

Swinny    give you a proper one tomorrow   

Popsi, hope your physio's recommendations finally do the trick for you and sooner rather than later    So sorry you won't be joining us tomorrow, but like Shortie says... next year   

LV - glad you're feeling ahead of the game, I'm the usual last minute minnie and have most things still to do in the morning   

LM, looking forward to some tunes ala DJLM, don't worry about the countdown, I think we all know how long it is now     

So ridiculously excited about tomorrow girls it just can't come soon enough


----------



## Acropolis

Talking about Eastern European girls wearing miniskirts and high heels in winter...   Well, looks like I don't have a choice, couldn't find anything better in my wardrobe.   I need to go shopping.   

What, nails? Do we need to do our nails? But mine are all different length!   

Looking forward to meeting you, girls. 

Night-night.


----------



## IzziLu

El    looking forward to meeting you too    

Nite nite


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...woohoo it's party time....have a fantastic night won't you...I'm sure there'll be lots of laughter, hugs, smiles and tears, will be thinking of you all xx x


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ah Beachy, so wish you were coming, its been so long, I would love it if we could meet   


Yes the day is here, it is finally here!!! 


Swins - look forward so much to seeing you later      mwah!    Totally agree about planning next step, keeps me sane too, have had to hide loads from Ben in the past though!! They don't get it do they, just a different way of coping I guess, more black and white whilst we allow ourselves some grey area. 


Nix - Been thinking of you all last night, still stunned, you are too I know, completely stunned and raw. I saw your post, you sound like you are being super brave as usual but I know you are hurting like hell. I just cannot believe the injustice of it.      


LM - Can't believe I will soon be at Casa A & J!! Cannot wait!! Think I have everything packed. Can't wait to meet the menagerie (and the boys tomorrow   )!!




AFM - started my donor research in ernest this week. Ordered a printer so I could do at home and print off prices and general info without having to race to the printer each time in fear of someone taking my print outs in error   . Its a bit of a nightmare really because B is really not up for South Africa and we want to see a photo of our donor (I hope people don't think us horribly fussy) if we are to feel comfortable with it. So it looks like bloody America which means goodbye to our flat deposit    I really want to get going now though, 3 years since diagnosis in Jan and I want a clear plan of attack in place by the time that horrible anniversary comes around. Could even see myself getting excited about it too, which would really be a first!! It does feel though at times that doing this is like taking your life savings down the bookies and putting them on a horse to win!! BUT WIN I SHALL            


Right must get showered and dressed as an early start at work awaits........


So look forward to later xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Morning girls

For the first time in weeks I've woken up with a smile on my face    I am so excited for tonight 

Ocelot - mwah, see you in a few hours lovely   

LM - Are you ready for us   

AFM off to the hospital now so hoping this will be my last trip

S xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies!
Cannot wait for later, think im gonna wear a different top tho cos its bloody freeeeeeezing xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me

NO MORE SLEEPS TO GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Morning all

Up and about but I really fancy another half hour ;-)

Alls, Sarah, Heaps and Mag
Your beds await 

Wishing you all safe journeys ladies, there's no snow here girls so that's good


----------



## beachgirl

Sarah, hope all goes ok today   

OC, we'll have to plan for next July for a summer meet...


----------



## Rural Chick

Swinnny sweetheart        for today - see you later xx

I'm so excited            

Only 10 hours to go.


----------



## Spuds

Morning !!!!!

Am soooo excited !!! Sitting here at the airport in jersey ready to fly over to brum and see you lovely lot ARGHHH !!!!!! 

Safe journey to all travelling today and love to those who can't make it XXXXXXX


Spudsy 
xx


----------



## Spuds

Morning RC  I know !!!!

I'm grinning like a Cheshire cat )))))))))))))))

even though I have to fly via guernsey lol !!!

Xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds - can't wait to see you again      xx

WTF - via Guernsey


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - I hope it's warm in the Indian or I'm gonna freeze cos my top is a bustier thing  , I'll just have to heat myself up with a hot curry 

LM - got a couple of pictures for the hairdressers but still not 100% sure 

Lainey - hope you got my PM (and you better have twinnie pictures with you tonight too)

RC - look forward to seeing them (well not all of them  )

Spuds - safe flight hun 

Nix, Swinnie, GB - more of these for you 

ASB -    hope the bleeding has stayed away

calypso - hope the snow has gone away, didn't realise you were coming from Newcastle

AOC - Hope the weather isn't bad up your way (though I have at the back of my mind that you haven't been home yet since your holibobs)

I won't be on again now before I set off this afternoon but if Louise comes on and is staying at the same hotel can someone PM her my mobile number.

Better get on with getting ready, just taken DH into work (he phoned for a lift home at 8pm absolutely smashed, well that's what happens when you start drinking at 2   ) and got stuck in horrendous traffic so running behind schedule. Right dress out and then off for nails doing, I feel like a lady who lunches, could get used to this kind of lifestyle.

*
9.5hrs to go
*


----------



## calypso-sky

arghhh see you all later lovelies gonna go shower  then  pop into fenwicks for our cupcakes  not naked tho what a sight that would be 

driver yeahhh its miles away but got a seat reserved so not too worried might eat cupcakes on train is the worry.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, yippidi doo dahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls


Have a fantastic night tonight, wish I could be there to join in with the fun too


xx


----------



## laurab

Oh girls I'm sure your all gonna have a fabulous night tonight. Wish I was coming would love to give you all lots of cuddles and of course drink you all under the table... well attempt it!


Looking forward to pictures on ** tom??


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all 

I had a great start this morning - nearly forgot my secret santa present this morning and couildn't find my phone.  All ok now - panic averted.  

Popsi, Beachy, Zuri, Laura - will miss u

I was wondering if we can have a summer event too?


----------



## LV.

Woo hoo! I'm all packed and ready to go and don't have to leave for another hour - this is a miracle... Anyone would think I was excited or something. Just got to find a book for the journey and all I can find is Hubby's boy books. Only been reading text books for months and now I might be on James Bond or something but who cares! No more sleeeeeps!

Z - summer event is a grand idea... We can start planning tonight!

See you soon lovely girls!!! And big hugs to those that can't make it, we'll raise a glass (or two) for you all tonight and you'll be very missed

xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies   


Have a really lovely time tonight everyone    


Please could someone let me know who's collecting for Zuri?


LW xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Just wanted to say to those that are partying tonight I hope you all have a fab time.  You never know next time you organise a meet I might be brave enough to come.  I get really nervous and anxious meeting new people.  Worry I will say something stupid or people will just think I am boring or won't like me.

Swinny Good luck for today

Nix sending you loads of     

AFM had a mini melt down last night cos I went to the toilet and I passed the sac. Now when the clinic did the scan they said that everything has come out, well they were wrong.  I told them at the time I had not seen anything pass and they just said sometimes you don't see.  So was a bit upset cos not expecting to see it.  It also explains why I have had been in pain the last couple of days.  So had a bit of cry.  Normally I find planning and researching helps me move forward with things.  I printed out the immunes link and have not even read it cos I just feel so overwhelmed.  Feel like I am studying for an exam or something. I was crying last night saying to DH I don't know what to do for the best anymore.  I don't know the way forward anymore.

Anyway I am feeling a little brighter today after a good cry. Will just have to pull myself together and get on reading the stuff.

I hope you all have a really good time.  Raise a glass of red wine to me     

Liz


----------



## T0PCAT

Liz - your post made me cry, I wish I could give u a big hug right now     .  I used to be like you scared of meeting people, worried thar they wouldn't like me or think i was boring.  One day I thought to myself, does it matter? There are lots of people who do like me so the few that don't aren't worth bothering about.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh Thanks ZahidaE.  I have always been a person who has no confidence and thats why I find meeting people really scary.  I know I am being silly cos you are all really nice people.  My confidence has gotten worst since I started the whole IVF journey.  I don't know why.

Liz


----------



## Spuds

Oh gb darling XXXXXXX I love you and I've nit even met u yet so there  XXXXXXXX hope to see u soon my love xxxxx you really mustn't worry because with us lot you are always amongst true friends xxxxxx take some time and some breath and we will raise a glass for u tonight xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Wahoooooo am here ))) where's me curry


----------



## fishface

I'm soooooo jealous .... but i am going to see Morten Harket later   

Swinny - your post was lovely hun, this past week just shows how much we need each other   

Roo - thanks for sharing your story with us hun, it just shows that it works eventually   

Denise - sorry you have to make this decision now, like the other girls say it depends on how ready you are for DE, only you can make that decision - good luck   

Ocelot - you sounds fab hunny, really up for it and ready to go, so glad you've made the move to DE and you have a plan, now get and plan the trip to the US   

Beachy - i 2nd, or 3rd a summer meet-up, don't forget me   

GB -     sorry you've had to go through this hun    

Shorts - i agree, a little of what you fancy is definitely the way to go, have one on me   

Right - afternoon off, so i must scoot, grocery shopping and then drive to Bournemouth for my tate-a-tate with Morten   

Have a fantastic time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Han72

PMSL @ Spuds

Liz  

sorry no more persos but only skimmed the last couple of posts

Love to all and enjoy the party tonight      

xxx


----------



## fishface

Nix hunny     love ya xx


----------



## lainey-lou

On my way!  At watford gap and soooooo excited I think I might burst. Can't wait to see/meet u all. Hope u all like me, I worry too :-/

I love curry x


----------



## Jumanji

I am quite jealous and I hope everyone has a wonderful time.

Liz - I have read so many times of women whose confidence takes a real beating as a result of IF.  I think it particularly happens to over 35s who, on top of dealing with IF generally, are suddenly made to feel utterly ancient when they are not.  Never a boost!

Nix -


----------



## T0PCAT

leaving work in 20 mins - woop woop


----------



## shortie66

Tea aplenty at chez shorties        


LV and spuds settled in just waiting for Cal    


GB so so sorry sweartheart        


Nix hugs for you darling


----------



## Spuds

Still no curry though        


Scottie just brought in the cup cakes look out !!!!! hurry up girls  xxxx



Nixxy


----------



## Han72

JEALOOUS     

Lucky I love you guys so I'll let you off for daring to have a good time without me  Enjoy girlies    

And   to my fellow non-attenders  
Xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

I'm so sorry girls, but I'm not going to make it tonight.  I am struggling with sickness and being so tired that I just couldn't manage the drive to Birmingham, let alone a night out.  I know this is short notice, but I've been deluding myself that I would be able to make it somehow, partly because I didn't want you to think I was being ungrateful about a bit of sickness and tiredness, but mostly because I so wanted to meet all you ladies.  You have been a source of invaluable support, advice, humour and friendship over the last year and I am so proud to know you all.


Have a great evening and I look forward to hearing about it and seeing the photos!


Louise xxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Oh thank goodness Louise, we were worried about u. Sorry to hear u r poorly get well soon. Love from all of us

Lainey and co xxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Just thought about what I posted. Don't get well that soon, about 7 or 8 months will do ;-)


----------



## beachgirl

Hope you're having a good night...god bless each and everyone one of you x  x x x


----------



## lucky_mum

Hope you are all having a fantastic time partying        - very jealous! but will definitely be there next time it's in London (with Laura, I hope!) xxxx

Lots of hugs to Nix and GB    

and love to everybody else


----------



## Ourturn

LW - have pm'd you 

GB    Its possible that when they scaned you the sac was on its way out. When you are ready, go to your GP and see if he/she will refer you for recurrent miscarriage testing. They may say no as the nhs will normally only investigae after 3, but you should argue they should, because you are over 35. If not I would get the tests done privately. Standard recurrent miscarriage tests (thrombophilia, thyroid, karyoptype) and then move on and test immunes if they show nothing. The good news is you can get pg naturally, but clearly something is not right. But if you can find out what's wrong, it should be fixable.

Morning everyone 
Its was fantastic seeing you all last night. LM and Shortie thanks a million for for organising a brilliant night for us all. It was great to see old friends and new ones too. 

Anna - thanks for visiting en route, the doggies were very taken with you   

Unfortunately we were snowed in this am and Leola was late setting off. Hope you got to your destination ok! 

Will be organising Z's pressies soon. Anyone who wasn't there last night who still wants to contribute please pm me 

Thanks! 

Anna x


----------



## LV.

The morning after the night before is strangely quiet!! 

Echoing Anna's words for Shorts and LM. Thank you sooooo much for organising such a fab night, I had SUCH a good time!!! Wonderful to see you all again and put some more lovely faces to lovely names. Having our own room was a stroke of genius but my head is saying I really shouldn't have done those shots, or had JD back at Shorts! 

We had a lovely brekkie too at the cafe, mmmmm hash browns get me every time

But what I really want to hear the rest of is Ally in A&E at 4am! I do hope you're ok lovely and it was a drunken flesh wound. Crazy kittens

So the next one is camping in Jersey with hubbies in tow? Am I remembering that correctly?!

Much love gorgeous girls
LadyV xxx


----------



## Spuds

OMG !!!

What a fantastic night xxx Anna n Shorts you have done Brum proud ) thank you so very much for organising everything and your amazing hospitality - even buying a cafe so we could have our brekkie lol  - just brill

seeing you all again and meeting new faces was just amazing and I really am priviliged and proud to call you my friends - the strongest kindest bravest funniest ( drunkedness  girls on the planet and that of course goes for our whole thread ) 

I'm up for sorting a summer camping/hotel wkend and/or we talked about Manchester n Newcastle ... Defo need to get together every 6 mths I think
- a year is too long 

bloody phone won't let me edit the line below !! So hope it makes sense lol - am about to snore very loudly indeed (sorry shorts n scot n lewis downstairs lol ) over n out xxxxx
Have crashed n burned lol - in bed about to snore again at shorts lol


----------



## popsi

hi ladies... how are the heads this morning... what happened to Ally   , sounds like you all had a ball, cant wait for the pics to start xxx


----------



## shortie66

Ladies i have ust spent the last 20mins doing a massive list of personals and the sodding thing has lost my post     


Will try again shortly


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi all,
Sounds like a great night was had by all. Hope OC is Ok? Can't wait to see photos on **.

Nix, GB, Swinny -   

Mags - thinking of you.

Popsi - hope the back eases up soon.

Louise - I am SO with you on that. 

Oh god, mind gone blank, love to you all,

Jo x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies   

Nix and GB            

LM and Shorts - thank you soooooooooooooooooooooo much for organising last night. It was so lovely to meet new friends and catch up with ones I met last year. I was saying to RH today how strong the  friendships formed on here are because we all got on like a house on fire.

LW - thank you so much for the     - that was so kind.

Leola - hope you got to your dog show OK and thanks for listenng to my merry ramblings  .

I will upload the few piccies I took on ** in a minute, but unfortunately my batteries packed up far too early and the spares weren't charged up.    . I left just before 11 so missed the party action afterwards - really hope OC is OK.

And I promise to try harder and be a better poster again - Team PR is just the best.

Love and         to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

RC XXXXX


Just to confuse you all its me SPUDS but nicked computer quickly 


Okey dokey - Jersey trip in May - around 27 May any good ? LM hows that fit ?


two hotels would suggest people look at one is the Dolphin hotel in Gorey £48 per double room per night or the Merton but pricey at £98p night ...


We are inviting the blokes to this one too ))


We will call it the Jersey Exchange 2011     


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

What can I say....THANK YOU so much for an amazing night    I laughed and smiled for the first time in weeks.  I think Ally and I needed to be put on the naughty step. We totally were egging each other on, but she had to go one better than me going on my ar*e, she fell backwards and smashed her head on stone tiled floor. Brum A&E didn't know what had hit them. 

LM - Thank you so much for your hospitality, you are an amazing friend   

LW - Thank you so much for the wine, that was a very thoughtful and lovely thing to do for us all xx

LM & Shortstuff - Thanks for organising a fab night

Nix & Liz - How are you doing girls? I so wish you two could have been with us last night, the hugs and tears that i shared with the girls last night made an awful few weeks a wee bit better. I am sending you two some of the hugs that I collected    

Beachy - Missed you my lovely. How's your cold?

Driver - Glad you and Izz had a good day at the Good Food Show. Get your feet up now and chill   

I am shattered tonight and have just crawled back into my jim jams.

Love to you all my lovelies
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds - we'll be there if it's a Sat or during half term. It was so lovely to see you again     

Sarah - it was so lovely to meet you and so glad you had a great time. I said to RH that I thought you and Ally would be parting into the small hours   .

I have felt surprisingly sprightly today despite not getting home til 1 and having more than 1 glass of wine  . I'm looking forward to an evening of Strictly, X-factor and I'm a Celeb. RH and Emilia are both currently catching up on their sleep and are snoring in unison   

Cal and Izz - if you are on ** please can you pm me with your names so that I can add you as friends.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Oh my goodness 7 pages!

Just to say happily home safe (in spite of interesting driving conditions the last hour or so).  Was utterly triumphant to let my lovely diesel power me up the last steep hill, to arrive outside our house and find that Husband's car was 'parked' IN the front garden, as he'd skidded when stopping!  LOL!

I have had such a lovely time these last couple of days.  Lunch with AnnaSB, Leola and lovely doggies, the fabulous chez Shortie (and it's so easy to see how fab that house is going to be when it's done!) chats and more chats, laughs, food, drinks, and a killer breakfast.  And a long drive home thinking about the year past and it's ups and downs, feeling happy to be going home to Husband after 2 weeks.

Wonderful.

I can't thank you all enough for your support, partying like crazy, and making me welcome in your homes, Anna and Shorts.  And thank you Anne and Shortie for your spectacular organisational skills!

Team PR rocks.

I want to do more detail than that, because, honestly, you are some of the loveliest and, frankly, sexiest women I know.  But I also want to have a bath and do dinner!!!

(PS - it's so funny reading your posts now in your own voices - just lovely!)

(PPS I hope and trust I'll meet those that couldn't make it another time!)

(PPPS, I hope Ally's okay!)


----------



## shortie66

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO WHAT A FAB NIGHT      


Ally hope ur ok and the head isnt toooooo sore      


LV glad ur home ok, lovely to have you over to stay at last, and hope the heads recovered a bit      P.S. 

  Thanks for my choccies   


Aofc i was just about to txt to see if you had got home ok.    Take it the snow has followed you up there? Thank you for all the home made goodies, me and spuds are going to try and the damson gin shortly    Enjoy ur dinner     


Cal looks like the snow has followed you too       You are a breath of fresh air, an absolute nutter and i love ya to bits hunny          P.S. Thanks soooo much for the baileys      


Spuds dunno why im posting to you when ur sat next to me on the sofa       


Oh god i met so many lovely ladies again last night, its a crap old journey this IF sh 1te but i honestly couldnt ask for better ladies to travel the long arduous road with      So many people to mention Mags u are one beautiful lady and i want ur dress    , Swinny lovely to meet you at last darling really enjoyed all our hugs against the world      Heaps loved the stories of your MIL      , Zahida glad to meet you at long last sweetheart      Ally still my crazy crazy Ally, hope ur heads ok     Lainey loving all your crazy poses    , Izzi i want ur figure and ur hair please     , ASB want ur dress tooooo please      AM great to meet you finally sweetheart the dress is stunning     LM my little partner in crime      , Elinor impressive bump   hope the belly to belly rubs work      Elena still tittering at asking if you were Louise       y ur very lucky i didnt actually steal Emilia last night     Leola i want your hair tooooo please       is that everyone from last night       I do hope so i would so hate to miss anyone out who i met last night but the brain still feels a bit fried      


Scott has gone to get our curry, yes you guessed it im hungry again         


Have just spent the last half an hour trying to upload the photos from last night onto ** and my sodding pooter keeps telling me there are no new photos to upload. Sat here wondering WFT is going i took loads        only for me and spuds to realise i actually took the camera with me        Will need to find lead for camera/pooter link so maybe tomorrow before i put them on now girls


----------



## AoC

Lovely post, Shorts.


----------



## Rural Chick

Hear hear


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Lovely Ladies 

It was really great to meet so many of you last night  . A huge thanks to Shortie and Anne for arranging it all, you did a great job  
I don't know where the time went . . . when AnnaSB and I left there were still some of you I hadn't had a chance to say a proper hello to . . . . hopefully at the next do.

AnnaSB, Thanks for being such a perfect hostess. x

RC, it was a joy to listen to your ramblings   and great to meet you and your little beauty. x

Ocelot, It sounds like we missed all the drama! I do hope your heads ok. x

AOC, I'm glad you made it home to the distant reaches safely. x

Nix, Thinking of you.       

Driver and Izzi, hope you had fun today.

Hi to everyone else.   

After being snowed in at ASB's this morning and her very kind DH gritting the whole lane from the house up to the main road . . I eventually managed to get on the road and make it with my furbaby to her first dog show just in time! The judge was an ancient crotchety old thing that reminded me of something from Roald Dahls Witches . . but my pup got placed 3rd in her group, which was a mix of b itches and dogs (the girls always struggle against the boys) so I'm not complaining.
Watching the X factor now and am not really impressed with anyone tonight.

Lots of Love to everyone. x


----------



## AoC

Hooray for the pup, Leola!  A great first result.  

It's firkin freezing up here.  It was -5 when I got home at dusk, and still dropping.  *shiver*


----------



## shortie66

Its soooooooo cooooolllllddddddddddd       


Had a lovely evening, more curry beer and chocolate. Spuds has gone nigh nighs she is pooped, and im not far behind, leaving scottie downstairs to watch the footy.  Have had af pains on and off most of the day


----------



## LV.

Maybe us all getting together 'moved the waters' cos my AF arrived 3 days early which means we're off for our donor cycle!!! And if donor has EC around  day 14 means OTD will be Chrismas Eve/ day! Here's hoping for the best pressie hey?

We are taking Rolfie for his first trip to the beach today. We must be frigging mad in this weather!

Love to all and hope you have wonderful Sundays

Xx


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - so glad you made it on time and your beautiful  pup did so well...I am in love with her! 

Anna - glad you got home safe 

Shortie - hope you are keeping warm, especially your feet...very important for your ickle embie!

LV -how exciting! The beach today! Yup you are bonkers. Rolfe is a beauty by the way, looks like a pure lab though rather than I mix?

Morning everyone. Its not set to get above -1 here today!   

Anna x


----------



## LV.

And Shorts... I think it's unlikely to be AF for you especially as she went missing for so long. More like ickle one settling in somewhere nice and warm to keep the frost bite at bay! 

Anna - His ears are a bit longer than a lab's and he's certainly got the boing of a Springer! How are you feeling? I loved your dress btw!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

MOrning ladies   


Gods its freezing here. Weird here at the mo, no hot water heating is working but toilet didnt refill so now wont flush       Not an f-in clue whats going on there tbh will have to give plumber a call in a bit


----------



## shortie66

Wooooooo hooooooo LV u snuck in there     Oooooo best of luck, that would be such a fab pressie for xmas


----------



## AoC

Hang on in there, Shortie.  (((hugs)))  And I think LV's right!

Good luck, LV!!!

Morning Ania - I don't think it'll get above freezing here, either, but at least we're not on a steep hill!  I, too, loved your dress.  That blue is so your colour.

We've got about two inches of snow here, frozen solid.  The good part is the road through the village is so quiet!  Not sure if we'll be making work tomorrow...Hang on in there, Shortie.  (((hugs)))  And I think LV's right!


----------



## Ourturn

Oh Shorts AF type cramping can be a really good sign, means bubs is snuggling in       

LV - I loved yours too, fab shape! Feeling ropey and shattered but very happy about that iykwim!

Anna - thanks, Leola had to help me squeeze into it, if things continue may not be able to get into it for the works xmas party in 2.5 weeks! 

Our local italian is having its monthly deli day so going to check that out. 

Anna x


----------



## calypso-sky

maaaahooning all.... arghhhhhhhhh

snowed in not going to asda   

I had the most brilliant friday nite and im not a one for drinking wine but i fet fine yesterday apart from my nose farting all night and day   

shortie and scott and lewishhhhhhhhh " get out..." thanks for lookin after us soo well , thank you for brekkie as well did not eat again till i was on the train ( not long was it goshhh)

lv darling party animal... thanks for the foot rub youre so caring ...  so funny in the taxi with you back ... arhhhhhh I have some queen's heads for yahh taxi guy said 13 not 30 but you ran off in the direction of the choo choos.... so please af has showed up xmas eve present like that is better than santa       

sausage glad you made it home safely it was wonderful meeting you and im sure me are permanent friends with lewis " out ,... get out"       

Spuds... " was scottie here last night and what was i drinkin"     ahhhhhh hope you had a fab second nite i was jealous that food was devine.. hope you make it safely home and may meet up is already booked lol 

izz and zahida finally over the moon to meet you both and zahida zahida ive got a photo of you taking a photo of me   yes..

RC ooh will pm now so wonderful to meet lil A went over to see her famous tooth but she was having some dinns and was not impressed when i popped my head over yours to stare at her.. ahh devine...

mags and swinny... northern girls (mags  youre accent is fab so is your hair) swinny darling glad to see you there you and Oc partied under the floor hope your dress is still pretty...

Driver my shoes buddy I will send them to leeds anytime with the bag yove got lush skin could hug you all night( hope that does not sound too wrong    )

LM the dress, the organisation skills the music the bartering , the adding up,  the secret santa, the DANCING SKILLS YAHHHOOOO chick organisation should be on your best thngs i can do in my life list    

thanks LW for the wine it was loverly      so kind of you

Heaps darling ive got tuns of photos for yah so glad you could make it and      to you for sitting across from my sneeze bombs

leola did not see much of you but fabo for gettin lil doglet there on time im sure he would not have wanted to miss it...

to Nix and GB     hopin you are copin at this time  

AsB thanks for sortin zuri's pressie wonderful lady  

OC you sambuca princess you in your fab dress and peacock head dress    

in my head ive been up and down the table to remember everyone know if there is some one ive forgotten i will post below too many wines and free bottles too had one of the best nights ever thank you all


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies xx quickly caught up xx

shorts... i am SURE they are not AF pains honey stay strong xxx

jersey... sounds like you had a fab time in shorts xx

leola... well done in the comp xx

oc.. hope your head is ok xxx

Heaps...good luck with this week hun xx

swinns... sounds like just what you needed hun xxx

aofc... glad you got home safely xx


lv, lm, elinor, RC, calypso, izzi, lainey and everyone at the party ... you all looked AMAZING ! xxxx

beachgirl, nix, laura, mir, zuri and everyone else big hugs xx

right off now, as still a poorly house here ... hope it all goes away soon xx

ps....whats with the jersey meet, with hubbys etc... are LO's going too (understand if not totally) 

pps.....where are the photos on ** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acropolis

Hello ladies, 

Just a quick one because I am feeling down at the moment and have done lots of   this weekend.  

I just wanted to say it was really lovely to meet you all. You are truly wonderful ladies.

I am glad I made it to the party (just!) although I felt very tired from all that travelling and my AF.   (Who knows, maybe I passed it on to LV, you know how AFs work.   )

Lots of love to all of you,

E


----------



## shortie66

we have frozen water pipes       currently got 3 blow heaters in the kitchen hopefully gently defrosting said pipes     buggered up our plans for the day tho cos we were gonna take spuds to brum train station and go round german xmas market. So instead scott has dropped spuds off at local station and im sat here.............waiting     


ASB and AOFC im hanging in there    did have a panicky hour yesterday afternoon whilst half snoozing but ok now     


Elena darling          for you sweetie.


Popsi yep i think LO's are welcome to on this trip, it would be too much i think to expect ladies with LO's to leave for them for a weekend    Hope you start to feel better soon sweetheart       


Heaps ahhhh bless your donor, woooohooooo for that great number of embies. Best of luck for thursday darling           


Cal you make me         soooo much. Lewis is sulking now as all his new friends have left him. He has amazed me with how well behaved he was apart from sneaking into the lounge early saturday morning to say hello a couple of times      


Think im gonna do a bit of online xmas shopping today if we cant manage to get out    I've got the list for my neices at last so can order theirs from argos and pick them up tomorrow morning. Ahhhhh tomorrow off and now some of the kitchen units are at last in the kitchen i might even start to get my lounge back


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - how wonderful, good luck             

Calypso - your shoes were AMAZING!

Shorts - what a pain! Hope they defrost soon! 

Elena & Pops


----------



## Lilly7

Morning All.

Shorts,        that the cramps are implantation.   
B*gger that you can't make the crimbo market . . I always love to go to them.

LV, Fab news about AF!        for the best Christmas present.   
Hope you didn't freeze on the walk.

Spuds, Bon voyage for the journey home. x

Elinor, Hope that you made it home ok. x

Heaps, Wooo Hoooo! More good news   .Not long till Thursday.      for you. x

Elena, Sorry that your feeling down. Big      for you and hope you feel a bit stronger soon. x

Morning Calypso, Pops, ASB, AOC and everyone else . x

Brrrrrrr, what a chilly morning! Took the pups for a walk in the local park where they were tearing around like mad things . . until all the sledders arrived and they started chasing them.   
Now back home with chestnuts in the oven . . . and a squash and lentil soup on the stove. I'm trying to be healthy and to kick my dreadful sugar addiction . . . which is so hard and usually lasts for a day or so before I cave    Anyone have any tips for improving willpower?


----------



## AoC

Calypso, totally want to wake up to a Lewis "are my guests okay?" sniff every day!  *g*  Glad you're home safe - we're snowed in, too!

Elena, I'm sorry you're feeling bad.  (((hugs)))  I'm still in total envy over your boots, btw (and your figure *g*).  Hope you feel lighter soon.

Nightmare, Shortie!  Hope they defrost soon!

Willpower tips, Leola?  I don't have any!  Imagine something you can't have unless you kick the sugar - picture it in one hand, and the sugary thing in the other, and choose the something instead.  When I was trying to lose weight for tx, I'd imagine a baby in one hand and the cream cake or whatever in the other.  It became remarkably easy to choose to NOT have the cake!

It's VERY cold here!  Just did our bit digging out the cars and gritting the village road from the communal grit bin- which is basically empty!  Argh!


----------



## AoC

How did that happen?!?!?  I forgot to say WOO HOOOOOOOO to Heaps for her embies.  It was right in the front of my brain, and then it shuffled behind the furniture.   So glad, sweetheart - and good luck!


----------



## shortie66

Anna lewis is still sulking, he has not had a fuss for the last 10mins now and is in his bed looking all sorry for himself    


Just ordered my neices xmas pressies, as usual by the time i get the list of what to get them most places are sold out      Dolly ok from argos a mile away but gotta go merry hell 2moz to get ruby doobys leapfrog write and scribble thingummy


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies   

ASB - I'm hoping your dress won't fit (in the nicest possible way, of course). I was hearing all about your fab culinary skills as well - so impressed. Enjoy the Italian deli.    

Elena - so sorry you're feeling down - please have some             . It was lovely to meet you and I thought you looked so fab.

Shorts - sorry about the pipes   but fab news about the AF pains - that will be LO snuggling in tight. Better have some      to help it snuggle in nice and tight.    

Popsi - so sorry that you are all still poorly - sending you some get well      

Cal - I have asked to be a friend - it was lovely to meet you - your shoes were amazing  . Emilia's tooth isn't there yet, so you wouldn't have seen anything anyway  .     

Heaps - so thrilled for you and what a lovely thoughtful donor. I hope that you get your return flight sorted OK. I thought you looked fab on Friday    

AOC - glad you got home safely and hope the snow means you can have a day at home tomorrow. I love the idea of reading people's posts in their own voices. I took a lovely piccie of you - well I think you look fab in it. I love your willpower technique - I shall have to do that after Christmas.    

LV - wow, you were up early this morning. Hope you have a lovely time at the beach - where are you going? And fab news about your tx - the best Christmas present ever.    

Leola - congrats on the 3rd place - that's brilliant. Glad you got home safely. Have a lovely time on Monday with Malini and please give her a big cuddle from me. Your lunch sounds yummy.    

Spuds - is May 27th a definite date - if so, I shall try and book some flights and arrange a doctor's appointment for the afternoon     

        to everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

Ladies and RH and emilia


It was so great to meet everyone! I do feel a bit sorry I didnt really get to speak to everyone properly, I think I managed to say hello to everyone! 


Shorts: What can I say but a big thanks for organising, you ladies did a fab job! Thinking of you on the 2ww.


Zahida: great to meet you (hope you are having a great time! and happy birthday for Tues), 


Driver: good to see you again...you looked fab that night hun. Will be keeping in touch re tx given how similar or situations are


Sobroo: Lovely to see you again hun.


RC: You looked so so happy and lovely to see RH too. Emilia is an absolute dote! Hope she has recovered from meeting her 'aunties'....


Izzy: fab to meet you hun, ask me anything you want re immunes stuff, 


Calypso: You are a parteeeee girl! Lovely to meet you and dont feel like a stranger in Newcastle, not too far to Manchester hun (make sure you wear a coat when you go out now)


LV: Really lovely to meet you and great to put  a face to you hun. I am so happy it's all happening now (we need to start a little PR serum thread me thinks!).


Lainey, Annof C, Spuds, Elinor, Elena and everyone else great to meet you too
      
Ladies of chez LM:
Firstly a HUG thanks to LM and her DH for having us all stay, it was so fab and amazing fun, havent laughed so much in a while so it's done me loads of good and I do feel a bit more able now to start pushing forward again.


Ocelot Cub : Total blast hun, hope you made it home safe and sound and B is being kind! Will be thinking of you next weekend.


Heaps: You were a start to drive us and it was great hanging out, really lovely


Swins: a pleasure as always! Party girl I know it did you loads of good....hope you got to bed early!


LM: You are gorgeous hun, so lovely and smiley and such a good dancer! Those ankle hops had me in stitches!


----------



## Ourturn

Elena      

Leola - I found having loads of healthy options to choose from helped.  

Mag - loved your dress btw, fab colours

Swinny - you looked amazing!

RC - Emelia is even more beautiful in reality. 

Anna - could you be a doggy convert?

I trimmed the fur around our doodles eyes, she can see again! Right, I really have to go, struggling to get off the recliner.


----------



## shortie66

Pipes all unfrozen! Looks like we may have to surface mount water pipes in kitchen tho to stop from happening again. That means chiselling out some of the new plaster cutting pipes and re-connecting :-S lol xxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Greeting from sunny/cloudy marrakech  . We had a fun journey here feeling smug that we had left the bad weather in the UK. Couldn't land in marrakech cos of bad weather and were diverted to Casablanca...... a lot of waiting around and a 3 hour bus journey we finally made it.  

I would like to thank LM and Shortie for organising the meet up. The food was great as was company and well worth the mammoth round trip. I am only sorry I couldn't stay long and that I didn't get talking to everyone. 

Heaps - I loved your mil  stories and I am wishing u all the luck in the the world with your get at serum. 

Lv - yay af has arrived and a potentially wonderful Christmas present

Spurs - is 27th may a definite date and are other halves coming? The reason I ask is dh has to book holidays 6 months in advance.  

Ally - I hope u are okay


----------



## Little Me

Ladies      still p!ssing myself about Friday night.


Shorts- I am    for you love, this has got to be your time   
Glad the pipes have unfrozen  


AM- Loved the hair and loved the dress you sexy lady    


Mag- Ankle hops? I don't remember  them     they sound bloody painful    
Loved having you all stay and glad you had a lovely time   


heaps- So happy for you        


OC-       , I know it's not funny but I can laugh cos I know you're ok....but I hope you've been reading your leaflet about head injuries and the signs to look out for     


Sarah- LOved seeing you laugh and smile and generally have a great time   


GB-     so sorry xxx


Nix- Been thinking about you   


Fishy, How was Morten?   


Anna of C- I think I remember saying to you (about 45 times   ) that you look about 16....what beautiful skin you have love, stunning   


**** y Emelia is a beauty, so lovely to see you and your family   


Elena- Ahhh hugs hun, and thanks for making such an effort to come out to play   


Lainey- glad you came and had  a lovely time   


Z have a fab holibobs   


Izzi- Hope you and AM had a great time at the food show and so so lovely to meet you   


Anna & leola- Lovely to see you ladies and soz for crap directions Anna     


Elinor- Such a long journey and so lovely to meet you   


Cal- Yum! just had one of your cup cakes      you are one crazy lady    lovely shoes   


LV- Gorgeous dress hunny and what a wonderful Christmas you WILL have    


Spuds- lovely to see you again hunny, glad you had a great time  


I feel fine today,back to normal (well, as normal as I can be anyway   ) 
I'll do my best for May in Jersey but won't know for sure till I know when we are having the boys - I'll have to be a maybe for now but can always slot in with the plans if I can make it   


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Thank you RC - it was lovely to hug you in person!  And yes, I think that was a good photo, too!  

LOL Beachy - good luck with the pressies.    Sorry about the piping work  :-/.

Very jealous of Marrakesh, Zahida!  

Thank you, LM - I forgot to say I think you gave me my two favourite compliments of the evening - first the 16 thing (HA!) and then you called me a hard ass.... result!  ggg


----------



## shortie66

LM really hope u can make the jersey trip hunny      


More harsh af pains this evening im afraid    seems exactly the same as last time. BUT i have managed to get the ok from scottie on another cycle    tho will go for hysto first i think sometime early next year.


----------



## lainey-lou

Evening all!

I am now recovered from Friday night, and what a night it was!  Thanks so much to shorts and lm for organizing it. I couldn't believe how cheap the meal was cos we had tons of wine and food.  

Thanks also to driver for looking after me and chauffeuring me around xx

It was so great meeting everyone, I'm not going to name u all cos I have no broadband(still) and it is painfully slow typing on the iPhone. It is so nice to be able to picture u all now when I read ur messages xx

Heaps - very excited for u re tx. Hope this is the one x

Lv - woweeee!!  How exciting. Bet that seems to have come around fast. Still smiling about ur blind persons camera lol xx

Shorts - af pains don't mean a thing. Could be that uterus stretching to accommodate that lovely growing embie. Positive thoughts pls  

Elena - hugs for u  sorry u feel down

Rc - little E is just an absolute darling. So glad I got to meet her (and u). Agree with whoever said she is more stunning in the flesh than in photos xx

Nix & Gb - hugs

Swinny - glad u let ur hair down. U deserved a good night out. Hugs for u too x

Off to bed now. Cream crackered. 

L x


----------



## Rural Chick

Lainey - thanks hun - impressive persos from your phone. It was lovely to meet you.   

Shorts - please don't give up hope yet sweetheart - AF signs can be good signs as well - I had ovulation type pains early on. Sending you more         and         

AOC - you too, hard ass         

LM - glad you are feeling fine again and thanks again for organising us all.   

Zahida - so glad you arrived safely - eventually  and hope you are enjoying the warmth, sights, sounds and smells. It was lovely to meet you.   

ASB - did you get to the deli or did the recliner win - don't forget you should be taking things easy in your condition  .   

Mag - it was lovely to meet you and I thought you looked so glam in your gorgeous dress. Emilia loved meeting all her aunties and looks forward to seeing them again in May.   

AM - love your ** photos - hope you and Izzi had a lovely time at the Food Show.   

Watching Strictly, X-factor and I'm a Celeb this evening - how decadent is that?  

Love and          to everyone.

**** sy **** sy


----------



## Little Me

Aoc- something else I dont remember -In what context was the hard ass comment ?  

Shorts - Hoping, praying, crossing everything and WILLING the pains to be a good sign hunny  

Hi **** y  

Just waiting for J to get home from taking boys back
Then Xfactor and think I'll have Weetabix for tea  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi LM   - enjoy your Weetabix       

Looks like Wagner's going then  

Cal hun - thanks so much for the cup cakes - they were so Yummy


----------



## shortie66

wooohooo freaky katie and weirdo wagner gone at last.Only mini cheryl to get rid of now


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - totally agree with you. Can't bear Cher! Will actually pick up the phone and vote for Rebecah next week.
I am convinced the pains are implantation.

RC - yes did go in, the walk did me good but it was blinkin freezing! The chef had made some amazing salt cod in a tomato sauce, so that's a ready made meal for one night this week.

Zahida - wow, look foward to the pics 

Evening LM, Lainey and Anna


----------



## shortie66

sobroody1 said:


> Shortie - totally agree with you. Can't bear Cher! Will actually pick up the phone and vote for Rebecah next week.
> I am convinced the pains are implantation.


Am hoping ur right hunny, tho they are more inclined to be wind atm     

          for you for tomorrow sweetheart, hope that everything is as it should be


----------



## AoC

LM - it might have been in the context of downing sambuca shots.  *whistling innocently*

AnnaSB - lots of massively powerful good luck vibes coming your way.


----------



## Züri

Glad you had a good night on Friday girls, great how many of you got together and the ones that travelled many miles, very impressive 


OC hope you are recovering, sounds like you had a big fall!


Shorts keeping all crossed for you still 


xxx


----------



## Spuds

ladies )

have arrived in London and met my best friends twins - all v emotional - she swung a blinder at me and asked me to be godmother and I'd course I cried luke a baby  so very touched to be asked and really can't wait  xxx

now ladies - jersey exchange 2011 so far goes line this - subject to RC and LM confirming they can make it re school hols and stepsons - the dates are Friday 27 May to Sun 29 May 2011

hubbys children dogs and cats are all v welcome ) this is going to be a ff family do and by that we all know a family can be one to loads so - get your dancing shoes packed )

LM n RC CSM u confirm this date is ok people can start to get flights booked etcxx

the jersey ffs will I am sure offer some exchange accommodation and izzi has been before and stayed at the inn st helier which was ok - there's also the dolphin gorey which is apparently basic and clean or  somewhere like the merton which is a bit more xx

the alternative is to book a campsite and have a giggle 

let me have your thoughts but subject to lm and rc dates booked xxxxx

cannot begin to explain what Friday meant to me btw ) 

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Am such a **** lol mean hubbys or partners ) so excited that already hopefully have the lively  zahide shorts lm rc n dh's ) Jo in jersey already offered room and I know the jersey 
mob will love to meet team pr- all v exciting !!

Have to go to go to bed now as responsible godmother 

loads of love
xx


----------



## LV.

God  such a ditz, wasn't until I saw 29th May there that it clicked, that's our 1st wedding anniversary so can't maker that date. I know that'll be a bank holiday so a great date for it so don't worry about me and I'll see you all at the next one (if not before )

Xxx


----------



## shortie66

Ladies i need ur help     


Got the most horrendous s&d bug, been up most of night feel so ill.Cant even keep water down, how do i get steroids and progynova into me if i cant keep water down


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh shortie darling can you get hold of dioralyte try drinkin if not my friend thinks you should mix some salt , sugar and water to help replace your fluid . it can also help reduce irritation on your tum ooh bless you its the last thing  you need now


----------



## purple72

Shorts sweetie try sipping water or sucking on Ice cubes for an hour, see if you can keep that down, they you can take your meds. Dioralyte is perfect. But the key is to sip little and often till you can keep stuff down. Lucozade isotonic does the same as dioralyte, it replaces lost fluids and salts, and is nicer to drink, but again little sips, then hopefully you can take meds. Stay away from milky stuff as that can often make you vomit more xxx

If you manage to take fluids and keep them down then stick to bland stuff, crackers and dry toast! 

Get in practice for when the morning sickness kicks in


----------



## popsi

Morning all xx

shorts... purps advice sounds spot on darling      hope your better soon, but on a positive note a friend of mine had exactly the same thing and is now having TWINS !!!

much love to everyone... hoping to hobble about and do a bit of shopping today see how pain goes ! xxx 

sorry personals rubbish but afraid to miss anyone of you beautiful ladies out, .. am looking into Jersey if hubby can get time off work xxx


----------



## purple72

Pops hope your back's feeling better, been thinking about you!! gentle hugs xxx


----------



## Spuds

Shortie (((( hope u r ok love - is Scottie ok ? I don't have it just vbad cold and if Scottie is ok too then it's got to be a good sign ) hoping and praying for you Hun xxxxxx

lv ( that's pants - can I tempt u to an anniversary long wkend in jersey if we promise to leave you alone after one night lol xx

popsi ) hope u can make it xx

have horrendous boring cold  can't pick up friends babies for fear of spreading germs  am in the land of Beechams n duvets for today xx


----------



## AoC

Spuds, it was so good to hug you in person.  I don't think I can make Jersey, but if circs change I'll be there like a shot!!!   

Oh Shorts, you poor thing!  What purps said - and maybe speak to (or get DH to speak to) a pharmacist for advice?       

Popsi, I hope your back improves soon - no fair!       

May I have a Monday Rant, please?

Got up.  Wrapped up in multiple layers.  Swept snow off car with broom.    Bundled Husband and self into car, set off in second gear for three mile trawl to gritted roads.

Drove 40 minutes to Carlisle.  Dropped off Husband.  Drove long and freezing journey to meeting.  Meeting cancelled.   

Line manager calls and asks if I could do the work she was going to do today, because she's stayed home because of the weather and her computer access isn't good.  Say yes, of course.       

Drive long and freezing journey back again.  Then, like a good little winter motorist, decide to top up washer bottle with concentrate.  

Bonnet won't open.   

That's okay.  It's a lease car.  Take car to garage, they say it'll have to stay there, drive to work, drop off work gear, don waterproof boots, drive car to garage, walk back to work.  In snow.   

Can't log on to computer.  Join many other frustrated persons on the telephone queue for IT helpdesk.    Log on to computer some time later.   

Pop back to garage.  They've had to break the bonnet catch and part won't be there till tomorrow.  Point out, gently, that this means both Husband and I are stranded in Carlisle, twenty+ miles from home.  

             

Is there a train, service woman asks?  Nearest public transport of any kind is a three mile walk through snow, I explain.

Service woman and I stare at each other for a while in horrified silence.

     

Service woman magics up courtesy car, on condition we return it by 8.30am tomorrow, or it'll turn into a pumpkin,    or a rat,  or possibly an irately ranting customer.   

*deep breathing*  *taking on chocolate like a steam train at a water tank*


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon   


Well i havent been sick since half past 9 and managed to take a prognova. Just having a little sip of lucozade and will then start getting the steroids into me.Gods knows where this has come from Have only just got out of bed having slept the day away, but at least i've not been able to think about doing any sneaky pee stick tests   


AOFC cannot believe your garage lady, she needs a poke in the eye


----------



## LV.

Oh Shorts! You poor sicky gal... Glad you've been able to keep down the necessary. Hope Lewis is warming your tootsies and you're on that sofa watching somebody lickable on that cinema screen of yours

Sausage - What?! Holy maloney, what a day. It never ceases to amaze me the chaos bad weather can bring. Splendid you got a courtesy car from them. And to quote Shorts... your boss needs a poke int he eye with a stick

xxx


----------



## AoC

If I sharpen a stick, will you both pop round and do some poking?  *laughing*

Shortie, I'm glad you kept a little bit down.  Keep on sippin' and I hope you feel much better soon!  Smooch Lewis for me.  What a little gentleman he is!

I meant to say, Anna, that yes, I'm a little bit smitten with dogs now!  Next time I'm coming with dog treats, too....


----------



## shortie66

Anna i will do better than, i will come and breath my germs all over them that'll teach the buggers    


Lewis has kept me company all day on the bed    i have sent scott down to argos to pick up all the xmas presents i reserved yesterday   


LV i still have my czech slippers on keeping my tootsies toastie


----------



## lorna71

Hi all

I am looking for some advice - had 3 rounds of ICSI in the last 18months - 1st one resulted in BFP but m/c at 5+weeks. Last 2 AF has arrived 2-3 days before OTD. Of course we are devastated and don't know where to go from here - we cant afford another round at the moment, if at all but wanted some advice.

AMH 3.4 was on flare protocol of norithsterone tablets, then AF, then Synarel nasal spray, gonal F 300iu one per day for on average only 4-5 days. Post ET support was pregnyl 750iu only.

1st ICSI - got 5 eggs - only 2 made it to et
2nd ICSI - got 3 eggs - only 2 made it to et
3rd ICSI - got 2 eggs - only made it to 1 for et

all treatments were at the same clinic

I am not sure of some many things - is it worth getting a 2nd opinion? We were told we should now think about going for donor eggs - I am not sure?? The protocol seems to have been a recipe book treatment and not tailored to individual needs.

Should we give up and try to conceive naturally - DH sperm samples have been so much better since original one was analysed??
Should we think of going abroad?

It is so hard to think that life will be like this forever with no children - it breaks my heart but we are at cross roads and we we don't know what to do.

Please help
xx
Lorna


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - how lovely to be asked to be god mum!   Made me go all warm inside! 

Anna - OMG, you deserve one HUGE drink 

Shorts - You poor thing          

Ladyv  

Good news we saw an ickle heart beat    

Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna brilliant brilliant news, been thinking about you today. So so happy for you           


Lorna im not one of the best to advise on thus hunny, but welcome to the thread and im sure more knowledgable ladies will be on soon


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Shorts 

Lorna need to pop out but will reply to your post in a bit


----------



## Lilly7

Woooooo!!! That's fab news Anna. Really happy for you.  

Hi and welcome Lorna.  
In a rush just now but will try to write more later. x


----------



## Züri

Anna that's fantastic news!! x


----------



## purple72

Anna Fab news!!!

Shorts glad the sickness has abated....... for now


----------



## shortie66

purps     both my brother and best friend have asked if it could be morning sickness   not at 2am in the morning me thinks   


jus found a tin of chicken soup in the lucky dip food box so im having that and some toast


hiya leola and zuri


----------



## purple72

Ah the 'misnomer' that is morning sickness unfortunately shorts it can strike anytime of the day or night! But I think it may be a bit early for that, I think you have that to look forward to    . When is test day? x


----------



## lainey-lou

Quickie


Anna - so pleased for u, what a magical moment. Did u cry? Or just give a huge sigh of relief? 

Spuds - congrats on being a god mummy 

Shorts - hugs hun. Hope u feel better soon x

L x


----------



## AoC

sobroody1 said:


> Good news we saw an ickle heart beat
> 
> Anna x


YES!!!! *punches air*


----------



## shortie66

Purps im hopefully going for bloods on wednesday which is 9dp 5dt, not sure whether we will make it tho as we have some heavy snow forecast tomoz and wednesday. Official test date is monday 6th dec which is a mahooosive 2 weeks after transfer.   Just have to wait and see   


Lainey thanks hunny, still tittering at the pic i have in my head of you with that chocolate cupcake


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls


I just want to say again how much I loved meeting you all and I am sorry that I didn't get chance to speak to everybody at length. All the cuddles that I got were very much apprecaited and necessary.


Heaps – I am sooooooo excited for you my lovely....good feelings all the way!! Hope the magnificent 8 are dividing beautifully and getting ready to board the mothership on Thursday.It was lovely spending time with you over the weekend.


Mags – Only recovered fully by yesterday afternoon after a big long walk in the freezing cold. I am sooooooooo out of practise lol.


Anna – Oh honey you saw the heartbeat, That's made me all mushy now. Did you cry??
Thank you by the way, your dress was sooo pretty too. I absolutely love that colour. Sorry that you've been feeling poop, but I am smiling too as that's all good signs. 


Short stuff – Oh hell fire my little PUPO Princess hope that nasty bug F's off and quick smart. Glad that you are managing to hold the meds down now. 


Calypso – It was lovely to chat/dance and generally have fun with you on Friday and hats off to you my Northern buddy for no coat in this weather PMSL.


Jersey – It was lovely to chat to you honey and hopefully 2011 is going to be our year.....well all of team PR for that matter!! It's time we were given a bloody break. 
I am sorry flower but I am not going to be able to make that weekend in May, Paul is away in portugal on a lads golfing hollibobs for his dad's 60th.


LV – Whoo Hoo baby and she's on the starting blocks. Oh I know you've been a very good girl so Santa should definitely be bringing you the best present in the world for Christmas. Big kisses to our lovely vision in Emerald Green.


Mrs Bump (AKA OC) – How's your heeeeeed?? Hope you and B had a lovely rest of the weekend gorgeous. Loved getting plastered and escaping for a night. 
Softly, softly catchy monkey....ha ha nearly pi**ed myself, I like that one and yep you're right. I have a very big gob and feel the need to discuss, problem solve and plan right away and unfortunately Paul wants to put a million miles between him and further tx at the moment. Patience is definitely not one of my virtues and so zipping it is extremely difficult but you're right and I need to just chill for a bit.


AnnaOC – Yo Hard ass lovely to finally meet the most eloquent of our bunch. You looked lovely on Friday and Yay to my slammer buddy with the Sambuca's. Think by the sounds of it some more Sambuca is in order after the time of it you're having


RC – Fab to finally meet you, and my cuddle with Emilia was just what I needed, she's adorable. Hope you weren't to knackered on Saturday after your drive back. 


Zahida – You are a gorgeous lady and I hope you are enjoying your hollibobs in the sunshine. Happy Birthday for tomorrow my love.


Lainey – I am so glad you made it hun and thanks for all your hugs 


Zuri – Hello babes how are the three of you?


Izz – Hello pretty lady, what's it like in Cornwall?? 


Elinor – I really hope that over the weekend you took yourself off for your maternity shopping trip, you deserve to enjoy that and believe. You've had a tough journey but bubs will be here happy and healthy before you know it and it's time for you to really start enjoying this pregnancy. Lots of love and hugs honey and thanks for your support over the past weeks.


Popsi – Oh honey hope the rubbish back pain bu**ers off for you. Sending you a huggle


Lorna – Hello and welcome to our thread. Sounds to me like you should definitely seek a 2nd opinion from a different clinic. That is a pretty standard protocol but the doseage could have been higher and you may well respond better to say Menopur or one of the other stimm drugs and you may also need more post transfer support i.e. progesterone, low dose steroids.


AFM – Penny called this evening and she gave me some serious food for thought. She says that with DE there should not really be any need for LIT and she also said that she doesn't think that there is a need for IVIG (in her opinion when she treated some of her patients with IVIG for a period of time, her results weren't improved) and that the Clexane, low dose Steroids and extra progesterone should be enough. I am pretty gutted at her take on the antibiotics with hidden C, she recommends that even with a negative re-test for C, I should have had antibiotics (one week on, one week off) up to 8-9 weeks of pregnancy (until the placenta is fully formed). I know I'll never know, but if that's why I've miscarried that's just so sad after everything that we did in the run up to this tx. Pretty fed up tonight now. I know it's all a learning curve with immunes tx but it's a pretty steep and costly learning curve (emotionally and financially).


----------



## Little Me

Quick one ladies, have had a WHOR E of a day at work.....no email internet blah blah and then I got stuck in the F'ING lift at old office...it was terrifying - espicially when it came crashing from 1st floor to ground and I ended up on my **** ....funny now cos I'm out      


anyway, 


Anna- amazing hun, just brill    


Shorts hunny, how horrible. Glad you're a teeny bit better   


OC- how's you head, ****, back, etc etc Bumpy?    


Right ladies.....has anyone lost a nice black woooly hat with sort of sequins on it?
If so , I have it here so PM me and I'll send it on   


Got to go, about to burn the Bejesus of dinner


----------



## lainey-lou

Ahh swinny, don't torture urself with ifs and ands (sure there's a saying in there somewhere) because u will never know the reason.  It's a long hard road and as u say very expensive. Wish I knew the answers. Sending u more hugs. It will take time to recover so be kind to urself x


----------



## shortie66

LM the hat is LV's hunny     


Another exciting day for you i see        


Swinny          sweetheart


----------



## lainey-lou

Lm - what with microwave and now the lift I am beginning to think u r trying to destroy ur old office


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya
Arggh Bl**dy hell just lost a massive post.

Hard drive was broken in the computer.  DH spent all day yesterday fitting a spare one and re installing everything so thats why I have not been on here.  The other hardrive is getting sent off tomorrow to get fixed cos only had it 4 months.  DH has also been off work today cos of the snow.  We spent today ordering Christmas presents cos not been arsed going out to do Christmas shopping.  Nothing like a bit on panic internet buying     

Sounds like you all had a fab night.

Swinny so sorry about today's phone call from Penny.  As Lainey says try not to think about all the ifs, buts and why.  Says me who is very guilty of this herself. You sound so like me.  I want all the answers and I want them now.  Keep thinking why didn't I push more for some progestrone !!!!  I usually am the one doing loads of research and then trying to talk DH into things.  Thanks ever so much for your messages over the past couple of days.  Your suppport means alot.  I hope I have helped you a little too.     

Heaps wow 8 embies.  So chuffed for you.

Shortie  Hows the little PUPO princess doing.  Hope you are feeling better and taking it easy.

Hi to everyone one else.  Sorry for lack of personals but stupid computer playing up.

AFM got a sick note til Wednesday.  So braving work on Thursday.  Not looking forward to that.  Asked my GP if she would be willing to prescribe me progesterone if I got pregnant naturally again and she said she could not go over the specialists at Gateshead.  She said it would be unethical.  So will badger Gateshead about it.  Like I know they give you Progesterone there when they do IVF.  Like don't think I will be trying to get pregnant for a while, to scarred and can I do it again naturally, who knows !!!  Want to get some tests done first.  Made my follow up appointment at Gateshead on 11 Jan 2011.  Also ordered Doctor Beer book so thats my Christmas reading sorted.

Everyone take care     to all that need them

Ginger


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies   

Spuds - we can be in Jersey anytime from Sat 28th May - Sat 4th June - I won't be able to get away on the 27th  and daren't pull a sicky because I'd get caught  .Congrats on being a godmother - your friend's twins are very lucky. Hope your cold gets better soon.    

ASB - so pleased for you - you deserve this so much    

Shorts - so sorry you have been poorly - could well be a surge in hormones now that your LO has snuggled in. Sending you loads more         

Popsi - hope your poorly house is getting better.    

AOC - I thought your rant was very civilised and restrained given the circumstances. Hope you are managing to keep warm.    

Lorna - welcome and sorry about your previous tx  A lot of us have had better responses with the Lister in London and the Jinemed in Istanbul.    

LM - hope you're OK my lovely - you seem jinxed at work at the moment   

Swinny - it was lovely to meet you too and to give you some   in person. Sending you lots more now          

GB -         If you aren't ready to go back on Thursday then don't. You are more important than work.

Tracey -   hun - hope you've had a lovely day.    

   Zuri, LV, Cal, Purps, Leola, Lainey and all of fab Team PR    

Sleep tight

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Thanks rc ) 

Girls trying to post from phone which is playing up !! Will get on computer at work before end of week xxxx

love to all 

Swins u r welcome to all the hugs u need xx

shorts xxxxx hope u r fealing better hun xxx


----------



## AoC

Lots of hugs for you, Swins.  Step by step, babe.  It was lovely to see you - and that was one gorgeous and classy dress, lady.

LM!  OMG, that must have been scary, especially the sudden descent!

Just got back from dance practice, which also turned into snow-driving practice.  Freaky weather over here!

Sorry for short post, I'm knackered!

(Feel better, Mash!)


----------



## LV.

LM - Yay! My hat lives on... so chuffed as I thought it had gone to the great hat house in the sky (along with all the single glove, socks and umbrellas I seem to lose). What the hell is going on with you and your office atm?! You are a walking disaster area - keep away from any matches and ladders. 

Heaps - sorry didn't mention yesterday but whoop whoop for you! 8 embies is amazing... how is that dividing and conquering going? Did you ver hear how many follies your donor had or does the news start when the egglets arrive? 

Anna - Wowsers, an ickle heartbeat... did you cry?! I'm shedding eye water here for you.... lovely news

Spuds - Godmother, awwwww.... What a lovely thing to be asked. Hope your sniffles are a bit better and conference goes ok today

Swins - Hello foxpot! I know it's hard but please don't beat yourself up with "what ifs", it'll drive you bonkers and the most positive thing is to put that energy in to looking forward not back. I didn't realise that about DE and LIT, that makes me feel better as I've just stuck to Dr Sher's advice and never had any LIT (he says it's not necessary) but there's always that little voice in the back of my head that wonders "should I?". I really believe in Penny.... I think she'll do us girls proud and I'm really happy you're talking to her. 

GB - It's been said before but you seems to get BFPs quite quickly but have trouble holding on - are you thinking about getting your immunes done? They are often cheaper to treat rather than test for so you could thin about that but you can get your first level ones done at your GP and have you thought about the hidden C test? 

Sausage - hope you managed to sort your car dramas out. Did it turn into a pumpkin in the end?!

OC - How's the bump doing? Hehe! 

Lorna - Welcome to the board. If your diagnosis is just low AMH and your DH's sperm is improved then there's certainly no harm in trying the good old natural way. There have been successes with IVF here for PR ladies but it has to be said that the majority of BFPs come from natural miracles or DE. Another thought, have you considered natural IVF? You do have to allow more goes but it's much cheaper and far kinder on your body than a stimmed cycle. Create Health are a clinic that specialise in ntural ivf, might be worth consulting Dr Google and seeing if it appeals.

We've had a little bit of snow overnight and it's still coming down and forecast as heavy all day but seems quite pathetic after hearing from you lasses up north.

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Feeling a bit more sprightly today    had some snow overnight wooooohooooooo      


LV told you the hat would turn up somewhere     


Aofc hope the snow eases up where you are hunny


----------



## LV.

Glad you're feeling better Shorts - are you at home today? xx


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts, sending you lots of PMA  x x x


----------



## shortie66

LV yes i am sweetie, not venturing out either    Have to stay away from cafe for 48hrs with s and d bug so will go back in tomorrow afternoon. Was gonna go to merry hill/dunelms etc to get more pressies but im not the most confident driver in the snow so i think i may have to do some online christmas shopping instead       


Thanx beachy sweetheart, tbh i've either been too busy or ill to wonder if its worked, probably not a bad thing there


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix -  thinking of you today 

Anna(SB) - fab news from you lovely lady, so pleased you saw the lovely HB  Fab dress on Friday BTW.

LM - blowing microwaves up and getting stuck in lifts what are you like, think you better stay home if it's snowy down there.

Shortie -    Hope the sickness has stayed away (well at least until it is confirmed as proper Morning sickness  )

Cal - Was so lovely to meet you on Friday, loved your dress your shoes and your laugh  and would love more hugs from you. Love the photo I took of you on Friday, you look like you are having a ball.

AOC - Was great to finally meet you, we have "known" each other so long since before we both ventured into the world of Poor responders. Will pass on your love to the Leeds lot. 

LV - glad you got your hat back and hope the map comes in useful in Athens. Hope Penny can work her miracles for you   

Heaps - whoo hoo, I know we have already spoken on text, but I am so happy you got fab fert rates and have evrything possible crossed for you both.   

Jersey/ Elinor / Zahida - our intrepid travellers, so glad you made those long journeys to be with us on Friday.

LW - Thank you so much for your contribution to the party, you will be pleased to know that the wine was enjoyed by all (well all except the pregnant and those on antib's), hope you will be able to join the fun next year.

LM / Shorts - thanks again for organising such a fab night, love ya both 

Lainey - was lovely to meet you, hope you enjoyed your lie in on Saturday and your peaceful breakfast without the children.

OC - was lovely to meet you, hope your head is doing Ok, was shocked when we got the text from Anne while at the Good Food show.

Izzy - my fab room mate, was fantastic to meet you and get to spend some time with you on Sunday, thank you so much for coming with me to the Good Food Show.

Mag - loved your new hairdo and was great to see you again.

Swinny - thank you for all those lovely hugs and cuddles on Friday, was great to see you (sorry for tagging you in photo's  ) think you got on to untag before LM told me about it.

Saskia - so pleased your little doggy had a good day on Saturday, her first rosette of many I hope.

Elena - was lovely to meet you and I am so sorry you had such a [email protected] time at the ARGC, really hoping your new plan will be the perfect one for you.

RC - what can I say, thank you for coming on Friday and thank you for bringing little E in to see us, she really is the most stunningly gorgeous little girl  I could look at those big eyes forever.


----------



## shortie66

woooo hoooo go heaps        for all your embies sweetheart.      


AM what you up to today hunny?


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - working from home, we've got about 8-10inches (ooerrrr   )  cleared cars and driveway then my boss phoned to say he wasn't going in as schools shut and over a foot deep where he lived, and the only reason I had to be onsite was for a meeting with him, so came back inside and started work from home. Will probably get more done as if it was worse than yesterday it took us an hour and 15 minutes so will gain about 3hrs time by not attempting to drive in. You keep you tootsies all toastie


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies... how cold is it today !    ... hope everyone keeps safe and warm xx

shorts... glad your feeling a little better honey, i am gonna join you in the internet shopping xxx when is OTD 

sorry no time for personals at the moment, only 3 hours sleep and a little brain mushed ! gutted that in three weeks i will be in work.. hope it works out ok.. sorry know how lucky I am but still struggling a little x


----------



## shortie66

Popsi         replies on other thread but will say again, you will be fine sweetheart         


Think im gonna do a bit of ironing, i think my **** will be glued to the sofa if i sit here much longer      Ordered pressies of cd's and books online, only 2 more days to go and i can book my slot for the food shopping     Im refusing this year to wait in 4 hour shopping queues behind people with 16 trollies piled high with food cos the shops are closed for the day.


----------



## popsi

hey shorts... sale on in debenahams online too and free delivery and extra 10% of with code PZ8P ! xxxx

LOL at the shopping comment... hmmmm maybe i should do that too... but worry it will all be ok lol


----------



## Ourturn

Lost a huge post earlier   

Lainey, Swinny and LV - yes it was v emotional. Me, dh and the nurse were holding our breath whilst the consultant examined the screen. His face totally unreadable, then he said 'looks promising' and showed us the hb. It was the longest minute wait of my life! Still not out of the woods yet, but praying hard and hoping that seeing a hb this early is a great sign.

Swinny - please don't beat yourself up. If the issue was chromosonal no amount of antib's would have helped     

Driver - I've stayed at home too as my journey is too long to risk. We've had a couple of inches and more is forecast.

Anna - Thanks    Has your car been sorted today? Building a snow man? 

Heaps       for your embies 

Popsi   

Shorts - glad you are feeling better  

GB - another book to read if you haven't already is the one by Professor Regan 'Miscarriage what everyone needs to know' or something like that. Good for understanding all the non immune stuff. The Beer book is the immune bible and great.

Lorna - the numbers of eggs you produced seem right given your amh. Not much you can do to improve numbers but you might want to try dhea to try and improve quality. There is a dhea research thread you might want to look at. For ttc naturally I think supplements are v important. As well as prenatal, I was taking vit D, B vits, maca, spirulina, tumeric, royal jelly and zita west's vital dh..convinced they may have played a part getting me pg this time. 
Many of us have also been tested for clotting and immune issues, hidden Chlamydia (a test done via a lab in athens using menstrual blood) and had hysteroscopies, to check everything is as it should be. 

Spuds - Jersey sounds great, but with any luck the trip might be a bit too much IF I am 7 months pg by then. 

LM - I would have freaked! Glad you're ok! 

LW - did you get my pm?

Love to RC, Beachey, Leola and anyone I've not mentioned 

Last call for Zuri's collection. Have ordered a few things already, but want to wrap it up this week.

Thanks 

Anna x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

ASB - I was SO PLEASED to read your news! And that's very early to see a heartbeat too - you have a high achiever there! I know what you mean about the wait as they scan you trying to find the baby. I had another scare and yet another scan at the EPC this morning (I'm thinking of moving in there   ) and all was ok thank god, but it took about 30 secs to get a good picture of the little one and the heartbeat. Are you allowing yourself to get excited yet? 

Heaps - wow - 8 embies! I hadn't realised you were going again, I seem to be a bit behind (or were you quiet about it?   ) Anyway, I really think this is your time lovely. I will be thinking of your embies.

Laineylou - don't think I've said welcome back to you yet. So sorry to hear what you went through with the PND, but it's great to have you back.

Swinny, Nix and GB - i am thinking of you a lot. And am so impressed by your bravery. GB - I agree with the others, you shouldn't go back to work until you are DEFINITELY ready hun.   

Shortie - I really need to say this to you! I know you've probably heard it many times before, but I have found out for myself that it really is true. Early pregnancy symptoms and AF on her way symptoms are EXACTLY the same. I didn't believe it either when I was PUPO. But I felt EXACTLY the same on my BFP as I did on my BFN. No difference whatsoever. You'll see.   

RC - I just needed to say that Emilia is absolutely beautiful! Someone mentioned her eys - I melt whenever I see her photos on **. You must be so proud.

Hi LV, LM (that must have been terrifying when the lift crashed down!), Spuds, Driver, Popsi and everyone else.

Jo x


----------



## shortie66

Anna cheque will be in post today sweetiev      


Jo thanks hunny      glad everything is ok with you.


Did i say i was gonna do some ironing


----------



## AoC

Yes, Anna, my car has been sorted today.  It has been sorted by being involved in head-on car crash.

Sigh.

Actually, they fixed it last night, and we were making our way very slowly and carefully to work at 7.30am this morning, when an idiot coming towards us drove too fast round a corner, lost it, spun into a wall and then slammed into us.  My lovely little Golf is... crushed and mashed, at least on the front end.

On the plus side, the airbags are REALLY GOOD.  

I've got a banged knee and a sore neck, and Husband is just a bit stiff.  Doc agrees with me that neither neck or knee are broken!

I am so peeved.  I was being so careful - I was in third gear and crawling along at about 25.  We'd gone out of our way so that we were driving on safer roads, rather than the icy lanes.  

That lovely, valiant car!  I've taken such good care of it!  But, as the policeman nicely said, "and now it's taken very good care of you."


----------



## shortie66

Anna          just glad you are ok hunny


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - oh noooooooooo! At least you are both ok though    Did the other driver admit fault and do they have insurance?

Jo - no I'm not allowing myself to. Maybe if I get to 12 weeks I might. Good news re your scan to!   

Shorts - thanks


----------



## AoC

He didn'd admit fault, but it was plain to all - police are looking into a prosecution.  He was insured (I think?  Surely police would have mentioned if not?) but mine's a lease car, so all is made somewhat simpler.

There was this long split second with this black car broadside on to us, coming fast, and it seemed the size of a house. I thought, "this is a biggy", then airbags THEN bang, then bouncing about like peas in a hot pan for a second.  Both Husband and my glasses flew off and we didn't notice till later!

I do remember thinking, "I hit my knee. I wonder if anything's poking out," and feeling down my leg to check everything was in the right place.

Blimey


----------



## Jo Macmillan

AoC - how awful thank god you are ok.


----------



## LV.

Ahhhh! Just lost a post, god it's annoying when that happens. The jist was hugs for Anna and glad you're ok and wavey fists for careless motorist man.

I'm not venturing out in the car again - I skidded across one of the lanes round the back of the house this morning and I was only driving at about 15mph. All fine but it's such a horrible feeling when you can't control the car.

xx


----------



## Malini

Bl**dy hell AOC. You take care. XXX


----------



## elinor

Afternoon everyone!

Just a quick post to say how wonderful Friday was! I had a great time, it was lovely to meet so many of you and be able to put faces to the names on here. Sounds like I left before all the adventures happened - Ally, I hope your head is better now! Everything was so good - LM and Shortie, thank you so much for organising it all, finding us such a nice venue (our own room was great), sorting music, secret santas, taxis and help with accommodation. I appreciated it all.

Went on Saturday to see friend in Stratford, thenback up to Edinburgh Sunday... train trip a bit long (delays due to weather), so I was wiped out yesterday (but made it to work - treading carefully over snow and sludge mountains where ploughs have cleared the road by dumping all the snow on the pavements for us pedestrians to navigate through....). Was too shattered to catch up with here - work busy, for those who made it in.

anyway, hope to post again later but I just hope everyone had as good a time as I did last Friday - and for those that couldn't make it, hope you can come next time.

Love and best wishes
ELinor xx


----------



## Nicki W

AOC - glad you are OK sausage


----------



## Little Me

Quickie as I've got my nephews this avo


AOC  aka Hard Ass    hun, just glad you're ok, must have s hit yourself.....dare I say I nearly went down a ditch this morning to avoid hitting a car but thankfully just ended up on the pavement   
 


Anna- I did pop some cash in the collection on Friday.....didn't I?     


Shorts                                                                    
So hoping and praying for you lovely     


LV- in a pickle at work at mo but text me your addy and I'll post it as soon as I get my **** in gear   


Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LM - you did indeed. Will pm everyone with what I have bought at the end of the week. 

Anna - what an idiot      Sore neck and sore all over? Sounds like wiplash to me! DH had it from a minor shunt and didn't claim. I think you should, you deserve a little w98indfall! 

Elinor - glad you made it back ok! You were such a trooper comming all that way.

LV - that's why I haven't ventured out! 

Malini and Nicki   

Had some great news re my LAD retest results. Following the 2 pooled donor lits I had in Athens in September and October, buy t cells are now 98.3 and B cells are 99.9%! Previously they weren't even in single figures! Maybe this has made the difference, who knows. But so happy I don't need to go to Gorgon and spend over £1000 on a top up  

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Meant to say 

Tracey - Hope you had a lovely Birthday yesterday, belated greeting!     

Zahida -      Hope you are celebrating in Marakesh!


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies   

Zahida -   sorry it is raining in Marrakech and hope it doesn't spoil your day.   

AOC - so glad you and your DH are OK - did you get yourselves checked over? Sorry about your Golf but at least metal is replaceable.   

LV - glad your hat is safe and sound   

Driver - thank you so much    

and the piccie is gone!!  
Shortie - glad you are feeling a bit better and sending you  so much        for tomorrow.   

Beachy - are you OK sweetheart?   

Heaps -         for those embies and ET on Thursday   

Popsi - really hope your back gets better soon.   

ASB - so pleased about your LAD results and lovely story about your scan.   

Jo - thanks and sorry you had another scare - but glad all is well.   

Malini - massive           for you, D and Charlie.

Elinor - take care of both of you in the slippy snow   

LM and Nicki      

LOve and           to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC, yes I'm fine thank you, not getting a good internet signal and although I try and read at work I can't reply as there's too many people normally about x x x


----------



## Rural Chick

I know that problem only too well - I would hate to think any of the kids I teach reading this  . Glad you're OK hun.


----------



## beachgirl

Yes, apart thank you for caring, hope to catch up soon with everyone properly but I am thinking of you all x


----------



## shortie66

Arsey im hoping we can get tomorrow     they have forecast 5" of snow here overnight   


ASB thats brilliant news sweetheart       woooohooooo hoping everything continues to go smoothly for you and dh        


Beachy im glad u still post when you can hunny, wished you could have made the meet up      


LM thanks you sweetie      


Elinor hope you are looking after that most impressive bump      


Nicki hello hunny    


Malini how are you doing precious?      


LV glad ur ok sweetheart, im leaving scottie to do all the driving till the snows gone    


Ooooooo i just need to say as well, Scottie said on sunday evening as we finally settled down, arn't they a fabulous bunch of girls     Well of course i had to agree, cos you are


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

have been a bit AWOL - being a bit pathetic and sleeping a lot.  I am so sorry I didn't make it on Friday, it sounds like you had a great time and I loved seeing the photos of **.  Hope I can make it to the next one!

Anna - that's great news on the scan - so pleased for you?  Have you got another booked?

Jo - more good news!  I'm sorry that this time of happiness about your future is tinged with such sadness though

Heaps -8 is fab!  When's ET?

AOC - sounds scary.  Glad you are both OK even if the car isn't.  You're much more important.  Stat indoors now by the fire

Shortie - I am so hoping for you - when do you get results?

Hugs to ev eryone else and sorry if I have missed any important news, am on phone tonight.  Hope everyone is managing to keep safe and warm xxxx
Zahida - happy birthday!  Marrakech sounds great and a good time to miss this horrid weather

Nix, Swins and GB.


----------



## Kittycat104

Oops my post was all a bit muddled - blame it on the phone!


----------



## AoC

Well of course we are, Shortie!  *g*  Mum had much the same reaction to all your lovely messages on ** re the crash.  

Anna, that's great news!

Beachy, are you better from your nasty bug?

Happy Birthday, Zahida!  I'll bet Marrakesh is bewitching....  

Yes, RC, metal is replaceable.  But *sigh* I just looked out the window and there's a car shaped space in the snow where my Golf used to be... I have rather an emotional relationship with my vehicles.  But then, I have done 53k miles in it, since Sept '08.

I think I spend more time with my car than with my Husband.  Who was a GOD today.  Just... wonderful.

I'm only maudlin because the GP prescribed co-codamol.  *g*  Codeine is my frined....

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  See above re codeine....  ;-)

I am officially rambling.  

Time for bed, said Zebedee.


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC        

BOING  !!!!

Louise - we missed you on Friday but I can sympathise totally with the tiredness - it does get better


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Well no more snow here yet.        it stays away now till oooooo bout 4pm tomorrow will be fine    


AOFC sleep safely sweetheart, hope you are not too sore tomorrow      


Louise good to see you back


----------



## popsi

night ladies


----------



## T0PCAT

Just bobbing on to wish Heaps all the luck in the world on Thursday, and say hello to all of you.  I am dreading coming back to the awful weather on thursday.  

Had a funny day day today, starting with a hamam and a facial followed by a lovely traditional morrocan meal with a roaring fire.  Before we went for dinner we watched 'UP' it a lovely animated film that is incredibly moving at the beginning, well DH was in tears, it really bought home the reality of IF to him.  He has been the typical bloke, being strong but I saw the another more vulnerable side to him today.    so on my 40th birthday was special for lots of reasons


----------



## lucky_mum

Just bobbing on to say:

Shorts - wishing you sooooo much good luck for HCG test tomorrow (hope you can make it in spite of snow)        - when will you get the result?

Heaps - sending you lots and lots of    for your 8 embies - hope they turn into super duper blasts 

AOC - so glad you are OK after the crash   

Zahida & Tracey - belated 

So glad you all had a great time on Friday  (Ally hope you are all better, Ms Bump!) and hope to make the next London one - sorry I can't do more persos - V awake until 11.45pm tonight with teeth, bless her... and need to go wrap a pass-the-parcel for nephew's birthday party tomorrow, then bed!


----------



## Miranda7

The very best of luck today Shortie!

 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Shortie- how's the snow there?  You going to be able to make it for your test?

Zahida - lovely description of your birthday - it sounded special

Just about to embark on my journey to work - had to leave the car there yesterday - it got snowed in the car park!


----------



## AoC

Zahida, that does sound like a special birthday.  

Shortie, GOOD LUCK!  And thank you, not as sore as I was expecting today.    As long as I don't sneeze...

Good luck for tomorrow, Heaps - I'm sure the airport will be working.  

*waving to everyone*

I dunno about hard ass - I'm a very nervy individual today.  Makes me laugh - I'm usually anxious about intangible things (opinions, feelings, maybes, relationships, you know) not real things like car crashes!

Thinking of you, Shortie!


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida - when I watched UP the opening scene had me in tears! Glad you had a special day   

Shorts - praying with all my might                

Heaps - fingers crossed        

Louise - how far along are you now?

Morning Anna, Mir and Steph 
x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Well not too much more snow here BUT scottie has now come down with s and d bug too and there's no way we can take that into a hospital. Looks like events have conspired against me and I will have to pick up hpt on way home and do 2moz morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## LV.

Shorts - On no, poor Scottie... least you're both warm and safe from the snow. Hope it passes quickly. I had it in my head you were testing tomorrow... this cold must be addling my brain. Could you go to the hospital tomorrow if Scottie is feeling better? 

Z - the beginning of the film is very moving, no words but the pictures paint a thousand words. Hope you get back ok and are not scuppered by the white stuff.

Heaps - weeeee! Off tomorrow?! Will be praying your airport is all fine and dandy. The snow seems to have arrived down south with avengeance so maybe you've passed it on for now, here's hoping

We have about 6 or 8 inches this morning and it's still coming down, snow day, yay! Rolfie has been hilarious, the snow covers his legs completely and comes up to his tummy and the look on his face when he got a chilly willy was priceless! 

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - the look on Rolfies face on all your ** photo's had me in stitches    so i can imagine him in the snow. 

Shortie -    and some      for POAS tomorrow.

Heaps -was thinking about you this morning, really hoping the airport keeps running for you     

AOC -    enjoy the codeine haze   

Zahida - I also cried at the start of UP, glad you had a fun birthday.   

Fought my way into work this morning as it's month end and my manic busy week, but more and more roads are being closed round here, luckily it has just stopped snowing so hopefully it might clear a bit before I have to head home    I miss our little 4WD TT in this weather.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Shortie - surely you must have an HPT somewhere in the house?!      I admire your iron will girl. And poor Scottie.    I have everything crossed for you? x


----------



## Acropolis

Good morning girls, 

Just a quick one.

Shortie - I am thinking of you and     for you. 

JS - Party on your quaint little island - lovely idea! Count us in!   

Hugs to all,

Exxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Quick one

Shorts love to Scottie hun, bless him. And maybe this is a good sign for you...whrn it  looks like things are against us sometimes something good comes out of it       

And Heaps- all the luck hun for your trip tomorrow   

Love to all

ladies, I am not going to be able to post as much from new office ...screen is  more visible to bro and SIL and I am getting swamped with work load also.

I'll be intouch as much as possible

xxxxx


----------



## elinor

Morning everyone!

    hope you're all keeping warm!

Here it is snowing (yet again) - city centre ok, side roads abysmal but out of town a serious challenge... Made it to work, got bus up to hospital for a meeting (work related) only to find it had been cancelled because of the weather and they hadn't bothered to let me know!   

AnnaSB - so pleased you don't need more expensive complicated things - hoping you can just sail on through now with a 'normal' pregnancy (I know, it's never 'normal' when you've gone through so much to get there, but I hope you know what I mean). x

Tracey - sorry I forgot your birthday on Monday!

Zahida - sorry I forgot yours as well, but pleased you and DH are having a good time in Marrakesh.

Anna of C - glad you are ok after car crash, but totally understand you feelings of loss for your lovely car.    to you and your DH.

RC - love your personals - how do you manage to do that when you have little E? Respect!   

Heaps - sending lots of warm thoughts for the air above Manchester airport, and lots of      and      for your 8 lovely embryos waiting for you in the sunshine. 

Shortie - hope Scottie is feeling better soon, and I am well impressed at you not rushing out immediately for the pee-sticks!  Everything crossed and        and        for you!

Beachy - hope you are feeling better soon.   

Lousies104 - you are NOT pathetic, and being tired (esp when you have bad ms) is NORMAL and understandable - you are growing a whole new person inside you! Post as much or as little as you are able - do understand. (And you do get a bit more energy back in the 2nd trimester) Sending   .

Popsi - hope back is mending, and hope that Princess doesn't sto you from getting the sleep you need to recover. 

LV - I love the idea of your dog out in the snow - I have seen someone the past 2 days on my way in to work, as everyone is trudging through looking cold and miserable, out throwing snowballs which their dog rushes after and just looks so joyful it makes me smile.

Driver - hope the weather gets better for you (and for us all! Had to tell my folks not to come and visit this weekend, since just not sure they'd get here safely).

Jo - hope all is well and you are keeping little bump warm and cosy.

Elena - Jersey sounds like a lovely destination - somewhere it doesn't snow much! Perfect for a summer meet-up.

LM - sounds like you really should have stayed at the other office - not only does this one have a dodgy lift, but it is not set up to be FF friendly! That's not good.... 

Everyone else - sorry, but those of us who've made it in to work this week are covering for everyone else, so I don't have much time for persos. And all the usual deadlines are still there! Oh dear.... Better get back to work...

Will be on later...
Love and best wishes to everyone
Elinor xx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been around for a few days - broadband troubles    sorted now though   

Just wanted to say (rather belatedly) what a fantastic night it was on Friday and thank you so much to you Shortie and LM for organising it all, you girls really are superstars!    Shortie will be      for you whenever and however you do your test hun    LM you'll just have to move your screen     

Thanks also to you Driver for being my roomie and for a most enjoyable day at the Good Food show - do you reckon we got our £20 worth in freebies and tasters?     

Thank you to my Secret Santa for my lovely pressie    

Swinny darling it was so good to be able to give you proper      and to see you enjoying yourself even if there were a few tears shed too - hope you're doing ok sweetie   

OC - love ya! How's that head hun - hope it's healing      

Mags - thanks so much for our chat.... beware I may be quizzing you     

Heaps - hope today is going ok at work and             so much for you for tomorrow hun   

Cal and Zahida - so lovely to finally meeting my Jinny buddies     Belated Happy Birthday Zahida, sounds like Marrakech is fab    and Cal my little diary buddy you truly are a gem   

LV - I've been 'watermeloning' away ever since Friday    Great news that you're off the starters block hun     and     for the best Chrissie pressie   

Spuds - it was sooooooooo good to see you again and Jersey sounds like a great idea    27th May is DHs birthday and to my amazement and delight he is up for a weekend on your wonderful island meeting loads of strangers     

Lainey - so great to meet you lovely and such a shame that we weren't able to keep you company for brekkie    Did you remember to take your gorgeous hairpiece home?     

AoC - great to meet the woman behind the words, and I agree, it's lovely to be able to read everyone in their own voices    Sounds like you've had a tough few days in your beautiful part of the country and so sorry about your car - I get attached too so I know what you mean     

RC,    to you for tearing yourself away from the stunning E for a few hours and thank you so so much for bringing her along to meet us mad women - she truly is adorable     

Elinor - it was so lovely to meet you and have a sneaky bump rub, I agree with the other girls, it's time you started believing lady     

AnnaSB - I didn't really get to speak to you properly but thank you for organising the collection and I am over the moon at all the fantastic news that is coming from your direction and the moment... may it keep on flooding in     

and Leola I didn't get to speak to you either (or see any piccies of your gorgeous doglet) but congrats on doing so well at the doggie show, that's fantastic for a first outing     

Elena - sorry another one I didn't get to speak to    I'm sorry you've been feeling down but glad to see you may be coming to Jersey so hopefully get a chance to meet you properly there   

LW - thank you so much for your wonderful generosity, I can assure you the wine went down veeeerrrrry well     

Louise - sorry we missed you but totally understand hun   

Donks - such a shame you couldn't make it but hope you're on the mend   

Jo - how are you doing hun?   

Nix and GB thinking of you girls      

Tracey - belated Happy Birthday - hope you had a good one   

  Popsi, Steph, Purps, Mira, Beachy, Mal, LJ and all the countless others I have no doubt missed   

Hope everyone is coping in this wonderful weather   

The beatch has arrived today with a vengeance, exactly 28 days after my BFN AF almost to the minute    Tx obviously hasn't made a dent on my cycle - can't decide if that's good because my body is back to normal or bad because tx hasn't had an impact   

Love to all and so great to know so many of you now   

Izzi xXx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi everyone.
Sorry I have been so AWOL lately.  To be honest I am feeling a bit overwhelmed with everything (mainly work).  I kind of feel on the edge of a breakdown (actually breakdown is a bit dramatic) but I don't feel my usual strong self.  work is really busy and really stressful.  I have a new boss who is really great but as you would expect is really keen to progress loads of things.  
Then with the shop being busy at Christmas there is stuff to do on paperwork and socially it is busy too.  it has meant I haven't been able to keep up here and give some of you the support you need. Sorry

It sounds like you all had a fab time on Friday night I am sorry I missed it.  I have seen Drivers ** photos.  Does anyone else have any?

Heaps.  Wow, that was quick.  I have everything crossed for you.

AnnaSB. I am so pleased all is going well for you. You probably answered this question before and I missed your reply but did you increase to 40mg of pred or stay on 25mg.  As pred is the only immune tx I am doing I am trying to decide.  I should probably listen to my MC Dr who said 25mg.

Shortie.  I couldn't be hoping more that you will get your BFP.

btw, has anyone tried Pret a mangers sweet and salt popcorn.  I have just eaten two bags.


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - I asked gorgon and he told me 25mg is planty so I have stuck to that along with 75mg aspirin & 40mg clexane. But I am also having regular IL drips and I'm finishing a 2nd course of antib's.

Elinor - unfortunately I will still need nk retests (£400 a pop) and IL drips (£300) regularly up until 30 weeks...so not exactly normal but additional LIT is a complication I don't have to face! 

Shorts - can't get over your will power. You are 14dpo and have not testsed! I would have caved days ago.

Hi Izzi, Elinor & LM 

Just started snowing again. Was planning on driving to work tomorrow but the forecast does not look so good and my IL drugs for Friday are now being delivered directly to the nurse as opposed to work. Feel bad, but feeling very risk averse at the moment.
The snow has iced over and even my wellies did not grip well enough. Ended up falling on my bum when I took the dogs out..wasn't too bad, I slowly skidded into it!


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

This is just a very quick post cos computer is playing up.  Plus I really need some advice and how to deal with my emotions but more of that late.

Shortie      like mad all goes well tomorrow.  You deserve a BFP !!!

Anna Of Cumberland  Bloody hell a car crash.  Hope you are okay.

Heaps Good luck for tomorrow.

Zahida Happy Belated birthday

Louise sorry your MS is bad,  but take it that its a good sign that everything will be fine

Jo How you doing ?  How far on are you now ?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM last day off sick today.  Go to work tomorrow so went for lunch with my mam and dad.  In the middle of lunch my brother called with some news.  His girlfriend is pregnant.  I just burst into tears.  Feel so hurt and upset.  My mam was crying too.  She's upset for me but also upset cos she does not think my brother is ready to be a dad.  Hes still coming off the drugs, still has a drug/alcohol problems, doesn't have a job, in loads of debt and on probabtion.  My mam and dad are also not keen on his girlfriend.  Reading between the lines we think she is between 5 to 6 weeks.  I would have been 6 weeks by now with little Hope.  My mam said he had been saying last month he wanted to have a baby.  My mam told him he was not ready for the responsibility yet.  My brother is 31 but acts like a big kid.  His girlfriend is 25 and always ringing my mam when shes had an argument with my brother.  She acts like a child too.  I just don't know how to deal with all this.  I know I should be happy for my brother and I feel horrible for saying this but I am not.  I just feel so jealous and just so upset.  My dad said it should have been me first.  My dad is gutted.  They worried that having a baby will push my brother over the edge.  I know some of you girls on here will have been through this.  Can you tell me how you dealt with these jealous feelings.  I have spoken to my brother but was crying my eyes out.  He said I would make the best Auntie ever but that just made me cry more.  I wanted to be a mammy first not an auntie.  I am sure I will come round evenutally.  Is it normal to feel this jealous of your brother, or am I just a complete cow.
Sorry for going on.


Ginger
Please forgive spelling mistakes can't get spell check to work


----------



## Flotsam

Hi Ladies

was wondering if i could join you here too. I am about to begin my 5th ICSI in a few weeks and could do with some support. I am a poor responder - don't understand all the jargon but FSH is 11.4 and doc tells me it is increasing pretty quickly. My DH has less than 2million sperm count which was our first issue and now we have been trying for ages i am now the issue too. Trying to be positive about next round of tx but so difficult.

Hope u don't mind me joining in.

Floss


----------



## Ourturn

Floss - sorry that you find yourself here but welcome    Have you had your amh tested? My understanding FSH can fluctuate month to month, so if you test it monthly you might want to go ahead when your FSH is under 10 and you have an ok antral follicle count? 
Many ladies here have had success improving egg quality by taking dhea, you may want to search on 'DHEA research thread. 

GB - that's really tough    I'm sure everyone of us has been jealous of a close friend or family members pregnancy, its totally normal. But I am sure that once the baby arrives you will be a big part of its life and love it. 
Must say I'm a little confused, I am 6 weeks pregnant and I am sure you were 2/3 weeks ahead of me which would have made you 8-9 weeks if your little one had stayed with you? Or am I going mad?


----------



## Ginger Baby

So Broody.  No you are not.  I am the mad one.  I would have been 8 weeks tomorrow.

God I am such nutter.  I am feeling a little better.  Its just I wanted to be the one to tell my mam she was going to be grandma.  I wanted to be first.  Feel like I am being left behind.  Even my little brother is doing better than me.

I am sure in a few weeks time I will feel better about things.  I have 7 to 8 months to get used to the idea.  It just seems so hard right now.  I hate feeling like this.

Ginger


----------



## laurab

Just checking in for news on shortie...... Did she get to have blood this am??


----------



## T0PCAT

heaps I hope u have made it to Athens ok .   for et  
Shortie - I can't believe this weather has stopped u going for your blood test.  I hope the hpt brings u good news 
GB don't beat yourself up for being jealous - you are only human after all.
ASB - you mind yourself in that snowy weather.
Tracy  
Elena - sorry u are having such a tough time, this IF journey is so hard. 

Hi to everone else - posting from phone so hard to do all the personals

Just found out gatwick is shut until Thursday morning but more snow on the way...... we might not get home on friday..........


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida - oh no, hope you get back ok

Laura - scottie couldn't take her into the hospital as he now has the s & d bug. Not tested yet either!


----------



## Kittycat104

GB - that's a tough situation to be in with your brother.  Sending you hugs

Zahida - Gatwick is supposed to open tomorrow at 10am BUT 20 cm more snow forecast for Surrey tomorrow

Shortie - thinking of you tonight - will be logging on early to read your news - have everything crossed it's good news

ASB - I'm 7 weeks 6 days today.  I've been very cautious on the snow too - have been relying on my trusty walking boots - comfort over glamour!

Managed to get my car home from work - a couple of lovely colleagues dug it out for me!  Sticking to trains for the next few days though.

Hope everyone is Ok in this crazy weather xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   



Sorry didnt get test on way home, am hoping scottie is well enough to do hospital trip tomorrow. I really feel like af is on way thats why i didnt bother, i really cant face doing one more hpt.    Its not willpower stopping me from doing one, its fear    Promise i will update you as soon as i get results. Thanks for caring, love you all      


Sorry no personals, am still not over bug properly


----------



## AoC

Shortie, don't worry about us, do what makes you comfortable.    And I totally understand, my last cycle, doing one more HPT seemed like a fate worse than death.  LOATHE doing them.  Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts...

Sorry for the fly-by post.


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Ladies   


AOC, I'm so glad you came away from your accident relatively unscathed. I hope that driver gets his comeuppance!  
Thanks for the Willpower tips (and to ASB) I will bear it in mind when tempted. x


RC, sadly I was snowbound so haven't managed to deliver your hug to Malini yet. Hopefully next week    


Swinny and Mags, Sorry that I didn't get to chat to either of you properly at the do. Are you girls in Manc? If your ever having a local meet up please let me know as I'm only over the snake pass. x


Shortie, how are you doing lovely? Sorry you couldn't make it for your bloods today . . lots of        for the morning. x

Hi Spuds, How exciting that your going to be a godmother    I hope your colds better and that you've managed to get some cuddles in. x


GB,     


Heaps,          x


Driver, Was thinking of you today wondering if your as snowed in as us. One of the lads went into the city centre here today and reported back that he didn't see a single bus on route!


Elena, I hope your feeling a bit better lovely. x


Hi Izzi, Are you on **? I have lots of pics on there. I hope we'll get a chance to chat at the next do   


Tracey, Sorry that your feeling bogged under . . and hope things ease up a bit soon.    


Zahida, Gosh, I hope you manage to get home ok. x


Hi Lainey, Pops, LV, Beachy, LM, Jo, Elinor, Louise, Steph, Laura and everyone else.   


. . . suffering with cabin fever here. We've had about 18inches of snow here ~ (measured on the top of the wheely bin). The whole city seems to have ground to a complete halt . . no buses running and even our 4x4 got stuck on the way up the hill when DP ventured out to Sainsburys . . and when he got there other than him the whole car park was empty.


----------



## Swinny

Short stuff – I'm with LM, may be that this awful week for you and poor Scottie will soon be picking up in the most amazing way. I am so with you on the HPT, I was shaking so much this last time that I had to hand it over to Paul. I hate, hate, hate them. You know that we are here for you and you do what's best for your own sanity. We are all routing for you my lovelyness.


GB – Oh honey what a kick in the bo**ocks. I am so so sorry honey. I am sending you a big hug. 

Leola - Hey sweetie, I realised that I hadn't got to speak to everyone properly on Friday. To be honest I'd been that low over the past few weeks and I wasn't feeling my usual confident together self, so much so that I drank far too quickly to compensate for my low confidence levels and ended up quite worse for wear. Mags, Heaps and I are over in Manchester and it'd be lovely to see you. We also meet up in Leeds quite frequently with Beachy and Driver so we'll give you a shout when we're going to meet up.


Zahida – Hope the snow keeps up so they you have to stay on your hollibobs


Anna – Whey hey fab news on the re-test on your LAD levels. I had pooled donor LIT and mine went up to 99 so it's fabarooney!! Yay no more LIT for you my lovely


AnnaOC – OMG OMG flower hope you and DH are ok. That's awful and how scary!! Where there's blame there's a claim my girl and that other driver sounds like a prize prat so you get onto it. A little windfall will help no end!! Hope you are both feeling better soon


Jo – Hey hon, I am so sorry that you've had another scare but am smiling at the fact that all is well. Big hugs chick xxx


Lou – Glad to hear that all is well with you my darling? Sad that you couldn't make it on Friday but totally understandable and although the m/s is awful, it's bubs showing you that he/she is doing well.


IzziLu – Wow that's was an absolutely mahoosive post. Respect lady mwah


Hey to the rest of the gang, sorry for lack of perso's


----------



## popsi

Hiya gorgeous ladies     

shorts.. i agree honey you do what suits you darling, i have a good feeling about it, but i know your scared darling ....      for you and scottie so hard xxx

sorry girls.. not gonna attempt personals as absolutely shattered and would hate to miss anyone out, i am reading but struggling with time to post at the moment   

just a hug to beachy, swinny, nix and gb xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

GB.  I would feel the same if it were my brother.  I don't think you would be normal if you just felt happy for him in your situation.  Don't beat yourself up about it.  Life is just not fair.  

Anna.  Sorry to hear about your crash.  Your poor little car.  I am so glad that it was only metal that was hurt though not people.

Swinny   

Shortie.                        

Leola.  18 inches wow.  Remind me where you are?

A colleague of mine is meant to be travelling down from Blackburn tomorrow.  I wonder if he will make it.

Zahida.  I hope you make it home on Friday.

Heaps.  Are you there?

We have a big work event tomorrow night.  400 people have said they are coming but I wonder how many won't due to snow. There isn't much in London but people might just want to get home rather than come to a charity event.  It is an anniversary event with people talking about our work not some posh dinner unfortunatley.

AFM  I have a scan at CRM tomorrow to see if my lining is thickening.  Assuming all is going OK with my donors stims EC will be around 10 Dec.  That would mean I woudl test on Xmas eve I think. I feel very negative anyway.  Either I will get a BFN or a BFP then MC again.  Must go to bed now and see if I can find my PMA hiding under by pillow or something


----------



## popsi

Tracey...


----------



## shortie66

Tracey          hunny.


----------



## purple72

Shorts, you do what feels right for you      

Tracey sweetie!      wish I could give you some real hugs xx

Hello to everyone else, reading and thinking of you all xxx


----------



## mag108

shorts     for tomorrow


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Shortie - thinking of you for later today.   

Tracey - I can't tell you ho wmuch I want this to work for you this time. I totally understand your despondancy though.   

Swinny - thinking of you honey.   

Heaps - i have everything crossed for you too.   

Oh crap, can't remember anything else. Having a duvet day today due to the snow. TBH, the snow is only about an inch or so,  but our village is on a steep hill and it doesn't take much snow to make it impossible to get in and out. So as I'm feeling really rough anyway I'm not risking it. Need to drag myself out of my PJ's to take the poor doglets out for a walk in the freezing cold though - really not looking forward to that....

love to you all,
jo x


----------



## mag108

heaps: for today   


shorts for today:   


annofc: for the crash, you poor thing   


gb:  


LM: hope you guys have all recovered!


Ocealot: you too ! how is that head?


sorry not much time at mo. will have proper catch up soon
Finally blood sample going to athens and had counselling the other night.


----------



## T0PCAT

Heaps - good luck for today
Shortie-   

Mag was that your hidden c sample u sent to serum?

Hi everyone. 

Well gatwick shut today but dh thinks it will deck be open tomorrow as no snow forecast for Friday. Off to atlas mountains today on a day trip. We were on the beach af essaourira yesterday - highly recommend if u ever come to Morocco


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps -      I'm hoping that as you didn't reply to my text that means flight was on time     

Shortie -         

Leola - just about managing to get to work, yesterday was worse than today (though it has just started snowing again   ), the main roads seem fine today but all side roads are horrendous.

LM - you need to make up an excuse to turn your desk round, you know like the light is coming at the wrong angle and casting shadows on your screen    No-one can see my screen from their desks but I sit with my back to a door that is used quite a lot so often have to flick between screens when I am on FF and hear the door start to open   

Tracey - you voiced my sentiments about our next TX perfectly, no faith it will work and then the dread that even if it does it won't last    (I wrote the exact same words to malini in an email on Monday)

Nix - thinking of you   

Swinny - When r you back at work?

GB - I would be the same if it was my brother, I am getting worse not better at coping with other (fertiles) good news.   Hope work goes Ok today.

Mag - Hope this yuk test gets to Athens OK (you should have sent it with Heaps   )

Hope all our pregnant ladies are taking it steady in this slip slidy world we are in.


----------



## Swinny

Morning girls

Shortie      

Heaps       Hope you got off ok    Bring those babies home flower   xxx

Mags & Beachy - It was lovely to chat last night. I was having a bad day yesterday. Feeling better today   

Tracey - I totally get your lack of PMA. I know that I'll be the same IF we try again. You don't know how much I am hoping that this is your time my lovely     

Driver - Back to work tomoz and I am absolutely dreading it!! Just spoken to my work colleague (and one of my best friends) Katie and she said that all the team are dying to see me. It's our works do tomorrow night at Lancashire Cricket Ground and she's talked me into staying in a hotel for the night so that we can have a drink......Oh God!!!!! Busy weekend then as we're off to see Faithless on Saturday night too. My head will hurt by Sunday.

Nix - I hope that you are ok my darling   It's got to get better for us sweetheart, we're good people and we deserve a break    Thinking of you constantly 

GB - Hope today isn't too hard at work. Thinking of you flower    

Lou & Jo - Take it steady girlies, precious cargo onboard so no slips in the snow    

LM - Hey chicky hope you're all settled in with no more incidents    gutted that you can't do the 27th at chez Wazycat    We'll have to arrange something in the New Year. 

LV - Thanks for all that info babes, it arrived safely xxx

Popsi - how's your back flower?? xx

Mrs Bump - How's your heeeeeeeeed?? 

AFM - I have organised my first counselling session for the 15th, so hopefully that'll help me. Having good and bad days at the mo. Just trying really to get back to a bit of normaility. I can't believe how much of a battering my confidence has taken with all of this. I am really down on myself at the mo. Think going back to work will help. Dreading tomoz but as soon as I've got all the awkward "I'm sorry to hear your news" and hopefully no falling apart from me    As soon as somebody gives me a hug or shows me kindness I'm off again    Must try harder as we can't be having puffy eyes for my night out. 
Going to wear my black dress again so that my mum gets her monies worth   

I'll be back on later to see if we have any news

Lots of love
Sarah xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Thinking of you this morning Shortie.     

Heaps,        
Hoping that your travel arrangements go to plan in this wild weather. x

Swinny,   I understand lovely.   
I was a bit like a rabbit in headlights    until I'd had a couple of glasses of wine. I hope to meet you girls properly before too long. x . . . Just read your new post . . Big hugs for you      I'm really glad you've sorted some counseling and hope you find it helpful. The counsellor at my ACU has been a great help for me.     x 


Tracey, Sending you so much        for this cycle and for your lining today. x 
I'm in S Yorks which seems to have been hit particularly hard. Snow's still falling! I hope that people still turn up for your charity do. x

Jo, Enjoy your duvet day. x

Oooooh Driver, take care on those roads! The motorways look dreadful on the local news and it's snowing heavily on and off here   

Morning Mag, Zahida and everyone else. x

College has been cancelled since Tues for the lads we look after (and who live with us) !!! They're all starting to get bored and restless . . . it's going to be a long week! Think I'll suggest a 2 mile round trek to Pets at Home to get some cat food! Exciting!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Sarah, I hope your counselling helps you.  Re work, could you send an email to certain people saying that you know they are thinking of you but you don't want to cry at work and you may do if they give you a hug.  

GingerB. If you are still thinking that you are not a nice person for not being happy for your brother.  If it makes you feel any better, when Marcus died I resented my brother for his child still being alive.  I still do a tiny bit.

Shorts.  I hope you manged to get to the hospital this am.

Driver.  What are your plans for more tx?

heaps, I hope you got to Athens

Mag.  Did your counselling help at all?

Leola.  Have you got playstation/xbox/wii they can play.  that will keep them quiet, well it would work for my DH anyway.

I hope I can get home tonight after our work event. On the up side, if I can't I will just have to check myself into a hotel for the night


----------



## shortie66

Hiya ladies
I have booked my blood test for tomorrow afternoon but wont get results till monday so looks like living in the land of the deluded till then xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shorts you are either very patient or very scared to know the result. It goes without saying I hope you get the NFL you so deserve.

I am just sitting waiting for my lining scan hoping I make it back to print all the papers for my oversight committee meeting at 2.


----------



## shortie66

Scaredy cat!!


----------



## Guest

hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining.  well Ive done 1 ivf and had it cancelled on day 11 stimms due to poor response I'm now on day 8 of stimms on my second go and i have my scan tom so quite worried as u can Imogen I'm just coming back on as i need all the help and support i can get i hope u don't mind I'm so worried about going for my scan tom i hope that this time its better as they did say it was just the dose i was on as when they higher me up i did in prove but it was too late thanks for letting me ramble on hope u r all OK


----------



## IzziLu

Shortie, you may be scared but I also think you have the patience of a saint.... I couldn't wait that long           with everything I've got for Monday   

Tracey hope the scan went well and PMA or otherwise I really hope this is the one for you     

Heaps - thinking about you hun and hoping all is going well today and you head home with super-blasts on board        

Mags - I just sent my Hidden C re-test off yesterday too, did you send to Serum or direct to Locus? Good luck for us both heh?    

Swinny hun, well done for booking that session on the 15th and I really hope it does you the world of good    Great to hear that gorgeous dress is getting another outing   

Leola - you back from your hike yet?   

Driver - hope you're being careful up there hun   

Jo - you enjoying your duvet day?   

Zahida - can only dream of a beach in Morocco right now    Hope you make it home safely   

Donna - sorry you've found yourself here but welcome    I'm not surprised you were cancelled for poor response on 100iu of Puregon, that doesn't sound anything like enough    Really hope that this protocol works better for you and good luck for the scan tomorrow   

Looks like we could be off to Athens end of next week for a hysteroscopy, only decided to go for it yesterday afternoon    Anybody got any recommendations for good hotels?   

Izzi xXx


----------



## H&amp;P

Izzy - just sent you an email   

Shortie - you sound like me before OTD, really hoping your result is the right one       

Tracey - Serum in Jan (if AF plays ball)

It's snowing AGAIN


----------



## IzziLu

Wow, you were quick off the mark, cheers Driver    Will just go check      .... and take care in that snow


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Apologise in advance a bit of a rant/feel sorry for myself post below !!!

Shortie I am hoping and     like mad that this is your time.  Its not over till its over.

Swinny You are a tough cookie.  So much braver than me.  My xmas work night out is next Friday (10 Dec).  I am just going for the meal and then going home. Cos other wise I will end up having a few drinks crying and really showing myself up.  Not that I need any alcohol to make me cry !!  Good luck for tomorrow.  I know what you mean about crying at work.  God I could win an Oscar for it.  I sometimes joke to my friends that if they had a competence of crying at work I would get top marks. Lost count now the amount of times I have been caught crying in the toilets, in the corridor at my desk.  Today even cried in the car park before I went in.  Your comment what a kick in the Boll**cks made me smile !!!    .  

Tracey Thanks for making me feel that its okay to be jealous.  I just feel so lost right now.  I was starting to turn a corner after the miscarriage but my brothers news has been another knock back.  Feel again like my heart has been ripped out.  Did you find your PMA, if you find it can you see if mine is there playing hide and seek with yours.  My PMA has bu**ered off !!!  Hope you get home safely.  Sending you     and some zyber     

Leola Sound like an exciting day for you.

Louise, Jo and SO Broody.  Hope your little bubs are snuggling in nicely and growing big and strong.

Zahida god its freezing here in cumbria.  Wish I was somewhere hot like you.  So jealous.

Izzlu Good luck with your hysteroscopy.

Hi to everyone else and thanks again for all your support.

AFM as expected first day back at work was tough.  My work colleagues peed me off.  Cos I walked in and two women I work with saw me said Hiya and then hurried off to the kitchen to make a coffee.  Felt like they couldn't wait to get away from me.  No one asked how I was or acknowledged the miscarriage.  No one even told me what work I was supposed to be doing so I just sat and read my e-mails.  Where I work the targets and what we are working on change daily sometimes hourly !!!  I was in at 8am and no one off my team spoke to me, my boss wasn't in till 10.00am and was the only one who asked how I was. 

I know people don't know what to say and they were probably worried that I would cry but ignoring me just made me feel worthless.  I ended up crying in the toilets.  I love the toilets for a good cry, You can just lock yourself in the cubicle and let it all out.  I know I am being silly and that maybe my colleagues were just wanting me to settle back into work.  But I just feel so hurt.  They were much more supportive last time.  Then my boss peed me off cos she knew I was using flexi and only working til 14.00 today and I had also told her last week that I am doing the same tomorrow.  We are moving desks yet again tomorrow at 14.00 so I told her I would have to move earlier and she said I did not know you were only working til 14.00 tomorrow.  She said there are loads of people off at the moment cos of the snow and could have done with you staying longer.  I just said look I am really sorry but thats all I can manage and I did arrange this with you last week.  She then when on about that she's pleased I am back cos she hardly has any people to get the work done.  So now I feel bad and think the team are resenting me cos of the amount of time I have had off recently and that my boss expects me to get loads of work done.  I feel so stressed cos lost what little confidence I had and feel I can't even do my job properly at the moment.  Like I know I am super sensitive and probably taking all of this the wrong way cos I am     .  Oh yeah and to top it all off my brothers girlfriend now thinks she is about 8 weeks pregnant so the exact same amount of weeks I would have been.  Fantastic !!!!

So sorry again for the me post.  God you are probably all sick of me.  I am sick of myself !!!

Take Care

Ginger


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Crazy busy but wanted to send love to all and special hugs to 

Shorts          - soooooo hoping for you hun

and

Tracey - wishing and     this is your time gorgeous lady

GB   

heaps- so much luck hunny   

Sarah- if there are any changes to dropping th boys off then I will come to Cats.... but won't be able to say as 
1, I am looking after neighbours cats
2, No one to look after GreyD
I'll keep u posted
   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all and soz I'm so crap at personals .just cant keep up    xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Lots of luck tomorrow Shorts, can't believe you are going to wait for the result till Monday, crazy woman 


xx


----------



## lorna71

Hi Ladies


Swinny and Ladyverte, thank you for your responses.  We will try the good old natural way for a wee while whilst we decide what to do.  Just ordered DHEA and Zita West Vitamins.  I have been taking Q10, Aptimist, pineapple juice, brazil nuts, organic milk etc etc.  i will keep on taking them and hope for the best, and enjoy ourselves and relax a little first as well.


Got a review appointment at my clinic on Monday with the professor (I havent seen him before and wanted to see someone different to see what his thoughts are on the situation) and I am going to ask him about getting immune tests done so that if we decide to go abroad we will have some of the answers.


Lorna


----------



## Flotsam

Hi Sobroody - Thanks for the welcome - my doc hasn't told me about AMH. Seems to focus on FSH which has been over 10 for sometime now. He has not recommended taking anything to imrove egg quality either. Have thought about DHEA but not sure if it is worth taking now just 3 weeks b4 tx.

Hi Ginger, i am new on this thread but just wanted to say i am sorry to hear about reaction at work. It is a shame that some people don't say or do the right thing. I had lots of similar issues when i went back to work. Unfortunately, a few weeks after going back to work after mc a colleague came up to me and asked me if i was pregnant again because i looked so tired. Some people just don't think and others feel so uncomfortable. Big hugs to u

Floss


----------



## Spuds

Girls 

Guess where I am lol - still not back to Jersey !!!

Got caught in Victoria - no gatwick express or any trains Tuesday night cos of the snow so missed flight !! Then Gatwick closed and has been ever since !!

Thank God got the only train out of Victoria and it went to Warnham (tiny village near Horsham) where my friends live ...got there and phone not working etc but got a lift from a very nice man n wife to friends door step !!!

So here I am      

Hope to get home tomorrow lol

Havent been able to catch up but think the following is the current list for Jersey Weekender ?

Can you pm me if you would like to go cos I cant always get on line and dont want to miss anyone thanks gang xx

Me n DH
Shorts n DH
LM n DH
RC n RH
Zahide n DH possible 
Swinny were you in love ?
LV can't do but trying to bribe her over as part of anniversary lol
Lainey Lou think you were a yes ?
Sorry if missed anyone 

Loads of Love from snowy Horsham

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Izzi Whizz - read back and over the moon you n DH are coming on the 27th wahooooo and on his birthday ) we will have to sort out a cake for him )

Shorts - hun I am praying so hard for you and Scottie - just get through this week however you need to and know we are all rooting for you both a million trillion per cent xxxxxxxxxx

GB - sounds like you are having a really crap time love - it is so tough tough tough xx - did you get anywhere with counselling lovey or is it just not for you ? sending you special snowy hugs from Horsham       

Tracey - you too my love       I think Christmas puts a lot of pressure on people even without this crap !! - here for you any time xxxxxxxxxxxx

Right then - off to check Gatwick again and stuff face with lovely friends xx

See you all again soon I hope 

Loads of Love
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## mag108

jersey: I cant believe you are not back home yet thats crrazy!


GB: My exp tell me that you should totally ignore how they respond. I understand you being hurt. It is hurtful for people not to acknowledge your pain. 


Shorts:   


Nix: how are u hun?


Tracey: counselling was ok. Balled my eyes out for an hour! exhausting.


sorry it's a quick one from me tonight xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Mag. Did it make you feel any better?

Our event was cancelled so I thought I would go home early. Still on train though. Lining scan was ok no need to have patches which is good. Ec estimated around 10 dec. I think donor is having her scan tomorrow o think. I hope she has enough follies for sharing. If they get less than 6 eggs you don't get any.


----------



## shortie66

Thank you ladies     


Just done christmas food shopping online to take my mind off everything.  Bloody manic here, hasnt stopped snowing all day, scott still ill and says he is getting stressed about christmas     Dont know why the fcuk he gets stressed about it tho cos its me that does it all     


       and          to all. Will keep you posted


----------



## mag108

Tracey its very soon eh? How are you finding CRM? 
Not sure if it made me 'feel' better. But it's poss too soon. (I feel resistent to going over all the painful things that have happened)...I am going to her to find better coping mechanisms for dealing with IF. we will see. x


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie -         for testing hun, try and keep positive

Tracey - I am with u hun, my PMA is no-where to be seen.  Have already decided that I am never going to be a mum, with crap eggs and immune system in overdrive, have  no chance.  But good news on your lining, natural transfer for u hun 

Izz - good luck with the hysto, Dr G reckons it's like springcleaning your uterus     

GB - hun ignore your boss and be selfish for once, if you have flexi time then use it.  I am sorry your work colleegues seem unsympathetic, some people just don't know what to say and opt for saying nothing at all.   

Hi Floss - where are u cycling? Tx cycles can vary from month to month and I have always cycled on months when my fsh has been below 10.  Have u thought about a natural ivf cylcle or low dose stims?  The idea is to get fewer but better quality eggs.  

Swinny - my lovely northern friend, I hope work isn't too awful for you.     

Hi Leola, LM, Driver, Heaps, mag, mal, nix and everyone

AFM back from a fab day out in the atlas mountains, hoping Gatwick is open tomorrow and they don't cancel our flight.....


----------



## lainey-lou

Flying visit 

GB - u poor love. Ur feelings r perfectly understandable, it is natural to feel jealous and resent those around us when they have something we want so badly, especially when our wounds r so fresh and raw. Be kind to urself x

Tracey - completely understand ur negativity. That won't affect the outcome though so I will be positive for u and hope and pray it's ur turn. U have certainly had ur fair share of bad luck already x

Short stuff - hoping and praying for u. I take it no sign of af yet?  When is ur 2ww officially over?

Heaps - hoping u got to et safely and r pupo as we speak xx

Swinny hugs

Aoc - glad ur ok after ur crash x

L x


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - Keeping everything crossed for you             

Spuds - what a mare! Hope you can get home soon  

Swinny - good luck for tomorrow     I am sure you will find the counselling helpful. Its natural for you to feel the way you do, it takes time, but it sounds like you are doing brilliantly   

Izzy - good luck with the hysteroscopy   

Heaps hope you got to Athens and that et went well        

Zahida - it all sounds amazing. Hope you get back ok! 

Driver   

Shortie - I cannot get over your will power! Just so you know Mums in Solihull turn bloods round the same day if done in the morning. When I had them done at 2pm they called me at 8.30am the next morning. Think they have a branch in Wednesbury. Or there's always a pee stick   

Mag   

Leola - bet that's challenging! 

Donna - welcome   

GB - really think you should look into counselling. Maybe you should not be back at work yet? Maybe not all of your colleagues know why you were off? People are bound to pick up on your distress and may simply handle that by ignoring it. Not saying its right, but its the way many people react as it makes them feel uncomfortable. 

Evening all 
Made it into work today. Motorways were suprsingly ok. Really hacked off that the postman hasn't been since monday      Our hill is icey but he could walk down it from the main road. 
Anna x


----------



## calypso-sky

hello lovely team pr


AsB over the moon with your results ,,    
my postie only delivered some free energy saving bulb as my nana filled in a form pretending to be me    

GB as anna says you need to probably see someone to help you as this can be overwhelming to cope with and let me know what dr a says re the progesterone.. ask him about immunes treatment as this could be a cause for your miscarriages      


shortie you do have will power i would have peeeeeeed on anything i could find that would have a reation   hats off to you for being so strong    and the    won't get yoouuuuu

sausage i love  you and your car hope you and gina golf are fine take it easy ..      my lil sleeping buddy   

zahida you have missed some snow darling gosh hope  you get home safely,, and of course sending you some      hope you enjoyed your birthday   

hello mags and tracey  

spuds hope jersey is not as horrid as here ,, 
RC how is lil amelia and her first snow experience    

afm dr lady sorted out me seeing dr das  the gyne/obst  in january to have a check up on endo before jinny she has made the most postive effort of all the doctors i have seen ....

has everyone put their trees out yet ? my cards are written and if i will be asking for home addresses via ** to send cards to if not i think i might just send e cards instead that might be better,,,,,,


love to you all and wishing i was going to brum tomorrow......


----------



## Ourturn

Calypso - great news re your new doctor   

Lainey   

Anyone like 'Whitestuff' stuff? They have 20% off till midnight, enter ROBIN when checking out

x


----------



## Spuds

Ello Ello

lovely meal thank you mates of Horsham  sipping a cointreau n ice and thought would nick computer whilst I can !!

Ladies (and gents) - RC can't make it until the Sat 28th May and I know that the Monday 30th is a bank holiday and should lead in to half term (i think)

How would everyone feel if we made it the Saturday 28th & Sunday 29th May ? That gives people the bank hol to travel back on and/or stay on in Jersey 

Let me know what you all think then people can get the flights booked ASAP - suggest we agree/confirm date by Saturday 3rd Dec - thanks gang xx

I have horrible suspicion that Gatwick will be open and Jersey closed tomorrow lol !!

Calypso - soooo lovely to meet you - what a bundle of warmth and energy you are    

Lainey Lou - it was an absolute pleasure to meet you lovey and your girls are just amazing - you really inpspired me so very much on Friday - thank you xxxx

Sausagio - my partner in crime - you have the face of a very young angel   it was amazing to finally meet you and get a chance to know you better in 3d world lol    

Leola - so pleased you got to the show on time xxxxx and well done !!!

Swinns -         

LV - brilliant to see you xxxxx really hope you can blag it to Jersey 

Zahide xxx - we didnt get long to talk but hope you get to your hols tomorrow !!

Mags n Elena n Elinor n Ali - all wonderful amazing women xxxx

Again Short n LM - you did a blinder !! thank you so very very much and thanks to all I met that night 

Spuds
xxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

*waving*  I'm sorry no personals, but I'm knackered!  I'm hating driving at the moment, the roads are very slippery, I'm driving a new (hire replacement) car and I'm nervy.  Feeling rather blank and rather tired and bruises popping out in unexpected places!

But I know GB, you need hugs.

And Shortie, you're still waiting, and hugs for you, and lots of good wishes for Monday.

I know there's more, but I'm brain dead, sorry! I'm reading and feeling with you, though.


----------



## popsi

just calling in as been for physio today then went to supermarket for all non perishable things for christmas!! so feeling very tired and quite sore tonight so sitting on laptop not best thing xxxx

just to say .... Shorts.. huge amounts of luck darling, your doing really well ( am begining to think you have peed on that stick and are teasing us here LOL !! ... but know you would not !) luv and luck honey  xx

hugs to everyone, no snow here .. but sooooooooooooo cold -12 !!!


----------



## shortie66

defo not peeing anywhere but my pants at the mo i promise you


----------



## popsi

shortie66 said:


> defo not peeing anywhere but my pants at the mo i promise you


LMAO !!


----------



## Flotsam

HI Zahida, thanks for the msg. Unfortunately, i do not live in UK [i am in Mid East] and don't really get to know enuff about tx from my doc as people here are often expected not to really question docs and let them get on with it - very frustrating. My doc is not very good at sharing info - just the same as my last one here. I research stuff but it is not he same as being able to ask your doc. My DH has very low SC so not sure if natural IVF is for me. One of my ovaries also seems to produce very few if any eggs. Our tx starts next period which is just before xmas. This is a good time for me as i have lots of time off and it will make things easier. What about you, when do you start? Sorry if that is a silly question but just getting used to everyone's history.

Hope everyone else is well x
Floss[/i]


----------



## Spuds

Hi Floss   

You are in the right place here xxx you can ask any question you want and there is normally someone who can help !! must be so frustrating not to be able to question the Doc but stick with us and we will help as much as we can on our experiences xxxxxx

Izzy Whizz - just realised I have suggested 28/29 May but your DH bday is on 27 I think ? Would you be ok with the 28/29 and maybe us 4 go out for dinner in Jersey on the Friday for DH bday and/or you get a romantic one in just the two of u ? 

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - hope you are ok.  will u be able to go for blood test today?   

Heaps I hope ET went ok and you are PUPO sending u lots of sticky vibes   

Spuds - Gatwick is open today so you might get home.  At the moment are flight is scheduled so should get back tonight  

Floss - would you consider treatment abroad? Jinemed in Istanbul is very good at treating poor responders,the doctors and staff are fantastic and will disscuss all aspects of your treatment with u.  Also its a muslim country in case your DH would have an issue....just a thought.  I am not sure when I am cycling yet, I was hoping for january but i have to sort out an immunes issue and clear a couple of infections to clear so could be delayed a few months

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Flotsam

Spuds - thanks for that. Even though i am doing this for the 5th time i still feel like i don't know as much as everyone else. Thanks -i will ask away here. I read your profile and it is amazing to see how you reduced your FSH, Spuds. You have done extremely well. I think i should get into Zita West if this time doesn't work. I start tx in 3 weeks so dunno if i have enuff time for changes to have an impact. It is good to read about someone who has made such a dramatic change tho x

Zahida - thanks for info on Turkey. Yes, i have heard of Jinemed. I def would consider going abroad for tx but just not this time round. We are Brits working in Mid East. I really hope that you get sorted to start next round of tx soon. 

Hope the weather isn't stressing u all too much over there in blighty.

Floss


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

LV- I keep forgetting to post your hat, sorry hun, I'll do it Monday   

Spuds- I won't be able to confirm anything till new year love in the trip to Jersey cos of having the boys- but it wouldbe easier if I can come that we come on Saturday- sorry to not be able to commit yet   

Shorts hope Scottie is a bit brighter today and I'm    for happy news for you both   

Love to all


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - wohoo! Congrats pupo lady!           

Hooked up to my IL drip at the mo, feeling very cold!


----------



## Little Me

Great news heaps    

Hi Anna, how u feeling?


----------



## Lilly7

Wooo, Fab news Heaps.


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - great news hun, was thinking about you all last night wondering if your connections had gone to plan, when is OTD?     

Has anyone heard from Nix since Monday?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Great news Heaps - thinking of you. xxx


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo brilliant news heaps xxxxx good luck sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Congrats on being PUPO Heaps.  I hope you haven't had to go to work today with all the travelling.

Shorts.  did you go for your bloods?  No AF has to be a good sign doesn't it?

Calypso.  I haven't even thought about xmas yet, let alone put decs up.  I had better get my act together.

I am enjoying working at home today after the 3 hours it took me to get home (usually 1 hour).  I bumped into an old boyfriend though which was really nice.  Also being at Waterloo for a while gave me an excuse to go to M&S and buy lots of yummy ready meals.  Spicy meatballs with diced potatoes tonight.

Anna.  I hope your drip finishes soon and you can get warm again.

Driver.  I was wondering about Nix too.  Nothing to wonder really I suppose as we know how she must be feeling.  I still can't believe it after those fab blood results she was getting.

Hi LM.  You in the office today?



I have EC confirmed for Wednesday.  eek.  Anyone have a view on what I should do about clexane.  My MC Dr said last time that as I have been tested for clotting issues I don't need it.  However, everyone I know with immunes has clexane as part of their tx.  Even the ivf protocol on my MC Drs website says start clexane about 7 days before ET.  I don't have time to visit him for a consult.


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - I don't THINK Dr G prescribes it for immune ladies who don't have a clotting issue..I maybe wrong. Many of us immune ladies seem to be + for the MTHFR mutation, which is why we are prescribed it. 
Have you been tested for every clotting issue, ie antiphospholipid syndrome, protein c, factor v leiden and mthfr? 
Sure I read studies which showed taking it as a precauation to help prevent mc did not work. Might be work posting a question on Gorgy's thread, or pm a lady called 'agate' she is the font of all immunes knowlegde! Fingers crossed for a bumper crop!


----------



## Nicki W

Fab news Heaps!   
shortie    hope you are OK
GB   
Tracey - great news about EC! Sorry can't help with clexane issue
ASB -    -  how are you?
Yes I've been thinking about Nix too - hope you are OK honey   
Swinny - have you been back to work today - hope it was Ok and that you have got it over and done with at least
Love to all
NW


----------



## Jumanji

Good for you Heaps!    for Shortie.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  I can't remember everything I had tested now.  I know they didn't test for MTH.... as I had two live births they said that can't be a problem.  I posted on the immunes thread and Agate replied.  She said she thought some Drs used it to bring down NK cells.  I have emailed my MC Dr and asked the nurse at CRM if the Dr would prescribe it just incase.  I will wait for one of them to reply.

Nicki.  EC is wed next week.  I hope DH can get someone to cover the shop or he will have to close it - not good just before xmas.

Shorts. I was just thinking.  You will end up being 12 wks pg before you find out!!!! I hope you managed to get to the hospital for your bloods today.


----------



## AoC

Heaps!  Congrats on being PUPO, lady!  Sorry about your horrendous travelling, but glad you and your cargo are home safe.  

AnnaSB, thinking about you.    No falling over with doggies in the ice any more, okay?  ;-)

Yes, I'm wondering about Nix, too.  If you're reading, Nixy, we love you!

Good luck Tracey!!!

More hugs for GB.

Swinny, you gorgeous, stylish lady, hope your work was okay - another hurdle crossed.  Hugs!

Shortie, I have good feelings...

I've missed welcoming someone..... Donna and Flotsam?  Welcome ladies!  Glad to see you, but I wish you didn't have to be here.  

LM, how you doing?  

*waving to Leola*

Hey Nicki.  

Hi LJ!  

AFM, feeling less sore and bruised today, although still a nervous driver, and very VERY ****** off about that. I've driven JCBs, dumper trucks, quads, tractors, landys with 12 foot trailers, transits, minibuses, and a range of cars from the fun V8 Ranger Rover to the hideous Triumph Acclaim to the late and lamented Lancia Delta.  I've driven on challenging roads and in impossible conditions for more than 14 years. How dare he take my driving confidence?! Grrrr.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I am sure your driving confidence will come back Anna.. It is early days.

I using quick reply then remembering that you can't use emoticons


----------



## AoC

Thanks Tracey, I'm sure you're right.  I'm just impatient!


----------



## Little Me

Hi Tracey- yep in the office and all is fine. Wow, next Wednesday         

AOC- ahh , come back soon please AOC's confidence     

Nix


----------



## Rural Chick

Afternoon lovely ladies  

I'll try and read back and do proper persos later but wanted to say.

Shortie -         for this afternoon.   

Heaps - congrats Mrs PUPO sending you lots of         

Spuds and Zahida - hope you both get home safely.   

GB, Nix, Elena and Swinny           

Elinor, Louise, Jo and ASB - take care of your precious cargo in this weather.   

AOC - I'm sorry that your driving confidence is on holiday, but remember if you weren't such a good driver, the accident would have been a lot worse.   

Tracey -    and        for next Wednesday.

LM - you can get screen covers so that people can only see if they are right behind you. Hope you are keeping safe in your new office.   

Popsi - hope you are all better now   

OC - hope you and your bumps are getting better.   

Welcome to the new ladies - you're in good hands - Team PR is the best   

         to Driver, Mag, Lainey, Leola, LV, Cal, Izzi, LW, LJ, Malini, Laura, Steph, Nicks, Beachy, Fishy, Purps, Zuri, and all the fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

RC and LM.  i saw one of those screen covers for the first time at CRM.  It was amazing I couldn't see a thing from the side.


----------



## shortie66

negative again im afraid girls


----------



## Rural Chick

Shorts sweetheart - I'm so sorry   - massive                to you and Scottie


----------



## fluffy jumper

Oh no shorts sweetheart.  It is so unfair.


----------



## popsi

oh shorts darling... words fail me totally and utterly, we are devistated for you and scottie darling      why is life so fcuked up ! xx


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Shortie hun, I'm so so sorry    It's just not fair         Love to you and Scottie


----------



## Han72

Awww SH1T  So sorry Shorts       

Sausage - sorry to hear about the car, glad you're ok tho!  
Tracey - good luck hon      

Sorry no more persos really only been skimming for Shorts news.....

AFM I'm ok thanks for asking I got through the whole day til now without crying. But DH has just reminded me that the Barbados doc is going to call for the follow-up tonight so not sure whether that's going to last.  I can't even be arsed to think up any questions to ask her

xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Shortie still     for you girly.

Swinny hope work went okay and you enjoy your night out tonight.     

Nix If you are there love, sending you loads and loads of     .  Here for you darling.

Heap Pupo.  Now you are home,  Hope you are resting.  Remember 3 is the magic number !!!

Tracey EC on Wednesday, thats plenty of time to find your PMA.

Anna of cumberland.  Glad you are feeling less sore.  Sure you will gradually get your confidence back.  Will be better when this snow has gone.  Its raining here in Workington and the snow is melting!!!

SoBroody sorry you are feeling cold but hope drip is doing its job.

Cal  Your grandma sounds     .  Glad you have found a helpful doctor.  Its makes all the difference.  Can't believe you are so super organised for xmas.  I only ordered presents this week and have not even bought any cards.  I better get a move on !!!

Flo Thanks again for the     .  I am pretty new to all this too but the girls on here are so helpful.  They are my lifeline.  I will help where I can but have limited knowledge.

Hi Mags, Little me, mags, Nicki and everyone else.

AFM today was a little better at work.  Managed not to cry yay !!!  But my work colleagues are still avoiding me and have not said anything to me.  Its peeing me off now !!!  Also annoyed cos moving desks.  I have been placed on the end desk under the blower where cold air blows out.  I will bloody freezing.  I am sitting on the other side to my team, getting paranoid that they have put me there on my own for being miserable !!!  

Like the good thing is my friend who works in a different department is in the same room.  She's at the top end and I am at the bottom so I can visit her for little chats and hugs when I need them.  Honest she has been so good with me.  I told her about my brother and she completely understood where I was coming from.  Just knowing she is in the same room as me makes me feel I can cope with work now.  

With regards to my brother, his girlfriend admitted  last night that she had been planning it.  She came off the pill 3 months ago.  3 months ago my brother was really struggling with his addictions, having vodka for breakfast, getting up in the middle of the night to have more and we were waiting to see if he was going to go to jail or not.  I honestly think she thinks having a baby will make everything okay !!!  Anyway DH has spoken to my mam and said to her its best that I don't know whats going on with my brothers girlfriend at the moment.  Hes told my mam that even if I ask about it not to tell me.  DH thinks its for the best and when I am feeling stronger I will be able to be more involved in my brothers girlfriends pregnancy.  I know hes right cos I think I ask my mam cos feel bad if I don't but also think I am     and like to torture myself.  In a few weeks time I hopefully will be dealing with it all alot better.

Everyone take care

Ginger


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh Shortie just saw your post.  So sorry my darling.  Its so just unfair.  I know nothing I can say will make you feel better but just know I am here for you darling.  Again so very sorry.  Sending you loads of     

Ginger


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie I am gutted for and scottie so so sorry


----------



## lainey-lou

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  Shortie I am so sorry    I thought the test wasn't coming back until Monday?  Can't imagine how disappointed you must be.  Hugs to you and Scottie (and L x).   

Nix   

Heaps    

Tracey    

AOC    and    Your confidence will come back, you just have to keep driving x

Swinny   

Love to everyone else 

L x


----------



## Kittycat104

Shortie - I am so so sorry for you and Scottie.  We were all hoping so much for you.  I wish there was something I could say or do to ease the pain and disappointment a little.  I will be thinking of you  

Louise xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - no. no. no!    I am so sorry, words are not enough                          

Nix - think of you often


----------



## LV.

Thinking of you my lovely friend Shortie. You don't deserve more disappointment, I hate that you have it. You've been through so much, it makes me so sad and angry. I hope you're having a nice night with booze and chocolate and a lovely cuddle from your lovely hubby. Thinking of you both. 

Xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - hun I know I have already said but couldn't not stop by on here to send you huge but gentle   , life is just so bl00dy unfair to the nicest people. You have my number, use it anytime, glad I could help with the hidden C info


----------



## Lilly7

Oh Shortie . . . I am so very very sorry


----------



## purple72

Oh Shorts I know I said it before but HEre for you hunny and so sad that this wasn't your time !! Big hugs to you and Scottie, here if I can do anything sweetie xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

I can't believe it - so so sorry Shorts. I really thought it was your time. xxx

Nix - thinking of you. xx


----------



## Flotsam

Thanks for the welcome ladies. You are such a welcoming bunch!!

Shortie, i was so sorry to read your news x


----------



## mag108

Shorts: I am so so sorry to hear your news. Very hard to deal with. You and S take good care of yourselves and have some treats. Lots of hugs from me  


Nix: I really feel for you hun. Really do. It is only time that will help you heal and that cant be rushed unfortunately. I know how horrible it is hun. Sending you my mushiest snugggggggliest hugs. Dont expect anything of yourself. In time, you will feel more normal. (My little saying, what doesnt kill yu makes you STRANGER....) xxxx


Heaps: very happy for you hun! Wishing you all the very best


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts  words fail me, so sorry x


----------



## Little Me

Shorts I know we spoke on text but I'm simply gutted for u both 
J sends his love 
I simply hate days like today - breaks my heart that my lovely friend is suffering like this
  

Love to all

Nix  
Xxx


----------



## Nicki W

Shorts - am so so sorry my lovely       I don't know what else to say. Sending you both lots of love. Look after each other 
NW xx.


----------



## lucky_mum

Shorts, have posted on the other thread but wanted to send you some      here, am absolutely gutted for you both    xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Nix, Shortie  

Still in marrakech - we managed to dodge the snow but spanish air traffic put a spanner in the works. Rebooked on flight Manchester tomorrow night but car still in gatwick, but were desperate to get back to UK


----------



## AoC

Oh no, Shortie.  I'm so so sorry.   That just completely utterly sucks.  Many hugs for you and the lovely Scottie.  So sorry.

Nixy, love, good to see you.  Look after yourself - my heart's aching for you.  Hugs.


----------



## calypso-sky

ahhhhh [email protected] shortie this is absolutely rubbish ... terribly sad to hear your news darling.....

absolutely gutted for you and scott this is so wicked and unfair..

to nix as well .. thinking of you hun..


----------



## Lilly7

Thinking of you Shortie.      


. . . and you Nix, I hope the follow up went ok.     


Hi to everyone else.   xxx


----------



## shortie66

Ladies thank you all so much for the love and support you have shown to me and scottie      Its been very hard this time, i really thought the op would sort out whatever it was that was stopping the miracle from working but unfortunately not.    Must admit i cried buckets last night and felt so down. I do feel a bit brighter today as they say life must go on albeit just a bit sadder than before. I am going to have the hidden c ureaplasma and mycoplasma testing done and will also have a hysteroscopy at reprfoit early next year. We are back on the waiting list for our last donor cycle, and hopefully then we will finally have our dreams come true.


Im still sad, upset and down but definately not out. Detemined to enjoy christmas with my wonderful wonderful husband, my gorgeous moo moo chops and the best family and friends a girl could wish for. I may not have everything i want but 2 out 3 aint bad for starters   


Love you all my special ladies


----------



## popsi

shorts... i am totally in       here after your post... what an amazing post from an amazing woman... I for one am proud to be able to call you my FRIEND xxx


love to everyone, hope your all keeping safe and warm, very bad ice here today ... lethal ! ... been visiting or Mums now just chilling as back is very sore today xx


----------



## Malini

Shortie - I feel sick and bitterly disappointed. Your post shows the spirit in you that I admire greatly. X


----------



## elinor

Shortie - totally gutted for you.    Amazed you managed to post such lovely thoughts about your family, friends and Christmas. You don't deserve any of this IF ****e, and I hope that having some plans for next year helps. Take time out, eat chocolate, drink to excess and cry all you need to.  Sending     

love
Elinor x


----------



## fluffy jumper

shortie. That's the spirit girl.  Don't expect too much of yourself though.  It is easy to make yourself think you are being positive then suddenly it hits you again.  I do admire you.  Lot of Love.

Z.  I hope you are eventually reunited with your car and your own bed.  

Hi Mal


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - your post was so moving   .  Have a few drinkies tonight....  

AFM still in Marrakech as all flight were cancelled today.  Next available flight is thursday with easyjet, so have booked to fly back with Royal Air Maroc tomorrow, a few hundred pounds poorer but need to get home....


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - your attitude is fantastic        

Zahida - won't you be able to claim the money back on holiday insurance?


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - we checked with insurance and they said no.  we can't complain easyjet have put us up in a hotel, just want to get home now


----------



## Spuds

Shorts xxxx I am so proud to have you as my eternal friend and inspiration xxxxxx hang on in there chucks xxxxxx that gorgeous scot n lewis will make sure your Christmas is special and we will get there my love one way or the other I promise xxxxx

loads and loads of love
spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Ladies xx

finally got home at 1.45 am !!! They had to keep the airport open at jersey for is as closes at 9pm !!

Was trying to get home sine tues night !!! Was at gatwick from 10am and at the gate from 2pm and not on a plane till 12.45 WTF !!!!

Never want to see gatwick again )


----------



## shortie66

Tracey im under no illusions petal    i know that there will be many low points in the next few days and weeks to follow.    Im just going with the flow crying when i want to feeling down and sad when it comes over me, and pulling myself back up to ground level slowly but surely   


Spuds glad ur home at last


----------



## LV.

Just wanted to send an early morning cuddle to Shorts. What a wonderful woman and we can all learn from your words. Love ya chick-a-dee xxx

Spuds - glad you got home ok. What a pavlova! Sure you had a nice hug from Gav and the kitties to welcome you home xx

Z - Hope you enjoyed your extra few days, sounds like you made the most of it

Heaps - not at all my lovely, it's not a bother at all. Hope those chiplets are snuggling in tight. You need to be chatting to Laura me thinks

Tracey - can't believe you're off so soon, mind you we won't be far behind you. Here's hoping for a whoppingly brilliant Christmas!

Popsi - hope your back isn't giving you too much jip, take it easy

Nix - thinking of you lovely xx

LM - Don't worry too much about the hat, I have loads to keep me going! Hope you've had a nice weekend and enjoying putting your decs up

Calypso - hello nut nut, thanks for the taxi money! All received... Hope you're having a good weekend

AnnaSB - Hope you're managing to remain sane

Not much to report here, jabbing the clexane and popping the steroids. It's quite the anti climax compared to a stimmed cycle isn't it? Our Christmas decs are up and have been having some Christmas goodies a bit early...  OD'd on cocktails and blue cheese and praying I'll not be able to have those for a while.

Much love, I know I've missed peeps but sending some Christmas tinsel to you all

xxx


----------



## AoC

Shortie, you are a complete and utter class act.  Many hugs.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Your all so lovely, what would i do without you all     Just feeling empty today, wish i could pretend it had never happened, really bad af pains and so so tired. Going to get kitchen tiles and some pressies today do me good to get out of the house me thinks   


LV wishing you all the luck in the world my darling, im hoping with all my heart you get the best christmas present ever.         


Heaps hope ur getting plenty of rest our pupo lady         


Anna thanks for the hugs, im off to have some of your homemade marmalade on toast now     


Off to make some coffee and try and get my **** into gear


----------



## popsi

Morning all...     to eveyone and an extra big one for those that need it .. shorts, nix, swinny, gb etc xxx


----------



## mag108

Shortie    you are right, it will be ups and downs and then the ups will get longer and the downs a bit shorter. Hope today brings you some brightness


Jersey: my god I cant believe how long it's taken you to get back and crikey those delays yesterday....bet you are REALLY glad to be home!


Zahida: Another crazy journey! Yikes! When is your flight leaving! Really, stay there, it is still cold and miserble here!

ASB: I dont think I properly said to you how fab on the news of the HB! Seriously happy for you hun. 


Swinny: How are you hun?

Nix: was the follow up helpful at all? Hope you are doing ok.  



Tracey : all very soon now!

Heaps: Hope you have your feet up then  



LV: I am following you carefully....in your footsteps in Feb I hope

Driver: thks again hun  


LM: bet you glad to have a quiet weekend?




xxx to everyone brain shot form toooooo much wine.....

recovering today from a b,day night out for DH. Have work to do too so really must get on to it....booo..it's sunday I want to lie on the sofa and watch some films!


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie - you are such a brave lady.  
Heaps -    sending u somemore sticky vibes. 
Swinny - how are u? 
Nix,gb  

Hi Mal glad u are still lurking.
AOC have u decided on your next car? How is the neck and shoulders post accident?

LV , Tracey, driver wishing u all the best for your upcoming cycles. 

Mag have drunk all our duty free so feeling your pain. It's 26 C and sunny today but leaving soon. Flight at 3.30 pm so better start moving.


----------



## AoC

Hope the marmalade is good, Shortie.  How'd the sloe gin go down?  

*waving to all*


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening ladies


Shortie - sending you a big hug.  Hope you had a good few drinks last night.  It sounds like you have a plan sorted which is always a good thing.  There are many times I wish our emotions had an on-off button.  It would make IF so much easier to handle.   


Zahida - hope you have made it back to the UK safely now.  The sky looked very blue in the ** photo.  Hope you have your winter woollies at the ready


LV - cocktails and cheese - yum!  How long before you hear some news on this cycle on eggs?


Heaps - hope you are resting with your feet up and not finding the wait too agonising.  When is OTD?


Tracey - my fingers will be crossed for you this week.


AnnaSB - you OK?


Nix, GB and Swins -   


Hugs to everyone else.  DH is mithering me for the laptop!  Off for next scan tomorrow, so another sleepless night tonight.  At least X factor might take my mind off it for the next hour.  Who's out tonight?


Louise xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi all

Just wanted to send some more     to Shortie.  You are an inspiration to me.  I admire your gutsy nature.  Go with the flow girl.  Thats what I am doing too.  Crying when I need to and giving myself a kick up the ar*se when I need to.

Nix, Swinny     for you too.

Sorry no more personals supposed to be looking for a birthday card for a friend.

Ginger


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie -        

Spuds - glad you got home eventually   

Louise - Good Luck tomorrow        Think Mary will go

Heaps, LV - I am totally neurotic, but trying to stay calm and postitive. Gone back to having accupunture which is really helping me relax. 
Heaps - when is otd? Going nuts yet?

Anna - hope you're getting your driving confidence back   

Zahida - hope you got home ok 

Mag - thanks lovely 

Tracey - good luck for this week     

Evening all 

Got a mad 2 weeks at work leading up to the christmas break. Next scan is on Friday morning...gulp! 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  

Shorts - sweetheart you are being so brave. Big             to you and Scottie.

Louise -      for tomorrow.   

Heaps - sending you lots of       

Spuds - glad you got back eventually - I'm not surprised you don't want to see Gatwick for a while.   

Zahida - hope you get back OK tonight - the news was saying there could still be delays, sp keeping everything crossed for you.   

ASB - make sure you take it easy at work.   

AOC - sloe gin     . Hope the driving is getting easier.   

Mag - I hope you got a bit of sofa time.   

       for Nix, Swinny and GB.

My mind is going mushy already - my memory definitely isn't what it used to be    Sorry  

Love,            and      to everyone.

**** sy **** sy


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


I really thought cher was out then for a minute      didnt realise there was a sing off   


Still feeling tired today and have had a little afternoon nap, bit brighter this evening tho dont know for how long. Me n scottie gonna have a week away in feb prob tenerife or gran canaria and then take things from there.


----------



## Kittycat104

Some winter sun- sounds like an excellent idea, Shortie

RC - love the new piccie of E

xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Louise - thanks hun    

Any ABBA fans - ITV now - it's wonderful


----------



## fluffy jumper

Evening everyone.  I have a top tip for you all - don't ever go to Ikea on a Sunday    took me 2 hours to get there (should take 1 hour), queues for ages for meatballs and chips - yum. then ages to get out of the car park to come home.

Anna.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Shortie.  Big hugs to you.  A little holiday sounds just what you need.

Jersey and Zahida.  What nightmare journeys.  Enjoy sleeping in your own bed again.

Louise.  Good luck with your next scan honey.

RC.  Love the profile pic.  what a fab hat.  Thanks for the TYL and lovely pic.

LV.  My memory has gone, have you got a donor lined up?

Heaps   

Hi to everyone I have missed - I know, I know, that is most of you  

Must go and get ready for work tomorrow.  Not long now until a Christmas break from work - I need it.  Just seen RC's post.  Will go and watch ITV instead,


----------



## shortie66

Me me me me me, scott says isnt there anything else on         Changed his mind after i had beaten him to the floor and threatened to chop his bits off tho    


AOFC your damson sloe gin has the most WONDERFUL medicinal purposes, it should be available on prescription     thank you     


Forgot to say we are booked for our last cycle with reprofit august /september next year. I'll be 45 then but really couldnt care    Will go for hysteroscopy over there march/april time and scottie will do his bit then so we dont have to go over for so long when donor cycle happens. I want scott with me this last time.


Once again ladies thank you so much for all your txts, calls, and support on here. You really are simply the best


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie   winter sun is a great idea. Hopefully the Spanish air controllers won't walk out again.

Hi everyone else. Back in foggy blighty after another delayed flight. I will say easyjet were good to put us up in s hotel full board when our flight was cancelled. We heard real horror stories about Ryan air who left their passengers to fend for themselves


----------



## fluffy jumper

Caught 5 mins of abba then DH wanted the TV for Xbox.  I wouldn't usually oblige but as he is working 7 days a week at the moment and doesn't get any down time I have come to realise that for some strange reason he finds killing people on a TV screen is how he relaxes.  I don't think I will ever understand!!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shorts, I was 45 last week and keep telling myself 'what is the difference between being 44 or being 45'.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Shorts can't wait to see u both in 2 weeks 
And well impressed Hun with u booking tx  

Z lovely to have u back  

Sarah hope the do was fine Hun  

Evening everyone  

Feeling odd at the moment ladies
I almost feel like I can't face/ can't handle / don't want any more tx   
I'm sure that must sound terrible but it's how I feel


----------



## shortie66

Thanx Tracey    its only a number.... a bit like fsh and amh really     


LM totally get how you feel hunny, its normal i think, its called fear sweetheart.       No one can make you do it if you dont want to.       Looking forward to seeing you and having a proper chat, and hopefully we can talk your fears through and get you in tip top condition


----------



## Little Me

Shorts dunno what's happened really - just a combo of everything and I guess how many of my friends that are suffering - I thought I was a strong person but maybe not so dh

Xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

ladies....one of these is needed     each and every one of you are strong women ! ... i could never have done what you have done.. thats why my path changed (would not change it for the world tho now obviously) xxxx


----------



## shortie66

LM          sweetheart, we'll get ya sorted          


Popsi we are all strong in our own ways sweetheart, and to go through the whole adoption process means your just as strong as the rest of us hunny


----------



## fluffy jumper

Lm big hugs sweetie. Do what you feel is right for you. Being on FF it is easy to get caught up in more tx but you the end of the rd comes at different times for different people. Maybe more counselling would help you decide.


----------



## Spuds

Evening all xx


Just to send some whopper ones of these                                 to Shorts n Scot xxxxxxxxxxx - holiday sounds like a brilliant idea xxxxx




LM - hun xxxxxx


Hello to Mags n Sausage n RC n LV n all at team PR 


I'm a bit blue - wont go into details but it will be better soon xx


loads of love to all of you
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV.

Shorts - Glad you have a plan honey. I'm still in awe of your attitude, you're really are a class act xxx

LM - that doesn't sound terrible or odd to me, I've felt exactly the same at times. It's so heart wrenching being faced with so much disappointment it's totally logical to want to put a stop to it. Not strong? No way! You're the original hard ass! Big hugs xx

Tracey - Yep, donor all lined up, we're a week in to the cycle now. I think we'll be a bit behind you but v close. Isn't a donor cycle chilled out in comparison? I'm forgetting we're cycling half the time...

Heaps - hope you're ok and mental making hasn't set in yet x

Z - welcome home!

Jersey - Sorry to hear you're blue chicka, Can I help any? Don't be hard on yourself for feeling down, unfortunately it's part of the territory and even if it's not IF related IF is guaranteed to feature. Wish I could give you a big hug x

AFM - Plodding along here. I'm ok half the time and the other half I'm frozen with fear with this not working. Same old story, I'm boring myself! Just waiting for the call now. DH is going out to Athens on his own first to do his bit then we're both going out for ET, too much of a challenge to sort out Rolfie and the kitties for a longer period otherwise.

LadyV xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  It is odd not having to do very much.  Makes it harder to remember not to drink too much alcohol or coffee.  Not the best time of year to be stopping/cutting down drinking.  I will be in the 2ww during almost all of the xmas parties I have to go to.  Everyone knows me as someone who likes to have a drink or two so I will have to pretend to be on anti b's.

btw, anyone know if it matters if you take one too many progynova (estrogen) tablets. I have to take 3 per day and keep forgetting if I have taken one, so once a day I might have had an extra one.

Jersey.  what's up?  

Lets try and have a London meet sometime in January.


----------



## LV.

OMG! We just got the call and we're off... DH has to be in Athens on Wednesday to have the old needle in the nether regions (bless him) then it's ET on Saturday. 

Tracey - I've been terrible with alcohol too...I wouldn't worry about the extra estogen, my program has me taking 2 at once in the eve from today onwards anyway

****! In a total spin now... Thought we wouldn't be off until next week. Was going to get immunes retested tomorrow but won't get the results back and have time to have IL drip I don't think. Will just book it any way I think

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Bless you ladies, you're just the best   

LV & Tracey- absolutely hoping and praying for you gorgeous ladies   

LV- How's the tree? has Rolfie had a go yet?
GD had a little play but has been good as gold after a  few stern "leaves"   

Spuds- Hunny, you know you can share anything with us and we're there for you   

oooooohhhh LV..............Just saw your post hunny  WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO, this IS your time. OK. End of


----------



## fluffy jumper

We will be cycle buddies LV as my DH is doing his bit on Wednesday too.  My ET could be Saturday, Sunday or Monday depending on whether they want to try and go for blasts.  I just hope we get some embies to put back.  That is the trouble with egg sharing it is always a possibility.


----------



## LV.

Everything crossed for you Tracey, have you got any details about how her cycle is going?

Thanks LM, you are a love. Rolfie has eaten 3 ornaments from the tree so far and the cats keep hiding under it but ti's still standing. How are your lot coping?

Think I need to go and lie down! Heart is racing, really wasn't expecting that news today

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

They don't really tell you anything about your donors cycle unless it looks like it is going pear shaped.  I presume all is OK with no of follies as they only confirm EC date when she has had a scan.  She has been a donor there before so they know she got a good no of eggs last time.  The other problem with a egg sharer cycle is that you don't often get any frosties.  This will definately be my last go, unless I am lucky enough to get frosties. 
I hope you get a flight to athens for DH.

In our house it is me that eats the ornaments from the tree.  I am putting mine up next week.


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> In our house it is me that eats the ornaments from the tree. I am putting mine up next week.


 Hope they are chocolate ones   don't think the others would taste very nice. 

LV - whoo hoo hun, you are off and running, hope DH has a smooth trip there and back   

Shortie -


----------



## Flotsam

Hey ladies
Just popping on to say hello to you all. Hard to keep up with you all as so many of you. Anyone else here starting tx around 20th Dec? I am hoping my FSH will be lower so i can have a good chance this time. 

LM totally get how you are feeling. Feel that way all the time xx   

Tracey - i am hoping all goes well for you and you get some fabulous embies!!   

LV sending you lots of positive vibes too.

Spuds - hope u r feeling less blue today   

Zahida - glad u r back safe and well. Great to have a bit of sunshine in the winter. Great that Easyjet treated you so well as you hear all sorts about budget airlines and how they treat people in such situations. It is a gorgeous 28 degrees here and i am loving it. However, wish i could get a little peek of the snow that i miss so much. Having said that, i would be sick of it if i had it 24/7   

Hope everyone is well   
Floss


----------



## Little Me

Floss   

AM- Hi love, how you doing?


----------



## popsi

Hiya ladies     

just a quick post...LV and Tracey... good luck ladies xx

love to everyone, sorry cant stop mega busy and back painful !x


----------



## fluffy jumper

DRIVER225 said:


> traceymohair said:
> 
> 
> 
> In our house it is me that eats the ornaments from the tree. I am putting mine up next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they are chocolate ones   don't think the others would taste very nice.
Click to expand...

Yes chocolate ones. Also, my friend used to buy me an advent calendar every year as my birthday is just before advent. This year she has refused on the grounds that every year I end up ripping the whole thing open by about 10th December to get at the remaining chocs.


----------



## A-M

Hello Everyone,

Sorry to barge in like this, but after my third failed cycle I have been told that donor eggs are now our only hope and despite a bit of research on my part this area is all a bit of a mystery to me!!

To give a little bit of history, we have been TTC for what is now fast approaching five years and during the last couple of years have had 3 ICSI cycles (2 via NHS at Queen Mary's in Roehampton and the 3rd at The Lister).  On my first cycle I managed to get 6 eggs, 4 of which fertilised and 2 transferred (no frosties) and I was lucky enough to get a BFP.  Unfortunately after a couple of scans it was confirmed my pregnancy was non-viable and so an ERPC ensued to deal with the missed miscarriage.  The 2nd cycle was a disaster with only 3 eggs and this time no fertilisation so no transfer.  I was told this could be just unlucky, however on our thrid go I managed to get 5 eggs, 4 of which were mature and again failed fertilisation.  The Lister started to say how this could be bad luck (not reading my history) but have since stated that the failed fertilisation of 4 eggs is most likely to indicate an egg quality problem - so not only do I fail to produce many eggs (AMH is 1.7) but the ones I am now producing are less than satisfactory!!

Anyway, we have our follow up appointment this Thursday at The Lister, but early indications are that donor egg treatment there costs 'on average' £7K and the wait could be as long as two and a half years, which is around two years too long for me!!  I have read about a few clinics abroad where the cost and wait seems to be more reasonable, Reprofit in Czech Republic, Serum in Athens, Dogus in Cyprus and Isida in Kiev, Ukraine  Does anyone have any experience with these clinics and if so would you mind sharing it?  I would be really interested to hear your thoughts and how easy it is to deal with clinics in a foreign country.  My understanding also is that the donors in these clinics would be anonymous - and that any resulting child (assuming we get that lucky) would not be able to find out who donated the egg?  Is this correct?  I've given it all a serious amount of thought since it all went pear shaped for us (a couple of weeks ago now) and I have to say this appeals, as I'm not sure how I'd feel about my child searching for their 'real Mum' back here in the UK when they turn 18.

Anyway, sorry it's a bit of a 'me' post, but if anyone can provide any help or information it would greatly be appreciated.


AM


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi A-M
Sorry you have had such a tough time.  a few girls on here know what failed fertilisation feels like.  I only know about UK DE as I would like any resulting child to be able to trace their genetic mother if they wanted to but I appreciate that many people don't feel like this. I waited about 3-4 months to be matched the first time but about 9 months to be matched this time at CRM London.  Lots of girls here have had/are having DE abroad at a variety of clinics so I am sure someone will come along and give you advice.  

If anyone was wondering why I am posting so much today it is because Max is off school with a heavy cold today.  He hasn't eaten properly for the last few days.  you can tell he is my child though as he does seem to be able to manage to eat the odd chocolate I give him.


----------



## H&amp;P

LM - I'm ok thanks, just made an **** of myself by crying in my yearly review   , and it wasn't even a bad review, he was being very complimentary about how well I have coped with my workload even with everything we have going on at home and asking what our plans are going forward.

A-M - (my namesake) TX abroad is very straighforward, I have had 2 cycles at Dogus in Cyprus (no wait about £3500 for a donor cycle or £4500 for a tandem cycle where you try to stim but have the backup of a donor), I am now moving to Serum (no wait £5000 for DE cycle), there are a couple of girls on here who have been to Reprofit (about 9 - 12 month wait last I heard, not sure of cost but cheaper than the other 2 I think) You are correct in that any donor would be anonymous and your child would not be able to trace them at any point. As Tracey has just posted CRM in London is the UK clinic with the shortest waiting lists. The other thing to consider is that if you do DE in the UK you will probably be egg sharing so will get 1/2 the quantity of eggs you will if you do DE abroad (though there are some clinic s abroad that also share the eggs).

Tracey - We only realised yesterday we had forgotten to get an advent calendar   , guess we aren't quite in the Christmas spirit.

I need tips from all you domestic godesses as looks like we are cooking Xmas lunch for about 11   , now I love to cook but I don't do roast dinners    so could be interesting


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone,

More hugs for you Shorts, as others have said. you are an inspiration.      
Glad that you have a plan and are back on the waiting list. x

Louise, Thinking of you today and hoping the scan goes well.    

Zahida and Spuds, I'm so glad you both finally made it to your homes! What epic delays! I'm sorry your feeling blue Spuds and hope it lifts soon. x

Heaps,         

LV,        

Tracey,         

AOC, sorry your confidence has been knocked by that silly man!    
I hope it's starting to come back with time.   

Hi Pops, Sorry your still struggling with your back.     

LM, I know the feeling re more tx lovely . . it doesn't sound terrible, it's such a tough thing to go through and it's only natural to want to protect ourselves from further pain and disappointment.    

Hi and Welcome A-M.   

Hi Elinor, Mal, Mag, ASB, GB, RC, Driver, Flotsam, Swinny, Jo and everyone else.   

Feeling a bit blue too the past days . . fed up with the intensity of my job, my relationships on and off the rocks, I'm not hopeful about the prospect of more tx and am still waiting for a scan so my consultant can decree wether the Polyp can be removed on the NHS or not and am generally flat, apathetic and struggling to be motivated or get enthusiastic about anything. Sorry for the me rant  
On a positive note the snow is melting and thankfully the lads we look after are back to college. After 6 days of 24/7 with them we have a little space to chill out until they come home for supper. x


----------



## fluffy jumper

Driver, I have a top tip for cooking christmas dinner - get DH to cook it!  Alternatively buy BBC good food christmas edition.  The thing I always had trouble with was roasties until DH (used to be a chef) told me that you need to par cook the potatoes more than you woudl think before they go in the Oven.

Leola, sorry you are feeling so down.  I hope it passes.  ikwym about the intensity of job, sometimes I just feel like I just can't cope with it anymore.  I find it passes a little but just comes back.  On my new years resolutions every year is 'leave my job' but it has been on there for at least 4 years now.


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Well af has finally reared her ugly head so at least i can get sorted for hidden c mycoplsma etc. Im not actually sure tbh if i even believe they exist but i've got to throw every thing i've got at our last shot      Bit of a     moment has have had email from reprofit saying my donors egg retrieval is 3rd august which is my birthday      


LV and Tracey wishing you both the very best of luck         and         you both get the best ever christmas present.       


Leola         sweetie, nothings ever bloody easy it. Concentrate on the relationship if you can tho, sometimes its the only we have control over       


AM 11 people for xmas din dins      Are you mad       do them a cheese sarnie and tell them to be grateful.    Snap on the advent calendar, tho i did remember to get lewis one     


A-M this is going to get confusing    Im a reprofit girl and they are booking now for august/september, but could have got me earlier if i had wanted.       


Hiya to LM Popsi Spuds flotsam and everyone else.        


Scottie doing me a coffee and it dont happen very often so off to make the most of it


----------



## LV.

Shorts - What a birthday pressie! Very auspicious. You've arranged so much in such a short period of time. I have my slot at Reprofit that I've not cancelled yet, it's for May... I wonder if they would let you have it as a swap? If you'll be ready by then or want to move it forward? Might be worth an ask if you fancy it?

Leola - sorry to hear you're blue honey. I think it's only natural throughout this whole process - there are dark times but I have faith that brighter times always follow. I hope that's sooner rather than later. I hope your doc can give you some answers, it must be frustrating. Be kind to yourself xx

Driver - my best tip is to write a list of timings in advance, start with what time you want to eat and work back and list each step with the time by the side of it. I did this the first year I cooked for a large number and it saved my tush, especially after a few glasses of bubbly! It meant I didn't forget anything. The other thing I do it try and make as much ahead as possible and freeze it (stuffing, pigs in blankets etc) so you just defrost the day before and it's ready to go in the oven/ be served. It cuts down the amount of jobs and I tend to prep veg the day before too where possible. I also found a free iPhone app Waitrose have put out for Christmas which has a widget that tells you how much of each veg you need when you put how many you're feeding, very handy! It also has recipes and the like. Will be a doddle for a lady of your talents...

AM - Welcome to the thread. Driver gave some good info there. I felt that I definitely didn't want a known donor at first but I did a U turn after reading some of the stuff on the DCN but have gone for anon after all! Bit of a mix but I'm impatient and a known donor means a wait here in the UK and egg sharing or going to the States where tx is astronomical so we have plumped for Serum in Athens who so far have been amazing and I've not read a bad thing about them on the Greece boards. They also have matches if you're fairer in colouring and there's no wait. I've also cycled at the Jinemed in Istanbul (OE cycle) who seem to have had some good results with PRs, we have a number of Jinemed bubbas. You can't have DE there but if you were considering a fab low cost clinic for one last go with your eggs I can whole heartedly recommend them. 

We've booked our flights, I have immunes retest tomorrow and I have a scan and intralipids booked for Thursday. Hope to god all is ok. As DH keeps saying "Feels like it's all gone turbo!"

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Woooohoooooo LV           me big fat **** off for ya hunny bun        We are staying with august sweetie, gonna go over in april and have my hysto and scotts gonna do his bit then and freeze it    will take the pressure off him


----------



## lainey-lou

Hello girlie whirlies   

Shortie - glad to hear you have a plan as it always helps to be able to look forward.  45 isn't old, didn't Jo Brand have two children at 44 and 45?  So it is still possible to have a natural baby at 45 and beyond.  Also glad to see S is looking after you - no sugar in mine   

LM - awww hun, it is natural to want to run away from tx, especially after so many disappointments.  Only you can decide if it is right for you to go on    Just know that we are all here to gently push you along in the direction you choose   

Driver - sorry to hear you feel    sending you lots of    and   

Spuds - ditto with the    and   

RC - loving the pic of little E, she's a stunner alright   

LV - how exciting.  I remember thinking my cycle came around quickly.  Sometimes with IF it feels like you are always waiting around and then all of  a sudden it is all go.  So excited for you and    for a sticky little embie (or two).

Heaps - blimey!  Three embies    Didn't know you could have three?  I am also    for a sticky little embie (or two or three) for you.  Enjoy being PUPO and stay away from the pee sticks   

Tracey - really hope this one works for you.  I am routing for you and praying with everything I've got that this is your time       

AM - I had DE at Pedios in Cyprus.  They said the waiting list was 6 months to a year but, as I wasn't too specific about my donor requirements (just wanted same colour hair and eyes), they found me one in about 2 months    I started cycling at Create Health in Wimbledon and went out to Cyprus for five days (could have been three but wanted to make sure) and the cost of tx was £5K ish, plus travel.  Well worth it though cos I had twins    I had to share eggs with another lady but, fortunately, my donor got 20 eggs so we had 10 each.  I often wonder if the other lady was as lucky as me but will never know because it was done anonymously.

Just wanted to add (for everyone) that actually I wouldn't be worried now if it hadn't been anonymous as the babies are MINE and only mine.  It is really hard to explain but I just look at them and feel so secure with them that it wouldn't bother me if they did want to find their egg mummy.  They look so much like my husband (and people say they look like me) and I know them so well that they couldn't possibly be anybody elses and this woman is irrelevant.  It is very hard to put into words but they are as much a part of me as my older DD, who was conceived naturally.  In fact, these days it becomes less and less important all the time that they were donor conceived.  Just thought some of you might find this useful to know as you are going through donor at the mo (or are planning to).    

Louise and ASB - good luck with the scans    

GB, Nix and Swinny - still thinking about you all the time and hoping you are feeling stronger and more positive every day.  Baby steps at the moment    

AOC - hope you are getting about again.  Has the snow gone now?  That can't help with your confidence   

Popsi - so sorry to hear you are still suffering.  Back pain is a killer and I really sympathise.  I think the route you took is equally brave and also littered with hurdles and disappointments so you shouldn't underestimate how gutsy you have been   

Doh!  Can't remember anything else.  Sure I've forgotten someone.

AFM - I have messed up my pil for about the sixth month in a row.  I am not on the pil cos I suddenly think I may pop out some natural babies    I am on it to ease my PMT and periods (get chronic pain at AF time).  So, if I mess the pil up I end up coming on early and staying on for the rest of the month    It is so annoying.  Trouble is, it is so many years since I have had to remember to take it it just doesn't come naturally   

We are all full of cold so I am extra grumpy (as are the babies).   

Apart from that everything is hunky dory   

Love to everyone 

L x


----------



## LV.

Ahhhh!!! I've made a big boo boo on my meds. The oestrogen they sent me from Greece also has progesterone in the same packet (they are different colours) but dozy mare here has taken the progesterone as well as the oestrogen. Penny said this isn't the best news but hopefully it'll be ok and I'm getting my progesterone level tested in the morning. If it's too high then looks like it might be cancelled - ****! I'm so cross with myself as the instructions clearly say to take the white only. I hope I've not messed things up


----------



## lainey-lou

Awww, LV.  I hope it is ok.  I am no expert in these matters so can't really advise but, worse comes to worst, can't you freeze the embies and you start again?  I know that isn't ideal but wouldn't delay things too long and would limit the extra cost.  I am sure someone sensible will be along soon to advise   

Meant to send    to Leola too in my last message.  Sorry to hear you are so down x


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  I hope things are OK. How long have you been taking the progesterone for.  We have EC on Wednesday too and i have to start the cyclogest from tomorrow so if you haven't been taking it for many days already then it will be OK. Can you get your progesterone measured quickly? I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  

I must say I have loved being at home today.  It is so nice to be able to cook dinner for 6pm instead of getting home at 6.30, rushing around and then feeling like I just want to go to bed rather than being productive in the evening.  Hopefully I will be on maternity leave in 8 months time and every day will be like this


----------



## LV.

Thanks girls, just trying to calm down a bit... I'm due to start progesterone on Wednesday. Penny did say the progesterone is low dose and is hoping it'll be fine. From what I can make out on the packaging (it's in Greek!) each tablet is only 0.5mg and I took 4 today and 3 yesterday and the pessaries I have are 50mg a piece so it's tiny in comparison. I should get those bloods turned around in the morning so fingers x'd

Why am I such a div?!

Tracey - I found the slow cooker a god send when getting home late, switch it on in the morning and it's ready when you walk through the door with virtually no prep and the house smells yummy. Perfect winter food too. Like you say though let's hope maternity leave provides the answer!


----------



## shortie66

LV ahhhh hunny these things happen all the time, they are only low progesterone so hopefully wont have made too much of a difference especially since you have only taken them for 2 days.


----------



## T0PCAT

Evening all - its freeeeezing tonight and DH is away working so my hairy hot water bottle is unavailable   

LM, Leola, Jersy - sorry u are feeling so down about IF treatment.  It's the worst thing in the world to go thru and it gets harder to keep positive following dissapointment.  
Remember LM you still have 8 great embies waiitng for you the odds that at least one of them will stick around.    
Leola - IF tests even the strongest of relationships so don't beat yourself up.    

LV     as the others have said its a very low level of progesterone, I am sure it will be ok.  Worst case the embies have to be frozen for a FET and modern freezing techniques mean that they survive the process a lot better.  

Tracey - sending you lots of     .  Hope marcus feels better soon

Shortie - I am sorry AF has arrived and I am    you test negative for hidden c and mycoplasma , they can be difficult to clear

Floss - 28C, I am soooo Jealous

A-M - so sorry you are in this crappy situation.  I can't advice on anonymous DE as my younger sister has donated her eggs to me and I have to frosties waiting for me.  I can highly recommend Jinemed in Istanbul, they have lots of experience treating poor responders if you want one last shot with your own eggs

Driver        

Popsi - have you asked you GP for a referral to a back specialist?  You shouldn't be in pain for this long.  

Swinny, Nix, GB -thinking of all

AFM -have my px for my next two shots of humira.  I have a follow-up to arrange with Dr Eskander after my hysto.  I am going to ask him to do my mycoplasma re-test whilst I am there.


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls 

Just popping on to say hello. My tinternet has been down since Friday so I have been bereft without my girlies.

Not had chance to read back but GB text me with Shortie's news. 

Shortie - As I said on the teext I am proud of you for your strength and I think your Plan B is a gud'n. Sending you lots and lots of love and   

LV - Nah I think you'll be cool with that small amount of Progesterone darlin    and like Tracey said you'd be starting on the cyclogest in a few days anyhow. Ooohhhh excited for you     

You too Tracey looking forward to some more lovely BFP's on here     

Leola - Oh honey I know excatly how you're feeling sweetpea. Sending you a big    as it sounds like you need one bud   

Heaps - Hello honey, hope you got back ok and everything went well in Athens   

Sorry for the lack of perso's but just stepped in from work and I am shattered from having a weekend of complete blowout. Christmas do on Friday followed by Faithless and an all bl**dy night 30th party afterwards on Saturday. Think I've drunk my own body weight in Vodka Cocktails over the weekend...great for helping me forget for a wee while    Suffering for it now though


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Shortie August sounds good to me.  Sounds like fate to me !!!

Ladyverte That seems like a tiny dose to me but don't know much about these things.  I will     it will all be fine.  You will be PUPO before you know it.

Tracey Wow not long now.  Sending you lots of     .  You two will be PUPO before you know it.     for little Marcus.

LM, Leola, Spuds Sorry you girls are feeling down.  As Zahidae says IF tests the strongest of people and strongest of relationships.  I sometimes feel like I am Rocky the amount of times I get knocked down and have to get back up again.  My DH doesn't know whether hes coming or going, how he puts up with me I will never know.    

A-M I don't know anything about DE but I am sure there will be some girls on here that will be able to help.

Driver  We have all cried at work sometimes.  I could win an Oscar for crying at work.     

Sobroody     for you hope you are feeling a little bit more relaxed.

Hi to Lainey Lou, Cal, Mags, Pops, Flo, Louise, RC, Heaps, Anna and anyone else I have missed.

AFM today went a little better at work.  DH is also now speaking to his parrents.  Went up on Sunday to visit them.  Was very awkward but it was always like that anyway cos his parrents are not big talkers and I used to always end up talking loads to fill the silence.  Like I did not do that on Sunday cos I was too busy staring at the photos on the wall of their grandchildren and trying not to cry.  Not sure why just felt that way out on Sunday.  Sometimes I am fine and think I will keep on going til I get what I want and other days everything makes me upset or angry !!!  Also slowly coming to terms with the idea that my younger feckless brother and his idiot girlfriend are going to have a baby before us.  God I sound awful.  I love my brother but hes hard work.  But I am getting there.

Everyone take care

Ginger


----------



## Kittycat104

LV - I can't help with the meds issue but I hope it turns out OK


Shortie - as ever, I am impressed with your planning.  Chin up, you will get there one way or another   


Swinny - cocktails sounds good!  Nothing like a Manchester night out to lift the spirits a little.


Leola - sending you a hug.  IF is hard enough to cope with at times, without other difficult bits of your life not working as well.  I have found my stressful job to be a relief at times for taking my mind off things, other times its been just too much.  And I think most of us have been through some really tricky times with our DHs.  How long will you have to wait for the scan to decide on the polyp?


Driver - lunch for 11 - well done you!  I am impressed.  I also favour writing a list with all the timings on as its easy to forget once you get going.  Have you got a big oven?


Tracey - hope Max is better soon, although it sounds like you are quite enjoying him being off!


Jersey, LM and others that need it - here is a big hug   


9 week scan today - all looks fine, so hopefully I will be able to have a few less sleepless nights for a while.  Thank you all for your good wishes.  I know its hard to hear others news at times, so I really appreciate it.


Louise xx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Louise Just wanted to say before I logged off that I am so pleased that your scan went okay.  Looks like you have got a little fighter on board.

Ginger


----------



## mag108

LM: Sister, it's hard to keep momentum. I want a to put to words how hard it all is.... I am sure it'll be in a poem somewhere. How do we keep going I dont know? When is it time to stop (so afraid of that time). Kisses to you  I am just totally bumm88ed out having to do tests and fight for it all  

LV: Crikey that is faaaaaaast. We are all with you hun. Good luck with all the retest and IL's. And what a pain about the pills, hope it's all ok.  

Tracey: so soon for you too! x Tough getting thru xmas parties without a drink but after the first one sober u will see just how gross it is with everyone else being drunk as a skunk! Glad u had a nice day  

Shorts: xx  

Floss: havent properly said hello so big hello! Where are u based?

Pops: you are there to give us hope too  

Zahida: You are home! What a transition for u!

Leola: As LV has said hope it passes, ups and downs this path....Would love to meet with you by the way. Sheffield is it? Let us know when u might fancy and a northern meet.  

Louise: glad your scan went well hun  

GB: kisses  

Swinns: cant wait to catch up properly  on Fri

afm: busy with freelance work and career coaching. Got appt booked for counsellor for both of us re next tx which seems like a real achievement. So sml steps forward (after last week calamity of missing blood tests showing up 5wks late while new tests went off to Athens and Dh's arm not giving blood 'cos of the cold'  ).....


----------



## fluffy jumper

Louise. Fab news on the scan.  Are you waiting until 12 wks for the next one?  Positive scan news keeps me going thinking that it is possible for it all to go right sometimes.


----------



## Ourturn

Wow, yesteday was busy! 

Louise  - fantastic news re the scan, delighted for you   

Leola - your feelings are totally normal given everything you are going through     

Spuds - big      to you too! 

LV - how exciting! Sure the med thing will be ok     

Swinny - bet a blow out was what you needed   

GB - have you looked into miscarriage testing yet?

Tracey - is et tomorow?     

Heaps - pupo lady     

Driver     

Mag - hope the session goes well     

Shortie - you are my hero!   

LM       

Popsi - I agree your back problem has gone on way too long. Have you seen a physio?

Zahida - good luck with the follow up

AM - welcome   

Hi Lainey, Flotsam and everyone I've not mentioned 

Managed to work from home today which is a godsend. Can't believe how cold it is   

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl

Morning, quick hello from me as at work, don't have any internet access at home at the moment..hope to be back online shortly.....x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


    its bleeding cold.


ASB your cheque will be in the post today, sorry it had completely slipped my mind    


Morning beachy     


Off to do some printing for cafe and then merry hell for christmas shopping, if im brave enough


----------



## Flotsam

Morning ladies!!

I am three hours ahead of you time wise so that’s why i look like i am such an early bird altho Shortie has got in there before me   

A-M – can’t provide any answers but sending u lots of positive vibes  

Driver – totally sympathise with cooking as i can cook but so cannot do roast dinners – i never get the timing right for any of it.

Leola sorry you are not feeling on top form – all this tx stuff is such a rollercoaster and along with that we have to get on with everyday life too!

LV – i have blown you some bubbles – wish you lots of positive vibes!    

Louise, congrats to you!! Fabulous news

Mag, hey there - I am based in Dubai. Great weather now but often around 50 degrees!

Hi Lainy Lou, Tracey, Zahida, Swinny, Ginger, Anna, Beachgirl , Nix and all the other lovely ladies i have missed

Shortie - enjoy the shopping and hope the weather improves for you all.

AFM - My cycle is over xmas period so don't feel so into Xmas at moment but am slowly getting into Xthe mood as i have put up the tree   . Desperately trying to lose a few pounds before the tx starts but finding it hard - all i wanna do is eat puddings and chocs at the moment   
Floss xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning flotsam    you have definately done better than me i havent even got the tree up yet     


Have just spent an awkward 10mins trying to insert a tampon via an applicator thingummy. Now im not a tampon girl but have used the ones in the past that you just shove up ur fandango    these are applicator ones and hadnt got a clue what te hell i was supposed to do      3 tries later and i managed to get there tho


----------



## Flotsam

Hey Shortie  that's so funny - i hate those tampons with the applicator - don't use them half the time as often the applicator would end up up there!! lol

Yes, the tree is up and i have been listening to carols to get me into that vibe but am having to really try. DH thinks i am a nutter as i keep seeing Hark the Herald Angels Sing at the top of my voice - believe me, i have no singing voice whatsoever!

Enjoy the Merry Hill today!! I miss that place - used to shop there when it had just opened when i lived in West mids.

floss x


----------



## shortie66

Morning heaps      loads of            coming your way sweetheart        P.S. AOFC's marmalade is scrumptious as is the damson gin


----------



## Flotsam

Heaps - am sending you lots of positive vibes. Really hope this is it!! You are doing well not to symptom as that can drive you nuts. Really hoping for good news - everything is crossed xx


----------



## Ourturn

Driver - Delia Smith's Chrismas - her original green coloured book is brilliant. I used this when I first started cooking Christmas Dinner and it never failed me. You can make cranberry sauce and giblet stock (for the gravy) and stuffings the day before. Her walnut and celery stuffing is lovely as is her bread sauce. last year I discovered Nigella's gingerbread stuffing..really delicious. 

Morning all


----------



## Flotsam

Anna, love the sound of gingerbread stuffing...mmmmmm


----------



## AoC

Good luck with the scan, Louise! Oh, you've had it and all's well! Great news!  I'm with Tracey - good news tells me it's all possible.

((((GB))))

For what it's worth, Anna, I thought you were beautifully calm and coping brilliantly when I saw you.  Hope the dogs are enjoying the snow!

Thanks, RC. Yes, I'm getting my driving mojo back. Today, fishtailing all over the side roads in Carlisle, I was laughing rather than gasping, so that'll do nicely. I have decided that the Astra is just a bit of a dumb animal, and I can't expect it to behave sensibly *g*, so I shall have to be 100% in charge. Now I've stopped expecting it to be intelligent and reasonable like the Golf, I'm doing better! Lovely bruises, though!

Holiday sounds like a fab plan, Shortie! Hugs to you. I'm glad the gin was such a tonic! We're having a good few snifters in this weather! And blimey, Shortie, you don't look your age! ;-) I always used to use applicator tampons, when I still could. Never got anywhere with the others! And Hooray, you like the marmalade, too! 

Glad you're home, and glad you were looked after, Zahida!

*g* Tracey, when I was still gaming, there was nothing so stress busting as killing a few elves and assorted monsters on one of the Elder Scrolls games. All joking aside, for me, it's the fact that you get totally absorbed in the game, so you don't have any space to think about things that are bugging you. It's a great switch-off. 

LM, lovely, I know what you feel is probably temporary, but what's so horrible about not wanting to do any more tx? If someone were to offer me the chance of more tx, I'm 99% certain I would turn it down. It's okay to hate the struggle, love.

oh Mash, my sweetie. *hugs for the blues* The blues come and they go. Share if you want to, but you don't have to. You're a beautiful, strong, clever lady, and you will beat it.

Everything crossed for you, LV! *hugs* I'm sitting here trying to think of something better to say, but it all boils down to this: I think you're fab, I think you deserve this, and I hope with all my soul you get it.

Same goes for all of you.

LOL LV, I just thought, "gosh, your poor DH, I wouldn't like to have a big needle jabbed into my.... oh. I already did. Several times. Ah well, he'll be fine." ROFL!!!

Exciting for you, Tracey and LV!!!

Heaps, I'm LMAO at you forgetting to ask about your OTD. Sounds like a girl after my own heart.... ggg Fingers crossed, PUPO lady!

*waving to Driver* Hugs, lovely. I often find annual reviews hard work. But often I find the year past hasn't been as bad as I thought, too. Hugs. Great advice from LV - I confess I have all the dishes written out on post-its, up in a column on a cupboard door. When a dish is prepped, I move its post-it one space to the right, when it's cooked I move it again, when it's in its serving dish and ready to go on the table, it comes off the cupboard door. Then I can see at a glance where I am with everything.  My other top tip would be to buy fiddly stuff from M&S - gravy, bread sauce, whatever. And get your DH to at least sort out drinks... Delia's countdown was my original tutorial, now I just adapt it as I need to. She's fab for detail.

Hey Floss.  *waving*

Popsi, have they not sorted out your back yet? Grrrr. Hugs for you and hope it gets better soon.

AM, I'm sorry you've had such a hard time- welcome. I'm no expert on anything tx related, but I'm sure you'll get loads of good info from the knowledgeable ladies.

Leola, get out and get some sunshine, when it comes out. You've got loads on your plate and it's not surprising you feel low. Lots of hugs!

Hey Lainey. Lovely words!  We had another two inches of snow last night, on top of the two inches or so left of frozen snow that's been down since it started. It's still crazy white and crazy icy out there - around -10 at nights, and -5 during the days!

Oh No, LV! I hope it works out! Hugs!

That sounds like a good weekend, Swinny! Hope you can get some rest, too, though. You know, it's so nice to be able to picture people when you read their posts. Especially since we now get to picture you as gorgeous and in your fabulous dress!

Joint counselling sounds like a brilliant idea, Mags - I never could have got DH to agree to that, fab as he is. 

I think I've got everyone for once! Sorry if I've missed you!

AFM, we've been getting on the Christmas bandwagon! Decorations are mostly up, but we'll be getting the tree from here - http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/infd-6hrl25 on Sat, weather permitting. Could be a laugh, as it's at the top of a mountain pass! Traditionally, we always get the tree together, play Christmas carols in the car on the way back (usually with the tree between us, as we get a big 8-footer most years), sing at the top of our voices and have whiskey coffee when we get home.  I'm way behind on the baking, and have made a tactical error by ordering a large stock of gluten free bread, so the freezer is going to be somewhat over-committed. Whoops.

We have a little artificial tree in the living room (big natural tree goes in the dining room) with silly, fun, sentimental ornaments on it. Chrissy-kitty is busy trying to kill them all...

But we haven't found our Yule Log yet. 

My bruises are either fading or coming out to surprise me, depending on where they are. The seatbelt ones are classic! But I'm very grateful for how well my car protected me. Bad news is that the car being written off means my lease car contract is cancelled, and then I have to start a new one. But because my organisation is being abolished in a couple of years (if not before), they're not signing off on any new contracts. So that *censored* might have done us out of a car. I have not the remotest clue how we'd replace it.


----------



## AoC

Wow.  Now that was a monster post....  LOL!


----------



## Flotsam

Hey AnnaofC - that message was an epic indeed!! Good to hear you are on the mend - have had to go back a few posts to discover what happened to you. Sounds like you were so lucky!!


----------



## Acropolis

Just logged on to see how things were going with you, ladies. 

I am so, so, sorry, Shortie.   However, I like your attitude, you are a strong woman and I am sure you will get there one day.   

Heaps, good luck, I am thinking of you.     

RC - I could just munch on that baby of yours   , she is absolutely adorable!   

Lots of love and     to everyone!

Exxx


----------



## popsi

Morning ladies

I am ashamed to post after the mega posts over the last few days as i have nowhere near enough time to do personals like them and would HATE anyone to think i forget them if i mess them out    

Its soooo cold at the moment here... the garden is white and solid, we are feeding the little birdies twice a day at the moment the poor mites are so hungry

Shorts you made me laugh with your tampon story lol xx

Please know your all in my heart and prayers each day and i wish you all the luck in the world and hope you achieve all your dreams in 2011.

As for me , i am having physio on my back at the moment had 2 sessions have another tomorrow, not really helped so far but guess its early days yet... very busy this end trying to get everything ready for christmas as I go back to work in 12 days ! .... gutted but know how lucky i am and i dont ever forget it

Right off to prepare lunch now before DH goes to work and then off to see a friend this afternoon 

See you later ladies

xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Flotsam - its is and really works!

Anna - Have been ordered not to go into the park with the dogs at lunch. Its an ice rink. DH let them off the lead as it was too icey to hold onto them both. Daisy discovered she can't run on ice...went sliding past  DH super fast on her back with all four furry legs in the air    wish I had been there to see it!


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - so chuffed your scan was ok.   

ASB - you mind yourself and stay away from the snow.  Your story about daisy made me laugh   

AOC - I am not worth to be in the presence of such an amazing poster.  
 
shortie - enjoy the christmas shopping at Merry Hell   
Floss -       for your cycle.  Xmas in 27C must be fun

LV - hope your blood test is ok

heaps - have everything crossed for you


Driver -    
Hi Elena, Lainy Lou, Tracey, popsi, LM , Swinny, Ginger, Anna, Beachgirl , Nix, mal, zuri, spuds, GB and anyone else I have forgotten

Fortunately we are going to DH's parents for christmas so having dinner cooked for us


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - so chuffed your scan was ok.   

ASB - you mind yourself and stay away from the snow.  Your story about daisy made me laugh   

AOC - I am not worth to be in the presence of such an amazing poster.  
 
shortie - enjoy the christmas shopping at Merry Hell   
Floss -       for your cycle.  Xmas in 27C must be fun

LV - hope your blood test is ok

heaps - have everything crossed for you


Driver -    
Hi Elena, Lainy Lou, Tracey, popsi, LM , Swinny, Ginger, Anna, Beachgirl , Nix, mal, zuri, spuds, GB and anyone else I have forgotten

Fortunately we are going to DH's parents for christmas so having dinner cooked for us


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - so chuffed your scan was ok.   

ASB - you mind yourself and stay away from the snow.  Your story about daisy made me laugh   

AOC - I am not worth to be in the presence of such an amazing poster.  
 
shortie - enjoy the christmas shopping at Merry Hell   
Floss -       for your cycle.  Xmas in 27C must be fun

LV - hope your blood test is ok

heaps - have everything crossed for you


Driver -    
Hi Elena, Lainy Lou, Tracey, popsi, LM , Swinny, Ginger, Anna, Beachgirl , Nix, mal, zuri, spuds, GB and anyone else I have forgotten

Fortunately we are going to DH's parents for christmas so having dinner cooked for us


----------



## T0PCAT

Louise - so chuffed your scan was ok.   

ASB - you mind yourself and stay away from the snow.  Your story about daisy made me laugh   

AOC - I am not worth to be in the presence of such an amazing poster.  
 
shortie - enjoy the christmas shopping at Merry Hell   
Floss -       for your cycle.  Xmas in 27C must be fun

LV - hope your blood test is ok

heaps - have everything crossed for you


Driver -    
Hi Elena, Lainy Lou, Tracey, popsi, LM , Swinny, Ginger, Anna, Beachgirl , Nix, mal, zuri, spuds, GB and anyone else I have forgotten

Fortunately we are going to DH's parents for christmas so having dinner cooked for us


----------



## T0PCAT

oops I managed to post the same thing 4 times   .  sorry


----------



## Jumanji

Just dropping in so say Shortie I am so very sorry    but I thoroughly admire your attitude.


----------



## LV.

Just quickly as on the iPhone as on the train but progesterone only 0.5 and lining a fab 9.6mm wihh triple layer (it's never been that good ever!) 

I have a severe Gorgon rant brewing for when I get home. Despite everything being just fine I STILL got the doom and gloom speech, with a topping of guilt to round it off. I can't believe I paid him for the privilege! Is there any other way to get Intralipids girls?! Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Great news about the progesterone and lining LV! And rant away if you need to. Sorry, I don't know anything about intrawotsits. x


----------



## Little Me

LV- No idea of the Intras but great news on lining hun    

Hi Jo   

Tracey - wishing you all the luck for tomorrow  hun   

I won't be able to make the Jersey meet up in May ladies I'm really sorry. As I thought, we have the boys that weekend 

Love to all
xx


----------



## lainey-lou

LV - woo hoo!  Great news.  All systems go       

Rant away about the Gorgon.  I could listen to moaning about him all day long   

Hi Z, AOC, popsi, floss, asb and everyone else 

xx


----------



## lainey-lou

Hi LM - can't you bring the boys with you??  I think others are bringing kidlums x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Lainey, can't bring them as we only have them from Sat Am to Sunday Pm and have to collect them from Leeds and Telford so wouldn't work 
xx


----------



## AoC

LV, that's great news!  And rant away about Gorgon - clinical excellence doesn't excuse sh*t customer skills.

My own rant alert - the organisation won't be replacing my lease car, because we have to save money and because we will cease to be sometime in 2012.  While I understand that, it's really hard to swallow that because of something I have no control over, and was not my fault, I'm going to lose my wheels.  When the hire car coverage runs out end of the month, we'll be down to one car - a ten year old Micra.  There is a slim chance that I could take over someone else's lease car contract if they're leaving, but the only option on the horizon is a petrol, 3 door, 1.3 litre Corsa.

I have nothing against Corsas if that's what I'd researched was ideal for my needs.

We don't have savings and can't get credit, so buying is not an option.

I could do with catching a break right now.  :-/


----------



## AoC

(PS - I do realise that on the scale of things, this is a small issue.    We'll manage, one way or another, and it'll all be fine.  I just hate being penalised for stuff that's not my fault, you know?  Anyway, sorry for whining about 'things' when it's people that matter)


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna.  It is not a small issue at all.  Being without transport available whenever you need it when you don't live in a city is really difficult.  The only tip I have is to buy lottery tickets.  I wish I was one of those secret millionaires so every time I heard one of you needed something like a new car, tx etc i could popl a cheque in the post.

LV.  Great news about those progesterone tablets not increasing your prog too much.  Will you be on cyclogest and gestone soon.  Fab lining.

EC is tomorrow not ET. HD has found someone to cover the shop so all is good.  I am still fretting over whether I should be having clexane (I don't have any cotting issues but do have raised NK's).  I emailed my MC Dr who I can't name or it will be deleted and no response. I know he doesn't do email or phone consults but I would have thought I woudl get some kind of response to my email.  CRM said the would prescribe if my MC Dr has recomended clexane.  Strickly speaking he hasn't specifically for me but the protocol on his website does.  What shall I do?

Popsi.  Have you tried an osteo or chiro for your back as  well as Physio.  One of my best friends is a back speciaist physio and she woudl kill me for suggesting chiro/osteos as she thinks physio is he way to go.

Heaps.  I would go for 10 days after blasts or 12 days after a 3 day transfer if I were you.  Actually, I will probably start testing 5 mins after ET knowing me.  I am a very bad early tester.

i have been at home again today.  I took Max into school all full of cold again and he burst into tears so I bought him back again.


----------



## AoC

Thanks Tracey.  

I've just heard that now it's looking extremely likely that I will lose my job next year.  

Things just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Ourturn

LV - great news, check out that lining! Ignore Gorgon grumpy so and so! 

Tracey - if you really want clexane all I can suggest is getting an Appointment with Dr S somehow. A lot of nhs recurrent mc docs will prescribe clexane even you have not been diagnosed with a clotting disorder in case you have one they haven't discovered/started testing for yet. So you could use this argument? This was something my consultant was willing to do and then we found out I was MTHFR+ so turns out his reasoning was sound. 

Anna - what a mare!     Do you need a car to do your job? ie is it a tool for the job? If so I would argue that you need it. 2 years is still an awfully long time away. Failing that I am sure there are car warehouse type places which offer credit even if your credit rating is poor? Another option (and you may not like this one) is to see if a parent would take the agreement out for you and you pay them? You really need a good care where you live. I really dislike vauxhalls of any type. Can really recommend a diesel honda civic. Solid car and runs really well. The new focus' seem good too 

Zahida - yup wish dh had taped it...fraggle on ice! 

Hi Lainey, LM and LJ


----------



## LV.

Oh Anna - I don't think you're whining at all. It does matter and being one car down will have an impact on how you and your hubby go about things day to day. It's seems so insane you're going to loose out here. Do you have any legal cover through house insurance or similar? I got free legal cover through the AA policy I had when an uninsured driver ploughed in tot he back of me and wrote off my car (and and 3 others!) and I got some compensation and it didn't cost me a bean as the legals were picked up by my policy. It's worth looking in to as you could be able to claim for whiplash etc and use the pennies towards a new car. It's certainly worth checking out any policies you have as many offer free legal eagles that may be able to offer a solution. 

Tracey - I'd say go with the Clexane... It's not going to do any harm (is it?)

LM - Hi love! Shame you can't make Jersey, but then neither can I so perfect excuse to plan something else me thinks  

Elena - Hello sweetie pie! How are you feeling? Have you made any more decisions about your next step?

Popsi - ouch to your back, hope the physio helps soon 

Anna - The animals are funny on the ice aren't they?! Poor Rolfie is all legs and ears at the best of times but on the ice it makes him appear even more gangly. 

Zahida - I thoiught there was an echo in the room there for a minute! Lucky you being pampered for christmas, room for a couple more do you think?!

Driver - I concur with Anna and Anna (ha!) about Delia... My first Christmas din dins was hers to the letter, you can't go wrong with a bit of Dels 

Shorts - How was Merry Hell? Have you finished your shopping yet? you seem to always be there! I'm doing all mine on line, can't stand Christmas shopping in real shops. Tampon - he he! Big hugs x

Flotsam - I think we're genetically programmed to eat mince pies in December, it's what nature intended. Even more so in the snow! Thanks for the bubbles xx

Heaps - Thanks for your reassuring texts today! Once you said that about the lining not being measurable in leutal phase I knew it'd be ok. Sending you some snuggly vibes for those beautiful bubbas to settle in

Lainey - Hello lovely... So you have some Gorgon stories to tell then? 

Swinny - Go girlfriend! Sounds like you're having a ball... I find going a bit mental after disappointment does a good job of distracting. I'm impressed you managed an all nighter! Hope you feel better soon. Gone are the bouncing back the next day from a hangover, eh?

GB - Glad things are looking a bit brighter, hugs

Louise - Congrats on your scan! Is the next one 12 weeks?

Mags - Sounds like you're moving mountains with your hubby in a short while. This is much better than a few weeks ago when you thought it was all no go with him. It's amazing what we can achieve when we put our minds to it, well done sweetie... he'll be signing on the dotted line in no time

Love to anyone I've missed!

So blinking Gorgon....*** Rant alert!***  First off when he was scanning me he asked me if I'd had a hysteroscopy or saline scan and was all furrow browed so I naturally thought there was something sinister he'd seen on the scan. When I asked what was wrong he said he'd explain at his desk. More panic is setting in as I'm doing up my flies only to be told my lining was fine but he was concerned my lining could be "progesterising" (is that even a word?!) but it did look ok on the scan and the bloods would tell us more. He then laid it on thick about me not doing humira or LIT. I explained this was treatment I didn't want to have and Dr Sher said was unnecessary for my last cycle (I think just even mentioning Sher p*sses him off!). He then said my NKs were really bad (everyone else has said they are raised but not awful!). I'm just glad I know he's a doom maker or I would have been really distressed ater the consult.

He expedited the bloods which all came back ok but despite both bloods and lining being just as they should be I think got another speech saying that I've probably reduced our chances and where they were 60% before they were now probably 50%. And what's he basing this on exactly? My normal progesterone and oestrogen levels and good womb lining?! And to round it all off nicely when I asked about when I should have more intralipids he said "I'm surprised you're asking, you never listen to my advice anyway", errmmm... No... I listened to another doctor's advice - shame on me! Too many egos! I had my drip and then handed over the best part of £700 which I did through gritted teeth and just had to console myself with the fact that at least I was earning some airmiles! 

Sorry rant over!!!

Anyway, Penny is happy with all the results so that's all that matters... DH is flying to Athens tonight for his procedure tomorrow. Praying they don't have any issues getting any of the little blighters.

Ooo that was a monster! Better sign off

Love to all
LadyV xxx


----------



## LV.

Oh Anna - just read about your job... I'm so sorry petal. You must feel like you're swimming against the tide. When this happens to me I find a blooming big scream and a sob help enormously and then once some of that tension is released I can plan ahead and often something even better comes along. I hope this happens for you lady, you deserve it xxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Yep LV, that sounds like the Gorgon I know and loathe, I mean love    He has the interpersonal skills of a dead cod!  I should completely ignore him, he makes everyone feel that way.

He once told me, when I asked why he was scanning me "To see what is going on in your body".  No sh*t sherlock!  He may as well have told me to mind my own business............. and then he relieved me of several hundred pounds.  I felt like I'd been abused and had paid for the privilege.

At least you have P to give you some reasonable perspective on things.  I think you have a fab chance of success so      all the way pls   


Tracey - if you were a secret millionaire you wouldn't be one for long - millionaires only get rich by being super mean in my experience.  I know a couple and they are the tightest people I know.  I hope you do win the lottery though, I could do with some new boots please    Good luck with the EC    

Anna - oh lovely, that sucks big time.  It is not a small thing to lose your wheels and then to be told you will lose your job too is too much.  I am sending big hugs and lots of love.  Perhaps you could put the feelers out soon for another job and see what is around rather than wait for the axe to fall?   

ASB - LMAO at the image of D on her back on the ice, bless her.  You definitely shouldn't be walking the dogs in your condition if it is so icy, don't want to take any chances   

LM - thought that was the case but thought I'd check.  What a shame, would have been lovely to meet the boys, they look so yummy in their photos x

Shorts - hope you got your shopping sorted.  Nothing like some retail therapy to distract   

Hi to everyone else.

L x


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Oh AOFC what utter crap news         im hoping that your luck turns soon sweetheart      I would definately put in a claim for whiplash injuries tho hunny after all you were hurt.        


LV Gorgon sounds like a right [email protected]     Good news about the results on the prog tho.    


Nearly finished all the pressie shopping, now off to try and squeeze a sample out


----------



## LV.

It's all glamour eh Shorts?!


----------



## shortie66

ladyverte said:


> It's all glamour eh Shorts?!


       

Oh yes, thought i'd wait till the builders had buggered off home, but they've just dropped out they're working late tonight to get the tiling finished     Oh well ust have to barricade the bathroom door me thinks


----------



## LV.

I'm sure I read someone had luck with a teaspoon for this task... Wonder how you'd explain that one in casualty if things went a bit Pete Tong!


----------



## shortie66

ladyverte said:


> I'm sure I read someone had luck with a teaspoon for this task... Wonder how you'd explain that one in casualty if things went a bit Pete Tong!


       Hope they warmed it a bit first


----------



## LV.

shortie66 said:


> ladyverte said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I read someone had luck with a teaspoon for this task... Wonder how you'd explain that one in casualty if things went a bit Pete Tong!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they warmed it a bit first
Click to expand...

This conversation is on a merry downhill slope!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shorts.  I can remember posting that squeezing out a tamponn was the most disgusting thing I have ever had to do.

AnnaofC. I agree, make a claim

Lainey.  When I win the lottery I will buy you the pair of boots I have seen in Russell and Bromley which are £195    they are lovely though.

LV    to Gorgon. Doesn't he realise that stress is meant to have an impact on IVF and immunes and he seems to pile on the stress to everyone he sees.
Is there somewhere else you can get intralipids in London.


----------



## T0PCAT

LV - you can get [email protected] to do the intralipids. They send a nurse to your house to administer it. there is some info on the immunes thread.

AOC - I would put in a clain for your injuries, you could get some money towards a new car.


----------



## LV.

Thanks Z, I've read about that but i think they need a prescription which, you guessed it, comes from G himself! Unless there's anyone else that issues them? Anyhoos, immgetting ahead of myself... I need that BFP first!

Evening Tracey!

I'm here on my one tonight, DH is at Heathrow waiting to fly. Can't remember the last time I had a night on my own!

Xx


----------



## shortie66

Oooooo LV chick flick choccies and a few glasses of wine then


----------



## shortie66

Tracey hope all goes well with your ec tomorrow sweetheart, will be thinking of you       


LV couldnt penny do you one hunny          


Squeezing complete    thats me 270euros lighter


----------



## Ourturn

I used a teaspoon and it worked a treat!   

LV - that's the problem with immune doctors...no one agrees 100%. Thing about Gorgon he is the only one in the uk (and I stand to be corrected) who will treat immunes if you tx with someone else or get pg naturally. Other immune docs who can prescribe intralipids are attached CARE, Lister or ARGC. Sadly he's all we've got, but frankly he's helped me get my miracle so I can't diss him (though I agree his communication skills need a lot of work) . He did also call me at 9pm one night when I was spotting...he's not all bad.


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - meant to say - you should DEFINATELY put claims in for whip lash for you and DH...a few grand will get you a reliable runner AND some extra to put in the bank!


----------



## LV.

Anna - You're right... I'm sure Gorgon has his positives, just wish he'd show them more often! I don't think him having the monopoly on all this really helps, it feels so restricting only having one choice. I knew I'd read about a teaspoon! Needs must hey? 

Shorts - all done? That's a moment of your life you'll never repeat hey?! (Are you doing 2 in case 1 gets lost?! I hear it's advisable) It's [email protected] telly for me tonight and too much risotto. It's a treat to watch any old [email protected] I like
as we've been trying to only watch "decent" telly of late (I hasten to add that X factor makes the cut)

Tracey - good luck for your ET, hope we both get a good haul. Ours is tomorrow too. 

Oops, I'd completely forgot our EC was tomorrow! Just been worrying about DH's swimmers retrieval. 

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Tracey and LV - good luck for EC tomorrow.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I feel sick   .  DH is late home so I have eaten a whole M&S luxury cottage pie to myself, well I didn't want DH's half to be spoiled.  Now I am eating a bowl of jelly and ice cream as thats what Max was having.

Couldn't remember how long men should abstain before giving their sample.  Didn't want DH to have old swimmers laying about so he had a little shuffle last night, now worrying that he won't have enough. I am failing miserably to have the 'what will be will be' attitide that I promised myself   

Annasb.  When is your next scan, is it this Friday?

LV.  Your poor DH.  You can't win though as mine is worrying about whether he will be able to produce.  He hasn't failed yet after 4 times.  

Thanks Jo


----------



## shortie66

LV all done hunny, one done one tho    suppose i could manage another one tomorrow and keep in fridge? Thought you should only keep it in fridge for 48hrs max tho     You wouldnt know if it was lost before the other "sample" expired tho would ya       I'll be watching coronation street in a bit    with cumberland sausage pie, curly fries and a walnut whip for pudding


----------



## LV.

Wow Jo - just seen your ticker... 9 weeks already! Time flies. Are you having a scan soon? Thanks for the well wishes


Tracey - there's ALWAYS something to worry about isn't there? My poor DH indeed - he's had so much work done "down there" bless him but he's very unphased by it and never complains. Mmm... cottage pie. I just had 2 servings of risotto if if makes you feel better. 


xx


----------



## mag108

Tracey I a really surprised CRM wont give you clexane. What about your GP?


AnnofC: Sounds like a bad news day. And losing the car is an issue. And I sincerely hope that is not the case re your job.Big things to take in. Sending you a hug in the hope it helps at least a little


LV: agree, grumpy gorgon! honestly! He does sound like to had a right go at you today! Please pay no heed, as you say, lots of egos! Good luck to your DH.


Shorts: my sample was lost in the post for 4 wks and still fine so no exp date!


all my love and hugs huns.


----------



## LV.

Shorts - I can't remember who said to keep 2 samples, it was someone on here so Im sure they will say hi soon. I'm sure they kept it for a while "just in case". Come out, come out, whoever you are!  I think it's because the samples can get lost and it means you not having to wait for AF again and having to go through the squeezing ritual a 2nd month. How are you sending the sample? Courrier or normal mail?


----------



## fluffy jumper

I have now eaten a second bowl of jelly and ice cream as Max decided he didn't want it.  That is after reading about avoiding saturated fat if you have immune issues.  Anna, I remember you telling me that chocolate raises NKs.  
This must be the worst time to be cycling, no booze, no chocolate, no mince pies at Christmas.  I just wish I could be the kind of person who could actually have the will power to avoid all those things.  

LV, that does make me feel better knowing I am not the only one who has eaten two portions of dinner.

Mag, CRM said that if my miscarriage consultant recomends sterioids they will prescribe so I have just emailed sayin ghe does 20mg and asked them if they will give DH a prescription when he goes tomorrow.  

Reading on my Drs website he says clexane from 7 days before ET.  When have others started taking it?


----------



## LV.

Tracey - I've been prescribed Clexane from CD5. I have raised NKs, MTHFR and Leiden V. Im wondering how long to wait before opening the box of Fox's choccie biccies in the Christmas treats pile 

Hi Mags!


----------



## shortie66

Oooooo christmas biccies LV    i havent bought any yet cos i know i would have started on them by now    


Tracey are you getting some practice in for when you start the steroids hunny     


Looks like tampon round 2 tomorrow then    hope i have better luck with the one in the morning


----------



## LV.

OMG, my poor hubby... the flight to Athens delayed because there was no pilot. Pilot turned up and he's on board but they aren't taking off as there is a problem with the cargo bay - someone has loaded the containers in sidewards so they are unloading the bags and then having to cut out the container to get it out! Poor thing was landing half past midnight if it was on time, will be much later now. Bless him


----------



## fluffy jumper

step away from the biccies LV!  Your poor DH, it must be stressful enough without flight delays.

I tried to make biccies with max today, one batch were OK but the others needed another minute - I then remembered about 15 mins later and they were black.  Also made a choc fudge cake for a work sale but burnt that too.  Not having much luck with baking in the oven in this house.  The trouble is I am famous for my baking at work and they have sent round an email saying ' tracey is baking one of her wonderful cakes which will be raffled'  I don't think they are expecting a burnt cake.  

I have to get up super early in the morning as I have acu booked in London at 8.20.  The idea is to keep me relaxed but i don't think it is going to be relaxing getting the 6.50am train.  I just need to make sure I have been a recent patient when I ask them for pre and post ET ac incase it ends up being on Sunday.

Shorts, enjoy your tampon squeezing again tomorrow!


----------



## LV.

I'll have the burnt cake Tracey, I like a bit of crunch! 

DH is off... he said there were bags flying all over the runway but all sorted now and they are ready to take off. Bless his cottons!


----------



## shortie66

Good luck MR LV    


Tracey me too on the burnt cake please


----------



## mag108

..it was me who said two samples. Especially if you are doing royal mail not fedex (but would do it anyway).
....lots of crazy things have happened to get in the way of samples/tests being done including just plain old human error of them getting lost.
Here is the list snow, strikes (ba and air traffic control greece) ash clouds....so do two shorts and beat the odds!


x


----------



## Kittycat104

Loving the cake and jelly chat - it's making me hungry.

Tracey - best of luck tomorrow.  I imagine the train will also be very cold.  Wrap up warm!

LV - lots of luck for you too and hope DHs journey is troublefree from now on

AOC - my DH got £2k for a whiplash injury

Just spent a very tense half hour watching Corrie- so good this week.


----------



## Ourturn

LV - your poor DH! 

I'll have to catch up on Corrie in a bit...Monday's was very good 

Sad news today, best friend's dad died suddenly last night. Saw him 2 weeks ago and he was on great form...a real character. So sad, he will be sorely missed


----------



## calypso-sky

ahh poor LV's DH hope he is ok we all feel sorry for them when they travel or do stuff on their own   

ahh shortie how are you doing ?      the holiday sounds fine in feb get away from this weather   

re the sample i lied to my gp and said i needed a urine sample then ran away with it.. but it cost £1.50 with royal mail PUT FRAGILE ON THE ENVELOPE AND LOADS OF COTTON WOOL

give lewis a massive hug for me and im missing you guys alot everyfriday since i was there ive been wishing i was on the train again im soooo distressed      

tracey omg burnt cookies did the smoke alarm kick off   

ahh louises ive missed corrie so much ive had to stop and convert to lookin at kat slaters ridiculous sausage of a belly like wtf never seen a belly with that shape before omg  

OMG AofC can't believe gina golf is dead  i was there with her two weeks ago that is so not fair .
i would put a claim in defo my friends say their payout to customers minimum for whiplash is about £3k

hello everyone one got an assignment ive been diggin my head in the sand but i can't face starting it help anyonee

hello zahida.. LM, Driver, Sausage, spuds, purps, popsi, beachy mags, swinny , izzster, RC(loving amelia's wee hat arhhhhhhh)

hee haa santa is coming whooo hoooooo


----------



## fluffy jumper

Cal.  I can't help 'procrastinator' is my middle name.  What is the assigment?

Anna.  I am sorry to hear about your bf's Dad, I can't imagine losing mine.  Big hugs.

DH has kind of rescued cake, he cut the sides top and bottom off and now it is covered in choc fudge icing you would never know.  It is very handy having a DH who used to be a chef.  It would be even handier if he came into the kitchen for anything other than rescuing a disaster.  Off to bed now so I can get up for my early train.

Night night, sleep tight, mind the bed bugs don't bite.

Isn't it amazing what a couple of unscheduled days off work does for you.  I feel so much brigher than I did a week ago.


----------



## calypso-sky

good luck tracey               

Hi heaps hope you are doing ok hunny bunny


----------



## AoC

Oh no, LV!  Your poor DH!  Hope the rest of the journey is smooth and easy.

Im LMAO at the samples.  Since I don't use tampons, all I'd have to do is squat over something and cough.... LMAO!

Anna, lovely, I'm so sorry about your friend's Dad.  Awful when it strikes like that.  Hugs for you and her.

Bless you all for your love, sympathy and advice!  Only problem is, I don't have whiplash!  Spoke to the insurers solicitor and they said they'd usually act if I had an injury where I was still experiencing problems after a month - and I don't, truly I don't.

Clarification on the job situation has put it back in the 'we don't know yet' box, so I'm putting that worry to bed again for now.  It could very easily be redundancy, or just a shift of employer/terms, it's impossible to call at the moment.  Deep breaths, and I'll worry when we get there.

Thanks for.... well, for being the wonderful, supportive, generous-hearted folks you are.  *smooch*


----------



## shortie66

Evening   


AOFC im out of damson gin      i have put a bottle on my christmas list for scottie tho doubt it will taste as good as yours      cant believe it only lasted 2 and bit nights     I dont blame you putting the work situation to bed for now, worry only if and when it happens. Cant you claim for any of the injuries you sustained tho? It doesnt just have to whiplash does it?       


Tracey and LV wishing you both oooodles and oooodles of luck fo tomorrow my darlings            


Just had a bit of a spat with scottie over his lack of housework/cafe organisation skills     i think he has learned the error of his ways, i think the saucepan round the head taught him        LOL i do love him but he is soooo dozy sometimes


----------



## shortie66

Cal Mags Louises totally missed your posts    soooorrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy head up **** again


----------



## Ourturn

Had a light bleed when I got up this am, a little pink turning brown. More than spotting   . Will try and get scan bought forward to today.


----------



## LV.

Oh Anna - I really hope this is just early pg bleeding you read about all the time.    Hope you managed to sort out an earlier scan


xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anna(SB) -      Hope you can get scan sorted     

LV - Hope DH's SSR goes smoothly and you get a lovely crop of mature eggs from your Donor     

Tracey - Hope your Donor has had a great cycle which will mean loads of lovely eggs to share


----------



## LV.

Just got the call and the sperm retrieval was successful and we have motile swimmers. Penny will make a call about whether to freeze any after fert. One fear over... Now just waiting for news of egglets. So relieved.

xx


----------



## popsi

Anna...      honey that you can get your scan xx

lv...great news about DH honey xxx

Tracey...good luck with your donor xx

Much love to everyone, cant stop off to physio this morning, woke in agony again ! xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Anna hope you get scan bought forward and that everything is ok sweetheart xxxxx
LV and Tracey best of luck to you both for today xxxxxxxx


----------



## AoC

Popsi, can you ask the physio whether you should be sleeping in any particular position?  Have you tried sleeping on your side, one leg bent, with a pillow under your knee?  Just a though - it's helped with me in the past.

Anna, lovely.  There's nothing I can say to you that you don't already know.  So I'm just going to send hugs, good wishes for a scan today, and remind you to drink and eat good stuff, rest as much as you can, and hang on in there.  Hugs!

Hooray, LV!!!  That's great news.

Hoping for more great news for Tracey soon.


----------



## popsi

AnnaofC...i will ask darling...big big       for your sh!tty time at the moment too xxxx

shorts...morning xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning pops and Aofc :-D we are far tooooo busy for wednesday morning, its just not on! Lol


----------



## popsi

shorts...busy is money for hols !!! just think that    x


----------



## Lilly7

Morning Ladies,
Just popping on to send Anna a big hug and       . 
Thinking of you and hoping that you can get a scan sorted for today. x

Thanks SO much for all the lovely supportive words for my Blueness. You girls are the best. x

Must rush now. 

Love to everyone. x


----------



## AoC

Far too busy, Shorts!  It took me an hour and a half to make a 40 minute journey this am!  Although I did have to stop to kick the ice out from behind the tyres.... *g*  It was -16.5C on the way to work this am.  *frozen face*

Hi Leola!    are the boys back at college?

Thanks, Popsi.  I'm feeling a bit more even-keeled about it all this morning.

And also slightly embarassed.  Since after all my talk of not having whiplash, I will confess I had a monster pain in my neck yesterday, and it's still here this morning *blushing*  Not sure if whiplash can come on over a week after a crash, but I promise if it's still here tomorrow I'll see the GP, and then call the insurers' solicitors back.  Sighs.

In the meantime I've got a sticky heat pack on (I love me my Thermacare) and I'm wearing a scarf!

And yes, you can all wag your fingers at me and go tsk, tsk....  ;-)

I saw the toerag who crashed into us on the way to work today.  Husband had to verbally restrain me from pulling over and going and punching him.  

That would have been extremely satisfying.


----------



## Malini

AOC - I am diving in to wag my finger as your litigious North American comrade. Whiplash injuries can take years to show themselves. When I was in a 5 car pile-up on the M1 in 1998, my solicitor wouldn't settle for 2 years. I got 6K. My dear, sweet friend was sat next to me and claimed nothing and 3 Christmas holidays later woke and couldn't move. Her dr said it was the crash and that's why the statute of limitations is 6 years. Insurance companies rush to settle because they don't want to deal properly with these slowly occurring niggles. Take your time and get seen by an ortho and DO NOT LET THIS GO! Yes, the fool made a mistake but you wouldn't be let off if it had been you (though very unlikely as you sound like a stellar driver).
All meant with love.

Anna - I continue to pray.

LV and Tracey - Hoping today is a good day.

And kisses all round.

Malini xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - I would have been very suprised if you had gotten away with no whiplash/neck injury given the impact. DH was involved in a much milder shunt in stationary traffic on a motorway a few years back and he had whiplash. 
Glad you are contacting the solicitor...that idiot deserves to pay   Well it will be his insurance company who pay but I'm sure his premiums will rocket and rightly so. 

Thanks ladies.  Bleeding has stopped touch wood. Waiting for the consultant to call me back. In the meantime have upped my steroids to 40mg (self medicate me?   ) and I'm off to see my lovely gp. Hopefully she will agree to give me a one week course of antib's. Have had x2 1 week courses and have realised the spotting/bleeding has started a few days after finishing each course. If Penny's theory is correct, I need one more week, and that will see me through to when the placenta is established. Just hope bubs is still hanging in there.

Anna x

PS Hi Mailini...Anna listen to the wise lady!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just got here after acup so can't stop.  Just wanted to say AnnaSB I am (is there were a word for praying when you are not religious?) hoping with all my might that all is OK for you.

LV, great news.  I have texted my DH to check he is on the train (he should have been on the 9.50) but no reply.  I will absolutely kill him if he has missed the train by leaving it to the last minute.


----------



## AoC

Fingers crossed, Tracey!

I'm glad it's stopped, Anna.  Keep us posted with your doc contacts!  Sounds like you and Penny know what's needed - and that sounds so positive.

Malini, I love you.  *sniffle*

I promise if I'm not better tomorrow am, I'm following up.  There's lots of things against me - whiplash is usually associated with read end impacts (is it me, or does that sounds rude?  ggg), and I have had neck problems before so they could argue it wasn't the crash.  BUT the only time I've been referred for physio was for a lower back problem, so that's a saver.

Anyway.  We'll see.

Thanks for the love.  More so because it's not IF related.  *smooches*


----------



## fluffy jumper

DH rang me from his little booth so unless he has a problem producing or sp are not good then all should be well.  Also, I have a scrip for clexane coming from both my MC Dr and the clinic so all is well on that front too.

Cake is for tomorrow so fingers crossed nobody says 'yuk this tastes burnt' !

Hi Mal.  How are you doing?


----------



## Little Me

Just popping in to say

Tracey & LV - good luck lovlies   

Anna-    

AOC-   

Crap at personals at mo ladies and I am really sorry, hard at work


----------



## LV.

Anna - so pleased you have stopped spotting. I think it's encouraging you're seeing a pattern, adds weight to Penny's theory and that you're beating this thing   


Anna - You've been told! I think it's very sensible advice from the girls. -16?! WTF?! I don't think I could manage in that cold. You truly deserve your hard @ss title


Leola - morning... hope you're feeling a little brighter today


Mal -   Lovely to see you


Tracey - Wishing you good news... Glad DH got there ok! 


LM - Hello busy bee!


Heaps - Hello my lovely!


AFM - We got the call - we have 9 eggs! Perfect ones too she said   DH is on the plane back and I'm making chocolate truffles. Very smiley indeed.


xxx


----------



## Little Me

lv That's just wonderful, so happy for you


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo LV you go girlie! xxxxx
LM how you feeling sweetheart? xxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Wow LV, brilliant news, no wonder you're all smiles    Sending lots of       for the lab of lurve tonight    When are you and DH back over to Athens for ET? Me and DH are there Friday and Saturday for my hysteroscopy   Chocolate truffles?      

AnnaSb - so glad the spotting has stopped and hope you can get those ABs sorted out, sounds like they'd be a good idea   

Tracey - glad DH made it ok - looking forward to hearing news on your doners egg haul    

Heaps        how's the 2WW treating you hun?

AoC big      for you and all you've been through recently    and -16C, I thought we were suffering down here when it got to -3C but I am a southern softie   

  LM, Mal, Shortie, Popsi, Driver, Leola, Cal and everyone else   

Sorry so snowed under at work at mo so not much time to post (and taking a sly one on Friday for hysto  ) but thinking of you all all the time   

Izzi xXx


----------



## IzziLu

Oooh LV, just seen your new piccie, sooooooo cute!


----------



## LV.

Oh Iz - so are we! We fly out Fri night, have ET in the morning and don't fly back until Sat eve. You might be a bit zonked after your hysto but if you're around and up to it maybe we could grab a coffee or a bite? Where are you staying? We're at The President. I'll PM you my mobile

Tracey - any news yet?

Hi Shorts & LM! How are you diddling?
xxx


----------



## LV.

Thanks Iz - been trying to do it for ages but it kept erroring, then I realised perhaps trying to load a 4MB pic was probably a bit too much so reduced the file size and success! He is a sweetie, although a VERY naughty one. My poor Christmas tree... I'm not sure the decorations will last until next year at the rate he's pulling them off and chewing them!

xx


----------



## IzziLu

Ahh but with eyes like that you'll forgive him anything!   

We fly out Friday morning, back Saturday evening - I have to be at hospital for hysto by 7.45am so hopefully it'll be an early one and if I'm up to it would be great to meet up again   

Ooh just seen I've got a PM, prob from you eh? Ta love


----------



## fluffy jumper

Well DH did his bit but we don't know how many eggs.  Hopefully we will get a call with good news later today.

LV.  Your doggie is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Little Me

Shorts - I'm feeling good hun- as long as I don't think about TX ...   
But I'm good, cna't wait till next Sat     
How you feeling?   

Tracey I've got a feeling it'll be 8 or 10


----------



## Flotsam

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well. 

LV fab news about eggs!!

Not much time for personals as having busy day at work. 

tc
Floss


----------



## Ourturn

LV - fab news re the eggs!    Looooove the pic, he looks like Benj did as a pup. So adorable but a chewey nightmare! 

Tracey          for good news later


Afternoon all 

Saw my gp and she was soooo supportive, I really have lucked out with her. Asked me if I needed a sick note bless her, she would sign me off for as long as I wanted. But said I would be ok to self cert next this week but would let her know if its bad news Friday. That said I'm still logging on to sort bits out and foward work onto my boss. I just know I would be a wreck at work. 
She had no problems giving me antib's once she had checked they were safe. She also said bleeding is v common at 7 weeks because the placenta is growing and attaching itself to the womb and to remember the clexane makes me more likely to bleed. Agate on the other board said it could be cervix irritation from hormones (pessaries I think)
2 sleepless nights to go! 

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - meant to say good luck with the Hysto!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LV - great news about the 9 eggies!!!! And I agree - Rolfe is just DIVINE! 

Thanks for asking - Just got my 12 week nuchal and dating scan through - on Christmas Eve! I'll be exactly 12 weeks too. Looking forward to celebrating the end of the first trimester on Christmas Day with a small Bucks Fizz. We're not contemplating the option that we might not be celebrating - just too scary...

Mal - lovely to see you on here.   

Hi LM -   

Heaps -   for you.

Tracey -   for lots of eggies for you too. 

ASB - glad you have a supportive GP. I'm sure the scan will be fine - I've bled quite a lot so far and all still ok.

Izzilu - good luck with the hysto. 

I've had cystitis for about a week now and it's getting worse. Just read in a pregnancy book that it can be dangerous in pregnancy - so off to the GP's to get tested. Oops.   

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## Ourturn

Ladies - some advise please. Want to send flowers to BF and her Mum to say we're thinking of them (the Dad died). On the interflora website. Should I go for whites or something more cheerful? Would cheerful colours be inappropriate? 

Jo - didn't realise you had bleeding too.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna did you mean Izzi.  Heaps is on 2ww so I hope she isn't having a hysto.

No news from me.  I have just emailed the clinic.  I bet they told DH and he wouldn't think to pass on the info!!!

Anna.  I presume you have tried to get a scan earlier than Friday.  
I would always go for white as I love white flowers.


----------



## LV.

Good news Anna, you're lucky to have a nice GP, mine is such a grumpy old man. I don't think I'd mind getting white or coloured but i think if you're not sure then I'd send white that way you know you're on safe ground.

Tracey - the wait must be killing you! They must know as I always thought ECs were always done in the morning. Can you call? 

Jo - hope the cystitis clears up quick... ouch! Hope it's nothing to worry about xx 

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

We have 5 eggs, lets hope they all fertilise.  apparently DH's swimmers were fine


----------



## Little Me

Great news Tracey


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - great news, sending you Barry White love lab vibes    

Played it safe and went with whites/creams
http://www.interflora.co.uk/catalog/product.xml?product_id=2420374;category_id=18

Can you belive you can order a bouquet for £499!  Who would spend that?


----------



## LV.

Great news Tracey... Barry is playing here - I'll just turn him up

Anna - they are beautiful. £499 on some flowers?! WTF?! Do they send someone round to do the dishes too?

xx


----------



## T0PCAT

LV - 9 eggs is fab and well done to DH on his swimmers

Tracey     

ASB - glad your GP ahs been so good and the bleeding are stopped     

Heaps     

Hi to everyone, posting from work so no persos


----------



## Ourturn

Sorry, need to clarify. Bleeding has stopped but have had more light brown spotting this afternoon. Pants!


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna you poor thing I remember that awful sick feeling when you are knicker checking. I hope with all my heart that it is one of the bleeding in early pg stories when all is ok.

Silly but I feel a bit disappointed with five. At least that's four more than I would have got with my own eggs


----------



## mag108

LV: fab news al went well with dh and that you got a good batch!


Annsobroo: Sweetie    it's all ok.


Tracey: so glad it's all going ok! Fab about your eggs


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - I can understand that, especially when you hear about women (or freaks of nature as like to refer to them   ) who produce 20+ you will probably find the quality of the 5 is great. Think its better to have 5 good quality rather than 10 where the fert rate is not as good


----------



## mag108

tracey: agree with sobroody, clinics will often cycle for quality over quantity (Penny at Serum does).....


----------



## purple72

Tracey hunny 5 is wonderful! Imagine if any of us got 5 eggs, we'd be sooooo happy! Think of it in those terms, and soon you'll be pupo missus!!! LV wonderful news hunny! you too will be pupo soon! praying for lot's of barry white action tonight!

AnnaSB hunny rest up sweetie, it's good that it's no longer red, fingers crossed for the antiB's and good news for the scan!

Hugs to everyone else, Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## LV.

Tracey - hugs to you and echoing 5 is fab! I feel awkward saying that with 9 in the bank but in sharing terms that's the same and your donor has come up with a great number there. Quality is the key
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Just woke up after a mega afternoon nap    must have been more tired than i thought.


Congrats LV and Tracey on all the eggies 9 or 5 it dont matter you only need the one girls         and the barry white cd's blasting out for ya both   


Back later must go run a bath and try and wake up a bit


----------



## popsi

Tracey and LV... thats great news on the eggies...Tracey 5 is great but i can understand..     for next steps ladies xx

shorts.. you must have needed it sweetie xx

love to everyone else... seen physio today she seemed a bit baffled     had heat treatment bit off pulling about and if no better will have some accu with it next week !! bl00dy hope its better doing my head in now !


----------



## AoC

WOO HOO LV!  That's brilliant!!!  

Good luck with your hysto, Izzi.  

Jo, I hope the cystitis clears up, love!

Anna, I'm glad your GP was good - hang on in there!!!

That's great, Tracey!  Congrats on the five eggs!  (What AnnaSB said!   )

Hope it's better soon, too, Popsi!


----------



## shortie66

Good luck with the hysto izzi     hope your ok to meet LV and have a catch up later on      


Jo oooo cystitis very painful, hope you get it sorted soon       


Popsi havent they sorted ur back out yet hunny         


AOFC how you feeling today sweetie?        


LM looking forward to the curry night        


Hello prups mags asb tracey lv and everyone       


I have bagged monday and tuesday off next week, so i can clean lounge, finish christmas shopping and make a start on the wrapping.


----------



## lainey-lou

Quick one (ooh er missus)!

Tracey/Lv - it only takes one (unless u want quads  )  . Hoping for good fertilisation tonight xx

Asb - aww Hun, bleeding is so worrying but it really isn't always bad news. I am proof of that,had some massive bleeds and it was all ok in the end. Nothing I say will stop u worrying tho so here's a hug and kiss to keep u going til the scan puts ur mind at rest  xx

Iz - hope the hystythingy goes well  

Popsi - poor u. Hope ur better soon x

Jo - sure the scan will be fine. When was the last one? X

Love to everyone - Lm, shorts, Aoc, spuds, floss, cal etc

L x


----------



## shortie66

Im used to quick ones lainey


----------



## H&amp;P

wowsers it's been a busy and fruitful day on the PR thread, just a quick post before I go to my bed (in Copenhagen so an hour in front of you all)

LV - fab news on your donors EC, will try to check in tomorrow for updates but got back to back reviews all day and then got to dash straight to airport, will be thinking of you   

Tracey - great that DH's swimmers were ok and 5 is a good number if they are all mature, got everything crossed for you   

Izzy - hope you have a smooth journey on Friday and the hysto goes OK, there is a restaurant that they like to send people to near the clinic, maybe you could meet LV & DH there for a quick bite (that is assuming you are going back to Serum to watch the DVD after your hysto?)

Heaps - still got everything crossed for you   

Shorts - more of these for you  , though sounds like you have a plan, hope you got your second sample OK (I did say to do 2 in case one got lost in transit)

Anna(SB) - Really hoping that it is one of those early pregnancy things and everything is going at it should be for you   

I know there is so much more but my brain is dead 

So  all round.

A few of the Northern girls (well not Northern in relation to Calypso & Elinor but you know what I mean), are arranging a Saturday lunch gathering here http://www.tomahawkhotels.co.uk/home.aspx?h=3 on Saturday 26th Feb (the food is lush but I'm not sure how our favourite waiter will cope with more of us Swinny  ), if anyone else is available or wants to join us pop your names on here:-
link removed - please use private messaging to swap real names
and I will add you on   

Right bed time for me, night all.   

I can hear Barry White playing away now


----------



## shortie66

AM doing 2nd sample tomorrow, couldnt cope with a tamponathon this morning was far tooooo knackered


----------



## AoC

Hey Driver - how you feeling?  

My neck's still pretty uncomfortable, Shortie, so I've booked a GP appt for Mon, like a good little girl.

*waving*


----------



## LV.

Shorts - Good luck with round 2. The things we do...


Anna - well done that lady! Sorry your neck is sore but hopefully this cloud will have a silver lining in the shape of a shiny new car 


Driver - Hope you're enjoying the balmy temperatures of Copenhagen! Not sure what link you posted but the mods have deleted it


Popsi - Yay for acu! You know I'm a convert.... I've seen greet results for back problems in clinic so hope it works for you


Tracey - wishing you     for "the call" today


Anna - hope your spotting has eased off


AFM - we have 6 embryos at "pronuclear stage" which is a new term for me but after extensive use of the search button I've realised it just means they have fertilised, happy days. 


xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Unfortunately it is bad news.  None fertilised.  apparently two eggs were immature, one was something else I can't remember but meant it wasn't viable.  They don't know why the other two failed to fertilise as DHs sperm was good, very motile and lots of it.
I just don't know what to do now, I would have to go right back to the beginning of the list I think and pay again.  gutted


----------



## mag108

Tracey so sorry to hear, that is tough.....What have the clinic saidSurely they have a policy re payment for starters. the gamble cannot be all yours! And surely they can offer a shorter wait time. Clarify it all with a call, but that is so disappointing hun.


----------



## popsi

Tracey.. I am so sorry to hear that... i have had failed fert and its a horrid thing


----------



## popsi

LV. .. great news honey xxxx ... i hope it works too as finding it difficult to move toda xx

AoC...glad you have good girl xx

morning everyone off shopping now xx


----------



## LV.

Oh Tracey, Im so sorry petal... Do you have to pay for the whole thing? That seems crazy. Money aside what a disappointment... All that time and energy getting in the head space for it too. Would you think about trying again overseas perhaps? I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

I said to myself that this would be the absolute last try.  Maybe it is not meant to be we have been so unlucky so far.  I'm not sure DH would go for another try.  Saying all that, can you give me some info on Athens, cost, timing etc


----------



## LV.

Tracey - It's €5000 with ICSI, think it's less if you don't need ICSI but not sure how much, have in my head it's €3000 but might be making that up. Price includes all donor's drugs, my drugs have been an extra €100. They can usually get a donor within a month. She likes to see you for a saline scan - I had one done here for Las Vegas cycle and it was normal so she was happy to use that so you could get that done here for a few hundred  quid. If saline shows up anything untoward she likes you to have a hysto before tx.


Time wise DH needs to be there for 1 day to do his bit (they will freeze in advance if swimmers are good) and then I'm just going over for 1 night before ET. So really not much time out of work either. I'm surprised how amazingly simple it's been to be honest.


Sorry again this has happened Tracey. You said it was one last try but your body hasn't even been involved, such a shame


xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - I am so sorry       Really hope you can get some money back. DE at Serum (Athens) has always been and still is my back up plan. Might be worth taking a look at the the thread? LOTS of success stories on there.

Driver - lunch sounds lovely but I've checked and its 130 miles away from me so a bit too far. 

LV - great news!       

Pops - hope you can get your back sorted, accupuncture is supposed to work very well for back problems

Mag   

Was up at 4am this morning so feel a bit zonked. No spotting this morning so holding my breath until tomorrow morning.

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Tracey, I can't believe it.  I'm so sorry, that's such bad luck.  What do the clinic say about it?  Many, many hugs.


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - I am so so sad for you that this has happened, I cannot believe that CRM don't guarantee anything beyond getting a certain number of eggs (don't they have to at least be mature  ), I think you should fight for some (or all) your money back or towards a new cycle. Let me know if you need any more info regarding Serum   

LV - fab news hun, hope they continue to thrive ready for you to go and bring them home   

Heaps -   

It's snowing buckets in Copenhagen, really hope my flight home doesn't get cancelled, it started at 7am and hasn't stopped since 

Sorry think I made a bit of a boob with the doodle link, didn't realise it had real names on there, I have changed it now so it has FF names so hope it's OK to repost it so if anyone wants to come they can add themselves to it 

http://www.doodle.com/5khiudcmznnvetmx?adminKey=4b5gxaht


----------



## purple72

Oh Tracey sweetheart that is so bloody unfair!! They cannot charge you for this surely Just so bloody unfair! Big hugs to you my sweetie xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Unfortunately you sign something saying that you are aware of the risks of having no eggs to transfer.  I might get a couple of hundred back if I am lucky.  I have all those bloody meds too, I spent £90 on clexane just last night.
I suppose from their point of view, the expensive things have happend, ie the donors egg collection and that has to be funded from somewhere.
I don't know how much bad luck one person can have.


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Tracey noooo, I'm absolutely gutted for you    I know the pain of non-fertilisation only too well but to have it with donor eggs when you have such great expectations must be devastating    I know what you mean about the expensive things having happened but I really hope you at least get something back from them.  Oh it's so    unfair! Lot of big       for you


----------



## Züri

Tracey I am so sorry, I really can't believe what bad luck that is, I really feel for you - lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh my god Tracey - this is utterly devastating     I've just texted you. This is s hit beyond words Im so sorry     
I have had it twice hun and it's such a vile feeling - here if u need me   

Anna glad things are looking better   

Izz- lots of luck with hysto lovely   

another sad day ladies   

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Tracey i was not expecting this news today from you, im gutted for you sweetheart, i really am


----------



## T0PCAT

Tracey - its bad enough when your OE's don't fertilise (happended to me twice) but DE's not fertilising.  Thats just not fair, I am so so sorry you had this outcome..


----------



## shortie66

Forgot to say woooo hooooo for LV       and         you get some lovely blasts sweetheart      


Pants day for me    the mop fell against the fire glass at cafe and set the sodding alarm off. £75.00 later    Am determined now to talk scottie into selling cafe, i really have had enough, its no fun anymore, too much work for not enough money.


----------



## Malini

((Tracey))

I thought my poor CRM experience may have been isolated but after watching several stories, I don't rate their one size fits all approach to stimming. Egg share is more precarious than straight DE but they should, therefore, do more to mitigate the risk. 

They left me in tatters (I had hoped too much for a pregnancy to announce this Christmas day),  and I so hope this awful turn of events doesn't do this to you.

Much love,
Malini xxx


----------



## shortie66

Malini         sweetheart, i feel the same    I try not to think about it but if my march tx had worked i would be due about now, but i cannot keep letting myself think like that i would go even more       than i already am. I really hate all this sh1 te we have to go through. I am very tempted at the moment to cancel it all, sell the cafe and fcuk off on a 3 month cruise


----------



## Han72

Awww SH!T Tracey          I am SO sorry hon.  I don't care what they made you sign, fight for some of that money back!

Malini -     yep, know that feeling 

WTF is going on at CRM? How do they pick their donors/sharers? Surely they do some kind of testing beforehand? FSH/AMH _something_ 

Shorts -     Bummer re the alarm!  Good luck with talking S into selling that place! Are you sure tho or is it "just" cos it's been a really 'orrible day?   

Dinna          hon, good luck for the scan!

Sausage - OUCH re the car crash, I do hope you're going to get yourself checked out for whiplash (listen to auntie Malini!) and get some money orf them buggers!!!

Pops - hope the physio has an effect soon or that the acu works! 

LV - fab news re fertilisation hon     they continue dividing!

Sorry no more persos DH has just walked in and will be demanding food no doubt  Oh btw the WTF consultation wasn't too bad in the end. I was having a good day that day which always helps  The Bajan doc sez it probably wasn't the fibroid which caused the m/c, she thinks it was more likely either my immunes or a chromosomal issue. I can't see how it was immunes as I was on 30mg pred AND I'd had intralips + the omega 3 etc I'd stopped clexane but I don't think blood flow was a problem. So we'll see what the ERPC results bring but I suspect it was chromosomal. Of course if the results are inconclusive then there'll always be a doubt but if it WAS my immunes I can't see what else could possibly be done 40mg pred perhaps

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Malini

Oh Shortie, you do well to quiet the evil thoughts - atm they are bombarding me (2 miscarriages and a DE disaster illuminated my imagination with 'could've beens'). I am trying now to shut them up. I admire your courage so much and energy levels (I would never have kept a cafe open as long as you have).
And Nixy my darling friend. I HATE having to share my disappointment with you.

It is hard all of these low moments.

M xx


----------



## shortie66

I would be lost without my girlies, i really, truly would.


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies   

So much for posting more often - I'm sorry I'm so rubbish at the moment.   

Tracey -          I am so sorry and can't put into words how unfair this is.    

Malini - I am so sorry that this happened to you too.      

LV and Izzi -         for your travels   

Heaps -       
I hope the 2ww isn't driving you too      

ASB -       for tomorrow.   

Spuds - hope you are feeling a bit brighter.        

Shorts - some sun in February sounds perfect.   

LM - I know how you feel as we were there 20 months ago after our failed Lister tx and I was at rock bottom. We had decided that we were all done but 5 months later we decided that we wanted another go. Time will let you know if you have finished.   

Love and          to everyone. Sorry that there are no more persos but I am struggling to keep up and would hate to miss anyone out.


----------



## Kittycat104

Tracy - I feel so gutted for you.  Can't believe this tx has ended this way when you have invested so much emotionally - and been waiting so patiently.  Sending you big hugs xxx

Louise xx


----------



## popsi

wonderful ladies i feel these are needed                   love to you all xxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Oh no!  What a pile of s hite!

Tracey - I am so gutted for u. Agree with nix, surely they test their donors?  It is just not on for them to wash their hands of it (whilst cashing ur cheque)  . Makes me furious. I am so sorry this has happened, u so dont deserve it xx

Shorts/malini - oh my lovelies, it is hard not to torture yourselves with "what if"s. I really feel for u both, it so sucks and u so don't deserve it. Hugs to u two x

Nix - the questions are never ending. I don't think we ever get real answers. I really hope the erpc shows something so u can put it to bed (iykwim). Hope ur bearing up ok. U r being very brave.  

Asb - positivity all the way lovey. Thinking of u and looking forward to some good news tomorrow. Nearly there  

Lv / Iz - hope u both have a safe/productive trip  

Feel so sad for all my lovely friends having a bad time. Wish I could work some magic and give u all what u deserve. If only ......

Love to everyone

L x


----------



## lainey-lou

Popsi - some healing vibes for ur poor back


----------



## shortie66

Evening   


Tracey i do hope you are as ok as can be this evening my thoughts are with you and dh        


Popsi hoping ur back gets better in time for you to enjoy christmas, tho im sure you will enjoy it anyway        


Lainey thanks for the hugs        right back at ya   


LV hoping for good news from you tomorrow sweetheart           


Well i've had my usual shall we change clinics head on the last few days       Been looking at serum etc etc etc    have decided to stay with reprofit, im almost certain this can work i just need to get my poor old womb sorted out first. Sooooo we are definately off for hysteroscopy over there in march/april and back for hopefully successful tx in august.


Im even determined to pack the **** in for good after christmas and this time i wont fail


----------



## fluffy jumper

Thanks for all your support.  DH had late night shopping in his shop with champagne.  I drunk a bottle!  Made my evening much more enjoyable but have now been awake since 2.45am.  That always happens when I have had a few drinks and I find it hard to get to sleep when I don't have anything on my mind!

The donor had donated before and last time there were no problems, other than the fact that neither she nor her donor got pg. 
The worst thing is how long I have bloody waited, waited for the match then waited more than two months to start the tx.  They emailed yesterday to say they would put me back at the top of the list if I wanted but no mention of money.  I assumeI would have to pay the full amount again. Have asked and will await their reply.
DH definately wants to call it a day and I am pretty sure I can't convince him to spend another £6k when I said that this go was absolutely the last.

I just wanted to add, I do realise how lucky I am to have Max and I don't for a minute presume that I feel as low as those of you who don't already have a child.  

LV.  I don't want you to feel bad about posting good news on your cycle.  I am still genuinely hoping like mad for you.  
Heaps.  OTD  must be soon  

Shorts.  I think running your own business, especially a cafe, is really hard work and sometimes it is braver to sell up than carry on if you are slogging your guts out for little profit.  Good luck with whatever you decide.
I gave up smoking a few years ago after at least 15 years as a 30 a day girl. I swore by a book 'how to stop smoking and stay stopped'  I can't remember who it was by.  I tried one of the Alan Car books and hated it, found him to be a very smug b******d.  Good luck, when you manage it you will feel very proud of yourself

Popsi, I hope your back is a little better?

RC.  How is the gorgeous emilia

Purps.  I love that pic of Isaac.  Thanks for your text, I appreciate it.  

Nix, I hope you get some answers.

Malini, thanks for your message.  I'm sorry you are finding it so tough at the moment.  The what ifs are horrible.


Just seen your post heaps.  What are you doing up this time of the morning?


----------



## beachgirl

Tracey, totally gutted for you hun, sending you lots of hugs and love x


----------



## LV.

Tracey - thank you for your well wishes, it means a lot and very lovely of you. Sounds like you had a bubbly evening! And why not? I hear you about waiting... We wait and wait and wait for AF, for ops, for healing, for donors, the list keeps going. You are a very determined lady and I'm sure if you decided you wanted to try again you could persuade your hubby so i suppose the question is whether you want to. Your body has not even been involved in this cycle which must make it feel even more unfair. I hope you gain some ground with the clinic.


Shorts - My mum used to run a pub when I was in my teens (probably explains a few things!) so I've seen first hand how hard it is to run your own business.... It doesn't stop when the doors are closed, there's so much to do outside of that. Have you been feeling like this for a while or is it a quick on set? Good luck with the ciggies chicka, I know it's hard.


Heaps - Mornings early bird. Men that snore - eurgh! Mind you I snore too so shouldn't complain! I have super strength ear plugs recommended by the British Snorers Association as my DH brings the house down some nights! I hope you're managing to keep sane. The 2nd week is the worst


Nix - glad you're having good days amongst the bad and I hope very soon the good will outweigh the bad. Hope you get some answers. I posted the mincemeat, I hope the snow doesn't slow it up! Happy baking and sing a carol or two


Mal - I'm sorry you're having such a rough time at the moment. It's hard not to let our imaginations run off into the fantasies of what could/ would/ should have been. You have waited long enough and I wish hard that your happy ending arrives soon. 


Izzi - Safe flight this morning petal and I hope your hysto goes without a hitch. Fingers x'd we get to hook up tomorrow


LM - Hope work chills out for you soon. Don't they know it's Christmas and you have online shopping to do?!


Driver - Are you back from Copenhagen? Hope you had a safe trip


Anna SB - thinking of you. Did you move you scan in the end?


Sausage - Hope that neck isn't giving you too much jip


Hi to our ladies with scrummy littles ones!


Hi to everyone!


AFM - No dividing news as yet so waiting to hear how they are doing. Our ET is at noon tomorrow Greek time. We fly this evening from Terminal 5 so hopefully we'll get to try Gordon Ramsey's "Plane Food" restaurant , I seem to thinking more about that than my embies! I think it's my natural disappointment defense mechanism in overdrive    DH got told he can finish his current job next week, 7 weeks ahead of schedule so we'll have about 3 weeks over Christmas together before he starts his new job which will be lovely. He's over the moon bless him. 


Right better go and pack my bag


Love to all
LadyV xxx


----------



## LV.

Just heard... We have 3 x grade 1 @ 4 cells, 2 x grade 1 @ 3 cell, 1 x grade 1 @ 2 cells. I'm forgetting the basics - how many cells should they be on day 2? Any which way it all sounds pretty good, happy days...


----------



## beachgirl

LV, great news on your embies, good luck for ET and enjoy GR x


----------



## Flotsam

Tracey - just heard your news. I am so sorry. This has happened to me too and it so upsetting. Over here they do give you some of your money back - i really do think your clinic should be doing that too. Hope the bottle of champers helped a little xx

LV - that sounds gud. Not sure how much they should be dividing at this stage but have everything crossed for you. Will be lovely for u and DH to have all this time together esp when you need it xx

Hi to all the other ladies. hope u r all well.

AFM - tx starting in a few weeks - anyone know if there is anything i can be doing over next 3 weeks to improve chances of implanting [if i get to that stage] or is a little too late for all that at just 3 weeks till tx starts?

Love to all
Floss


----------



## H&amp;P

Guys I am absolutely devastated to have to post this but I have just had a text from Anna(SB), she had a scan this morning and it showed that their baby has died, she asked if I could post for her.    
She is booked in to have an ERPC next week.    

Anna - as I said on my text, words are inadequate at these times, I wish with all my heart that this could have turned into that Xmas miracle we all hope for. We are here for you whenever you are ready and I am sending all my love to you and your DH.


----------



## Little Me

Oh god nooooooooooooooooooooo..... AM  Please. no
Anna,         .
I can't speak        

AM   

F u c k it

Tracey- been thinking about you   

Shorts-   

Mal- hun   

LV- Wishing you all the luck hunny, please god let there be some happiness soon   

heaps - you too chick


----------



## Flotsam

Oh AnnaSB i am so so very sorry to hear this news   

Floss


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oh Anna, I can't believe it, I am so so sorry. I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now. 

I can't believe how much sadness there has been on here recently. To such amazing, strong women who don't deserve it....


----------



## popsi

OH NOOO !!!










































such awful awful news... Anna darling my heart breaks for you, why is life so damn cruel i will never understand..























driver thank you darling xxx

much love to everyone on ANOTHER sad day in PR


----------



## shortie66

Anna I am so so sorry darling xxxxx


----------



## purple72

Oh Anna hunny! I'm so terribly sorry! Words are inadequate, know we're thinking of you x


----------



## Rural Chick

ASB - I am so, so sorry       - words are not enough. I feel sick and numb. Life can be so cruel and totally unfair. Please take care


----------



## lainey-lou

Oh [email protected]@dy hell!

Anna - I am so so sorry sweetie. Words are just so inadequate and my heart us breaking for you.  

AM - thanks for posting  

Tracey -


----------



## LV.

Oh Anna, I'm so, so sorry petal. Tis is heart breaking. Much love xxx


Driver - thanks for posting honey x


----------



## beachgirl

Anna    I'm so so sorry, I can't believe this has happened, words fail me   

Thanks AM x


----------



## lainey-lou

Hi beach x

Lv - just wanted to say good luck and congrats on the embies, sound good to me. Didn't want ur good news to be lost in the sadness, hope no-one minds.


----------



## Han72

Anna SB (my favourite Dinna-lady) I am so, so sorry              to you and DH at this horribly sad time. Extra      for the dreaded ERPC too.

God I HATE this!!! Why do such sh1tty things happen to nice people Not that there is anyone I would wish this kind of crap on, no matter what they'd done, but still...

CAN WE GET A BREAK *PLEASE*?!

Love to ALL my beautiful PR girls, mummies, preggies, those still trying and those who've decided to move on.... I know I've said this before but the only bright side to all this b0ll0x is it led me to you lot and my life would be a much crappier place without you all 

xxx


----------



## popsi

LV....thats great news honey       for you and DH xxx

nix ...


----------



## beachgirl

Hi Lainey...x

Nix, I agree, just totally fed up of all the bad things that keep happening to some of the nicest, most wonderful and caring friends I know...


----------



## AoC

Oh no.  Oh no, please.  When will this stop?

Anna, I can't believe it, I'm so sorry, so very sorry.  I admire you so much.  I wish - oh how I wish - this hadn't happened to you.

Well said, Nix.

And well said Lainey, too.   LV, those sound wonderful embies - everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LV - I also wanted to say how promising your embies sound too! I hope you have a smooth journey over there, followed by a smooth ET.

Heaps - thinking of you too   

Jo x


----------



## Jumanji

just so terribly sad for Anna


----------



## Lilly7

Oh Anna, I simply don't have words . . this is just So terribly unfair and sad. Sending all my love and thoughts to you and DH. xxx


----------



## shortie66

Cannot believe the complete sh1 te we all seem to be going through at the moment       


LV and heaps hope you can both bring us some welcome good news in the next couple of weeks.       


My heart is aching so much at the moment for ASB AM Swinny Malini and Nix GB Spuds LM Beachy AOFC and so many other lovely gorgeous ladies, there is such unfairness and sadness in this world.


----------



## AoC

You're a class act, Shortie.  

Hugs to us all.

(And quite a lot of alcohol)


----------



## shortie66

AOFC     do you have any spare bottles of damson gin you would be willing to sell me    Am prepared to pay package and posting obviously       I have lost the taste for malibu as well now and only damson gin will do


----------



## popsi

AnnaofCumberland said:


> You're a class act, Shortie.
> 
> Hugs to us all.
> 
> (And quite a lot of alcohol)


YES WHAT ANNA SAID !! XXXX


----------



## AoC

PM me your address again sweetheart - I can't find it.

Just found out I've got an £800 excess mileage bill coming for my car.  Needless to say, we don't have it.  I'm at the end of my tether with this - the crap just keeps coming.

But at least it's just money.  Not wishing to lessen the importance of the real stuff people are going through.

((((((Anna)))))))


----------



## popsi

AnnaofC....darling your having sh!t time at the moment honey...


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaofC - when will it stop for you!?! Big hugs hun xx


----------



## Han72

Sausage - send it back to them with a big EFF YOU from the PR posse! Are they having a frickin larf or wot?!


----------



## lucky_mum

ASB - I am so, so sorry to read your news, I just can't believe it.... how cruel    I have no adequate words, just sending huge      to you at this awful time.

And Tracey - am absolutely gutted for you   

gotta go V crying, back later xxx


----------



## mag108

Sobroody: I was so so sorry to hear your news earlier today. It is such sad and upsetting news. I had really thought this would work for you this time hun. Very tragic. Sending you the biggest hug ever


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks so much for all of your lovely messages and texts, we are very touched. Erpc won't be until Wednesday or Thursday as I want to attend the funeral Tuesday. On the up side, if you can call it that, it will be the top consultant at my unit doing the procedure and he will ensure the remains (what a horrible word) are sent for testing. Its the only reason I'm opting for this, but this time I do feel like I'm in safe hands and my reproductive future is not in the hands of a young registrar. 
Still going to retest my nk's on Monday regardless as this will give us valuable information too. 
Sure I will pick myslef up in a while but for now I'm just numb. 
Thanks for all the love ladies and sorry to bring the thread down. 
Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Oh ASB darling you have not brought the thread down.         We just hoped, wished for good news for you today, you deserved it so much sweetheart. Sending you         and         I do hope you get some answers soon        Just take it day by day or hour by hour if you need to, we are always here for you


----------



## AoC

Never apologise for that, Anna.  Lovely to 'see' you and hear your voice, as it were.  Many hugs coming your way.


----------



## Spuds

ASB         I am so very very sorry hun     dont have the words but do know that you are one incredible lady and we are all going to help you to get through this bloody awful time xxx sending you some      and dont you dare ever feel you cant say what you want here - thats what we are for - the good and the bad times my love       






Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Shorts       will be back later - have GOT to eat something ! Obviously will waste away if dont eat in next half hour lol xx 


Sausagio xxxx


Girlies xxxxx


will  catch up later with a glass of plonk and full belly   


Spudsy
XX


----------



## lainey-lou

Oh Anna hunny, don't u dare apologise. We r all here for u and so desperately sad that this has happened. As u say, it is good to try and get some answers. I opted for an erpc for that very reason too, as I suspected my eggs weren't up to the job (which proved to be the case). If u have the immune testing too at least u can perhaps determine if it was an eggproblem or an immune problem. I know it is little comfort, particularly right now, but it may help u see a way forward and maybe give u some answers. 

Be kind to urself and take care xx


----------



## lainey-lou

Hello spuds xx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya spuds        did get your text yesterday and did mean to reply    time runs away with me lately hahahahaha scottie says its cos i spend so much time on ff and **


----------



## T0PCAT

Anna - I am so sorry, I can't believe how cruel life is.   . We are all here for hun.
Nix I second what u said about the ladies on here bring a godsend.


----------



## Spuds

Helloo Lainey lou    


Shorts lol at Scottie   don't worry pet    hope all is ok xxx


Hiya Z   


Just about to watch soppy film with bottle of wine - oo danger ! - have already been in tears but then felt better for it   have spoken to the Barcelona clinic - v helpful and lovely - sent e buckets of info to get through so sent an e mail to zita's for some help - slight festive wobble but other than that shopping done - house a wreck and covered in soot as cant light the f'ing fire without my caveman but dont tell him      




Loads of love


Spuds
xx


PS Jersey FF's are up for the wkend 28-30 May and cant wait to meet you xx


----------



## Swinny

So much sadness for team PR, I can't believe the awful time we are all having....when will all of this heartache stop Such deserving, lovely, strong and determined ladies who seriously deserve a break      


Short stuff – Well said. There's been just too much to cope with recently. The only glimmer of light are our lovely Jo, Lou and Elinor   
Hope you are ok and I am glad that you are moving forward with your plan B xx


AnnaOC   Oh honey you are having such a shi*e time at the moment and you just don't deserve any of it. I can't believe that for something that was totally not your fault you've suffered so badly. I hope your physical injuries aren't as bad now and that the nasty whiplash is easing


Tracey   Oh honey this is just the most awful, awful news. I can't believe that you have waited for so long and that you'll be expected to pay 6K for absolutely nothing, it's absolutely devastating!! I know exactly what you're saying about convincing DH to to go through it all again, We are having a total radio silence on anything IVF related in our house (until after New Year anyways, so it'll be heading for the divorce courts on the 5th of Jan as I am desperate to have another cycle). Paul has kept reminding me that I said that this was going to be our last cycle. I really, really hope you are ok   


Anna   I know that there's nothing that anyone of us can say which will ease the pain that you are suffering today, but for me just the knowledge that everybody was grieving with me helped enormously and please believe me, hearing your news this morning made me cry all over again for the total unfairness. I think that you've made the right choice to have an ERPC and re-test your immunes as at least then you'll know why. You are a stronger lady than I, as I just couldn't face any intervention at that point, but I now wish I had as I will always now wonder was it chromosomal, was it an immune flare or maybe even a C flare I am so, so very sorry sweetheart. Like I said on text, if you need me I am just a car ride away or on the end of a telephone. I wish things were different my lovely friend   


Nix – Hey chuck, not had chance to read back, but you are in my thoughts constantly. How are things with you? Got any answers as yet? I somehow wish that I'd had the ERPC now as there are so many variables as to why this f'in thing happened to us     


LV – OMG OMG so excited for you my darling, I know that I have missed you going but hope that when you read back you'll see that I am routing for you our little lovely vision in Emerald Green. Lots and lots of love and luck for you both...mwah!!     


Heaps – Thinking of you sweetpea and praying hard that our little ones have snuggled up tight and want to show you that they have on OTD. Is that Tuesday my lovely??   

Driver – Thanks xx   


AFM – Had a crappy week as been poorly with the start of a throat and chest infection and on top of that I gave myself a project to take my mind off the obvious and arranged for our bathroom to be re-plastered...what planet am I on?? and just before Christmas?? Anyhow, the house has been in total disarray and I've spent each night after working all day trying to keep on top of the house staying clean and us having somewhere to have a shower at least in the mornings for work. I don't think I've ever seen so much dust and crap...think the guy got more plaster on the tiles, the bath, the shower and the floor than he did on the actual walls and ceiling that he was supposed to be plastering    


Had a lovely evening with Mags tonight, we had a glass of wine and an M&S tea (thanks Mags it was lovely   ) and a good old gossip and catch up.

LM – We'll talk properly tomoz my lovely   

Beachy – How did your baking go today??  


Hi to Zahida, Izzi, Calypso, Leola, Jersey, Lainey, Purps, Steph and all the gang. Sorry I know I've missed loads but my poor little head is mashed


----------



## Spuds

Someone say mashed     


xx


----------



## AoC

LOL @ Mash!

Thank you, Swinny, you're a lovely lady.  Many hugs for you.

We're off to buy our tree today, with a slight detour to buy a new tap top for the outside tap...  It's a good job we've got an old well under the flagstones - all the water had something to drain into!!!  *g*

Here's to a better day today, for all of us.  

Shorts, I'm off to the post office this am.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 
Thank you soooo much Aofc ;-) xxxxx
Swinny hope u feel better soon hunny xxxxx
Spuds p1 ssed by any chance were we? Lol xxxxx
Me n scottie finally cleaning lounge 2day and putting up christmas tree and decs then curry and x factor final. Ooo we do know how to live it up hahaha xxxxxxx


----------



## Acropolis

I have just logged on to quickly have a look at what's going on with you, ladies, and couldn't believe my eyes. 

I am so, so sorry, Anna. I was so certain you would get there. Words just fail me.       Sending you lots of      .

What have we done to deserve this, ladies?   

Big   to everyone!

Exxx


----------



## LV.

Hello ladies,

Greetings from a snowy (yes, snowy) Athens. ET went well, Penny is a very sweet and funny lady. We were adamant we were having 2 put back but Penny persuaded us 3 was the magic number. All 6 were grade 1 8 cell so we have 3 frosties too. Saw Izzi in reception and she was looking well and we're going to meet up later as we're on the same flight back. Thanks for all your lovely texts and well wishes, it means the world. Have found a lovely cafe with wifi and big comfy chairs so happily going to while away a few hours here whilst the beans settle in. 

Anna and Tracey - thinking of you both and now precarious this journey is. I'm so sorry you have had more sadness over the past few days. You're in my thoughts 

Love to all
LadyV xxx


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoo LV go girl! Everything crossed for ya sweetie. xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Great news LV, three is the magic number x x x


----------



## Flotsam

A quickie from me
LV sending u lots of     

Love to the rest of u

Floss xx


----------



## lucky_mum

LV - fantastic news  so glad you have had such a good experience with Penny, she sounds fab! May your embies be the stickiest little sticky things that ever got stuck!    

Good luck Izzi too 

More    for ASB  have been thinking of you lots and so sorry this has happened to you 

And lots of these for Heaps     when is OTD hon? xxxxxxxxxxxx

As for me, we have just reached the top of the council list and may be moving over Christmas   so if I am a little quiet, that's why... I am half excited and half having a nervous breakdown! It'll all come out in the wash is my current mantra!


----------



## fluffy jumper

I just wanted to say how incredibly sorry I am Anna.  I wish I had the words to really express how I feel for you.  I can't believe how strong and focused you are being.

I have kept myself busy since my news.  I just feel cheated out of my last chance.  I don't blame CRM though as my donor had donated before with no problems. I will find out more on Monday as to whether the other five eggs were OK.

Thank you for all your messages.

I will be back later.  Just taking Max to a party.


----------



## mag108

LV: very happy for you hun. Glad it has all gone well and you seem relaxed.I cant believe it's snowing there. A friend was there last week and it was 22 degrees and she wore sandals...


----------



## T0PCAT

Tracey - I really hope CRM will give u some money back, especially if the other 5 eggs didn't fertilise.    

LV - sending you lots of sticky vibes     .  Give the Izzster a big hug from me when u see her again.  

Heaps hope the 2WW isn't driving u too   

Nix, Anna, Mal, swinny (hope u feel better soon) - big big hugs    

Shortie - I hope AOC's damson gin warms you up.

AOC - sorry you have financial woes on top of losing the car, I hope you can sort it out.  How are your neck/shoulders now?

Mag - I saw on the other thread you haven't cleared the dreaded hidden C yet, so sorry hun.  I think you are doing the right thing by making sure you have cleared the infections before cycling again.  

Pops - have u seen your GP about a referral for your back yet?  

Hi Floss, steph, LM, Louise, Beachy, Elena, spuds, Cal, leola and the PR gang


----------



## Spuds

Afternoon Ladies   


Tracey - so sorry love that you are having to go through all this nonsense - really hope CRM give you some money back and maybe just maybe another one last go if you can bear it and if it is what you want and if not then completely understand that as well - you are such an amazing lady and we are always here hun     


Sausagio xxxxx hope u r enjoying the weekend partner   


Shorts - let me get on that plane and join you n Scottie for that curry       enjoy your decs - we got as far as buying a tree and cleaning half the house - his lordship has to do the other half when he gets back from the Rugby !!


LV - loads n loads of hugs to you and IzzyWhizz !!!!!! - am sooooo excited for you both - sending you loads and loads of love and you can both have all the PMA I've got left my lovelies      


Right - off to get ready for my works Christmas party - the 'younger' girls have been on the lash since lunchtime !!! Managed to duck out of it until 5pm - these Jersey lot drink more than me lol xx 


Catch you all later
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

oooh spudsy - you  mind yourself, enjoy tonight and have some fun.  thats an order


----------



## Flotsam

Hey Zahida - how are u doing?

Spuds, enjoy your night   

AFM - am trying not to drink/drink less this time around and it is very hard in this festive period


----------



## T0PCAT

Floss I am ok- having a quiet night in wrting christmas cards and watching the x-factor   .  Hope u are well, can't be too long to your tx cycle


----------



## shortie66

OK ladies

who's gonna win x factor??

    

Scott says its gonna be the group or one erection as he calls them


----------



## popsi

shorts LOL at scottie !!! ... 

i think Matt...but disapointed with everyone so far   

love to everyone hope your all ok


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  Fab news on your three. Here is some   did you have cold weather clothing with you?

Jersey, by the time you read this you will probably have a hangover. I hope you had a good night.

Is it wrong that I have eaten a packet of christmas tree decs (cadbury) and we haven't even bought our xmas tree yet    we are going to dig a free tree tomorrow, a local wood has ones they need cleared so you just turn up and dig one up and take it home.

How is your back to day Pops

Anna, Swins, Nix, Jersey, GB.       it is extra hard trying to seem happy and this time of year when you are aching inside.  Those hugs should be for all of you, whether you have recently lost a baby, lost one a while ago or had failed IVF xmas is tough.


Sarah. is all the work finished now, are you just clearing up. 

Steph.  Great news about moving but I bet you could do with waiting until after xmas.  You are right though, stressful as it will be, it will all sort itself out.

Shorts, how was the curry?

AnnaofC. I can't believe you have been lumbered with another expense.  Is there any way you can get out of it?

AFM.  Feeling very sorry for myself.  I have always had a hip problem which makes walking painful and sometimes it is worse than others.  Typically it is really bad at the moment with pain most of the time.  On top of that AF has arrived with a vengence.  Amazing how soon after stopping prog and oestrogen tabs she arrived.
Enough of my moaning, I am even boring myself.  I am going to bed.

Lots of love to all of you.


----------



## Malini

Tracey - At the moment there is nothing you can do that is 'wrong'. ((Tracey))

Anna - Thinking of you and sending loads of love.

LV - Thrilled and hoping.

Heaps - Special wishes to you.

Izzi - Heal quickly and hope this is a corner turned for you.

Just spent a very enjoyable, light and yummy dinner date with our Driver (one of a kind), and feel blessed that I have all of you to share good and bad times with.

Kisses all round and Almond, are you home? I've missed you so much.

M xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning,  just off to get ready for York but want to send lots of hugs to Team PR, we've been through some very tough and trying times recently, this time of year isn't easy for any of us so big hugs to everyone x x x


----------



## LV.

Morning all,


Thank you for all your lovely wishes - you girls do rock!


Tracey - I love the idea of digging your own tree! Sounds like hard work too though, hope you're still taking it easy 


AnnaSB - Gentle hugs for you honey  


Malini - Glad you had a lovely time with Driver... I'm pretty sure Almond is back this weekend


Spuds - hope you had fun at the par-tay. Doubt you were under the Jersery curfew last night though, were you?! Good luck with the Spanish clinic, you deserve something special so hope they give you some positive vibes


Flotsam - Enjoy your *small* glass of something festive!


Heaps - How are you faring my fellow Serum chum. Not long now! Can you send me your address and I'll get your pressie from Penny in the post


Steph - yay for moving! Shame it's at one of the busiest times of the year but I'm sure it'll be lovely to be in your new pad with some more space 


Mags - Your friend sounds lucky! It was colder there than in London yesterday. Snow and blowing a gale, made sitting in a warm cafe reading relaxing all the easier. When's your counselling?


Shorts - Hope you get your decs finished today


Sausage  - good luck for your appointment with the docs. I sincerely hope you get a break with this car business. It officially sucks


LM - hope you've had a lovely weekend. How's GreyD? 


Driver - Hello sweets! Hope you had a wonderful time with Mal xx


Pops - how's your back?


Izzi - so lovely to spend some time with you and your hubby yesterday. Trust you got off ok and enjoy your crimbley shopping.


Elena - Hope you're well honey


Beach - mornings! Enjoy your day


Hello to anyone I've missed


Goodness - I think Rolfie is entering his teenage phase. He's being an absolute royal pain int he @ss! My mum kindly came to look after the animals for us and I feel so guilty, he's just being a total nightmare! I think she's so glad to have us home. Where did my sweet puppy go?! Hope this phase passes soon. Anyone know how long it lasts?!


xxx


----------



## Swinny

Morning my gorgeous girls


Tracey – Good luck with the digging. Paul has just bobbed out now to go and get us one. I was all set for giving the whole thing a miss this year but Paul's not letting me. Yeah, all clean now in the house. What a stoooopid idea of mine that was!! and we've got to paint the sodding bathroom too now. Hope you are feeling better soon and AF eases up xx Sending you lots and lots of gentle squeezes my lovely friend, don't forget the mulled wine when you get back from digging, it's the way forward!!  
Heaps – hope all goes well tomoz flower and good luck for Tuesday. You going to do HPT or are you going for bloods??    


Shorts – How did the cleaning, room decorating and curry go down yesterday my lovely??  


LM – Hope you've had a lovely weekend, albeit super busy    


Driver – Glad you and Mal had a lovely evening. How are you and J? What are your plans for Crimble??


Anna – Been thinking about you all weekend. Hope you and DH are ok   


IzziLu – Hope the hysto went well and you are safely home (or on your way home??)  


LV – Hey chick glad you're back safe and sound with your lovely cargo onboard. Sending you lots and lots of snuggly vibes    


Popsi – Hope you're doing ok and the back pain isn't getting you down too much flower. Bet LO is beyond excited for Santa coming soon.  


Steph – Yay house move. I know it's not ideal just before Christmas but it'll all be good once you're in. You know what they say, new house, new baby xx


Beachy – Enjoy today flower xx  


Jersey – How was your heeeeeed after your Christmas night out??   


Malini – How nice, a little soiree with our lovely Driver. Sending you a mahoosive hug my lovely   


Nix & GB – How are you girls??  
Zahida   

AFM – Was supposed to be going out for a lovely Thai meal with Paul last night but I felt so poo with this Chest infection that we decided to curl up with an M&S Dine in for a tenner and some M&S Mulled wine yum yum and the X Factor final...Matt to win yay!!


Hope you're all doing something nice today. We're off out for Sunday lunch with some of Paul's family today.


----------



## AoC

traceymohair said:


> Is it wrong that I have eaten a packet of christmas tree decs (cadbury) and we haven't even bought our xmas tree yet


No, it's practically compulsory....


----------



## AoC

LV, congrats on being PUPO!!!  

Bit of a nightmare day yesterday, with Husband sick, a struggle with the tree, and a burst outdoor tap.  I didn't stop from 7am till 10pm, doing all his stuff as well as all mine, and getting ready for his friend to come round today for war gaming.  Although that's not fair, because he did fix the tap, outside in the cold and getting soaked, and he really is sick - don't tell him I said this, but I really do think he has flu this time!

Of course he's too sick this am, so has cancelled friend, and about three hours of work yesterday was completely unnecessary!

Now I sound all moany, but really I'm just tongue in cheek!  I like the run-up to Christmas, but I wish I could take the month off and REALLY go to town... ggg

Now to put up the scaled-down Husband-is-too-sick-to-climb-a-ladder outside lights.

Hugs to all- have a good day, team PR.


----------



## mag108

LV: glad you back safe and sound!


Tracey: You get through this any way you have to...


Annofc: hope you had a bit of a you day today then given all you had to do xxxxx


just wanted to bob on and say hi to all my pr friends. DH and son are busy ipodding around trying out various speaks (ipod shuffle bought today as hannukah pressie)...


I am looking forward to the season of good will. Last 5yrs I have had to 'watch' myself with treats and booze. Not this yr !
x


----------



## Flotsam

Hey ladies - all this talk of ex-factor. I know nothing about it as we don't have it here - sounds like it is taking people's minds of things [however briefly]

Zahida - you have just reminded me to do my xmas cards. Yes, looking forward to starting tx and not if u know what i mean. Excited about what it could bring and frightened about the heartache it could bring even tho it is going to be my 5th time and i should be used to it.

Spuds how was your works do? Hope u r not suffering too much 

Tracey - hope u r feeling better today 

LV hope u r well hun

Heaps have everything crossed for u xx 

Swinny am loving the mulled wine idea - have just bought some spices to mull my own. MMM...yum!! 

AnnaofC hope hubby is better soon and you get a chance to relax

Mag - hope u take full advantage of your booze filled xmas 

AnnaSB - thinking of u x

Hi to Malini, Shorts, Driver, BG, Popsi, Steph, Elena and all the other PR ladies i have missed.
AFM - all is good. Count down to tx.
Floss


----------



## Kittycat104

I've not been around for a few days so need to catch up.


AnnaSB - I was so sorry to hear what has happened.  I really thought this was your time.  I can only begin to imagine how you are feeling.  Sending you a huge hug and wishing there was something I could do to take the pain away   


AnnaOC - you are really having a run of bad luck.  Hope you got the lights up without any more mishaps!  Has all the snow now gone in Cumbria?


Swinny - I hope you enjoyed your meal in last night and your meal out today.  I want Matt to win too, but thought Robbie was really good with One Direction.  Do you have any more boozy Christmas nights out planned?


Heaps - sending you all the very best of luck that Tuesday brings you the best early Christmas present!


Tracey - you are allowed to moan.  Has the pain eased up at all?  And did you manage to get your tree sorted?  Where abouts is the place you got it from - sounds good!


Spuds - how was the works do?  Did you manage to catch up with the early drinkers?


And last but definitely not least, LV - hurrah for being PUPO!  Those embies sound good - and more in the freezer?  When is OTD?  


Hugs to everyone else, particularly those that need it   


Sorry I haven't been posting.  Have had our big independent review this week at work so its been 12 hour days.  Not great timing for me - have been so tired its been difficult not to fall asleep at my desk!  Have missed you all.


DH is off skiing this week so I will get plenty of time to post in peace!


Louise x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Louise hope you start to feel better soon darling, it'll all be worth it tho         


Floss good luck cycling hunny, be thankful you havent got x factor there       


Mags i will join you on the NOT watching treats, booze, **** this christmas     im sure as hell gonna try my best to enjoy myself thats for sure. I dont wanna look back 20 years from now (whatever the future may bring) and think my god i was a miserable sod     


AOFC moan away sweetie    wow you had a busy day yesterday      hope ur dh gets better soon and doesnt pass the lurgy on to you       


Swinny getting there with the cleaning decorating etc      still loads to do, am cleaning the cupboards out one by one before i fill them    Hope you feel better soon babe and have had a lovely day out today        


Tracey you made me        today by saying you are even boring yourself        We have a right to moan and groan sweetheart, we have been through such sh 1te and still we carry on trudging along cos what else can we do but eat chocolate and get drunk to get us through       


Heaps oh my darling i am         and          with all my little heart for you on tuesday       


LV decs are finished    hope ur resting up and letting the little uns settle in          hope you get the BEST christmas EVER        sweetheart            


Well i am thoroughly enjoying myself today    we have been to fetch new kitchen stuff, been to asda and bought biscuits and chocolates and other bits for christmas, i have done all the cafe accounts while scott put up the outside lights and then i watched elf while scott tidied the kitchen up      


Now x factor and last nights curry    (we ate the starter and all the poppadoms and were too full to eat the curry)     


OK is it gonna be matt or rebecca


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hi All

Sorry not been on here for a while cos still a bit up and down.  Finding Christmas a little tough and still digesting by brothers news.  I feel like I am a terrible sister cos they only way I can cope with it is to pretend its not happening.  I need to get a grip and sort myself out !! or     myself with a big stick !!!

SoBroody I am so very, very sorry my lovely.  I just can't believe it.  Its just not fair.     Why do bad things happen to good people.

Tracey I am so sorry darling.  Again its not fair that bad things keep happening to use girls.  Hope you get some answers.

Heaps good luck for Tuesday.

Ladyverte PUPO lady !!

AnnaOC Hope all your bad luck has gone now and you are in line for some good luck.

Nix, Swinny and Shortie     

AFM went to works party on Friday and managed not to cry and show myself up.  Was worried I was going to end up in the corner crying into my wine.  Also a few of my colleagues from work came up to me and said they were sorry about my recent loss and that had not said anything at work cos they had not wanted to upset me.  That was nice of them and I feel less awkward around them now.

I will try and post more often, promise !!

Hi and     to everyone else and anyone that needs them.

Ginger


----------



## shortie66

GB you will find a way to get through hunny, we all will       


I am half cut on a bottle of taboo    well 3/4 of a bottle still have a little left for later. Have had a rough couple of days tbh bit panicky, anxious, feeling down, hard to sleep etc    hate feeling like that. Felt better today tho       comes and goes i suppose


----------



## calypso-sky

hello my darlings

shortie i love watching elf its soo funny glad you are gonna be enjoying xmas this year     

hi gb its tough isnt it really sad for you and AsB at the moment especially at this time of the year sending you  girls
tuns of hugs    

sausage lay off santa's snacks its bad enough the poor man is polluting the earth with reindeer poo and ruining people's chimneys       at least leave him some cadburys hope you are feeling better now   

hey tracey sorry about ur news darling do hope you can ennjoy xmas and get strong enough for next year
         

LM and driver sure i is up for feb meet up but now can't open the link can you add me please        

hi zahida and izzi wizzzi and rc too spuds and heaps , lv whoo hooooo      laura and elinor, jo and flots , malini, beachy love you all lots 

afm doc D came up tops again got another letter this time from clinic they want to see me again re my appeal for one of my nhs goes,...     like wtf !!!! talk about 2011 it better be good or else it can just freakkkk off and  never come but that would make me dead i suppose no i don't want that   

got to go and swot now ps i hate call of duty grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rr     i hear it every waking moment from dh gonna rip the cd up nowwwww

hugs and love to all my lovely ladies


----------



## popsi

sorry... [email protected] poster alert !! .... just wanted to send    and    to everyone that needs them, sorry i am rubbish at moment, busy getting ready for christmas, fighting the sadness that i have to go back to work next week, and also have very bad chest, cold and back still agony ! so best to keep low profile... as even with all this i dont ever forget how lucky we are and dont want to be seen complaining xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Just a quickie as snowed under at work.

LV - whoo hoo PUPO lady   

Izzy - Hope they found something on the hysto and made a lovely safe home for those embryos from your next TX   

Anna(SB) - more gentle hugs for you and your DH   

Mal -    for you, DH and Charlie, we had a fab night (once my hot flush had passed, I am wondering if it's cos I had stopped the HRT on Friday)

Cal - Will add you to the list for 26th Feb, (let me know if you want me to pick you up from train station or if you are going to drive) (I have put the link on again but not sure why it wouldn't work)
http://www.doodle.com/5khiudcmznnvetmx

Think we are up to 9 definates and 3 hopefulls so will be fab  , will book it after the New Year as I am sure they are very busy at the moment.

Heaps - Hope all goes well today and that test (when you do it  ) gives you the answer you have been dreaming of   

Steph - new home, how exciting 

Tracey - still can't believe your news from CRM, really hope you can convince DH to have one more try (if that is what you decide)  , hope you can sort the pain out soon. 

Swinny, LM, Shortie, Elena, AOC (can you come and help me cook Xmas dinner  ), Jersey, GB, Elinor, Mag, Zahida, Flotsam, Popsi, OC, Beachie (when we doing coffee??), Leola and all the other lovely PR ladies -


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all, 

Been keeping up but not posting much.  

Popsi - i hope u get better soon, u poor thing with your back and now a bad cough.   

Cal - thats fantastic news about your appeal witht he NHS, I have everything crossed for you.  

Shortie - I hope you have a better day today

Louise - I hope u can relax once your review is over   

driver - I might crash your northern meet up and tie it in with seeing my family 'up north'

Swinny, Mal, Leola, tracey, nix - special hugs to u.  

Hi everyone else

AFM - Had my follow up with Dr Eskander and went over the hysto results.  The biopsy came back positive for a polyp which is a relief.  I also got him to do a HVS for mycoplasma whilst I was there so should get the results back this week.  Just waiting for AF to arrive so can retest for Hidden C.  I have also been having night sweats during AF but had one last night too.  I mentioned them to the GP last time I saw him and he didn't seem concerned, I am really worried that I starting the menopause.  Anyone had similar symptoms?


----------



## Little Me

Another crap poster alert, sorry girls   

sarah Happy birthday lovely friend    

Anna & Tracey - been thinking about you both    

Morning all

Can't keep up and haven't much to say....... I'm feeling good ......as long as I don't think too much about all this...sorry if I'm not being as chatty / supportive as I should be ladies


----------



## H&amp;P

OOOOH is it Swinny's B'day,

Happy Birthday to you, 
Happy Birthday to you,
etc etc
and here's some cake for us all to share


----------



## purple72

Happy Happy Birthday Swinny Darling! I hope you have a wonderful day!

Much love to all you ladies, I read and try and keep up, you are ALL in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

happy birthday swinny     

































































driver yeah i can see the link now thank can't wait to see you all again...

hola everyone else ive got to bite the bullet and do my uni work now im scared its a lot phewwwww    be back later im off today everymonday in fact


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Happy Birthday SwinnY!    Calypso - get on with your uni work! You'll feel much better once you've made a start.    LV - can't remember if I've said this yet or not, but congratulations for being PUPO! And 3 on board too - you are one very brave lady!    And Heaps - in case I don't get on here later, i'm wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow morning.        Hi to everyone else,  Jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

ASB - I also wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you too. I hope the funeral goes as well as expected, and that thursday is as painless as possible. Much much love to you.


----------



## elinor

Afternoon everyone

sorry I haven't been around for a while - struggling just getting into work and home again - trying not to fall over on ridiculous amounts of snow and ice here. Most gone now, but some pavements still treacherous, and I am super-anxious about falling (breaking my ankle last year made me more nervous, and 4 years ago I broke my wrist falling on ice.... I don't have a good track record and bump would like me not to fall and hurt myself/ him/herself!)....

Anna - so so sorry to hear you news. Devastating, and nothing I can say to help. Sending   . Really hoped for a different outcome. Hope you and dp are being kind to each other, and taking time out to mourn your little one.

Tracey - really feel for you with this cycle being abandoned too. I know what it is like not to get to ET (with my own scrambled old eggs!), but doing DE and not getting there, must be so much harder. I always felt the cycles when i hadn't made ET my body never had a proper chance, and somehow that upset me more than BFNs. Hope you are coping ok - and any plan/ non-plan you make (and any amount of chocolate to get you through!) is fine.   

Anna of C - sorry to hear it seems one thing after another! Losing your little car and then having to pay for the privilege! And burst pipes.. and dh ill.... and all this weather to deal with. Hope things turn around soon for you.

Swinny - on a much brighter note, Happy Birthday!   


Popsi - I can understand you must be feeling down about going back to work, and with cold as well as back problems things don't seem to be going your way! Sending    for you as well.

Little Me - I can really understand that this whole journey brings ups and downs, and times when you don't know if you can summon up the energy to keep going (or times when you don't know if you can summon up the strength to stop). You are always so supportive when you post (and when you organise get-togethers, when you host people and sort taxis and show such care and concern for us all) - if you can't keep up for a while don't stress out - we all still love you! 

Shortie - sending    for you too.

LV - Congrats PUPO lady! Sound like fab embies to me, and three frosties as well.  Will keep everything crossed for you             .

Heaps - everything crossed for you for tomorrow              . Really hoping this is the one.

Zahida - glad you are getting sorted with answers to all those questions. Hoping this will set you on the right course very soon.

Everyone else - I am also going to do useless persos - but hello to Floss,  Mags, Louise, Calypso, Nix, Beachy, Purple, Driver, Lainey, and everyone I have forgotten (I'd blame pregnancy brain, only that might suggest it will improve in the future...) and love and best wishes to all
Elinor xx


----------



## Little Me

Elinor you look after yourself lovely   
and thank you


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Everyone ok    Just popping in to say a quick hello, kitchen nearly finished and trying to get all stuff back in there so have to keep tredging up to shed for stuff     Still not sleeping very well, bit up and down most days but getting there. Not stressing about how i feel, cos thats just the way it is and i'll get through it    Sodding IF       On a lighter note im gonna start wrapping all the christmas pressies in a bit and scottie is cooking our first roast dinner to christen the new kitchen      


Back later for personals my darlings


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - Happy Birthday     

LV - congrats on being Pupo!      

Heaps      for tomorrow, have everything crossed.

  Tracey, Shorts, LM and everyone who needs them.

Sorry no more personals. Just a quick one to thank you all for your kind words, messages and texts. You are a wonderful group of women and I would be lost without you. 

An incredible cheerful epu nurse just called to let me know ERPC is booked for Wednesday afternoon, clearly had no sense of occasion. Don't think its hit me, especially as the MS is still bad if not worse (been throwing up) and still waking at 5am for a pee every am    But I saw the screen, I know there is no hb, but I suspect the sac and placenta are still growing.
Anyhow, will try to get through the funeral and focus on supporting bf tomorrow. Will probably not get a chance to get on much until the end of the week, but will be checking for Heaps result     

I have posted the 1st two parcels of to Zuri and will pm you with what I have bought. I will be sending a 3rd parcel as soon as the final items arrive.

Lots of love 
Anna x

PS On the positive side I realise we are incredibly lucky to fall pg naturally and since clearing C have been pg twice within a 4 month period which is pretty good going for a 39 year old, and this does make me feel like a bit of a fraud being on the PR site, in that I don't respond to ivf but can still get pg. 
Finally (I think) we have nailed the immunes and lad, but clearly my egg and dh's sperm fragmentation are against us. So we will ttc as soon as af returns to take advantage of my lad results. But one more mc and we are going straight for de with Penny. Just sad no 10 was not to be our lucky number.


----------



## shortie66

ASB huge            sweetheart.


----------



## H&amp;P

ASB - your strength amazes me   , how you can still see a positive side with all that you have been through, you are so not a fraud on the PR thread, we all love you and wouldn't want you to be anywhere else but here for us to support you however we can. Hope tomorrow goes OK and then you can concentrate on taking care of you.   

Shortie -     oooh your 1st roast dinner in your new kitchen, fantastic, enjoy    DH wrapped all his families presents yesterday while I was supposed to be writing the Xmas cards but all I did was get out the box and then just sat and did nothing   , must pull my finger out.

Elinor - Hope you don't get any more of the bad weather that is forecast for up your way, you take care out and about   

Zahida - you are more than welcome to "crash" the Northern meet as is anyone else who fancies some good food (and I mean GOOD food) and company   

LM - what do you have planned for Xmas & New Year? When do you have the boys?   

Swinny - we are doing Xmas dinner at ours for 11 (and then probably getting divorced as we have already had about 10 arguments about it   ) but apart from that we don't have much planned for the rest of the break, really need to pull my finger out and get something sorted for New Year or we will be saddos home alone   

Heaps -          Hope the op went OK and we have got everything crossed for when you eventually POAS.


----------



## Züri

Hugs AnnaSB I agree with the others re your strength - I think your thoughts on the cleared C and how you have fallen naturally twice since is indeed very positive. I can't imagine what it's like to have recurring miscarriages but I believe eventually it will work. A friend had 9 miscarriages and her tenth pregnancy at 40 finally stuck. I know she struggled to keep going but law of averages has to work at some point. It's just how much you can take waiting for that law of average. As I said on ** I feel so bad for you having to receive and parcel up those lovely gifts to me after what you are going through. It humbles me xx


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - you are such an inspiration to me, you have kept going setback after setback.  So whenever I think about giving up I think of you.     

Shortie - oooh I hope u have a lovely dinner

Zuri - hope and the little one are well.  

Driver - will definately be crashing the northern PR meet,     

Heaps - good luck for tomorrow     

LV      

AFM - AF has turned up with a vengence so will be collecting sample tomorrow morning for hidden C.  Googled my night sweat symptoms, seems like they are really common and are an indication of hormones changes before AF arrives.....Off to a couple of xmas do's this week, so time to kick back and enjoy the festive season methinks


----------



## Kittycat104

AnnaSB - I will be thinking of you over the next few days.  Like the other girls have said, your strength is admirable.  It must be absolutely awful to still have those symptoms - just when we think our bodies can't be any more mean to us...If there is any justice in the world, your dreams WILL come true one day soon.


Zahida - enjoy the festive dos - any glam venues?  Sounds like you are having a lot of tests lately.  Will the polyp go away by itself?  


Shortie - not stressing about how you feel sounds like a good idea.  Did you get your presents wrapped? And what did you think of X Factor?  I was quite surprised Matt won actually, I thought Rebecca might just have swung it.


Cal - Have you been out protesting against the student cuts?!


Swinny - Happy Birthday!  Hope DH has treated you today.


Heaps - hoping for you for tomorrow   


Hugs to Elinor, Jo, LM, Izzy, Driver, GB, Nix, LV, Popsi, Zuri, AnnaOC, Mags, tracey, Jersey and everyone else   


DH is watching Arsenal v Man U.  He's put his foot down after me making him watch so much Corrie and X Factor.  Football is very dull.


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh no louises I was not ive got my foot on  both sides of the river lmao  my student status is only part time as i work full time for a firm that is also hated lol     

ahh Anna you are such a strong person words cannot describe      thanks for sorting out lil zuris presents thank you,   

hey LM its ok to feel  like this lil lady      

zahida hands off em xmas puds they are all mine l   

hey lv pupo princess and my taxi buddy wuddy       

for heaps     

hugs and love to all you fab ladies gonna do my johari window now


----------



## lainey-lou

Just bobbing by to say

  to our lovely Swinny.  I hope you have had a good day today and managed to get through without too much sadness.  Thinking of you

ASB - huge    to you my darling.  You are a brave and strong lady.  I admire you positivity.  DE can always be plan B and I completely understand your desire to give it one last shot now you feel you have some answers/reasons.  Thanks so much for sorting out Z's presents, it can't have been easy for you.  I hope this week passes smoothly and without too much distress   

Heaps                     I have my fingers toes and eyes crossed for you lovely.  I sooooooo hope this is your time and admire your abstinence from the pee sticks.  I always tested much earlier than was good for me    I am hoping and praying with every fibre of my body xx

LV - not quite your time yet but wanted to send some of these your way anyway     

Iz - hope you are ok after your hysto lovely xx

Shorts - hope the anxiety settles down.  It can be a lonely and frightening place to be so please keep talking, as you say, it will pass.  The stress of christmas doesn't help.    hun x

LM -    to you too sweets x

AOC - hope your luck changes soon.  Wasn't your car a company car?  Surely they should pick up the tab for the mileage?   

Popsi - I am sorry to hear you are poorly and stressing about work.  I can imagine that every minute with your princess is precious so understand how upsetting it must be to have to go back to work.  I promise it won't be as bad a you think and, before you know it, it will be like you never left and you will be enjoying some adult conversation and stimulation.   



Hi to everyone else - Cal, Driver, Mags, Elinor, Zahida, Steph, GB, Nix, Louise, Zuri and everyone else I've missed.  Hope you are all ok.

I am fine, getting ready for crimbo (slowly)   

L x


----------



## Swinny

Just wanted to say thank you for all my lovely birthday wishes     

Thanks for all the cards too, LM, Beachy and Mags mwah xx

Mags - My DKNY make up bag is super princess like and i lurrvvve it xxx

Lou - Nope, would you believe that it has been left to my 3 best friends to whisk me out tonight for celebrations as Paul has bu**ered off to Old Trafford to watch the Utd v Arsenal game.....boo, I hate football!! Not a sniff of being spoiled!! Not by Paul anyhow, my lovely mates have done me proud   

Heaps - Hope you're ok after today and I am willing this to be the news that we want for you tomorrow     

LV _ Hello PUPO lady   

Calypso - Get back to your UNI work    ha ha ...procrastination was always my favourite sport   

Flotsam - did you get some Mulled Wine?? 

Anyhow girlies, going to climb into my new pj's and hit the hay as this 38 year old is feeling her age now after a few red wines.

Love to you all
S xx


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Heaps wishing you the very best of luck for today sweetheart       


Swinny glad you had a lovely night my darling, you deserve the very best       


Feeling a bit better this morning    day off so going for some retail therapy and to finish off the christmas present shopping     


Love and        to you all


----------



## Swinny

Shortie - Enjoy your retail therapy my gorgeousness   

Heaps


----------



## shortie66

Swinny i will if i can get my **** into gear      Still sat here in jamas thinking hmmm must go and get washed dressed etc    Ahhhh welll no rush


----------



## shortie66

Oh heaps         what an absolute p1 sser        Bless you sweetheart, you are one strong lady getting back on the rollercoaster straight away              winging its way over to you darling


----------



## beachgirl

Oh Heaps, so sorry, sending you lots of hugs x x


----------



## H&amp;P

Heaps - huge  to you and P  , I was so hoping for you both. Can you ask them to scan the prescription for you and send the actual in the post, you could then try here http://www.fertility2u.com/ (Tamworth) or I know Serum usually use Ali's in Shadwell so maybe he would despatch if they faxed him the script and then sent the actual in the post.

/links


----------



## Kittycat104

Heaps - sending you hugs and sorry it wasn't the news you wished for.  But I do admire you getting straight back on the rollercoaster - I have always found that the easiest way to handle the disappointment.  


I have used Ali's before - although only with a UK prescription.  He is really helpful though if you get stuck.  Its 'real' name is Rigcharm Pharmacy if you are googling it.


Louise xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Heaps - so sorry to hear that. I'm admiring your attitude though - getting straight back on the horse. Statistically it's likely to work next time. Much love. xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh Heaps and hubs, so so very sorry hunny.      but my god love, you are one inspirational lady with getting back on with things,    . Massive     and     to you 

Hi all   

Shorts- happy shpopping   

Anna      

AM- we have the boys from 23rd - 28th and my uncle for crimbo dinner , I'm looking forward to it     

Hi Jo, Louise,  beachy, 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri

Heaps so sorry   thinking of you x


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - I was so hoping for different news. I am so sad for you but admire your resolve                                       


Ladies I don't think I'm brave at all. I'm a wreck really. Haven't broken down yet but I'm sure that's because my syptoms have me in denial. Pressie was no issue as I'd ordered nearly everything a couple of weeks ago and sorting out a collection is no more difficult for me to do than someone else who keeps getting bfn's, IF is IF, brutal regardless. Anyhow, its easier doing it for one of our own somehow. 

A friend who's girl was born on the due date of my other mc with a heart beat will be at the funeral. In itself its not a biggy and whilst I feel sad everytime I look at her I have learnt to be ok with it. But she is now heavily pg with no2. Don't know how I am going to be able to look at her in the face. Any tips?

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

Heaps - hunny so sorry it didn't work out this time, but well done for for getting back 'on the horse' so to speak.  Keeping everything crossed for you     

ASB -      

Lou - going to a place called Fanhams hall in Ware tomorrow night for departmental do.  The polyp has been removed already, Dr E said there is a school of thought that the polyp can cause a toxic environment in the uterus which can prevent implanatation.  So a good think it has been removed.

Got my sample for hidden c this morning ( a bit yucky) and off to post it this lunchtime.  

Shortie - enjoy the christmas shopping

Hi to everyone


----------



## purple72

Heaps darling so very sorry for you my sweet,was so hoping!       You are brave, big hugs xxxx

Anna, my heart aches for you! You'll get through today and tomorrow because whether you feel it or not you are strong and we are all sending you and Heaps and all the other ladies struggling at the moment all our strength and love through the ether xxxx


----------



## AoC

Heaps, I'm so very sorry.  I really admire your gentle acceptance, and your having a plan.  Good luck!!!

Anna, it sucks whatever you do.  But, for what it's worth, these are my tips:-

*Tell yourself it'll be over in a couple of hours.  You can't hold it together forever, but you can probably manage a couple of hours.  If a couple of hours seems too long, break it into little chunks.  "I can manage for 15 minutes."  Then in 15 minutes re-assess.
*Look her in the face, not the bump.  Pray to god she's got a bogie hanging out of her nose, or a really bad spot, or a raggedy eyebrow you can fixate on.  *g*
*Think of her as herself, rather than a symbol of your loss.  She's not living your life, and you're not living hers.  You are two different people.
*If she wants to talk about her bump or baby, smile brightly and change the subject pointedly.  Practice a couple of conversation topics beforehand, so they're right in your head.  Most people get the hint, if you pitch it right.
*Remind yourself you didn't want HER baby, anyway.  
*Remember you can be sad for yourself, and happy for her at the same time.  One doesn't cancel the other out.  They are two separate things, not connected.  Equally, it's okay to be sad for yourself, and not happy for her.  
*Tell yourself none of the feelings you're feeling make you a bad person, even just numbness.  They're natural, real and part of healing.
*This one's tricky, but drink.  You have to pace it right, and not drink too much - you're aiming for a little bit of unwinding, not a lot of loss of control.  And of course this one doesn't work if you're driving.  You can judge whether you can trust yourself to keep it under control.  One or two G&Ts over two hours beforehand is just about right for me, if I've been eating.  Clearly this is a crisis remedy, not a regular one!  
*Don't know if you can do this one, but have a backstop.  One person you know and trust that you can tell about your circumstances beforehand.  They can keep an eye on you, and mount a rescue if required.
*Bach Flower Remedies - Rescue Remedy.  Preferably the drops (you don't have to have water, you can drop straight on the tongue if needed, and I find the sprays less useful.)  Can't clash with anything else you're taking, available most chemists and health food shops.  If you don't have it now, get some anyway for another time you're facing something hard!

I know you want to support your friend, but even in her circumstances, she would not want you to threaten your mental wellbeing for her sake.  Friendship goes both ways, all the time.

Right - I'm not going to add a blanket apology.  I'm doing this fast because I'm late, and I know I can come across really patronising sometimes.    I dont' mean to, I just want to help, and I don't mean to teach my (exceedingly youthful) grandmother to suck eggs.  But you asked, and these are honestly things that have helped me in the past, and I'm just hoping something in there will be useful for you, or for others, any time.

So I'm really sorry if I've annoyed or offended anyone!  I do love you guys.

  Anna


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC - you are my hero, amazing advice


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - you are so wise! I do have some rescue remedy and had forgotten about it. There will be plenty of booze at the wake so will definately have a g & t to take 'the edge off'. Wine still makes me feel sick but I'm fine with g & t. 
Would be brilliant if she had a bogey hanging of her nose but she won't, she's annoying beautiful..think a younger prettier version of Nigella   
Ever thought of retraining as a counsellor? You'd be brilliant 

Ania 

PS Zahida - glad you got rid of the nasty polyp!


----------



## AoC

Thank you, Zahida, Anna.

Yes, Anna, I have, but I don't think I'd ever be able to achieve the emotional distance - I'd be sobbing over the poor person needing counselling!  LOL!


----------



## purple72

AOf C what wonderful advice! AnnaSB is right you should train as a counsellor, mind you don't think you need much training!

Anna, I'll pray for a bogey or a big spot on the end of her nose, nigella lookalike or not!


----------



## AoC

I had an appt with my GP yesterday, and the whole time he had a huge dried bogie hanging out of his nose.  So distracting... ggg

Oh, and he says I have a 'soft tissue injury' to my neck (I've pulled something!)  It is crash related, it should go away on its own after a few weeks, and I should keep taking the painkillers.  I made an enquiry about making a personal injury claim, it's been accepted, and the paperwork is on the way.

So thank you for the advice and the encouragement.  You were all right!  

PS - it's not awful, and the painkillers are working.    I'm fine.


----------



## Nicki W

ASB - I haven't been on for a while. I'm so sorry to read your devastating news     just so so sorry and don't know what else to say. Big hugs to you.
Heaps - sorry for your news too hun     I admire your fighting spirit - good luck to you for your next go   
AOC - some well written advice my dear    Hope your next isn;t too bad
Love to everyone
nicksW


----------



## fluffy jumper

Heaps, I am so sorry darling. good on you for having another go so quickly.   

AnnaofC.  I agree, you should train to be a counsellor.  You are very a wise woman who deserves for your own dreams to come true.

AnnaSB    you are incredible.  I hope you are able to get some information based on your ERPC. 

Sarah.  I hope you had a good birthday with your mates.  I hope you manage to enjoy your christmas and put everything to one side until the new year.   

Popsi.  I can symphthise with your bad back now.  I can hardly stand up at the moment.  After struggling into work yesterday I am at home today.

shortie. Enjoying your new kitchen ?

Z.  I hope your hidden C comes back clear

Purps.  ^waving^

AFM.  Still heard absolutely nothing from the clinic.  I have just emailed them. I don't wany to be too negative about them incase they are thinking of giving me a free go - fat chance really but I don't want them to read this public board and change their minds.
I don't think Drs appreciate how hard IVF is and that when you are having DE tx you have considered it your back up plan and are even more crushed when even that doesn't work for you.
It is all well and good these clinics mentioning in passing that you can use their counsellors but they never actually mention it again when it might actually be needed. 

P.S. Being at home is not good, i have eaten loads of xmas chocs instead of lunch.


----------



## AoC

That sounds very good to me, Tracey...    I'm sorry, sweetheart.  I think you're right, though - DE is offered as 'the thing that will work when everything else hasn't' and it's just devastating when that thing that was supposed to rescue you lets you down.    Many, many hugs.

And if I was wise, I would be at least four stone lighter.... pmsl!


----------



## Nicki W

Tracey - I forgot to send you some hugs     Am i right in thinking the donor eggs didn't fertilise? Surely the clinic should let you have another go for free? Can't believe all the sad things around at the mo for both DE and OE girls.
Much love to everyone xx
NW


----------



## Little Me

AOC- What a lovely post to Anna   

Hi NW   

Tracey- It's simply gutting , and when it's DE well, no words really hunny. I think the clinic need to get their finger out of their **** and get in touch with you...and yes, I would hope they would offer something...I know it's not about the money but it would be good if something could be done   
I've had  a macdonalds, an apple pie and half a Terrys chocolate orange today    
xxx


----------



## popsi

heaps i am so sorry honey xxx

asb...     

tracey ...    

aofc.... you take it easy.. and we are always right xxx

love to EVERYONE else....sorry no more personals really poorly at the moment


----------



## Little Me

ps Pops- your poor back    no better?   

and Tracey, you too


----------



## popsi

LM...no its worse, and have cough, shivering and cold to.... off to physio tomorrow and accu... gonna see where i can go next as not happy


----------



## Little Me

That's not good hun, good luck with them, sometimes you have to beg to get the care you deserve


----------



## LV.

Hello lovely ladies


Heaps - I know I've already said this but heartbroken for you. I think getting back in the saddle so quickly is such a positive thing to do. 


AnnaSB - total admiration for you. I really hope you don't find your way to DE as that'll mean you won't have suffered another MC. Thanks for sorting out Z's pressie, you did a great job


Sausage - sterling advice (as usual!)


Tracey - really hoping you get a break one way or another and the clinic responds soon


Popsi - you get well soon petal


LM - hello honey!

Hi to all you other gorgeous girlies


AFM - One bit of interesting news from me is that my immunes retests are back, I'm yet to see the exact figures (they are being posted) but I've had verbal confirmation from Trevor Wing's office that my immunes are "all fine", this is only after taking 5 weeks of the herbal medicine and the blood was drawn before the intralipids drip I had administered last week "just in case" as my retest results wouldn't be back in time. I'm very happy as the tx is much cheaper than normal immune therapy plus it's a natural remedy so a double whammy of splendidness (and hopefully means I'll not have to see Gorgon anymore!!). 


I'm just keeping my head down and busy to distract from 2ww, so far so good. Apologies if I go quiet for a bit, it makes the 2ww a bit easier not to be obsessing with the "Search" button.


LadyV xx


----------



## AoC

"a double whammy of splendidness" is now my official favourite phrase of the week.  Congrats on the good news, LV!    Was just this minute thinking of you.


----------



## Little Me

Hi LV, did you hat arrive?  
great news on immunes


----------



## LV.

Anna - he he... I'm not even sure "splendidness" is a word (but I really think it should be)


LM - nothing yet but our post is still screwed up from all the snow. i had loads of packages arrive today that I ordered about 2 weeks ago. Thank for posting it! Sure it'll get here soon


xxx


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Heaps thinking of you sweetheart      


Tracey i think i would be tempted to ring them        that is really bad practice, you have practically paid for someone else to have a cycle of ivf           sweetie      


LV hope you are keeping your mind occupied with cake baking and cake eating      


ASB thinking of you darling        


Popsi hunny, i really do hope you start to feel better soon       


AOFC wise words, can see why your an author         


Hiya LM looking forward to saturday night     


Hello Calypso my mad mate, are you ready for the next lot of snow         


Hello to all the other lovely ladies     






Im all shopped out and still not finished      Am pooped and going to have me a nice cup of coffee, Scott is knackered and is half asleep on the sofa, obviously not used to working


----------



## Little Me

Shorts - me too hunny, I've got a full bottle of Malibu and some cokes, some beers, some wines, and Breezers   
So, you're ok with a nice chicken curry then?  It's rather yummy and not too hot, just spicy enough
What puddings do you like?


----------



## shortie66

LM love any puddings as long as no nasty currants or sultanas in them       Hope the snow stays away tho    they say we are in for a massive deluge again thursday friday satday


----------



## Little Me

yeah I heard that about the bad weather ...well, lets just see how it is on sat and play it by ear xx


----------



## Malini

Heaps - that sucks, well done for making a plan. I like a good session of wallowing first!

ASB - So tough. I am thinking of you.

AOC - I have never found you to be patronising. Now my turn to have a go  Pls keep a pain diary. Everyone is different and recovers individually.

Tracey - I sent Jenny (who I like a lot, maybe cuz she's from home) an email on the day. A few weeks later I got a letter from Natalie Forman but not before her partner in crime wrote to me suggesting my PF could be sperm quality (no matter that I'd been pregnant twice this year, fool).

Swinny - Happy Belated Birthday. It seems Paul got the result for your day, twisted world.

Hi to all of you. Gotta dash and unpack the car from the trek South to avoid the snow. I've cancelled Christmas in our house and I am trying to do the same with the weather. I, quite frankly, can't be bothered. It is probably depression but I can't be bothered with that either.

Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me

Mal


----------



## Flotsam

Hi ladies - i am wondering how you are all coping without X-factor  
AnnaSB sending you lots of love and strength for tmrw . Lots of good advice from AnnaofC.  
AnnaofC some good advice for me too as have 4 ladies at work pregnant and it is getting quite hard now. 
Heaps - was sorry to hear your news but really good to see u picking yourself up so quickly hun 

Hi Zahida - glad to her polyp has gone hun x

Ginger was nice that your colleagues acknowledged your loss - that means a lot sometimes - i know i needed the same sort of recognition when i went back to work. I didn't want a fuss but just an aknowledgment that this had happened to me!! Sending u love x

Popsi hope u r feeling better soon. 

Whoops - a happy belated birthday Swinny!!

LV hope u r not going crazy!! 

Hi to Calypso, Driver, Elinor, Zuri, Laineylou, Shortie, Purple72, Nicki, Tracey, Mailini, BG, Spuds, Steph and anyone else i have missed.

Littleme and Shortie - all this talk of food is making me hungry!! 
AFM all is good and getting myself to gym to shift a couple of pounds before tx starts. Made some mulled wine and did well not to drink it - had friends [not a single one of them knows about all my tx] over to drink it instead. Trying to take it easy on the boozing for when tx starts.
Love to all
Floss


----------



## shortie66

Oh Mal hunny          hate to think of you being so down, dont suffer it alone sweetheart come and join my club       


Floss wooo hoooo your doing better than me, i can stop drinking at the mo   


LM yep thinks thats the best we can do, they are hopefully wrong anyway and it will rain instead


----------



## Flotsam

Malini -   Sorry to hear u r feeling like this xx

Shorts - i am trying to be esp  good this tx as i know what i can be like around crimbo time. Hope it lasts x

Floss


----------



## AoC

Ack, hugs for you Mal.  Wish I could make the sun shine in your world.  And yes, I hear you on the pain diary.  Will start one forthwith.

Shorts, I think you're right on the rain instead.  Hope you and LM get to meet and eat!

I'm loving mulled wine at the moment, Floss, but I can't quite get it right.  First lot was too sweet, second lot not fruity enough.  Sighs.  have to keep making and testing, right?  ;-)


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaofC - yup it's all in the testing    Make sure you get plenty of tasting done as that is the key ingredient!!    Hate to say it but sometimes a bit more water helps with taste. Alternatively, stick some damson gin in there and enjoy x
Floss x


----------



## shortie66

Flotsam said:


> AnnaofC - yup it's all in the testing  Make sure you get plenty of tasting done as that is the key ingredient!!  Hate to say it but sometimes a bit more water helps with taste. Alternatively, stick some damson gin in there and enjoy x
> Floss x


Oooooo my favourite 

AOFC me toooooo hunny     

Reprofit have given me a date for hysteroscopy of Thursday March 17th, have emailed back asking if they can change it to Monday 21st instead


----------



## LV.

Mal - ack indeed... Shortie's club sounds like a grand place, failing that I hope a warm group hug from us lesser mortals will help. Wishing you sunshine to melt the snow and raise a smile x

Shorts - good news on your date

Anna - I've done mulling syrup this year (and did double, maybe even treble, up! Made the later bottles soooo much easier tho as all the hard work was done). It's lazy girl's option I think but means adjusting sweetness is dead easy as you just add less. Made some for my christmas hampers too that look very pretty. I've used this recipe http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/851643/mulling-syrup but like it 1 part syrup to 2 parts wine as otherwise it's too sweet for me. All before tx of course (who said I started too early?!) Must say that I think Delia's recipe is my all time fave tho

Mmm.... mulled wine.... Must not torture myself


----------



## Malini

Thanks lovelies.XXX


----------



## fluffy jumper

Mal.  Are you seeing your cbt counsellor at the moment.  Maybe she would help?  It is rubbish to feel so down at Christmas time. 
I heard from Jenny (I like her too) that Dr F is writing me a letter -woopy doo.  Am I mean to be thankful ?


----------



## shortie66

Tracey i really hope that means you get another try free of charge sweetheart       


And you malini


----------



## Malini

Hi Tracey,

My dh and I went to see her a few weeks ago and had a major row there. She's leaving the country in February and I don't feel like I can be bothered to see her again.

Shame. Maybe in the NY.

And yes whoopee doo for your letter. I hope he surprises us wet fish that he is.

Shorts - I love your club.

And all your cuddles LV and the care from all of you.

M xxx


----------



## Malini

Hehehe - I didn't put 'bothered' in that last post intentionally. Oh well my new year resolution will have to be to 'get bothered' again


----------



## shortie66

Malini       




Ladies i posted this on the "moving on" board even tho i've not really moved on yet i read it sometimes to help me cope. Its a thread called "christmas" and how to cope etc. Its helped me put down in words how i feel about it all so im gonna copy and paste it here and if it helps just one of us it'll be worth it. If not just tell me to bugger off and get a life        


I just cannot get into "christmas" at all at the mo but am trying. Had a fresh donor cycle end of march bfn and fet 3 weeks ago and another bfn    If (and i know its a big word  ) my fresh cycle had worked i would have been due on the 20th, and then if my fet cycle had worked i would have been due for a first scan the 22nd. BUT they didnt work and its soooo fecking hard to carry on. Im trying my hardest cos i have always loved christmas, and i really did have a few sh 1te christmas's after losing my mom and dad withing 2 years    Then i met my dh and the happiness came back, then unfortunately i met with infertility and the sadness has returned. 


All i can say girls, is to do what you want, when you want, you may not have everything in your life that you want, and for that you are entitled to feel sadness and fear (i know i do)    Its scary not knowing what happiness the future will bring us, but to some extent we control our own happiness and our own furtures dont we    I dont want to look back 20years from now whether children come along or not and think god i was a miserable cow (even if i am)    


SOoooooo i intend to get p1 ssed, when i want. Hide away, when i want. Laugh, when i want. Cry, when i want. And eat as much bloody chocolate as i like which will be all the time.


----------



## beachgirl

Shorts, how lovely versed, it's so true isn't it ...

Got my internet working....not sure how long for so going to read back as although I do pop on at work it's hard as in an open office...xxx


----------



## mag108

Heaps: really sad to hear that news. Really hoped and thought this was it for you guys. Here if u need me x

annsobroody: You are an inspiration. I read somewhere that to be courageous you need courage. It may not feel like that to you cos you have to go through all the pain but it looks very courageous from out here. Very hard with no.2 friend. Just do not be hard on yourself no matter what happens. Any response is valid.

Ann of C: I am saving those tips they are totally brill.

Swinns:  

Tracy: Not fair of them not to be in touch, quite cruel. You are entitled to an explanantion. Answers to your questions. You are totally correct in what you say hun.

LV: Nice to have a positive double whammy given that phrase is so often used for bad news. Very good news on TW and immunes!

Flotsam: good luck with the lb shifting. Xmas has begun already so fat chance of it for me!

Shorts:  

Mal: here for u  

AM:   

LM  

AFM: crazy day, feel so tired I may fall over. so apologies for not such a long post to say hi to everyone....Counselling with DH about DE tomorrow. The counseller will think we are nuts as we have hardly spoken about it as a couple....sort of dreading what DH will come out with, as in, he may not want to go ahead.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shorts. I loved what you posted about xmas.

I am just putting my opening my second packet of choc xmas decs, this time they are going to make it onto the tree?  DH just put tree up, got half way through decorating it and it fell over    he was not laughing though.


----------



## H&amp;P

Shortie - I posted something similar on another thread the other day, saying I am going to socialise with who I want to when I want to (and if I want to be on my own I will be on my own and if I want to have a cry I will have a cry), I am going to go out to the cinema or for a meal or for lunch or just for drink whenever I feel like it, I am going to lie in bed on a morning and get up when I can be bothered, I am going to curl up on the sofa with DH and watch soppy films and drink wine. Now how many of those things can you do with a baby or LO's so I am going to make the most of this Xmas......that's the plan lets see if I actually stick to it.   

Mal - here for you whenever you want some company hun, DH and I are off through from Xmas day until 3rd so if you want to meet uo and do lunch and walks let us know.   

Heaps - more of these for you    hope you and DH are OK.   

LV -     

Izzy - Hope you are OK, you've been very quiet since your hysto   

Tracey / Malini - I still can't believe that CRM don't offer anything to ladies who have had your result with them during a shared cycle     

AOC - fab advice as always   

Beachie - coffee   

AFM AF arrived spot on time this morning so all looking good for us for mid January at Serum.


----------



## lainey-lou

Awwww girls, so much sadness   

Heaps - so sorry lovely.  You are absolutely right though, with DE it is just a numbers game.  I am sure a consultant told me the success rates are 60-70% first time and 90 something % by three attempts so you have a great chance of success next time.  I always said I would try three times with DE for that reason. Let's hope attempt no 2 does it for you     

Shorts - oh bless you sweets.  Love your attitude, you are so right, you must go with the flow and suit yourself   

And you Driver   

Tracey - they are so out of order not contacting you immediately.  These people just take the money and run, they forget that you have a lot of money AND emotion invested in the tx and that it is just not good enough to treat you without taking your feelings and disappointment into account.  Hope you get some joy soon.  

Popsi - you poor love, hope you feel better soon   

Malini - sorry to hear you are so down.  Wish I could give you what you deserve, it is very unfair   

Zahida - glad to hear your polyp is sorted.  I live near Fanhams Hall, my friend got married there, have a great time   

LV -     glad to hear the immunes are good.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Anna - great advice from AOC.  Hope you get through the funeral ok tomorrow and the ERPC on Thursday.  What a tough week for you.  This will all pass though and life will get easier day by day.  One step at a time my friend   

Hi to everyone else - LM, Iz, Beach, Mags, Cal, Louise, Floss, GB, Elinor, Swinny and Spuds

I find you all very inspiring.  Even when things are going wrong for you, you still rally around for eachother and offer words of advice/support/comfort.  What a gorgeous bunch of gals you are   

L x


----------



## JBox

Hope u don't mind me jumping in - feel a bit like I'm gatecrashing a party! I'm a low poor responder and about to undergo my lasy cycle (6th) of IVF. Thats after 6 IUI attempts too!! Tonight I'm styarting to inject 6  x amps of menopur and takins 2 x pills of steoids. All I want is a few good eggs not asking much!!!! Good luck to u all out there and hopefully this will be my turn! X


----------



## H&amp;P

Jbox - gatecrash away, really hope that this is your time, where are you having your treatment?     

Anna(SB) -    thinking of you today   

LV -      when is OTD?     

LM - gonna email you about trying to sort a meet up out with Bern   

Swinny - Hope DH has spoiled you after abandoning you for the football on your Birthday   

Heaps -


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just wanted to pop on and say I am thinking of you today Anna.   

And Driver and Shorts - fab plan for christmas. Make sure you stick to it and don't get dragged along by other peoples' expectations and wants - you deserve to put yourselves first just for once. That goes for all of Team PR.   

Mal (lovely to see you on here gorgeous) and Tracey - I too am astounded at the lack of emotional support (if nothing else) from CRM.   to you both. And Tracey - step away from the chocolate tree decorations!

Heaps - hope you are doing ok today.   

Jbox - I really hope this is the one for you.

Mags -   for the DE counselling - here's hoping you are pleasantly surprised by your DP/H.

Hi Lainey, LM and everyone else,

jo x


----------



## shortie66

Morning all! 
Ooo that reminds me i've still gotta put the choccies on the tree Haha
ASB thinking of you 2day sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## Malini

Just for the sake of clarity CRM refunded me a tiny portion of the sum I paid them to cover the ET that didn't happen. They also put me back on the list foc. I still spent over 6K for a measly 1 embryo that was very poor quality and arrested on day 3. The other embryo arrested and fell apart before day 2. This is, unfortunately, a better response than Tracey just had but actually not surprising as their women who share large number of eggs also seem not to have that many left by d5. In comparison to my experience with the SIRM lab and their much more finely tuned protocols, I think CRM are offering a substandard service. This is just my opinion.

I'm now sitting in the bank waiting for the banker's draft that should have been waiting for me to go an get my Fragile X testing (see PR Research thread for low down).

Charlie is back at the vets to see whether the hobble in his 'good' back leg means the other cruciate is partially torn.

All I want for Christmas is a break. And one for everyone else in the WORLD who needs one. My relatives' gift lists seem to be the produce of easier lives. I know that's unfair but your posts Driver and Shortie hit a spot.

Morning all,
Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,

Shorts -I just love your post, love it   

Anna- you're in my thoughts   

Am-   

Tracey   

Malini - Hugs to you and Charlie    

Hi Jo, beachy and welcome JBox


----------



## T0PCAT

Mal, Tracey - I am so angry with the CRM for the both of you.    

Shortie, driver love your posts. 

In work so no persos

Love to u all


----------



## Little Me

Morning Z, you ok?


----------



## AoC

Shorts that was absolutely perfect.  Loved it.   

I'm sorry you had a rought ride at your last CBT session, Mal.  I have heard, from lots of people, that with CBT things can get worse before they get better, but that's a sign you're dealing with the things you need to.  Many hugs.  I completely know what you mean about all you want for Christmas is a break.  With no subtext at all, I've personally decided I'm going to go out and make mine.  

Haven't quite worked out how yet!  LOL!

I hope the session goes well, Mags.  Good luck!  

LOL Tracey - we had a 'TIMBER!' moment, too.   

Thinking of you today, AnnaSB.  Hugs for you.

Welcome, JBox, although I'm sorry you've had to join us.  wishing you every luck with this cycle!   

Great plan, Driver!   

*waving to Lainey*

You're very right, Zahida - CRM are out of order.

I had SUCH A good night last night.  It was our works meal out, and the boss was buying the drinks!  It was just... lovely.  Really nice posh restaurant, the best of the colleagues, absolutely hilarious conversation, bottomless wine bottles and amaretto (not sambuca!) for finish.  So I have been drunk for the second time this year, LOL!  I think I really needed it because I went to bed with this huge grin on my face and woke up with it still there.  

 

AND I had cleaned my make up off, so it wasn't smudged lipstick!!!

So I feel much more positive about life in general today.  Car woes?  Money woes?  IF woes?  F**k 'em.

They can't beat me.


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - I was feeling a bit down, AF from hell arrived on the upside I was able to send of sample for hidden C re-test but at the sametime its another month when I am not pregnant.   .  Also DH is away working and I am knackered......However AOC your post has cheered me up a bit.  i am off to my work Xmas do tonight so will follow your advice and have a good time


----------



## Little Me

Hugs Z    

AOC so glad you had a great night


----------



## fluffy jumper

Welcome Jbox.  I wish you weren't having to join the merry (or mightly ****** off actually) gang.  Have you look at the PR research thread?

Mal.  do you want to meet for coffee or something stronger?  You sound so down.  I can't promise to cheer you up but I can promise I won't say 'don't worry your turn will come' 'it will be OK in the end' 'just one more try and it will be your time'.

AnnaofC.  I'm glad you had such a good time.  You have an amazing attitude.

Z.  I hope AF goes away soon and you enjoy yourself tonight.

I missed my work xmas do last night because of my bad back.  I'm not sorry though as I am going to a posh hotel for afternoon tea this afternoon.


----------



## Flotsam

Shorts - thanks for your post. It made me cry cos it was spot on!! It is so hard to enjoy christmas when this hangs over us. Feel like i am working extra hard to get into spirit [hence all the booze!!] as have no relatives here and none of my friends in this country know about tx. My friends in UK do but they are so far away. DH and i spending a lot more time together trying to do nice stuff as a couple as there is no else really. That's why it helps so much having u ladies to talk to. Sending u all lots of  and  .

Zahida - sorry to hear u r not feeling great. sending u love

Malini thinking of u xx

Tracey enjoy afternoon tea - very posh indeed!

AnnaSB thinking of u hun 

AnnaofC good to hear u r getting into xmas spirit!

Mag thanks for the luck - boy do i need it!

A big welcome to Jbox!!  for your tx

Love to the rest of you ladies

floss


----------



## Little Me

Floss where do you live hun?   

Tracey- oooh afternoon tea


----------



## Flotsam

Little Me Hi hun - Dubai x


----------



## Little Me

Lovely   
Nice and warm still?


----------



## AoC

Hugs, Zahida.    Take it easy on yourself, yeah?

Thank you LM!  

Ooooooh posh hotel afternoon tea.  Bliss!  Have a great time, Tracey.  

Thanks Floss.    I'm almost ashamed to say I've never had any trouble getting into the Christmas spirit, mostly because Husband and I are so childish about it, we don't feel the lack...!

Wish you could all come round to mine for homemade mince pies, mulled wine (using LV's syrup, of course), rum punch (a speciality of mine) and damson gin, obviously.    You could cry or laugh, depending on how you felt, and we could just natter, lounge about, toast things in front of the fire and play with the cats.

I'm going to imagine you all here anyway, and smile.  

(I have to laugh, because I know very well that my good mood probably means A/F is on the way - there's always a moment in the midst of PMT when the clouds part and I get all bouncy.... then start A/F!  I just hope it stays away for another 24 hours - I'm facilitating a focus group tomorrow pm!)


----------



## Little Me

AOC- What a LOVELY thought    that sounds like a perfect afternoon


----------



## Flotsam

Yes it has been great. Just turned slighly cold last 2 days but just need cardy to go out. Still wearing sandals tho!!

Hey AnnaofC i do find it hard since all tx and all pregnant ladies at work.

F


----------



## AoC

That is very hard, Floss - hugs to you.  

  LM


----------



## Malini

Sorry for brief replies and poor personals as on BB and it doesn't allow me to read back easily.

Tracey - thx for invite and promising not to say all those things.

JBox - Cheering you on for this round in the ring. So hope it is the magic one.

Flo - I am not working and often wish I were but pregnant colleagues must be tough. Cheering you on too.

Hi LM and Driver - so pleased AF is behaving for Jan  and Shortie you are doing so well with Christmas.

AOC - That's a superb invite. I need to borrow your verve and figure out how to carve my break too.

Zahida - IVF clinics are sadly imperfect and CRM is just one of them. I'd like to take the whole lot of them to task for all of us.

Hugs to those I've missed. There are countless times in the day when I think of you all. Lots of thoughts stray to Heaps and ASB with wishes for LV.

M xxx


----------



## Flotsam

Malini - what's hard about it is that they talk about it all the time. I s'pose i would if i was lucky enuff to be pregnant. Must say their moaning winds me up!!    I try not to let it get to me but they are everywhere!!


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


God im bloody shattered, but at last i slept well last night for a change   


Hmmm the well meaning people who always your time will come   (Tell me when then)  It will happen eventually   (can you guarantee that) Dont stress out so much about it (well you try fecking 5 years of infertility and then 3 rounds of failed ivf and see how you fecking feel) 


Hmmmmm must admit im finding it hard to keep my thoughts to myself when people say something stupid at the moment    M-I-L well meaning i know says well you never know it could still happen naturally        I couldnt resist saying "What with no eggs and no tubes?" She was mortified when she realised what she had said but i just couldnt help it      


Mal and Tracey im sending you extra            to keep you warm and help you through, i just wish they could be real ones.


AOFC im on my way      (and thank you your damson gin, and sloe gin arrived today) cant decide whether to keep it for christmas or just glug the whole lot down now whilst waiting for the next pregnancy announcement picture to turn up on ********


----------



## shortie66

AND is it just me or does anyone else feel like this cos i can look at a newborn of ** and go ahhhhhh, but when its a picture of a bump i think b 1tch


----------



## lainey-lou

oh t*ts!  Just lost a big post.

Shorts - LMAO at your MIL comment.  Bet she felt silly afterwards   

I am ill so can't muster up the energy to post again.  I am full of cold and feel pants. 

Love to everyone 

L x


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC - I am on my way to yours, breakout the damson gin!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  

A massive  for everyone. I am so in awe of all the strength, courage, kindness and love shown between everyone - it is amazing.

I'm afraid my depression is back - I guess my happy hormones have finally run out. I am finding it really hard as common sense tells me that I should be the happiest person in the world, yet I feel so miserable. Fortunately I'm still being closely monitored and looked after but I'm still gutted that it's back.














I just














that it doesn't get as bad as it was 18 months ago.

I shall try and keep in touch but TBH I don't feel I deserve to be here when we have been so lucky and I am so miserable. I will try to keep reading though and       that there is lots of good news in the weeks and months to come.

Love and             to the fab Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## shortie66

**** y for want of being blunt, dont be sooooo fecking silly. You need support and we are here, we are your friends and will help and support you through this, depression does not go away just cos a dream has come true sweetheart, so you aint going anywhere.        


P.S. i've pm'd you as well so dont think you will get away that easy   


Sorry if that is extremley blunt, i've had a couple    but i dont want you thinking you are alone cos you aint, and never will be, cos you are a member of the pr posse and we look after our own


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - huge       

RC - please stay. Depression is an illness, the way you feel is not your fault and hardly suprising given what has happened to your hormones this year. Its isolating enough, please don't isolate yourself further by leaving us (unless you want to of course). Please feel welcome to stay, this is your home.

Shorts - brilliant response to your MIL's stupid comment. 

Shorts, Malini The absolute worst thing a person can say is 'it will happen' or 'your time will come' How on earth can they know or guarantee that. Its the most STUPID STUPID STUPID thing someone can say to a person with IF. And when someone who has been through IF says it, that strikes me dumb? Does a portion of their brain die when they get pg? 

Driver - like your plan

Thanks so much for the kind messages, pm's and text. DH and I are so touched and its helping me get through this dark time. 
Funeral was fine, touching service. We were stood in the doorway of the chapel with rows of people behind us outside. I was in tears as much for my loss as for bf's dad. All the talk of God giving life/taking away was v difficult to handle given my faith is almost gone. The pregnant friend did not go to the wake and managed to avoid her at the church thanks to the 300 strong crowd. The coffin exited to 'walking back to happiness' which made us laugh through the tears, brilliant    Wake was much easier and happier ifykwim. Downed a few drinks and was able to support bf and mum and exchange funny memories. 

Because my pg symptoms have worsned to the point of throwing up once a day,  my consultant rescanned me before the op. The sac had indeed grown but was now mishapen and baby was a lifeless blob. Really helped me accept it. For the first time I can say the care I received today was exeptional thanks to my consultant. He was caring and sensitive. He put me at the top of his theatre list and started early. He called the lab in Birmingham and was advised to get the remains to them asap. He actually had them sent over in a taxi (60 miles each way)..amazing given the cost cutting they are doing. The nurse walked us to day surgery..... no waiting with the crowds, straight to a side room and I was whisked in to surgery. The gynea nurse who discharged me tried to make us feel better saying she has seen women like me who have gone on to have live babies eventually after 13 losses +. This was my 10th and I'm 39 who knows if I will get pg again? Fingers crossed I will but its difficult to see the upside right now. 

BIL is on ** commenting on friends bump pics. ** is all about babies at the mo, which is as it should be but hard to see. Think should stay off for a while. DH has not told his family. I asked why, he said he could not cope with all the comments he would get when he is there for 1 night next week. I asked if he expects me to speak to his family over xmas and pretend I am ok? If so I cannot. So he is going to tell them. Makes me think he's ashamed of what has happened/ of me. Makes me feel like this baby was not important and is being ignored   

Sorry for the mamoth me post 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna           You are so strong and an inspiration to us all. I am glad you were treated well today - you deserve it so much. I wonder if your DH was worried that by telling it would be too upsetting for him - I'm sure your baby was important to him too and there is no way he would be ashamed of you or what has happened, as there is absolutely nothing to be ashamed of xxxx

Shorts thanks hun    - I have replied to your pm and will try not to hide but I do feel so guilty that we have been blessed whilst so many lovely ladies on here have not.  I also feel that it is so unfair getting such fantastic support from everyone when others are far more deserving. I promise to try though.


----------



## lainey-lou

Couldn't read and run.

ASB - I am sure your DH is not ashamed of you or what has happened.  Men are far more inept at dealing with emotional issues and often try to bury their heads in the sand and pretend things aren't happening.  I expect he is probably hurting a lot more than you think.  DH and I had counselling together and it exposed his absolute desperation for another child, I had never realised he felt the pain quite as much as he did, he just couldn't express it.

Your DH probably wants to protect you too.  He is probably worried that his family will say something inappropriate or that they will upset you by discussing it with you.  I am just guessing here but I cannot believe that after 10 m/cs your DH doesn't feel the great loss too.  Can you discuss with him why he is reluctant to tell them?  If he is like my DH he will probably say "I dunno"   

Well done for getting through a tough couple of days.  The worst bit is over and you can take time to heal now and try and look forward.   

RC - oh lovely, I didn't realise you had been suffering with depression too.  I put my depression down to all the loss and disappointment we suffered before our success.  It was as if the stress of it all hit me.  I completely understand what you are saying about how this should be a happy time but the body and mind are funny things and it is an illness and you are not ungrateful or undeserving, just ill.  Hugs to you hun    If you want to chat, I am available and understand what you are going through. 

Shorts


----------



## mag108

Mal: lovely to have you back and you have put it so well again. Other peoples lives often do seem and are easier. We are left with impossible obstacles. I wish for you to have a break in the most pleasurable senses of the word.  

AnnodC: Lovely to see u had SUCH a fun night sounds fab.

Jo: Hope you doing well sweetie.

Shorts: I totally get what you mean. It is rubbish what we go through but none of us want to be defined by it. We are more/bigger than it

Good response to MIL! Very imppressed! let it all out   

hows the drinks cabinet shaping up for xmas? We seem to have acquired an astonishing amount of booze, will have to plan xmas around it's consumption!

Zahida: you need hug. Hope your works do is very good fun  

Welcome Jbox.

Tracey: Hope you doing ok and that afternoon teas was a real treat  

Floss: we are here hun.

Lainey: hope you feel better soon

RC: Oh I am so sorry to hear that! Please dont go anywhere. You are our friend. YOu have been so lovley and helped so much. Depression is horrible illness hun. You need your pals...  

Annsobroo: You guys have had so much to deal with, I am sure it is more to do with the resistence to more upset (the upset is there anyway but talking about brings it to the surface). It's not a wonder DH is finding it hard to tell but he needs to before you see them for xmas.  

AFM was dreading the counselling, worried about DH saying no to DE. Last night he said he was more in favour of adoption so I was expecting it to be very difficult. It was in the end very helpful for both of us to talk through concerns and opinions with counsellor present. Realised I am so so up to speed on so many things, DE, adoptions facts and figures etc and DH is still working it all out.

Very tired and ready for days on the sofa


----------



## popsi

hi ladies

just a quick post but could not say nothing after reading today xx

asb... darling you are such a brave strong lady... i am so glad that finally you have been treated with the dignity you deserved by the hospital, take time darling     

rc... i am with shortie totally hun we are with you all the way, you are poorly and we are there with strong arms to help gently pull you through these tough times xx

shorts... loving your posts hun, you make me    xx

aofc...i am on the way your chrimbo sounds fab !! but i cant play with the cats as allergic lol xx

malini, heaps, tracey gb...      

much love to everyone else... sorry brain gone a but mushed now, not very well here.. have flu on top of back pain... went for physio and accu today so we will see ... not holding my breath tho


----------



## shortie66

ASB oh sweetie, i do feel for you both         I doubt very much as the other girls have said that your dh is either embarrased or ashamed, i think its more likely that he is hurting and feeling raw too. To have to keep explaining to people is so so hard, perhaps a txt explaining what has happened and that you are both very upset and could people not keep asking questions for the immediate future           My heart goes out to you both darling       


Mags, my booze cupboard is coming along great ta very much    I have got through half a bottle of baileys tonight that calypso bought me    i have bought brandy rum malibu and i also have damson gin and sloe gin that AOFC has very kindly sent me (saving those for christmas tho     )  Im glad the counselling went ok, you both have lots to think about       enjoy your days on the sofa       


Popsi ohhhhh hunny are you still not better?         Really hope you can at least shift this cold and the majoriity of the pain so you can enjoy your first of very many family christmas's       


**** y as i said in pm depression doesnt stay away just because you have had a baby sweetheart       you have nothing to feel quilty about so please please dont


----------



## popsi

hey shorts... have you tried Merlyn....its like baileys but MUCH nicer !!! its made not far from where I live and it is soooooo nice... i treated us to a bottle last week and DH came home from work today with another bottle as a gift !!! yummmmmmy


----------



## shortie66

Oooops hiya lainey        too many baileys here im afraid and still waiting for scottie to cook the bloody tea


----------



## shortie66

Merlyn aint that a magician           Ooooo where did you buy that from


----------



## popsi

shorts.... he sure works his magic on me      .... well round here we get them in Tesco... i am guessing its nationwide


----------



## shortie66

will have a look at tesco website when i have scoffed my tea


----------



## lainey-lou

You lot are so funny, love the banter on here   

Off to bed now.  Early night desperately needed and I have been wanting my bed all day.

Love and     to everyone


----------



## popsi

Lainey...night night sweetie xx

anyone watching the apprentice


----------



## Spuds

Oh girls  can't sleep 

my best friend in south London who got pregnant when I did has found out she has breast cancer  feel numb

am sitting here praying for her - don't know what else to do  she will find out tomorrow what her chances are  

Life is so short cruel unjust fickle and at the same time so full of love an precious ;( have to try to sleep - sorry no persos but thinking ofu all x xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds -          and        for your friend.

Thank you eveyone for being so kind.


----------



## beachgirl

Jersey, what devastating news, can't begin to imagine how she must feel...when is she due? x x


----------



## beachgirl

Morning RC X


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
Spuds thinking of you and your friend today, and hoping that the news is good life is so cruel sometimes xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning beachy, heaps and rc  xxxxx


----------



## AoC

LOL Shorts!  I'd glug one and save one.    And yes, I find bumps harder than babies, and newborns harder than toddlers.  C'est la vie.  

I think people say what they say because they don't know what else to say - and I don't think there IS a good thing to say.  I honestly feel sorry for them sometimes.

But not for long.  *g*

Ack, Lainey, I hope your cold goes away soon!

Which reminds me.  Popsi, how are you doing?  ack, I'm sorry you're still crook.    Hugs!

LOL Zahida!  I'm loving the 'I'm on my way'. announcements.  It would be very cool.  

Okay, RC, there was always a risk this would happen.  But guess what?  Depression is an illness, a chemical imbalance.  It doesn't mean you're ungrateful or aren't happy about being a family.  And it certainly doesn't mean you don't deserve to be here!  What nonsense!  Please stay.  I love to 'hear' from you.  Make sure you get the treatment you need, and hang on in there.  I do believe you're going to come out the other side of this more content and stronger.  Sometimes with the emotional rollercoasters there's a dip after a big rise - there's still a lot of fear, frustration and sadness to process, isn't there?  And succeeding in your goal doesn't mean it just magics away.  Love you.

And what Shortie said.  Who said it much more to the point and precise than I did!  LOL!  Nice one, Shorts.

Anna, my lovely, I'm so glad the funeral was bearable and you were well looked after.  My heart aches for you.  FWIW, I don't think your DH is ashamed. (I see I'm not alone in this!)  I think he's just trying to manage his sadness in a different way, and, bloke like, didn't think how that might be hard for you. So many hugs.

RC, support is about need, not deserving.  And I wouldn't say you'd been blessed when it comes to depression.  Your happiness about E doesn't cancel out everything else.    It's okay, sweetie.  Please let us help - we so want to, and it makes us feel beter, too.

Oh Mash, what awful news!  I'm hoping and praying the prognosis is good - treatment has come on leaps and bounds, you know.  Everything crossed.


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - you are such a brave lady, I am glad the experience at the hospital was as good as it could be given the circumstances.  Your DH is trying to protect both himself and you by not wanting to say anything to his family.  He wanted this baby andall the others   .  I think we could all do with walking into happiness right now.  can that be the team PR song?

RC - pls don't dissapear on us, depression is a terrible disease and can affect anyone.  My dad was a manic depressive when I was growing up and back in those days there was such a stigma attached to mental illness.  These days its much better understood and there are some great therapies out there to help.   

Jersey - so sorry about your friend, I hope they have caught it early.  so much more they can do these days

AFM - had a fun night out lastnight, got home about 1am and am very bleary eyed right now....got a cool secret santa present, it was a shoe calender


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - huge  to you your friend and her family.  its good news.

RC - 

Anna - glad you got your claim in 

Zahida - great idea 'Walking back to happiness' should be the PR theme song! You can't help but smile when you hear it






Morning ladies

Of course you are right about DH, sure its more about his inability to deal with this rather than me. Problem is he is a quiet sensitive soul and the rest of his family are very full on. He's obviously not told them about his fragmentation issue as his brother sent us an xmas pressie of £100 worth of booze from a local merchant. Hate to sound ungrateful and we will drink over Christmas but we didn't need several bottles of spirits. We will drink some over Xmas but dh really needs to cut alchohol out to a bare minimum if he stands a chance of getting his number under 30%.

Its official. Home Delivery Network and City Link are the two worst delivery companies in the world. I have spent so much time chasing I will be demanding £ back for all the phone calls and time I have wasted from the sellers (John Lewis, Mint Velvet and Joules). With JL I paid £10 for next day delivery by 10.30am. Goods were due Tuesday am, still no sign. JL have refunded the £10 but I want my goods  City Link are truely s*ity link! As for HDN, Mint Velvet have requested the goods be stopped (I cancelled the order 2 weeks ago when the goods did not show) and when I chased my £200 refund today they told me the goods are arriving today    Joules have stopped using HDN but my order went out with them in Nov. I am still waiting on items which I will not get until early next week! No offer of any vouchers or anything. Will be writting a letter!. It took s*ty link 4 attempts to deliver one item in the summer...kept going to the wrong house and would not call me despite having my number. Rant over. Lesson for me, check the courier a company uses before I order and its either, don't use!


----------



## Little Me

Anna hun HUGE        for you and D
And YES, we also call City link S H IT T Y Link     they are b0llox   

**** y - I can only echo what all team PR have said lovely and give you a   

Spuds    for your friend and    for hopeful news   

Morning all xxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Morning LM   
Laura - happy birthday to the Chippers!         Hope you all have a fab day 

The apprentice last night cheered me up no end. Staurt Baggins....what a nob head! So glad Sugar realised what a mistake he made last week...it should have been an all girl final! 

Hospital told me to take paracetamol and ibuprofen togther...really effective...yeah right! Have moved on to dh's old back pain medicine which is opiate based....off to la la land


----------



## AoC

o fAnd then tell the company why you haven't ordered from them....  Hugs for delivery woes, Anna.  I think you're right - it must be hard for a sensitive, private person to deal with IF in front of a full-on family.  Plus I think guys take their IF issues even more as a personal failure than we do, sometimes.  Lots of hugs.

Personally, I find the codeine stuff better, but ibu and paracetemol can be really good - but it takes time to be effective, it gets more effective as it builds up, if you see what I mean.  

And.... I have officially lost my train of thought...


----------



## Little Me

Morning hard ass   

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - I took x2 paracetamol and x2 ibuprofen as soon as woke but it did not touch the pain. Took one tramadol and it gave me relief within minutes.


----------



## AoC

Yeah - that's what happens with me, Anna.  What I was trying (and failing!) to say is that the ibu/para combination is supposed to be cumulative, so if you take it religiously, it gets better at dealing with the pain.

Personally, I can never wait that long....

Hugs and more hugs.  Does a hot water bottle help?


----------



## AoC

Morning LM.  

You know, I MEANT to say that.  AOC's lesson of the day is DON'T MULTITASK.  Sheesh.  ;-)


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Sorry for not being on here much lately.  Been dead busy at work.  Plus some days I feel sad and I don't want to post and bring the group down.  Also don't want to be a me me me person if you get what I mean.  I am off work today so thought I would pop on.

Heaps my lovely I am so sorry my darling that it did not work out.  Jumping back on that horse sounds good to me.

Spuds so sorry to hear about your friend.     she gets some good news and it has been caught in time.

RC So sorry that your depression has come back.  I have sufferred on and off with depression myself.  Its truly awful.  Just cos you have now got what you always wanted it doesn't mean that depression is magically going to go away.  Make sure you get the treatment you need.  As shortie says you are member of the PR posse and we don't want you to go anywhere.  We will do our best to look after you.     

Sobroody Like others have already said on here men deal with grief in different ways.  I have also accused my DH of not caring. Felt awful when I said it, I just blurted it out in anger.  He was so upset and told me not to say anything so stupid again.  Your DH probably thinks he is somehow protecting you from his family saying something stupid or upsetting you further.  Sending you loads of     .

Mags Glad your counselling session went well.

Shortie Like your response to your MIl.  I get like that sometimes.  Its so hard at times to deal with well wishers, I know they are trying there best to help me but sometimes you just want to tell them to shut up.  Someone recently said to me your turn will come.  I told her well I hope its a full turn cos I just keep getting 1/2 a turn. I find baby bumps difficult too, so many pregnant people at work.  I am not looking forward to Christmas, can't get into it but will be pleased to be off work cos work is so busy at the moment and there are alot of pregnant people at work with big bumps.  Sometimes I find myself starting at their bumps like a     lady !!!!  I like your post on Christmas.  I am going to do the same.  I have already lifted my alcohol ban.  Sending you some     

Tracey Sending you loads of     too.  God this IF journey is so tough.  Hope you had lots of cream cakes and lovely scones at your afternoon tea.

Anna of C.  Think we would all love to come round to yours     

Cal how you doing with the snow in the north east and not long to your Christmas party.

Malini, Driver, Jo, Elinor, Floss, Little me, Zhaidae and anyone I have missed, we are such a big gang waving at you all !!

AFM had a stressful couple of days.  Took my rabbit Harry to vets on Monday for a checkup and vet found a 4 little lumps on his back.  She said she wanted to investigate them further.  Now as you all know Harry is my surrogate child.  With everything else at the moment, can't face anything happening to him.  So was in     from Monday night onwards.  

He went for a op yesterday to remove one of the lumps and its been sent away for testing.  Now rabbits don't do too well with ops, if they get too stressed they can stop eatting and then the bacteria in their gut can take over.  Got him back last night, he has a big bald patch on his left hand side of his back.  Spent last night hand feeding him one little pellet at a time.  So I am off today to keep an eye on him.  Tried to get Friday off too but could not get it, was lucky to get today off at short notice.  

He is doing alot better today, eatting more.  Got to keep an eye on the wound and watch it does not get infected.  Go back on Wednesday for a check up.  And hope to get the biopsy results on Christmas eve, if not will have to wait til the new year.  Just hope it is nothing too serious cos if we have to remove the other lumps it will mean alot more wounds and more chance of infection.  So worried that it might be the big C.  Too scarred to say the word out loud.  Like you probably all think I am     getting upset over a pet rabbit. But sometimes I feel at least I am a mammy to him if that makes sense !!!

Take Care everyone

Ginger


----------



## AoC

We love our pets, GB, it doesn't matter what species they are.  So sorry for you and for Harry, and hoping for good news!  He's lucky to have such a good owner.


----------



## Ourturn

GB - I agree with Anna. our furbabies are our babies and part of the family. Hope Harry is ok


----------



## Little Me

gb-      for little Harry , hope he's ok   

I love all our furry ones, they are our little babies


----------



## Ourturn

LM - how is grey d doing?

LV - did you say Rolfe was being a nightmare? Totally normal puppy behaviour. At 5 months Daisy went through a chewing phase and at 7 months is very naughty. I remember Benji being a REAL pain from 4 - 8 months. Know he's comming up to 2 he's much calmer (still has his moments) and is a lovely soppey boy. Having him done in September really helped. Felt bad doing it at the time, but wouldn't hesitate now.


----------



## Ginger Baby

Oh thanks guys,  Thought you might think I am    .  Just been on the phone to vets cos Harry keeps licking the wound which is bad cos can cause infection.  They don't put buster collars on rabbits cos it means they can't get access to their bottoms.  TMI alert !!!!  Rabbits need access to their bottoms to eat their soft poohs !!!  Need the soft poohs for vitamins.  They do so many hard poohs and so many soft ones.

I am going to cut a sleeve off a top and put that over him to reduce his access too it.  Vet is also prescribing some pain killers for him which I can pick up tonight.  I will be on tender hooks tomorrow when I am work.  Even getting my dad to give me a lift home at dinner time so I can check on Harry and then go back to work.

Hope everyone Else's furry babies are doing okay.

LV my friend just got her puppy Ben done yesterday, cos he kept humping her DH's leg and leaving a mess on it !!!!

Also thanks again guys

Ginger


----------



## Flotsam

Hey ladies,

just checking on you all!

AnnaSB - you are so right men handle things differently.My DH didn't chat about it when it happened but then one day it all came out with lots of tears and i realised he feels just as much as me but expresses differently.   

Zahidah great to hear u had a good night x

Ginger hope the wabbit is feeling better x

Spuds so sorry about your mate   

Love to everyone - way to tired for anymore personals

Floss x


----------



## Little Me

Anna GD is gorgeous but a little dominant and of course crazy cos he's a puppy soooooo, had a little bit of additional training last night for him from the guy who feeds him in the day and he defo showed he can be a chilled out boy   
How old was benji when he was done? I was thinking 12-18 months?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Floss and GB xx


----------



## Ourturn

LM - he was about 17/18 months. DH didn't want to but we realised no home boarder would take an unneutered dog as they would try to hump the other dogs (male and female) and pee on the furniture to mark it. Benj stayed at bil's before he was done overnight and we were horrified to find he had peed on the sofa over night! He was house trained, but he was marking his territory. So make sure you don't leave him alone to stay at a friends house over night until he has been done!. I think its best not to have them done too early (vets might disagree). I would wait until he's at least 12 months, definatley not any earlier. It took about 2-3 months until we noticed a difference. It hasn't changed his personality, just made him a bit easier to handle and he's a calmer dog (sometimes!) 
He recovered from the op incredibly quickly and wasn't at all bothered. He still loves going to the vet! We are waiting for Daisy's first season before having her done, but that's going to be more difficult. Would love her to have a litter but dh is having none of it!


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Ladies,

Have had a busy last week and am sorry I haven't posted properly for a while. 

Tracey, I'm so sorry to read that your cycle was such a huge let down . . . I can't believe it! First for Mal and now you! It's seems so terribly unfair . . . and unjust that you have to pay for this . . . not to mention the emotional cost! Big    for you. x

Heaps,    
Glad to hear that you have imminent plans. x

AnnaSB, I'm so glad that you received such good care yesterday and that the consultant was nice with you.    
It's so hard to figure out what goes on with some guys! (I have a really hard time reading mine when it comes to anything emotional) 
It must be very hard for your DH to deal with his family on such sensitive personal matters. I'm sure he's not ashamed . . . maybe it's a kind of dread that their going to talk about it etc when he'd prefer to keep the subject closed . . therefore making it easier not to say anything. I get a bit like that with various family members. x

Mal,    
Hoping to see you soon. x

LV, very impressed that you've made mulling syrup! I never knew there was such a thing, but am now inspired to make some  
Sending you a huge amount of    and    

Shorts, you really are an inspiration. 

Hi Driver, 

Mag, Yes I am in Sheff. Would be great to meet up . . let me know if there are any plans before the meal in Feb . . or if your free for coffee sometime. Days are mostly easier for me due to working evenings. x

Hi and Welcome JBox. x

Hi AOC, Glad that you had a hoot at your works do.  
How's the driving coming on? Hope your confidence is coming back. x

RC, Your not allowed to go anywhere! We want to be here for you.    
As Shortie put so well, "depression doesn't go away just cos a dream came true" 
Love and hugs for you. x x x

Spuds, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend! What a terrible shock.      

GB,  for you and   for Harry.x

Hi Beachie, Lainey, LM, Zahida, Mags, Pops, Flotsam, Jo, and everyone else.

Not much news here. Had a scan on Tuesday and the Polyp was confirmed. Now waiting for follow up with my consultant on monday where I'm really hoping he'll agree to having it removed on the NHS to save me a couple of grand!

Love to everyone. x


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Just a really quick pop in to see how hello       not really had time to post or read back today    will be glad when its the weekend


----------



## Flotsam

Morning ladies. How are we all? 

I have about 3 more days at work and then 2 weeks off so am quite pleased with myself as it means tx will start in hols and not while i am working. Will save me from running around like a lunatic and cause me less stress - well, that's the plan.

Hi Leola i didn't realise removing a polyp was so expensive!!   

Love to you all

Floss


----------



## Ourturn

Leola - fingers crossed nhs agree to the op! How is lovely Lola?

Floss - good news re cycling 

Shorts   

We have snow and more is forecast today and tomorrow. 

Need to call doc, pain is really bad. Woke at 2am and have been up since. Last erpc had next to no pain, this time is very different 

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - hunny I hope you see your doc and get sorted out with the pain. 

Floss I could do with finishing work early - have zero motivation.

GB - hope harry's results come back ok. 

Afm - had a fruitless appointment with gp...... he is unwwilling to help with any of the immunes therapy and snottily asked me to get Dr g to write to him for an update. Sitting in car balling my eyes out - guess we really are on our own


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Snowed in here this morning, so guess it's WFH today then. Just took the springle spangles for a play in the snow - they loved it. But are both highly distressed now trying to get the huge balls of snow out of their feet. I wish I could tell them they just have to wait and they'll melt!

ASB - so sorry you are in so much pain. I hope the Dr is a help - you don't need this on top of everything else. Thinking of you.

Mags - sounds like the counselling was productive. I'm so pleased for you.

GB - hope the bunny is doing ok today.   

Zahida - oh, I really feel for you, with the blooming NHS. I hate the thought of you sat in your car crying. Honestly, I think they are taught at medical school who to make patients feel entirely pants and small - makes them feel better I guess. I'm thinking of seeing if I can change my GP surgery as they have been useless - I've had no NHS funding for IVF even though I was eligible (I know it's not them who decide but they were less than supportive in helping me try to appeal against the PCT, except to agree I should be eligible. And now they've refused to give me the swine flu vaccine until I'm 5 months, due to "costs". Despite the midwife saying I should have it immediately.

When is LV's OTD - anyone know? I've got everything crossed for you LV if you are reading.

Jo x


----------



## calypso-sky

morning gang

sending zahida some hugs .. ohh we are on our own but together on here we are a massive support for each other....       

hello everyone


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Heaps -   How are you doing?

Ooh, fingers crossed for the best crimbo present ever for LV. x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all   

Z, I feel for you hun, really do   

Heaps-   

Hi Jo    

Anna hun, so sorry you're in such pain   

LV     some early Christmas prayers hunny   

Shorts - RERALLY REALLY hope you can make it tomorrow .
Gonna get stuff for curry later   

Hi all, all ok?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Thanks for the hugs - I have gone from being really upset to angry and determined to make my treatment successful.  I am very thankful that I have you all to suuport me, I don't feel so alone.

LV - wishing u the best xmas gift ever.  

Jo - I a suprised and shocked that you surgery can't give you the swine flu jab, i thought government were reccommending that all preganant women got it.  Its annoys me that the NHS is 'supposed to provide a service' but provide nothing of the sort.  I am wondering if you can contact your PCT about the jab?

Leola - I hope the NHS can do your hysto, you don't want to pay for it if you can help it.  

Hi Cal - my Jinny buddy, good to hear from you.  

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida      Is there another GP in your surgery you can try? I know which GP to avoid and only see my supportive GP. If there are no good GP's in your practice can you go to another practice? When I first started having miscarriages my gp was so unsympathetic. After mc no 3 she told me I just needed to 'relax' and it would happen. She begrudgingly ran basic test after I insisted. These showed a clotting problem so I was referred to the mc clinic. Ironically they did not get to the bottom of my clotting problem as the pct did not run 3 key tests but Dr G did. 
I now see the most wonderful GP who is incredibly supportive and has made a real difference. So don't let the bashtard get you down, find someone who will help.   

Jo - that's ridiculous, you must be able to get the jab? That sort of cost cutting is neligence! 

LM, Heaps   

Waiting for the gp to call. Drove DH to work (his BMW cannot cope with the snow), picked Mum up from the station. parked at the top of our hill but car is stuck and can't move it. Kept sliding back and nearly lost control on my way back on ice. So have ordered a cab for Mum further down the road and DH has to make his own way home. We are officially snowed in. Looks beautiful but its such a pain.


----------



## Flotsam

Hi Zahida - just wanted to say feel for you re your GP. We are here for you my lovely. 

AnnaSB can't believe all the snow you are having over there. It is a bout 25 degrees here at the moment and so does not feel like winter. 

Yes, wonder how LV is coping in 2WW?? Sending you love if you are reading 

Have done very little xmas shopping and am starting to panic!! Anyone else in same boat as me

Floss


----------



## AoC

Anna, I'm sorry you're in pain.  Hope your GP can help.  Hugs!

Good luck with the op funding, Leola. 

Zahida, that's just awful, I'm so sorry.  Lots of hugs for you, but I'm glad you're getting good and angry.

Jo, I'm mad about the flu jab thing - AND I suspect that's a local practice interpretation, to keep their books healthy, rather than a PCT directive.  :-(  Our GPs are private businessmen and women, after all.  Sucks when they put profit first.

I hate to say it, folks, but I'm afraid it's a safe bet that getting things on the NHS is going to get harder not easier.  We're being asked to deliver improved quality of services on a 2% funding increase which, given forecasted increase in demand, is actually an 18% funding cut.  Then, in the back office costs side of things, we're expected to deliver 46% savings - which includes everyone from the cleaners to trainers to schools health projects to the people who get feedback from patients on how we're doing.

So we're being asked to do more, better, and quicker, with less money and less support staff.

I'm not - by any means - justifying the s**t we get from the NHS sometimes.  It's just a heads up about the real situation behind the 'protected from the cuts' headlines.  Makes me mad when the papers don't reflect the reality.

Wow.  That was a bit serious for me.... *eyeroll*



AFM, waiting for A/F to turn up, and have instructed Husband to chain me to the bed on Sunday.  Not in a good way, in an Anna-won't-stop-doing-stuff-unless-restrained way.  I'm a stress-head!


----------



## Ourturn

GP has sent a script for co codamol to my local pharmacy so will walk/crawl down in a bit.

Anna - that doesn't suprise me at all. My nhs recurrent miscarriage clinic didn't do 3 of the important clotting tests which are considered basic by recurrent mc standards and are cutting even more now I hear. Which is why we were gobsmacked that out consultant used a taxi for the lab delivery for 120 mile round trip. Which reminds me, I must send him a thank you card.


----------



## AoC

Take it easy, Anna - hope the co-codamol works.  Love to the dawgies.


----------



## Little Me

Yes Anna, feel better   

Afternoon AOC   

poor GD doggie slipped on the ice this morning bless him, he's like bambi, thankfully was on his lead 

Hi Heaps


----------



## Ourturn

LM - poor greyd bless him. Daisy just wants to dart around and enjoys 'sliding' around. Hysterical.

Anna - doggies send you lots of sloppy wet kisses. Benj is snoring away on my lap. Dasiy jumped up and licked my face when I cried in pain earlier    They are such a comfort. 

Jo - listen to Heaps! 

Floss - 25 degrees sounds amazing!


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaSB it is fab! We did have a few sand storms last week which were awful. The sand gets everywhere but today is a lovely day


----------



## T0PCAT

Whats all this tying to the bed malarkey?  AOC I have absolutely no doubt that we are not being told the truth with regards to NHS cuts.....I hope your bruises from the accident have faded.  

ASB - hope the co-codamol does the trick in relieving your pain.  Talking of stupid pets, I have a tabby cat who rolls around on the sofa or on the top step looking cute and quite often falls off    .


----------



## AoC

Thanks Zahida - yes, they mostly have.  Or at least they're now a fetching rhubarb and custard colour.... LOL!  We have a cat like that - Cleo, a little naughtie tortie.  She likes to throw herself off things so we call her Stunt Cat...

Anna, I'm so glad you have your Daisy and Benjy with you.    Wishing your pain away.

Ooooh, poor GD - but I bet he looked very cute!

I don't think I could cope with the sand, Floss - I'm the sort that even prefers stony beaches.  Sand getting in the, er, cracks, makes me shudder!

I am SO EXCITED just about going home - TGIF!


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC - i'll be going home about 4.30 yay.  I used to have a naughty tortie called Willow, she had the loudest meow.


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies   


Sorry not posting much seem to have no energy at the mo. Totally fed up tbh      Think i need to start getting out and about a bit more, wish this weather would sod off as well. 


ASB hope the pain is better now sweetheart      


Sorry no perso's need my tea and beer


----------



## mag108

ladies
big hugs and kisses to everyone.

Jo; http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/dec/17/doctors-warn-flu-crisis
Give that GP


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  

Thank you all so much for your wonderful support - I really appeciate it.       

Jo - I was told it was better to wait until the 2nd tri, so I had mine done at 13+6. They should definitely be offering it to you though.   

Heaps - I don't think I said how sorry I am, and how much I admire your resolve and determination.       for this cycle.   

Shorts -           for you hun, I hate the tought of you struggling - I'll have to come and stalk you   

Zahida -         - hope you feel a bit better now.

Popsi - hope the acu has helped   

ASB - really hope the pain gets less soon   

Massive -          to everyone. Sorry I haven't mentioned everyone - I do love you all.

Have lots of you got snow? We've had about 2mm and it's stopped. Would love to have some proper snow as we missed out last time as well.


----------



## shortie66

Evening **** y and mags    


Im mainly ok, just silly things really p1 ssing me off    Should have been out tonight but my bf (should have known better really) who said she coming suddenly (as always) txt me this morning to say she couldnt make tonight as she had been ill since wednesday. Now i love her to bits but this is the same old story every single time      and it just does my bloody head in. Sooooo here i am sat at home again in front of the telly and pooter      Am just hoping the snow stays aways tomorrow as am really looking forward to going to LM's and putting the world to rights     


Moan/whinge/rant over


----------



## Rural Chick

Shorts -       for you and       for your friend. I'd love to join you for a Friday night party but I'm off to bed now  . Have a few   in practise for tomorrow.


----------



## Flotsam

Morning all. 

Shorts - that is annoying. Hope you are feeling better this morning.

Love to all

Floss


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

Thank you SO much girls (particularly Heaps and Mags for those links) for lal your advice re the swine flu jab. It made me laugh to see on the news this morning that GP's are concerned about the low take up of the vaccine by at-risk groups. Wonder why that could be.    RC - yes, I would rather wait until I am over 12 weeks just to be careful, so am planning on going to the surgery straight after christmas and demanding it.

I am particularly anxious about it as a 28 year old colleague died the day after giving birth last year from pneumonia which was a direct result of contracting swine flu while she was pregnant. That really brought home to me how potentially dangerous it can be to pregnant women. I mentioned this to the surgery, but they just said it was probably just a coincidence that she died when she had swine flu (er no, it was definitely because she had flu!) And they said I shouldn't "get myself worked up about it, because those types of case are extremely rare." Mmm, that's not much consolation to her family (including her baby son who will never meet his mother.   )

Phew, I'm getting worked up now. Deep breath.

RC - sorry you haven't got much snow. We normally miss out on it in Devon, but have woken up to about 20cm this morning - the most I've ever seen in Devon. Our village is almost totally cut off, but we both have 4x4's so are hoping we'll be able to get out later.

Shortie - hope you are feeling a bit brighter soon lovely. Sorry about your friend - I have one like that who is ALWAYS cancelling at the last minute and it's really annoying.   Hope you get to LM's. Hi LM.   

ASB - are you feeling any better yet?

AOC - that's very fair of you to put the NHS's stance across. Always good to have  abit of balance! Unfortunately after years of shoddy service I have no time for them! Much snow in Cumbria?

Hi Flotsam - don't think I've said hello yet.

Hi Zahida.   

Oh, run out of steam.
Love to everyone else,
Jo x


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all.  

Hi Floss, Wooo Hooo for the imminent hols!

ASB, Lovely Lola is great thanks. She seems to have come out of her post season flatness with a vengeance and is being a defiant little madam constantly pretending that she can't hear me! How are your gorgeous furbabes?
I hope the pain has eased.  x

Zahida, I'm so sorry your GP wasn't more helpful.    
Glad that your now feeling determined!

Jo, How terrible about your colleague! Really glad to hear you will be demanding the vaccine after Christmas. These doctors!

Shorts,    

DP's setting off for 3 weeks in France this morn and is in a right old stress with getting ready! If he had to choose between me and le petit maison, I swear he would choose the house!    (not quite sure how I feel about this!)

Love to everyone. x


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all

Jo - I am not suprised you are concerned about swine flu, given what you have been thru to pregnant.  I have lost my faith in NHS doctors - could u pay to have it privately if you had to?  

Shortie -   

Leola - are u going to France too?  

We still have a sprinkling of snow that is frozen solid from Thursday, I think we are due somemore tomorrow.  DH says there is loads in the Midlands and he thinks Brum airport will be shut.  He is heading off on Monday to his parents in NI if they open the airports.  I don't go till thursday when they are forecasting snow, hope I make it out.


----------



## LV.

Just checking in quickly and saying hi and bless you all thinking of me and my mental making xx


RC - cuddles for you, glad you're posting about how you're really feeling


Shorts - I wish we lived closer! I'd come out for a wiggle with you any time


Jo - good for you sticking to your guns, I'm sorry to hear about your friend... that's terrible. No wonder you are concerned x


AnnaSB - Big hugs for you honey


Spuds - have you had any news about your friend?   


I've missed lots, I'm sorry... brain rather addled


The white stuff started yesterday here and is still coming down thick and fast. We had to abandon our car at the top of a hill about 15 mins from our house as the police had closed the road as a lorry jack knived (god knows what a lorry was doing down a tiny back road), a fence had collapsed, a car had driven into the kerb and buckled it's wheel and lots of abandoned cars, we only had about an inch for god's sake! It's snowing really heavily today and now up to about 3 inches and counting. DH's parents are supposed to be coming for a Christmas get together tomorrow (they are away for Christmas day) and I'm cooking beef wellington, think it may just be us as doubt the in laws will get here. Damn! 


Sorry for ducking out for a bit, just trying to preserve sanity. OTD is Thursday and (weather permitting) I'm going for bloods. I bet I sneak in a pee stick before then but so far have managed to keep on the straight and narrow for now.


Much love and happy snowballing to all!
LadyV xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi everyone 
Despite moving our cars to the top of the hill, we can't get them out. We have around 6 inches of snow and its still comming down fast. 
Walked down to post cards and pick up my co-codamol (pharmacy had to order it as they didn't have the high strenght stuff). Pharmacy was shut    Luckily pain has eased and is now contrable with my regular pain killers. DH was going to Ireland for a one night stay but has cancelled. Its just not worth the risk, he might get stuck out there if he can get out at all. 
Hope we can get a car moving Monday as food will be running out. Our local fancy italian has had cancellations due to the weather, so we're walking down for some jummy food tonight. 
DH took some fab pics of the doggies in the snow. They are in their element.


----------



## fluffy jumper

I woud like to apologise in advance if my post make little sense.  I have had a few - yes I know it is only 8pm   

RC.  I'm sorry you are suffering from depression again. Please stay and let us help you through it.  Don't go away like last time.  Even in the darkest time there is always something to make you chuckle on here.  Even if only for a minute.  Maybe we need to start lady garden conversations again girls.  Mine defintely needs pruning.   

Anna.  I'm sorry you have been in such pain. I hope it eases soon.  I'm glad you were well treated.

Shortie and LM.  did you manage to get together in all this snow?

LV.  Good luck sweetie.  

Swinny,  Nix, GB, Jersey, Anna, Mal, Almond, Mag, Beachy and everyone else who has suffered a loss  I hope Christmas is as good as it can be.  It is so hard when you have had a loss that isn't obvious to everyone you know.  When Marcus died we just cancelled Xmas but everyone understood.  However, when you have had a loss like yours not everyone knows and nobody knows quite how hard it is.  I wish life didn't suck, but it does sometimes.   

AFM.  I had a letter from CRM this morning, I don't want to give details as this is very public.  All anyone needs to do is google CRM or anything else and my post will appear.  Anyway, I will be going on the waiting list again and having another go, hopefully soon in 2011.  Lucky I didn't resign last week like I wanted to.

I hope everyone is safe and warm in thi ssnowy weather. I love you all.


----------



## shortie66

Tracey we have had too much snow over here and we have had to cancel    Have googled crm but cant see your post tho hunny     


LV best of luck for thursday sweetheart          


ASB dont forget to put the photos on ** of the doggies      Lewis is not impressed with the snow, he loves going out when its snowing but only cos he gets rubbed dry with a towel when he comes in    


Hello to all our other lovely ladies     


Think i am coming down with lurgy now to top everything off. Sore throat, swollen glands in neck    just what i need. Why am i always always ill at christmas


----------



## Spuds

Evening ladies )

good news - my friends cancer is a grade 2 which means an op in 4 weeks time and hopefully no chaemo ) don't ever want to go through that type if wait again in my life - god knows how she had kept it together these last few days 

It has kicked me so hard up the **** ladies and put so much into perspective - I am so unbelievably grateful to have me n dh n or moggs in good health - and now my friends baby who I was so hateful of is going to be so cherished by me when they get here - how the world can turn when faced with the d word !!

Still of course having wobbles like tracey said - it is so hard when you have suffered a loss that no one else knows about etc but I am fealing really positive that 2011 is going to be the year for all of us )))

especially If Santa gets his finger out and buys us a new lap top so o
I can keep up properly lol !!

Loads of love to you all 

Spuds
XXXXXXX


----------



## fluffy jumper

Jersey. I hope Santa is good to you.

I went to bed about 9pm a little tiddly.  Now I am wide awake.


----------



## calypso-sky

ooh tracey i do hope u get some sleep i cant seem to  it was my xmas party tonite dh has frens round when i came home and they don't wanna go home..
re crm and post they do get public don't they ?


hey everyone else i think i might be starting menopause or summit help
on the 08/11/2010//
23/11/2010
06/12/2010
18/12/2010 af came 
this aint normal sorry for the me post but had to get up and let u all know


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi Cal.
Sometimes you just have funny cycles. I don't think it means you are starting the menopause.
Re posts being public.  I just remember googling the project I was working on in a meeting and my fertility friends post mentioning it came up. I was v embarassed so, in theory, anything you post on here could come up in a google search.  Unless your ff name is almost the same as your real name and you have a pic of yourself as I do then people probably won't know if it is you.

Right, I am going back to bed to see if I can get to sleep.


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - huge    We have great expectations of our friends and feel hurt when they let us down. Must get round to updating ** pics, have loads. Benj too adores being towel dried...sees it as a huge game   

Spuds - thanks goodness..hopefully she will make a full recovery   

Jo - in your shoes I would call around other local gp surgeries/do some research and change. Its so important to have  a a good supportive gp, they should not be adding to your stress levels   

Calypso - its way too early for you to be going through the change, but it sound like your hormones are out of whack. Definately see a consultant and get blood tests. Will probably be a simple fix.

Tracey - the fact you are going again I'm assuming they came up trumps for you? Good news anyway!   

Leola - sorry dp is off      Hope your furbabies look after you. Mine are great and continue to give me oodles of love and cuddles. We trudged down the hill for dinner last night. Thought the door between lounge and dinning room was shut. Cant have been because Daisy had decided to 'open/shred' a couple of pressies mum had popped under are undecorated tree.  

Swinny - thanks for the text   

Dinner last night was so nice until the painkillers wore off. Portions were so big had to ask for doggie bags (had to leave rum for pud after all) Luckily bought some pills some with me, but started bleeding heavily (its been moderate to light since Wed), but TMI passed a huge clot, must have been 4 wide   . Fell asleep at midnight but woke in pain at 4am and have been awake since. Will call the gynea ward in a bit and see what they say. DH was thinking of going to Ireland Tuesday if weather improves, but has realised I am in no fit state to be left alone. 
I have read that sometimes some tissue gets left behind so the uterus contract and shed linning trying to get it out...maybe that's what's happening to me? God it really is adding insult to injury 
Sorry for the moan! 
Anna x


----------



## LV.

AnnaSB - poor you witht he pain but it's good the painkillers are to hand. Hope it eases off soon. Your meal sounds lovely


Cal - I agree with Anna, I think it's way to early for you to be worrying about the big M


Tracey - not sure what's happened with CRM but I'm hoping it's good news and this new cycle is free or heavily discounted


Shorts - hope your'e feeling a  bit better today lovey


Spuds - amazing news about your friend. I'll have a word with Santa as I'm seeing him later. You have been a really good girl after all


Morning all, are you snowed in?


AFM - was very naughty and tested this morning - BFN... Yes... I know! Very early but couldn't help myself... the tests were whispering to me from the bathroom. I shouldn't have looked at the betabase site last night as according to that there was a good chance of a BFP 11dpo, but alas... not for moi.


I have a hard day's cooking ahead, the outlaws aren't coming because of the snow but I still have a shed load of food to deal with so it doesn't go to waste. At least it's just for me and DH and I don't have to be the hostess with the mostess. Last time I cooked beef wellington to was raw and had to go back in the oven so that's one less worry today!


xxx


----------



## Ourturn

LV - 11dpo is too early slaps wrists!    But don't blame you at all. The end of the 2ww is torture. Stick embies, stick!               
Problem is I don't have the good pain meds now the bad pain is back...they are in the pharmacy which didn't open yesterday


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps    You could always try a name change?


----------



## T0PCAT

Jersey - so relieved your friend was diagnosed with a stage 2, you are right news like this tends to put your own life into perspective.  

Tracey - I am glad to hear CRM are giving u another go    

Heaps - name change sounds like a good idea, I am thinking of doing the same myself

Cal - it is highly unlikely you are going thru the menopause, it is more than likely a hormone imabalance.  Are you taking DHEA? if so then this really messed with my AF making them very short.  

ASB -      I am sorry you are still in so much pain, I hope the pain killers u have will takethe edge off it until u can get your strong ones from the pharmacy....

LV - stay away from the pee sticks, naughty lady

AFM  had my 'little sis' visiitng with my 2 yrs old nephew.  It snowed loads here yesterday so took him sledging in the park, it was great fun.  I also seem to have turned into the b**** from hell and am picking arguments with DH, he is away at the moment working and was planning on being back tonight but won't happen with the bad weather.  so won't see him till thursday when I fly to NI.  anyway going to scrape the snow off the car and meet my friendf for coffee, amybe this will cheer me up.


----------



## Ourturn

Zahida - that's totally understandable (picking fights), its hard     

Called EPU and they said either tissue was left behind and my body has been trying to get rid of it, or it was a blood clot which formed after the erpc. They have booked me in for a scan on Tuesday. 
Texted friend to let her know what has happened and guess what, yup she's pregnant with no2. Flood gates opened and I have been crying all afternoon. 
I know I'll be ok but feel miserable for now.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Anna you poor thing.  If your physical and emotional pain isn't enough.  Couldn't your friend have waited a bit to tell you she is having No. 2.  I suppose she probably felt really bad about it though.  I am glad DH will stay with you rather than going away.

I have also been thinking about a name change.  I should change my pic too.  Trouble is I can't think of a name.

LV.  I hear you on the pee sticks, I can never resist them.    at you saying they were calling to you, mine always call me way too early.  I hope with all my heart that you get a BFP in the next few days.  I know how you will be feeling right now.

Heaps. Dh sold out of sledges at the end of November and can't get more until January.  He is gutted as he hates to loose a sale.  He is becoming like Arkwright out of that TV programme I can't remember with David Jason and Ronnie Barker.

RC. I don't know very much about depression but I am sure it is harder at a time when everyone expects you to be happy and you think you should be happy but are not.

Zahida.  I hope the snow doesn't keep you and DH apart.  Can't you change arrangements so you go together?

Leola.  DH going to france for 3 wks.  Does that mean you won't be together at Christmas?

AFM.  Just finished last of Christmas shopping.  Hooray.  We are at my parents xmas day so don't really need much food.  Why, then do I have the urge to stock the house with goodies anyway?


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - I am crying for you hun     , I am sure your friend found it hard to tell you but equally she could have picked a better time  

Tracey - DH works in airline industry and get either Xmas or Newyear off, he hasn't seen his mum and dad since august so hence going to NI early.  I have to work until 23rd - serves me right for having all those great holidays this year    .  I met my friend who is going back to france on the 23rd too - said that if we both got snowed in the UK we would spend xmas together   .....the I started thinking maybe I better stock up on food rather than running it down......


----------



## Flotsam

Hey ladies

Hope you are well. Just wanted to say hi. 

No time for personals today as busy have lots of work on to tonight so i can begin my two week holiday tomorrow!!

Love to you all

Floss


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaSB just read your post. So sorry hun. It is not the type of thing you want to hear right now. Sending you love and hugs x


----------



## Ourturn

I guess she told me because she wanted to come and see me and I think she's showing. They're probably not telling people because she mc'd at 20 weeks. I can't begrudge her after going through that, but still jealous that she has no2 on the way (as does another friend) and I can't even manage one after 5 years. 
Texted asking her not to come round just yet as I'm not well enough.  

Will get dh to try to dig the car out tomorrow. Think I need to get antib's from gp's...if I do have tissue left behind still it could lead to an infection. Pain still here. 

Tracey - how about Jumper  as in mohair...    
Zahida, Floss   

Apprentice final on tonight if I can stay awake!


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaSB bless u hun. This is so hard and what you are feeling is very normal re your friend. I am sure she will understand.  I would def go check it out with your gp just in case it is still there. So horrible to be going thru this after all you have been thru. Sending you lots of hugs 
Floss xx


----------



## AoC

I'm so sorry, Anna, for everything.   Hugs.

I posted a huge post this morning but it doesn't seem to have shown up!  Sorry, there were loads of personals then, but not this time.  Had a rather rough ride with a/f last night - haven't had a 'screamer' since 2008, so I'm fed up it's coming through the meds now.  Got out of hours doc advice on the phone, which helped. Had a resting up day, nicely fuzzed up with the meds.

Sorry for post and run.


----------



## popsi

sorry i not posted much, struggling big time this end with illness... have the flu, cough and back still no better so am a bit grumpy    

just wanted to let you know i am reading and thinking of all your wonderful ladies throught what is for many a very difficult time      

I am going back to work tomorrow (well thats the plan but looking at the forecast not so sure as its given mega snow again and we already have about 8 inches lying on the ground !!) ... so will probably be quite tired this week, but wanted to send you all my love xxxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

I am sorry I've been MIA. Had a bit of a sad week. Went for my first counselling sesh on Tuesday and it was very distressing    Not entirely sure what I was expecting but the main thing that came out was my frustration and hurt towards Paul and the way he behaves in relation to the whole IF business, his total apathy towards any of the immunes stuff and the fact that he just closes down when things go wrong, making things a million times worse for me to cope with. Really worried that the counselling may well be beneficial for me letting things out but detrimental to my relationship. I think we all know our shortcomings but actually admitting to them is an entirely different thing and then actually doing something to rectify them quite another   

Even though I'm not on all the time I am thinking about you all   

LV    step away from the pee sticks my lovely!!

Anna - Tramadol rock. My dad has them and I have a stash for when the pain is horrendous. I am now just awaiting (and dreading) my first AF after m/c and the EPU nurse warned me that it would be uber painful and heavy so I have my co-codamol and trammies at the ready. I hope that you're ok sweetie and I think you should go back to GP if you're worried about potential infection. That the last thing you need    So sorry about your friend's news and how upset it's left you, totally understable my lovely, totally. We are all happy for others fabulous news but it just leaves you feeling empty and wondering why the hell it can't be us too.

Anna, GB, Jersey & Nix -      

Not had chance to read back so hope I haven't missed too much.

Big kisses to all my lovely matey's Lou, Jo Mc, Shortie, LM, Zahida, Calypso, AnnaOC, Popsi, Driver, Mags, Heaps, tracey, Leola, LV, Flotsam, RC, Ocelot, and all of the lovely ladies that I've missed


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - I think its good you got your feelings out in the open at the counselling session.  There is nothing worse than bottling it all up, seething about it and then blowing up.  More often than not our other halves don't know they have done anything wrong.....   Maybe its's something to do with being called Paul cos my DH is not good at showing his emotions......the only time he cried was when we watched the film UP, I think it really hit home to him what our future could potentially look like.  

Pops - hope first day back at work isn't too awful   

AOC


----------



## Spuds

Hi girls xx

swinny xx I agree with Zahide x it's good u are opening up it will help you both to heal xx we all put plasters on sometimes when you need to use the dettol first  it stings like fck but it makes sure any wound heals 100% if u know what I mean )

sausage xxxxx strongest painkillers plse go for them ! Xxxx

ASB xxxxx so very sorry love xxxxxx you did the right thing to give yourself some space xxx hugs n hugs to you xxx

calypso xx it sounds more like dhea mucking af about ? Check it out with docs if u r worried but I'm sure it's ok xx

ladies thank u so much for your messages about my friend xxxx really appreciated xxxx

lv away away away from the pee sticks !! 

Spuds
xxxx 
still only on phone arghhhhh


----------



## AoC

Swins, I'm with the others - it hurts so much, but it has to hurt to start healing.  You won't break beyond mending.

Mash, lovely, I'm so glad you're friend has been given a relatively positive diagnosis.  Hugs!    I've got co-codamol on top of naproxen (strong ibu-type) plus the beloved tranexamic acid.  The precis of the doc advice was essentially "take more, sooner.  And wait."  Callous and unhelpful as it sounds, sadly it's right.  I really don't want to be there again.  And I'm glad we don't currently have neighbours.  How are you doing, anyway?  Love to you.

Sorry I'm a bit mememe, ladies.  *eyeroll*  it'll wear off.  Normal service will resume shortly.

Off to take bedtime meds and hit the hay.

*smooch*


----------



## Spuds

Hiya sausagio xxx harsh advice from the doc but I agree on getting them down your neck quickly really hope the bath helps too and you get some warmth on your poor tum xx it's awful when u have a 'screamer' (( sending loads of love your way Hun XXXXXXXX

I'm on a glass of wine with dh the mogglers and a warm fire for our toes )

very chillaxed except it's ye old BMS time of the month again and me n dh look as attractive as a couple out of shameless tonight lol - oh for the libido of my 20 something years ) 

Xx


----------



## AoC

LOL Mash!

Morning all.    Off to work through the frozen wilderness...


----------



## fluffy jumper

AnnaofC.  I hope you are feeling a bit better this morning if you are off to work.  I can't imagine AF so painful that it makes you cry out - you poor thing.

I am just logging on to check whether trains are running OK this am.

Jersey - I hope your BMS happened last night.  I can't remember the last time we did.  I had the excuse of this last tx but excuses have run out now. The less you do it, the less you want it is definately true.  Must get back on the horse so to speak.

Oh well, better go and look at trains then get ready and out the door.


----------



## Flotsam

Hi ladies

been a bit dosy recently and have only just realised LV tested early. LV have to add stay away from pee sticks hun!! sending you lots of   

Swinny - you know, it was good that you are able to let it all out. Not nice at the time but good in the long runi believe xx

Hey Popsi - get well soon x

Hi to everyone!!!

Floss


----------



## Spuds

Morning ladies 

Tracey hi - BMS fell at the first hurdle  it's a mind fck hey ( might have to give us December off as it's Christmas and back in the saddle in the new year ) xx wish we could get back mentally to LB4T (life before treatment lol) xx

sausagio xx hope u are fealing better honey xxxx

loads of love to everyone

spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LV - my positive was pretty faint at 14dpo, so I'm not surprised you got a negative at 11dpo. But then you know that any way, don't you?   

Hi everyone else - can't stop, have GOT TO eat a cheese, ham and onion toastie NOW!!

jo x


----------



## Little Me

Hi all,


LV, I'm just    for you hunny, really hope this is your time   


Shorts- how you feeling love?  


Anna        


Pops- how was work hun?   


Jersey, thank God hunny your friend loooks like she's gonna be ok     


Working from home  today, just been on a long walk with doggie   


Rough day yesterday, I too seemed to turn into the ***** / psycho from hell.... pretty sure I had a major panic attack too.anyway, I was horrible to J and still feel awful now as he's working ovenright in  Aylesbury..but as always, he forgives me.
Prob cos I'm due on in a few days.


LOve to all
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Hi LM xxxxxx it's awful when you get cross at them hey  xx j is lovely and understands though in sure. Xxx loads of love to you all and woofer xx

have sat down - dangerous - bored of hswrk and still kitchen to do arghhhh feel a strike coming on 

hope to see the jersey ffs for coffee later x

spuds
xx


----------



## Lilly7

Afternoon Lovelies. x

ASB, Naughty Daisy with the pressies! I hope she didn't destroy anything special.
Sorry to hear about your friend. That's really tough.   Good luck with digging car out and hoping you get to GP to get things sorted. xxx

LV, Testing early! tut tut tut!      for your proper OTD. x

RC, Thinking of you.   

AOC, Hope the pain eases. It sounds horrendous.     

Pops,     


Swinny, Big      for you. What you write about your DH sounds so familiar! This is such a horribly painful journey. Hoping that Tuesdays session was cathartic and that in the long run you will feel stronger for it. xxx

Spuds,      for a new Crimbo Laptop! 
So glad about your friend.      . . . your shameless comment had me giggling    


LM,   Hope your feeling better today. x


Hi Tracey Jo, Flotsam and everyone else. x
Went for appt with my consultant today and he will remove the Polyp on the NHS    . . . and as good fortune would have it he can do it this Thursday      . . apparently as it's so close to Christmas lots of people don't want to have surgery which is why they have a space! Have to go in for pre op check tomorrow . . then a month afterwards another scan and then if everything ok I can start tx.   
I have a bit of a cough/cold/ flueyness! . . . . do you think they'll still go ahead?

For those who asked DP and I were going to spend xmas apart as the pet passport for my pup isn't valid until March and I couldn't bear to leave her in a kennel for 3 weeks and he refused to stay here.
As it happens thanks to the nightmare of owning a Land Rover DP didn't make it to France . . he was a couple of hours from Dover and the clutch packed in and he had to be towed all the way home!!! He now has man flue and is suffering terribly. x


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies


Sorry havent been posting much, dont really have much to say at the mo    Had a rough nights sleep, everything going through my head again. I really am so so close to giving up ladies    i dont know whether im strong enough either mentally or physically to go through another operation and then another cycle    I have nearly blurted out to scott today that i want to stop, i dont want anymore tx    the only thing stopping me is the thought that perhaps its cos im feeling so crap at the mo, and when i start to feel a bit better i'll change my mind. But if im still feeling like this in a few weeks then im afraid thats it for us. We have spent the last 6 years now trying and trying and trying some more i dont know how much more of our lives i want to keep trying.


Sorry for the me me me post and no personals


----------



## purple72

Shorts hunny        
You don't have to make any decisions now, it's such a tough time of year and especially when you feel unwell! As you say just see how you feel in a few weeks! Big hugs! Just remember DH & I tried for 6 years and had 4 failures, you just never know on this IF rollercoaster when is your time! Hopefully it will be soon for you and all the other ladies xxx

Thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Shorts- just texted you , you know I'm feeling the  same hunny, you're not alone. Time will tell and as you say, things feel worse when you're feeling ill...i personally feel a little better than 2 weeks ago but still not as I should be.
Lets have a good crimbo chick and see how Jan feels       


Purps    


Leola


----------



## Flotsam

Oh Shorts - sending you lots of strength. So hard all of this as it just dominates your life - i am sorry you are feeling so awful at the moment. I am sending u masses of love sweetie   

Yes, Little Me - i agree - let's try to have a good christmas. We so deserve it   

Sending all the ladies here an extra huge   today!


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts      Please don't make any decisions right now. This is such a tough time of year.

LM       Loved the pic of you and greyd   

Leola - FANTASTIC news! Looks like fate prevented dp going away! 

Spuds - nothing like IF to make you not feel like it. Huge     

Anna - know what its like to cry out in pain       Shame we don't live closer, otherwise I'd bring daisy to lick your tears away. Hope you're feeling better now. When are you getting an op for your endo?

LV -        

Swinny - huge        counselling is tough

Zahida - my dh is not showing his emotions and at a time like this I find it very difficult to deal with. Sure its because he doesn't want to upset me further by me seeing he's upset too.        

Popsi - hope you're feeling better

Floss & Tracey   

Got a full nights sleep last night and the pain has been much better and manageable today    Didn't bother with the gp, will just see what they say at the scan tomorrow.
Its snowing AGAIN! DH managed to dig my car out today and its parked 5 mins away. Don't know how he managed it, our road is a total nightmare.

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  

 for everyone xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie, LM - I was sitting at home lastnight as DH was away working having crazy thoughts about giving up.  IF is the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with, we will all know when enough is enough but for now I have to have hope.  

Anna, glad to hear the pain is settling down.  I hope the scan goes well and u get  clean bill.  

Leola - glad to here you and DP will spend xmas together after all....it was meant to be.  

Hi RC, floss, spudsy, AOC and everyone.  

We still have lots of snow here but it hasn't snowed since saturday.  DH is sat in birmingham airport trying to get home to NI....its snowing intermittently and the run has re-opened after closong earlier.  Easyjet have cancelled their flights out of Luton due to the bad weahter in the rest of Europe and I am flying with Thursday....I am looking at a back up of ferry from Holyhead to Dublin and then pick up or train to NI......this could be a nightmare


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie, LM - I was sitting at home lastnight as DH was away working having crazy thoughts about giving up.  IF is the hardest thing I have ever had to deal with, we will all know when enough is enough but for now I have to have hope.  

Anna, glad to hear the pain is settling down.  I hope the scan goes well and u get  clean bill.  

Leola - glad to here you and DP will spend xmas together after all....it was meant to be.  

Hi RC, floss, spudsy, AOC and everyone.  

We still have lots of snow here but it hasn't snowed since saturday.  DH is sat in birmingham airport trying to get home to NI....its snowing intermittently and the run has re-opened after closong earlier.  Easyjet have cancelled their flights out of Luton due to the bad weahter in the rest of Europe and I am flying with Thursday....I am looking at a back up of ferry from Holyhead to Dublin and then pick up or train to NI......this could be a nightmare


----------



## T0PCAT

Train and ferry to ireland booked on christmas eve as back up - found a brilliant website called www.raileasy.co.uk. one way ticket was only £30 to dublin


----------



## Züri

Girls just had a lovely shower (still can't have a bath  ) and then pampered myself with the lovely smellies I just received today from team PR. It smells gorgeous just like a spa 


Girls, thank you all so much xx and thank you Anna for being the wonderful instigator 


Lots of hugs to you all, i know it's been a sad time for many of you and am thinking about you all - I am reading daily, I just struggle to know the right words to say at the moment


----------



## Swinny

Evening ladies

Zuri   

well after last week, I've cancelled my counselling sesh for tomoz. Two reasons really, the weather is just so bad over here that it'd take me a bl**dy age to get in and out of Manchester and then onto work and also I just want to be chilled before Christmas and I felt like sh*t last week. I am going to keep up with it though, so next sesh booked for the 5th of Jan.

Had some pretty crappy news back from Cyprus last night too. I asked Ayse for some info on our frosties so that in the New Year we could make some decisions. I was a little perturbed at the time about the outcome of our DE cycle considering she was a 28 year old proven donor. At EC we got 14 eggs, of which 12 fertilised with ICSI, but 5 of them didn't develop and then out of the remaining 7 (which were slow to divide), 4 were grade A 8 cell embies (and 3 were transferred at ET) and the remaining 3 were Grade B, 2 x 6 cell with fragmentation and 1 four cell with fragmentation. So out of the 4 remaining embies, there's only one which really has a cat in hells chance of surviving the thaw. When we were asked whether we wanted to freeze the embies we weren't told that only 1 was good enough to freeze    I am absolutely gutted as this was my fail safe back up plan for Paul. At the very least I knew that Paul would agree to go back for our frosties and now it looks like it'd be a massive gamble that our 1 decent embie would thaw      I just feel so sad that we paid all that money for what we thought would give us a few shots at least. 

AnnaOC (aka Hardass) - I am with you sweetheart on AF pain which makes you want to howl like a wolf    Hope you are feeling a bit better and the drugs are helping xxx

Anna SB - Glad you're feeling a bit better chick and I hope the scan shows that everything was cleared    

LM - Snap!! I have been a snappy mofo all week so I know that the witch is circling on her broomstick. If it's any conselation I think Paul is due his AF too as he's behaving like Victor bl*8dy Meldrew tonight. Hope you are ok home alone     

Leola - Men hey!! What are they like   

Zahida - Planes, trains and automobiles then for you lovely lady. I don't envy you    Take care travelling my lovely    

Shortie - Ditto.....I actually questioned whether I wanted to walk away from the whole nightmare and have my life back last week too. For 7 of the 8 and a half years that I've been with Paul we've been on this evil rollercoaster! Don't make any decisions until the New Year my darling. You and Scottie have loads of booze and fun for a while and re-visit it next month. We all deserve a break and lets hope 2011 brings some more of us some joy      

Flotsam, RC, Beachy, Driver, Heaps, Calypso, Purps, Tracey, Jo and the rest of Team PR


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny - Dogus really seemed to have dropped the ball recently. It's a shame they used to be a decent clinic. It's worth asking Ayse what technique they used to freeze your embies. If its vitrification then there is a good chance that more than one will survive the thawing process. Remember Laura she had triplets with some not so good quality embies.  Be a shame not to have another transfer whilst your immune system is in good shape.

Zuri - I have just had a bath too, its so cold in the UK at the mo. Give the wee one a cuddle from me


----------



## Spuds

Shorts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx had the same conversation with my mum today ;(( I really think it is the time of year that pushes us to think like that xxxx like the girls say - give yourself Christmas to chill out my love and take it easy xxxxxxxxxxxx

swinns xxxx love to u too and Z and Leola XXXXXXXX

spuds
xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Sarah- that's devastating   I thought they would tell us such important stuff. I absolutely don't blame u for canc tomorrow- it's important to enjoy crimbo the best recall can  

I'm fine alone but missing j Like mad!
He's been working flat out since 8am  and he reckons he's got at least a few hours left  
Me n Charlie are in bed and just watched that drama with David Jason - was quite good

Night all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Oh swins what an absolute fcuker    This really is a mind fcuker sometimes        


LM thanks for your txt hunny, sleep tight        


Spuds zahida ASB floss purps thank you ladies        


I have spoken to scott tonight and he has said that if i dont want any many tx he is fine with that. I know i whinge about him sometimes but i really have married a most wonderful man     He is a man of few words to do with emotional things, but i know he will go along with whatever makes me happy, and that in effect makes me happy


----------



## Flotsam

Morning, you lovely ladies!

Shorts - he sounds like a wonderful hubby!! 

Floss


----------



## beachgirl

Morning team pr, sending lots of hugs to all of you x

Will hopefully have my Internet back shortly so can
Properly catch up rather than using phone


----------



## JBox

hi there, 

i am popping in again to report a very disappointing u/s this morning on day 9. ( 6 days of 6x amp menopur and 2 x 5mg pregnosone). This is my 6th ivf attempt and being realistic, this is the last one... i dont think i can go thro this again. next cycle is gonna be a FEDIVF cycle hopefully in jan / feb. i have one follie size 11mm on the left side and nought on the right. havent got my bloods back yet, but so disappointed and dont even know if i can be bothered to continue, just feel what is the point? here they do chase one follie / egg but i cont know whether its worth going thro the whole thing just for this.... i obviously am all dried up and have no more eggs to offer, age 39 - i  am like a 55 year old. how depressing is that....
anyway, sorry for crashing this thread, feel like there is some sort of party going on and everyone knows everyone here and i am some outsider looking on. anyway, hope you are all doing ok and looking forward to xmas 
x


----------



## Flotsam

JBox - sending you so much   . It is so hard to go thru all this and not respond well to the drugs. You have come so far and i know it is difficult to keep going when you have so many let downs. But hun we are here. It is quite hard to join a thread when everyone knows each other but don't let that stop you. I am new to this thread too. Hang in there hun and see how you respond to the rest of the drugs. You are 9 days into it so don't give up now. I am sending you masses of        and lots of      too!! Try to update us a bit more on here if u can so we can offer you more support lovely xxx

Floss


----------



## T0PCAT

Jbox - I am so sorry your cycle isn't going as well as you hoped.  all of us on this thread have been there, it's the worst feeling in the world and can seem very lonely.  Your options are to carry on and maybe get one good egg or maybe convert to IUI.  

Have u had your FSH and AMH levels tested? Also you can take supplements to improve egg quality such as DHEA, there have been some great stories of ladies doing really well on this.  Also which clinic are u having your treatment at? Clinics like the Lister and Jinemed in Istanbul are very good at treating poor responders.  

There is a poor responsders research thread -I am sure someone else will post the link.

Keep posting, we are lovely bunch and I for one count myself lucky to have found this thread.


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Jbox we were all newbies at some point so please stick with us     


Morning Zahida Floss Beachy and everyone.      


Day off for me, not going anywhere tho. Going to finish the present wrapping and do a clean up of the house


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning all,

JBox - so sorry to hear that. As Zahida says, most of us on here have been in that position at least once and it is just horrible. Personally, I always intended to go ahead and chase the 1 possible golden egg, as I knew I had very poor ovarian reserve and 1 may be as good as it gets and my only chance. Sorry I haven't read your history, but if just the one follie is typical for you (rather than a particularly poor result) I personally would go ahead. But I can understand you may not want to invest so much into 1 follie. Big Hug. 

Swinny, Shorts, LM, Spuds, Zahida and everyone else struggling so much. God, I feel for you all so much. I remember so often thinking I needed to give up. And I am aware that my IF journey hasn't been anywhere near as difficult as some of yours.  Only you know when the time is right. For me, it was always about knowing in the future that I did what I could to give myself a *reasonable *chance of success, and something I could live with. I so wish I could say something more useful. Like the others have said, this is such a difficult time of the year and really is not the time to make a decision. Take care of each other. 

RC - I am thinking of you and hope there is light at the end of the tunnel for you soon. x
Jo x


----------



## JBox

thanks for replying and welcoming me in!. i dont have fsh or amh results. i am abroad and here the whole process is completely subsidised by the national health insurance meaning i dont pay for a treatment at all ( hence so many iui and ivf tries!) and all i pay for is a small amount for the drugs ( about 100 pounds a month for everything which is brilliant and i know, i am very very very very lucky). i do pay however, to see my consultant privately coz i like him and trust him altho i could see a doc thro the nat health scheme and wouldnt pay a thing.... anyway my doc said that if the national health insurance were to see how low and crap my fsh and amh nos were they probably would stop funding me, which is why he has never tested them. i can do it privately but i dont really need to, i am a poor responder, i have diminished ovarian reserve, i am 39 bla bla bla... 
i have been taking dhea for the past 3.5 months ( hasnt helped) changed accupuncturist ( hasnt helped), changed diet ( hasnt helped), started smoking out of stress again ( has helped - i know no good, but got to have one vice), stopped alcohol (hasnt helped), stopped going out, stopped having a life, infact the last year has just been one big fertility cycle going nowhere and i am just so at the end of my tether.....
so thats my sad, sorry story... sorry no nice hopeful stories my end, no miracles to cheer anyone up... i am down and out.... hopefully the egg donor route i will go down next month will give me what i really really really want in this world, another baby (or two!!!)i wish there were guarantees but even with that there arent.... not a good day for me today


----------



## shortie66

Jbox know exactly how you feel sweetheart       stay with us on here you will soon get to know us all       


Jo morning hunny, hows the ms now       


Cant get my **** into gear to start wrapping


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning Shorts 

MS isn't great, but I'm not complaining....or at least trying not to....!

Get on with the wrapping! I have a mountain of ironing I really need to get on with - I hate ironing!

lots of love sweetie,
jo x


----------



## shortie66

lol Jo im flitting between here and **, have managed to wrap 3 pressies tho


----------



## JBox

am i on the right thread here? 
i just got my bloods back: 
Estradiol - pmol / l - 296
progesterone nmol/l - 2.8
so is that any good? anyone know?
thats all with one little follie size 11 on day 9
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## T0PCAT

DH - made it to Belfast lastnight, got a text saying 'the eagle has landed'   

Shortie - I did my wrapping lastnight, whilst watching the event and drinking a glass of wine, how that is muli-tasking.  WRG to tx, don't make any big decisions right now, take a few weeks out and then think about it again.  Scottie does sound like a lovely man indeed.  We are all blessed with great DHs and DPs

Morning Jo, beachy, floss


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls,


JBox- Welcome and I can only echo what everyone else has said   


Z- Great news on hubs   , and yes, we are indeed blessed   

Shorts- I wrapped yesterday but I do find it soooooo boring   
 


Hi Jo   


Morning Floss & beachy    


Decided to stay at home again today and work. Rubbish nights sleep cos I was aware J was still working- he ended up doing a 23 hour stint and finised at 6.30am- he's had a rest and is back at the Manor now as there are MORE problems   
But as soon as he's done he is coming home         


My brother ended up flying out ok to tenerife yesterday with just a couple of hours delay   


Buggar=- I've just discovered my pause button ain't working on Sky+        how the hell am I meant to work from home , watch TV and pause it to go for a wee and make a brew eh


----------



## shortie66

LM i've just wrapped another 3 pressies and had a lovely cuppa too       Yep find wrapping very very boring and i've got sooooo much still left to do  


Zahida glad ur dh has got there ok       Just hope the snow stays away so you can join him      


Jbox yep ur on the right thread, but sorry those results mean f all to me    hopefully someone with a brain will be along shortly for ya hunny     


Right over to ** then on with the wrapping, i am quite enjoying this day off      Still not feeling 100% me, but getting there


----------



## Little Me

Oh [email protected] llox, just gone to wrap j's pressies and yep, you've guessed it..they're ALL at work


----------



## shortie66

Little Me said:


> Oh [email protected] llox, just gone to wrap j's pressies and yep, you've guessed it..they're ALL at work


         you nutter

I have just made a call to black country adoption and asked for an information pack to be sent to us     Feeling very brave


----------



## Little Me

Good for you babe


----------



## T0PCAT

Shortie hun, its good to explore all the options...  

Jbox, not sure about the progesterone but the eastradiol result looks about right.  it should be between 200-400 units for each follie, there could be an egg in there....


----------



## JBox

thanks ZahidaE for responding.... i am so so so so so so so so so so so over it... so want to just move on with this cycle, get the negative which i know i am going to get, and start on the de route

feeling very despondant and very demoralized and very peeved off and well, feeling like i am just wasting time and energy now. 

whats your story zahidaE?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just wanted to send you a big hug Jbox -


----------



## Jo Macmillan

...and Shortie...that's just great news. I am excited for you.   

LM - that's a bu gger about J's presents. Will you be able to get them from work before christmas?

3 whole items of clothing ironed. Only 27 (yes, really!) to go...


----------



## AoC

LOL @ getting back on the horse, Tracey!  You and me both, baby.  I wonder if Christmas excesses might help *g*.

Thanks for get well wishes - much better now, thanks.  

Never underestimate the evil A/F hormones, LM.... hugs sweetie!

Brilliant news, Leola!  Good luck for Thurs.  Sorry for your DPs woes, but I'm glad you're together.  

Shortie, my lovely lady.  Honestly, it's okay to want to stop, even if it feels like the worst thing that can happen to you.  But you don't have to make a final decision yet, you know.  You're right that it might be because you've been so battered lately.  How about saying to Scottie, "At the moment, because I feel so s**t, I don't feel like I can cope with more tx.  That might change, but it makes me feel pants to feel like this, so I need a hug."  I suspect you'll feel better just talking about the possibility.    Sorry you feel crap - many hugs.

Oh!  You did talk with Scottie.  And he was a god.    I love our men - just god-like enough to deserve us!  

And go you on the info pack!    You're very brave indeed.

Thanks, Anna.    Daisy would make me smile.  I had Minnie-kitty pacing outside the door, wanting to 'mother' me, Husband said.  Wish we lived closer, too.  I'm glad the pain is starting to ease for you.  Hope it continues to do so.  No news on surgery, so I'll chase in the new year.

Hey RC!  *waving madly*

Zahida, I hope you overcome your travel woes.  So many people not together for Christmas because of the weather - makes me sad.

*waving to Zuri*  

I'm glad you booked another session, Swinny!  You rock!  Go girl!  I'm so sorry about your frostie news, though.    That sucks.  Thanks for the hugs - it's always hard to explain to some docs how bad it gets, isn't it?  You sometimes wish they were there when you're panting and throwing up and screaming.  Sighs.

Dammit, JBox - I'm so sorry.  Those disappointing scans just devastate you, don't they?  Many, many hugs.

Must rush.....


----------



## LV.

So everyone is at home today? Lovely jubbly

Shorts - that's a very positive step, good for you honey pie. AS everyone has already said there's no rush to make a decision.... Just enjoy christmas with your lovely hubby and Lewis and see what unfolds in the new year. 

LM - you plonker! Ah well, more time for Christmas LM treats instead   

JB - You sound quite down and like you just want this one to finish... have you thought about just abandoning the cycle? Nobody says you have to go all the way with it if that's how you're feeling. Taking some control back might make you feel better and allow you to have Christmas tx stress free. Or feel free to just completely ignore me, I won't be offended   

Jo - thanks for your wise words re your test result. Hoping for those pretty pink lines on OTD (or before!)

Z - hope your travel plans aren't scuppered, least you have a choice


Sausage - glad you're feeling more in sorts. Have you finished your Christmas baking yet?



Swinnny - sorry you've had a rough time of it honey pie. I think postponing the counselling was a good idea - you enjoy Christmas with bells on chicka! I'm sorry to hear about your frosties... How much is a FET? Is it worth a punt? How's it going with Penny?

Flotsam - how's the sunshine? Swap you?

I got some of my immune retests back and am pretty impressed. The immune regulating herbs did their job on my NKs and LAD results, I'm still waiting to see the actual TNF Alpha figure but the ones that I have so far and were wonky last time
                                                    Before                After
NK Assay  50:1                            27.7                    6.4
NK Assay%CD3                            87.8                    86.8 
LAD {B-cells}IgG+                        7.3                    83.4

The %CD3 are still a smidge out (looking at Agate's FAQ it shouldn't be above 86) but I'm most pleased about the LAD result, that's quite a turnaround and I've not had any LIT at all.

Glutton for punishment here tested again this morning and it was BFN, still 2 days early so ok about it just hoping and praying. 

Love to all
LadyV xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Jbox - I have had 3 fresh cycles and made it to ET once.  My best crop was 6 eggs and on my last cycle this had dropped to 3 none of which fertilised.  DH and I said we would only do 3 goes with OE and I had DE run this year which was unsuccessful.  Since then I found out I have immunes issues and I tested positive for Hidden Chlamydia and mycoplasma which all contribute to IF and prevent implantation.  So currenty under Dr Gorgy at the FGA being treated for all of the above.  

hopefully I will be free of infection and have the immunes under control by end of Jan.  the plan is to have one more OE cycle with immunes therapy and if that doesn't work then FET with our Donor frosties and after than I don't know........i know you are in a bad place at the moment, keep posting we are here to listen and we understand

LV - naughty, stay away from the pee sticks, your immunes results look really good and without taking v. expensive drugs

LM - hope J gets home soon.

AOC - glad you are pain free, my AFs are painful but not enough to make me scream


----------



## Flotsam

LV - stay away from pee sticks. Godo look for test day!! It is a lovely 21 degrees here - sorry to make you envious!! lol   

Hey, Zahida, Little Me, Jo, AnnaofC, Shorts - hope u r all well.

Jbox sorry to hear you are feeling so down   

Hi to everyone else xx

Floss


----------



## Little Me

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO,
J WAS on his way home but has literally had to turn back as there is an issue there that can't be sorted remotely.........he said he felt like crying bless him   


LV too early chick


----------



## Spuds

Jo thank you for your words xx

jbox (hope I got your name right  big welcome xx stick with us love and a welcome to floss xx

shorts xxxx so proud of u love and lovely scotster xxx 

I'm really grumpy today ( going to email  lister about whether I should have immunes testing - get appt with pyschosexual dr for dh me or both - call the adoption dept then write my Christmas cards  head spinning - bored and fed up but still fighting on by a fingernail )

spuds
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Still waiting for bt and on phone so won't attempt personals as I can't read back properly..

Just had a lovely half hour with a neighbour who was delivering Xmas card, i invited him in to gave a christmas drink with me, he's 92 and when I asked him the secret of being fit and healthy and being of a very good age he said "having a good wife"... She died four years ago and he's still driving and towing his caravan, golfing, dancing and making the most of life...


----------



## Han72

Hi all

sorry but i've been absent so long that I'm bound to have missed loads but just wanted to say 

LM - bums sorry J had to turn back again   Hope he can get home soon!

Flotsam - GERROFF!!!      Cheers for rubbing it in there chick!
LV - yep, too early missus!          Hey did you get the chance to mail that mincemeat btw? Still no sign of it    I'm gonna try and make some except I can't get hold of flipping suet over here    What did TW have you on hon that sorted your immunes out so well Can you tell us or was it magical mystery ingredients like the Colonel's special recipe       

Beachy - bless your neighbour   Good luck with getting BT to sort themselves out      

Malini -      really hope Charlie hasn't banjaxed his other knee now bless him...  I'm sort of swerving Crimbo here too, my current excuse is I don't have any mincemeat and I can't put up the decs without the smell of mincepies cooking   How's the packing going hon?

Sausage - you're the bestest little sausage in the world!   Love all your fabulous advice and lovely messages. Hope that screamer of an AF has calmed down again now hon       

Zahida - got a weird ** message from you today, something like "gotcha" and a link. I didn't click on it just in case it was summat dodgy   

AnnaSB (Dinna)     how are you feeling now hon? Really hope that horrible pain is easing off

Swins - BUMMOCKS re the frosties but they really do stand a better chance if they were vitrified rather than regular freezing... I hope they'll be ok hon     Good luck with the counselling, I keep thinking I should try it and then bottling it....

RC - please hon don't apologise for being ill!      Others have said it already but there is no shame in it so please don't leave us!      

Shorts -      whichever route you choose it's great that S is being so supportive, bless him!      

JBox -      that there's a good eggie in there hon!

Jo - have a seat, make sure there's something good on the telly, or DVD and lots of snacks!  It's the only way I can get thru the ironing!  

Tracey - glad they came through for you hon, just hope next time is your time!

Gawd, sorry no more persos I'm sure I've missed loads of you but it's not deliberate I pwomise!  Still in a bit of a pickle this end. Good days and bad days...and sometimes good days with a bad interlude....  We got the results of the Karyothingie and bubs was a boy but the test was inconclusive so we're still none the wiser as to the cause of the m/c. My parents think I'm going nuts because I had a rant about living in France on ** the other day.... and although they deny it when I ask them straight out, it really does seem as though they expect me to have got over it by now. Or at least not be so angry about it all....

I'm fed up....   Sorry not to be all ding dong merrily on high (I usually am!) but this is one of those crappy days....

Love to all
xxx


----------



## LV.

Hey Nixy - so sorry to hear the test didn't give you any answers. Have the clinic had much to say? Lovely to hear from you and you know this place is not just for the good days, eh? Yep, I posted the mincemeat on the day we spoke about it, I have no idea how long the post takes to France but I know that the snow has completely screwed with our post, our sorting office had 15000 packages waiting for delivery last time! I'm still waiting for some stuff rom Amazon I ordered ages ago so I can only think it's been held up by the white stuff and the UK's general incompetence to be able to do anything in it. Here's a recipe for veggie mincemeat that doesn't have any suet http://www.cookitsimply.com/recipe-0010-0545x6.html that might be worth a whirl? As for as Mr Wing's magic stuff I take 3 Cordyceps twice a day (this is the mycology/ mushroom stuff) then I have another tablet which is his very own blend of Huang Qi and Qin Jiao in one tablet of which I take 3 x twice a day.

xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all, 

My ** has been hijacked, so pls don't click on on any weird links that come from my account.

Nix - sorry you are none the wiser about the m/c.


----------



## Flotsam

Nix - sorry but can't help myself!!   I also had the Karothing way back when i had my m/c and didn't discover anything. Frustrating because you want some answers! Also, sorry to hear u r not feeling so good right now   

Zahida - that happened to me too. The IT guy at work said to change password instantly. 

Spuds  - that's the second welcome i've got from u - thanks   

AFM - feeling AF is gonna come any minute now. That will mean start the meds on first day of full flow. Feeling nervous   

Love to all

floss


----------



## Lilly7

Evening all.   

Shorts, big hugs for you sweetie. Sorry your feeling so low. I've only been at the tx lark for just under 2 yrs but already have had times where i've wondered how much of this I can put myself through. As others have said it is a really lousy time of year, maybe you will feel differently in the spring.   
Wooo, just read that you've made an adoption enquiry. How exciting!     

ASB, I hope today went ok. x

Zahida, Bargain tickets!

Swinny, So sorry about your frostie news     

Jbox, For what it's worth, there's a story from my clinic of a PR lady they didn't want to treat again after she'd had several poor response cycles. She begged the consultant for 1 last try and with reservations they went ahead and got 1 egg, 1 embryo . . and a baby. There are some miracles out there.      and      for you. x

LV, Great news on your bloods! And all with herbs!? Brilliant. Another tut tut tut for those pee sticks and     it's just too early for a BFP. x

LM, How crap for J!!! Hope he makes it home before too long.   

Spuds,      

Beachy, Your neighbour sounds like an inspiration!

Nix,       Sorry that the test didn't give you answers. x 

Floss, is that meds for a tx cycle? x

Hi to everyone else. x

AFM, flue has well and truly kicked in. Called pre op clinic in the morning to check as to what I should do. They said to go in anyway so I dragged myself there, went through all the checks only to be told they won't operate on Thurs. Have been rebooked in for the 20th Jan so really praying that all will be ok to go ahead then.
Does anyone know how long after a hysteroscopy and Polyp removal you need to wait before tx?


----------



## mag108

hey everyone
have been down in London since sat (we were stuck on M1 for 5hrs on sat)....so havent been oline.


Just want to send you all hugs and kisses and will catch up in the next few days.


xxxxxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

sending love and warmth to you all ladies its a cold and sad time for us all    

thank you sobroody and the gang for your reassuring advice on my random af it really  means alot to sign on here and have wonderful people reassure you all the time...   

nix do hope you are coping darling   

shorts sorry youre feeling not yourself and hope youre not too snowed in...

zahida hola,    rc  and izzi   

hi jersey have u got snow over there  

leola , mags, tracey, lm , driver, purps, popsi, swinny mal, sausagio and everyone one else       will try and be here more my uni work is making me go baaaaaaaaaaaaa and also loopy


----------



## popsi

hiya.... sorry no hope of catching up at moment    .. back at work, stuggling and sooooo tired.. i will get used to it and will feel more human when flu has gone and back is less sore..physo and acu tomorrow

       to you all xx


----------



## AoC

Nixy, you be ding-dong high or low anytime with us.  Be who you need to be.  Hugs!

Oh, and I use the Delia mincemeat recipe, but replace suet with veggie white fat - her recipe involves heating it slowly to melt it all in, so it doesn't matter if it's in little chips or not.  If you want your white fat to pretend to be suet then freeze it and grate it.  

Just read through about 16 pages of legal forms relating to the car crash claim and ended up blubbing again.  I don't understand any of it (which makes me feel stupid) and hate that it upsets me (which upsets me) and worry about things going wrong and it costing us money (which panics me).

Poopy.

Sorry for short, crapulent post.  Must do better.  :-/


----------



## AoC

Nixy, you be ding-dong high or low anytime with us.  Be who you need to be.  Hugs!

Oh, and I use the Delia mincemeat recipe, but replace suet with veggie white fat - her recipe involves heating it slowly to melt it all in, so it doesn't matter if it's in little chips or not.  If you want your white fat to pretend to be suet then freeze it and grate it.  

LV, it's too early.  Hang tough, chica.  

Just read through about 16 pages of legal forms relating to the car crash claim and ended up blubbing again.  I don't understand any of it (which makes me feel stupid) and hate that it upsets me (which upsets me) and worry about things going wrong and it costing us money (which panics me).

Poopy.

Sorry for short, crapulent post.  Must do better.  :-/


----------



## Züri

I have just made the delia mince meat recipe with veggie suet and it's fab. A life saver for this Brit in swissie land where they dint have mince pies therefore don't sell mincemeat :/ 

 xxx


----------



## Flotsam

Morning ladies   

Leola - yes am starting 5th cycle anyday now but AF is so slow to start. In fact, AF has changed so much these days it scares me   Hope you feel better soon but don't know answer to your question. Am sure someone will here 

AnnaofC - sorry to hear about the forms - really annoying that they make it so difficult    

Hey Popsi  -hope you feel well soonx

Jbox - hope u are feeling    today x

Love to all

Floss


----------



## Flotsam

Zuri - mince pies sound yum!! Enjoy x


----------



## JBox

Hey all.. Hope ur all keeping warm there! Here its 22 and I'm in a tee shirt and flip flops!!!  I'm the same just waiting to move on but got to go thro this cycle even tho I know its a waste of time. Roll on 2011! Thanks for ur lovely story Leola but I have heard them all before and really don't think that any miracles are going to come my way!

Anyway good day to u all looking forward to hearing from yas xX


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies   

         for everyone.

AOC - crapulent         and you are NOT STUPID hardass     

Jbox - I know it's hard, but miracles can, and do happen.      

Have to go, love to you all.


----------



## AoC

I know I'm not, RC, that's why it upsets me so!  LOL!  How are YOU doing, eh?

I'm feeling better this morning - had an earthquake last night!  Which was so exciting I'm now ridiculously pleased, LOL!

And two friends whose DH's were stuck abroad look like getting them back for Christmas, with luck and a following wind.


----------



## T0PCAT

Leola - I had a hysto with a polyp removed.  I think you can start tx 2 months after the op, I think.  I didn't ask my doc but someone on the immunes thread told me.  I am glad the NHS are doing the op for you

AOC - I heard about the earthquake in Cumbria this morning and thought of u.  Those insurance forms seem daunting, you have nothing to lose as your insurance will cover all the legal expenses

RC - can't believe Emilia is 6 months old already


----------



## AoC

Thanks, Zahida. I'm going to call them today and try and get my head round it.  I'm just being pathetic, really!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all 



Posting from bed whilst checking work email and watching a film ;-)

Just want to send hugs to Nix xxxxx 

And AOC /HA you are NOTstupid , these forms are horrible and can be scary
You make me laugh with your earthquake  

**** y lovely to see you  

Pops feel better love


----------



## Ourturn

Nix      sorry the tests were inconclusive. 

Anna - do you have a legal type friend who can help? Do you have a legal dept at work? Otherwise there's always citizen's advice?

Leola - sorry you have flu, get better soon     

Sorry no more personals. Still poorly. Scan yesterday showed there is still something in my uterus. They think I passed the worst of it (4 inch clot) but there is still something to pass and it may take my body 2 weeks to pass it. This explains all the pain. Lining is still pretty thick at 12mm which suprised me, but they said that was normal. They could offer my another operation but would rather I stick it out, and there's no way I want to go under another general. 
Pain relief advice was rubbish. Acknowledged its normal to be in pain because passing clots through the cervix is v painful but nurse said if paracetamol and ibuprofen combo is not working I should be hospitalised    DH agreed this was ridiculous. Do they think I'm some sort of druggie?    Fortunately the ibufromen and co-codamol combo is working, I've learnt to take them every 4 hours rather than waiting for pain to kick in. Have another scan in 3 weeks.
Have a very sore throat to top things off so feeling a bit sorry for myself. 
Its snowing AGAIN...in parts of the garden its knee deep! 

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper

just really quickly popping in to see if there is any news from LV. Is OTD today?

Oh, Anna, you poor love

Will come back later this evening.


----------



## Ourturn

Tracey - i totally forgot    

LV


----------



## H&amp;P

Tracey - think LV's official OTD is tomorrow or Xmas Eve, pleased to hear that you have sorted things with CRM, really hope they have done something in relation to the cost for you.

LV - got everything crossed for you     , have you run out of pee sticks yet   

Anna(SB) -    I am pleased to hear you have the pain under control, so sorry that they did not get everything the first time and that you are still having to go through this   

AOC - thought of you this morning when I heard about the earthquake.

LM - lucky you in bed   , has everyone else finished work except me    I'm here till lunchtime on Friday    Is J home now?

Heaps - Hope things are going to plan for you and DH, do you have estimated dates for going back to Serum?

Izzy - enjoy Oz   

RC - Hope you can enjoy Xmas and that the medication is helping   , you have gone through so much happiness and sadness this year.   

Popsi -    hope you are doing Ok, going back to work and being ill   

Calypso - was talking about you yesterday, my tough Northern friend who travels in winter with no coat and killer high heels   

Jbox - I have gone to EC twice with 1 follicle and got an egg both times and a good one as well, this rollercoaster ride is hell and is even more horrendous at this time of year.     

Nix - so sorry that you did not get the answers you hoped for, more gentle    for you and DH.

Flotsam - good luck for this TX     

Leola - I had hysto 20th Nov and will be having TX mid Jan. Glad you get to spend Xmas with DH   , but    to him for not planning on that from the beginning.

Beachie - thanks for the coffee & hugs hun, see ya again soon   

Love to all, I am reading every day but struggling to find the energy / time / emotional strength to post and support.


----------



## LV.

Thank girls... My OTD is tomorrow but true to form I did a pee stick this morning and there was a VERY faint second line. So faint I'm still not sure if it's a trick of the light but we both can see it. I'm still having bloods done tomorrow to confirm but I think I'm classing it as a tentative BFP and will wait until tomorrow before getting too carried away. This happened on my first cycle and then I started bleeding that night and it was over before it began so just praying this time it's all so very different.


AnnaSB - i'm so sorry you are feeling poorly still but at least you know the reason why you're having pain. Than goodness the pain regime is working and I hope it resolves itself soon xxx


Morning and love to everyone


xxx


----------



## LV.

Driver - big hugs for you


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - blown you some 7's for luck


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Oooh LV - I am quietly very excited for you!!!!! can't wait to congratulate you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Ourturn

LV - Bloody brilliant! I am whispering congratulations


----------



## purple72

ssshhhhh quiet Congrats LV sssshhhh xxx


----------



## Han72

Bonjour 

L - is it the big day today then hon? I'm sorry I've totally lost the plot   Sending you tons of      Oh and thanks for the rekipeee! I like that one cos unlike the Delia one, you don't have to leave it 12 hours or cook it for 3 hours and blablablaaaaaa! At this rate I'll be making mince pies for Easter... I keep putting it off hoping your lovely stuff will have turned up... I'll go and check the post in a bit but if it's not there then it's instant veggiemincemeat Nix styleee 

Sausage -     "crapulent"     But did you forget how fabulous you are? Let me remind you, "YOU ARE FAAAAABUUUULOOUUUSSSSSSS!!!!!"     Stupid forms, they're designed to be so blasted complicated that reading them makes you lose the will to live, never mind submit a claim/go to court, so don't let the buggers get you down!     I saw that thing about the earthquake - I thought maybe your DH had overdone it on the ole pickled eggs...  

Pops    really hope you feel better soon hon!

Dinna - WTF?!  How did they manage to leave so much inside  Poor you, this is the last thing you need, for it to drag on for another 2 weeks. Did they advise anyway to help it pass more quickly? What about clexane or even good ole aspirin to thin the blood a bit more and hopefully make it less painful  I really hope you feel better soon too    

And you Leola!    Coo we are a poorly lot aren't we  Re the hysto, I have a feeling the ARGC does hystos on day 2 or so of the actual cycle where you're having tx... I can't remember seeing anyone on that board having tx delayed as a result of polyp removal during said hysto but I could be wrong.... Let me see if I can find out...

LM -


Little Me said:


> Posting from bed whilst checking work email and watching a film ;-)


 I LIKE your style girlfriend    And thank you for my hugs, rightbackatcha   

Hey Calypso - "baaaaaaaaa"    is your course on sheepfarming You are such a fruitloop   I'm gutted I missed the last meet-up I'm sure you'd have had me in absolute stitches the whole night!

RC - how are you feeling hon?    Forgot to say I LOVED the picture of little miss mermaid on **, what a clever little munchkin!!! It looked like a pic from an ad!

Sorry no more persos but I am officially rubbish 

Well as you can probably tell, today is a better day than yesterday. I never know how long it's gonna last so I'm making the most of it by posting a more cheerful message on here and then I'm gonna take the Tishmonster out for a nice long walk in a bit... Oh and I'm gonna check the post for the mincemeat! I may even put up the Christmas decs... I feel a ding dong coming on....    

Love to all 

xxx

Holy shheeeeit!!!!!! 6 7 new replies and what a bit of excellent pre- Crimbo news!!! Cautious congratulations LV, can I just do a little teeny whoop whoop  What about getting the bloods done a day early hon? That's what I did. I already had a dated blood form but when I took it to the lab and explained the situation they were happy to take the blood early....

Ding dong merrily on hiiiiiiigh, in heav'n the bells are riiiiinging gloooooooooooooooooooooooooria lalalaaaaaaa


----------



## Han72

Whoops - hey Driver, my lovely     

Leola - Forgot to say, I can totally sympathise with the whole "what do we do with the furbabies/I don't want to leave them that long" thing and obviously I'm always bewildered at anyone's love for this blasted country (as anybody who is friends with me on ** can tell you   ) but with all due respect to him, I have to say I'm slightly   that DH was willing to bugger off and leave you on your jack jones for Christmas  Still, I'm glad you're gonna get to spend Crimbo with him after all!

Ooh and Zuri - when you did the Delia recipe did you do the whole leave it for 12 hours and all that malarkey I truly haven't got the patience, I'm tempted to do a mix of the delia /veggie thing, I'll cook it like Delia does but I can't be doing with all this leaving it overnight/12 hours business   

Or with any luck I'll go downstairs and check the post and LV's yummy mincemeat will have arrived and I can just bash straight on with making mice pies 


Glooooooooooooorrrriiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Oh LV , what a wonderful piece of hope - and I am gonna wish upon the falling snow that tomorrow gives u and J the happiest christmas EVER   

Am hunny - you're always so supportive and there for us all- here are some   for you

Nix


----------



## Little Me

Oh LV , what a wonderful piece of hope - and I am gonna wish upon the falling snow that tomorrow gives u and J the happiest christmas EVER   

Am hunny - you're always so supportive and there for us all- here are some   for you

Nix  

Anna Hun  

J got home at last night then we delivered some family pressies then did BIG tesco shop- I am now the proud owner of a turkey  

Xxx


----------



## Han72

Whoops - hey Driver, my lovely     

Leola - Forgot to say, I can totally sympathise with the whole "what do  we do with the furbabies/I don't want to leave them that long" thing and  obviously I'm always bewildered at anyone's love for this blasted  country (as anybody who is friends with me on ** can tell you   ) but with all due respect to him, I have to say I'm slightly   that DH was willing to bugger off and leave you on your jack jones for Christmas  Still, I'm glad you're gonna get to spend Crimbo with him after all!
  
  Ooh and Zuri - when you did the Delia recipe did you do the whole leave  it for 12 hours and all that malarkey I truly haven't got the  patience, I'm tempted to do a mix of the delia /veggie thing, I'll cook  it like Delia does but I can't be doing with all this leaving it  overnight/12 hours business   
  
  Or with any luck I'll go downstairs and check the post and LV's yummy  mincemeat will have arrived and I can just bash straight on with making  mice pies 
  
  
  Glooooooooooooorrrriiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
  
  xxx


----------



## LV.

Aw, thank you girls, hoping for "proper" news tomorrow


Also got my TNF alpha retest results too and are now 21.3 down from 36.6 so another result for the herbal stuff.


glad you're having a good day Nix, grab it and get those decs up! 


xxx


----------



## LV.

LM - Glad J got home ok and well done you for braving the crowds. Gobble gobble <oo-er>


----------



## Han72

fnar fnar    

YIPPPEEEEEE re your TNF chick! I'm gonna have to get hold of some of that cordywossname!

xxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning girls
LV praying for 2moz for ya hunny looking good. xxxxx
ASB hugs sweetie xxxxx
Posting from phone so cant read back properly lol 
Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Morning girls
LV praying for 2moz for ya hunny looking good. xxxxx
ASB hugs sweetie xxxxx
Posting from phone so cant read back properly lol 
Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Doglet owners may appreciate this. I have just ordered two of these, imagine a black lab and yellow doodle wearing these 
http://www.puchipetwear.com/productdetail.asp?productid=112
    
I have really cheered myself up! Will get them to pose in the snow and will use the pics for xmas cards next year!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

ASB - we got my morose springer Ned a santa hat and made him pose in it and use it as christmas cards this year. He looks so fed up, it's so funny.   I'll try and post the photo on **.


----------



## shortie66

I have bought lewis reindeer antlers with jingling bells on :-D


----------



## AoC

LV, for what it's worth, I got a strong urge to tell you to test tomorrow this morning, but didn't like to.  Everything crossed!

AnnaSB, it's the passing of clots and bits n pieces that causes most of my endo related a/f pain.  The pain relief advice you've been given is ********.  They should be prescribing a stronger NSAID, with something like tranexamic acid to reduce bleeding/the size of the clots, plus co-codamol as necessary.  Glad you're finding that taking it regularly helps - I set alarms and write down the times I've taken stuff.  NOT saying I know what you're going through, but any advice helps, I hope!  Many hugs, love.

OMG, Anna, those santa outfits will look brilliant!

Yeah, I did forget that for a bit, Nix.  I'm smiling now.  LOL @ pickled eggs!!!

Ding Dong verily the skyyyyyyyyy is riven with angels siiiiiinginiiiiiing!  GLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-oooo-ooooo--oooria!  Hosanna in excelsis!!!

*cough*  Sorry.   

Hey Driver.  I was so ridiculously excited I'd experienced an earthquake....


----------



## Flotsam

LV - quietly praying you have good news tmrw huns. 

Love to you all xx


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - I still remember waking up in the night when we had one in 2008, the radiator sounded like it was being rattled off the wall    DH told me to go back to sleep and stop having weird dreams again (which I have to admit do happen very often   ), he soon changed his mind when he saw the news the next morning and everyone at his work had felt it too.     

Loving the doggy outfits......need that stamping foot emoticon again......I WANT ONE!!!!!!! (not an outfit I hasten to add but the doggy to put in it   )


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaofC glad to hear the earthquake has perked you up a bit esp as it has got ya singing!! xx

Floss


----------



## AoC

Thanks, Floss!  

LOL Driver!  It's funny, because last time Husband felt it and I slept through, and this time I felt it and he slept through!  

I'm going to try and translate my own sentence to LV, because I don't think it made sense!  LV, this morning I got a strong urge to say you must test tomorrow, because then you'd get good news.  I didn't, because I'm never sure about those urges, and there's nothing more distressing than being 'promised' good stuff that doesn't happen.  But now I'm certain that was a proper and good urge, so I'm telling you.

LOL!  Not sure that made more sense!


----------



## Han72

Aww Dinna - that's so cute!!! 

This ones for you driver     !  If you're on a smartphone type ^ tantrum ^ without the spaces  

Ding dong merrily the skkyyyy, on FF Sausage is siiiiingiiiiiing!!!!! lalalaaaaaaaaa!!!!
xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Nix - like it   

   I WANT A DOG


----------



## IzziLu

Afternoon lovely lovely ladies   

So sorry I've been awol since Athens, I was struck down by the lurgy immediately on our return needing several days bedrest and have been running around like a headless chicken ever since playing catch up trying to do everything that needed to be done before Christmas!  Anyway suffice to say I haven't been able to read back properly but know it's been a difficult time for so many PRs so just wanted to send a big    to everyone! You are all in my thoughts constantly   

LV hun, I am so very excited about your news today and    for the official confirmation tomorrow   

To all those who asked, the hysto went well and was definitely worth the effort as the wonderful Dr Panos found numerous pseudo-polyps (I think that means small ones   ) and a severely thickened and scarred endometrium all of which have been corrected.  Small wonder my poor little embies didn't take in October though    

So girls I just wanted to wish each and every one of you an absolutely cracking Christmas   'cos this is a flying visit....don't hate me but we're off to Oz tomorrow (Heathrow permitting), last minute decision and really looking forward to three weeks of truly getting away from everything... especially IF!

Hope you all have a wonderful time and may 2011 bring us all our dreams   

Special mentions to JBox - hope your one little follie proves you very wrong - and Flotsam, Heaps and Driver who will probably all be under way with tx before I get back.

Love you all loads, happy Christmas one and all      

Izzi xXx


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - that's what we thought   

Izzi - glad the op was worthwhile   

They called to say they only had the smaller size. So have ordered an elf hat for benj instead and Daisy will be Mrs Claus!


----------



## T0PCAT

LV - whispering 'woo hoo'.  I hope you get the most amazing christmas present ever.  Can you PM the details of the herbs etc you have been taking to reduce your TNF levels?

ASB - sorry the scan was totally clear....   

Nix    

LM - glad J is home safe and sound


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just having a little read back while I eat lunch and I realised that if I wait until I get home tonight I will never catch up with you all. you have posted about 100 times since I started reading!

LV    

Nix. I am sorry you didn't get any conclusive information.  to anyone thinking you should be over it.

Driver. Tell DH that everyone on FF thinks that you should get a dog.

AnnaC. Happy form filing. Why do they always make these insurance forms so bloody complicated. to put you off filing them in I suppose.

Oh bugger, I have to go to a meeting. I wish I could join you all being off work but unfortunately I don't finish until 5pm tomorrow.

Anyone stuck for last minute christmas present idea why not buy one of my lendwithcare gift vouchers www.lendwithcare.org For those of you who don't know about lendwithcare it enables you to make a loan (only £15) to someone in the developing world who needs to work ther own way out of poverty. You then get the loan repaid at the end. In the case of gift vouchers, the voucher recipient gets the money back at the end of either withdraw, donate or re-lend. Nix, have you received repayments on your loan?


----------



## H&amp;P

traceymohair said:


> Driver. Tell DH that everyone on FF thinks that you should get a dog.


 I think I can hear his response in my head right now......... 
"well go and move in with the girls off FF then"   
I'm at work til lunchtime on Xmas Eve so you're not on your own.


----------



## Flotsam

Izzi have a great time in Oz and thanks for the warm wishes. Enjoy the summer over there!!


----------



## shortie66

Evening girlies   


Izzi have a lovely time oz hunny you jammy sod          


AM come and move in here if you like we have a spare room   


Nix big          sweetheart, hope the good days get more and the bad days get less for you soon       


ASB same for you sweetie        Really hope its over for you soon and the pain gets easier quickly       


LV once again tentative congrats for you darling          for good numbers on those bloods tomorrow     


LM have you managed to get jays pressies back yet     


Aofc hope you get sorted with those forms hunny, love your singing earlier     


Hello tracey floss popsi **** y heaps jo and everyone else.       


Off to the mezza shortly with my bf for last minute christmas shopping    Dont actually need anything else, but who knows what i might come across    Am feeling sooooooo much more grounded today, head not all over the place, not nervy or panicky, slept well last night, long may it last.       


and woooooo hooooooo its nearly christmas


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Fanks shortstuff!    So glad to see you're feeling better babes! 

Hey Tracey - you know I'm pretty sure I did get a mail saying I'd had a repayment but I didn't do anything with it cos it was right in the middle of tx or getting ready for tx or summat and now I can't find it, which is a PITA cos I had the intention to reinvest the repayment. Cheers for reminding me, I'll log in and check the account! I meant to mail you about it when I got the repayment, I think it's such an excellent idea!

You guys, this is just the most fabulous way of helping people, it's not your typical handout, you lend them the money to launch their business and get themselves out of poverty and they pay it back as the business begins to take off... in fact, it's not a hand out at all, it's a hand _up_ And the gift voucher thing is an excellent idea, if I wasn't stony broke I'd definitely get some! Please, please check out the website, if you know someone who already has everything then this is definitely an excellent gift to offer...

Oops did I go orf on one then? Gonna shurrup now and make some blasted mince pies! We're off to SIL's on Christmas eve and then it's onwards to civilisation for a week or so of dodgy tv and good home cooked food! So, ladies, now I have my mincemeat, is it really worth putting the decs up and making the place look festive, just for basically 24 hours What do you think?

xxx


----------



## purple72

Go on Nix hunny! Crack open a bottle of something and get those decs up!!

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Little Me

I'm gonna get a voucher Tracey xx

Shorts good news Hun glad you're Feeling better xxxxx
Yep j drove me over to work last night so all wrapped now xxx

Izz happy holls xxx
Xxxxxxx


Love to all
Xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hello all  - just popping in to say "ooooh!" for LV - am    that you will have good news tomorrow and that all will be well     
Lots of love to everybody else, sorry for no more personals but desperately need bed!
Not long now!  xxxxx


----------



## Flotsam

Morning Steph and everyone else!

Yup good luck LV today xxxx

Floss


----------



## Miranda7

Just a few quickies!

LV - wow, a lovely line! I remember the one I did at 12DPO was so very faint it was ridiculous, but heck, it was THERE. Amazing feeling. Can't wait to hear about your bloods - what a wonderful Christmas present!

ASB - I'm so sorry you're going through all this. I hope 2011 brings you better times.

Nix, my lovely friend - hoping the same for you too. You've had more than enough crapola this year.   

I am out with some old workmates this eve - as in my old job - they're not 103 or anything. Pray for me - every time I go to Weymouth boozing I have some sort of drama.   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all, 

RC - thanks for the christmas wishes   

LV           for today hun

Mir - hope there wasn't any drama lastnight

Hi to everyone else

I took my first shot of my second round of Humira lastnight and have IL drip lined of for 6th Jan after second Humira injection.  I spoke to Locus and they haven't recieved my Hidden C retest sample yet, not that suprising considering the shocking weather.  So making progress but still waiting and I am not the most patient of people   
Spoke to DH lastnight he said to pack thermals, it was -15 in Belfast yesterday.  Looks like flights are running today and hopefully on time.


----------



## JBox

hey
friend gave me a wonderful reflexology massage as a late bday pressie and last night i went. was absolutely amazing, but feeling absolutely terrible today. like i have the worst hangover, so knackered, fuzzy headed and generally very down.... introduced cetrocide last night to my menopur 6 amps to stop ovulation, and off tomorrow morning for another scan and blood test, probably to be told that my one follie has grown from 11 - 13 mm and no others....
off to my accupuncturist tonight. not sure any of this is helping. so bored of it all. think you are all amazing to be able to keep up such a positive mental attitude all the time, and to be so hopeful. i am so at my wits end.... roll on 2011


----------



## Little Me

Hi all


LV thinking of you today love   


Hi Z   


Morning Miranda- have a good night   


Hi Floss   


Got my oldest stepson last night so thats one down and Luke gets collected today so we'll soon be all home for Christmas   


xxx


----------



## Züri

Oooh just read back to see LV's news, hoping today gives you the best xmas present ever! XXX


----------



## Lilly7

Morning, 

LV, Thinking of you and sending lots of good luck (and a tentative woo hoo      ) xxx

ASB, I Love the Costume    and can't wait to see the pics.
I'm really so sorry that your having to go through all of this! As Nix said, how did they manage to leave so much!? Really hoping that your feeling better soon. x

Hey Nix, Thanks for the info. Gosh, day 2 of the actual cycle!? That's good. Just had an email back from my consultant and he wants a bleed following surgery and will start tx on the AF after that. x 
DP is well and truly in Love with France     . . he lives for the time he can spend there and feels that it's home while he endures work here. As soon as he's paid off money that he owes, he'll be over there for good. As this was the deal when we got together I can't really complain but when the time comes it will be make or break for us.
Not 100% sure why he loves it so much . . though I have to say life in our remote and quirky village is heavenly in comparison to what you describe (maybe a move to the country  )and what we have over there we could only dream of affording here. x

Driver, Do you want to borrow a dog or 2 to try and persuade DH   
Maybe we could start a PR campaign to get him to agree. Doesn't he like pooches?

Hi Izzi, Hope you have a Fab time . . I'm Soooo jealous!!!  x

Mir, will send a   (  ) Hope you have a hoot. x

Morning Steph, Floss, Zahida, JBox, LM, Zuri and Everyone else. x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

LV - good luck for today, I'll be logging on later to see your good news.


----------



## AoC

Headache!  Argh!  May have to stab self in head with car keys!

*Anna rants off again*


----------



## fluffy jumper

Don't do that Anna you might make it worse!.  Paracetomol is far more effective!!

LV - hoping like mad for you.


----------



## T0PCAT

AOC - stabbing oneself with car keys is a little drastic....co-codamol might be less dangerous...  

Morning Floss, tracey, LM, Leola, jo zuri


----------



## LV.

Oh girls... The torture! Pee stick had another barely there line today, bloods came back at only 6.9 for hcg. Despite the low hcg Penny wants me to continue the meds and retest in a few days as I had pink discharge on Mon and Tue so she said it could be a late implanter. I feel so stuck. Being a realist and not getting my hopes up on one hand but the glimmer of hope keeps catching my eye. I can't even have that big glass of wine I was looking forward to if it was a BFN! Very miffed

Love to all and thank you for the well wishes and thoughts. I'm sorry I don't have better news for you

Xx


----------



## T0PCAT

oooh LV - hunny hang on in there a line is line and any number on the bHCG will do, as long as it doubles.


----------



## Lilly7

LV,             
Really hoping that it's a late implanter. x


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  It is really hard when you don't get an absolute conclusive result.  I, along with the rest of the PR posse will be hoping like mad for you.  will you be able to get bloods in a couple of days due to xmas or has she told you just to pee on a stick.

Nix, thanks for the plug about lendwithcare.  We have just had repayments in again from the MFI's so I am about to send them out to lenders, so you should get an email today or tomorrow with a repayment.  You can just let it build up in your account until you have enough to re-lend,  you don't have to do anything with it.

Anne, thanks for getting a vouhcer.  I hope the recipient likes it.

I need to get out of my office and listen to some carols - I don't feel at all christmassy yet.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Fingers crossed LV. So sorry you are in limbo.   

Leola - just noticed your ticker. What a time of year to start trying to lose weight! Or is it all ready for the New Year?   

Hi Zahida, Tracey, AOC, LM and Zuri. xxx


----------



## Spuds

Girls 

Sorry still on blinkin phone and makes me sea sick trying to catch up lol

ASB - hope u r fealing better lovey xx

LV - everything crossed and crossed againg for u 

Hello JBox n Floss xx

Nix - always lovely to hear from u chick - good and bad here for all xx

ladies - have made a monster step for me and feel so much calmer and in control  

Lister have suggested best for us to try naturally until we are ready for donor eggs - they have also agreed that immunes could be tested first 

Feeling amazing because for me the OE IVF route is finally over - that may sound weird - I am ever thankful we can still try naturally and will do that till June then off to Barcelona if need be - feels like a breath of fresh air and another hurdle has been managed 

Would never have made it this far without you lovely lot xx

Spuds
xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Sounds a great plan Spuds. xxxx Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Spuds

Thanks Jo XXXXXXX

You are one of those inspirational womem I'm lucky to know xx everyone on this thread inspires me to go on and then there are those like you and shorts,Lv Lm n Rc who are at similar stages and have taken the plunge and it feels like you are holding my hand all the way 

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Jo, not the best time of year at all    . . . at my pre op check on Tuesday I was weighed . . and was absolutely horrified! I've acquired just under 3 stone in the last couple of years and am the heaviest I've ever been . . . which calls for immediate action. I've signed up to WW online (did it once before and had great results) and am hoping my willpower rises to the occasion. x


Hi Spuds   , So glad that you've come to decisions that you feel good with . . and just in time to enjoy Crimbo. Lots of      . x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Spuds - I can't imagine being an inspiration to anyone, but thank you. I've just been extremely lucky.   

Leola - I hear what you're saying, but can't it wait til the New Year?! I'm sure your willpower will rise to the occasion when the time comes. I'm a bit anxious about weight as the midwife will weigh me at my scan tomorrow. I've only put on 2lbs so far which I'm really pleased about, but as my BMI is 30 I am expecting a bit of a telling off.   

Well, I've taken the doglets for a long walk in the snow, I've hoovered the whole house, polished, cleaned the conservatory, made a dozen mince pies, cleaned the bathroom, wrapped presents, made up the spare beds for the visitors and my back is killing me now. So I'm off for a snooze on the sofa in front of Midsomer Murders. 

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## mag108

ladies 
I wont be able to do a proper catch up, still feeling under the weather, up and down, not 100% as they say...weird dizzyness, confusion, sicky tummy and nearly cold symtoms...


Finally have my feet up again today, food shop done, lunch made etc.


LV: Feel for you hun. That inbetween space of having a glimmer of hope, so cruel to be left hanging there like that and as you say wthout even the consolation of a glass of vino (have a few sips maybe?)....BUT imagine the joy if it all works out. Here for you hun. xxx what are you doing for xmas day, have you a quiet one planned?


Spuds: Well done. You follow on a little behind me. The cycle in oct was my last OE one and I felt weirdly relieved too.


Sobroody: i sincerely hope you are no longer inany physical pain. You sure have been through the mill. xx




xxx


----------



## Züri

Jo my BMI was 32/33 when I got pregnant, I gained 24lbs in total and lost 21lbs a week after having him. I was nervous about my weight all the way through too and by 20 weeks I think I had only gained about 5lbs, I was lucky though as I lost my appetite throughout whole pregnancy


Try not to worry about your BMI there are much bigger women having healthy pregnancies, I'd have loved to have had a BMI of 30 when I fell pregnant, I think you will be just fine  xx


LV thinking of you and crossing everything xx


Spuds glad you are feeling so positive at the next step, I can understand the positive feeling when you make a decision that means a step further - hard to leave OE behind I am sure but a positive step moving forward xxx


Mags sorry you are feeling ill, hope you feel better for xmas x


----------



## Flotsam

LV - everything crossed for you still. Hang in there hun x

No more personals - feeling a bit crap as AF still hasn't arrived and was hoping to start tx as soon as it came. Instead it feels like i am on but nothing there [sorry TMI]. My AFs this last year have been very slow to come and then are not the same as they used to be. Worries me that it is all way too late for me. Sorry to moan ladies.

Love to ya'all  
Floss


----------



## popsi

hi ladies....sorry have not had time to catch up fully only skimmed the thread xx

LV.. I am     for you darling really i am xxx

i am not gonna attempt anymore personals as i would HATE to upset anyone of you wonderful ladies

I just want to wish each and everyone of you a wonderful christmas, I know its soooo hard for lots of you but try to remember its just one day and get through it bit by bit, do what you want, laugh, cry, sleep, party whatever it takes you can and will get through it xxx 

Much love to you all and a peaceful and happy new year xxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Floss as long as still have regular AF then there is a chance u can get pregnant - well according to Dr Beers book. 

Jbox - any news from u. 

Mag - u mind yourself and make sure dh looks after u. 

Merry Christmas pops

Leola - will be joining u on WW after Christmas. 

Afm - in airport and flight is going. Have not seen DH for a week so can't wait to get to NI. Think I am coming down with the lurgy - sore throat, sniffles, headache and dying for bed.but off till the 4th Jan - yay!


----------



## Ginger Baby

hiya gang

Sorry a bit behind with things as usual.  So busy at work and traffic is terrible at the moment so finding it difficult to post on here.  But just know even when I do not post I am thinking about all you lovely ladies all the time.

LV Hang in there darling.     your levels start doubling.

Spuds sounds like you have a good plan of action.

Izzilu Have a fab time where ever you are going

Sobroody sending you loads and loads of     .  Will be thinking of you.

Swinny so sorry to hear about your frosties.  Sending you loads of     and always thinking of you

Niz Sending you loads of     too

Heaps is it your OTD soon.     for you.

Traceymohair.  Christmas is tough but bearing up okayist.  Hope you are doing okay too.

Hi to everyone else

AFM had more drama.  My mam fell over at work.  She escorts old people on and off buses that are taken to day care centres.  She fell and hit her head and nose.  She was taken to hospital and they glued her up.  Her face is a right mess and she has too black eyes.  So lucky she did not break anything.  Gave us all a fright.  

Also I am still having nights where I wake up worrying about how I am going to feel when my brothers baby is born.  I know it is ages off yet.  But she will be nearing 12 week mark sometime in the new year and they will be telling everyone.  So I won't be able to pretend its not happening anymore.  I don't want to feel like a jealous cow anymore and I am so worried that I am still going to be like this when the baby is born.  DH keeps saying well hopefully we will be pregnant ourselves by then,  god I bloody hope so !!!!

Got my AF yesterday, very painful but pain subsiding today.

On a happier note my fur baby got the all clear from the vets yesterday.  The fatty lump that was removed was a lump that male rabbits sometimes get to do with their hormones so no need to remove the other lumps.  Said his wound is healing nicely.  Just got to keep an eye on it and his fur should grow back in a month.  I was so happy yesterday I felt all teary.  I love Harry the rabbit so much.

Only one more day at work, can't wait its been hectic !!!

Hope you all have a happy Christmas and happy year.  You are all always in my thoughts.

Ginger


----------



## T0PCAT

GB your poor mum glad its all superficial and nothing serious. Great news about harry tho. ^p


----------



## AoC

LOL, thanks for the laughs and hugs!  The co-codamol held it off until it started waning this pm - feel much better now!

Plus, WE HAVE THE TURKEY!!!  *g*

Ack, LV!  I hate the torture of the maybes...  SO sorry it's not a clear BFP yet, but holding out lots of hope!  Hugs, Green Lady.

Right, Tracey needs carols.  *clears throat*  DECK the halls with boughs of ho-lly traaaa-la-la-la-laaaaaa la-la-la-laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  TIS the season to be jo-lly, tra-laa-la-la-laaaaaaa la-la-la-laaaaaaaaaaa!!!  

Is that better?  

Hi Jo 

Mash!  *high five*  That's great that you've cleared a hurdle and have some breathing space.  Smart!      

Good luck and more power to your elbow, Leola!  I'm sure you've got the grit to make it stick (or to lose it, rather!).  FWIW, you don't look overweight!  

Hugs, Magnificent Mags.  I hope you had a good rest and are feeling better for it.  

Zuri, love your message of hope for us over BMI 30 ladies.    WEll said.

Hi Floss, here's wishing a/f behaves itself for you.  Hugs.

Thank you, Popsi - I hope you feel much better soon, I'm worried about you!

Hooray Zahida!  Safe journey!  

I'm sorry about your Mum and your anxious nights, GB, but Hooray for Harry!  Glad for that good news.  

Love to you all.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Just popping in to say hello    Sorry no perso's yet but will try and catch up later. Only just sat down after doing cafe, then shopping, then wrapping, then cleaning etc am bloody pooped. Went a right p 1sser on sainsburys carpark    Landed straight on my back and cracked my head at the same time     No bones broken tho my **** is gonna have some mighty bruises on it im sure     


Sending you all loads of          and          and apologies again for not having the time to do personals    but will try and come back later after a nice hot bath to ease the bumps


----------



## T0PCAT

The eagle has landed


----------



## mag108

zahida: good luck with the travel plans. Believe Ireland has had ALOT of snow!


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

LV -I am sending you so much      I know exactly how you're feeling right now but stay strong my little buddy   

ASB - Hun when is this flaming nightmare going to bu*8er off for you, I am so sorry that you're suffering still. Good idea with the keeping levels topped up, it does work   

Mag - Lovely to chat earlier. feet up and cosy warm my darling xx

Nix -hey hun, how's it going?? Not had chance to read back properly so will catch up more later.

Driver & Shortie - Thanks for the cards lovelies xxx

Spuds - It feels good to actually make the decision to move on doesn't it    

LM   

IzziLu - Have a fab time in Oz you lucky devil. Room for a small one??

Leola - I have managed to put 10lbs on since the m/c.....Yay, well done Sarah    I have eaten whatever the hell I've wanted and I am so going to pay for it in the New Year. I too will be joining you on WW   

Zahida - Safe journey over to DH my lovely   

Beachy, AnnaOC, Popsi, RC, Flotsam, Zuri, Jo, Tracey, Lou and the rest of the gang   

Sorry for no perso's I am shattered, not stopped all week and GB I am with you on the horrendous trips back and to, to work....it's been a flaming nightmare all week. What is it with shoppers, they have all day long and they choose to go home to coincide with work rush hour traffic    It's been taking me and hour and a half to get 12 miles home...madness grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! Finished work today for 5 days whoop whoop    

AF arrived today so I've spaced myself out all day with co-codamol. Just off to pick Paul up from the Tram and then I am gonna get me a nice big mug of mulled wine and hot bath.


----------



## AoC

Hope the meds work, Swins.    I'm off for 5 days, too!  Whoop whooop!!!  

Does that mean you made it, Zahida?  Hope so!  

OUCH, Shortie!!!  Hope the bruises aren't too bad.  Hugs.  

And so to bed.....


----------



## shortie66

Me tooooo anna    am pooped


LV i am hoping and          you have a late implanter sweetheart


----------



## Spuds

Am having a cheeky baileys  shhhhhh


----------



## T0PCAT

Yes I.made it, holed up at the in-laws with 2 hot toddies and red wine on board.


----------



## Flotsam

Zahida - glad you made it to NI. Enjoy your time with DH and his family.

AFM - AF arrived this morning. May be starting tx today or tmrw. Fingers crossed for ICSI no 5!!

Love and    to all

Floss


----------



## JBox

Morning girls
Had my u s this am$ one follie at 18mm haven't got bloods back yet but what a waste of time!!! So upset! Can I just ask here does anyone know if there coulg be more than one egg per follie or is there only ever one inside (if at all)! Thanks


----------



## LV.

Hi J - I've not heard of more than one egg per follie but I have heard of follies being missed by the scanners and more eggs turning up. Sorry you're feeling upset, big hugs   


xx


----------



## AoC

Morning LV - lots of gentle hugs for your wait and worry.  

Yay Floss - good luck!

Hope you slept well, Shortie.  

J, what LV said - I'm so sorry this has been a bad response for you.    

Morning all.    Lots to do today, but very excited about it all.


----------



## JBox

HI
i dont know when ec is onjce i get bloods back i have to send results to consultant who will tell me i am guessing on sunday / monday but i am so peeved off i have been stimming the highest amount for 13 days and taking steroids dhea for 4 months have been to accupuncturist refelexology\. my sitatuion is just so dire its got worse in the past 3 months so sad


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies
F me its cold! 
Hugs for everyone this christmas eve xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LV - sorry you'r in limbo land          for a good result      

Jbox       

Shorts - ouch! 

Nix - go ahead and decorate I say. I have not felt like it and its taken 2 weeks to decorate our tree, but did it for dh and doglets. 

Sorry no more personals. Very up and down, more down than up if I'm honest. Still bleeding and have a cold which doesn't help. 
Starting a cooking marathon. Doing a scaled down polish xmas eve with a whole salmon with a Levi Roots recipe. Had I not ordered a turkey and ham I would be doing and M & S lunch tomorrow. But I've bought deserts in this year so that's one less thing to do. Tescos had the widow on offer so intend to drink nothing but that over the next two days. 
The doggies outfits arrived and they look FANTASTIC. Will get them to model in the snow and post pics tomorrow. 
Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P

JoM - just wanted to send you good luck wishes for your scan today and hoping you get an amazing Xmas present shown to you 

Shorts - how's the **** this morning 

LV - Hope you are doing OK and sending you    sticky vibes.

Anna(SB) - can you come round mine and do my cooking  I've heard on the grapevine you are an amazing cook  DH is due to pick up our turkey and ham this morning, just borrowed some pans from the work canteen as realised after I had made my soup last night that I don't have many pans big enough to fit food for 11.........

Jbox - I have heard of people getting to EC and having 2 eggs collected when only one follie visible but it isn't the norm, and yes I did go to EC with 1 follie and it made a perfect grade 1 blast (shame my uterus was such a hostile environment at that time  )

Heaps - how are the renovations going?

Sounds like team PR will be team diet come 1st January 

Here's a little something for all your Xmas stockings 



Only 2hrs to go at work


----------



## lainey-lou

Oh girls, so much sadness   

LV - you poor love, being in limbo like this is no fun, especially over christmas.  I have everything crossed for you and    that one of your embies (at least) took a while to look around and find a nice comfy spot to settle into for the next nine months.  There is nothing I can say to ease your worry and anxiety but just know that we are all here for you and feel for you. xx

ASB - oh hunny, you have had such a horrible rollercoaster ride over the last couple of months and I don't blame you for not feeling in the festive spirit.  Well done on the tree though, very brave of you.  You are bound to feel up and down and this is the worst possible time of the year for IFers, especially when you have had such a big loss.  Thinking of you and hoping your christmas is bearable and quick and that 2011 arrives fast so you can begin to look forward.   

Heaps - ditto lovely.  Christmas can be such a difficult time but not long now though until you can go for FET and lets hope 2011 is your year   

JBox - I really feel for you.  It is so devastating when you feel you have put in so much time, effort and hope (and money) for such a poor response.  It is little consellation to you but we have all been where you are at some point so understand what you are going through.  Hugs to you   

Spuds - know exactly what you are saying and that is great news.  Time to move on to bigger and better things    

Thinking of all the other girls who have suffered a loss  - asb, swinny, gb, beachy, leola, spuds and nix.  Thinking of all the girls who have had disappointments or struggles this year - shorts, lm, zahida, floss, malini, heaps, driver, mags, aoc, tracey and izzilu.  I know this is an awful time of year but I hope you enjoy christmas as much as you can, get spoilt and feel more positive about 2011. I am so hoping that you get what you deserve next year.

To the ladies who are new mummys - zuri, purps, natasha, rc, popsi (have I missed anyone!)  enjoy your first christmas as a mummy, you deserve it x

To our pg ladies - jo, lou, lv   (minds gone blank) hope the lack of alcohol isn't too arduous   

To everyone (and all those I've missed) - Merry Christmas.  You are a special bunch of girls and I feel priviledged to to know you all   

Lots of festive love 
Lainey and the girls xx


----------



## Spuds

WAHOOOOOO - FATHER CHRISTMAS GOT US A NEW LAP TOP - NO MORE HAVING TO USE MY PHONE TO KEEP UP WITH YOU ALL WAHOOOBEEEEDOOOOOO !!!!MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HO HO HOSpudsxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning..just at home getting ready to go to our friends...taking laptop with me but not sure if I'll have the chance to get on much...wishing you all a very merry Christmas, this year has been a year of sadness for so many yet has also brought so much joy to those that have little ones or are pregnant...may tomorrow bring a day of joy for everyone...it's a very emotional time and not easy for many of us but we are blessed each of us with so much and we're very lucky to have found one another and the support on this thread and FF is a gift that we all treasure...

Merry Christmas

Love Karen x x xx


----------



## Flotsam

Hey ladies
Wishing you all a fabulous Christmas. Sending a big    to all of those who need it esp at this time of year.


                       
Love Floss


----------



## Flotsam

Spuds - congrats on new computer!


----------



## Spuds

Flots - thank you love xxx can talk wahooo !! Good luck lovey and stick with us xx


JBox - hun can only reiterate what the girls have said - we are cuddling you virtually and sending you some strength xxx 



Beachy xxxx - lovely words hun - hoping and praying for you too my love xx


Lainey Lou - can actually easily read your post properly and it is lovely xxx such encouragement to all of us you are a star xx please give your girls a big smoocher from me and a very Happy Christmas to you xxx


I can't say things better than Lainey    but would really like to add that whilst 2010 has been so full of pain and excitement - me and DH are so absolutely privileged to know you wonderful women and I am just hoping and praying that we all get there in 2011 if not before !!


LV - praying like mad for you treacle - I can only imagine how hard this all is being stuck in limbo - I'm keeping the champagne quietly chilling for you    


Swinns - hun you have been through such a tough time and I really feel for you love - it does get better and there is always a light at the end of the tunnel    


Sausagio - hugs and more hugs love - you are one brave lady and I know you may not feel that you are but trust me I'm really proud of you xxx


Shorts - I love ya - and we will get there pet one way or the other     - cant thank you enough for recognising my melt down this year and getting on the phone when I felt truly like the only person on the planet    


LM - you are an amazing woman - full of life and love and always here for everyone xxx - praying and praying for you next year chick


RC RH n E - you guys are carried in my heart and give me strength xx


Nixy - I soooo wish we could have a glass of wine in France !! Anytime you fancy a break in Spudland let me know - you are the closest to me !! xx


Jo xxxx all the very best love 


Laura B        wonderful lady xx


Driver - hugs and hugs to you    


Izzi Whizz - was brilliant to meet you in Jersey - you are gorgeousness and I really hope you get to chill out in Oz and we will see you again in May xxxx


Leola, Mags, Calypso, Heaps, and all the 'curry girls'  - so lovely to meet you all this year - was absolutely amazing and just the tonic to keep me going - especially meeting our star guest Em     


To each and every one of team PR - I hope you have a good Christmas and or get through it and look forward to 2011 which is going to be our year I'm sure    


Don't forget Jersey 2011 in May !!  - PM me if you havent already and are interested


Loads of Love
Spuds
(aka have new computer and can finally talk wahoooo )
xxxx


----------



## Flotsam

Spuds that's a long msg - that's what happens when you get a new computer!! Thanks for the luck - i need it!

Floss


----------



## Acropolis

Merry Xmas, ladies!!!! 

 

Hugs,
Elena


----------



## Spuds

Merry Christmas Elena


----------



## Spuds

lol floss - will be bugging everyone now xx


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - yes a polish Christmas eve is meat free (out of respect for the animals in the table). You break bread with everyone at the start of the meal. You put straw under the table cloth (again the stable) which is always white,  and always lay an extra setting so you are able to offer a stranger a meal. You are supposed to have 12 courses (represents the 12 disciples). Beetroot soup always features as do pierogi (like italian ravioli) and various types of fish. You are supposed to commence when you see the first star. Here endeth the lesson on polish tradition! 

Driver - if you get stuck tomorrow, call me..I can be your cooking hotline! 

Hi everyone. 
Got to go, so behind its untrue


----------



## Flotsam

Anna - sounds like a lovely tradition!! Merry Christmas to you 
Floss x


----------



## mag108

Wishing everyone a happy smishmas. We have all been through so much this year, good and bad. We have supported each other  so much along the way. Long may that support and kindness continue. Thanks you all.


Hugs and kisses to you my friends. Be certain of love.



Have had my first Baileys of the day (whilst making the trifles for tomorrow, had to be done) and quiet eve planned in with DH before big day tomorrow. Themes of this xmas. Quiet. Wine. Treats. Do nothing. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## T0PCAT

Merry Christmas to team PR.  I am wishing each and everyone of your hearts desire.  I love u all and am so glad I found this thread.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies 

Not had time to post today cafe been manic, had to do more tidying, wrapping, dusting etc     currently doing veg for tomorrow and scottie gone to fetch curry so just thought i'd sneak a few minutes on here to wish you all



You really are the best group of friends a girl could wish for, and i love you all so very much. Im hoping with all my heart that all your dreams come true next year.                          

Back to the veg i suppose


----------



## LV.

Happy Christmas to all my lovely PR friends. I'm not sure how I would have got through the dark times without you all and I feel blessed to have shared so many laughs too. I'm truly happy for those of you that have had your dreams come true and my thoughts and love are with those of you that are still patiently waiting and pray that our prayers are answered soon. We all deserve it.

Much love 
Lady V xx


----------



## almond

I haven't been posting much over the past couple of months but reading and thinking of you all, always   

Just wanted to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas. To those who are celebrating their first Christmas with long awaited babies, I truly hope you have a magical time, and to those of us who have suffered a loss (whether mc, or negative cycle, or being in the pain of IF), I hope that your Christmas is the best that it can be, and that the new year brings peace and happiness, however that comes

Lots of love to all of you
xxx


----------



## Züri

Just want to wish all you lovely ladies a very happy xmas. I hope 2011 is a better year for many of you. I am not very good with words as you have all probably noticed  but I just want to say I feel privileged to be part of such a fab bunch of strong women


lots of love 
N xx


----------



## Kittycat104

To the best team- hope you all have a happy Christmas, however you are spending it.  I don't post so much at the moment but I still read and think of you all often.  I know that this year wouldn't have brought me my BFP without your support and guidance and for that I thank you all.

I so hope all our dreams come true in 2011, you wonderful women.

Louise xx


----------



## purple72

Happy Christmas LAdies, May you all have the day you wish for! With love and hugs from me and mine and here's hoping 2011 is a MAGICAL year for the PR Ladies!


----------



## wishy-washy

just nipping in to wish you all a Merry Christmas and wish you all the love and luck in the world for 2011.

I know I haven't posted in a while but have been reading when have time. I would like to thank you for you support and encouragement, without which I dont think I'd be where I am now with my prayers answered and the luckiest person in the world. You tadies are very special. 

You are all in my prayers x x x x


----------



## Miranda7

Happy Christmas everyone!

May 2011 bring everyone love and luck.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

LV - so hoping for a strong line tomorrow to start the big day with a bang.


----------



## AoC

Merry Christmas, everyone.   

I'm sitting here filled with pride and warmth to be part of such a great group of ladies.  Thank you for being there, for being strong, for being a laugh, for being.... you.


----------



## Rural Chick

I just wanted to wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas and to thank you all for your fantastic support, warmth and love - I am so honoured to be a part of fab Team PR.


----------



## lucky_mum

To the most special group of ladies that I know - 

         
Merry Christmas

        

may you all have a lovely time with your loved ones, however you are planning to spend the time - 
sending lots and lots of love always  ​


----------



## purple72

To all you wonderful ladies a very very very merry christmas! Sending the biggest of    and all our love GS&I xxx

This time last year we celebrated as a couple, wondering if it would always be just the 2 of us and our little fur baby! What a difference 12 months makes! Here's hoping the next 12 months changes all your lives xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Wishing all you Gorgeous Ladies a Very Merry Christmas.   
Thanks you all so much for the amazing support I have found on here. I honestly don't know where I would be if I hadn't found this thread.    


Turkey's in the Oven . . fire blazing . . think I may have a mulled Wine . . is 11am too early?


----------



## fluffy jumper

Just checking on LV.  Happy Christmas my gorgeous girls (and RH)


----------



## shortie66

Merry Christmas to all the wonderful ladies in the pr posse       


However your celebrating, whoever your with, may your day be filled with happiness and laughter       


Love you all my special girlies


----------



## Ourturn

Sending love to everyone   
Anna x


----------



## Nicki W

Merry Christmas beautiful PR girls!
          
Love NickiW


----------



## Swinny

Merry Christmas to my most gorgeous friends   

Here's hoping that 2011 is a good year for team PR


----------



## Overthemoon

Just wanted to day to all the wonderful team PR, you have been in my thoughts, I know this is such a hard time of the year for those with empty arms, may 2011 bring you all much deserved joy, love and happiness.


         


Lightweight xxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Hey girls 

Just wanted to pop on and say that I hope today has gone well for everyone.  Sending you all lots of love and hugs and wishing you all a happy 2011.


----------



## Flotsam

Morning ladies. Hope you all had a lovely Christmas day and got away from IF issues if only for a while.

I started my stimms yesterday and am on a huge dose [900] this time around. Just bracing myself for the impact it is going to have on my moods  . Think it should be DH bracing himself really!!

Have a great boxing day ladies 

Floss


----------



## LV.

Morning ladies,


I hope you had a wonderful Christmas day and ate, drank and was merry.


Not good news here... had a faint line Christmas Eve, even fainter yesterday and gone today. Didn't want to post bad news on Christmas day but thank you for your well wishes yesterday. When I spoke to Penny on the day we got our hcg she said we'd speak more but if things didn't work out she thinks it's sperm related, apparently the sample they retrieved surgically wasn't good. I'll catch up with Penny hopefully tomorrow to confirm but to my mind I'd like to go back for our frosties asap but accept it's not looking good (but might as well use them as we have them) and in the mean time arrange for our first ever retrieved sample from the Lister to be transferred to Serum. We know this is a good sample and there are 2 vials of it there, the Lister said there were enough for 9 or 10 cycles at the time so I think this is our best bet.  Also going to get DH on a super sperm regime as a side line just in case that plan is foiled. 


Flotsam - good luck with your cycle, 900 is quite a dose. I hope the supercharged approach works for you


Love to all
LadyV xxx


----------



## shortie66

LV so so sorry sweetheart


----------



## Ourturn

LV - I'm so sorry        Great that you have a plan though


----------



## Kittycat104

LV - so sorry it wasn't the news we hoped for.  Take care of yourself. You have had a very strssful few days.

Plan sounds sensible though.  I always like a plan.

Louise xx


----------



## Rural Chick

LV - big          to you and DH.


----------



## Lilly7

Oh LV, I'm so sorry . . Big hugs.     


I'm really glad to hear that you have the Vials to transfer . . and good luck for the super sperm regime. x


----------



## mag108

LV: Sorry that its worked out this way. Sorry that you have had to deal with it at this time of the year too... sending you a big hug. xxx


----------



## Flotsam

LV so sorry to hear that hun xx

Floss


----------



## Spuds

LV - so sorry love xxxxxxxxxxxxx your plan sounds really good though xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Hi ladies


I've not been on since November and there are over 100 pages to catch up on! I will try to do that before NY   


I had to get my mind off FF completely as I couldn't stop the tears. I did try - maybe my old cycle board was not the best place to go first ( I just wanted to see how they were getting on) as I cried over the failures and also the successes. I was such a selfish b***h and had to get myself together before I could be happy for anyone. I quite shocked myself by that reaction. Normally I'm a wistful, it's not fair kinda girl as and when I see pg woman out and about but to feel jealous towards my fellow ff'ers! I am so ashamed. I think I'm more together now as time has passed and Christmas is out of the way.


Oh LadyV I'm so sorry to hear your news. Glad you've got great samples to use and wish you all the best with your next round xxx


Hope everyone is having a good holiday!


Fi xxx


----------



## JBox

LV so sorry to hear ur news hope u managng to hang on in there. My update is that I have one follie of 21mm after nearly 2 wks of menopur and steroids. Feel like crapn sides really hurting and am so at the end of my tether that I called the dr and asked him  whether it really was worth going thro with it and he said ( and this is why I love him) " one egg can mean one baby" bless him -wish I could be as optimistic as him. I so can't be bothered to go with this cycle have no pma at all been doing everything I'm not supposed to be doing, eating crap, smoking ( I know I know but last months bfn and disappointment led me to my first cig in 6 yrs). I just know this cycle is futile but ill go thro all the disappointments etc just to get thro to the other side and move onto the hard path of egg donation after 2 yrs of intensive treatments, disappointments, tears and all.Sorry for being such a downer at such a festive time. Will update with what happens (if ur interested at all!!) Happy xmas to u all x


----------



## Züri

LV so sorry x big hugs x


----------



## shortie66

Jbox course we are interested sweetheart         Stay with us hunny, your doctor is right there too       


Welcome back fingers crossed        


Im sort of still in limbo here, still wanting to get rid of the cafe and go on a 2 week holiday to the bahamas      Even told scott he can have his 4x4    Still thinking about more tx/no more tx/adoption/family of 2 but thinking logically and not in fear if that makes sense     


Been to m-i-l's today and watched my gorgeous neices open their presesnts, love them so much, they are so funny. Holly's face when she opened her Roxanne dolly was a picture i will never forget     I want my own kids and i want them so much it hurts and im scared its never going to happen    Time will tell which path i choose, so for now im just gonna crack open the sloe gin, get in my jamas and slippers (i have 4 new pairs of each to choose from)   and chill out watching some crap telly     


LV hope your ok sweetheart


----------



## Spuds

Christmas Argghhhh !!


My brother in law is the biggest ****** that ever walked the planet !!!! 


He has fckedup Christmas again ......soooooo angry and had to keep soooo calm whilst he lost it at me for the sake of MIL and FIL - dont think I have ever wanted to punch someones lights out soooo much and managed to keep calm whilst getting a tirade of abuse from him.....then furious because DH trying to keep peace and didnt say anything  !!!!


Needless to say am ready to get on a plane - on my own - and leave fckg Jersey to go back home but problem is we dont have a home anymore in London  I am sure its pure anger speak at the minute but fckme why do you have to put up with so much sht to try to keep the peace at Christmas when it is soooooo obvious that the best Christmas is when you are on your own with DH and your family ....whether that is moggs or kids and/or with friends of family that you do not get ripped to shreds by ....


what a complete and utter ****** !!!! have just had to punch the pillows to feel better - rip up his card and chucked his presents away - that made me feel much better 


Sorry for the rant girls - feel better already lol


xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds -           I am so sorry about BIL - and you're right, if he gave you a tirade of abuse then he is a class 1 t0sser. Does he live in Jersey, and if so, can we visit him and        when we come over for the PR do.


----------



## Spuds

Ps person who tosses was not what I called him     


RC - oh yes we can lol !!! if I havent murdered him first  xxx sending loads of love to you and yours xxxxx we may be in Wales next year for Christmas so look out  xxxx


Shorts           honey you are already a family        and if you want to extend this then there are all sorts of options but I know like me you are looking at these logically and I know you n Scott n Lewis will choose the right path xxxxxx


JBox xxxxxxx one golden egg is all it takes sweetheart - I know how tough it is xxxxx


Zuri - see my earlier post LOL - you of all people know I speak the truth  xxxx


In PJ's - have blasted poor DH and demanded he 'sort it out' with BIL and I will be seeing the **** too in a couple of days time and telling him in no uncertain terms (though calmly lol) exactly what I think - he is not getting away with this one !!


Am on to third baileys and fealing better   


Loads of Loves gang sorry for ranting


Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Nicki W

LV so sorry to hear your sad news especially at this time of year  Much love
Spuds  
love to all on boxing day 
NW xx


----------



## Züri

haha spud he really is a person who tosses and as I was reading it i was about to ask if it was he who was once my boss 


The censor for w4nker is hilarious


----------



## Spuds

LOL Zuri  oh yes its him alright !!! imagine .....not just Christmas day but Boxing as well ARGHHHHH !!!!! Nearly was a proper boxing day if it wasnt for DH's mum n dad being there who are lovely - reallly would have swung for the wnaker !! xx


----------



## T0PCAT

LV - craparooni..... was hoping so much more for u hun. I am glad u have a plan.


----------



## popsi

LV..I am so sorry darling realy I am xxxxx

spuds..     sunds like a total ****** to me !...I can recommend Wales for christmas anytime xxx

shorts...      sometimes honey the hardest decsions are the worse, leaving tx for us was hard but i never thought we could be where we are now xxxx

RC.... hope your coping darling xxx

much love to everyone else... sorry no more personals not on laptop much at moment due to being busy and also back pain ! xxxxx

I think of you all everyday xxxx


----------



## Swinny

LV -      Oh honey i am so sad that this wasn't your time my lovely. This is such a hard time of year for crappy news. I am sending you a mahoosive big   I have spent the whole of the last three days in a haze of booze and it has to be said it's made things a weeny bit easier. Not good when I couldn't even hold a glass of water down though on Crimble morning    Wish I was closer to give you a proper huggle. Glad you've got a plan though my little trooper    

Spuds -       Do you want me and the girls to fly in specially and open a mahoosive can of whoop ass on your To**er BIL?? Just say the word baby     

Shortie    

RC -   

Hello to the rest of my lovely brave ladies, sorry for lack of perso's but not long since got back from Manchester and I need to get in a hot bath as I am bl**dy baltic. We went to Old Trafford today and it was a fab game but don't think I've ever been so cold


----------



## Miranda7

Aw, LV, I'm really sorry. WHEN will the luck get better for the ladies here?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Blimey I'm only a few pages in (just before the night out in Brum) and had to post now. Everything was going so well, Nix I can't get my head round it. If you're reading I'm so, so very sorry hun.      Words completely fail me.


----------



## Flotsam

Shorts sending you so much love   

Spuds - well done on cotrolling your temper!!   

Swinny - hope you warm up soon  xx

Jbox   

Hi Popsi - hope the back is better soon 

Hi to Zahida, Zuri, Fingers Crossed, Miranda, Nicki, RC, Leola, Mags, BG, Nix, and all the other girls i have missed. LV still thinking of you hun xx

Floss    sending us ALL  lots of baby dust!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Just a quick post as DH is wanting on the computer.

LV I am so very sorry my lovely.  It really does suck.  Glad you have a plan.  Lets hope 2011 is a better year for us all.

Jbox I know how crap it is to only get one egg cos I only got one egg on my IVF cycle but sadly it did not fertilise.  I     that it is the golden egg and it does the trick.  Keep us all updated.

Swinny hope you have warmed up

Spuds I know what families are like.  They can do your head in.  You did well not to     him.

Shortie thinking of you darling.

Hi and     to everyone else.

Ginger


----------



## Acropolis

LV - So sorry, sweetheart.     
   
Ex


----------



## Spuds

Hi Ladies  

Thanks for your msges - was really grown up (well after jumping out of bed this morning getting dressed and saying I was going round there to tell him exactly what I thought lol).......took ages to get the right 'grown up' words and text him to say his behaviour was 'not acceptable, extremely hurtful and cannot happen again' - that me and DH were having some time out on our own and happy to talk in the New Year ........God I don't know how I have kept a lid on it but have locked phone in pant drawer for next couple of day so the tsr can't get to me until the New Year lol

Now - back to where we were - enjoying Christmas !!

GB - Hope you are doing ok hun     

Shorts xxxx thinking of u lovely lot

Swins - nice and toasty now I hope 

Helloooo Elena xx

Flossy -     
JBox - these are all for you honey                             

Right - we are off to get out of our PJ's and have a shower and a walk before it gets dark again lol

Thinking of all you wonderful women and sending you loads of love n hugs

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## JBox

ok you either have to laugh or cry. after screaming last night i laughed this morning... had instructions to do the trigger (ovitrelle) at 130 in the morning. went to sleep at 11 set the alarm. husband gets up kind of sleep walking and with his eyes shut goes down to the fridge, takes it out, gets it ready and then sticks it in me, or not as the case may be, coz i was waiting for the sharp prick, and then i heard "sht sht sht, did it go in" he had just injected it but not into me, into the air!!!! at 145 we are both up and running around like idiots, me telling him what a jerk he is.. on the phone to the emergency no at the clinic who say you have to do it otherwise we cant do an ec.... i phoning all the hotlines, finally foudn a pharmacy an hour away, jump in the car, drive like a nutter, get to the pharmacy and get the ovitrelle, ( some 50 quid later!) ask the pharmacist if she can inject me, she cant, i am so squemish, am trying trying to be brave in the middle of the night in some gd forsaken place, i cant do it, drive to the nearest hospital, some major accident in the er, cant go in, too much rushing around. drive like a nutter home, and 2 hours after i am suposed to take the shot, my husband gives it to me.... 
asleep at 4 and up at 645 for work this morning....
am knackered. 
all this for one egg
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
anyhway, nothing like a bit of drama when you are supposed to be relaxed and chilled and getting your body readyfor tomorrows egg retrieval ( wish me luck wish me luck!!)
hope you are all ok
x


----------



## Spuds

Oh JBox poor you honey          bloody well done for getting there !!!! the power of us hormone filled birds hey    lots of love


Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Jbox         for your golden egg sweetheart, could your dh be related by dh    


Spuds glad you are chilling out now hunny        Im just about to have a little late afternoon snooze on the sofa too     


Hiya GB Elena swinny floss mir lv and everyone


----------



## Fingers Crossed 35

Just taking a break again from catching up on posts - now at mid December.


I cannot believe the amount of suffering that has been happening recently and it's so much harder just before Christmas.
Anna I'm so sorry hun. I wish I could say something to make it better. You sound so strong at the same time you are amazing!
In fact everyone on this thread are so courageous, ladies you truly are inspirational.


My heart also goes out to Heaps and Tracey     


AOC I could not believe the whole car incident. I got assaulted (smacked in the base on the skull by a stranger who just been let out of prison) and suffered with mild whiplash. I didn't do anything about it thinking it would clear up but still years later I have problems and now I always will. I really would recommend seeing an Osteo (I saw a physio but didn't rate it) asap


Spuds - family duh! There's always one....


Jbox, hope everything goes well for EC. What a mare!


Hoping everyone else is having a peaceful time this season. I'll read on....


Fi xxxx


----------



## purple72

Oh LV Hunny so sorry to read your news, a sMir said when will it be the turn of you lovely ladies?    

Spuds you deserve an award for holding it together!    for brother!

Jbox good luck with EC after that drama!

Love and hugs to all you wonderful ladies xx


----------



## Miranda7

Jbox - I'm sorry - your post made me laugh! I do hope you boxed your DH's ears, the doofus.

Perhaps this is God warming you up for parenthood. It bloody better be, eh?

It could have been a script for Cold Feet or something though...

xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

LV.  I am so sorry darling.  It is hard at any time of year, especially now.   

Flotsam.  I hope your mega dose of stimms does the trick for you.

Jbox. I hope it was worth it and you got an egg from your follie and it that it is the only egg you need.  

Girls, I think we shoud switch to playing Marvin Gaye for the love lab rather than barry as Barry has clearly lost his touch after my recent experience   

Miranda.  I hope you and the Bobster are well

Jersey.  What did your BIL say that was so bad. I think I missed the post.  

Fingers crossed.  You have done really well to read so far back.  

Shorts.  I hope you come to decisions that feel right for both of you.  I am enjoying a rare 4 das with Steve as he has shut the shop until Wednesday.

Love to everyone


----------



## shortie66

Tracey we have had 4 days off too. Im pushing the idea to scottie that IF we sell cafe and get jobs we can go away next christmas in a cottage deep in the countryside just me scottie and moomoo


----------



## bexyboo

Hi ladies can I join you?? I'm currently having my first Icsi treatment I started dr buserelin injection on 20/11/2010 and then started stimming menopur 150ui injections on 15th Dec I had a scan on 21st and the follies were really small so they upped my dosage to 225ui had another scan on 24ty Dec and still no change was told to carry on taking 225ui and then I've had another scan today and 2 have grew to 11mm and the others are under 8mm apparently they need to be at least 17mm for EC so they have now increased my dosage to 300ui and have another scan on Wednesday I just really want them grow grow grow as scared my treatment will stop :,( xxxx any advice or anyone the same??


----------



## fluffy jumper

Shortie.  its funny isn't it how when we have a salaried job we want to run our own business and when we do (or DH does) you wish you had a salaried job so you could take holiday.

bexyboo.  Your stims dose is nowhere near as high as it could be so if things don't work out this time, it doesn't mean that next time will be the same.
We have all felt like you do and I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will come on.  How old are you?  have you had your AMH level tested.  You will need to think about whether you will go to EC if you only have one or two follicles.


----------



## bexyboo

Traceymohaer - hey I'm 23 Hun blood tests always come back good not too sure what they've tested! Nurse did say today thou that if it's not Friday should be next week for EC I really don't want them to stop my treatment in what cases do they stop it? Xxx


----------



## lucky_mum

LV - so, so sorry hon - sending huge      glad you have a good plan, am sure Penny will do all she can to help you achieve your dreams      she sounds wonderful  

JBox - good luck for EC, hope you have a golden egg in there   

Flotsam, good luck with your cycle   

Lots of love to everybody else  and hope you are all enjoying the holidays xxx have come down with the cold/flu bug here, both of us, and V had D&V Christmas Eve and also looks coldy and is teething  so not much cop, I have been running on empty for last couple of days in order to go visit in-laws etc, looking forward to giving in to it tomorrow and having a duvet day! gotta go, need bed! lots of


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Everyone,


Just back from a brisk and chilly walk with DP and the doggles. 


Hi and Welcome BexyBoo.
I just saw your post and didn't want to read and run.     for being in this situation. 
I saw on your profile that you have PCOS. As far as I know clinics start with the lowest dose of stims if you have PCOS as they want to avoid OHSS . . . as I'm sure you know in nearly all cases PCOS means a greatly increase risk of your ovaries over responding. I also have a diagnosis of PCOS and it was only when I started treatment and didn't respond well to stims (to the shock of everyone at the clinic as they were all geared up for reducing the risk of OHSS!! . . oh the irony) that I learned there are 3 criteria for a diagnosis, Raised androgens, anovulation and ovaries that are polycystic. You only need to have 2 of the 3 to be diagnosed . . and therefore can have PCOS without having polycystic ovaries . . . which is my situation but doesn't seem to be the norm. 
Do you know if you have all of the criteria? If not do you know which ones you have? If you don't know I would ask your consultant to confirm. How many follies do you have at the mo including the smaller ones? If you can give a bit more info I may be able to advise more. 

One issue I had with my first cycle was that as I wasn't ovulating, my periods weren't regular and as I was only bleeding when my lining got so thick it had to shed, I wasn't having a proper day 2 for starting treatment.  After a couple of terrible attempt of tx I decided to take the pill for 2 months to regulate things and I had a better response for my next tx. I don't know what your AF's are like but it might be worth a thought for the future.
I hope this makes sense. It's late and I'm tired so sorry if I'm rambling. x

Love to all of team PR. x


----------



## Flotsam

Morning ladies!

Hey Heaps - thanks for asking. Stimms are going well but ovary area feeling heavy. All the other txs my ovaries have got this pulling feeling after 6-7 days of stimms. Feel slightly worried that dose is too high at 900 that i am getting this feeling after just 3 days of jabs!! Anyway, the good thing is that none of my jabs this time are intramascular[sp?] so hence less pain!!I am trying to see the positives this time around. Heaps, hope 2011 is a good year for us all.  
Hi Bexy - i know you from Dec Delights thread! Hope the follies grow!!! Everything crossed for you! 

Steph - thanks!! Hope you are all feeling better soon x

Tracey - thanks!! Hope you are well x

Hi to all the ladies: Leola, Zahida, Popsi, Zuri, Swinny, Spuds, BG, Miranda, shorts, Purple72, Fi, Ginger, RC, Jbox and Elena and everyone else who i have missed! Sending you love and 

Floss


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just wanted to wish Team PR a happy, healthy, and rewarding New Year. Like Heaps said (Hi Heaps!) it's been a crappy year for many of you, and I will be raising a glass (of OJ) to you all on NYE, wishing all the best for you all in 2011.

Love you loads girls.

Jo x


----------



## bexyboo

Hey floss thanks hun didn't realise u were on 900 what dis they start you off on?? Xxx sending love n hugs xxx


----------



## Flotsam

Hi Bex - yes, this is my 5th go and i don't respond so well. The doc has decided to up my dose to 900 as 350-600 wasn't doing much for me. Not sure what this will do but we will see. Fingers crossed for all of us!!

Floss


----------



## Spuds

Hi Ladies xxxx


Have been surfing net for answers all morning lol and have got to get on with the hswork as DH doing shopping before he catches me out here in me dressing gown again....still lol


Back later


Loads of Love
Spuds
xx


----------



## JBox

UPDATE: one class A egg, sperm not great mobility. if all goes well probably convert to icsi will know tomorrow. fingers crossed x


----------



## Spuds

Wahooo well done JBox


----------



## Züri

Hi Girls


Just received a wonderful parcel 3 from Team Pr and Nates going to be a very well dressed little boy in Baby Boden! I love Boden stuff! gorgeous choices Anna - I don't want to wish time away till he's 6 months but can't wait to see him in them  Funny I just ordered some stuff in the sale off Boden today and now a double treat having more! I hope parcel 2 hasn't got lost in crapy swiss customs!


Thanks again, you are all so lovely and generous and Nate's a lucky little boy 


Well done JBox xxx


Hope you all had a lovely xmas xx


----------



## Flotsam

Jbox - fingers crossed xxx

Floss


----------



## shortie66

Wooo hoooo well done Jbox i'll put marvin gaye on full blast for ya hunny, we have sacked barry white as he was useless   


Finally found pooter/camera lead, so photos are on ** from night out. Haven't tagged anyone as unsure whether you want to be tagged or not, so please feel free to tag away


----------



## JBox

Thank u so much everyone so love this thread and all u girlies u have all been so supportive and lovely xx


----------



## bexyboo

Jbox - great news hun xxx wishing you all the best  xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Jbox - sending u lots of positive thoughts.  

Welcome bex.

Spurs - u out of those Jim jams yet?


----------



## mag108

jbox:   


xx to everyone. Managed another day undressed and not out of the house once! But aren't the days short when you are off work?!


----------



## Spuds

Z ) managed to get out of jim jams to see Narnia, eat a curry, come home and put them on again lol !!


Mag - lazy days mmmm


Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

im back at work 2moz    snotfair


----------



## popsi

shorts...me too for a day     

love to you all... sorry no hope at moment of keeping up       will try harder in 2011


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Team PR....hope that Father Christmas was kind to you all...any plans for NYE?

We'd originally planned to go out with parents and SIL for an Indian but now changed to cooking a NYE Dinner at home for everyone...

Hope those of you who are working today have a good day and that it goes by quickly...x


----------



## T0PCAT

Morning all.  

Sorry for those of u having to go to work today.....I am off till 4th Jan, yay.  Currently sat in Belfast airport waiting for flight to luton.  Not looking good cos of all the fog over on the mainland.  

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and here's to good 2011 for all of us


----------



## bexyboo

Hey ladies

Not too good a news for me this morning had a scan only one follie has grew 16mm the rest are all under 11 so no change they've told me to stay on them Till Friday and if still no change looks like they might abandon my cycle!! :,( 

Hope everyone else has a better day xxxxx


----------



## JBox

Bexyboo
Just wrote a whole msg and it deleted grrr! but basically in a nutshell, I also only had one follie and wanted to abandon cycle and my dr who knows that I am a poor responder (major understatement) persuaded me to go for it. His words "one egg one baby" and even yesterday at ec he said to me "you came from one egg so..." That's why I love him! I have run out of all pma over the last years awful results and even now as I wait to hear on fertilisation I am doubtful and already exploring egg donation as the next step. So basically what I am trying to say is push for it to go ahead if u can and don't give up just yet. Sending u lots of love and keep us posted


----------



## bexyboo

Jbox - thanks Hunni I really needed that!! I hope you get your bfp!!! Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all    

Floss,         


Jbox, well done.       
Your Consultant sounds lovely. x

Morning Beachie, I think our plans for New year are much the same as yours.
I hope you have a good one what are your menu plans?

Morning Z, Hope you get a flight ok. Nice that you have hols til the 4th!

Morning Heaps. 

Driver, How did your epic meal go? 

Shorts, great ** pics. x

AOC, I'm thinking of you as I'm working my way through some very delicious fine teas that I got in for Crimbo. x

Has anyone heard from Elinor? It's been a while since she posted. 

Have  my parents arriving today for anything up to 2 weeks (Aghhhh). Hoping that it doesn't get too stressful. 

Love to all. x


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies   


Well we were supposed to be opening cafe today but there's been a mix up with bread supplier and they havent delivered us any bread. Could have gone to get some i suppose but we decided to go have macdonalds brekkie and have come home instead


----------



## mag108

shorts: good for you, wats the rush!
Bexy:    the catch up.


Hi Heaps; how are things/?


Moi & Dh are creatures of the night getting up late and only seeing a few hours of daylight. Off out for our first xmas walk...looks vaguely ok out.
x


----------



## mag108

ps Zahida: pls no more delays for you tho you always sound very chilledx


----------



## beachgirl

Leola...not sure about starters but doing Marinated and pot-roasted beef fillet with a brilliant potato and horseradish cake and indulgent chocolate tart for dessert..

Morning everyone x


----------



## AoC

Leola, I was just thinking the exact same thing about Elinor - hoping she's okay.    Hope the teas were nice!  And the next two weeks are stress-free....  fingers crossed!  

We're at home with Mum for NYE, but we never really celebrate it anyway.  I think probably turkey curry for NYE and roast beef for NYD?  Something like that.  I'd like to do a trifle, too, but I need to find a nice gluten-free cakey thing to go in it.

Beachy - that's it, I'm coming round to yours for NYD!  

Hope you all had a fab Christmas.  

JBox & Bexy - lots of good wishes for you both!

Good plan, Shorts!


----------



## beachgirl

Anna, you're more than welcome to join us, looking forward to cooking


----------



## AoC

Lovely!  Can I have the potato/horseradish recipe, please?  *drooooling*


----------



## beachgirl

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/beef-recipes/marinated-and-pot-roasted-beef-fillet-wi

Anna...this is the one we are planning. Our friends did it for us a while a go and it was delicious....

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1357/decadent-chocolate-truffle-torte made this for Christmas Day...very indulgent...


----------



## Lilly7

Beachie, that sound scrummy! I was just going to ask for the potato/horseradish recipe but see Anna's beaten me to it . . great minds and all that . . the tart looks good too, though as I'm on a serious weight loss mission I better give anything like that a miss.

Anna, the tea is delicious. In fact for serious tea lovers I can highly recommend www.jingtea.com . . their teas are exquisite . . especially the Earl Grey supreme and the Jasmine pearls. Even superior to the teas in Betty's 
Trifle sounds good. Let me know if you find a good gf sponge. x


----------



## Flotsam

Hi ladies
quickie from me just to say hi. Pumped up to eyeballs with drugs but happy things are moving forward for now. Have scan tmrw afternoon to see  how many follies i have or if i have any at all. Will let you know. Fingers crossed.
Love to you all - will do personals next time as feel headachey all the time:-( 
Floss


----------



## JBox

So my one little eggy fertilized and I am going for transfer either tomorrow or fri don't know yet. Obviously I am very happy but still I have no expectations and I'm still planning on donation next time round. Bexy I want an update ok?


----------



## bexyboo

Jbox - that's great news hun will update you Friday and I Want An update on you too xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

JBox, great news hun x


----------



## shortie66

Woo hoooo jbox well done hunny       knew marvin would work his magic      


Bex good luck for friday sweetie          


Floss good luck for 2moz hunny            


Aofc beachy leola mag hello to you all       


All this talk of food is making me hungry


----------



## Swinny

Hello my lovelies

Just a quickie from me as sat at work...boo!!! Off to M&S tonight to go and get our provisions for the cottage for NYE weekend. Really looking forward to spending some quality time with my BF, her fella and baby Niamh and Paul of course  This is where we're off to

http://www.whitebeachholiday.co.uk/cottage/index.shtml

Beachy - Yum Yum!!

Mags - get outta ya PJ's  Nah, not really I is just jealous!!

JBox and floss and Bex   

Try and get on tomoz girlies

Love ya
Sarah xxx


----------



## Flotsam

Swinny [Sarah] Looks wonderful - i am totally and utterly jealous. Have a fabulous time - you deserve it!!

Jbox - pleased to hear ur news!!! Best of luck for ET.

Thanks, Shorts!!

Floss x


----------



## bexyboo

Thanks swinny and shortie will keep you updated on Friday  xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Just lost a huge post   

Jbox - that's great good luck      

Flotsam - 1st cycle the clinic let me stim for 21 days and we got 6 eggs and 4 embies. Sounds like they have had you on too low a dose of stimm. Good luck     

Swinny - have a fab time!

Leola - two weeks   ! You're brave! 

Zahida - hope you get back ok!

Anna - you could marinate the fruit in booze and layer merangues on the bottom or make a flourless choc cake. Soak tinned cherries in kirch or cherry brandy. pop those on top. Buy ready made choc custard or add melted chocolate to a ready made custard, mix in marscapone and top with whipped cream and choc shavings.

Pops - going back to work must be tough

Shorts - do you really think you'll sell the cafe?

  to everyone 

Found xmas quite hard. Felt like my loss has been ignored/swept under the carpet by close friends and family (all I got from my sister was 'I'm sorry' by e-mail, that was it. DH didn't e-mail his family about the mc until xmas eve, which made talking to them xmas day difficult. Avoided speaking to SIL as I couldn't bare listening to her platitudes after she had 4 bouncing kids no problem despite smoking like a chimney throughout. Been under the weather too. Went to the docs today as I'm worried about having an infection. Read that epu should have prescribed antib's as I had retained tissue. She took a swab and put me on antib's which should treat my sinusitis (had it for 4 weeks now) and any infection down there.
Discovered a wintery alternative to G & T's...Drambuie and ginger...heaven! 
Our washing machine is in a lean too and the pipes leading to it must have frozen. Washing machine is finally back in action after 2 weeks! 
Must make dinner
Anna x

PS NYE was supposed to be dinner with bf and her partner...its now turned into party, which includes friend who is around 30 weeks pg with no2    the one I managed to avoid at the funeral. Bloody brilliant!


----------



## shortie66

ASB im hoping so hunny. Im not being funny now but scott really doesnt do a lot there apart from cook bacon and put signs out      I mean if i ask him to do stuff then he will, but tbh i've got tired of asking him and feel like i shouldnt really need to    He has never once entered anything in the accounts book, and as for lost invoices well thats another story completely.    Im the one who washes tea towels, make sure cafe is clean etc and i am truly knackered and have had enough. Plus its not making enough money for me to warrant us keeping it. Anyway me rant over      


Can you not tell bf you dont feel up to it    sinusitis antibiotics making you drowsy/feeling sick etc    I know i would


----------



## Ourturn

Shortie - have you talked to him about pulling his weight more? But if its not making enough money can understand your thinking. 

May not be going anywhere nye now..just been to the loo and found a rash on both inner thighs...pretty sure its shingles. Had it one before 2 years ago (another time I was very run down). Can't believe my luck...or lack of it! 
But I think if I get to the docs I can get some antiviral meds which will stop it in its tracks (think you need to take it within 24 - 48 hours of the rash developing). Have been aching all over today...that explains it.

So sick of being sick!


----------



## beachgirl

Anya, sending you lots of big hugs, what a horrid time you are having, hope you get the meds tomorrow, rest up tonight x x x


----------



## shortie66

Oh ASB you poor love         Is tere out of hours surgery anywhere you could get to for meds        


I have spoken to scottie prob 2/3 times a week for the 52 weeks but nothing changes, he always says he'll learn to do this and that and do more but it never actually happens    As much as i love him he does as little as possible, and he admits it       Thats one of the reasons its going    


Hiya beachy hunny


----------



## beachgirl

Hi Shorts...how are you? I'm on the whisky....


----------



## Lilly7

Oh Anna, I so much wish that you weren't going through all of this, it's so terribly unfair.     And now Shingles on top of everything! I really hope you catch it in time. I know how crappy viral things can make you feel. I'm not much good with words but please know that I'm thinking of you and sending lots of good healing wishes. xxx

Swins, The cottage looks Lush! I bet you can't wait to get there. I hope you have a fab time. x

Shortie, Bloomin men!      Mine is the same . . always losing invoices (etc etc) and the like and no matter how many times I tell him and create places to put them it never changes. Drives me absolutely bonkers so you have my sympathy.

Jbox, fab news, lots of        coming your way. x


----------



## shortie66

Beachy i have run out of sloe gin       so i've had to go on the watermelon breezers      Scottie getting me more tomorrow tho   


Hiya leola    hmmmm men     Love him to bits really but working with him drives me crackers sometimes


----------



## Züri

Just a quick post to send hugs to Anna - so sorry you are feeling so sick, really wish life would give you (and all the other ladies) a break 

Lots of love xx


----------



## AoC

sobroody1 said:


> Anna - you could marinate the fruit in booze and layer merangues on the bottom or make a flourless choc cake. Soak tinned cherries in kirch or cherry brandy. pop those on top. Buy ready made choc custard or add melted chocolate to a ready made custard, mix in marscapone and top with whipped cream and choc shavings.


I'm sorry, I tried to read and comprehend this, but I drowned in my own drool halfway through... ;-)

Anna, I'm sorry you've had a tough time - sounds horrid, frankly. And now you're sick on top of sick on top of sick! :-( Many, many hugs for you. Now go and find your dawgies and get their cuddles, too.

I have another hire car until I get a hand-me-down lease car - a Seat Leon, and very nice it is, too. Husband said as soon as I had wheels again, I seemed in a better mood.... never a truer word spoken.

I'm also slightly fluffy-headed, having taken some codeine for neck/head ache (not a problem).

Traa la laaaa!

Is anyone else.... well.... nervous about NYE? I find all the looking forward/looking back thing rather more trying than Christmas, TBH. There have been too many end-of-years where I've thought, "well, next year's GOT to be better, right?" and been proved wrong, lately. And I get panicky thinking of another year gone by without anything (and for me this means both baby AND book,LOL!) to show for it.

On The Other Hand.... I found myself thinking of buying a 'nice tweed skirt' without malice aforethought today, so maybe I should just give up, make a grab for my pipe and slippers and board the express train for middle age.... ROFL! After all, 2010 is the year I accepted I'd moved on from the 'few grey hairs' of my twenties into the 'dear god I'm going mousey, abandon hope all ye who enter here' era.

Never mind - it's only a few days! And then we can start to think about having a bit of a health push.

But only when we've eaten all the chocolate.... ;-)

(Man. Whenever I've taken codeine and feel philosophical I really should Just. Shut. Up.)


----------



## AoC

I mean, really.  I just posted to send good wishes and hugs to AnnaSB, and then I started rambling and there was no stopping me.

*Blushing*

*more hugs for AnnaSB*


----------



## shortie66

you have made me titter my size 2's off Aofc


----------



## beachgirl

ASB, I know exactly what you mean, it's a hard enough time for us anyway as DH dad died early hours of NYD and it's my dad's birthday NYD...know we have the added emotional aspect of another year, getting older, no children...but hey at least we're here and have a lot ot be thankful for x


----------



## AoC

LOL!  Glad I entertained, Shorts!  

Good plan, Heaps - I've consulted the Antoinette Saville baking book and found a recipe I'll have a go at later.    Fingers crossed for your NY cycle!

Yes, Beachy, you're right.    Not least the friendship of you lovely ladies.

Have a good day, folks.


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - what down regs drugs do Serum put you on out of interest? 

Beachey - That is tough re your Dad    I suppose you could put a positive spin on it and use NYD as an opportunity to celebrate his life and the times you had with him? 

Anna -My gp gave me a presecription for mefenamic acid to take alongside co-codamol for my next af (which I have been warned will be a bad un) Is that what you take? GP gave me a big stash of co-codamol and I must say its ben brilliant for helping with my really bad sinus realted headaches.

If you can't be bothered baking take a look in the special diet sections of tesco or sainsburies. Sure I've seen gluten free cake things you can use. 
Nigella does a great freeform triffle if you can get hold of passion fruit. Soak gluten free chunks of madeira in stones ginger wine. Whip up cream, fold through passion fruit and pour over the madeira. Takes all of 10 mins start to finish!
Or you can always do a winter version of eaton mess using M & S ready made meringues using berries/frozen raspberries or even stewed rhubarb with your choice of booze added to the cream.

Morning all 

Think its a false alarm re shingles. The rash is fading so its probably a sweat rash from the high temperature I've been running thanks to the sinustis. 
Doggies are a great comfort. Dais likes to lick my face then finds a cool place to chill, Benj likes to cuddle up and snore on my lap   

In bed watching Miss Marple from last night. Love a good Agatha Christie! 

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

Zuri - will need to look into parcel 2. The day after I posted it, the postman tried to deliver it back to me    I gave it back to him pointing out my address was 'from sender'. So I think it was delayed our end. Really hope it arrives, as it was the main parcel.


----------



## Züri

Im sure it will Anna, we had a parcel and some xmas cards delivered yesterday that were sent a while before xmas, think the weather your end and customs here may have held it up, it will arrive at some point I am sure and it's nice to have 3 parcels spread out, feels like lots of xmasses  Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Flotsam

Hi ladies
just got back from scan and three follies on each side. I am really pleased as that is good considering my track record. I am to continue stimming till next scan on Monday. They are around 11mm at moment and doc seems happy. Thanks ladies for all your support.

Now grow follies, grow!!

Will try to do personals later today. Hope you are all well
Floss


----------



## JBox

Hi GIRLS


----------



## JBox

Hi girls

So my et was today and as you all know i havent been holding out much hope for anything... it was only a 2 day, 2cell embie.The transfer was so painful i dont know why, i just tensed up making it all much harder for the doctor who got a bit tetchy with me. Anyway i dont think he put embie in the right place... usually its bang in the middle, but today itwas right to the right side sort of floating around in mid nothingness. I asked doc twice and he assured me that it was in the right place.. but i am not sure. what else is he going to sayHas anyone had something like that happen to them? I supposethat even tho deep down i know this wasnt going to work from day one, it was my last ever cycle with my own eggs so i wanted it to go perfectly and now i just feel so sad.


----------



## bexyboo

Floss - that's fantastic news I'm hoping mine have grown for my last scan tomorrow!!

Jbox - dont be so down Hunni I'm sure everything wil be fine have faith and don't give up hope putting it slightly away from the centre mIght mean it attaches to your womb better!! How long you got to wait for before testing?? Sending you big hugs  and lots of love! Pray that the baby will grow and stick miracles do happen!! Xxxxx

Hi everyone else hope your all well?? Xxx


----------



## Flotsam

JBox - well done for getting so far with it hun. My 2nd ET felt like the worst one ever and it was the only one i got a BFP. You never know what is going to happen. You still have a chance of getting a BFP now that you are PUPO!! Sit back and try to relax[easy to say i know] because you have come so far and who knows what will happen.

I am sending you lots of    .

Bex, thanks and good luck for your scan too 

Floss x


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaSB - so glad it's not shingles!! Hope you are feeling better x
Floss


----------



## Ourturn

Jbox - congrats on being PUPO! I'm sure the position is fine. I found et REALLY painful so would always have x2 diazapan (its a sedative) which relaxed me, relaxed the muscles and made it MUCH easier. They always prescribed me them when I asked. Bit late for you now, but worth thinking about if you need another go.
IF this doesn't work and that's a big if, think about getting tested for hidden C via menstrual blood. There's a thread about it. You can send the sample direct to athens and the cost is just around £90. Only reason I mention this is that I have always had a very sensitive cervix and tested positive for hidden C...I now wonder if this was the cause. 

Flo - that's great news!

Hi Bexy


----------



## AoC

No, that's another NSAID, Anna  - I've had that one before and it didnt' agree with me, but meds are so personal, I'm sure it'll be of help!  I'm glad your GP is being so helpful.  

I ended up baking a simple victoria sponge type mixture, which, if the trimmed off bits are anything to go by, will be lovely!  The trifle so far involves cherries and quite a lot of damson gin.... I'm going to make a mascarpone cream to top it off with tomorrow.  

I've also been baking mince pies and making a turkey curry from scratch (well, the sauce from scratch, the turkey out the freezer, from Christmas!).  Feel all virtuous and domestic goddess-y...

I tell you, though, Anna, I'm making notes of all your suggestions.... *drooooool*  Really want to do your passion fruit and mango roulade someday soon!

So glad the shingles looks like a false alarm.  I used to be a martyr to sweat rash there.... ugh.

Not bad, Flotsam, well done you!

Chin up, JBox, look how far you've come!  The embies can't really 'float' in the uterus, it's like a sandwich keeping them snuggly in place - I'm sure they're safe where they need to be!    Hugs for the sadness.  FWIW, like AnnaSB, I found ET insanely painful.  It was very embarassing, as it made me cry and shake uncontrollably, so one of the nurses asked if something horrible had happened to me in my past!  *facepalm*  The best that can be said about it is it was soon over, and that one gave me a BFP, albeit short-lived, so it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


I've done my left knee in properly this time i think    Can hardly put any weight on it, really really sharp pain all through my knee and down my shin bone as well, dunno what thats all about    


Jbox congrats on being pupo sweetheart          


Floss wooo hooo well done on the crop of follies        


Bex good luck for your scan tomoz hunny         


ASB so glad its not shingles       


Aofc, ASB, Beachy and anyone else having lovely dinner parties tomorrow    hope you all have a lovely time and are not too knackered to enjoy your delicious food     


Heaps good luck for your upcoming cycle hunny


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - phew glad your rash wasn't shingles

Jbox - congrats on being PUPO          

Floss - 6 follies is great       for them to keep growing and contaning some good eggs

AOC - can I come to yours for dinner   

Heaps - hope the down regging drugs don't drive u   

Shortie - get that leg looked at pronto.  

Hi to everyone 

AFM - back from NI without too much bother, DH brother was affected by all the water problems and has only just come back on.  DH is working new years eve and new years day so heading up to north yorkshire tomorrow to stay with friend till sunday.  Watching polar bear documentary from last night - how cute were the baby polar bears....


----------



## Flotsam

Thanks ladies for encouragement - you are wonderful. Feel like *$%! today! Dunno if it is the drugs or am coming down with something. Feel flat and like i have a head cold. Ears are all blocked up and dunno how long i can take having so many drugs pumped into me. My thighs are totally bruised from injections and it sounds like i am feeling awfully sorry for myself. I am!!     

Hopefully will be feeling a bit more upbeat in a few hours and will post then.

Love and    to you all

Floss


----------



## JBox

Thanks everyone for ur kind messages. I have done 6 transfers but this was the worst and so painful. I felt the catheter go in and it hurt so much that I flinched which I think jolted him and anyway he said he managed to get it in the right place but I don't know. The point is tho that yesterday after, I started to feel really unwell major headache and cold hot etc. I went to my accupincturist for a follow up transfer appt and came home and then started to shiver and then have hot sweats and my left side is very sore. I went to bed at about 9pm and basically sweated my way thro the night. I woke up at 7 had shower washed hair changed sheets and am now back in bed. I am worried that he did something and I now have an infection and my body is fighting it hence temp etc. I am devestated coz obviously this has mucked up any chances of success and coz its nye and this year has been so sh*t I was looking forward to saying goodbye to it.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies   

We've only just got back from visiting the outlaws, and LW  so I haven't had a chance to read back - and we have friends coming for lunch today, so probably won't be able to until the weekend.  

I just want to thank you all for your amazing friendship, love and support and to wish everyone a Very Happy New Year and an even happier 2011.         

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Oh no, Shortie!    I'm sorry you're knee is crook.  Hugs!

Glad your travels were okay, Zahida.  

Floss, you're entitled to feel sorry for yourself.  We all have stages of a cycle where we feel awful - it's okay!  Many hugs.  

Ack, JBox, I'm so sorry you feel so bad!  Hugs!  I don't think an infection will have settled in so quickly - it takes time for it to build up to a full fever etc.  But I do remember feeling rather ill after ET - just a combination of drugs, stress, and bruising coming out from EC/ET - the effect it has on your body can't be overestimated!  Hope you feel better soon, but if you don't, you must call your clinic for advice, yes?

Lovely to see you, RC!  Happy New Year to you, too.  

Had a lovely curry last night, with lots of accompaniments - delicious!  Tonight Mum's cooking, and tomorrow I go out to dance in the new year with the morris side I dance with.  Mum will come to, which lets Husband have a quiet day, and us get some fresh air!  Perfect.


----------



## T0PCAT

Girls - I am in shock, my hidden C test came back as negative!!!!!!!  sitting here in tears, for once something has gone my way.  

AOC - have a lovely time with your mummy, I miss mine so much and more so as she passed away just after new year 7 years ago 

Jbox - I always had pain during ET transfer so its not that uncommon.


----------



## bexyboo

I have just had to make the biggest decision of my life..... For them to cancel the treatment or go ahead with EC!! I decided I might only have 3 but I'm not giving up that easy! Dr tried to get me to rethink my decision but then said that if I cancel and start me on higher meds next time there prob won't be a big difference!! I'm hoping I've made the right decision!! Had to have a blood test and will wait to hear from clinic to confirm ok to have another scan tomorrow and this will let me know if EC will be mon or wedn xxx

How's everyone else?? Happy new yr xxx


----------



## AoC

Hugs, Bexy - it's so hard to make decisions in this game, you just have to think about what you can live with, and what you'd regret.    Good luck!!!


----------



## Spuds

Morning Ladies

Zahide thats great news honey       
Flots - brilliant  sending loads of             

Jbox - hold on honey xxxx you are doing brilliantly xxxx I hope you are feeling better and if you have any concerns at all love best to call the clinic and they can put your mind at rest I'm sure xxxxxxxx

AOC - NYE urgh hate it xxxx brings back too many memories - it was 10 years ago tonight that I got pregnant naturally after a one night stand with really bad ex - took morning after pill which didnt work and ended up having an abortion which looks as if was my only hope of my own genetic child   I know what you mean about each year losing a bit more hope but I am praying that 2011 really will make all our dreams come true and especially for you my love I really hope it is xxx

Shorts xxxxx I hope you get on and sell the cafe if this is what you want to do my love and get back to working 9-5 xxxx I think it is soooo hard to have your own business because you have it on your mind 24/7 and there doesn't seem to be a break..

ASB - really hope you are fealing better chicken xxxxxx you have had such a touch ride xxxxxx

AFM - weird - really depressed about our MC then elated that no more OE IVF for me then absolute depression about DE and what it means and it is soooo hard for me to get my head around - then desperate and just want to get on that plane tomorrow and think about the consequences afterwards - not really allowing myself to grieve for genetic child just rushing from a last 6 months to try naturally then straight on a plane - head pretty bonkers at the min 

Hope and pray 2011 really is 'the one' for all of us - we all truly deserve to be blessed with some happiness and in the meantime, we are all soooooooo lucky to have met each other and have such amazing friendship and support - thanks girls from the bottom of my heart     

Spuds
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Bexy - there is still a chance with3 follies - I would have gone for it too

Spuds


----------



## AoC

Oh damn, Mash, that really is a sucky memory.    But that was the right decision for you then.  It's not as if you're only supposed to get one 'go'.  I'm not being very clear, but I think you get me.  And thank you - with hope backatcha!

I'm not surprised your head is pretty bonkers - you'd be bonkers if it wasn't!    Do you have access to any counselling, honey?  I know I'm a bit predictable in this, but it sounds like you have a lot of big things to unravel, that are all knotting together at the moment.  Many hugs, lovely.

Zahida, I missed your news - congrats, that's fantastic!  SO great to have something go your way.  I'll do my best to enjoy and appreciate Mum, I promise.  It's sometimes hard, as she's hyper-critical (in the nicest, most 'just thought I'd mention' kind of way!) and I'm hyper sensitive.  I'm learning to let it go, though.


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Sausagio xxx yep booked in with Zita's for next Friday - its Jane Knight I use and she is an absolute angel and normally gets me back on the straight and narrow so to speak   - also hope to get a call from Dr Levy at Shady Grove in the next couple of weeks which I think/hope will provide some comfort   


Love to all 


Spuds
xxx


----------



## AoC

Good.  Sounds like you have good, solid plans, Mash, my lovely!    Excellent.


----------



## AoC

I want to go home and finish trifle.

*scowl*

This working for a living lark is for the birds....


----------



## Spuds

lol - me n DH have been such slobs the whole break - have no idea how we will get back into that working lark


----------



## T0PCAT

more good news - retest was nagative for mycoplasma - yay


----------



## AoC

Go Zahida!  Send the old year out in style...


----------



## Spuds

WAHOOOOO Z !!!! XXXXXX


----------



## JBox

Bexy Boo
Go for it! 3 is good in my books!!!!!! Xx


----------



## bexyboo

Thanks jbox nurse phoned blood test came back that there are 2egga at mo carry on takin meds today and tomorrow and EC is monday ET is Wednesday xxx 

Hope your well xxzzx


----------



## Flotsam

Zahida - really pleased for you hun xx
Floss


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies   


Well i have tested negative for hidden c and ureaplasma but positive for mycoplasma.    Scott says whats mycoplasma, i said i dont have a f-in clue, and we both dissolved into fits of laughter      I will read up on it later and get script from docs for whatever i need tho   


Zahida good news on the testing negative hunny     


Spuds ahhhh hun please dont beat yourself up about what happened 10 years ago hunny. That was then and this is now.        Just take a day at a time, there is no need to rush into anything, you are only 40 years old not 70    If you want more time to consider then take it, donors will still be there in a year      


Looks like knee trouble is ligament damage, did go to hosi this morning as pain was bloody awful. Xrays all ok, but she has told me to rest for next 3 days with leg up    and see gp on tuesday and get referral to orthopedic dept. Told her i dont need to as have app there for end of Jan anyway      


Whats everyone up to tonight        


Party time here    massive joint of pork in oven, loads of scrumptious nibbles and beer in the fridge for later. Just about to have a quick tidy up and should even be able to fit in a quick nap before my mate gets here about 6pm


----------



## Züri

Happy New Year to you all, I hope 2011 is a kind year to everyone


It feels very strange to not be going out partying tonight, very happy not to be, we are being very Swiss instead and having a cheese fondue tonight 


xx


----------



## beachgirl

Just popped on whilst SIL is in the bath to wish you all a very happy new years eve and a prosperous 2011 xxxx


----------



## mag108

Just want to wish all my FF friends all the very best for 2011. Health, wealth and happiness for us all. In large amounts. You are all such fab people and I wouldnt get by without you        

Flotsam: you poor thing! Get yourself to bed with a hot water bottle.  

jbox: you poor thing!...hope you feel better soon. Fingers crossed it's all worked out for you hun.   

RC: welcome back  

Shortie: your knee is broke again! You poor thing....need some off with feet up! Hope you have fun tonight  

Ann of c: sounds like a lovely time!  

Zahida: so delighted that hidden C has been beaten! Really happy for you hun.  

Bexyboo: I think you have made the right decision. Really do.  

Spuds: I get where you are on the OE DE stuff. In pretty similar state. Cant quite get my head around no genetic child. etc All such a mish mash of emothions.

AFM: have drunk soooo much these last few weeks, hangover today, cannot keep a thought in my head! DH pi**ed me right off yesterday.Went out for some food. He told me in no uncertain terms that he didnt want to talk about DE and 'how are we going to pay for it anyway'...he just seems to be changing his tune. Though he was ok about it all following our counselling session where he went off adoption and said he would support me in anything I want....Next time I can speak to him is Monday as we have his son all weekend. arrrrrrrrrgh annoys me even more cos he LOVES shopping so much and buys such alot of CRAP   wants us to ttc naturally, one crap tube, hardly any eggs, still have hidden c. He is in total denial.


----------



## JBox

Happy New Year to u all Only joined this thread a week or so ago and you have all been amazingly supportive and lovely. Thankyou to you all. I really hope this year brings us all what we are all striving for in one way or another.
Here's to 2011 and to the start of some good fortune for us all xxxxx


----------



## popsi

Just popping in to wish all you wonderful ladies a VERY HAPPY2011, whatever roads it takes you I hope you all find peace and happiness in this sometimes cruel world

Lots of love, thank you all for your wonderful support and friendship I would not have got through the begining of 2010 if it was not for the love and support of all you strong wonderful ladies 

I am now off to cook for the buffet, Mum coming up and all 4 of us will have nibbles and a nice few drinks

HAPPY NEW YEAR ! XXXX

ps...     for LauraB, hope your have good news about your dad honey xxx


----------



## purple72

To a bunch of amazingly strong wonderful fabulous supportive ladies, I wish you all a very Happy new year which I hope is filled with happiness, peace, love and laughter! May your journeys be one's that take you to where you need to go and may the route be free of obsticles.

Thank you all for all your wonderful suppport and encouragement over the past 2 and a half years, 

With love Sxxx


----------



## Swinny

Hey girls

I just wanted to say how very grateful I am to each and every one of you. This year has been extremely hard but with the help of all of my lovely team PR friends it's been far more bearable   

Just had a bit of a weepy moment as baby fell fast asleep on me and it made me realise just what we're missing   

I hope that 2011 brings all of my fabulous friends all our dreams come true    

Just popped the first bottle of champagne now and we're contemplating braving going outside to the hot tub   

Wishing you all a Happy New Year my lovelies

Sarah xxx


----------



## bexyboo

Thanks Mags 

Happy new year to you all!! hoping 2011 is our year!! xxxxx


----------



## Flotsam

Ladies feeling a bit better this evening. Thanks for all you support again!!

Here's to a gang of supportive women who are so strong [even though we may not always feel it] and inspiring. Thanks for all your help so far this tx

Happy 2011!!!

Floss xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Just wanted to wish you all a happy new year.  2010 has been tough for so many and I hope that 2011 brings happiness to us all.

Whatever you are doing tonight, I shall think of you all and make a midnight wish for us.

Xx


----------



## LV.

Just to wish my gorgeous girlies a wonderful evening and a spanking start to 2011. Hope to be back here properly soon enough, but just can't seem to muster the necessary atm for any more than lurking. I'm REALLY looking forward to tomorrow, I just want to bypass tonight and wake up refreshed tomorrow... Looking ahead to a new year and a fresh start, and to be honest taking these fricking Christmas decorations down! I feel like they're taunting me this year. 


Shorts & Z - I'm glad you've had good results today, this is a good omen. Shorts I hope myco-thungummy isn't anything to worry about... can't wait to hear what it is. Sounds exotic xx 



Thank you for seeing me through the highs and lows of this year (and all the other years come to that!).  I truly would be lost without my gorgeous friends on this board. Love you all so much xxx


Mwah!


Much love
LadyV xxxxxx


----------



## lorna71

Ladies,


I lurk all the time but just wanted to wish you all health wealth and all u wish for in 2011.  U are an inspiring group for those of us who are coming to terms with being unable to concieve.


Lornaxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Evening gorgeous ladies   

Just popping on to wish everyone a happy and successful 2011.  I know for some of you this has been a tough, tough year but, for some at least, next year WILL be the year.  It doesn't matter how little you believe it now, it will happen.  I didn't believe it would ever happen for me (truly) and I eventually got a double whammy, partly through sheer determination and partly through luck.  So, keep trying! Even if you don't believe, it won't make a difference to the outcome.  I hope that doesn't sound patronising.  I would never want to upset you all with platitudes (still giggle when I think of Short's putting mil in her place) but just want to send some PMA out on NYE   

Spuds - I beat myself up for years about an abortion I had when I was 23.  However I can now truly say I would not swap my two DE babies, conceived through love, who were really wanted and born into a stable and happy marriage for the genetic baby I decided I couldn't have because it was an accident with an entirely unsuitable man.  I love those little girls so much it really doesn't matter to me that they are not genetically related to me.  I wasn't ready for a baby at 23 and I certainly didn't want to be tied to that particular man for life.  They are my babies and however you arrive at your family will be right for you in the end   

Zahida    happy new year   

Floss/jbox/bex - it really does only take one    

Mags -    He will come around in the end, won't he??   

Shorts - sorry to hear about the knee   

LV/Heaps - next year for you two I think    

Anna/ASB -    know you two have been having a rubbish time.  I am so hoping 2011 is better for you both.

We are staying in.  Had fillet steak, chips and mushrooms for dinner.  Waiting for chocolate brownie to cook for dessert.

Hugs to you all.

L x


----------



## lorna71

Hi LaDIES

Just a quick question after my last ICSI which failed, I bled for normal number of days then my next AF came on day 24 rather than day 26-28 but wasnt too concerned. My AF was heavy, lots of clots n I bled for 4-5 days. Now on day 14 of cycle just when I should have been ovulating my AF came again, as heavy as it was before and lots of pain.

We are ttc naturally so obviously games a bogy this month but question is 1.why has this happened...Im normally as regular as clock work. 2. do I take the first day of this bleed as day 1 of my next cycle or what??

Any ideas??


Lornax


----------



## Ourturn

Spuds - that's so tough, sending you huge      

Zahida - congrats! Brilliant news! I was very emotional when I found out I cleared it, such a releif. My initial nk's showed that neither IL's or IVIG would get my numbers down to normal levels (though IL's worked better). My last results whilst pg showed all numbers bar one, well within normal levels! I am convinced clearing the C did that. 

Lorna - can't give you any advice but think you should see a gynea and have your hormone levels tested, that does not sound right at all.

Sorry no more personals, big    and    to everyone. Sorry not posting much. Really struggling. Found NYE much tougher than xmas. Can't belive another year has passed and we still have empty arms. Also struck me that I turn 40 this year. If I was still pregnant or had a baby I really would not be bothered. All these miscarriages make me feel useless and like I have a totally useless old body that is not fit for purpose. Last night there was a baby upstairs (bf asked me if I wanted to go up for a look! Hello....do I really want to go and look at what I have lost?), There was a beautiful toddler, same age as our other baby with the heart beat had been, and friend with a big bump. Just made my heart ache and reminded me of what we have lost. Will definately call my clinic as soon as they open and sort out an appointment with the IF counsellor. Dreading going back to work on Tuesday, but hoping that throwing myself into work will be a distraction.
Sorry for being so miserable.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

ASB - I have no words of any use really, but I just wanted to send you a big hug and let you know I am thinking of you. I can't imagine how painful it must be losing a baby, and you have been through so much. 

Your post reduced me to tears - your pain is clear in your post. I won't come out with meaningless platitudes or false promises - I just hope and pray that your pain eases.

Much much love,
jo x


----------



## Ourturn

Sorry Jo, didn't mean to make you cry


----------



## mag108

Annsobroody: Echoing Jo's thoughts. You have been through so so much   and it is totally understandable that you feel so upset. You are very brave to face these social situations (Mostly I just hide). Its hard to know what the future holds but the pain will ease with time. sending you a huge hug in the meantime.


----------



## shortie66

Oh anna, i cant begin to imagine how hard that must feel           My heart reaches out to you and i only hope and pray that things get a lot easier for you very soon


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna sweetheart   I wish I had the words to console you and the ability to soothe your pain and grief. I am sending so many             in the hope that they might help a little bit.


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks, you are all so lovely. Its only been 2.5 weeks so I suppose I need to give myself time. Think it happening at this time of the year has made it feel worse.

Shorts - Agate has provided info on mycroplasma on her FAQ thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.12
Its a tough bug to shift, but sounds like there are antib's which will work. You and S (I think) will need to take a course together. If you have it he is bound to have it too. Whilst you are on antib's and whilst waiting for a retest no unprotected sex, otherwise you may pass the bug back and forth.
Thank goodness you know! I would but money that your nk's are sky high because of this. Get this cleared and I imagine your levels will go back to normal and tx should work  
If I were you I would e-mail Penny. I imagine she will recommend you take more anitib's once you are preganant too (up to 8 weeks)

Anna x


----------



## popsi

AnnaSB...     darling i dont have words to make you feel better but my heart is with you honey xxx

Much love to everyone else on what is sometimes a sad time of the year xxxx I know we are very lucky but this time of year is tough ...10 years tuesday I lost my Dad and it still hurts so much,sometimes more now we have our litte one xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Morning  

Guess who got in at 4.30am and just got up lol 
From the bottom of my heart I want to wish you all a truly HAPPY NEW YEAR     

I could never have got through the last 2 and a half years without your support, kindness, compassion and sheer determination. You are all such an amazing group of friends to me and I feel as if we have known each other for decades   thank you thank you thank you and I am praying we all get our dreams this year


----------



## Kittycat104

Anna - I don't really have anything to say of any use, but I really feel for you and wanted to send you a big hug.  Like you say, your emotions must be so raw anyway and this is not a good time of year for emotions.   


Spuds - 4.30 - go girl!


Louise x


----------



## Spuds

Louise he he he xxxx

ASB - I wish I could find the right words my love xxxxx definitely get booked in for some counselling to try to piece it together and give you the support you need to move forward slowly slowly and day by day - I hate the analogy but sometimes it really does feel like you are on the rollercoaster at the bottom of the dip and you just stop and the cart gets so hard and heavy you think it will never move again but it does honey and you will get there xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Mags xxxx - thanks love for your message xxx it is a tough one to get your head around but I know that however we get there the love we will have for our children will not be any less - its just that transition process etc but I'm so utterly fed up of not getting anywhere and my patience has really disapeared now lol xx

Lainey Lou - thanks honey - your experience and message really helped xxxx identical circumstances (utterly unsuitable guy) just I was a bit older at 30 but it made me think I was soooo fertile I was petrified of getting pregnant straight after then stopped the pill 6 mths later with gorgeous then BF now DH and yet here we are today - its a really cruel twist of fate - however like you said I am sure that however we get our bundles they are going to be ours and once they get here we would never in a million years swap them for anything else xx they must be lurking up there somewhere being stubborn little bgrs already   

Shorts xxxx thanks lovey xxxx you always make me giggle you know - I think micro thingy sounds very exotic too xxx almost has a cocktail quality about it - wonder if we could market those in an FF shop lol xxxxx

LV - my icle green lady xxxxxx Sausagio, lorna, RC Pops and all you lovely women have a great New Years Day and 2011 !!

Sorry no more persos - head fuzzy and promised DH would not be on the new comp all day which has been stuck to my lap since bought it he he he 

Love 
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Hi all. Hope u all had a good nye, wishing each of u an amazing 2011

Shortie the AB's are the same for hidden c and mycoplas. It's a month long protocol.


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaSB - sounds like such a difficult time for you. Feel for you. It is still early days as your miscarriage has only recently happened and it will take some time to feel better. Only this week my DH was really upset about our MC [from 2 years ago] after sitting in the bedroom and reading a poem i wrote at that time. I saw him coming out of the bedroom in tears. So difficult to deal with it. Time makes it less raw i s'pose. I am sending you lots of  

Spuds , glad to hear you had a great night!!  
AFM, My night was not so great as on the stimms and was feeling fat, sickly and hungover [without the fun of actually drinking]. We both stayed in and tried to make the best of our night. Anyway, have next scan on Monday so not too long. Trying to keep my pecker up!!
Hi Popsi, Shorts, Louise, RC, Mag, Jo, Lorna. Laineylou, LV, Swinny, Zahidah, Heaps and everyone else. 
Floss xx


----------



## T0PCAT

ASB - so sorry u are in so much pain at the moment. I wish I could wave a magic wand and make it all go away. 
Floss - hope the scan shows lots of follies.


----------



## Spuds

Floss good luck for your scan hun on Monday      


Spuds
xx


----------



## Flotsam

Zahida, Spuds - thanks girls - really good having FFs   You make things easier.

Floss x


----------



## Acropolis

Happy New Year girls, 

I hope this year will have more spin      and less     for us and definitely more   and less   .


 to everyone,

Exxx


----------



## kyja

Ladies can I join you.
I am a poor responder abiut to go for 2nd ICSI cycle SP, just waiting on AF. 
AF is late. Last TX was in Nov had a period 10 days after EC that lasted 8 days. Was due on 30th Dec. Not Pregnant.
IS AF always late. I am in a rush as my TX will get cancelled due to the fact I turn 40 in a few weeks.
I just wondered when she is likely to rear her rotten head.
Thanks


----------



## Spuds

Welcome Kyja xxxxx


I am afraid in my expereince AF is a stubborn mule who always turns up when you don't want her and when you do ...she's running for the hills  - for my two cycles I was always put on the pill first to force her into action when we needed her - do you think it may be worth a try ? 


When us the big 40 and where are u being treated ?


You have come to the right place for advice based on experience here love and the girls are brill so a big welcome xxx


Ladies - I know some of us have had success at Reprofit but lost track on who has been where - can you pm me as one of the girls on another thread could do with a hand xx thank you xxxxx


Spuds
xx


----------



## Spuds

Floss nearly there


----------



## kyja

Hi Spuds & thanks for getting back to me.
I turn 40 on 27th this month & I am being treated at Herts & Essex.
x


----------



## T0PCAT

KYja - most private ivf clinics in the UK will treat ladies upto 42 so I am suprised to hear that Herts and Essex cut off is 40....Anyway I hope your AF turns up soon


----------



## kyja

It is an NHS cycle sadly. Not private & my 40th Birthday is the cut off.
Thanks & I am sure AF will arrive soon.


----------



## Ourturn

Kyja - welcome. 40 is a good cut off for an nhs clinic, mine is 37.5 ...though I did manage to stretch it out to 38 for me as they put me on a protocol which didn't work.


----------



## T0PCAT

Ah it all makes sense now, I was under the NHS too at the Hammersmith and sadly out of the system now that I have turned 40.  Herts and Essex is a decent clinic, I wish u lots of luck


----------



## Flotsam

Welcome Kyja - hope AF arrives soon. Mine was a little slow to arrive this time around!!   Lots of    for your tx

Spuds - yup nearly there. Really hope i don't have to stimm much longer as i look 6 months pregnant! My thighs are also sore from the 3 jabs a day. Think i will go to bed early so that tmrw arrives quicker - well, that's the plan prob won't be able to sleep. lol 

Zahida and Anna hope you are both well.

Hi to all the other ladies too.

Hope i really do get to EC collection soon. Have been thinking whether to do GA or sedation. Have always had sedation but takes a few days to recover. Wondering if i should have sedation this time so i can recover quicker. Hate the thought of feeling the pain tho when having EC. What do you think?
Floss x


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Floss - have you tried using ice cubes on your legs before jabs - works wonders ) praying for good news for you tomorrow


Hi Kyja xx - doing an af dance for you xxx


AFM - having christmas dinner at home with DH tonight  peace at last lol xxxx


Loads of Love
Spuds
xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Evening . . . and Happy New Year to everyone    

Floss,        for your scan tomorrow. x 

JBox,         

ASB,     

Beachy, I hope your dinner party went well. x

Zahida, Great news on your results. x

Shorts, Sorry about your Knee . . and about your results.   

Mags, Good luck for talking with DH tomorrow.   

Hi and Welcome Lorna. x

Lainey, It was really lovely to read what you wrote about your girls. Thanks for sharing. x

Hi RC.   

Hi Elena   

Swinny, I hope your having a nice time.   

Hi and welcome Kyja. x

Hi LV, Spuds, AOC, Louise, Jo, Purple, Zuri, Heaps and everyone else. x

Just found from a friend at work that 2 ladies we work with are pg . . . great! Suddenly seems as though all my energy has been hoovered up and feel weepy. Family still here . . . so much reference to babies and family friends who's kids are having babies etc etc which is kind of hard going too.


----------



## Spuds

leola


----------



## Flotsam

Morning ladies
Thanks for the    vibes. Just been for scan. They have grown but not too much. Now all between 13-15mm. Still 3 on each ovary. I know i should be pleased they are growing but feel disappointing as they are growing so slowly. Doc has put me on stimms for another day today. Then another scan tmrw and maybe EC on Friday. Now starting to worrry they are going to have cooked too much after the 900 dose of stimms each day! The worry just doesn't seem to stop, does it girls!?! AND i am not even on 2WW yet! I am trying to think positively that yes i do have follicles and they are growing - what more can i do   ?

Am back at work tmrw but am so grateful to have had the last 2 weeks off work while i have been stimming.

Leola - i so know how you feel   . Three girls at work are pg and it is hard to be around. Sending you lots of strength xx

love  and    to all of you on this thread
Floss


----------



## mag108

Flotsam: It's looking good 3 on each side hun. I know its a worry, there is always something to worry about eh. Try and have lots of protein, milk, etc. i used 'Solgar whey to go' in a shake as it can feel hard to eat lots of protein. xx


last day of freedom before work tomorrow. Practised getting up early today at 9:30!....


----------



## Kittycat104

Floss - I agree with Mag - 3 on each side is really good for us PR ladies!  How long have you been stimming for?


Mag - I feel the same as you - I am really going to struggle tomorrow when the alarm goes off at 6am - don't think I have been up before 10am for quite a while now..


----------



## T0PCAT

Floss - there is still time for your follies to grow     , has your doctor done a blood test for eastradiol yet?  I have always had GA when I have had EC in the past but I am lucky that I don't have too many after effects, two of mys sisters are really sick after GA.  

Leola - sorry you are feeling so rubbish at the moment, a lady in my team is having her second baby.  talk about rubbing salt into the wound......     I am wishing u happier times in 2011

Mag, Louise - I am back to work tomorrow too, not looking forward to the early start.  

On a detox for the rest of the month from today - my little pot belly is not so little and you could use my butt as a mantlepiece....


----------



## Flotsam

Hi there
Yes, you guys are right. It is good i have 3 on each side - best i have ever had - i think. 

Louise - today is 11th day of stimms. Not too long but on such a high dose. I hope there will be eggs in all follies!!

Mag - try to get that whey stuff here and can't get it anywhere   . I am off living off eggs, chicken and lentils so hopefully protein intake ok altho i am a carbs girl!!  

Zahida - the dr doesn't do bloods at this stage. It is all on scans. The GA is fine for me and i wake up feeling great but then feel groggy for 2 days. I just don't wanna have too much time off work considering i just had 2 weeks for crimbo. Was reading about sedation and how it is quicker to recover from it and thought that might be good for me. However, not sure about changing things after GA has always worked ok for me. Hope your detox is going ok. Mine isn't. I have put on 7 pounds since stimms started!!    Talking of pot bellies, i look 6 months pg.

Hope you you enjoy your last day off work ladies
Floss x


----------



## bexyboo

Hey floss - great news!!

Just to let you know I've had a miracle day  today I've had EC and the drs said I should cancel as I'd only have 1 or 2 eggs but there was 6!!! Im so pleased the lord has really blessed me!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT

bex - thats fantastic news.  sending lots of         for fertilisation.


----------



## Flotsam

Bex sent u a msg on Dec/Jan cycle thread too - well done you!!

Spuds - tried the ice cubes today and worked a treat! ta xx

Floss


----------



## mag108

Great news BEX! How fab! Well done and good luck!


----------



## Spuds

Great news Bex wahoooooo xxxxx


Floss xxx so pleased the ice cube trick worked xxx you can also buy spray apparently that numbs the area but have to say the ice trick did it for me xxxxx


SPuds
xxxx


----------



## calypso-sky

such  good news on here today lets hope it continues....

happy new year everyone.... Hi zahida    mags, flots, shorties, purps, pops ,driver, laura, beachy , zuri, malini, swinny, izzi, lM, elena, spuds, sausage, lV, bexyboo, RC and all the lil ones too  and everyone of you sexy mamas
been off here for ages have not even been reading back     

hope everyone is rearing to go this year     
love  from mad cal gotta bad back


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say well done bex... and good luck to you all xx

sorry was meaning to post more but ended up at hospital on Sunday have horrendous UTI... soooo painful so plans have gone but awol.. back to work tomorrow feel gutted as our princess has to now start creche... but on plus side my mum will have her on fridays and DH parents on Mondays ...sorry to waffle xx


----------



## JBox

Ah Bexy Boo,. I am so happy, just think you were considering abandoning cycle coz of some silly doctors telling you no hope.... 6 eggs is amazing!!!! i have never had more than 4 and that was a long time ago. today i am lucky to get one!!! fingers crossed for fertilization and transfer and take it easy now.. i am officially on the 2ww but to be honest for the first time ever, i havent gone over to the ladies in waiting thread, and i am hardly thinking about it at all. i have no symptons, nothing aches, nothing hurts, boobs are fine, bla bla bla, this cycle is really just a means to an end for me  so i  can move on to the next thing....

keep us posted bexy

hi to all you wonderful women out there, hope being back at work and start of new year etc is good for all. 

xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Ladies

I hope you dont mind me coming over to ask for your help and support. I post on the Ireland section normally but I havent been on since i Lost our little Girl in July as a result of Amnion Band Distruption due to emergency surgery i had earlier in my IVF pregnancy in May.

you can see my history in my signiture and im grateful for any help you can provide me with. MY baseline cd2 FSH is a mere 5.6 and E2 50pmol and as a result of getting 8 eggs last time from a standard dose of 225ml which is tapered down over the 11 stimm days to 112.5 i was considered a good responder.

HOWEVER when i went for my stimm day 6 scan they found i had only 1-2 follies each side and my E2 level was a poxy 249pmol.

They increased my dose to 225 per day and although i didnt grow any more follies the 3 they saw on sunday (1 on left - 2 on right) have increased in size on stimms day 9 to 14mm.

However this morning teh DOc couldnt find my left ovary at all (it has been very difficult to find everytime this cycle) and said he could only see the 2 on the right which had grown to 20mm so im ready to trigger tonight. im guessing that the one on my left is about the same size as it has been the same as my right every day despite him not being able to find my ovary.

HOWEVER the Doc told me that i had a decision to make as to whether or not to proceede with only 2 -3 follicles (if you count the one thats on the ovary playing hide and seek) as he explained not every follicle contains an egg and that they may get NO EGGS or even only ONE out of 3 follicles.

I tried to hold it together. This is our one and only NHS cycle and I asked about the option of Reverting to a SIUI given my lack of follies and then part fund another cycle where we pay for the meds and the NHS funds the EC and ET section of it.. but apparently that's not possible .. if we decide not to proceed that is our NHS go over .. so given that I told him there wasn't really an option. I had to go ahead.

There is of course another BUT&#8230; I also have to wait until 4pm to get my E2 results as it is really based on them if they let us go ahead even If I say I want to &#8230;&#8230; Im so upset and disappointed <sad face> and cant understand why this is happening to me after I had such a good response on standard meds last time <cry> has anyone any experience in difference between responses to medications and why this might me?

Im thinking that the last time I did IVF I had 8-9 follies and 8 eggs so I had a good egg to follicle ratio so I just have to hope that all three contain an egg each.

I guess im hoping that my fellow poor responders show up to tell me your tales with only 2-3 follies and how that turned out for them in terms of egg numbers at EC and Embryo number and quality and BFN or BFP&#8230;. please step up <hug> also is there any hope there will be a egg in each.

on the level of poor response is 3 follies a really bad response?

my head is in a whirl and i guess i just need as much advise before teh final decision is made at 4pm today whether We get to trigger tonight and have EC on Thursday or not

much love

jude


----------



## bexyboo

Hey ladies 
I have some Great news!!! They collected 6 eggs 5 were mature enough to put sperm in and 3 have fertilised!!! Fantastic! Hospital tomorrow to put back in!!! Xxx so glad I decided Togo ahead with EC!!

xx


----------



## JBox

bexy - replied you earlier too. I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU THAT IS JUST BRILLIANT NEWS... there you were umming and ahhing should i go ahead or not..... thats amazing


BJP2008, welcome and dont stress look at bexy as a great example of what could happen. 
xxxx


----------



## bexyboo

Thanks jbox fir all of your support  xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

bexy - congratuations! yours is just the kinda thing i need to hear right now. im still at the point were i am awaiting blood results which will determine if we get to move forward or not. I can only hope and pray for an outcome like yours xox


----------



## kyja

Hi girls.
Wisdom needed please.
It looks like pants for this cycle too. It is SP.

I Ovulate on day 7/8 of my cycle. Just found out in this cycle of ICSI t(well similar thing happened last TX egg there after 2 weeks DR) that I ovulate on day 7/8 of my cycle. I am on day 1 & there is an egg there already 
This may well mess everything up for TX. I cant take the clomid as that will just feed the egg there already at 15mm apparently & have just moved straight on to stims for day 6. (start Fri)
As I am on short protocol I will be lucky to get anything. I could scream the house down.
What are my chances of geting anything without clomid ladies.

PS last TX Long protocol, 6 eggs but only 2 viable for use.

Thanks girls.


----------



## T0PCAT

BJP - welcome to the thread and i am also sorry that you on here too - I mean that in a good way.  Tx cycles can vary from cycle to cycle and therefore unpredicatble.  I take it your FSH wasn't checked prior to cycling? also have u had an AMH test done ? it gives an indication of ovarian reserve.  I would persnally carry on with this tx cycle, the NHS are paying for it so from that persepctive you have nothing to lose.


----------



## kyja

Thanks ZahidaE.

FSH levels are 3.2 no idea if thats good or not? 

No AMH test.


----------



## T0PCAT

Kyja - the FSH is quite good, it indicates that you should respond well to the drugs.  when u mean 1 egg present do u mean follicle? a scan is usually performed on day 2 or 3 of AF and the antral follicle count determined for the SP.  if this was done did they say how many you had?  if there were quite a few then would say it might be ok to proceed but your clinic would decide that.


----------



## Flotsam

Hi everyone

Welcome BJP2008!!

Kyja not sure what the answers are but wanted to send u   

Hi Zahida!!   

Hi Popsi, Calypso and Spuds. How is everyone else??

AFM - Just been for scan and no longer 6 follies  - there are now only 5 and one of those is rather small.    The others are about right he said 17, 16, 15. Just had another shot of stimms which should hopefully have an impact on them by tmrw. Doc said to have trigger shot tonight at 12 and then EC Thursday midday. At least things are happening. Didn't expect to respond well but sometimes just hope there might be a dramtic change in me - daft really after 4 tx!!   

Hope you are all well
Floss xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

girls

i just got word from the clinic that they are going ahead with my EC on thursday so i trigger tonight. 

they werent going to tell me my E2 level over the phone but i pushed them and they said it is now 1164. they wouldnt put it in perspective for me but from memory i think 800-1000 is a mature egg... does that only mean i have one eggie in there or may be 3 poor eggies if you devide it up between 3 follies?

im so      right now and hoping you can help with your past experiences


----------



## kyja

Hi ZahidE - Yea sorry 1 follie but thats there naturaly, not started any stims until FRi so MAY grow more.
I only had 2 last cycle naturaly but gained 8 follies by the end. That was long protocol though which they changed as it took 5 weeks to DR.
I am on short protocol & they scanned me as had apt. My period was late by 4 days so they said to come in anyhoo. Lining going down etc so all is good there. It is just they were not expecting a 15mm follie on day 1 of cycle so they cancelled the clomid part of the SP. Dont think there were any other follies at all but do you not sometimes get them until stims?

Good luck Flostram my lovely & congrats to whoever is having EC soon. x


----------



## T0PCAT

BJP - it sounds good rule of thumb is 200-400 units per egg.  so looking at 3-6 eggs


----------



## kyja

Sorry ZahidaE - Was that last post for me as said BJP? LOL.
BTW I am on 375iu gonal F


----------



## fluffy jumper

BJP.  I just wanted to say how sorry I am to read your sig and see you lost your baby Abigail at 16 wks.

I am getting confused with the new cyclers so apologies if I say the wrong thing to the wrong person.

BJP.  Just remember it only takes one, you could have one, two or three good quality eggs in there. 

Kyja.  I have had one short protocol and they clomid wasn't even mentioned so I wouldn't worry about having a cycle wit no clomid.  I think I am right in thinking that most girls on here just have the injectable stim drug with nothing else added.  In terms of folicles you would usually have a few antral folices on day 2 but tiny and the stim drugs make some of them produce actual eggs (I think).  I had 6 antral folicles on my last oe cycle but only two got big enough to produce an egg.  However it is hard to count antrals as they are so small so you might have more.  I have never heard of a 15m follie on day 1.
Sorry, I don't think I am being very helpful.  

I am just going to post this then read back.


----------



## kyja

Thank you TraceyMohair you are indeed being helpful.
I am just so scared they will have to cancel if I dont produce more.
They did say they were sure it was a follie but may be a cyst but more likely a follie.


----------



## Moonbeam08

tracy thankyou for your sympathies. it has been a horrendous year for my DH and I. we miss Abigail everyday. instead of delivering her this december we visited her graveside instead. I had hoped that this IVF cycle would be the start of something new to give us hope for the future but im sitting in    as in my mind EC will be just a process now. My heart has given up all hope. 

If my levels had come back closer to 2000 i might have been more hopeful but instead i feel its over for us.


----------



## Moonbeam08

ps im 31, my FSH cd 2 was only 5.6 my AMH in May 09 was 15.3 so by all accounts i should be responding better than i am


----------



## fluffy jumper

BJP.  I honestly don't think whether you are hopefull or not will affect the outcome of your cycle.  I know it is no consolation as each cycle costs a fortune but it does appear that some months are just worse than others.  There have been a few on here who have had really bad cycles in terms of egg numbers then gone on to have much better cycles later.  Some people have an antral follicle count and hormone check just before tx to see if it is going to be a good month.

I have just read back all your new year messages.  I tried to stay off the computer for most of the xmas holidays.
I know how hard it has been for many of you, particularly Anna, Heaps and LV who have had such recent horrible times. 
You know I hope with all my heart that 2011 brings all of you wonderful women the success that you all so deserve.

Heaps, where are you in this cycle?

Floss, I had sedation at Guys on my first cycle as that is the norm there and it was fine.  To be honest it didn't feel much different from GA in that I was asleep and didn't feel a thing.  I went straight out to lunch afterwards.

Popsi.  I hope it had not been too bad sending little one to the creche - for you  not her as I am sure she will have a wonderful time.

Shorts, AnnaofC, Cal, LM, Spuds, Leola, Louise, Zahida, Mags, Malini, Almond, Driver, Ally, Pixie (if you are still out there somewhere?), Mag, Miranda, Zuri, .  I bet I have forgotten someone, 

Has anyone heard how Donkey is getting on?

AFM.  Had a nice relaxing christmas break.  Went back to work half day today and half day tomorrow.  Really really not looking forward to dealing with the lots of stuff I need to deal with at work.  I just want to leave but now I have to wait for my last DE cycle.  Hopefuly I won't have to wait too long for a donor, although they have said it will be someone with proven fertility so I suppose that might make it take a bit longer.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies   


Wow lots of newbies to keep us on our tootsies      


Welcome BJP so sorry to read your signature darling, it must have been such a hard christmas for you without abigail      If they are sending you for ec they must be very hopeful of getting at least 1 or 2 eggies, so please hunny try and think a bit positive cos you never know what will happen       


Bexy woooo hoooo for those lovely embies        


Kyja welcome hunny      Sorry i cannot help with your predicament at the moment as i have no knowledge      


Floss good luck for ec on thursday sweetheart         


Tracey hope you dont have to wait toooo long petal       


Hiya Zahida and anyone else reading.


Not much going on here, off to hoarcross hall on the 22nd for a pamper day, then off to torquay for a few days start of feb. Hoping to get cafe on market by end of feb


----------



## fluffy jumper

You deserve a pamper day Shorts.  Are you just going to Torquay on a little hollibob?


----------



## LV.

Wow, thought I was on the wrong thread then! So many newbies in a short space of time... welcome girlies. 


Shorts - you don't hang around missus do you?! Good for you! Exciting times then, what's the plan post cafe? Did you hear from Penny? I think she's been on hollibobs and has broken her arm to boot so is a bit one handed so if not I'm sure she'll be in touch soon once she's caught up


Heaps - Hope the jab went well and AF behaves herself and shows up on time. 


Tracey - Glad you had a nice break, good idea easing in gently with a couple of half days


AnnaSB - gentle hugs. Hope 2011 has been ok so far


Spuds - how are you lovely? Hope you've got ll the info you need on the immunes stuff. How's things with your BIL? Hope it's settled


Cal - hello my ickle Geordie nut nut! 


Sausage - Happy new year my lovely... hope you danced your ay in with a bang


LM - Happy new year foxy pot! Hope it was a good one


Driver - Hope you had a good Christmas.... How did the cooking go?


Leola - I'm joining you on the WeightWatchers tip! Start tomorrow... How are you getting on?


BJP - Sorry to read you signature honey. Wishing you very success for EC   


Kyja - sounds like your cycle needs regulating, an egg at day 1 and ovulating on day 7/8 isn't ideal. I know you're about to start a cycle but have you given any thought to a natural approach in trying to get your body into a proper rhythm? TCM for example? If you can get into a proper pattern your hormones might do what they need to do naturally. I'm a bit of an old hippy at heart I suppose and often I think the medics try to break an egg with a sledgehammer when a softer approach can give better results. Suppose that's not great advice for now but a bigger picture thought, anyhoos, feel free to ignore my ramblings. 


Bex - that's fab news, congrats to you


I know I must have missed peeps so a big blanket hello and a happy new year to all


AFM Sorry I've been AWOL, been licking my wounds and dealing with Christmas with a painted smile, didn't want to spoil things for everyone with a glum face and also my SIL was with us and she didn't even know we'd had any tx so it was like it didn't even happen for a few days, very surreal indeed. So relieved it's just us now and finally had some space to have a good cry without feeling I need to be a good hostess and make plans for Plan whatever letter of the alphabet we're on now, is it G or H?!


Penny has been great she thinks it was a swimmers problem as the morphology was bad so hubby's on vits and I'm also packing him off to my acupuncturist  No other clinic has said anything negative about the sperm so far so it might just have been bad luck with an off month, but it could also be down to all the fiddling he's had done "down there" so we've decided to move the first sample we ever got from the Lister to Greece as they said it was a good sample at the time but found out the sample did actually get moved to Create in the end (nobody fricking told us - so [email protected]). Turns out the HFEA has really strict rules and won't grant a license to export sperm if the clinic it's going to doesn't comply with the EU Tissue Directive (none of the clinics in Greece have the license as the governing body over there hasn't bothered to grant them! It's the same in Spain too apparently) and they also won't grant it if the donor is anonymous so we're taking it ourselves! Penny said it's easy and legal, we just get the clinic to supply the sample on dry ice, we put it in our check in luggage and as long as we get it to them within 48 hours we're good to go, so that's the plan! I never thought international sperm transportation would ever have featured as an activity in my life, 'mazing what we do, eh?!  I'm also going to have a hysto to make sure all is well. She said we can use our frosties and take the chance that there was 1 good swimmer in there or have a fresh cycle. Think we'll take the chance for the frosties as we've paid or them and there's no further cost to have the FET and just have realistic expectations. 


Can I chuck something out there and pick your brains for my lovely friend too please ladies? Not sure if you remember my friend who lost her baby at 36 weeks? She's obviously been devastated and had become obsessed with getting pregnant again. I persuaded her to get a CBFM and it turns out she is ov'ng on about day 23 or 24 of a 32 day cycle which can't be the right environment for success. Think it must be classed as a Long Follicular Phase and/ or short leutal phase.Any info/ suggestions very welcome. 


Wow, that's a mahoooosive post! Wonder if you're awake still?


LadyV xxx


----------



## kyja

Hi & Thanks ladyverte 
I dont know what TCM means lol.

I am crossing my fingers for this cycle still as \I dont start stims til Fri & will be scanned on day 4 of them. I am hoping some follies will apear. I can look at the regulating my hormones after this TX & will have a word with GP. I have to go for this cycle as I am NHS & my timeline runs out 27th Jan. NAturaly will be hard as DH has 2& morph but I do have some clomid spare now that I could try. Not much use I suppose though with DH's prob.


----------



## Lilly7

Evening Lovely Ladies, 


Just a quick one as I'm off out for a meal.


LV, today was my 2nd weigh in and since I started 2 weeks ago I've lost 9lb! With it being Crimbo and new year I used all my earned activity points as well as the weekly bonus points. If I'd only used the daily allowance I would have lost even more. The new points system is great as fruit is free . . . I highly recommend it.
Will you be doing it online or going to meetings? The online tools are fab and really help me stay on track . . I sound like a WW ad now   
Sorry to hear of the sperm logistics . . but glad you will be able to get it out to Serum. x


Hi Tracey, Shorts, Zahida and everyone else.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Kyja.  TCM is traditional chinese medicine.

LV.  Sorry can't help on your friend's cycle.  I remember Sam posting some info on short luteal phase (maybe on the PR research thread?) I hope all goes smoothly with sperm in your luggage!!!

Leola.  Well done, especially during the xmas holidays.  

I told myself I was going to start a new years regime of swimming.  Now it is only an hour away from the pool being open for general swimming I am having second thoughts.  I need to go though, I haven't done any exercise for months and with my dodgy hip swimming is all I can do really.  Some one give me a kick up the ass


----------



## Malini

Kick. You'll feel better after, promise. All smug and pleased with yourself. I want to be smug.

X


----------



## fluffy jumper

I know you are right Mal.  I like the smug feeling after, I just don't like the getting wet bit!  

I hate to recomend the Daily Mail to anyone but I have borrowed my Mums (honest) and there is a serialisation this week about how to be happy by Paul McKenna - might be worth reading?  Also an article about IVF and Intralips (the headline is 'soya treatment boosts IVF success.  It is quoting Ndukwe of CARE notts - doesn't say much really.

Can someone remind me of the pros and cons of intralipids.  I know I am being lazy and could look myself and will do if nobody responds.


----------



## shortie66

Malini I want to be smug too. But the quality street and roses keep quietly whispering eat me....eat me....you know you want me      


I am determined this year tho    diet starts tomorrow      I have even given away a tin of roses to my best friend      I really need to do this  


Tracey go swimming, think how good you will feel after.    Just going to torquay for a short 5 day break, its impossible for leave the cafe for a whole week    Cant wait till its sold we are gonna bugger off to jamaica or barbados for 14 loveerrrrlyyyyy nights      


LV yes penny has emailed back, but tbh honest petal its sooo much more expensive than reprofit      Hysto at reprofit 350 euros at serum 1550 euros. DE cycle at reprofit 3900 at serum 5000. I cant justify spending the extra 2300 euros tbh. Reprofit are a great clinic with great results, its just that my lady bits are f-ing useless


----------



## Malini

T - I don't like getting wet either, so much so I avoided showers several days of the holidays.

Intralipids, as far as I know, don't have a drawback. It is fat, about 300 calories, that somehow reacts with the steroids to calm NK activity. IVIG isn't so straightforward because it is a blood product.

I'd just get them if you can arrange and if you have a word with S, his partner in crime Gafar, can prescribe via [email protected]

Shorts - Talking chocolates sound quite scary; I'd be too scared to ignore them.
Malini x


----------



## T0PCAT

LV - oooh you are a sperm mule (that sounds well dodgy)   .  What a pain you have resort to flying the sample out yourselves. Penny does indeed seem to be on the ball.  I have my second shot of humira + IL drip on thursday     it does the job. I am sorry for yolur friends loss, so sad.  Its sounds like your friend has a short luteal phase, i think the usual treatment is progesterone support but i could be wrong.  Either way she needs to a specialist 

Leola - well done you on the weight loss   

BJP - as the others have said cycles can vary from month to month, you could have just been unlucky.  I am so sorry about your wee daughter, I hope and pray this cycle works out for you.  

Hi Mal, don't be a stranger

It was first day back at work for me and I could not believe it when the alarm went off at 7am.......  .  Been a good girl went to gym afterwork and have stayed away from the sweeties at work.


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies

i know i have only just popped on to this thread and i hope i get to talk to you all more and get more of an understanding where you all are on your cycles. that way i will be able to talk about more than just myself.   

for now i want to say a huge thankyou for keeping me afloat when i feel im drowning. i promised myself i wouldnt get concerned or worried throughout this cycle but so much for that eh?  
i suppose when it all seems like going wrong its hard not to.

i also want to give you all a    and wish you all the best whether you are waiting, DR'ing, Stimming, 2wwing, testing, or moving on in whatever form that might take.

all my love 

Jude


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girlies

Happy New Year xx

Beachy - Look forward to meeting up soon xx

AnnaSB – I am totally with you hun. It all just gets to be too much. You've been through so much of late and I think it's amazing that you're still standing my lovely brave friend. I totally agree and have found NYE so much harder to cope with than Christmas. I definitely think it'd be good for you to talk to somebody. I am going to give it another few sessions and see if it helps. Got my 2nd appointment tomorrow morning (dreading it, but hoping that although painful, it'll be beneficial in the long run).


Lou and Jo – Hope our lovely cheggers ladies are doing well xx


Driver – Not long now until you go. I've got everything crossed for you my determined little friend xxxx Got another taker for the 26th of Feb, it's MissyMinx, she doesn't post on here yet, but she will be doing soon. She is one of my FGA buddies, Mags and some of the LIT girls know her and she's really lovely.


Leola – Totally know how you're feeling about work colleagues. I am going to be joining you on weight Watchers flower, I've managed to bump on 15lbs since the miscarriage. I do deserve it though as I have been comfort eating and also drinking loads too (which I don't tend to do usually...all this tx has turned me from party animal to recluse). When we arrived back yesterday we still had a load of M&S party food left so we had a feast last night to get rid of it all and followed it down with the leftover M&S cheesecake...felt sick afterwards lol. Back to work today and have been really good. I am starting properly on Thursday so we can spur each other on.


Spuds – you rock hun....4.30 and you were only just getting in you dirty stop out!!


Elena – Lovely post and I hope so too!!


Bex – Whoo hoo that's such lovely news xx


Floss – 6 follies is great...go on girl!! Oh and I've only ever had sedation and my experiences have been good...totally sparko and have never felt a thing. Hope that helps xx


J box – Congrats on being PUPO. 


Jude – Hi and welcome to the thread. I am so very sorry for your loss, what an awful time you've had and what a brave decision to try again so soon afterwards. I say go for it my lovely. Good luck for EC on Thursday xx


Kyja – hello and welcome to the thread. Good luck with this tx


Tracey – hello gorgeous, I sooo hope that 2011 is our year hun and I hope that the wait for the donor isn't a long one. Canny help you with the question on intralpids as they don't work for me (they increased my NK cells rather than helping). Hopefully Anna may be able to help??


Zahida – Just seen your signature...well done gorgeous. Full steam ahead then?? xx


Heaps – Where we at babes?? 


LM – Hey my lovely little friend where are you?? xx


Nix – How you doing flower?? Did you switch off a bit and enjoy the hols a bit?? Any plans yet?? Thinking about you xx


Ginger – Hope the Mojito's went down well and helped with having a good time (for a bit anyways).


Mrs Bump (aka Ocelot) – Got my crimble card today lol. You are welcome in Manchester anytime Dollybird, just say the word. 


Mags – Hey twinnie, looking forward to catching up chickadee 


LV – hello sparkly green lady mwah xx Oh my!! International sperm transportation then for you two. I definitely think you are doing the right thing with the hysto and going back for your frosties     


Sorry not been posting too much recently, have been a bit up and down   


We went away at New Year to stay at the cottage in Anglesey with Paul, my BF and her partner and their gorgeous new addition. It was really lovely but it has made me so sad since we got back. While we were away I got to look after baby Niamh and do so much for her and the times she fell asleep in my arms made me cry at the thought of never having my own beautiful little girl/boy to cuddle and rock to sleep.


I have definitely felt sadder at New Year. I just think this time of year makes you reflect so much and here I am another year on, another awful year with IF and in total limbo as I'm not sure that Paul will agree to anymore treatment. I am frightened to death to instigate “The Talk” as I am soooo scared that he'll just shut me down and dig his heels in and hold me to the fact that this was supposed to have been our final shot at it. I am gutted that we weren't given more information while we were over in Cyprus and I feel cheated that after spending over 5K on this cycle (just for the IVF)that we've now only got one decent embie left from a 28 year old donor's 14 eggs. It just feels like my back up plan of at the very least going back for our frosties has been snatched away from me, so now plan B is a million miles away   


Lainey, Calypso, Izzi, AnnoOC, Steph, Laura, RC, LW, Popsi, Zuri, Purps, Donks, Fishy (where are you), Malini, and all of those I've missed happy New Year to my fab friends xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

My darling Swinns, I just wish I could make this pain go away for you and could wave a magic wand.  You are very brave spending time with a newborn. I hope your counselling sessions help you - at least in the long run.
Are you going with P or on your own?

I might book a consult with Dr S before my next go and talk about his opinion on intralipids

Well, pigs do fly and the moon is blue - I actually went swimming rather than just talk about going.  They did point out that I bought my 10 swims card last June and have only been once since!  First few lengths were quite enjoyable and but getting dressed and coming home with wet hair reminded me why I hate going.


----------



## shortie66

Evening Swinns, did you get my txt late yesterday evening hunny?        


Tracey well done hunny, i've only had 8 quality street and 4 breezers so done quite well for me


----------



## Spuds

Just a quickie after first day back at work arghhhhhh - to send my love and say am thinking of you all and a special hug to the newbies - will read up properly soon xxx


Spudulike
xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Swinny -          .  I wish there was something I could say or do to make u feel better.


----------



## shortie66

Swins will be thinking of you tomorrow sweetheart        I hope you manage to talk Paul round your comments about baby Niamh made me     too        You dont this sweetheart, you only deserve the best, im hoping and         that this is your year        


Im hoping and        that this year brings good news for us all


----------



## shortie66

Hello spuds and Zahida    


Sorry my perso's are so crap at the mo    i really am drinking far too much im afraid


----------



## shortie66

Ladies i think im gonna bow out of thread for a bit and try and get my head together. So sorry im crap at offering support at the moment i am all over the place, i know i am missing people out when i post and i can only assure you it is unintentional.


----------



## T0PCAT

shorts - you take care hunny, sometotimes its good to get away from the thread and get your head together.  I hope you have a lovely break when u go to Torquay


----------



## fluffy jumper

We love you shorts, come back when if and when you are ready.


----------



## Little Me

Hi ladies, remember me 

Firstly I'm sorry I've not been around for a couple of weeks - I know I've spoken to lots on text or in words though.

Sarah hunny      I'm mailing you at work now

Shorts- can't wait to see you next week  and I'm here if you need me

Well ladies, I've made a decision that for the moment to not have any treatment 
I honestly don't know if this will change but for now I guess I'm putting the brakes on 
I'm simply not able mentally and am now focussing on the good things in my life- I have a wonderful hubby and my fur babies and I'm happy with my lot&#8230;&#8230;..a baby would be a dream come true of course 

I'm also aware that I'm not offering the level of support that I used to which I feel bad about ladies so for this, I'm sorry 

I will probably not be around on FF much as I need to get my head straight (I hope that doesn't sound selfish) but I am always around on email, text or in person.

Thanks for everything my lovely friends and all my love to you all

LM


----------



## beachgirl

Just wanted to send you all a big hug, I to don't reply much, always read but feel I have no advice for anyone on here as I'm not going through treatment...I still read and always will try and keep up as you guys gave me such support throughout my treatment and miscarriage (baby would have been 2 today)...love to you all x x


----------



## purple72

Beach hunny        

Big hugs to all you other ladies xxx


----------



## laurab

Beachy - I'm so sorry sweetheart.... these anniversaries are so hard. You know that I am always thinking of you and your little angel.     


LM - Sending you big hugs too.....


----------



## JBox

Hi lovely ladies
Update my end: bad period pains and discomfort all down my legs today, day 6 after ec
Wasn't really expecting otherwise but still can't help feeling disappointed. Trying to keep smiling tho


----------



## Flotsam

Shorts, Beachgirl and Littleme - love to the 3 of you. This stuff is so difficult. Thanks for being there. We are here when you need us - whenever you are ready 

Floss x


----------



## fluffy jumper

LM.  Never feel bad.  We are here for each other whether someone is posting a lot or not.  I admire your decision.

Beachy.    for you today.  Anniversaries just bring it home.  Lot of love

Jbox.  I hope your symptoms are of implantation and not AF


----------



## Flotsam

Tracey thanks for comment about sedation - i may try it this time x

Swinny - i only have 5 follies now and one of those is really small. Hope they find some juicy eggs in the others!!

Jbox let's hope implantation is occuring!!

F x


----------



## JBox

Sorry for being thick, but isn't implantation about day 5? Meaning if  et is day 2 then 3 days after that? I am 6 days after et therefore day 8.  can't be umplantation, must be period right?


----------



## bexyboo

Yay I'm pupo had 2 grade 3 embys put back today I'm gonna be a mummy very soon hopefuly xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Jbox - implantation is normally when the embryo is 8 to 10 days old, at day 5 your embryo is a blastocyst and does not start to implant until it has hatched a few days after this.

Bexy -      for your 2WW

Beachie -    for you today, sent you a text re coffee.

Swinny -    I found NYE the hardest as well    Hope your conselling goes OK.    Will add Missy to the list for 29th Feb.

LM - you know where I am hun, here for you anytime   

Heaps - Hope all is going to plan with your next TX. When do you think you will be in Athens? How's the house? How will we know it's you when you "reinvent yourself"   

Shortie -    come back soon hun   , will miss you while you are away as i don't get on ** very much.   

Tracey - Do you have any timescale for when you will be doing your CRM cycle? Well done on the swimming.

Laura - Hope your dad is doing OK.   

LV -    so sorry to read your news over Xmas    loving the sound of you being a sperm mule   

Izzy - Hope you are clear of the fllods in Oz.

Mal - was lovely to spend time with you all last weekend   

Anna(SB) - more gentle hugs for you and your DH   , a friend at work is picking up their new ladradoodle puppy on Friday, saw a photo and he looks like a carbon copy of Daisy (but a black copy)

Spuds, Zahida, Elena, Elinor (hope you and your bump are doing OK), AOC, Lainey, RC, Ally, Steph, Donkey, Almond, Purple, Nix    , Leola, LW, Calypso -    for all


----------



## Ourturn

Shorts - you are a large part of the thread. Please come back when ever you are ready. Hope the hysto goes well in CR. Good luck with the antib's 

LM - same to you too. You should feel able to stay even if you are not having tx at the mo. But you must do what feels right for you,
Beachey - anniversaries are so hard 

Swinny -You are so brave, don't think I could have coped staying away with a baby.  Do you know why dh is against anymore tx? Is it the toll its taken on you or financial? Do you think he can be bought round? Not suprised you feel cheated by last tx. I am seeing the IF counsellor this Friday.

Leola - that is so hard.  Came back to work to find a 24 year old is yes you've guessed it, 18 weeks pg...but she did try for 2 years...boo blooming hoo! V impressed with your weight loss. Will probably sign up with WW online too, they have an offer on. Put on a stack of weight when pg thanks to the steroids. Have lost half a stone, but could really do with shedding another stone at least.

Tracey - I had my levels tested to see if my nk's come down better with Intralipids or IVIG. Luckily Intralipids worked better for me. They are seen as lower risk, because they are not a blood product, and MUCH cheaper. A drip via Healthcare at Home costs around £280, IVIG cost £1300 a pop! 
If you are thinking about taking them, I would have the blood test which will tell you whether or not IL's would work in your case. They don't work for everyone. Sure I have read somewhere that they work in 80% of cases. Or you could just risk it?
Really hope you don't have to wait long for your donor. 

Zahida - I'll raise your pot belly for my Buddha belly! 

Jude - I am so sorry for your loss.  Your amh and fsh suggest you should respond very well maybe you haven't been put on the right protocol, and or stimms combo?

Ladyv - that's tough.  I found people asking me 'did I have a great xmas?' so tough. I wanted to say, actually no, worst ever....but just smiled and said 'great thanks' Can't believe you'll be transporting the sperm yourself! Great that you can do it though

Laura - hope you and your family are as well as can be expected during this difficult time. 

Spuds - how are you 

Malini - hello stranger 

Mag - how are you? 

Nix - how are you coping? 

Anyone heard from Donkey? If she better?

Floss - fingers crossed for ec   

Kyja - can't help I'm afraid, but having a large follie on day can't be right. Hope you can get some answers.. Welcome 

Bexy - good news on the 6 eggs, 6 of your own eggs is pretty rare on this thread. Have to say I don't think its a miracle, given you young age. Doesn't sound like you are a poor responder to me. If you needed another cycle (and I suspect you won't), with the right level of stimms I'm sure you will produce even more. Which is great because being a poor responder in your early 20's is extremely rare and I'm sure none of us would wish the heart break of being a pr on anyone.

Jbox - af pains at this stage are a very positive sign...ie implantation. I may have missed part of your story, but why have you had to go down the IVF route after having a baby naturally a relatively short time ago? I ask because ivf just didn't work for me (pants responder) and I have been able to get get pregnant naturally but never held on to any.

Driver - can't believe how quickly your tx has come around. Need to post some pics on **. Can you believe some of your flowers are still going strong! probably because they have lived in the conservatory!

Love to Louise, Heaps, Purps, Elaena, Calupso, Mir, Zuri, GB and everyone I've missed

AFM - seeing a counsellor who specialises in IF and miscarriages this Friday. Also due to have the flu shot on Monday, due to the fact my immune system is on the floor after the steroids and IL drips. I just hope its not too late. Constantly cold (sat in the office with my coat on), achey and head is banging. Bumps at work make me ache with longing. Feel like this loss has been swept away by friends and family as if I should be used to it by now. But of the 10, this was only the second seeing a heart beat, so its been harder to deal with...that and the complications which followed. Scan is on Monday. Think the physical pain and ill health has had an impact on my emotional recovery too. 
Been trying to get dh to take his cocktail of vitamins to improve his fragmentation...its like pulling teeth. Asked him twice this am, called whilst on the way to work and texted from work. I'll put money on the fact he's not taken them! 
Thanks again for all of your support, pm's and texts. You have made me feel very supported.

Anna x


----------



## Flotsam

Anna - thinking of you hun. Sending you lots of love too   

Floss x


----------



## T0PCAT

LM - never feel bad, we sometimes forget we are still a family even if it just us and our other halves.    Whenver u are ready we'll be here but would love it if popped on once in a while

beachy hun -    

ASB - I hope the flu jab makes you feel better, nothing worse than being achey and cold it really gets you down.  I wish I could say something really profound but I am hopeless with words.    

Bex - congrats on being PUPO


----------



## elinor

Just a quick post - haven't logged on for nearly 2 weeks (parents live in middle of nowhere, Wales, and although technically they have internet (ie they get a bill for it!) the connection is ropey to say the least - possibly steam powered, definitely not high speed). Had a nice time once I got there for Christmas - if you can avoid travelling on Christmas eve, by train, do so! First train and hour and a half late, second delayed, then arrived, then we got on, then sat in station half an hour, then ordered off whilst they shunted it out, took off half the carriages (door opening mechanisms had frozen, so not safe to use) and brought it back again... last train cancelled, but brother-in-law came to the rescue, and I was there before half past nine.
Spent a few days just getting back to normal.

Have been reading the 30 or so pages I missed.... Will post properly when I have caught up (that might be tomorrow!).

anyway - LV I was devastated to read your news. Last I heard all was looking good, and then to have to wait all over Christmas.      So sorry this was not the one.

Leola and Anna of C (and everyone else) - hope you haven't been too worried about me. I am doing well (had an extra appointment today because I am so old and had IVF - looks like they want to do 4 weekly growth scans from now till term), and feeling fine, but very tired if I do too much. Want to start mat leave now, but don't think I can really (want to have time with baby the other end of mat leave!). 

Anyway, all is well with bubs - bang on the right growth line, and I have two more pictures for the album. 

All best wishes and a Happy New Year to everyone - really hope 2011 brings team PR much joy
love
Elinor xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

HI Elinor. I am glad it is all going well for you and that you had a nice time at home, even if it was a pain to get there

Bex.  Congrats on being PUPO.  I like your PMA - keep it up

Anna.  I am sorry you friends and family seem to expect you to get over it quickly as it is your tenth.  In my book that makes it harder not easier.  giving them the benefit of the doubt maybe they just think if they keep referring to it it will make you sadder.  I know people say that to me about Marcus.  I would like to talk about him all the time but people say they don't want to bring him up incase it upsets me.

When I saw dr s about my immunes he did the blood test to see if IVIG would bring my NKs down better than pred and it was marginal.  He didn't do the same with ILs.  I think I will make an apt and discuss with him.  I want to make sure I have done everything possible before this last cycle

AM.  i am just waiting for a donor, hopefully it won't be more than a couple of months as they say they are matching people in six months but I am at the top of the list so I assume I will be much quicker.
When do you go?

Floss.  I hope you get on OK with sedation - or you might be after me with a big   

I have just taken delivery of a little netbook which I am v excited about.  My laptop is on its last legs and i can never take it anywhere as it is so big and heavy.


----------



## Ourturn

Floss- I always had sedation and didn't feel or remember anything. Good luck!

Tracey - thing to remember is that il s be taken with steroids. I was on 25mg of pred with regular drips. Sorry people are like that re Marcus. I imagine at this stage you want to remember him? Hugs

Elinor - glad bubs is ok and you are being well looked after

X


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

So sorry not been on here.  Been too ill and busy reading doctor Beer book.  Had stupid cold on new years eve and went back to work today.  God I hate my job !!!

I feel like alot of you on here about NYE cos its difficult to think this year is all going to work out after so many previous disappointments.  Been saying since 2006 oh this is going to be our year and we are going to have a baby !!!  

Swinny Reading you post made me     .  I don't think I could look after a newborn at the moment, would be to upsetting giving her back.  I hope in time that Paul comes round.  Its so hard for us girls.  Its likes we are constantly doing all the research and finding out how to manage another cycle etc and then we have to persuade our partners as well as the doctors its a good idea.  Sending you some     

JBox PUPO at last.

BJP2008 So sorry for your loss.  Wish I could make it all better.     

Tracey Hope your move up the DE list like grease lightining

LV Sperm Smuggler.  God the things we have to do eh

SoBroody Sending you some     .  Its hard when everyone thinks oh you should be better now.  No one can understand the pain of M/C the pain of IVF Journey unless they have been through it themselves.  I think it does get harder cos I said to my DH with all the disappointments and heartbreak a little bit of my heart breaks each time and it will never fully mend.  I wish I could make it all better for you.

Kyja Welcome

Bexyboo Hope ET went okay today.

Shortie hope you don't stay away too long

Cal Hiya crazy girl.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM feeling stressed cos got my follow up appointment soon 11 Jan ek !!!  Getting really scarred.  Trying to formulate some questions.  Like they said the appointment is to discuss re current M/C and which tests they will do.  I have read Doctor Beer book and I am overwhelmed.  Does anyone know which tests I can ask for and are likely to get on the NHS ?

Oh almost forgot happy new year.  I     we have a good one cos we all deserve it.

Ginger


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  

Sorry for no persos - just wanted to send lots of         to everyone xx


----------



## Ourturn

GB - you may find these useful:

Various investigations here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Here is a list of recurrent mc tests

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0

The 1st lot you should get on the nhs (but be prepared that they might say no...most trusts will only do tests after x3 mc's) 
The immune or chicago tests you can only have done privately as the nhs does not acknowledge them and your choice of docs is pretty limited in the UK. Dr S in London (pm tracey for name) only treats with steroids (I think), Dr Ndukwe at Care in Nottigham will only treat if you are having tx there. Then you have Trevor Wing in London...takes a more natural approach...not sure if he does the full range and finally Dr Gorgy also in London who I see. You have to see him for the 1st appointment and tests but after that can do telephone consults which is very usefull. He is the only one to test for and treat poor Lad levels...most comprehensive in my opinion...BUT he is expensive and does not have the best bedside manner!

One of the newest tests is hidden Chlamydia via mentrual blood. Many of us have tested positive for this. in my case I am sure it caused my immune issues and therefore my mc's. Its done via athens, here is the thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190643.0;topicseen

Agate's immune FAQ...invaluable 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

ladies undergoing recurrent mc testing:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72208.0

I found this sort of thread usefull in the beginning, but no longer post as everyone else managed to have a baby except for me and I found it too hard.

I remember how overwhelming this is  but I managed to get answers in the end. Could not have gotten through it without 
counselling, the info I found here and the support of these guys.

Anna x


----------



## Spuds

Ladies xxx

Feeling really flat tonight  getting head around DE then getting petrified that DE is just as much a journey as OE IVF and there are no guarantees and is scares the bejesus out of me  

I'm so sorry that I've not been so good on the support side at the min

LM - I admire you so very much darling xxxxx I never thought I would ever understand how or why we get to a stage where we feel enough is enough but I get it - and I love your honesty of needing a break - always here for you for now and infinity xxxxx

Shorts petal - same to you xxx take some time and some peace from it all and enjoy your time away xxx we are always here for you wherever and whatever happens xxx you n LM are my heros     

AFM - major PMT me thinks and fedupness of the torturous poo of spending 35k plus for the possibility of a baby and feeling guilty when there are so many out there that need a mum when all I want is mine    Wot a selfish tantrum cow !! And I do know in my 'adult' self that when my (equally stubborn children get here whatever the route - they will be 100% mine etc

Blimey - sorry girls !! on the PMA side - its nearly Friday and Im gonna pretend to do the housework and go out for a walk whinge and a glass of wine lol

Loads of Love to you wonderful gang

Spuds
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper

Spuds   i wish i had som wise words for you.

Hi GB i found the immunes reading really hard work.  i just wish all the professionals could agree.  happy reading

I am babysitting tonight so have tvto myself.  typical, i can't find anything worth watching.


----------



## popsi

ladies ...         

sorry not much time to post but know I am thinking of you xx

shorts and LM.. dont lose touch on ** or Text xx


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Pops xxx


Tracey xxx hope you find something half decent on the telly xxxx


Spuds
xx


----------



## Little Me

Thank you ladies from the bottom of my heart for your care and understanding - I've spent the ladt couple of hours in tears , dunno why. 
And whoever wrote eastenders story line needs punching - just way too sad 

Anyway girls off to bed now and of course I won't lose touch- you lot are my life savers  

Xxxxxxxxxx

Spuds I feel for you lovely xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

LM - Wish I could give u a real one of these


----------



## Swinny

Lots and lots of       to all of my brave buddies     Think Team PR have taken lots of knocks recently and we deserve a it of a turn in fortunes     

Beachy - Sent you an email honey. Big hugs for an awful day    

LM - Sent you an email back but the Bupa Gestapo bounced it back to me. I think that your decision is a brave one and quite honestly I think it's the right one (for now). You will feel stronger and maybe you will decide that you'll give it one more shot, but that'll happen when you are feeling stronger. You're right, we should count our blessings, but what is often right under our noses (our DH's/DP's) gets overlooked. I am richer for having you as a friend and on or off FF I will ALWAYS be here for you     

Ocelot -     Give you a call for a proper catch up.

GB -    Researching all the immune stuff is mind blowing....give me a call if I can help, I'm only at the end of a phone line my darlin xx I opted to see Dr Gorgy and although expensive, he is comprehensive.

Spuds - Big, Big      for you too petal.

Shortstuff - Totally understand my little love. We'll be here for you whenever you want us. Take care and hope to see you back on soon    

Anna   I am so sorry that friends and family haven't been there for you as much as you've needed. It's sooo hard as I suppose they're damned if they do and damned if they don't with us. Nobody can ever appreciate the pain of m/c or IF unless they've lived it themselves. I thank my lucky stars that I've got you and all the other girls for support.

Driver - Thanks lovely   

Elinor - Hello chick, it's lovely to hear from you and I am glad you and bubs are doing well. Loads of rest and being waited on methinks for you    

Tracey - It is sad that people steer away from talking about Marcus, as that's what will always keep his memory alive and well in your head and your hearts     

Bex    Congrats on being PUPO

Floss    

and JBox    

AFM - Counselling was a tearfest again. I went in determined not to blub but only managed 10 minutes    I really am not sure whether it's for me though    Until we have our G8 summit I'm not sure that it's helpful me keep going over what frustrates me as I can't physically do anything about it or move forward.

My fookin boss pi*8ed me off again today, tactful and fair as she is...NOT!!! I put my holiday form in for the 3 days after Easter so that I can make use of the bank holidays and she refused to sign it off and her words were and I quote "You'll have to see if Paul (the other team leader) wants that time off as it school hols". So now I am being penalised with my holidays because I haven't managed to pro-create yet. Paul had all of fookin Christmas and New Year off with his kids and I worked through. Totally naffed off with it!! She then also went on to ask when i thought i'd be taking the rest of this years annual leave and when I said that I wasn't sure as I might need it for further tx she said in a really shocked, raised tone "Oh you're having MORE treatment". WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Züri

Hi girls, I know Laura doesn't post over here much anymore but those of you who don't read the bumps thread may want to pop overthere to give her some words of support as her father is seriously ill  


Hello all xxx


----------



## Züri

Swinny I want to virtually beatch slap your boss


----------



## T0PCAT

Oh Swinny - I want open a six pack of whoop add on your boss.... does she think u are having treatment for fun. What a b*****.


----------



## Flotsam

Swinny morning hun - your boss is an ********!! Sending you lots of   

Morning everyone!! Off for EC in a couple of hours. Feel nervous altho i've done it b4 plenty o' times!!

LM sending    this morning.

Floss x


----------



## JBox

Swinny, I hate your boss... HOW DARE SHE? hope you gave her some sarcy rude answer...
FOTSAM GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD LUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK
hope it goes well 
xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi all

Sarah - what a C u next tuesday your boss is       how  bloody dare she talk to you like that                   
Love ya    

Zuri thanks hun for letting us know about our Laura   

Floss so much luck hunny    

off to see a customer in a mo 
loveto all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Swinny - your manager is so out of order.  By rights you should get the easter break because you worked through Christmas and should definitely get xmas off next year. You should take her to one side and explain that you are not being treated fairly. If she does not change her tune you can go to HR and raise a grievance, but give her a chance to do the right thing. If it looks like she won't budge try the line 'I don't want to take this to HR but....' Have you tried speaking to your colleague? Is he reasonable? 
As for being shocked at wanting more tx.....she needs to tread very carefully. One company were taken to court and lost a case of sexual discrimination because they refused to give an employee time off for tx (they do not have to give you paid time off but should allow you to take holiday or unpaid leave for it?

Pops - so sorry you were in hospital with a uti...sounds horrible! Are you feeling better? Are you working full time now? 

LM - yes that story line is so shocking. I try not to watch...but do then I cry!

Spuds - your feelings are totally understandable. You are not selfish at all.    The adoption process is tough and not for everyone...they don't let everyone adopt either. This is why de will be my next step before thinking about adopting.

Floss - good luck...don't think ec ever gets easier..especially for PR's    

Zuri - I did post over there when I saw Laura's news, must be a very worrying time

Morning RC, Zahida, Tracey and everyone


----------



## LV.

Swinny - sweetheart, that's shocking about your boss. It's fab we have so many different people on this thread who can give knowledgeable advice and it sounds like Anna has given you some good tips there. Sounds like counselling is being cathartic in letting your tears flow but if you're finding it frustrating then maybe it's better left until you have some firmer answers. Much love and cuddles my gorgeousness   


Floss- good luck petal, fingers, legs, toes and eyes all crossed for you


AnnaSB - it's sucked hasn't it? You just can't say to people you've had a sh1t Christmas can you? I found NY the hardest too, you're very brave for going out and facing the bubbas. We were supposed to go to a local restaurant which has a bar attached but I just couldn't face it on the day so we stayed in and had a Chinese takeaway. Didn't even acknowledge midnight and woke up NY day and took down all  the Christmas decs which was strangely cathartic and have felt a bit better since all the xmas stuff has gone. Praying none of us ever have another Christmas like that   


LM - afternoon missy! Hope you have a good meeting. 


Zuri - thanks for posting, poor lovely Laura    


Spudsie - Love you darling... big Greenie cuddles coming your way. Don't feel guilty about adopting not feeling right, we're all different. I'm not sure adoption is the right road for us, I want to feel we could do it but I think with my mum in the line of work she is it makes it harder rather than easier to consider as I'm all too aware of the difficulties. 


Pops - ouch! Hossie? Ah hun, I do sympathise. I got hospitalised after a UTI when I was at uni so I appreciate how you must be feeling. Sorry you're having a rough time   


Driver - hey love, how's things? Are you still heading out to see Penny this month? Hope it's all panning out ok


Elinor - not long now! Exciting times


Beachy - hugs honey. Anniversaries are so hard, much love   


Tracey - oooo new gadgets! Netbooks are so cute. Enjoy some loving time with your new toy


Zahida - Hi there hun!


AFM - The sperm saga continues and looks to be crossing more borders! I've been in touch with all the previous clinics to enquire about the sperm quality at the time and have been pretty horrified to be honest.


Lister - no analysis was done at all, this is standard procedure for sperm retrieved surgically so we know naff all about it. One frozen vial, currently residing at Create
Jinemed - 3 frozen vials, approx 100,000 swimmers with motility in each vial. Morphology test not performed.
SIRM - none frozen and no analysis was done at the time at all, again standard procedure for them with surgically retrieved sperm


So I'm kinda screwing... Penny is shocked that no tests (with exception of the Jin) have been done at the previous clinics and said regardless of how it's obtained they should check the quality so have we been working with duff sperm all along and just not known? I spoke at length to Penny about whether immature sperm (which they are as they are retrieved from the testicle) will always have bad morphology, she said no immature sperm are more than capable of producing healthy babies, but those with bad morphology are likely to add dodgy DNA into the mix and be unsuccessful and I'm flummoxed this has only come up now.


So... we have 1 vial in the UK which we know nothing about and 3 vials in Istanbul that at least we have some info on. Penny said it would be best if we could get it all! Romina (as always) has been great and said we can collect whenever from the Jin and they will package it up for us on dry ice, lovely. Create are being a little unresponsive about the whole thing so I just have to keep plugging away I think. Trying to get all this done so we can take it over next week as after that DH has his first Moscow trip and as it's his "property" he needs to collect it. 


So sperm mule saga continues. I'm just sitting back and laughing at my current antics at the moment. Feels like something out of a bad Carry On movie.


Much Love
LadyV xxx


----------



## elinor

well, mammoth catch up now complete, but please forgive me if I miss anyone out or forget something..

First of all, Laura I will keep your dad in my thoughts and prayers     - and save some for you as well.

Anna SB - so sad that your loss was not acknowledged by family at Christmas. It is so difficult - like Tracey has said about Marcus, some folk think it's too hard and don't want to upset you, but that just leaves you feeling no-one cares. I think in many ways I was lucky last year when I broke my ankle 7 weeks after my miscarriage. People didn't know what to do or say about the m/c, but then I was overwhelmed with offers of help and practical support when I broke my ankle - I am sure this was because it was something people could 'fix', or offer practical help with, and there _was_ genuine goodwill there about _both_ events, but the simple, physical stuff was more possible for people to acknowledge. Don't feel that they don't care (and don't go breaking limbs to get a helpful response!); you can let it all out on here and I hope that there are some 3d people you are close to who will be able to acknowledge it in time. It can also be hard for people because of their own experiences - I was amazed how many folk who spoke to me (or e-mailed, since I sent an e-mail when I got back to work about why I'd been off - I knew I couldn't do it face to face) had had miscarriages themselves. Sending 

Shortie - I just want to say thank you for your support and kindness to all of us on here, and to me especially. This whole IF stuff can really mess up your head, your relationships, everything - taking a break is a really sensible option. You would be welcome back at any time, and you will be missed. I hope things go well with a break in Torquay, and then selling the cafe, if it is too much you doing all the work, and seven days a week. Love and all best wishes. xxx

LM - as I have just said to Shortie, thank you for your help, kindness and support - on here and at our curry night get together. 'putting the brakes on' for however long you need is fine by us. Popping back (or lurking, if you don't feel up to posting) is also fine. I am privileged to have had such fine help and support on here, and hope that you do come back (for our sake) but respect your decision to stay away for as long as you need to. Love and best wishes to you too. xxx

Newbies: Hi to you all!

JBox - hope the signs are good (early pg and af signs and symptoms are IDENTICAL, in my experience - one of mother nature's ways of making us totally  ). You might feel hopeless and despondent about this cycle of treatment - but can we have some positive thoughts on your behalf?     .

Flotsam - hope to hear from you later about EC - delighted you got there, and sending   and   for you too.

BJP - so sorry to hear about your baby. Delighted you are going ahead with this cycle. I can't quite remember all the details of the cycle for you, but I think I saw somewhere that you were on quite low doses of meds this time - there is a school of thought that this gives eggs the best chance - you may get fewer, but they haven't been subjected to so many hormones, so are better quality. Hoping this is the case for you.    

Bex - delighted you went ahead, and   and   for you!

Kyja - hi to you as well. Hope the large follie doesn't interfere with this cycle - sometimes these thigns are just random, but if you ovulate early on a regular basis, then that might be something to get checked out next time (after this time has worked, you've had mat leave and are trying again!).

Beachy - sending  . This is a difficult time of year for everyone, but especially when you have sad anniversaries as well.

Heaps - sending  and  for this cycle. How is the D/R going? it was always the part that made me most  - hope you are keeping things together and that this is the start of a great year for you (and team PR!)

Zahida - so pleased you have cleared the hidden C and mycoplasma. Hope this makes all the difference in 2011!

Popsi - sending  for you - back probs, return to work and in hospital with UTI! 2011 can only get better from here....

Tracey - glad you had a good break, and congrats on getting to the swimming pool! I need to be your exercise buddy, since swimming is one of the few things I can do (pelvic pain and carpal tunnel are not a great combo for other ante-natal classes). Really hope you hear good news from CRM soon about a donor - then that treatment is successful and then work will be less relevant.... Sorry it is pants at the moment.

Swinny - can't believe how bad your boss is!!   ridiculous nonsense - and I'd ask about speaking to HR as well, they can't discriminate against you because you don't have children! Really admire you for coping with holiday with friends and little one - tough to do. And on the whole weight gain thing - do not beat yourself up! If you can make a plan to join WW or something similar, then do so, but if you are not ready yet, then try not to add that to a pointless list of things to fret about. chocolate certainly played a big part in my recovery from miscarriage - all those anti-oxidants must have some useful role somewhere....

LV - hope your sperm transportation goes smoothly, and sounds like you have a good plan for 2011. Hope it doesn't turn into a Carry on scenario - but you and DH have some interesting logistical arrangements to make in short space of time! good luck with it all. Your friend who lost the baby (  ), sounds like she has a short luteal phase - have you checked out the 'unexplained explained' thread on here? I can look up the reference if you like - some of it suggests that for some women a little extra progesterone towards the end of their natural cycle can be the solution to the problem, and also has ideas for how to get treatment that you want (GPs_ can_ prescribe, but are much more likely to refer to fertility specialists, who are much more likely to recommend IVF or other high tech interventions....). Hoe 2011 is your year.

Driver - I understand you feeling the loss more because you saw a heartbeat, and the fact that you have gone through this before does not make it 'easier'! I feel the same about my two m/cs - then I feel guilty for feeling less bad about the first one (I think of her as my baby girl), just because I didn't see her heartbeat... Hope that seeing a counsellor will help - I am off to see mine this afternoon (yes, still seeing her and I am 28 weeks - when will I stop feeling anxious??) - have seen others, but only for the mandatory appointment (for single women, using donor sperm, so had to have one with each clinic I visited), since I really hit it off with her. Someone (anyone!) that you relate to can really help - but if this person is not it, try another. No-one can 'make it go away' - I actually found the counsellor would ask about m/c, remember important dates (EDD etc) and although this would make me upset sometimes, it was so important to feel my baby was acknowledged, was real and not just to me, but to someone else in the world. Sending  .

Have just seen the time - will post again later, but hi to Leola, Anna of C, Zuri, RC (and RH and Em), Jersey, Mag108, Purple, Louises104, Lorna, Lainey lou, Jo, Elena, Calypso, Malini, Fishy, Donkey, OC, Steph, Pixie (hoep you're still out there somewhere!), Ginger B and everyone I have missed out.

Hope 2011 is a great year for everyone on team PR - a great bunch of wonderful, funny, supportive, strong women who deserve all the best.
love and all best wishes
Elinor xxx


----------



## Spuds

Elinor xx what a lovely post xxx pleased you are ok and still seeing a counsellor I think is a really good thing xx DH would like me to move mine in with us 

LV/Sperm Mule - What a load to sort out !! I am gobsmacked at the lack of testing too honey but I think Penny is right that you get everything together and go from there xxxx

Cant believe I think it was Swinnys boss what a tsr !!

Thanks for your messages girls xxx Had a bit of a meltdown last night and didnt get to sleep till gone 2am - AF arrived today (surprise surprise) so I'm swapping my day off this week and will go in Friday.

Head of a basket case at the min but have appt with Jane at Zitas and have called shady grove for a bit of comfort...

DH has asked if I would take a break from the computer and spend some time talking with him which is probably not a bad idea though really hard too if you know what I mean - so if I'm off line for a bit dont panic will be back     

Loads of Love to all
Spuds
xxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Elinor - fab personals hun but think my bit might have been meant for GB 

LV - wow you have been busy, hope you plan comes together 

Swinny - think the PR possie will be round visiting your manager in the next day or so 

GB - the immunes stuff has blown my mind, I am adding prednisolone, high dose folic and clexane in this TX which I have never had before.

Spuds -  DH said the same to me  , hence me not being around as much.

Need an AF dance ladies she should have been here yesterday  (feeling of deja vu coming on)

Anyone else want to come for lunch http://www.tomahawkhotels.co.uk/media/pages/woodlands/menus/Lunch%20Menu%20aug12.pdf 
@ 
http://www.tomahawkhotels.co.uk/home.aspx?h=3 
on 26th Feb list so far is :-

Definates
Me
Swinny
Beachie
Wazy(dogus)
Ronnie(dogus)
Malini
Lightweight
Missy
Zahida

Maybes
LM
Leola
Mags
Calypso


----------



## LV.

Driver - Take it you've tried white knickers, sheets etc etc? Is it worth having a cheeky scan in a few days to see how the land lies rather than go for that agonising wait? And, WOW that place looks amazing! Hope you girls have a lovely time being ladies what lunch, wish I was a bit nearer.


Leola - Meant to send a big congrats on your weight loss (not that you looked over weight to me to be honest) but that's amazing in such a short space of time. I did WW a few years ago and got on with it but the new scheme seems even better and similar to the low GI that the nutritionist suggested. The free fruit is just fab and I seem to have ample amount of points, even had goats cheese yesterday and still came in under my allowance - result (mmmm cheeeeese!). I signed up on-line last week but the house so still so stuffed with treats it was almost impossible but have been on track for the past few days and have lost 4lbs already.  I'm hoping to go to the meetings from next week but just using the fab on-line tools for the moment. Have you got the iPhone app? It's fantastic! Are you going to meetings or just doing it on-line?


xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

LV - will see what Seum come back with but last time before TX when AF didn't show I had a scan and it showed my lining was thin and not to expect AF and then she showed up the next day, will give it a few days........ patience is not my virtue    and if she is really late then we won't be able to go as I can't have time off at start of Feb    (or start of any month)


----------



## Flotsam

Thanks for all the luck ladies!!

After all that chat from me about having sedation this time, i ended up opting for GA again. What a wimp  . Still feel tired and groggy so no personals but thinking of u all.

Managed to get 4 eggs - that's good for me. Doc said may transfer on Saturday depending on if they last that long. Now comes the waiting game - again! Would love to be able to get to blasto but don't think that will happen. Last time had 2 day transfer - looks like same this time. Resting up and getting pampered by my lovely DH.

Love to u all and thank you always for your support
F


----------



## T0PCAT

Elinor - fantastic post I am   .  

LV - I am glad you are laughing about the whole transportation malarkey.  Its shocking that the UK clinics didn't test DH's sperm.  Bit sounds like the wonderful Penny is on the case

Driver the hotel looks amazing as does the menu   .  I hope the witch turns up soon      

Floss 4 eggs is fantastic -        for fertilisation

Spuds hope u are ok    

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies 

i hope you have all been keeping well  I am so glad i found this thread. Im just sorry i didnt come on sooner to help me offer support to you ladies as well as you are doing for me as im reading through the posts and getting completly lost on who is who and who is doing what!?!? how on earth will i get the hang of this. 

Bexy- i hope you are doing well on your 2ww and thankyou for holding my hand.

Spuds - i hope you are feeling more postive today. Each stage of this journey takes some 'acceptance' and one you get your head around it then you will be fine. take time and let it all sink in so it sits well with you. DH and i had a convo about DE and i dont think its a route  he wants to go down. thats a pressure because after this or the next tx doesnt work its adoption route for us.

sorry for the lack of perosnals but DH is just dragging me out as we just got word that Abigails Headstone is up and i dearly want to see it before it gets dark. 

back soon thought AFM

I tried to keep off the internet all day yesterday as i was so dispondant about this cycle and already have it as 'game over'  

I had EC today and luckily we had 2 eggs lurking in there. The Doc (McDreamy) for all you ladies out there (in NI) who know who im talking about-  did my EC and told me my response might be due to the trauma suffered earlier this year but that they would up my dose from an early stage for any future cycles.  who knows.

DH's sample was better than last time although i have no numbers. 

just have to pray that all goes well in the love lab tonight and we get 2 embies by tomorrow and at least one of those hangs on until Transfer on Sunday. I have to phone for news at 10.10am....    Im not asking for much am i??


----------



## bexyboo

Bjp - well done Hunni that's fab news - of course your not asking for too much silly everythings going to work out perfectly!!

I'm ok thanks hun bin getting slight cramp on n off so hoping alls good!! Xxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby

Hiya Gang

Just quickly logging on to thank sobroody for the links and to thank Swinny for her offer of help.  Also swinny I am in an angry mood today so can I go and     your boss cos she needs a good     and it will make me feel better.

Right off to read the links.  I will try and catch up with you guys properly on here over the weekend.

Ginger


----------



## T0PCAT

Bjp - 2 eggs is great    . Chin up. 

GB - Dr beers book is daunting and this is coming from a scientist. There are a few of us on this thread that are having immunes therapy. Also there is a great faq on the immunes board which is easier to digest than the book. 


Afm - humira and intralipids on board  . In London tonight to see Wicked, pressie from DH


----------



## Miranda7

Oh, for God's sake - Swins, your boss is a git. A total git.

Blimey - it doesn't take a LOT of sensitivity to work out asking a workmate if you could pretty please have some time off during school holidays might be a double frigging blow. God.

I've tried to think of something eloquent for you to say, but can't. Could you try tweaking one of her nips really hard?

Grrrr.


----------



## Ourturn

Miranda7 said:


> Oh, for God's sake - Swins, your boss is a git. A total git.
> 
> Blimey - it doesn't take a LOT of sensitivity to work out asking a workmate if you could pretty please have some time off during school holidays might be a double frigging blow. God.
> 
> I've tried to think of something eloquent for you to say, but can't. Could you try tweaking one of her nips really hard?
> 
> Grrrr.


  
Floss - congrats on the 4 eggs, sending you Barry White vibes for the love lab!

BJP - hopefully the 2 will be great quality     One thing I was told was that you can have poor months for recruiting follicles.

Zahida - I really want to see Wicked...DH does not!

Sorry no more personals. In a bit of a state. Got the heads up I'm up for the chop last thing yesterday...unless I am willing to give up my flexible working (which I am not). Thing is I'm the only one in my department who has this level of flexiblility and they are pulling everyone back into the office. It would mean doing a 120 mile commute daily Monday - Friday. A 'generous' package was mentioned, so I guess I need to understand what that means. They normally only offer statutory redundancy which after 6 years would not even equate to 1 months salary. My worry is that after the mc my confidence is shot, feel like I am teetering on the brink of full blown depression and I am not in the right head space to be interviewing for a new job  . 
I could get signed off (my gp would)...and this would drag the process out (have seen it done many times in my line of work) but don't want depression on my medical record (in case we adopt)..and I need to stay on good terms with the company for references and beacause they also talked about buying in my services.
Seeing a counsellor later today...thank goodness
Anna x


----------



## Züri

Miranda you just made me laugh out loud on the bus. Getting odd stares. 

Anna the stress of this is the last thing you need - big hugs and thinking if you xx

Sorry on phone hard to read back but great news on the egg collections girls

Shorts and Little Me. Hugs to you both. Can understand taking time out. I did after my second cycle. Just needed to get away from everything IF and get my life back and enjoy myself. I did that for a year then started on cycle three feeling a lot fresher in mind and body. Bug hugs to you both xx

Just on way back from airport waving my mum off. Really going to miss her, she's been a god send help these past two and a half weeks. Hate goodbyes at the best of times but her saying goodbye to little N was a bit of a tear jerker ;(


----------



## beachgirl

Ania    oh hun ,you really are having a time of it aren't you, sending you big hugs   

Nicky    you'll having me crying too x

Well supposed to have been going to Mhall this morning but we have really heavy snow which is settling so I'll be home alone again....


----------



## purple72

Oh Anna Hunny!       As you say you need to find out what they are offering, as for confidence for job interviews goes, if it comes to that we will all support you through that stage and give your ego a well deserved boost for you when you need it. Any employer would be lucky to have you, although I know changing jobs right now must seem like a nightmare, if it happens then we will all be here for you xxx


----------



## T0PCAT

Anna - you really don't need the stress of possible redundancy over your head and 120 mile commute everyday isn't realistic. DH works out of Birmingham and rents a room up there, he bee doing it for 3 years and we are both fed up of it. Ther


Code:




e seems to be some growth in his industry so hoping he can get a job closer to home.
I think its sad that u could be penalised by the adoption agency if you were signed off for depression, you have had so much heartache and it's amazing you are holding it together..  . I have said this before that u are such an inspiration to me and I feel privileged to know u and call u my friend.

Jbox, I hope the visit to Abigails grave bought u some comfort and that u have good news about your eggs today.

Hi to everyone.

AFM - had a mini meltdown this morning, have to make a decision about whether I am staying permanently in the dept I am seconded in at the mo.....driving me crazy. Also think AF is arriving early, tiny part of me was hoping I would conceive naturally with the immunes therapy. Who I am I kidding.


----------



## H&amp;P

Mir - you just made me spit my coffee over my keyboard (thank you   for making me giggle)

SB - Huge hugs to you, why does it never rain but pour, I have a fab book for preparing for interviews if it comes to that (but hope it doesn't)  

Zuri - I hate goodbyes too (even if it's just after a nice weekend with friends) it makes me realise how much I wish we had more friends that lived closer.  for N.

Got an internal scan booked for 9:30 tomorrow to find out what is going on in there  Sorry rubbish personals in my busy period at work and feel like [email protected], think I've got an ear infection but already on antib's so not sure it's even worth going to the Dr's, was meant to be flying to Irealnd today for meeting but didn't fancy it with earache (plus the snow is quite bad here again)


----------



## purple72

fingers crossed for scan AM hunny!!

Hugs Zuri goodbyes are never easy!? unless it's my inlaws   

Mir too funny   

    to our cycling ladies

   to all xxx


----------



## beachgirl

AM, hope that your scan goes well tomorrow x


----------



## purple72

Beach enjoy your day at home, hope you're not too snowed in?!?


----------



## beachgirl

Purps. just cleared all the drive and a path through the back garden....its starting again now....all my walking boots/big coat etc are in DH's car and he's in Notts....how are you three?


----------



## Flotsam

AnnaSB - thanks for sending the Bazza White vibes - they are very much appreciated   .  So sorry to hear about your work issues. That is the last thing you need. Hopefully they will give you more info about exactly what this package means so that you can make some decisions. Sending you   

Beachgirl - i cannot believe it is snowing again in blighty!! Wrap up warm if you do go out! 

Driver hope u r feeling better soon   

Hi Purple, Zahida, Zuri, Miranda and everyone else. 
Floss x


----------



## Züri

purple72 said:


> Hugs Zuri goodbyes are never easy!? unless it's my inlaws


ohhh purps those are the best goodbyes  I'll be doing that next Sunday, in-laws arrive next week :/


----------



## H&amp;P

Floss - do you have any fertilisation news from your 4?


----------



## Flotsam

Driver no news   .  As it is friday, the equivalent of Sunday over here, so clinic is closed. Will have to wait. I am on tenter hooks like last time!! Like everytime! Thanks for checking on them tho. I am just praying they have not arrested and are dividing. On one of my txs didn't get to ET as they all arrested so i am really anxious. Have been on the Net all day which is not doing me any good.      DH thinks i have lost the plot - i have!

Tc
Floss x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Flotsam - my heart is going out to you my dear - the wait is so nerve wracking. It awful that you have another day to get through. i dont know how you slept last night and how you will get though tonight as well but i hope you find some way to distract yourself. take heart in you have done all you can do. Those little eggies will be getting giggy with it in the love lab. just imagine soft music, gentle candle light, a log fire a lovey meal for 2 and then bingo EMBI time in the love lab    we just have to hope and pray. 

AFM - as you know yesterday i had 2 eggs collected and had to call the royal this moring- well actually DH did as i was so nervous i couldnt lift the phone.  

I felt sick to the core with nerves  .

it was good news so far. Both our eggies fertilised normally.  

I feel relived that they have done well so far. I know how easiliy the story can change over the next 2 days with drop off rates etc  ( we had 7 fertilise last time out of 8 eggs- only 6 made it to day 2 and out of those 6 only 2 were good enough quality (grade b) ) 

We will be having a day 3 transfer as the clinic is closed on a saturday   -last time i had day 2 so im anxious an extra 24 hours in a dish will be too much for the embies  

We have to phone the clinic on sunday Morning at 9.30 to see if we have any to transfer so that is worrying to hear. if they make it or only 1 makes it then transfer is at 11.

my mum is treating me to a facial this afternoon and to reflexology tomorrow to try and calm my nerves. Im just so relieved that both made it to today and that increases our odds of having one embie to put back by sunday by 50% !


----------



## T0PCAT

BJP - good news so far       for good news on Sunday     

Floss -


----------



## Moonbeam08

anna - what a rotten time you are having at the moment. I just hope that things sort themselves out for you one way or another so you know where you stand. Its awfu thing to have hanging over you and the fear of teh unknown. i understand completely why you arent in a good place post MC. After i lost Abigail i was forced back to work a few weeks later and only now do i feel like im actually contributing something. 

Za- the visit to her grave was helpful. I pottered about with DH to arrange things as we wanted them despite out fingers and toes nearly dropping off in the cold. the headstone is beautiful and it brought us both comfort. It was like someone up there knew we need a boost this week.


----------



## Flotsam

BJP thanks hun for the positivity  . Good news about your 100% fertilisation. That's fantastic news!! Also good that you are making a effort to relax with facial etc. I am still feeling a bit ruff from GA so stayed at home all yesterday [after EC] and today. If i was doing something i wouldn't feel so anxious. Just feeling a bit depressed cos i have no news but you are right i have done all i can do. Nothing else to do but wait  Apologies for sounding like a misery - poor DH has had a hard time of it today with my constant whining and feeling sorry for myself. Hopefully will snap out of it soon. Sending you lots of  .

Hi Zahida - thanks for the positive vibes just when they are needed 

Floss x


----------



## Moonbeam08

Flotsam - Your DH will understand why you are out of sorts and im sure he is anxious as well but Boys just show it differently. My DH wont let me on the internet when im feeling down as i always find reasons to feel worse ! apart from on here when we all rally  eachother. Dont feel bad or guilty about how you are today --- you just gotta do what you gotta do to get though these couple of days and give yourself permission to act however you like.. by gum you deserve it. ANyhow by this time tomorrow it will be me congratulating you on your 100% success rate i jsut know it (big big hug)


----------



## Moonbeam08

PS i also talked DH into going out for an indian meal tonight as the last time i had one when i was pregnant with Abigail i bloated like a puffa fish so im thinking its a postive thing that this might be my last indian for 8.5 months.. gee i really am excelling myself with PMA today.. i have NO CLUE where that came from and i bet as soon as bed time comes i will be a wreck again.. but whiles its here im gonna feed off it


----------



## Flotsam

BJP after what you have been thru i think it is inspiring that you have lots of PMA - keep it going hun!! It contagious! It what keeps us sane. Enjoy your Indian. 
Floss x


----------



## purple72

Can't believe you've so much snow Beach! We just got nasty rain    Hope hubby comes back with your snow gear soon!

We're all good thanks, Mister is growing and changing daily, and life is good preparing to go and spend a month with the inlaws from end of Feb, only consilation is it's in South africa    

Congrats to our cyclers, soon we'll have some PUPO ladies! xxx

Zuri, on the 24th March I'll be very happy to say goodbye though no doubt there will be lot's of tears, just need to make sure they do not abscond with Isaac before we get on the plane! Bless them though must be so hard knowing that at the most they will only see him every couple of years xx


----------



## fluffy jumper

BJP.  I know it is no probably no comfort (and I hope it is not the opposite) but I don't think a day 2 or day 3 transfer will make a difference to the outcome as if embies don't make it from day 2 to 3 in the lab it is very unlikely they would make it in your womb either. 100% fert is a very good sign
I hope you get good news on Sunday and have them both put back where they belong.  I am glad the headstone brought you some comfort.

Floss.  I feel for you having to wait an extra day for news.

HI Z.  I am sorry you are having to make decisions about work you are not ready for.

Anna.  I can't believe you are facing a 120 mile commute or redundancy on top of everything else.  I just hope you are able to get a generous payout and in the end you can look back and think it is the best thing that could have happened.  I hear you on the confidence, although people tell me otherwise, I always think I couldn't do a good job somewhere else.

I bet there are loads of new posts since I started typing this about three hours ago!  Better post now


----------



## LV.

Just wanted to send Anna a cuddle. Job dramas is the last thing you need. Really hope you can sort something that swings in your favour, whatever shape it takes. 

Mir - you're hilarious, mwah!

BJP - enjoy your curry!

Love to all

Xxx


----------



## popsi

sorry sorry sorry.. just cant keep up at moment so much going on 

but am skim reading and seems         are needed xxxx

     sorry x


----------



## Flotsam

Good morning ladies.

Hope you are all well. 

Spoke to doc today. 3 out of 4 embies have made it so far which is good. I asked about grading and he said it is early to tell. This has annoyed me as i know it isn't too early to tell. It is after 48 hours and nearly 72 and they should be at 4 cell or more - shouldn't they? My doc is very annoying and provides little info - it is almost as if he is annoyed that i am asking about cell division. In this country it is not the norm to question your doc - it was the same with my last one! The patient is given little info and is expected to deal with it.

Anyway i have been told ET is 11am tmrw - that's if they make it. Sorry to write about me but my embies is all i can think about, ladies   

Floss x


----------



## Züri

Hi FlOSS

I understand your frustration. I am in Switzerland and had all my treatment here. I would only be told on day if transfer how many had fertilized and how many cells. I never got phonecalls before hand to tell me the progress. I used to feel frustrated as I only had the experience if the ladies on here to compare to and they were in the UK. On my last cycle I decided to just go with the flow and accept the Swiss system and their ways and I felt much happier and relaxed in the long run. Unfortunately different countries just do things differently. But for us expats following a British forum discussing the British system it is hard

Great news in fertilization. Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## beachgirl

Flotsam, sending your embies lots of good luck vibes and positivity, I know a  few clinics don't tell patients grading etc before ET (not to me the best practice) but they must have their reasons). x


----------



## shortie66

Hello everyone.
Know im not posting but just want to wish floss good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Shorts and Nicky x


----------



## Flotsam

Zuri hun that's so reassuring to hear. The problem is when they don't tell you, you think something is wrong. You have made me feel tonnes better tho - thanks.

BG thanks for that. Was starting to feel he was hiding summink! Hope you are well my lovely.

Shorts - you are an absolute angel - thanks for the luck - i need it. Sending you lots of 

Have had massive argument with DH as he keeps saying the wrong things and asking me questions when i don't have the answers!  This is all a bit tense. What on earth would i do without you ladies

Looking forward to ET tmrw - fingers crossed it will happen or as they say here in the arab world inshallah [god willing]

Floss xx


----------



## Little Me

Quick one  from me   


Floss - Wanted to wish you all the luck for tomorrow love. And sorry about row with hubby- hope you make friends soon    


Shorts    


Laura- thinking of you hunny and thanks for sharing with me on ** yesterday    


Anna-   


Mornng Zuri n Beachy      


Well, I just popped over the road to feed neighbours cats and left GD doggy alone in the lounge BIIIIIGGGG mistake....came back and he'd eaten J's driving license and my car insurance policy        


Off on a walk tomorrow with the Retired Greyhound Trust - there will  be loads of beautiful greyhounds and other doggies so that should 
be nice.


I'm also thinking about sponsoring a homeless retired greyhound (£2 a month) and maybe getting involved in some volunteer work for them.


Love LM.....crazy mad doggy lady         


Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LM -    we have learnt to leave no papers within reach of Daisy! The post comes through the letterbox in the lounge and she has taken to shredding post! Need to get the postman to post through the cat flap instead.

Floss - which country are you in? They can give you a grade within one day of fertilization...why lie? I was a wreck waiting for the calls each day but think I'd have been worse with no info. Sending you    and        vibes for your embies. 

Counselling was useful. She said I was grieving as opposed to depressed, but that I need an outlet for my grief and 3d support otherwise things could escalate. She said she wasn't suprised I have sought help as I have no one to talk to. There's no one in my family, can't speak to BF and dh is not a 'talker' and there is no support at work...even less so now. She said I was a coper and it would take a lot to break me, but that I was being pushed to the limit, especially with the work thing on top of the mc.  Need to get dh to open up to me somehow and ideally get him to come to the next session, but think that will be very difficult. 

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn

LV - meant to say, can't believe the uk clinics did not test dh's sperm!      Know my clinic does as standard.


----------



## LV.

Hey Flotsam - sorry you're being frustrated by your doc but you have a fab number of embies there... Good luck for tomorrow. 


Shorts, Zuri, Beachy - mornings! 

I'm all set for sperm muling & hysto next week - flights and hotels all booked. We're giving up on getting the sample out of the London clinic for the moment, they won't give it to us without saying where it's going and we just won't get a license to export it to Greece so we're going with the sample at Istanbul only for now. I'm flying to Istanbul on Wednesday, collecting the fellas on Thursday and flying to Athens with them, then having my hysto on Friday. I just don't want to wait for another month and want to get on with things asap so being brave and doing it solo. Operation "Get Pregnant in 2011" needs swift action for my sanity to remain. What can go wrong, eh?! 


Hope you all have good weekends ahead. It's actually quite sunny here today, if not a little nippy.


Much love
LadyV xx


----------



## LV.

Anna - hello, you snuck in there...  it wasn't tested as it was surgically retrieved (I still think that's [email protected] though, esp seeings at what Serum are doing). So glad you found counselling helpful and sounds like she has given you some good advice. Gentle hugs and I really hope DH comes round.


xx


----------



## Ourturn

lv - surely there would be even more reason to test as it was surgically retrieved    Good luck with the hysto! When will you be having tx?

I am very lucky in that dh is not ready to throw in the towel yet and has an inner belief it will happen. Just doesn't share his feelings and only told me yesterday how gutted he was over the mc.


----------



## Flotsam

Little Me - thank you! Such a lovely idea to sponsor a greyhound    Don't worry DH and i are friends again. We flare up pretty quickly at each other but make up just as quickly. He's a great DH and i am just a little overly sensitive at the moment   

Anna - I am in Dubai. I know it is annoying not to know but am now trying to focus on tmrw. Will try to do the relaxation CD to keep myself calm. I am so pleased you found the counselling helpful and hope DH comes around to going with you. It's strange sometimes men do not want to talk about the issues directly. I have found often that when we are doing something completely different together or talking about something else everything suddenly comes out - this happens to us often. I am not sure if i am making myself very clear hun   
LV - Hi There. Hun, you are very brave going it alone. Sending you    for your trip next week. 

Tc
Floss


----------



## H&amp;P

Whoo hoo Af is here, and it's not often I celebrate that   

ASB - You have my number if you ever want to talk, just a shame we live so far apart   

LM - enjoy your walkies with the lovely dogs,.

Floss - good luck for ET tomorrow, 3 out of 4 is fab.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Flotsam - good luck for tomorrow. Divide embies, divide!

Driver - yay, so glad AF is here!

Anna -   

LV - OMG, I can't believe the lenghts you are having to go to to get the swimmers to the right place! Hope it all goes swimmingly.   

LM - from one mad doggy woman to another.   I think that's a lovely idea sponsoring a retired greyhound. Enjoy your walk tomorrow.

Bit fed up here today. Supposed to spend a lovely day with DP today, but he had a call to invite him out shooting for the day. Bless him, he did ask me if it was ok with me - what could I say? I don't really begrudge him, as he's only been out a few days this year and this will be his last chance until next winter. Just feeling a bit sorry for myself, left at home on my own, when I'm feeling really hormonal and clingy.   


Love to everyone else,
Jo x


----------



## LV.

Driver - AF does not normally warrant the dancing bananas but woo hoo!!      


LM - Enjoy your time with the doglets. Oops about his chewing! Naughty puppy


Jo - snuggle up under a blanket on the sofa and watch a film and he'll be back in no time   


xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Mmm, good idea LV. Think I'll take that giant Toblerone with me too, that's been sitting in the fridge beckoning me since christmas.....


----------



## Flotsam

Driver good news that AF has arrived!!!      Thought i would try to add to LV's banana dance!!

Thanks Jo. Good suggestion from LV and i think the Toblerone will def help!! We seemed to have finished all our Christmas goodies   

Hope everyone is well

Floss


----------



## mag108

hi everyone
sorry I havent been on much. This last week I had several nights of very little sleep, partly brought on by PMS and partly neighbours baby (which at 3am feels very cruel) so each eve after work spent in a daze. Thankfully last night I slept well and didnt wake til after 10AM!


I have been reading but not able to do much on detail because of fuzzi headedness ...so..I apologise to all the new ladies for not getting involved with you. 


Floss: I wish you all the best for tomorrow.


LM: kisses hun. I totally support you wanting not to do treatment. I hope there is clarity there for you. Love you getting into dogs. xx


Shorts: Kisses.


Jo: hope you have a good day nonetheless!


Swins: xxx see you tuesday for a big catch up


Heaps::xxx see u thurs




LV: Wow, go girl go!! I do empathise with your whirlwind european travel plans (007 woman!) and overcoming obstacles cropping up again and again. I applaud your efforts hun. Last JAN/FEB/MARCH I did Athens and back once each month....for LIT. I wish you all the very best with it and the hysteroscopy, may 2011 by your year!


Sobrooody: so glad you got to see a counsellor. Sounds like it was very helpful. Will you continue to see her? I am so sorry to hear that your job will be going. There has been too much going on for you hun and you do need support. Try and get lots of rest and lots of treats.


beachy, popsi, Malini, Zuri, driver, zahida, purps, tracey, miranda, elinor, spuds and everyone else


xxxx


----------



## JBox

Hi girls
Test date on tuesday got terrible cold and virus all temperatrury and on top of it really bad period pains. This was my last go and even tho I never expected anything different I still feel like cr*p. Why is life so flipping cruel?


----------



## T0PCAT

Mags - snap I have been sleeping really badly the last few nights and also slept till 10am this morning.  AF arrived yesterday and it was early again, so have gone from 31 day cycle to 28 last month to 27 this month and the night sweats have started again....joys of being a women.  

LV - ooh my little sperm mule, hope the trip Istanbul and onto Athens go well.  Let operation 'Get Pregnant in 2011' commence  

ASB - I hope u can persuade DH to come counselling

Floss - good luck with ET tomorrow, its shame doctor isn't being so forthcoming guess it's a cultural thing.  

JBox - oh hunny hope you feel better       and       for tuesday

Driver woo hoo the witch is here.    

 LM, shortie, beachy, Jo, tracey, elinor, leola, RC, Laura, Purps, popsi and everyone else


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Jbox - I hope you feel better soon. It sounds like you've already written this cycle off? But to be honest, you have no reason to. I know I keep banging on about this, but AF symptoms and pg symptoms are EXACTLY the same. I keep banging on about it because I didn't believe it until it happened to me, even though I'd been told it. I had really bad AF pains from about 5 days after ET and they didn't let up at all - I was convinced AF was on her way. But she wasn't. I'll keep everything crossed for you for tuesday. Try and keep positive - not because I believe it will affect the outcome in anyway, but because it will help to keeo you sane-ish until tuesday.   

Hi Mags - sorry about the lack of sleep - what a bummer. Hope you get a really good night soon. Have you tried over the counter sleep aids? They may help you to sleep deep enough not to be woken by noises, and they can sometimes help to break a cycle of insomnia. I found Syndol (for tension headaches) very good at relaxing me and giving me a good night's sleep.

Hi Zahida - hope you have a good night's sleep too.   

Love,
jo x


----------



## Kittycat104

Mags - not getting any sleep is tough - hope you get another 10am lie in tomorrow!


LV - Very impressed with your organisation on'Operation Get Pregnant'!  I think you posted about your friend with a short luteal phase - mine is only 7 days.  Has she tried clomid?  Sometimes it helps bring ovulation forward, she could then combine with cyclogest.  Agnus Castus may be worth a try - some people say it regulates cycles.  I ovulate normally at day 21, but only 28 day cycles - not one consultant was able to give me a clear answer as to why!


AnnaSB - I'm so sorry things are so tough for you right now - I hope you get DH to come with you next time.  Sending you a big   


LM - Looking forward to seeing photos of the greyhound day out on **!


Driver - glad AF has arrived - what's next steps for you?


Swinny - can't believe your boss - you don't need that!  You might not want to go down this route but have you thought about putting in a grievance of some sort?  You cannot be discriminated against because you don't have children.  


Tracey - any news on a donor yet?


Zahida - glad your results came back with good news - when are you getting back on the rollercoaster?


I have missed so many of you but sending huge hugs to you all.  I don't post so much anymore, not helped because I'm currently working away all week so no laptop, but I do read and think of you all often.  Hoping 2011 brings a bumper crop of BFPs!


Louise x


----------



## Swinny

Thanks girls for all your offers of ass kicking for my boss, that made me chuckle the thought of an angry FF mob stalking up to her house baying for her blood 


Elinor – Wow lady amazing post   

LM & Beachy – Lovely to chat earlier   

Mags - Looking forward to our catch up   

Driver – Whoo hoo (sung in a blur styly). Go get em girl xxx


Anna – Oh honey I am so sorry about your job news. I know exactly what you're saying about your confidence being on the floor. Your post re the counselling rang so many bells as that's exactly what I have been getting. I think that you are not just a coper, but an amazingly strong lady. Sounds like we've two peas in a pod back at home as Paul's absolutely not a talker, in fact more like an Ostrich. Sending you a huge   xx


LV – Christ how bad is that...WTF!! Fancy not testing the sperm sample, is that not just grass roots for goodness sake??  You go girl with going on your own. Good luck next week with the travelling and the hysto xx


J Box – Lots of hugs hun, visiting Abigails grave must be so hard. Hope she's looking down on you and helping you along with this tx. Just remember that it aint over til it's over hun. Jo's advice was very good      xxx


Zahida   Tough call re secondment. Where were you happiest flower?? I too am in that space of praying for a natural miracle. What's your plan hun, are you off to Serum?? 


Zuri – Big   hun, that must have been hard to wave goodbye. She'll be back soon though I'm sure with a gorgeous Grandson aswell as her lovely daughter to visit xx


BJP – yay, go little embies, go!!    


Floss – Good luck with ET tomoz. Are you going to have all 3 put back?? Loads of love my lovely     

Jo – Hope your duvet day was a snuggly chocolatey one   


Lou   She signed my hols off in the end, but not before I got Paul (the other TL's approval) to agree, to which he did with no qualms at all :0) Tell you what though, that's it for me now, she'll get the bare minimum out of me from now on. I'll do what's expected and nothing over and above for her now.


----------



## Ceri.

Evening ladies 

New home this way >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253516.new#new


----------

